# What movie did you watch last night?



## Wardsweb

I thought this might be a fun ongoing thread. You get to see what others are watching and may find a new movie for your collection. New, old, color, B&W, foreign, concert or whatever...its all good.

I'll start with an excellent animated flick with rich detail and a good soundtrack: Tim Burton's Nine


----------



## JBrax

Ok, I'm in. My wife and I play a game we call pick three. She picks three movies and of those I pick the one that we will watch. The three that she picked were The Avengers, Inglurious Basterds, and The Dark Knight Rises. I chose The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Tonto

I mostly played MW3, then started watching "Here comes the Boom." Didn't finish it since I had to work today, plan on it tonight though.


----------



## JQueen

I watched season 1 of the office


----------



## ALMFamily

Last night was Hotel Transylvania - quite obviously, it was kid night.


----------



## JQueen

ALMFamily said:


> Last night was Hotel Transylvania - quite obviously, it was kid night.


The best nights .. I watched 3 episodes of Sophia the 1st today  lol


----------



## Dale Rasco

I started Battlestar Galactica Season 1 (2004 series) last night. For whatever reason I never watched the new series so I thought it would be fun to start it.


----------



## mvision7m

Tim Burton's nine is a fun movie especially on blu-ray. I watched Tron 3D and found it to be a visual and auditory blast.


----------



## hjones4841

I tried to watch Flight, but apparently I got a bad blu ray disc. Would not play in my Oppo 93 or Sony blu ray changer. Getting a replacement from Amazon.


----------



## RBTO

Watched "Water for Elephants". Hal Holbrook would have stolen the show were it not for his limited parts at the beginning and end. Good cinematography, casting, and acting but there were some weak points to the plot (too much like the "good" guy stealing the "bad" guys wife and the bad guy wasn't bad enough - he even had a good side at times), and the ending was just a bit flat, but ok movie.


----------



## dictator

All the episodes of the new show "arrow" pretty cool scenes and action


----------



## rmichnow

Watched Perks of Being a Wallflower last night. Good movie. Some classic scenes. Love Emma Watson dancing to Come On Eileen. Takes me back in time as I used to live in Pittsburgh. My teenage girls love the book and the movie.


----------



## Bluedoggy

I watched 'Contact' directed by Robert Zemeckis. I love that film. Still stands today as a great example of 'invisible' special effects. Also one of the best intros to a movie ever. Stonking audio.


----------



## Bluedoggy

mvision7m said:


> Tim Burton's nine is a fun movie especially on blu-ray. I watched Tron 3D and found it to be a visual and auditory blast.


That's my next film


----------



## Saddle

Red Planet. Came out in 2000. Starring Val Kilmer. It was ok... I'm trying to figure out if it was real good or not. My Wife liked it. It's a SciFi movie about Mars...


----------



## ALMFamily

rmichnow said:


> Watched Perks of Being a Wallflower last night. Good movie. Some classic scenes. Love Emma Watson dancing to Come On Eileen. Takes me back in time as I used to live in Pittsburgh. My teenage girls love the book and the movie.


Oooooh, I did not realize this was out. Wait, is this still in theaters?



Bluedoggy said:


> I watched 'Contact' directed by Robert Zemeckis. I love that film. Still stands today as a great example of 'invisible' special effects. Also one of the best intros to a movie ever. Stonking audio.


Agreed - really like this one too....


----------



## rmichnow

ALMFamily said:


> Oooooh, I did not realize this was out. Wait, is this still in theaters?
> 
> Purchased the movie on my Apple TV and watched in my HT. Figured a purchase would be worth it, since we'll watch the movie numerous times. I don't believe the Blu-Ray/DVD will be available until this Tuesday. Definitely check it out.


----------



## Wardsweb

Tonight my grandson (10) picked John Carter. The movie tanked at the box office but I found it entertaining. Disney gambled on two unknown actors for the lead roles. I think the movie would have done a lot better with a leading man movie goers knew. Still a fun space tale.


----------



## Saddle

Wardsweb said:


> Tonight my grandson (10) picked John Carter. The movie tanked at the box office but I found it entertaining. Disney gambled on two unknown actors for the lead roles. I think the movie would have done a lot better with a leading man movie goers knew. Still a fun space tale.


We watched that two weeks ago. Entertaining certainly. My Wife is a huge SciFi reader, and knew this character from Her past reading. She watched it twice. 

We enjoy movies without 'Stars' cast in them. Sometimes they are a flop, other times they are done wonderfully.

He sure could jump!


----------



## Wardsweb

Just watched Skyfall and I must say what a great movie. This is one of those movies that makes the projection home theater all worth it. Fantastic cinema, awesome soundtrack and a true theater experience.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Skyfall today and agree it was a great movie.


----------



## Bluedoggy

Watched Transformers 2 last night. Oh dear what a load of rubbish that was. I heard bad reviews about it but i thought i'd give it a go anyway.What a waste of a fiver!!!!


----------



## Infrasonic

I saw Identity Thief in the theaters last night – pretty funny movie, I’d recommend it!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Bluedoggy said:


> I watched 'Contact' directed by Robert Zemeckis. I love that film. Still stands today as a great example of 'invisible' special effects. Also one of the best intros to a movie ever. Stonking audio.


I really dig this flick. I know a lot of folks hated it... for whatever reason I found it to be haunting and a joy to watch.

I might need to dig my copy out tonight!


----------



## Odougbo

HANNA... "oh I missed your heart" Great movie!

Speakers were sounding great!


----------



## mvision7m

Odougbo said:


> HANNA... "oh I missed your heart" Great movie!
> 
> Speakers were sounding great!


That was a good one. They're not the same genre but I found Hanna to be fun to watch in a similar way that Tron was so much fun. They're both kind of like extended, funky-cool music videos in a way.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Hanna is a fantastic movie!


----------



## ALMFamily

Bluedoggy said:


> Watched Transformers 2 last night. Oh dear what a load of rubbish that was. I heard bad reviews about it but i thought i'd give it a go anyway.What a waste of a fiver!!!!


I watched this one last might as well. It definitely fell short of the first one - to me, this one was more of a show off Megan Fox movie - I actually got tired of seeing her........


----------



## JBrax

27dnast said:


> I really dig this flick. I know a lot of folks hated it... for whatever reason I found it to be haunting and a joy to watch.
> 
> I might need to dig my copy out tonight!


Contact is and was a great movie. We still pull it out and watch it from time to time.


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> Contact is and was a great movie. We still pull it out and watch it from time to time.


+1 - when I saw it at Target for $5, it was a no-brainer.


----------



## JQueen

Not a movie but does anybody else watch Chicago Fire?


----------



## Wardsweb

JQueen said:


> Not a movie but does anybody else watch Chicago Fire?


Sorry, I'm more a BBC guy; Doctor Who, Top Gear and Downton Abbey.


----------



## ALMFamily

Wardsweb said:


> Sorry, I'm more a BBC guy; Doctor Who, Top Gear and Downton Abbey.


Me either - I really do not watch much TV at all.


----------



## Odougbo

Here's my favorite TV: 

http://www.amctv.com/shows/hell-on-wheels

I do hope they bring back Lilly; and say she was in a deep comma or something.
[she got shot on season final II]


----------



## Bluedoggy

Watched Transformers - Dark side of the moon. It's an audio visual treat but the ending is sooo long. I wanted it to finish!


----------



## Wardsweb

Clash of the Titans - nice demigod battles the bad guys. Nice flick and not as graphic or brutal as Immortals. I did notice Apollo in this movie is Zeus in the other. Also the girl Lo in this one is also the princess in Prince of Persia.


----------



## phillihp23

The cold light of day......, Here comes the boom.....,


----------



## mvision7m

Skyfall... Fantastic.


----------



## ALMFamily

Wardsweb said:


> Clash of the Titans - nice demigod battles the bad guys. Nice flick and not as graphic or brutal as Immortals. I did notice Apollo in this movie is Zeus in the other. Also the girl Lo in this one is also the princess in Prince of Persia.


Luther - check out Wrath of the Titans if you get a chance - the ending has some great LFE and there is a sequence that I think has really fantastic color combinations that really stand out.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I am still working my way through Battlestar Galactica. I did watch Sinister earlier in the week. Kind of a trippy movie.


----------



## dougc

Dale Rasco said:


> I am still working my way through Battlestar Galactica. I did watch Sinister earlier in the week. Kind of a trippy movie.





mvision7m said:


> Skyfall... Fantastic.


That is on our plans for tonight. I have been looking forward to it. People seem to hate it or love it.


----------



## JQueen

This is my night


----------



## ALMFamily

Just finished _The Golden Compass_ - been a while since I watched it. We had our neighbors over for their first experience in the theater - they loved it.


----------



## Wardsweb

Grandson is over so he picked. We watched Hotel Transylvania.


----------



## mvision7m

Two episodes of The Sopranos, season six part A. Not a movie but, that's what we're into tonight.


----------



## B- one

We watched taken 2 finally not as good as the first but better than expected.


----------



## jevans64

Dale Rasco said:


> I am still working my way through Battlestar Galactica. I did watch Sinister earlier in the week. Kind of a trippy movie.


I've worked my way through the New Battlestar Galactica TWICE so far since I bought the deluxe set with the toy Cylon. LOL

I didn't watch any TV in the last 3 or 4 days, but I did pick up Skyfall while I was picking up some groceries at Wally World.

For some strange reason I find myself wanting to watch John Carter every couple of weeks. I've probably watched that one 12 times. LOL I guess I like all the eye candy and don't really care whether it meshes with the novels but those were written a long time ago.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Alex Cross and Hansel & Gretel last night.... For some reason I wasn't too into the Hansel & Gretal.


----------



## Dale Rasco

How was Alex Cross? Watching Walking Dead tonight!


----------



## phillihp23

Dale Rasco said:


> How was Alex Cross? Watching Walking Dead tonight!


I thought it was a decent movie. Good story line. Good audio/video.


----------



## rmichnow

Watched Dark Knight Rises last night. First saw it in the theater last year. I'm one of the few that enjoyed the story line more than The Dark Knight. Purchased the blu-ray and its awesome. Visually it looks stunning on my projection system. Ultimate reference quality. It also has the most aggressive soundtrack that I've heard. The opening plane scene exhibits incredible low frequency and surround sound. At one point, I noticed my screen was flapping due to the bass.


----------



## JBrax

rmichnow said:


> Watched Dark Knight Rises last night. First saw it in the theater last year. I'm one of the few that enjoyed the story line more than The Dark Knight. Purchased the blu-ray and its awesome. Visually it looks stunning on my projection system. Ultimate reference quality. It also has the most aggressive soundtrack that I've heard. The opening plane scene exhibits incredible low frequency and surround sound. At one point, I noticed my screen was flapping due to the bass.


Count me in as liking the story line better in The Dark Knight Rises. In my opinion it was the best movie of the franchise in all phases.


----------



## JQueen

I also agree ... Going into it I didn't expect it to be better.. I thought Heath ledger played an amazing role ... But after dark knight rises I felt it was on another level


----------



## rmichnow

What was great about watching the blu-ray from home was the clarity of Bane's dialogue. Every single word was crystal clear in my HT. While watching the movie in the theater I recall times where I struggled to understand his dialogue.


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> I also agree ... Going into it I didn't expect it to be better.. I thought Heath ledger played an amazing role ... But after dark knight rises I felt it was on another level


I also agree that Heath Ledger was outstanding and in my opinion the best Joker to date. However, I think Bane was phenomenal!


----------



## JBrax

rmichnow said:


> What was great about watching the blu-ray from home was the clarity of Bane's dialogue. Every single word was crystal clear in my HT. While watching the movie in the theater I recall times where I struggled to understand his dialogue.


I watched this one in a IMAX theater and must say I was blown away by Bane's voice and found the dialogue to be incredibly clear. We hardly ever venture out to theaters anymore but when we do I'll pony up the additional bucks just for the reason you stated.


----------



## bmakel

United 93 on Netflix.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## asere

Flight , Here Comes the Boom and House at the End of the Street.


----------



## JQueen

asere said:


> Flight and Here Comes the Boom!


Have you got the sub and if so how does it sound?


----------



## asere

JQueen said:


> Have you got the sub and if so how does it sound?


The sub is extremely nice. Bass is tight and not boomy. Much cleaner than my other sub.


----------



## Bluedoggy

SKYFALL! Was amazing! Loved every second if it and one of the best 'Baddie' introductions in ages!


----------



## JBrax

Not sure if we can make it through 3 movies in one night but Argo, Sinister, and Monsters Inc. were added to the Blu-ray collection today. Argo and Sinister for sure tonight.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Not sure if we can make it through 3 movies in one night but Argo, Sinister, and Monsters Inc. were added to the Blu-ray collection today. Argo and Sinister for sure tonight.


Let me know what you think of Argo and Sinister!


----------



## JBrax

I most certainly will. I have no doubts that Argo will be good but Sinister was a very iffy blind buy so fingers crossed.


----------



## rmichnow

JBrax said:


> I most certainly will. I have no doubts that Argo will be good but Sinister was a very iffy blind buy so fingers crossed.


Yes, will rent Argo via Apple TV this weekend before the Academy Awards and just received Sinister via Netflix blu-ray today. Please let us know what you think, including video and audio presentations of both movies. Thanks.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Argo last night (great movie) but didn't make it to Sinister. My comments on Argo can be found under the Argo review thread.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Watched Argo last night (great movie) but didn't make it to Sinister. My comments on Argo can be found under the Argo review thread.


Cool let us know what you think of Sinister when you watch it.


----------



## cavchameleon

Well, sometimes the movie is chosen by my 6yo son, and last night was his choice - Kung Fu Panda...


----------



## ALMFamily

cavchameleon said:


> Well, sometimes the movie is chosen by my 6yo son, and last night was his choice - Kung Fu Panda...


Still one of my favorite animated movies!


----------



## cavchameleon

ALMFamily said:


> Still one of my favorite animated movies!


Yes: well done and great soundtracck.


----------



## mvision7m

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol which to me,


----------



## mvision7m

mvision7m said:


> Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol which to me,


Hit send accidentally. Ahem, as I was saying. Which to me, was the best of the more recent mission impossible movies.


----------



## ALMFamily

Finally watched DOTM - oh my, what a glorious ride!


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> Finally watched DOTM - oh my, what a glorious ride!


Seriously? What else are you missing from the Home Theater must watch hall of fame list?


----------



## asere

Just saw Sinister! The movie was very good and eerie!


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> Seriously? What else are you missing from the Home Theater must watch hall of fame list?


A whole bunch I am sure - I did not want to watch any of them until the room was just about fully operational.


----------



## kingpin748

I watched U-571 and bits of Battle LA while playing with my system. I actually haven't seen U-571 in years. Then I watched Wreck It Ralph with the family.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> A whole bunch I am sure - I did not want to watch any of them until the room was just about fully operational.


I'd say that's a valid reason for waiting.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Finally got the system back on line and watching Paranormal Activity 4 with the kiddos. Am. I've missed my room so much this past month.


----------



## phillihp23

Just finished watching "The Dark Night Rises" again.....superb audio!


----------



## JBrax

We just watched Monsters Inc. Not sure how many times I've seen it but it's enjoyable every time. Maybe even a bit more in Blu-ray.


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> We just watched Monsters Inc. Not sure how many times I've seen it but it's enjoyable every time. Maybe even a bit more in Blu-ray.


We were going to watch that tonight, but ended up watching Dodgeball instead. Talk about a complete change!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Just watched Red Dawn (2012). Had everything I expect out of an action thriller 80's remake.


----------



## Wardsweb

I switched out my receiver (secret for now, review coming) and put on Skyfall. Man oh man, I love this movie. I think it is now my favorite Bond flick.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> We were going to watch that tonight, but ended up watching Dodgeball instead. Talk about a complete change!


Dodgeball is a good one but I have to be in the mood for those types of comedies. Wedding Crashers is up next.


----------



## cavchameleon

JBrax said:


> We just watched Monsters Inc. Not sure how many times I've seen it but it's enjoyable every time. Maybe even a bit more in Blu-ray.


Seen this movie over 50 times (could be a LOT more). My son was 4yo at the time (6yo now). When he likes a move, he'll see it over and over and over....and I have to say, it's still good if we happen to watch it again.


----------



## ALMFamily

The boys and I watched The Incredible Hulk again last night. I caught more SHIELD references than I did the first time around - and the campus scene is still just sooooo much fun!


----------



## beefo

Finally got around to Flight. Great movie, pretty intense crash scene


----------



## BruceW

Incredible Hulk planing to watch it again..


----------



## yoda13

Just finish watching Skyfall... I've jump more from 2 explosion scenes then I did waching Paranormal Activity 4. Dynamic range, and I'm not using the term loosely. Absolute reference material.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Watching Red Dawn (2012)


----------



## koyaan

We watched "Live Free Or Die Hard". 
As I've gotten older, I have developed a tendency to fall asleep and miss half of what I'm watching.It was no problem staying awake for this one.lddude:


----------



## BruceW

The all series of Die Hard is awesome..


----------



## asere

Just saw Sinister for the second time. Great film!!


----------



## rmichnow

Finally got around to watching Skyfall last night. Blu-ray was sitting unopened for a few weeks. Visually breathtaking movie. Some of the LFE scenes are house shattering. Thought my house was going to crumble to the ground.


----------



## asere

rmichnow said:


> Finally got around to watching Skyfall last night. Blu-ray was sitting unopened for a few weeks. Visually breathtaking movie. Some of the LFE scenes are house shattering. Thought my house was going to crumble to the ground.


Awesome


----------



## rmichnow

asere said:


> Awesome


I have Sinister on blu-ray via Netflix. Hoping to watch sooner rather than later.


----------



## asere

rmichnow said:


> I have Sinister on blu-ray via Netflix. Hoping to watch sooner rather than later.


That's a very good movie. Please post your thoughts!


----------



## phillihp23

Been watching that Netflix series House of cards. Pretty good show.


----------



## maclick

The Tall Man, not too bad. Had a twist at the end that you could see before you get it.


----------



## tripplej

kids wanted to see movie so we went and saw "Escape from Planet Earth" in the theater yesterday. Man, this is one terrible movie. For a 4 year old it was great but beyond that age, this movie is just bad.. I expected better since I saw Wreck It Ralf a few weeks prior and that movie was great in the theater but this movie (Escape from Planet Earth) is nothing short of a dvd rental at best. Save your money on this movie folks!


----------



## B- one

The dark knight, watched it so much I'm surprised it still works just like the rest of the trilogy.


----------



## JQueen

Seen it a ton but 300 tonight


----------



## mvision7m

Watched 'Flight' (snowboarding) film last night. Between the music and the crazy things those guys did in the movie it was a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## JQueen

mvision7m said:


> Watched 'Flight' (snowboarding) film last night. Between the music and the crazy things those guys did in the movie it was a lot of fun to watch.


Art of Flight is great and the soundtrack is excellent.. Great choice


----------



## bkeeler10

I watched Skyfall last Friday night. Since I never go to the theaters anymore, this was my first time watching it. Despite all the hype and the resulting potential for it to not live up to the hype, I was not disappointed and enjoyed it immensely. The film itself is great, it's a great Bond movie, and the sound and video were not to miss. I actually bought this one blind, which I don't often do, but I'm glad I did it.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched...Drive...pretty good flick.


----------



## koyaan

I watched "In the Company of Heros" . got it from Netflix. I usually love World War II movies, but I was very unhappy with this one. The story line was poorly constructed and totally unbelievible and the writing was poorly done. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## mvision7m

phillihp23 said:


> Watched...Drive...pretty good flick.


I liked this one too. Simple, effective, stylish in a kind of retro way.


----------



## ALMFamily

Got Rise of the Guardians and watched it last night - been quite a while since I was last in the HT! - and was very entertained. I really liked the different take on the characters and how they were portrayed.


----------



## ALMFamily

Oh, and I also got Life of Pi - planning to do that one tonight!


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> Oh, and I also got Life of Pi - planning to do that one tonight!


I've been mulling that one. Let us know what you thought Joe.


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> I've been mulling that one. Let us know what you thought Joe.


Will do! Did you get those bad boys unpacked yet?! :devil:


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> Will do! Did you get those bad boys unpacked yet?! :devil:


Nope, still waiting. Wearing out the floor and looking out the front door every 10 minutes.


----------



## JQueen

JBrax said:


> Nope, still waiting. Wearing out the floor and looking out the front door every 10 minutes.


I know how u feel every time I heard a delivery truck in the neighborhood I popped up and looked out the window


----------



## Dwightlf

Just read the thread with the kids looking. Transformers, Dark of the moon is the choice, I guess. Wife hates it though; I always want it turned up for the Bass more than the kids do. They will learn ;-)


----------



## ALMFamily

I just finished Life of Pi. If you are looking for LFE, explosions and the like - this is not it. However, it was a masterfully told story and the visual side of the movie was simply amazing.


----------



## phillihp23

Been watching season one of Rome (HBO Series).


----------



## Dwightlf

I am looking forward to seeing Pi with the kids. We ended up watching Second Hand Lions instead of the Dark of the Moon. Second Hand Lions is a great family movie we have watched quite a few times.


----------



## ALMFamily

We did a Monster theme the last two nights - Monsters vs Aliens last night and Monsters Inc (new release) tonight. I was amazed at how great both looked - I really need to get updated pictures for my now calibrated projector.


----------



## asere

Watched life of pi. Thought it was an excellent movie!


----------



## JBrax

We watched Rise of the Guardians tonight. It was ok.


----------



## JQueen

Gladiator tonight


----------



## Dale Rasco

Watching The Hobbit An Unexpected Journy tonight!


----------



## ALMFamily

Dale Rasco said:


> Watching The Hobbit An Unexpected Journy tonight!


WHAT?!!!! How is that possible - it is not released until Tuesday! :scratch:


----------



## whitey019

Skyfall.......engh


----------



## Dale Rasco

ALMFamily said:


> WHAT?!!!! How is that possible - it is not released until Tuesday! :scratch:


Table two, saucer of milk! Meow!


----------



## asere

Skyfall tonight


----------



## B- one

We watched flight. Wish we watched the hobbit!


----------



## Odougbo

Any thoughts on Red Dawn? - trailer looks like the 1984 movie.




B- one said:


> We watched flight. Wish we watched the hobbit!


----------



## ALMFamily

Odougbo said:


> Any thoughts on Red Dawn? - trailer looks like the 1984 move.


There is a review thread on it in the official reviews forum - I would check that one out.


----------



## Odougbo

Oh thanks; I see my Trailer-Only assessment was close, although a good sound track is good for 1 star and NO Curt Russel is worth 2 stars :rofl:

I'll wait for the Red Box release.




ALMFamily said:


> There is a review thread on it in the official reviews forum - I would check that one out.


----------



## yoda13

Watched Prometheus for the second time last night. Enjoyed it more this time around.


----------



## mvision7m

Samsara. Incredibly beautiful images in all respects. The video quality of this disc/film is simply lovely through and through. The sound quality is also great and while it did fit the theme of the film very well, I only wished there was a little more excitement throughout the score. A minor gripe in spite of the fact that the music does the intended job of serving the images and intended feelings of the the director. Thought provoking and at times powerful. I wish all blu-rays, regardless of genre or subject matter, looked and sounded this spectacular.


----------



## JQueen

Watched Art of Flight again today


----------



## yoda13

JQueen said:


> Watched Art of Flight again today


BD or Netflix? I saw it on Netflix and it was really good. I'm wondering how much better the BD audio track would be


----------



## B- one

Skyfall again


----------



## asere

Saw Skyfall. Bardem was an excellent villain!


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> Saw Skyfall. Bardem was an excellent villain!


Agreed


----------



## JQueen

yoda13 said:


> BD or Netflix? I saw it on Netflix and it was really good. I'm wondering how much better the BD audio track would be


It wasn't BD but I'm sure it's excellent and plan on buying the BD version


----------



## ALMFamily

Last night - Dredd. Great low end if you can get past the violence.

Tonight - The Hobbit!!


----------



## B- one

The hobbit finally.


----------



## JBrax

Did a little splurging. Bought Zero Dark Thirty, The Hobbit, Skyfall, Life of Pi, and No Country for Old Men today. Tonight will be Zero Dark Thirty.


----------



## JQueen

JBrax said:


> Did a little splurging. Bought Zero Dark Thirty, The Hobbit, Skyfall, Life of Pi, and No Country for Old Men today. Tonight will be Zero Dark Thirty.


I've been waiting to hear how zero dark thirty Is looking forward to hearing what you think


----------



## B- one

A little?


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> I've been waiting to hear how zero dark thirty Is looking forward to hearing what you think


I will let you know JQueen.


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> A little?


Yes, I know. Only intended on picking up Zero Dark Thirty.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Bayou Boys. Action, Violence, Language. Pretty descent flick!


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> I've been waiting to hear how zero dark thirty Is looking forward to hearing what you think


JQuenn, Zero Dark Thirty was an excellent movie. It was much longer than I expected with a 2:37 running time. Pretty intense edge of your seat action and audio/video was outstanding. A definite buy.


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> JQuenn, Zero Dark Thirty was an excellent movie. It was much longer than I expected with a 2:37 running time. Pretty intense edge of your seat action and audio/video was outstanding. A definite buy.


Thanks Jeff - I was wondering about it as well!


----------



## JQueen

JBrax said:


> JQuenn, Zero Dark Thirty was an excellent movie. It was much longer than I expected with a 2:37 running time. Pretty intense edge of your seat action and audio/video was outstanding. A definite buy.


Awesome Man thanks!!! Can't wait to check it out this weekend


----------



## bkeeler10

Watched Wreck-it Ralph over this past weekend with the family. Which meant I was on the floor half the time trying to keep my one-year-old son from turning my amp off (which he succeeded in doing twice)! At least he knows a big boy toy when he sees one  Anyway, thought the picture and audio were great, and the story's pretty good too. I might have to watch it again undistracted and without having to worry about protecting small-people ears.


----------



## JQueen

Picked up zero dark thirty on BD via redbox the wife some popcorn and I will be watching tonight when the babies go to sleep


----------



## asere

Wife and I will be watching Les Miserables tonight. Also too when kiddos go to you sleep!


----------



## dave743

Watched Atlas Shrugged part 2 last night from the Redbox.


----------



## B- one

Watched underworld awakening. Not to bad great audio and picture.


----------



## Dale Rasco

dave743 said:


> Watched Atlas Shrugged part 2 last night from the Redbox.


How was part 2?


----------



## dave743

Part 2 of Atlas Shrugged was good, except they changed all the main characters with different actors but the story line continued on good. Now the long wait for part 3.

Just watched The Perks of Being a Wallflower again from the Redbox.

Looks like it might be Zero Dark Thirty tomorrow.


----------



## JQueen

Started watching House of Cards pretty intriguing show


----------



## tonyvdb

I watched Les Miserable last night, boy thats a much different way to make a movie virtually no spoken dialog at all unlike movies like The Sound of music where there is a mixture every word is sung in Le Mis. Ive never seen the musical (not really my thing) and it took me about 40min to get used to the idea and get past how the story unfolded. The story its very dynamic and its no wonder it got so many awards.


----------



## whitey019

The Hobbit. I enjoyed the movie very much, but I found that it seemed to be recorded very low and I had to crank up the volume more than normal.


----------



## dave743

Just finished Zero Dark Thirty from Redbox, great movie.


----------



## B- one

Finally watched sinister a little creepy, must be why I liked it.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> Finally watched sinister a little creepy, must be why I liked it.


Creepy and very good!


----------



## JBrax

Watched The Hobbit last night and thought it was pretty good. Lincoln on deck for tonight.


----------



## ALMFamily

Being as I was hanging out for the week with a brood of kids, I got to see Pitch Perfect (the oldest two were girls who both do dance) - it was actually mildly entertaining and had a couple laugh out loud moments.......

We also went and saw The Croods. The storyline was ok, but the visual and audio look to be very well done.....


----------



## Dale Rasco

Watched Django Unchained. I really liked it!


----------



## WooferHound

tonyvdb said:


> I watched Les Miserable last night, boy thats a much different way to make a movie virtually no spoken dialog at all unlike movies like The Sound of music where there is a mixture every word is sung in Le Mis. Ive never seen the musical (not really my thing) and it took me about 40min to get used to the idea and get past how the story unfolded. The story its very dynamic and its no wonder it got so many awards.


The theatrical play of Les Mis has been to our theater 3 times and played 8 times for each run. I was operating a spotlight onstage and saw it all 24 times. I never got tired of it, the music and imagery is very powerful. I have not seen the movie version yet but it is in my NetFlix Blu-Ray queue.


----------



## asere

Just saw Chernobyl Diaries. I thought it was a decent movie with suspenseful moments.


----------



## Wardsweb

Watched Rise of the Guardians with my grandson. Jude Law made a great villain.


----------



## asere

I could not get into Rise of the Guardians. Maybe it was because I watched it at the wrong time. I was too sleepy. I need to watch it again to better appreciate it.


----------



## bkeeler10

Yeah we just finished watching Rise of the Guardians with the kids tonight. It was a pretty fun show but it didn't bring me in like I was hoping. Not as much as some other recent animated flicks. Still it was good fun, and it looked spectacular. I also liked the use of surrounds on the voice of the villain.


----------



## mechman

I've watched a couple recently, the Hobbit which was excellent and Jack the Giant Slayer which was only so-so.

I have Wreck-It Ralph on tap for this week. 

My daughter watched Les Miserables last week and loved it.


----------



## cavchameleon

mechman said:


> I've watched a couple recently, the Hobbit which was excellent and Jack the Giant Slayer which was only so-so.
> 
> I have Wreck-It Ralph on tap for this week.
> 
> My daughter watched Les Miserables last week and loved it.


Wreck-It Ralph --- yeah, my 6yo saw it every day for 2 weeks. I had enough of it, but he could probably see it again if he didn't move onto something else.

We finally saw Sky Fall - pretty decent movie. Not as many 'toys' for bond, just good old fashion 'working with the brain'.


----------



## B- one

We watched Killer Joe. It's not about coffee. And a little out there and not for children.


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> We watched Killer Joe. It's not about coffee. And a little out there and not for children.


That was one twisted movie. Definitely not for children and even some adults.


----------



## phillihp23

B- one said:


> We watched Killer Joe. It's not about coffee. And a little out there and not for children.


I watch a lot of movies, violence and language included, and I found this movie a bit shocking and crude.


----------



## JQueen

Looks like another night of The Lorax my daughter loves the movie and my son just stares at all the colors


----------



## Dwightlf

Just starting "The Hobbit" on VUDU. Going to try it in HDX


----------



## B- one

Taking one for the team the final twilight movie!!! At least I got Argo as well 12.99 each used at family video on blu ray.


----------



## ALMFamily

First time watching a sporting event in the HT - my youngest son and I get the MLB package every year so we watched our first game tonight. He is a big Cubbies fan so we watched the Braves / Cubs game.


----------



## asere

Just saw Argo. What an excellent movie. The last 40 minutes had me biting my nails!


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Just saw Argo. What an excellent movie. The last 40 minutes had me biting my nails!


Agreed, the airport scene with the plane taking off was very intense!


----------



## pharoah

i watched the hobbit last night.its a good movie on track with lotr.it was cool to see how bilbo originally got the ring.


----------



## B- one

Just finished Argo have to agree it was a great movie.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Watched Django Unchained again followed by Skyfall... Again...


----------



## B- one

Just wrapping up signs have to watch a DVD once in a while.


----------



## JBrax

Second viewing of Skyfall and just as good as the first run.


----------



## bkeeler10

I've got to watch Skyfall again . . . but we did watch Lincoln over the weekend and quite enjoyed it. Up this weekend will hopefully (and finally) be Total Recall.


----------



## mechman

Snow White and the Huntsman. It wasn't all that good. I'd give it a 5 outta 10.


----------



## WooferHound

I watched Skyfall a week ago from Redbox. Is this the first time that James Bond did Not get the girl ?


----------



## asere

WooferHound said:


> I watched Skyfall a week ago from Redbox. Is this the first time that James Bond did Not get the girl ?


And the first film if I remember correctly were he used hardly any fun gadgets.


----------



## BD55

I got roped into Breaking Dawn 2 with my wife. Wow. Utter and complete trash. I thought the others were bad, but they managed to outdo themselves on this (thankfully) final installment with atrocious acting, uninspiring lines, terrible special effects (what's with the CGI baby?!?!?!? Super deep in that uncanny valley), shoddy cinematography...need I go on? You know it's going to be bad when your wife prefaces the movie with "save the mocking and laughing for afterwards". Oh well, she puts up with my movies (and likes most of them  ), so why not humor her as much as possible?


----------



## cavchameleon

asere said:


> And the first film if I remember correctly were he used hardly any fun gadgets.


Yea, I was surprised about that - no fun toys really to speak of (just a location transmitter). He did get the girl though, until she was killed.


----------



## asere

cavchameleon said:


> Yea, I was surprised about that - no fun toys really to speak of (just a location transmitter). He did get the girl though, until she was killed.


Yes I wondered why he did not intervene before maybe could have saved her. Ok reality check it was part of the script lol!


----------



## BD55

asere said:


> And the first film if I remember correctly where he used hardly any fun gadgets.


That really was a big disappointment. Q was quite the letdown, and a gun that fires only for the intended person is pretty lame. However, I'd like to think that the director, or whomever made the decision for no fun toys, did it intentionally. Possibly for a greater appreciation for even more awesome toys next time around???


----------



## typ44q

Finally got to see The Master last night and wow that was not an easy movie to watch. I found it engrossing and uncomfortable at the same time but I enjoyed it. Excellent performances from everyone.


----------



## mechman

pharoah said:


> it was cool to see how bilbo originally got the ring.


Or how the ring got Bilbo... :whistling:


----------



## phillihp23

I watched Django....I thought it was a great movie. :T:T
Action, story line, cinematography, sound. Well done.


----------



## JBrax

Killing Them Softly. Went into it not expecting much and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Wardsweb

Last night wasThe Adventures of Tintin. My grandson really liked it.


----------



## mvision7m

Prometheus 3D. Good movie, suspenseful and exciting with great visuals and sound. The 3D effect was very good too.


----------



## leej

I finally watched Argo. After the history lesson, it got pretty good, bringing back some memories. It made me think of that old tea-shirt with Mickey Mouse yelling "Hey Iran!" 
http://america1979.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/mickey.jpg


----------



## ALMFamily

I picked up the re-release of Who Framed Roger Rabbit and watched it a couple days ago. Still a great movie....


----------



## Infrasonic

I saw Olympus Has Fallen last night in the theaters - it's a pretty good movie, a cross between Die Hard and Air Force One. I can't wait to get it home to hear it, I think it has 5 star audio potential.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Taken 2. Pretty bad movie and a definite step back from the original.


----------



## Wardsweb

Tonight was Brave in 3D


----------



## asere

Watched Zero Dark Thirty last night. Good film!


----------



## asere

Has anyone seen Hitchcock with Anthony Hopkins? We might see it tonight but rather spend Saturday night watching something else if its not all that.


----------



## mechman

Rise of the Guardians. I enjoyed this film. I'd give it 8.5/10. :T


----------



## JQueen

It's a Dark Knight Rises kind of day!


----------



## ALMFamily

I did Dredd (again) and Total Recall last night - both have great low end effects. Of course, I was getting the clipping that was discussed in the Total Recall review until I switched audio formatting to LPCM.


----------



## Wardsweb

Chronicles of Riddick Directors Cut


----------



## bkeeler10

Finally got to watch Total Recall Saturday night. I really like the movie. It had some cool bass moments too.

Having read about the audio dropouts, I had my player set to output LPCM and did not have a single issue.


----------



## asere

Saw the animated film 9. Wow nice lfe!!


----------



## typ44q

asere said:


> Saw the animated film 9. Wow nice lfe!!


Nice to see that someone else has seen 9, I am always recommending it to friends and most of them have never heard of it. I loved the animation style and yes the LFE was excellent!


----------



## bkeeler10

I remember watching 9 a few years ago, when it first came out. I don't remember much about it, but I do recall that it was pretty interesting and that there was some serious LFE going on. Definitely not your typical animated flick.


----------



## ALMFamily

typ44q said:


> Nice to see that someone else has seen 9, I am always recommending it to friends and most of them have never heard of it. I loved the animation style and yes the LFE was excellent!





bkeeler10 said:


> I remember watching 9 a few years ago, when it first came out. I don't remember much about it, but I do recall that it was pretty interesting and that there was some serious LFE going on. Definitely not your typical animated flick.


I picked up a copy from the Blockbuster that went under near me, but I have not watched it yet. I am really going to have to give it a spin soon....


----------



## asere

ALMFamily said:


> I picked up a copy from the Blockbuster that went under near me, but I have not watched it yet. I am really going to have to give it a spin soon....


Yes do so. Awesome effects. I got it in great condition on bluray at Amazon for 10 bucks. Let me know what you think of the movie.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> I picked up a copy from the Blockbuster that went under near me, but I have not watched it yet. I am really going to have to give it a spin soon....


You've been missing out Joe. Outstanding audio and a really good story to boot. If you've got little ones it can be a bit scary at times for a animated flick.


----------



## JBrax

Bought Django Unchained today but unfortunately I'll have to wait until tomorrow to watch it. I've really been looking forward to this one! Some great titles released in the last month as it seems one after another keep releasing.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Bought Django Unchained today but unfortunately I'll have to wait until tomorrow to watch it. I've really been looking forward to this one! Some great titles released in the last month as it seems one after another keep releasing.


I know and its hard to catch up on movies when there are other things to do. Oh well at least there will always be something to watch.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> I know and its hard to catch up on movies when there are other things to do. Oh well at least there will always be something to watch.


Very true and I'd much rather be behind and looking forward to these great releases as opposed to nothing good coming out. Certain titles I can't watch without my wife and this is certainly one of them. One of the downsides to both of us being on call 24/7.


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> You've been missing out Joe. Outstanding audio and a really good story to boot. If you've got little ones it can be a bit scary at times for a animated flick.


Just finished watching it Jeff - you were spot on. Great movie and some serious LFE!


----------



## bkeeler10

Watched The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey on Friday night (for the first time). It was a pretty good show. I'm sure I'm in the minority here, but I have always had a hard time getting into the LOTR trilogy for some reason, and I do feel the same way about The Hobbit. I don't know why, but I have a hard time getting all the names of people and places straight in those shows. I'm not very good with names to begin with though . . . But all around, a beautiful show to watch, and a beautiful and grand score too.


----------



## ALMFamily

Watched Wreck-It Ralph and 300 again last night - both movies I can watch over and over... :bigsmile:


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> Saw the animated film 9. Wow nice lfe!!


Thanks for bringing up this movie watched it awhile back it was really good. I was able to pick it up for 9.99 on bluray at BB.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> Thanks for bringing up this movie watched it awhile back it was really good. I was able to pick it up for 9.99 on bluray at BB.


Anytime! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> Saw the animated film 9. Wow nice lfe!!


Thanks for reminding me that was a good movie picked it up at BB for 9.99 on bluray.


----------



## mozilla314

Life of Pi on Blu-Ray. Looks reference quality to me.
Great picture and sound.


----------



## Wardsweb

Cowboys and Aliens once again. I like this movie. At first glance, you wonder how they would make this work, but they do and it's good.


----------



## chrapladm

Kill for Me
American Mary
Perfect Ending
Then finished it off with Game of Thrones Episode 4. Fun night.:bigsmile:


----------



## mvision7m

Django Unchained. Hmm. Good but surprisingly not great especially after so much acclaim. A little long to boot.


----------



## sub_crazy

Citizen Kane.

Have really put this off for awhile but had to do it once. It is a very good movie but I thought the only performance that really stood out as great was Orson Welles. Most of the other performances were over acted IMO, not natural like Mr. Welles, he really was great. 

It really makes you think though and I know for it's time it really had an impact on film making which is why it is regarded as the best movie ever due to it's influence.

I may actually watch again sometime in the not too near future.


----------



## JBrax

A Haunted House was up for tonight's viewing. Purchased The Impossible and A Haunted House (not a buy) and somehow Haunted House was chosen (wife). Definitely not worthy of a purchase though it did have it's funny moments. Looking forward to The Impossible tomorrow evening.


----------



## mechman

We Bought a Zoo

The wife and kids really enjoyed this one!


----------



## asere

We watched This is 40. If was funny and most married people with children can relate 40 or not.


----------



## Infrasonic

Oblivion was on tap for last night, good movie. Some people seemed to be confused with the story but I thought it was pretty dang clear cut. It seems to have 5 star audio too so it will be a treat when it comes out on BR.

Anyone else pumped for Iron Man 3?


----------



## Wardsweb

Cold Light of Day. My wife got it because Bruce Willis is in it. Thing is, he is only in it for part of the movie. So, I would really call it a Bruce Willis movie.


----------



## B- one

mechman said:


> Rise of the Guardians. I enjoyed this film. I'd give it 8.5/10. :T


Much better then I thought it would be I really liked the surround use.


----------



## Infrasonic

I watched Project X last night. Not a great movie but it had some amazingly low LFE throughout from the dance music. Probably the worst morals of any movie I've seen but it might be worth a rental spin for those who suffer from Bassheaditis as I do.


----------



## JBrax

Finally watched The Impossible last night. Very good movie and certainly worthy of a purchase. Very intense and gripping story as well as some serious LFE.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Finally watched The Impossible last night. Very good movie and certainly worthy of a purchase. Very intense and gripping story as well as some serious LFE.


That's what we are watching tonight with family over.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> That's what we are watching tonight with family over.


It's a great family movie although a couple rather grotesque injuries. Have some Kleenex available because there will be some tears shed.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> It's a great family movie although a couple rather grotesque injuries. Have some Kleenex available because there will be some tears shed.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## asere

We just saw The Impossible! Great movie and very touching!


----------



## JQueen

After the talks about this movie the impossible I ended up watching it.. Wow...intense my wife was crying


----------



## B- one

Red dawn it wasn't that bad some good sound.


----------



## B- one

Killing them softly tonight.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> Killing them softly tonight.


Tell me what you think.


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> Tell me what you think.


A little slow great scene when Ray Liotta is offed very low sound may want to turn up the center channel rental unless you can get it cheap I got it for $7.95 on bluray at that price you might as well buy it.


----------



## typ44q

Finally got to watch Django Unchained over the weekend. I am a huge Tarantino fan but I somehow missed seeing this in the theaters. I loved this movie, Christoph Waltz absolutely deserved the Oscar for best supporting actor. My only complaint is I think the ending could of been done a little different as I felt the actions taken by Dr Schultz stretched a bit to make the ending work but overall a minor complaint for a great movie.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> A little slow great scene when Ray Liotta is offed very low sound may want to turn up the center channel rental unless you can get it cheap I got it for $7.95 on bluray at that price you might as well buy it.


I'll skip it for now...thanks!


----------



## Bob R

Very nice from the $5 Walmart bin.

Good Story, nice audio, good video.


----------



## B- one

Bob R said:


> Very nice from the $5 Walmart bin.
> 
> Good Story, nice audio, good video.


I would of sold you my copy no tax think of all the lost savings!.


----------



## Infrasonic

Over the weekend I saw two movies:

The Hobbit - what a waste of time and the audio wasn't even good!

Red Dawn (2012) - not a great movie (bad acting and writing) but the audio was very good and action scenes were aplenty.


----------



## snowmanick

Last night I watched a documentary on Nat Geo, "Inside the Green Berets" (2007). Very good documentary.

Over the weekend my wife and I watched Oblivion in the theaters. It may not be the most original scifi flick, but it was told well, and the visuals are stunning. I'm really looking forward to getting it on blu-ray when it comes out.


----------



## B- one

Nobody watches movies anymore? We finally got Zero Dark Thirty. Good movie.


----------



## JBrax

We'll be watching Silver Linings Playbook here in about 30 minutes. Really been looking forward to this one.


----------



## JQueen

JBrax said:


> We'll be watching Silver Linings Playbook here in about 30 minutes. Really been looking forward to this one.


The movie is really good watched it last night


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> The movie is really good watched it last night


Have yet to hear a negative comment.


----------



## asere

How's Django Unchained?


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> How's Django Unchained?


One of if not the best movie to come out in awhile.


----------



## asere

Watched The Words. I must say glad I did it was excellent!


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Life of Pi on Friday night. Great visuals, but I didn't totally connect with the movie. Did anyone experience crackling noises from the surround channels during the storm that sinks the large ship?


----------



## mozilla314

Yeah, I heard the crackling.


----------



## moosejr

Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter


----------



## B- one

moosejr said:


> Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter


I really liked this movie nice to have a different spin on a movie.


----------



## moosejr

B- one said:


> I really liked this movie nice to have a different spin on a movie.


Once i got into it I loved it


----------



## tonyvdb

Just watched the Impossible, great movie and very good soundtrack.


----------



## sub_crazy

Watched The Man with the Iron Fists.

Lots of bass, that was the good part of the movie :dunno:


----------



## typ44q

JBrax said:


> Have yet to hear a negative comment.


I did watch Silver Linings Playbook over the weekend and while overall I thought it was a very good movie the almost non stop 2 hours of people screaming at each other did get rather tiring. I did enjoy the movie but I have no desire to see it again any time soon.


----------



## asere

typ44q said:


> I did watch Silver Linings Playbook over the weekend and while overall I thought it was a very good movie the almost non stop 2 hours of people screaming at each other did get rather tiring. I did enjoy the movie but I have no desire to see it again any time soon.


I agree. 30 minutes shorter would have between better for me.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Broken City....was a good movie...thought the ending (conclusion) could have been done a little more detailed though.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Silver Linings Playbook and I thought it was outstanding. Was it long? Yes, but not too long to me. Lots of yelling? Yes, but they were portraying a messed up situation and in my opinion did so wonderfully. Just an excellent movie.


----------



## phillihp23

Going to be watching Silver Linings Playbook tonight...


----------



## mozilla314

phillihp23 said:


> Going to be watching Silver Linings Playbook tonight...


Is this more of a chick/date flick or will guys
enjoy it? I'm a guy and more of an action/ sci-fi fan.


----------



## JQueen

mozilla314 said:


> Is this more of a chick/date flick or will guys
> enjoy it? I'm a guy and more of an action/ sci-fi fan.


I'm a guy and enjoyed it.. I watched it while my wife was out


----------



## Infrasonic

Watched Wreck-It-Ralph last night, good movie with some good sound. Brought back some memories of Arcades from way back when


----------



## PassingInterest

My wife and I just watched The Haunting (1999) Starring Liam Neeson, Catherine Zeta-Jones, Owen Wilson and Lili Taylor on DirecTV.

Reasonably entertaining. Impressive bass.


----------



## sub_crazy

PassingInterest said:


> My wife and I just watched The Haunting (1999) Starring Liam Neeson, Catherine Zeta-Jones, Owen Wilson and Lili Taylor on DirecTV.
> 
> Reasonably entertaining. Impressive bass.


That is a good movie, wish it would come out on Blu-ray.

One of the best bass movies made..... Bass! How low can you go? :bigsmile:


----------



## Infrasonic

Watched Iron Man 3 in an Atmos 3D theater last night - I have to say it was quite a disappointment. While the sound was good the movie just wasn't all that great, Iron Man 1 and The Avengers were both much better films IMO. I'd say wait for the BD.


----------



## B- one

Infrasonic said:


> Watched Iron Man 3 in an Atmos 3D theater last night - I have to say it was quite a disappointment. While the sound was good the movie just wasn't all that great, Iron Man 1 and The Avengers were both much better films IMO. I'd say wait for the BD.


This is sad news at least I am to cheap and was waiting for the BD most likely by the time we get a sitter and eat out its crazy to go at least when it's out well have a new display to watch it on is it shootout time yet).


----------



## JBrax

Infrasonic said:


> Watched Iron Man 3 in an Atmos 3D theater last night - I have to say it was quite a disappointment. While the sound was good the movie just wasn't all that great, Iron Man 1 and The Avengers were both much better films IMO. I'd say wait for the BD.


I've heard it's pretty good from friends but I'll still be waiting for the Blu-ray to watch in the comforts of my home.


----------



## JQueen

We watched Django and Parker over the last couple of nights both I enjoyed


----------



## bkeeler10

Watched Jack Reacher a couple of nights ago. I only found out about it a couple of weeks ago, and it sounded interesting. I was not disappointed -- liked it quite a bit both the story itself and the audio/video presentation. Too bad it seems like it was under the radar for a lot of people.


----------



## pharoah

well not last night but im watching the dark knight now.i just got a limited edition bluray set.


----------



## mvision7m

'Wreck it Ralph' in 3D. The movie itself, OK, the audio/video, fantastic.


----------



## NBPk402

My fiance and I went to see the Great Gatsby... I fell asleep during part of it. That is the first time I have ever fell asleep during a movie in a commercial theater. It also reminded me why I watch movies at home usually instead of going to the theater. During the movie the person behind me kept kicking my seat to the beat of the music!


----------



## mvision7m

ellisr63 said:


> My fiance and I went to see the Great Gatsby... I fell asleep during part of it. That is the first time I have ever fell asleep during a movie in a commercial theater. It also reminded me why I watch movies at home usually instead of going to the theater. During the movie the person behind me kept kicking my seat to the beat of the music!


I stopped going to the theaters years ago for similar reasons. Cell phone use, seat kicking and overt gabbers. The last experience I had in a commercial theater was like yours, lady behind me was tapping my seat with her foot (though, not to any beat in the movie). I asked her politely to stop doing it and when she didn't, I told her date it was going to become his problem next. Then it stopped but no one should have to deal with that after paying to enjoy a movie. 

Did the film bore you to sleep? Is it any good? Thanks.


----------



## B- one

The dark knight rises once again.


----------



## acemacleod

My wife and I watched Iron Man 3 in the theatre yesterday. One of the trailers was for the new Hunger Games which looks pretty good. So we came home and watched hunger games for the first time. Kathy hated the kids killing kids theme and cried about Pru but overall we enjoyed the movie. Donald Sutherland is a long way from MASH but right up there with body snatchers. I've enjoyed Wes Bently since American Beauty (yes even in ghost rider) and we finished the night with iced tea and the first halo!


----------



## snowmanick

I received my "Mastered for 4k" version of Battle: Los Angeles. I know the movie has its weaknesses, and I'm biased with it featuring the Corps, but I think it was/is at least as good as any other number of action flicks, but with a lot of great bass thrown in. I can't say I noticed any difference in regards to picture (or even audio) quality versus the previous version, but I only have a plasma and sit about 10 feet from it. The audio may have been a bit punchier, but most likely that is just placebo. Overall, a very good transfer. 

Considering the price was the same as the regular BR, and it eliminates all the (annoying to me) special features/promos/commercials, the "Mastered in 4K" versions are a lot of fun to add to the collection if you are just after the film itself. I don;t see a reason to replace any BR's you may already have with these though.


----------



## asere

snowmanick said:


> I received my "Mastered for 4k" version of Battle: Los Angeles. I know the movie has its weaknesses, and I'm biased with it featuring the Corps, but I think it was/is at least as good as any other number of action flicks, but with a lot of great bass thrown in. I can't say I noticed any difference in regards to picture (or even audio) quality versus the previous version, but I only have a plasma and sit about 10 feet from it. The audio may have been a bit punchier, but most likely that is just placebo. Overall, a very good transfer.
> 
> Considering the price was the same as the regular BR, and it eliminates all the (annoying to me) special features/promos/commercials, the "Mastered in 4K" versions are a lot of fun to add to the collection if you are just after the film itself. I don;t see a reason to replace any BR's you may already have with these though.


Good info. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> Good info. Thanks for sharing!


Sounds awesome I don't use all that stuff and want to watch the movie!


----------



## B- one

Les Miserables bought it for the wife for mother's day


----------



## ALMFamily

Not feeling well so I laid down and watched two - Fellowship of the Ring and War of the Worlds. It was actually the first time I have seen WOTW - that is some serious LFE!


----------



## asere

ALMFamily said:


> Not feeling well so I laid down and watched two - Fellowship of the Ring and War of the Worlds. It was actually the first time I have seen WOTW - that is some serious LFE!


Was WOTW bluray?


----------



## jd371

Not last night, but this weekend (weekends are the only time I can watch movies). I have added some classics to my Netflix que. This weekend I'll be starting with The Man Who Would Be King. In the following weeks:
Once Upon A Time In The West
The Maltese Falcon
Where Eagles Dare
My Man Godfrey
River Of No Return
The Flight Of The Phoenix
The Awful Truth


----------



## ALMFamily

asere said:


> Was WOTW bluray?


Yes - I picked it up from Pawn America for $8....


----------



## asere

ALMFamily said:


> Yes - I picked it up from Pawn America for $8....


Wow that's good deal.


----------



## asere

What is the scene in WOTW that has the deep lfe?


----------



## snowmanick

asere said:


> What is the scene in WOTW that has the deep lfe?


Most of the movie is an LFE feast. The most frequently discussed scenes are when the Pods emerge (ch.5, 0:21:44), the lighting strikes (Ch. 4, 0:15:23), and ch. 7, 0:31:40.

If watching this on DVD, make sure to select the DTS track (it is the default on the BD).


----------



## asere

snowmanick said:


> Most of the movie is an LFE feast. The most frequently discussed scenes are when the Pods emerge (ch.5, 0:21:44), the lighting strikes (Ch. 4, 0:15:23), and ch. 7, 0:31:40.
> 
> If watching this on DVD, make sure to select the DTS track (it is the default on the BD).


Cool thank you


----------



## asere

Saw WOTW. Excellent lfe. Talk about pressuring the room and ears! I wonder how low it goes.


----------



## typ44q

Went to see Oblivion in the theaters the other night. This was not a movie that I had much interest in but I had $8 in movie cast from purchasing a bluray and figured I would use it. 
I have to say that I enjoyed it a lot more than I was expecting (was not expecting much). The visuals and scale of the movie were very impressive, enough to overlook the just ok story.


----------



## ALMFamily

typ44q said:


> Went to see Oblivion in the theaters the other night. This was not a movie that I had much interest in but I had $8 in movie cast from purchasing a bluray and figured I would use it.
> I have to say that I enjoyed it a lot more than I was expecting (was not expecting much). The visuals and scale of the movie were very impressive, enough to overlook the just ok story.


Thanks Mike - I have been trying to decide if I should just wait for the release. I think I will try to catch it in the theaters as well.


----------



## moosejr

Watched looper and the watch yesterday


----------



## asere

moosejr said:


> Watched looper and the watch yesterday


The Watch was funny


----------



## pharoah

babylon 5 river of souls is what i watched last night.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched MAMA...nicely done horror/paranormal flix. And I'm not a big horror fan. They are usually cheasy or decent. I thought this one was decent.


----------



## asere

About to watch Safe Haven with my wife. Lots of LFE with this film lol!


----------



## mvision7m

Watched 'Paranorman' on blu-ray, I really enjoyed the movie in and of itself but the picture quality of this blu-ray is outstanding and sometimes astounding. Crystal clear, detailed and simply beautiful P.Q. I felt that the sound quality lacked a little in dynamics, there were a few moments of some decent LFE and crisp highs but otherwise, the sound was good, not great. Overall a very cool movie.


----------



## asere

Watched Texas Chainsaw. The movie had potential and towards the end well....lets say it got sawed up!


----------



## Wardsweb

Grandson over again so we watched Monsters Inc. in 3D. This is a great 3D movie. Their use of 3D and the brightness of the overall movie. I find with some 3D movies, the cut in lumens makes it over all too dark.


----------



## chashint

Last night we went on a DVR clearing TV watching binge and watched the last episode of Castle, Vegas, and 5 episodes of Golden Boy.
Can't usually sign my wife up for a marathon like that but with these shows she can knit and watch at the same time.


----------



## JBrax

Wardsweb said:


> Grandson over again so we watched Monsters Inc. in 3D. This is a great 3D movie. Their use of 3D and the brightness of the overall movie. I find with some 3D movies, the cut in lumens makes it over all too dark.


My biggest gripe with 3D and some titles I've nodded off due to the darkness. When done right though it can really immerse you into the movie.


----------



## B- one

Just picked up Django, Lincoln and Life of Pi all on bluray for 10.95 each. We are watching Django first.


----------



## JQueen

Watching the Lorax with the babies tonight


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> Just picked up Django, Lincoln and Life of Pi all on bluray for 10.95 each. We are watching Django first.


All three excellent choices. I would watch in the order that you listed.


----------



## snowmanick

B- one said:


> Just picked up Django, Lincoln and Life of Pi all on bluray for 10.95 each. We are watching Django first.


Great prices on very good films. Would you mind sharing where you picked them up, I'd love to grap Life of Pi and Lincoln for that price.

Thanks.


----------



## B- one

Unless I have to buy them when they are released I always wait and get them used at Family Video they sell the blurays usually between 12.95 and 10.95 they had a special sale this weekend and I saved 2 dollars each. They will drop prices even further if they have a lot of certain titles to sell 3 for 21 but usually it's the movies that aren't that good all movies come with 30 day defective return. It's hard to wait for them but the savings are worth it to me I still buy movies I consider blockbusters when they come out we only go to the theater about 2 times a year I hate spending that much when I can own it and watch it ten thousand times.


----------



## JQueen

Yea we are not movie goers here either.. I just wait to buy on BD.. The last movie I seen in the theaters was Cars 2 with my daughter


----------



## JQueen

Well we finally watched Jack Reacher.. Thought it was good but don't think I would buy it


----------



## typ44q

Rented "Killer Joe" on blu-ray from netflix. WOW where to begin with this movie, I will say that overall I liked it but it is definitely not for everyone. This really is a love it or hate it movie and I can see a lot of people turning it off after just a few minutes. It is a very dark and twisted movie.


----------



## JBrax

typ44q said:


> Rented "Killer Joe" on blu-ray from netflix. WOW where to begin with this movie, I will say that overall I liked it but it is definitely not for everyone. This really is a love it or hate it movie and I can see a lot of people turning it off after just a few minutes. It is a very dark and twisted movie.


Count me as in the loved it crowd. Very twisted and I'd agree many will be turned off by it. So many cookie cutter same old theme movies are released anymore that movies like this are enjoyable for me. For another twisted yet good movie check out Shame.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Count me as in the loved it crowd. Very twisted and I'd agree many will be turned off by it. So many cookie cutter same old theme movies are released anymore that movies like this are enjoyable for me. For another twisted yet good movie check out Shame.


I need to watch those.


----------



## typ44q

JBrax said:


> Count me as in the loved it crowd. Very twisted and I'd agree many will be turned off by it. So many cookie cutter same old theme movies are released anymore that movies like this are enjoyable for me. For another twisted yet good movie check out Shame.


I do enjoy seeing non hollywood, non cookie cutter feel good movies and this certainly fit the bill  
Thanks for the recommendation, I just added Shame to my queue.


----------



## chashint

We finally got around to watching The Amazing Spider-Man and really enjoyed it.
If this one has slipped through the cracks for anyone else I recommend giving it a spin.
Even though it's Spider-man 4 it feels fresh.


----------



## JBrax

chashint said:


> We finally got around to watching The Amazing Spider-Man and really enjoyed it.
> If this one has slipped through the cracks for anyone else I recommend giving it a spin.
> Even though it's Spider-man 4 it feels fresh.


You're a bit behind my friend. You and Joe need to sit down for a couple of days and catch up. I'll DJ so to speak.


----------



## typ44q

chashint said:


> We finally got around to watching The Amazing Spider-Man and really enjoyed it.
> If this one has slipped through the cracks for anyone else I recommend giving it a spin.
> Even though it's Spider-man 4 it feels fresh.


I missed this when it was in the theaters but picked it up on bluray in 3D when it came out. I have to say I enjoyed just as much as the original and a lot more than the third one.


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> You're a bit behind my friend. You and Joe need to sit down for a couple of days and catch up. I'll DJ so to speak.


I hear ya mate - we are in full on baseball mode with the boys right now so it has been at least a week since I have been able to watch anything. My theater misses me..... :bigsmile:


----------



## asere

Wardsweb said:


> I thought this might be a fun ongoing thread. You get to see what others are watching and may find a new movie for your collection. New, old, color, B&W, foreign, concert or whatever...its all good.
> 
> I'll start with an excellent animated flick with rich detail and a good soundtrack: Tim Burton's Nine


Excellent indeed!


----------



## B- one

We tried to watch the Raid Redemption wife wanted to die ill admit it wasn't great but a lot of shooting and death if that is what you want it has it. Watched about 30 minutes of it.


----------



## chashint

JBrax said:


> You're a bit behind my friend. You and Joe need to sit down for a couple of days and catch up. I'll DJ so to speak.


No argument about that, we really have not been watching many movies for a few months and I don't foresee that changing for a while.
We make a point not to watch trailers or read reviews so even though we arrive at the party late we still have our fair share of fun.


----------



## snowmanick

My wife and I caught Star Trek: Into Darkness last night and really enjoyed it. This should be a very fun blu-ray when it is released. In case anyone is wondering, we watched it in 2D (I can't watch 3D as it gives me terrible headaches very quickly). I can't attest to how well the 3D effects worked for those watching that version, but I was pleased that the 2D version didn't suffer from it. There were no cheesy "its coming right at you" moments that some films released in 3D suffer from. I really wouldn't even guess this was a 3D release based off the film (I mean that as a compliment BTW).

I also watched Glory (1989) on M4k. Great film, and the cannon fire during the battle scenes can rattle the windows.


----------



## sub_crazy

typ44q said:


> Rented "Killer Joe" on blu-ray from netflix. WOW where to begin with this movie, I will say that overall I liked it but it is definitely not for everyone. This really is a love it or hate it movie and I can see a lot of people turning it off after just a few minutes. It is a very dark and twisted movie.


Your review is spot on.

I enjoyed the movie as well but I hesitate to recommend it, it is pretty twisted and dark like you say and that is putting it mildly for some. Still felt a little creepy though after watching it and the GF hated it. I did gain some respect for McConaughey's acting ability, he really took a chance and sold his character well.

If you are a prude even in the slightest then skip this movie, you have to watch it for what it is, a movie, not real life.


----------



## typ44q

B- one said:


> We tried to watch the Raid Redemption wife wanted to die ill admit it wasn't great but a lot of shooting and death if that is what you want it has it. Watched about 30 minutes of it.


I rented Raid Redemption a while ago and enjoyed it so much that I purchased it. It is just pure action adrenaline with some amazing stunt work and martial arts choreography. It really is almost non stop action with just a hint of a story


----------



## blatz

Gangster Squad was pretty dang good. Read a couple reviews and people were knocking "character build up" and other stuff, but I enjoyed it thoroughly. My girlfriend (she falls asleep during 90-95% of movies) stayed awake through the whole film and enjoyed it a lot!
I recommend seeing this flick!


----------



## B- one

typ44q said:


> I rented Raid Redemption a while ago and enjoyed it so much that I purchased it. It is just pure action adrenaline with some amazing stunt work and martial arts choreography. It really is almost non stop action with just a hint of a story


Truly nonstop I will have to watch it when the wife's gone sometime


----------



## B- one

blatz said:


> Gangster Squad was pretty dang good. Read a couple reviews and people were knocking "character build up" and other stuff, but I enjoyed it thoroughly. My girlfriend (she falls asleep during 90-95% of movies) stayed awake through the whole film and enjoyed it a lot!
> I recommend seeing this flick!


Good to hear I just picked it up hopefully I can watch it soon.


----------



## ALMFamily

Threw in How To Train Your Dragon again last night - just love the color and shadows in it....


----------



## typ44q

Finally went to see Star Trek into darkness last night in 3D at an RPX theater. I will say that I was a huge fan of the previous Star Trek as well as a fan of the original series and next generation, having said all that I LOVED THIS MOVIE!

This will be a day one purchase for me when it comes out on bluray.


----------



## blatz

typ44q said:


> Finally went to see Star Trek into darkness last night in 3D at an RPX theater. I will say that I was a huge fan of the previous Star Trek as well as a fan of the original series and next generation, having said all that I LOVED THIS MOVIE!
> 
> This will be a day one purchase for me when it comes out on bluray.


That's great to hear! I just watched the first Star Trek again Sunday night and really enjoyed it. After hearing that you loved the new one, I will be going to see that soon and purchasing the Blu-ray as well.
Thanks


----------



## typ44q

blatz said:


> That's great to hear! I just watched the first Star Trek again Sunday night and really enjoyed it. After hearing that you loved the new one, I will be going to see that soon and purchasing the Blu-ray as well.
> Thanks


I really wanted to re-watch the previous Star Trek before going to see this one but just didn't get the chance, not that I felt it was really needed but it would of been nice. I will be sure to watch it again before it comes out on video. There are a lot of little (and some big) references to the original series and movies. I caught a few of them and a friend pointed out a bunch more after the movie, I am sure there are many more that we did not pick up on.


----------



## B- one

The Incredibles


----------



## mechman

Zombieland

Second time watching it (friends were over that had never seen it) and I think I laughed harder this time.


----------



## bkeeler10

B- one said:


> The Incredibles


I think that is still my favorite Pixar movie of all, despite the many that have followed it. It's a great story, and the soundtrack is pretty awesome. I need to watch it again.


----------



## JQueen

We watched a Pixar movie as well... Wall-E


----------



## tripplej

We went and saw "Star Trek" in IMAX 3d. It was great. We all enjoyed it. The special effects were incredible. This will be a movie worth having in one's home collection that is for sure. Two thumbs up!


----------



## B- one

Tonight The Words Jeremy Irons is getting old but aren't we all?


----------



## B- one

JQueen said:


> We watched a Pixar movie as well... Wall-E


I plan on watching this one when we get our new tv it's a killer picture.


----------



## asere

Watched Jack Reaper. I thought it was indeed a good film.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Finally got see skyfall and life of pi.


----------



## blatz

asere said:


> Watched Jack Reaper. I thought it was indeed a good film.


+1


----------



## snowmanick

Robot and Frank. It was a bit of a sleeper, my wife and I saw a preview aways back and it stuck. It stars Frank Langella, Susan Sarandon and a robot that has some of the best dialogue I've seen in a comedy in a long time. If you're in the mood for an offbeat comedy I'd highly recommend it.

We also watched The Last Stand over the weekend. We'd already seen it and it was a little less fun on a repeat viewing than the first time around, but still enjoyable. It has a very dynamic soundtrack, and the gunshots are very potent (not just bass, but the overall sound is very well done).


----------



## JBrax

Watched Side Effects this evening. Really enjoyed this one and loved the twists at the end. It was a blind buy for me and a worthy addition to the Blu-ray collection.


----------



## ALMFamily

Pirates of the Caribbean - Curse of the Black Pearl and Star Wars - The Phantom Menace. Now that the theater is just about done, I get to enjoy it a bit. Once the snow flies up here, I will likely begin work on the theater "foyer" area...


----------



## asere

I'm planning on watching Dark Skies and Gangster Squad this weekend. Has anyone seen these movies?


----------



## blatz

Gangster Squad is worthy. Have not seen Dark Skies so fill us in on how you like it.


----------



## mozilla314

You can give Dark Skies a pass. Pretty much done
before with Communion.


----------



## asere

I'm going to try and watch Lincoln!


----------



## B- one

Just finished 9 on to The Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## pharoah

i just watched prometheus on bluray.


----------



## B- one

pharoah said:


> i just watched prometheus on bluray.


I'm waiting to re watch that when we get our new tv in. I really liked that one.


----------



## pharoah

B- one said:


> I'm waiting to re watch that when we get our new tv in. I really liked that one.


i enjoyed it had decent sound to.


----------



## Wardsweb

Watched Cars 2 in 3D with my grandson.


----------



## Gregr

I watched Sirius - CSETI's - UFO Disclosure Project!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## JBrax

Watched Dark Skies. Didn't expect much and was once again pleasantly surprised. Seems to be a trend when not expecting much.


----------



## hyghwayman

Wife and I watched *The Last Stand* yesterday, I thoroughly enjoyed it from beginning to end, wife not so much (I had told her it was an action/comedy - lol). Another great supporting role turned in by Johnny Knoxville and Arnold still has it IMO.


----------



## ALMFamily

Re-watching all the Star Wars movies - caught Attack of the Clones on Saturday.

My neighbor also lent me the first season of Game of Thrones - enjoying it so far.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> Re-watching all the Star Wars movies - caught Attack of the Clones on Saturday.
> 
> My neighbor also lent me the first season of Game of Thrones - enjoying it so far.


Game of Thrones is awesome! Beware when the little ones are around though. Lots of violence/sex/nudity.


----------



## Pav26

I saw Fast and Furious - Tokyo Drift, which I actually found a bit more enjoyable than Fast and Furious 5 that I saw last week. 

It's got some very stand out bass moments/scenes, and was actually generally a movie with a lot of bass. It sure gave my sub a thorough workout! A very enjoyable movie :T


----------



## asere

I saw the Fast and Furious 6 Friday and I thought it was a really good film with great audio. Over the weekend I saw Dark Skies which I thought was good with a nice storyline. Also saw Gangster Squad and thought it was excellent. So yes a movie filled weekend! LOL


----------



## blatz

I too watched Last Stand and it was an enjoyable movie. The car sounded AWESOME. J Knox was cool as well. I'm glad to see him getting a solid film role under his belt. Overall C+....


----------



## Bass Hz

Watched premium rush last night and although I didn't watch at my normal movie level it had decent sound. Felt like the movie had all around usage of all the surround sound speakers with the street scenes in traffic


----------



## B- one

We watched Brave and Cars tonight


----------



## bkeeler10

Just finished watching Monsters vs Aliens again tonight, this time with the kids. Good for some laughs and a little sub action.


----------



## B- one

Transformers DOTM. Just love the audio on this one.


----------



## Gregr

I'm taking a short break from "Parker". Jason Statham takes an old Hollywood formula movie with a few interesting points and makes it all believable.


----------



## blatz

We watched MAMA Tuesday night and WHOOOAAAA was it full of surprising moments. My gf jumped more than Lebron James in playoff game #7. This movie was one of the most intense movies I've seen in a long time.

Once, again I have to give this movie a C- for just the whole plot and feasibility/believability. MAMA is definitely worth a watch if you want to test one's nerve... 


We also watched WARM BODIES last night and I rather enjoyed this movie. Sort of a romantic ZOMEDY LOL. I would give this a B-....


----------



## hyghwayman

I watched Fight Club the other day, what an audio treat and love the movie too btw


----------



## B- one

hyghwayman said:


> I watched Fight Club the other day, what an audio treat and love the movie too btw


I remember the first time I watched this movie I was floored. Then I went out and bought it the next day! We watched Gangster Squad very enjoyable.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> I remember the first time I watched this movie I was floored. Then I went out and bought it the next day! We watched Gangster Squad very enjoyable.


Yes, Gangster Squad was very enjoyable! I need to watch it again.


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> Yes, Gangster Squad was very enjoyable! I need to watch it again.


Sorry to hear your sweet sub is resting. Hopefully its a short term issue. We will be re watching many movies our new Samsung f8500 will be here soon, really excited for our first plasma.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Dredd


----------



## hyghwayman

bxbigpipi said:


> Dredd


^^^ +1 ^^^

I've been re-watching all my movies, last one THE MATRIX
Next on the list is the STAR WARS all of them 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Warm Bodies last night. Wow that was an interesting film. I'm not sure what to think of it. At least it's a different take on the typical rom-com. Nothing special on the audio front for the most part, but it's a pretty dialogue-heavy movie.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw the dark knight trilogy yesterday! Whoever tries to take on that franchise is going to need a miracle. IMO this is the best batman ever! Can't wait to see what they do with man of steel!


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched A good day to Die hard Just a fun movie with lots of LFE:bigsmile:

Always love the one liners in this series "Do you need a hug" LOL


----------



## pharoah

i watched warm bodies last night.it was a bit odd for sure but funny.


----------



## typ44q

I rented Stand up Guys from netflix. It was an OK movie with a great cast, Al Pacino, Christopher Walken and Alan Arkin were very entertaining too bad the story did not live up to their talent. 
Overall I enjoyed it but doubt I would watch it again.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Warm Bodies and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## JQueen

Watching rise of the guardians and having some popcorn with my family tonight


----------



## B- one

Watching Life of Pi on our new 64 inch Samsung f8500


----------



## B- one

We watched Jack Reacher finally. Thought it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## WooferHound

Yeah I rented Jack Reacher last week . . . I had read the reviews and thought that I wouldn't like that kind of movie, but it was really engaging and I was lovin' it as soon as I got it started.

Have discovered a theater nearby that shows older movies for $3 each, so I decided to go and see a couple, so I grabbed my lady friend and we went out to a couple of 'em . . .

Yesterday we went to see The Croods 3D, I thought it was pretty good and well worth the $3 to see it, my date thought it was totally excellent.
Today we saw OZ, The Great And Powerful 3D, I thought it was an excellent prequel and tied in real well to the original Wizard Of OZ movie, my date thought it was fairly good but not as good as The Croods.

I was surprised that my ladyfriend wanted to see the 3D versions of the films as she is kinda picky about a lot of things but that is also what I preferred so we got the glasses and away we went.
The Croods is animated and for the most part it looked really good but the fast action scenes didn't look right and when they were trying to fly things off the screen it was kinda weird too.
OZ the Great And Powerful looked great in 3D but was almost overused bv the time the movie ended. One of the cool things they did was start the movie in the smaller 4:3 format and then extend the 3D effects out past the picture onto the unused portions of the screen, this made it really look like things were coming off the screen into the theater.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched Identity Theft last night.


----------



## NBPk402

Just watched "In the Electric Mist".... A good movie.


----------



## B- one

We watched Ironman.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Here comes the boom


----------



## mechman

Oz the Great and Powerful. Very good movie! Tonight we have the Life of Pi on tap.


----------



## B- one

Batman Begins once again.


----------



## B- one

Onto the Dark Knight we really got our money's worth out of this trilogy.


----------



## snowmanick

"This is 40"

A terrible, terrible movie. They didn't wrap up any of the story lines, numerous characters, story lines, and situations were introduced for no reason and to no effect. None of the characters were likable, nor did any of their situations feel at all real. It was overly long, and felt like a series of bad ideas thrown together with no narrative thread, vision, nor apparently an editor. 

I'd highly advise avoiding this one.


----------



## phillihp23

Superman Man of Steel in 3D at the movie. Great flick!


----------



## NBPk402

We watched "My Awkward Sexual Adventure" last night... It was actually a pretty good movie too.


----------



## WooferHound

I appreciate the comments about the movies that you all are watching, but would you please add something about how much you enjoyed the movie, I rent/stream movies based on your replies here.


----------



## JBrax

Due to extensive remodeling I'm unable to watch any movies or even sit down. All of my gear is covered in plastic and it's starting to drive me CRAZY!


----------



## chrapladm

JBrax said:


> Due to extensive remodeling I'm unable to watch any movies or even sit down. All of my gear is covered in plastic and it's starting to drive me CRAZY!


Sorry to hear. I usually watch a movie every other night. I dont post all of them here because I would take over this thread. :R


----------



## ALMFamily

chrapladm said:


> Sorry to hear. I usually watch a movie every other night. I dont post all of them here because I would take over this thread. :R


+1 - hope you get things back up soon Jeff.

I watched Warm Bodies last night - it was quite enjoyable with a few laugh out loud moments. I especially liked "R"s inner dialogue.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Oz The Great and Powerful last night. The movie was pretty good I thought. Once the video opened up to color, it was a sight to behold. And the best part was the audio. Perhaps the most dynamic and explosive soundtrack I've ever heard, and the LFE was awesome. I wouldn't need to watch this for the story again, but I likely will watch it again just to experience that soundtrack. Easily makes the top ten soundtrack list for me, possibly top five.


----------



## Gregr

Oz was my first 3D - IMax movie..., incredibly amazingly sensational.

Ya know when you see the 3D commercials about how great 3D is yada, yada, and they show Jurassic dinosaurs head popping out into the room from the TV screen - well I thought ya right, that's a little exaggeration. Well it turns out to be exactly what happens. I was ducking spears (not great for a bad back) and when it snowed, snow filled the theater. I could actually turn my head about 30 degrees before the effect disappeared. 



I knew I should have bought the 3D TV..., oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## Wardsweb

Jack the Giant Slayer 3D. Fun movie and some nice sub workouts.


----------



## moosejr

Tonight I rewatched
National Treasure and National Treasure: Book of Secrets.


----------



## typ44q

Went to see Man of Steel in the theaters in 3D and loved it. I was a bit nervous after reading a lot of negative reviews on it but honestly it blew me away. The action was intense. It was also fun to see a Superman that really was just learning how to use his powers and trying to figure out his role on Earth. 
I will be getting this day one on bluray in 3D.


----------



## sub_crazy

Watched Logan's Run on BD last night. It was really cheesy but fun up until they met up with the old man, almost fell asleep. 

Was worth it to see Jenny Agutter again, she really wowed me as a little kid and I can't believe it was PG with the skin and nudity it showed. Ahhhhhh brings back memories


----------



## JQueen

Watched Jack the giant slayer it wasn't that bad I would give it 3.5 stars


----------



## B- one

Skyfall for us.


----------



## mechman

I cannot recall why but we watched Terminator Salvation again for some reason or another.


----------



## bkeeler10

Feeling a little behind the times ... We watched John Carter last night for the first time. It was pretty good - enjoyable enough. Same goes for the audio/video.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Seven, love this movie!


----------



## snowmanick

Flight.

It was heavy, but good. Denzel Washington and Don Cheadle, make interesting characters that fascinate you without you really liking them. Solid acting throughout, and some fun scenes with John Goodman. Overall, I enjoyed it but doubt I'd watch it again.


----------



## moosejr

bxbigpipi said:


> Seven, love this movie!


 Great movie!!


----------



## moosejr

Im thinking of doing a marathon of Harry Potter films in the comeing days.


----------



## chashint

Last night I watched Total Recall and Trouble With The Curve.

Recall was entertaining enough with the non-stop action, but the story line was pretty thin. It was certainly not the disaster it has been made out to be though. I would probably watch it again someday. 
Is it just me or is Jessica Biel just completely unbelievable in the strong female role ??
When it comes to physical characteristics there is more similarity with Kate Beckinsale than difference, but while Beckensale is believable as a action hero/villain super chick Biel just doesn't do it for me at all.
Something of note... This movie had lip sync issues, it started out and everything was synced, gradually though the audio was noticeably lagging. Even though I never have to readjust the audio delay off of 2.5 frames I tried to compensate in the AVR, it didn't work at all. Stopped the movie and went to the root menu and resumed play, audio was synced and maybe 10 minutes later it was lagging to the point of being comical.
We just ignored it, with the occasional laugh out loud moment when you would see the muzzle blast and the bad guy fall before you heard the shot (yes it was this far off) so not sure what's up with that.
It sounded fine, just completely out of sync on a system that has been aligned.

Curve was overall a very good movie. I am prone to be biased against Timberlake from his boy band roots, but every time I see him in a movie or interview, or impromptu setting he comes off as believable, genuine, funny, and over all nice guy.
Curve is a talking movie with Eastwood doing more grunting than talking, and Adams character Mickey even though not a push over, falls for the guy a little to easily.
Keeping in mind there is limited time in a movie it works well enough and is a satisfying enough experience.

Anyone else that is behind the curve on their movie watching should give these a spin.


----------



## chashint

moosejr said:


> Im thinking of doing a marathon of Harry Potter films in the comeing days.


I have done that, I really enjoy these movies.
The last real marathon I have done was the Alien box set along with Prometheus. It was fun, but I probably never need to see any of the old Alien movies again.
Alien marathon was definitely the way for me to go, otherwise would have given up after #2.... LOL


----------



## chashint

moosejr said:


> Tonight I rewatched
> National Treasure and National Treasure: Book of Secrets.


My wife and I both really enjoyed these movies.
We don't understand why they were not more popular when they were new releases.
Another movie in the Indiana Jones vein is Romancing The Stone, with Michael Douglas, Kathleen Turner, Danny DeVito, I think it should have been a bigger box office success than it was.


----------



## Peter Loeser

World War Z. Recommended.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Peter Loeser said:


> World War Z. Recommended.


I've heard that it's a lot better than what we were expecting. gotta go see it this weekend


----------



## moosejr

chashint said:


> I have done that, I really enjoy these movies.
> The last real marathon I have done was the Alien box set along with Prometheus. It was fun, but I probably never need to see any of the old Alien movies again.
> Alien marathon was definitely the way for me to go, otherwise would have given up after #2.... LOL


 I was actually thinking of doing a Alien marathon too. lol


----------



## B- one

Watched the Avengers,now onto Cloud Atlas.


----------



## typ44q

Rented The Last Stand on bluray from netflix. It was an ok movie with a bit of humor and action. Nothing great but it was a fun role for Arnold that was not taken too seriously. Worth a rental if you are into that kind of movie.


----------



## NBPk402

Just got back from watching the new Star Trek Movie... We enjoyed it very much, and would rec it to everyone.


----------



## moosejr

Watched the that alternate version with controversial ending of I am Legend last night.


----------



## hyghwayman

B- one said:


> Watched the Avengers,now onto Cloud Atlas.


Avengers +1:T

Cloud Atlas is a long twisting movie (3hrs), moving between past, present and future.:scratch:

Today I'm back to action and will be watching Parker :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## B- one

hyghwayman said:


> Avengers +1:T
> 
> Cloud Atlas is a long twisting movie (3hrs), moving between past, present and future.:scratch:
> 
> Today I'm back to action and will be watching Parker :bigsmile::bigsmile:


We could t really get into Cloud Atlas and watched some Netflix instead. Will have to watch Cloud Atlas when the little one is occupied. We will hopefully watch Parker tonight.


----------



## ericzim

I went to the theater to see the new Star Trek movie last night. It was interesting, in an alternate universe kind of way.


----------



## chrapladm

Watched Man of Steel and Internship. Vince Vaughn in Internship is funny as usual so I would recommend it. Man of steel was a good movie also. Also saw Monster University with my children. Pretty funny.

Next up Wolverine.


----------



## JBrax

All of my gear is still shrouded in plastic and I'm now experiencing withdrawals! Renovations will be completed next Wednesday. Taking my daughter to see World War Z with Dolby Atmos sound tonight.


----------



## B- one

Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol for us tonight.


----------



## chashint

Today was a movie watching day...
1st up was Taken to get warmed up for Taken 2.
I really like both of these movies, Liam Neeson plays this role very well.
For anyone not familiar with the movies they are basically ... super special ops dad chases down and kills kidnappers ... lots of action with a pretty good story behind it.
When we were at the library (yes library) picking up Taken, I also grabbed Doom.
If I had not cut my teeth on the game I might not have stuck it out for the whole movie.


----------



## JBrax

Watched World War Z in Real 3D and Dolby Atmos at the theater. Lots of action and amazing sound. I was very impressed with the sound and this will be a buy when released on Blu-ray. Highly recommended.


----------



## Mike Edwards

watched "Fast 6" for the second time this week. look forwards to reviewing it on the blu-ray


----------



## moosejr

Mike Edwards said:


> watched "Fast 6" for the second time this week. look forwards to reviewing it on the blu-ray


Hopeing to get the chance to see that one when it comes to a 2nd run theater. I missed the chance when it was in theaters the first round.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw a good day to die hard and the last stand, both were a lot of fun!!


----------



## mechman

Moneyball - I love this movie.


----------



## B- one

We watched The LOTR The Fellowship of the Ring. Now onto the Two Towers. I don't think we can make it to The Return of the King,but we will try.


----------



## ericzim

Watched "To Live and Die in LA" and "Salt" with the wife last night.


----------



## yoda13

Watched "Sinister" again last night. The movie is ok (don't like the end) but the audio part of it is fantastic in my opinion. There are several moments where the soundtrack engages the whole system. If you have a 7._ channels system, DDPLIIx (Anthem ProLogic in my case) works better than I've heard in a while. Great dynamics also.

cheers


----------



## asere

ericzim said:


> Watched "To Live and Die in LA" and "Salt" with the wife last night.


To live and die in LA a classic.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Savages


----------



## B- one

Just put in LOTR Return of the King. We haven't been very productive today.


----------



## moosejr

B- one said:


> Just put in LOTR Return of the King. We haven't been very productive today.


I would say watching the LOTR trilogy is a very productive day.


----------



## chashint

I just watched Battleship, since it got terrible reviews I did not expect much...I enjoyed the the movie and anyone that likes movies that have aliens attacking Earth will probably like it just fine.
It's not the best movie ever made, but it's entertaining enough.


----------



## typ44q

Rented Side Effects on blu-ray from netflix. I really enjoyed this movie, much more than I was expecting based on the previews and I thought I was going to like it but it was different, more of a thriller than I was expecting.


----------



## moosejr

chashint said:


> I just watched Battleship, since it got terrible reviews I did not expect much...I enjoyed the the movie and anyone that likes movies that have aliens attacking Earth will probably like it just fine.
> It's not the best movie ever made, but it's entertaining enough.


I I haven't watched it yet either I keep meaning to do though.


----------



## ericzim

Last night I watched the Asylum rip off of Pacific Rim. It's called Atlantic Rim (how original :rolleyesno. Just so you know it is rated P U.:rofl:


----------



## Greenster

My boys and I started watching 9 last night. My daughter saw it in the movie theater when it first came out and hated it. I bought it because it is a Top Bass movie on the forum and wanted to have a little fun with my SVS sub. (Love btw)

I did not know what to think before the movie but I can say that I am loving it so far. 9 just woke up some mechanical octopus robot and escaped. I am intrigued by this movie so far. It has made me jump a few times. The bass is amazing. I even turned it down quite a bit. It has not showed off the surround sound much but its overall sound leaves me smiling. Even with my very old cheap Kenwood fronts and center. 

The picture is amazing as well. Very clear and a ton of attention to detail. So far I would rate it a solid 8 out of 10. I just hope it keeps up the fast fun pace bass filled ride it has me on. Bring in more surround isolation and finish with a great ending and it will climb to a 9.


----------



## ALMFamily

Greenster said:


> My boys and I started watching 9 last night. My daughter saw it in the movie theater when it first came out and hated it. I bought it because it is a Top Bass movie on the forum and wanted to have a little fun with my SVS sub. (Love btw)
> 
> I did not know what to think before the movie but I can say that I am loving it so far. 9 just woke up some mechanical octopus robot and escaped. I am intrigued by this movie so far. It has made me jump a few times. The bass is amazing. I even turned it down quite a bit. It has not showed off the surround sound much but its overall sound leaves me smiling. Even with my very old cheap Kenwood fronts and center.
> 
> The picture is amazing as well. Very clear and a ton of attention to detail. So far I would rate it a solid 8 out of 10. I just hope it keeps up the fast fun pace bass filled ride it has me on. Bring in more surround isolation and finish with a great ending and it will climb to a 9.


I was floored by the amount of low end in 9 - and the storyline was really good too.

I caught Jack the Giant Slayer last night - definitely not Oscar material, but entertaining nevertheless.


----------



## chashint

We really enjoyed 9.
Watched it on Netflix DVD when it was first released and bought it on BD a couple months ago.


----------



## bkeeler10

We revisited Puss in Boots a couple of nights ago with the whole family. It's really a pretty entertaining movie, and the audio is quite excellent as well. I think I enjoyed it more than the kids did :T


----------



## Infrasonic

The other night I watched Side Effects which was surprisingly good, the first 25 minutes is a bit of a drag but once you get past that point it really kicks into gear.

Last night I saw The Heat which was pretty long (nearly 2hrs) but hilarious, I was laughing out loud pretty much the whole movie.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw asylum blackout yesterday. Pretty decent movie.


----------



## asere

Infrasonic said:


> The other night I watched Side Effects which was surprisingly good, the first 25 minutes is a bit of a drag but once you get past that point it really kicks into gear.
> 
> Last night I saw The Heat which was pretty long (nearly 2hrs) but hilarious, I was laughing out loud pretty much the whole movie.


My wife saw The Heat and said the same thing. She laughed so much her throat was hurting.


----------



## mozilla314

Do you mean Heat starring Pacino and Deniro?
That movie's not funny at all.


----------



## asere

mozilla314 said:


> Do you mean Heat starring Pacino and Deniro?
> That movie's not funny at all.


No the Heat with Sandra Bullock. Its at the theaters now.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Watched Dark Skies. Didn't expect much and was once again pleasantly surprised. Seems to be a trend when not expecting much.


I agree picked it up used on BD only 4.95.


----------



## Infrasonic

Last night I saw _This Is the End_ which was pretty funny. It is more for the slightly younger crowd and you should be familiar with each of the actors previous movies to get many of the jokes but if you fall into that category you'll probably really enjoy it.


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> I agree picked it up used on BD only 4.95.


I really need to be more thrifty when buying my Blu-rays. I'm not a very patient person and when I want it I want it now. Very bad trait sometimes.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> I really need to be more thrifty when buying my Blu-rays. I'm not a very patient person and when I want it I want it now. Very bad trait sometimes.


I almost always buy them at Family Video they sell them about a month after release. I still buy what I consider a blockbuster when they come out. That said saving the $ by getting them used takes the sting out of the lousy purchases I sometimes make.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Finally got to see man of steel! They did a great job with it! So much better than the old ones (IMO)!!


----------



## Greenster

Finished watching 9 

I like it. Tons of bass.


----------



## JBrax

My house is back to normal and the wife and I are going to celebrate the 4th by catching up on some movies. The Call, Snitch, Hansel & Gretel, and Oz are all on deck. Which should be first?


----------



## Greenster

JBrax said:


> My house is back to normal and the wife and I are going to celebrate the 4th by catching up on some movies. The Call, Snitch, Hansel & Gretel, and Oz are all on deck. Which should be first?


Hansel and Gretel. Let me know what you think. I love Movies like it but I have not had a chance to see it yet.

So many movies. So little time.


----------



## JBrax

Greenster said:


> Hansel and Gretel. Let me know what you think. I love Movies like it but I have not had a chance to see it yet.
> 
> So many movies. So little time.


Was leaning towards The Call. I've heard Hansel & Gretel compares to Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter which I thoroughly enjoyed. I also read the audio in Hansel & Gretel is impressive but I've recently knocked out a wall and really need to run Audyssey again.


----------



## NBPk402

We went out and watched "The Lone Ranger" ... I thought it was good even though there was not many people there. My Fiance thought it was better than the most recent Star Trek Movie.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> My house is back to normal and the wife and I are going to celebrate the 4th by catching up on some movies. The Call, Snitch, Hansel & Gretel, and Oz are all on deck. Which should be first?


I thought Oz was pretty good we watched it last night along with The Last Stand,which was not to shabby either.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Got to see world war z,thought it was pretty good.


----------



## asere

Just saw Side	Effects. The movie was slow in my opinion. Didn't do it for me!


----------



## hyghwayman

Yesterday was the 4th and my wife wanted to watch some movies. 
First up was







and we both enjoyed this one.

Next up







not sure why I keep watching these, the first two were ok but I'm done.

Last movie we watched was







my wife walked out halfway through the movie, just too much action for her but my son and I really like it.


----------



## chashint

A month or so ago my brother and I discovered Sons of Anarchy on Netflix, whenever he can come over and waste a day we watch episodes back to back to back.....
Yesterday was one of those days.
We are both completely sucked in and it is just fun to watch a bunch of them at once with my bro.


----------



## Peter Loeser

I rented Jack Reacher from Redbox. Great movie, and now the latest addition to my Blu-ray collection.


----------



## asere

Peter Loeser said:


> I rented Jack Reacher from Redbox. Great movie, and now the latest addition to my Blu-ray collection.


Yes it was!


----------



## Destructobrat

Got a free 6 month Showtime promo from Comcast about 2 weeks ago, so I 've been having Dexter marathons.. Had heard about it, but never watched it. Finished Season 2 last night. Wow.


----------



## JBrax

Watched The Call last night and thought it was pretty good. Just finished Hansel & Gretel and really enjoyed it. The audio was outstanding and it reminded me of Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter. A must watch if you enjoyed Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter. About to give Oz The Great and Powerful a spin. It's nice catching up.


----------



## asere

Going to watch A Good Day to Die Hard. How is the LFE?


----------



## B- one

We watched Parker, it was pretty good. Tonight we have Tron on tap.


----------



## chrapladm

Just watched Evil Dead (2013), then watched The Evil Dead (original). Next up will be The Evil Dead 2 then Army of Darkness. Still have to watch Last Exorcism part one, 2 and Dead Man Down. Quite a few movies to watch but thats what I like.


----------



## Greenster

chrapladm said:


> Just watched Evil Dead (2013), then watched The Evil Dead (original). Next up will be The Evil Dead 2 then Army of Darkness. Still have to watch Last Exorcism part one, 2 and Dead Man Down. Quite a few movies to watch but thats what I like.


Every time I watch Army of Darkness, I can't stop laughing for a week. I love that movie.


----------



## chrapladm

I have always liked it. And since watching Evil Dead(2013) I wanted to watch the original Trilogy. Was nice to see Ash(Bruce Campbell) helped with the 2013 movie. Just have to get through these next few movies and then rest. lol


----------



## mechman

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

Excellent movie! :T :T


----------



## cavchameleon

We finally watched the new Superman movie - liked it very much. It's a refreshing new version that makes a lot more sense (and we liked that he is not wearing his underware on the outside...). Hopefully will be followed by more sequels.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

I watched Oblivion starting Tom Cruise this evening. 
It was a very long movie that could of been wrapped up in about 1.5 hrs.

The movie itself was decent for sci-fi and keep me interested, but just too long for what it offered at the end! 

I rate it 7.4 out of 10.


----------



## JQueen

We watched Despicable Me to get ready to take our daughter to the 2nd one


----------



## JBrax

We watched Oz the Great and Powerful last night. Just ok for me but the audio was outstanding and LFE was amazing. Several scenes had me checking the 'ol SVS to see if the limiter was lighting up.


----------



## ericzim

Last night the wife and I watched "The Code" aka "Thick as Thieves" with Morgan Freeman and Antonio Banderas. Excellent movie. Radha Mitchell is really easy on the eyes in HD.


----------



## koyaan

We watched Cloud Atlas last night. It's an unusual movie with a very unique story line. We enjoyed the Netflix rental, but I don't think we'll buy a permenant copy.


----------



## cr136124

We watched A Good Day to Die Hard, plenty of action as expected for this movie series. Not the best one of all, but we were not expecting much. One thing that is indeed really cool are the sound effects, specially the scene with the helicopter at the end of the movie. There is one specific section with a slow-motion effect that made my subwoofers go crazy................pretty cool indeed.........:yikes:

This was a rental from Netflix and has a DTS-HD 7.1. Not sure about a buy, but is definitely a good rental.


----------



## JBrax

koyaan said:


> We watched Cloud Atlas last night. It's an unusual movie with a very unique story line. We enjoyed the Netflix rental, but I don't think we'll buy a permenant copy.


Unusual and unique is refreshing at times.


----------



## asere

cr136124 said:


> We watched A Good Day to Die Hard, plenty of action as expected for this movie series. Not the best one of all, but we were not expecting much. One thing that is indeed really cool are the sound effects, specially the scene with the helicopter at the end of the movie. There is one specific section with a slow-motion effect that made my subwoofers go crazy................pretty cool indeed.........:yikes:
> 
> This was a rental from Netflix and has a DTS-HD 7.1. Not sure about a buy, but is definitely a good rental.


I agree the helicopter scene was awesome!


----------



## cr136124

JBrax said:


> Unusual and unique is refreshing at times.


I guess you already did, but have you watched Looper? As you mentioned above the movie is unusual and unique in many ways, but more important refreshing on the time travel concept. Oh, and it has some incredible LFE just what your subwoofer/s need for an excellent workout.........:bigsmile: 



asere said:


> I agree the helicopter scene was awesome!


I was about to return it today, but I decided to keep it, so I can re-visit that scene this night. Oh, and I'm learning on how to graph LFE scenes. So, it might be able to see how low this movie goes................:yikes:


----------



## asere

cr136124 said:


> I guess you already did, but have you watched Looper? As you mentioned above the movie is unusual and unique in many ways, but more important refreshing on the time travel concept. Oh, and it has some incredible LFE just what your subwoofer/s need for an excellent workout.........:bigsmile:
> 
> I was about to return it today, but I decided to keep it, so I can re-visit that scene this night. Oh, and I'm learning on how to graph LFE scenes. So, it might be able to see how low this movie goes................:yikes:


Cool! Best of luck!


----------



## JQueen

Went a little old school tonight and watched Swordfish, such a great movie


----------



## moosejr

Last few days I've been having a king of the hill marathon


----------



## ericzim

We watched Disney's Oz The Great and Powerful last night, gave the audio system a good workout, lots of low end and not a bad movie.


----------



## pharoah

i watched harsh times.it was a decent movie about a soldier trying to cope with life.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Tried to watch warm bodies but could not get into it.


----------



## cr136124

bxbigpipi said:


> Tried to watch warm bodies but could not get into it.


Really, is that bad? :yikes:


----------



## JBrax

cr136124 said:


> Really, is that bad? :yikes:


No.


----------



## Mike Edwards

cr136124 said:


> Really, is that bad? :yikes:


no, it's actually quite good. but it's NOT a typical zombie movie OR a typical romantic comedy. a unique twist of both.


----------



## cr136124

Thanks for clarifying this. Yeah, that was the vibe that I got from the trailers. I mean, a completely different spin on a zombie movie.....which I was thinking it was cool.

My wife wants to see it and I was just concerned it will totally stink. So, I do appreciate your input, I feel better now..........:whew:


----------



## JBrax

cr136124 said:


> Thanks for clarifying this. Yeah, that was the vibe that I got from the trailers. I mean, a completely different spin on a zombie movie.....which I was thinking it was cool.
> 
> My wife wants to see it and I was just concerned it will totally suck. So, I do appreciate your input, I feel better now..........:whew:


Your wife should especially like it. I got the vibe it was somewhat aimed at female viewers. It's different but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## cr136124

^^^

Thanks for the input! That would be a first then........I mean, she liking a movie with zombies in it........:rubeyes:

She is always giving me a hard time about zombie movies, so let's see what happens with this one. And, without watching the movie yet, I do agree with you: it seems they target the female audience with this romantic/comedy movie with a pinch of zombies......:scratch:

LOL!


----------



## Mike Edwards

cr136124 said:


> Thanks for clarifying this. Yeah, that was the vibe that I got from the trailers. I mean, a completely different spin on a zombie movie.....which I was thinking it was cool.
> 
> My wife wants to see it and I was just concerned it will totally suck. So, I do appreciate your input, I feel better now..........:whew:


I fleshed out my thoughts a lot more in the official review on here if you want to check it out.


----------



## cr136124

Mike Edwards said:


> I fleshed out my thoughts a lot more in the official review on here if you want to check it out.


No spoilers in it?


----------



## Mike Edwards

cr136124 said:


> No spoilers in it?


I try to give away as little as possible spoilerwise in my reviews.


----------



## koyaan

Try "cloud atlas" it will stimulate the little grey cells quite adequitely. The acting is tremendous and the story line is refreshing. It's also beautifuly photographed. Other than that, it ain't nothing special.


----------



## bxbigpipi

cr136124 said:


> Really, is that bad? :yikes:


Had 4 people watching it and no one wanted to finish it. Will try to see it again since everyone here thinks its good, maybe I will have a change in opinion.


----------



## B- one

Just finished Side Effects. Hope my wife doesn't get any ideas after that one. A little slow but a good watch in my opinion.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> Just finished Side Effects. Hope my wife doesn't get any ideas after that one. A little slow but a good watch in my opinion.


Slow it was.


----------



## Greenster

bxbigpipi said:


> Had 4 people watching it and no one wanted to finish it. Will try to see it again since everyone here thinks its good, maybe I will have a change in opinion.


Don't do it. Cut your losses and move on. 
Lol


----------



## cr136124

Mike Edwards said:


> I try to give away as little as possible spoilerwise in my reviews.


Sweet, I'll check it out ASAP!



koyaan said:


> Try "cloud atlas" it will stimulate the little grey cells quite adequitely. The acting is tremendous and the story line is refreshing. It's also beautifuly photographed. Other than that, it ain't nothing special.


I have this movie in my Netflix's queue, so hopefully it should arrive to my house this coming week. It seems there are mixed reviews on this one, but I don't mind to watch it as a rental.



bxbigpipi said:


> Had 4 people watching it and no one wanted to finish it. Will try to see it again since everyone here thinks its good, maybe I will have a change in opinion.


LOL! Yeah, sometimes is better to watch some movies alone......no peer pressure.....:dontknow:


----------



## WooferHound

bxbigpipi said:


> Had 4 people watching it and no one wanted to finish it. Will try to see it again since everyone here thinks its good, maybe I will have a change in opinion.


I thought Warm Bodies was a great romantic horror comedy . . .


----------



## typ44q

I finally got around to watching Paranoid Park on Netflix streaming (I believe this is my first full length movie for streaming, I usually only use it for TV shows) Aside from some fairly poor acting I thought it was an OK movie but I am not sure that I could recommend it to anyone. It was 1hr 24m long but actually felt a lot longer.


----------



## Mike Edwards

The Evil Dead 2013. review will be up in the main review section soon.


----------



## chrapladm

Mike Edwards said:


> The Evil Dead 2013. review will be up in the main review section soon.


Yay another person. Have you seen the other original movies?


----------



## Mike Edwards

chrapladm said:


> Yay another person. Have you seen the other original movies?


I'm an INSANE evil dead trilogy fan. so I was salivating at the bit for this one.


----------



## chrapladm

Thats awesome. Love the Evil Dead series also but more for the reason as it having a special spot in my memory. When I think when I watched this movie last it reminds me of happy youthful times. The series is ok but the memories are what I like. And I was extremely happy that Bruce Campbell helped with the newer movie.

OK I will stop gabbing.


----------



## Mike Edwards

chrapladm said:


> Thats awesome. Love the Evil Dead series also but more for the reason as it having a special spot in my memory. When I think when I watched this movie last it reminds me of happy youthful times. The series is ok but the memories are what I like. And I was extremely happy that Bruce Campbell helped with the newer movie.
> 
> OK I will stop gabbing.


lol, myself as well. I grew up on those movies. 

the review is up on the main review page for the 2013 film if you want to check it out


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Sarah McLachlan's Afterglow Live DVD on Friday night. Video was . . . well, SD. Audio was OK, nothing special but didn't distract from the show. Performance was great -- if you're a SM fan it's definitely worth a viewing.


----------



## B- one

We watched the BBC's Life. We had picked it up at BB a while back for 19.99 on bluray.


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> We watched the BBC's Life. We had picked it up at BB a while back for 19.99 on bluray.


Some beautiful video on that one. Did you get the one with the British guy narrating or Oprah? If memory serves me correct Oprah did narrate one of the BBC versions. The British guy is much better in my opinion.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Some beautiful video on that one. Did you get the one with the British guy narrating or Oprah? If memory serves me correct Oprah did narrate one of the BBC versions. The British guy is much better in my opinion.


British guy or bust. Oprah has enough money.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Some beautiful video on that one. Did you get the one with the British guy narrating or Oprah? If memory serves me correct Oprah did narrate one of the BBC versions. The British guy is much better in my opinion.


I think Oprah did the Africa title,not sure though.


----------



## pharoah

watched a scary movie set on a submarine called Below.it was a fairly cool movie.watching another scary movie now called Darkness.


----------



## moosejr

Watched a horror movie about a killer tire the other day. Its a ok movie called rubber on netflix streaming. Its not a run out buy sort of movie but if your in the mind set to watch mindless horror comedy it works well


----------



## koyaan

I watched Skyfall(blu-ray). This was a second viewing. I'd watched it previously on a budget LG blu-ray player feeding a digital audio signal via HDMI to my Vizio tv and then via toslink to my Outlaw 990. I was unimpressed with the sound. Last night, I watched it on my Oppo BDP-83SE feeding multichannel analog to the Outlaw 990 and the sound was fantastic!


----------



## tonyvdb

koyaan said:


> I watched Skyfall(blu-ray). This was a second viewing. I'd watched it previously on a budget LG blu-ray player feeding a digital audio signal via HDMI to my Vizio tv and then via toslink to my Outlaw 990. I was unimpressed with the sound. Last night, I watched it on my Oppo BDP-83SE feeding multichannel analog to the Outlaw 990 and the sound was fantastic!


Just curious, you had the toslink from the TV to your outlaw? That would have only given you 2.1 audio


----------



## ericzim

pharoah said:


> watched a scary movie set on a submarine called Below.it was a fairly cool movie.watching another scary movie now called Darkness.


Below is a very under rated movie in its genre. The second movie "Darkness" I don't remember. I just know I bought it as a double feature on Blu-ray specifically for the submarine movie.


----------



## JBrax

Finally sat down and watched Snitch. It was just ok for me and pretty much take it or leave it. I thought Walking Tall was much better.


----------



## JQueen

JBrax said:


> Finally sat down and watched Snitch. It was just ok for me and pretty much take it or leave it. I thought Walking Tall was much better.


I agree 100% I didn't enjoy the movie as much as I thought I would, I like when Dwayne Johnson plays a tougher character, something about it just didn't seem right


----------



## pharoah

ericzim said:


> Below is a very under rated movie in its genre. The second movie "Darkness" I don't remember. I just know I bought it as a double feature on Blu-ray specifically for the submarine movie.


haha i got the same bluray double feature.i just got it at kmart the other day for fairly cheap.


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> I agree 100% I didn't enjoy the movie as much as I thought I would, I like when Dwayne Johnson plays a tougher character, something about it just didn't seem right


Something didn't seem right is a very accurate description. The acting wasn't very sincere and I felt a forced political message being forced down my throat. Although I do feel our drug laws are very flawed and no way should someone do more time than a rapist, pedophile, etc…That's another subject that doesn't belong on this forum.


----------



## ericzim

pharoah said:


> haha i got the same bluray double feature.i just got it at kmart the other day for fairly cheap.


I pulled mine from the bargain bin at Walmart for 5 bucks. I have purchased a lot of older movies from there lately.


----------



## WooferHound

Just watched a "Good Day to Die Hard", Lots of action but not much story. Started out as a big Chase scene but had a fairly good story in the end. but it was still just "OK" to me.

I sit really close to my monitor and my speakers are on each side of it. There was some paperwork near the right speaker and it would vibrate wildly when the action got exciting. An ok movie with great sound.


----------



## asere

WooferHound said:


> Just watched a "Good Day to Die Hard", Lots of action but not much story. Started out as a big Chase scene but had a fairly good story in the end. but it was still just "OK" to me.
> 
> I sit really close to my monitor and my speakers are on each side of it. There was some paperwork near the right speaker and it would vibrate wildly when the action got exciting. An ok movie with great sound.


I agree good action and also the villain was not the same as the other movies in the sense that he was just there there and not much going on in my opinion.


----------



## typ44q

Sharknado! the SyFy original masterpiece. This was 2 hours (with commercials) of pure cheesy campy fun with special effects that would embarrass a 10 yr old youtuber. 
It really was exactly what you would want from a movie called Sharknado 

Nuff said!


----------



## Mike Edwards

typ44q said:


> Sharknado! the SyFy original masterpiece. This was 2 hours (with commercials) of pure cheesy campy fun with special effects that would embarrass a 10 yr old youtuber.
> It really was exactly what you would want from a movie called Sharknado
> 
> Nuff said!


gah! I missed it!!! I sooooooo wanted to see this. the trailer was made of awful awsomeness


----------



## typ44q

Mike Edwards said:


> gah! I missed it!!! I sooooooo wanted to see this. the trailer was made of awful awsomeness


I am sure they will re-air it, watch it with a group of friends and just bask in its sharky goodness.


----------



## ericzim

A campy off beat movie race between SyFy Channel movies and The Asylum movies would result in a dead heat with the slight edge going to SyFy for some original content and story lines. I usually buy the SyFy movies I like and rent the straight to video Asylum movies just for a cheesy fun evening. Last night we watched Sands of Oblivion for the umpteenth time.


----------



## moosejr

Gotta love them off beat movies on the syfy channel.


----------



## Mike Edwards

the scene in the trailer where the dude leaps at the flying shark with a chainsaw almost made me lose my soda I was laughing so hard. made me wanna see the movie JUST for that scene alone


----------



## moosejr

I watched the 1976 version of King Kong yesterday on Epix. Great memories of watching it when I was a kid


----------



## typ44q

Mike Edwards said:


> the scene in the trailer where the dude leaps at the flying shark with a chainsaw almost made me lose my soda I was laughing so hard. made me wanna see the movie JUST for that scene alone


Without giving away any spoilers  there was a scene where a shark chomps through the roof of a vehicle that almost had me rolling on the floor. 
It was just filled with soon to be classic moments like that


----------



## Mike Edwards

typ44q said:


> Without giving away any spoilers  there was a scene where a shark chomps through the roof of a vehicle that almost had me rolling on the floor.
> It was just filled with soon to be classic moments like that


that's it. I need to invite a bunch of friends over and have a "sharknado and beer night"


----------



## ericzim

Mike Edwards said:


> that's it. I need to invite a bunch of friends over and have a "sharknado and beer night"


Exactly what a buddy of mine did this evening, Noticed Sharknado is an Asylum production made exclusively for SyFy original movies. I laughed so much that beer passed through my nose, so Mike, if you choose to do this make sure the beer for the evening is a pilsner and not a malt. It's to painful. :rofl:


----------



## Norcuron

I watched Looper last night with my Wife. It was an ok movie that had a couple surprises. I had recorded it on DVR and am glad I watched it for free. I probably won't buy it but it was fun once.


----------



## ericzim

Sharknado: Syfy announced that it will air an encore broadcast Thursday, July 18 at 7/6c


----------



## moosejr

I'm watching Ted tonight.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched "Admission". It was a good rental movie.


----------



## B- one

ellisr63 said:


> I watched "Admission". It was a good rental movie.


Was it worth the price? Sorry I couldn't pass it up. We are watching Startrek.


----------



## NBPk402

B- one said:


> Was it worth the price? Sorry I couldn't pass it up. We are watching Startrek.


I am more into the action movies... This is more of a chick flick.


----------



## asere

Has anyone seen American Mary?


----------



## chrapladm

If it is a Horror genre I have seen it or it is on my list of movies to watch. So yes I have seen American Mary.


----------



## bkeeler10

Revisited The Island last night. Not quite as good as I remembered it being, but still enjoyable. I ran Audyssey immediately before it and I am not so sure I got a good calibration. Regardless the audio is quite aggressive.


----------



## asere

chrapladm said:


> If it is a Horror genre I have seen it or it is on my list of movies to watch. So yes I have seen American Mary.


Any good?


----------



## chrapladm

Depends how well you like Horror movies. I like anything Horror. SO I will try every movie that comes out.

I liked American Mary. Twisted, weird and far fetched but different. I keep watching a lot of movies, horror, that have scenes I have seen already in other movies. So this was a bit different. A bit of a slow movie but I was willing to stick it out.

This being said I have also just watched :
The Thompsons
The Last Exorcism part 2
Evil Dead 2013
Apartment 1303

All of which I think Evil Dead was the best and then American Mary. 1303 acting was bad and could have been a good movie. Although this story has been done already so maybe it was the best it was going to be.

SO if you into Horror and like gore then yes American Mary is a good selection. If you need a much more in depth plot line with more suspense then maybe not AM. Hard to recommend a movie for some people without knowing a bit about what they like.


LOL....just saw your avatar.. Jason Voorhees. SO ya I would recommend the movie to you.


----------



## asere

chrapladm said:


> Depends how well you like Horror movies. I like anything Horror. SO I will try every movie that comes out.
> 
> I liked American Mary. Twisted, weird and far fetched but different. I keep watching a lot of movies, horror, that have scenes I have seen already in other movies. So this was a bit different. A bit of a slow movie but I was willing to stick it out.
> 
> This being said I have also just watched :
> The Thompsons
> The Last Exorcism part 2
> Evil Dead 2013
> Apartment 1303
> 
> All of which I think Evil Dead was the best and then American Mary. 1303 acting was bad and could have been a good movie. Although this story has been done already so maybe it was the best it was going to be.
> 
> SO if you into Horror and like gore then yes American Mary is a good selection. If you need a much more in depth plot line with more suspense then maybe not AM. Hard to recommend a movie for some people without knowing a bit about what they like.
> 
> LOL....just saw your avatar.. Jason Voorhees. SO ya I would recommend the movie to you.


I saw American Mary at Walmart for 9.99. I think I'll be getting it thanks.


----------



## ericzim

Tonight was a marathon of new and old movies. Started off with Evil Dead 2013. Next was Sean Connery in Outland. Than The Crown and The Dragon. Finally Tobe Hooper's Lifeforce.


----------



## Mike0206

My wife and I went to watch Pacific Rim last night and I must say I can't wait to get the blu-ray of that movie! The soundtrack is out of this world and the visual effects are magnificent! But not really fair to compare movie theater with home theater so........watched Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol. Great sound track on blu-ray and the scene of the sand storm is awesome! Makes the sand storm sound like its seriously all around you.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched "The Call" and "Dead Man Down". Thought both movies were good.


----------



## JBrax

We also watched Dead Man Down. Thought it was good.


----------



## JQueen

The wife and I watched this means war and along came Polly older but still entertaining


----------



## typ44q

I went to see Pacific Rim in IMAX which I am very glad I made the 26 mile trek to the nearest IMAX theater as this move really demands to be seen on the biggest screen possible, think Transformers on steroids. It really is a great summer popcorn flick. This will be a day one purchase on blu-ray when it goes on sale.


----------



## koyaan

My wife and I watched "Live Free or Die Hard". We'd enjoyed the other Die Hard movie and figured this one would also be very enjoyable. We found it okay, but not up to expectations.I can't put my finger on the problem, but it was lacking in dramatic tension.


----------



## Mike Edwards

koyaan said:


> My wife and I watched "Live Free or Die Hard". We'd enjoyed the other Die Hard movie and figured this one would also be very enjoyable. We found it okay, but not up to expectations.I can't put my finger on the problem, but it was lacking in dramatic tension.


not having a really specific villain hurt it drastically too IMO


----------



## tcarcio

I watched an older movie last night called Riegn over me with Adam Sandler. I was pleasantly surprised with his performance because I don't consider him a dramatic actor by any means.


----------



## tripplej

We went and saw "Despicable Me 2" and "Monsters University" over the weekend. Both are excellent movies. I did prefer Monsters University over the other one but they were both very good. Highly recommend both to families.


----------



## Infrasonic

Saw Pacific Rim last night in Dolby Atmos - really fun movie! Some of the 'emotional' scenes seemed a bit forced but the fight scenes are epic and well worth the price of entry. I can't wait to watch it at home!


----------



## ericzim

Watched Blitz and Soloman Kane last night. Always like a good Jason Statham movie. Soloman Kane is excellent for the bombastic audio track. Lots of explosions and sword fights. The first five minutes grabs you and won't let go until the end credits roll. I can hardly wait to get the Blu-ray just released yesterday.


----------



## Mike Edwards

ericzim said:


> Watched Blitz and Soloman Kane last night. Always like a good Jason Statham movie. Soloman Kane is excellent for the bombastic audio track. Lots of explosions and sword fights. The first five minutes grabs you and won't let go until the end credits roll. I can hardly wait to get the Blu-ray just released yesterday.


I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE Solomon Kane. I saw a copy two years ago when it came out in Europe and have been waiting patiently for a Region A. Release. and now it's finally here


----------



## ALMFamily

Watched the Bourne trilogy and then Legacy (for the first time) over the last couple days. I love the original Bourne movies, but I thought Legacy was just not quite as good - and I REALLY did not care for the ending.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "Killling Them Softly" from Netflix on blu-ray. Very stylish hit-man mobster movie with one of the more disturbing fight/ beatings I have seen on film. 
I enjoyed the movie but wanted it to be better, I feel like they had this amazingly talented cast and it was somewhat wasted. Probably not for everyone but worth checking out.


----------



## ericzim

ALMFamily said:


> Watched the Bourne trilogy and then Legacy (for the first time) over the last couple days. I love the original Bourne movies, but I thought Legacy was just not quite as good - and I REALLY did not care for the ending.


Sorry to hear you didn't care for Legacy, I was hoping for a trilogy based on the Legacy experiment to tighten up a few loose ends. What part of the ending didn't you like?


----------



## ericzim

Mike Edwards said:


> I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE Solomon Kane. I saw a copy two years ago when it came out in Europe and have been waiting patiently for a Region A. Release. and now it's finally here


Soloman Kane, one of many favorites in the genre. Constantine is another one that I liked.


----------



## pharoah

i watched Splice last night ive seen it before.just a random pick from the bluray collection.


----------



## ericzim

pharoah said:


> i watched Splice last night ive seen it before.just a random pick from the bluray collection.


I like those mutant movies, have you seen Splinter?


----------



## JBrax

Just watched Evil Dead and loved it! One of the more gruesome movies that I've ever seen. My wife and I were both doing the look through the fingers routine throughout. Think Saw and Hostel for the mental picture of gore in this one.


----------



## JQueen

Watched Warrior last night seen it before but I've been on a Tom Hardy kick lately, Inception and Dark Knight Rises on deck


----------



## B- one

Finally got Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters. I really enjoyed it overall,but the swearing did seem a little odd/over the top.


----------



## ALMFamily

ericzim said:


> Sorry to hear you didn't care for Legacy, I was hoping for a trilogy based on the Legacy experiment to tighten up a few loose ends. What part of the ending didn't you like?


I would like to see it continue as well - I think what threw me off was that there seemed to be little chemistry between Renner and Weisz. Plus, I am really invested in Joan Allen's character and hated seeing her made the scapegoat. Really hoping she is vindicated in the end...


----------



## WooferHound

Just finished watching Jack The Giant Slayer
A very visual movie that's not really for smaller kids
Great graphic effects and fun to watch
The story seamed a bit weak relying heavily on the special effects
I'd give it 3.5 out of 5 stars, worth the rental from redbox
***^

But there was no goose laying golden eggs ?
Kinda strange that when they climbed the beanstalk they were on top of a mountain, but when they were down on the bottom there were not any mountains around? Reminded me a little of those floating mountains in Avatar.


----------



## pharoah

currently watching clash of the titans the newer one.going to watch wrath of the titans next.


----------



## moosejr

Sharknado


----------



## asere

moosejr said:


> Sharknado


On Syfy channel?


----------



## moosejr

asere said:


> On Syfy channel?


Yep


----------



## Mike Edwards

moosejr said:


> Yep


I missed it AGAIN!!!!??? *sigh, I'm gonna have to wait till this hits blu me thinks


----------



## Mike0206

Got the blu-ray of top gun the other day and decided to pop it in. Funny how when Dolby pro logic came out that movie was the best soundtrack available it seemed. Pretty good in Dolby true hd now that its been remastered but I was expecting more. " woohoo! Jesters dead!"


----------



## ericzim

Watched American Mary with my wife. Good story *not* bloody or gory enough for my taste.


----------



## pharoah

Mike Edwards said:


> I missed it AGAIN!!!!??? *sigh, I'm gonna have to wait till this hits blu me thinks


i missed that to.i ended up watching district 9 on bluray.


----------



## chrapladm

ericzim said:


> Watched American Mary with my wife. Good story *not* bloody or gory enough for my taste.


Only a handful of movies any more coming out that are very gory. High Tension is still one of my all time FAVS!!! Fav because of gore but also because I love the story.

You guys and your Sharknado. I guess I will have to watch it now. I guess if I can sit through Attack of the Killer Tomatoes and Critters I can handle this movie.


----------



## ericzim

Finally, Soloman Kane on Blu-ray. At first glance it looks like a top notch transfer with a slight bluish tinge to it. I will be watching this tonight on the old Vizio.


----------



## ericzim

chrapladm said:


> Only a handful of movies any more coming out that are very gory. High Tension is still one of my all time FAVS!!! Fav because of gore but also because I love the story.


Yes a very good story, interesting developing plot as well. I know people who are into modification but nothing as extreme as what is portrayed in this movie.


----------



## PassingInterest

Just watched High Tension online for free at Amazon on my PC--extra generous helping of gore. But if you like that one, you might like VHS (actual movie title). We started that one last night on DirecTV DVR and ran out of time before bed about half-way through. We'll finish it tonight.


----------



## asere

PassingInterest said:


> Just watched High Tension online for free at Amazon on my PC--extra generous helping of gore. But if you like that one, you might like VHS (actual movie title). We started that one last night on DirecTV DVR and ran out of time before bed about half-way through. We'll finish it tonight.


They are working on VHS 2.


----------



## moosejr

chrapladm said:


> Only a handful of movies any more coming out that are very gory. High Tension is still one of my all time FAVS!!! Fav because of gore but also because I love the story.
> 
> You guys and your Sharknado. I guess I will have to watch it now. I guess if I can sit through Attack of the Killer Tomatoes and Critters I can handle this movie.


I never watched it when it was first on. Lol I just kept hearing about it so I decided to give it a go lol.


----------



## JBrax

Watched 42 last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. Excellent story, acting, and audio/video was superb.


----------



## Norcuron

My Son is going to be a Freshman in High School and they are already practicing football 4 nights a week. I thought it would be good for him to see a little bit of the serious side of football so we watched Friday Night Lights. It's a pretty intense depiction.


----------



## ALMFamily

BB is doing their offer again for DVD trade in, so I got Grown-Ups and watched it with the family - the boys think it is a hoot...


----------



## chrapladm

VHS, Beneath and Absence are all on for tonight. Thanks.


----------



## Odougbo

SHARKNADO - don't miss this thriller :clap:

Sound quality is low, but fun to watch.


----------



## tripplej

We went to the local theater and watched the movie "Turbo" which was made by the folks from Dreamworks. It is about a snail who wants to go fast and everybody tells him to accept snail life instead. It is a good movie. We all greatly enjoyed it. Good story and good moral to never give up on your dreams.


----------



## hyghwayman

Jack the Giant Slayer  fun movie


----------



## pharoah

im watching the newly released version of the evil dead.


----------



## asere

pharoah said:


> im watching the newly released version of the evil dead.


Tell us what you think. I might watch it tonight.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Tell us what you think. I might watch it tonight.


I thought it was great.


----------



## pharoah

so far its cool.


----------



## pharoah

if you like gory demonic horror movies the new evil dead is defo for you.if your the kind to have nightmares stay away.i think it was an awesome movie myself.


----------



## hyghwayman

Wife picked out the movie Identity Thief, a comedy :hissyfit: , I like Action movies :flex: but I must say I really enjoyed this movie. I was :rofl: from the very beginning and all the way through to the end. I'll give this one a :T


----------



## pharoah

for anyone who missed sharknado.it will be on next sat at 9 pm est.


----------



## ericzim

Watched Catherine Zeta-Jones in Death Defying Acts and then we turned on the old interocitor and watched This Island Earth.


----------



## Mike Edwards

ericzim said:


> Watched Catherine Zeta-Jones in Death Defying Acts and then we turned on the old interocitor and watched This Island Earth.


lol. MST3K or the ACTUAL movie of "This Island Earth"?


as for movie. I watched G.I. Joe: Retaliation..........review to follow tomorrow


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Cloud Atlas.
Found the movie very hard to follow. Didn't really care for it as it jumps all over the place, time shifting. 
Don't know what the directors message was....seems to me something about re-incarnation. :dontknow:

Rented it. If I bought it I would have broken it in two. No need in anyone else wasting their time.:boxer:


----------



## phillihp23

Watched The Last Stand.
Was an enjoyable flick, action etc. Not the best acting but a good enjoyable viewing.


----------



## JQueen

Watched Vegas Vacation last night!!!!


----------



## cr136124

We watched "Gangster Squad" last night with my wife, not as good as I expected. :huh:


----------



## WooferHound

phillihp23 said:


> Watched Cloud Atlas.
> Found the movie very hard to follow. Didn't really care for it as it jumps all over the place, time shifting.
> Don't know what the directors message was....seems to me something about re-incarnation. :dontknow:


I rented Cloud Atlas a couple of weeks ago. I really like movies that are harder to understand where the plot is not spelled out clearly in your face. But this movie was not understandable at all. Plus the character that Tom Hanks played was so poorly done. I thought that I may get more out of it all by watching it again but couldn't bring myself to see it a second time. It did have some nice photography and visuals though.


----------



## ericzim

Mike Edwards said:


> lol. MST3K or the ACTUAL movie of "This Island Earth"?
> 
> 
> as for movie. I watched G.I. Joe: Retaliation..........review to follow tomorrow


The original Actual movie on Laser Disk played on the interocitor. Tonight will be the MST3K version.
Looking forward to your review for comparison.:bigsmile:


----------



## moosejr

I watched The Fast and Furious and Fast and Furious 2 last night.


----------



## FlashJim

We watched Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark from the Blu Ray box set. 

1. Awesome movie. I still get goose bumps when I hear the theme.
2. For some reason, the video looked SD to me. Not the greatest in the world. I need to research that.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw man with the iron fists, skip this one people!


----------



## cr136124

bxbigpipi said:


> Saw man with the iron fists, skip this one people!


LOL...........but you have to admit the bass is insane in this movie. I rented it just because of that......:coocoo:


----------



## mechman

War of the Worlds. :T


----------



## tripplej

mechman said:


> War of the Worlds. :T


Just curious. Which "War of the worlds" are you watching? The original 1953 version which is available on DVD or the 2005 version which stars Tom Cruise? If you are watching the 2005 version, how does it compare to the 1953 version or are they completely different? I never saw the 2005 version so was curious to see how it matches with the 1953 version. thanks.


----------



## mechman

2005. I haven't seen the 1953 version in years. You cannot beat the LFE on the 2005 version.


----------



## asere

mechman said:


> 2005. I haven't seen the 1953 version in years. You cannot beat the LFE on the 2005 version.


Also the storyline is different.


----------



## asere

Just saw Jack and the Giant. Wife and I thought it was good.

What should we see later Evil Dead remake or Mama?


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> Just saw Jack and the Giant. Wife and I thought it was good.
> 
> What should we see later Evil Dead remake or Mama?


mama is creepier in terms of the atmosphere, but Evil dead is pure bloody fun. both are good but the ending of mama was a bit weak.


----------



## tripplej

asere said:


> Also the storyline is different.


Thanks for the details. I was curious. I thought the 2005 version and the 1953 version were the same and the 2005 version was just a reboot of it with latest technology and updated characters. I will have to check out the 2005 version later.


----------



## B- one

Watched Art Of Flight,on Netflix. Amazing picture must be crazy on blu.


----------



## JQueen

B- one said:


> Watched Art Of Flight,on Netflix. Amazing picture must be crazy on blu.


I watch that movie at least once a month!


----------



## chrapladm

VHS 2

Liked the concept of the movie the first time around. Second time was almost as good as the first. Not grade A movies but for the Horror fan good enough to put on the rental list.


----------



## B- one

JQueen said:


> I watch that movie at least once a month!


I might have to buy it sometime.


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> Watched Art Of Flight,on Netflix. Amazing picture must be crazy on blu.


It's an absolute must own!


----------



## JBrax

Based on word of mouth recommendations broke down and watched The Conjuring at the theater. Not many movies actually scare me but this one creeped me out. This will be a day one buy when it comes out on Blu-ray.


----------



## asere

Watched Evil Dead the remake and it was wickedly bloody. Nicely made indeed.


----------



## pharoah

asere said:


> Watched Evil Dead the remake and it was wickedly bloody. Nicely made indeed.


i really liked that as well.it was a good horror movie.


----------



## ALMFamily

I watched a couple movies that I have already seen, but I was feeling like a bit of rumble - watched 9 followed up by The Avengers.


----------



## mechman

Art of Flight is very good! :T


----------



## ALMFamily

mechman said:


> Art of Flight is very good! :T


I keep forgetting that one - really need to pick it up...


----------



## pharoah

im watching inception now.the bass in this movie rocks.


----------



## ericzim

Watched Timecop last night with the Mrs. She actually stayed awake for the duration of the movie. Must have been the Muscles from Brussels.


----------



## mvision7m

Lawrence of Arabia (blu-ray). Fantastic (if long) film, utterly beautiful video quality regardless of its age although I'd still rate 3.8-4 out of five stars due to a few minor flaws but otherwise, it looks very fine indeed. The sound was good but nothing overly spectacular. Enjoyed it from beginning to end and look forward to watching it again down the road.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "When we were Kings" on DVD from Netflix. This is a boxing documentary about the "Rumble in the jungle" fight between George Foreman and Muhammad Ali. It is a fascinating look at a fight between two legends of boxing and the events and logistics of holding the fight in Zaire. 
It can be a little slow at times but if you have any interest in boxing at all this is a must see film.


----------



## asere

Saw The Call. It was actually better than what I expected.


----------



## ericzim

Just watched Jason Statham in Safe and for humor: History of the World Part I.


----------



## moosejr

JBrax said:


> Based on word of mouth recommendations broke down and watched The Conjuring at the theater. Not many movies actually scare me but this one creeped me out. This will be a day one buy when it comes out on Blu-ray.


I hope to see it this weekend sounds like it will be well worth it.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> I keep forgetting that one - really need to pick it up...


Yes you do Joe. It is truly a Reference title that will really show off your entire system. Stunning video as well as outstanding audio.


----------



## JBrax

moosejr said:


> I hope to see it this weekend sounds like it will be well worth it.


Definitely worth it although my wife is still a bit rattled by it.


----------



## B- one

Just canned the uverse so we started a Harry Potter Fest 1&2 for tonight.


----------



## pharoah

i watched battle earth last night.it was ok the sound and video nothing special for sure.


----------



## asere

Just saw Mama. Overall it was suspenseful but like most of todays horror movies they mess up the ending. A one time see for me.


----------



## Mike0206

Watched Hugo last night. That movie is an amazing HD experience! The picture quality is pristine, with warm hues throughout. The lighting is so perfect the individual hairs on Hugo's head stand out in great detail. The audio quality is also probably one of the best to date IMHO. When the clocks go off in the opening scenes it is spectacular. If you are a videophile and an audiophile I would highly suggest this as a must have for reference material. I liked the movie in theaters but like it even more so now that I've seen and heard it on my own system


----------



## snowmanick

The Intouchables and The Way. Neither are demo worthy (from a shock and awe perspective), but both have solid writing and directing. 

The Intouchables will probably go down as my favorite film of the year. Great acting, writing, directing, and pacing. The whole film flowed and had my wife and I in stitches and/or tears throughout. While it is French (so subtitled for those of us who don't speak the language), that didn't detract from my enjoyment one iota. 

The Way is a little slower paced and not quite as good, but still an enjoyable tale with solid acting (save the Irishman). I was also struck by just how much Emilio Estevez looks like his father.


----------



## pharoah

i picked up a bluray earlier.im currently watching the tournament.


----------



## mozilla314

Just watched The Dark Knight Rises again for the 6th or 7th
time. For me, this film is one of the most complete entertainment
experiences. It has a bit of everything. Action, drama, sci-fi, some
funny moments. I love that Chris Nolan. I wish he would make a
movie every year.
The only thing that bugs me about this movie every time I see
it is the story is quite similar to the Bond film "The World is Not Enough".
Beautiful woman has evil intentions, disfigured terrorist who loves her,
etc.............


----------



## sub_crazy

Watched "The Sum of All Fears" on BD a few nights ago. I enjoyed watching it again and thought it was one of the better Jack Ryan movies, probably because it had Morgan Freeman in it.


----------



## bkeeler10

Haven't watched a movie for a couple of weeks. We are reorganizing the basement, meaning the theater room has been strewn with various desks, computers, boxes, etc. for a while. But, if we can get it sufficiently cleaned up this evening before it gets too late, I think we're going to spin "In Time." We somehow missed it when it came out a couple years ago.


----------



## Odougbo

We saw this last night, wife and both enjoyed it.

Sound track was very good, as most Disney moves.

http://disney.go.com/thewizard/


----------



## ericzim

I was lucky enough last night to preview Oblivion. For those Sci-Fi fans who are waiting for the Blu-ray to be released, you're in for a real treat with awesome 7.1 surround sound, fantastic CGI and a very well written post apocalyptic story. Official release date for Oblivion is August 6th.


----------



## bkeeler10

Yes, very much looking forward to that one.

We did end up watching In Time last night. It's an interesting idea, but not very well executed and the acting was also not great. A bit of a let down sadly.


----------



## asere

Has anyone seen The Last Stand with Arnold and how was it?


----------



## Dale Rasco

Last night was the first time I've been able to watch a movie in about a month. We watched Oblivion on VUDU. It was much better than I thought it would be, but I absolutely HATE the compressed audio. It should be an outstanding Bluray though.


----------



## mechman

Hotel Transylvania. Very good! :T


----------



## tonyvdb

Jack the Giant slayer, decent movie with lots of surround channel use.


----------



## asere

tonyvdb said:


> Jack the Giant slayer, decent movie with lots of surround channel use.


Yes it was decent and I agree with surround and lfe.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I have been wondering about that one. It looks like it would have great sound but the movie looks 'meh'..


----------



## B- one

tonyvdb said:


> Jack the Giant slayer, decent movie with lots of surround channel use.


Decent but not sure I will watch it again anytime soon at least. This movie wasn't staying on our tv,without having swipe across the touchpad, it kept reading no signal. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> Has anyone seen The Last Stand with Arnold and how was it?


It was pretty good don't remember how the sound was but its worth watching IMHO.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> It was pretty good don't remember how the sound was but its worth watching IMHO.


Thank you


----------



## pharoah

for anyone needing a reminder sharknado is on tonight at 9pm est.


----------



## asere

pharoah said:


> for anyone needing a reminder sharknado is on tonight at 9pm est.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## B- one

pharoah said:


> for anyone needing a reminder sharknado is on tonight at 9pm est.


I need cable. Will have to hope it lands on Netflix. We missed it I think 3 times and last week we decided to save $80 a month. As a result no SHARKNADO for me.


----------



## bkeeler10

Dale Rasco said:


> Last night was the first time I've been able to watch a movie in about a month. We watched Oblivion on VUDU. It was much better than I thought it would be, but I absolutely HATE the compressed audio. It should be an outstanding Bluray though.


Isn't Vudu supposed to have the least compressed audio of all the streaming options? Dolby Digital Plus or whatever they call the step above Dolby Digital? If so, it's disappointing that you found it to be that inferior to true lossless. Bummer.


----------



## pharoah

im setting here watching sharknado.figuired id post during a commercial.so far its a fun movie.


----------



## tripplej

We went and watched "Despicable Me" on DVD. The original one. We saw the 2nd one a while back in the theater and the kids wanted to "remember" the first one so we watched the original.. Still a great movie!


----------



## ericzim

Dale Rasco said:


> Last night was the first time I've been able to watch a movie in about a month. We watched Oblivion on VUDU. It was much better than I thought it would be, but I absolutely HATE the compressed audio. It should be an outstanding Bluray though.


It is an outstanding 7.1 DTS HDMA audio track. The low end will surely give your subwoofer a good workout.


----------



## bxbigpipi

mechman said:


> Hotel Transylvania. Very good! :T


+1


----------



## asere

Saw Sharknado last night. I must say the movie was good and the effects at times were not too bad. If you watch it for what it is it's enjoyable. The main woman in the bikini reminded me of Hooters and had to go out and get wings Lol!


----------



## pharoah

watching Hunger Games on bluray at the moment.


----------



## asere

pharoah said:


> watching Hunger Games on bluray at the moment.


Excellent film!


----------



## pharoah

asere said:


> Excellent film!


yeah thats what i heard.i seen it while i was out earlier and decided to get it.


----------



## asere

Saw the Last Stand last night. Pretty good!


----------



## typ44q

Watched "War Games" on blu-ray last night. I picked this up a while ago and just got around to watching it. 
I remember seeing this when I was very young and loved it and was really surprised at how well it has withstood the test of time. I also watched all of the extras on the disk which gave some great insight into the origins and making of the movie.


----------



## asere

typ44q said:


> Watched "War Games" on blu-ray last night. I picked this up a while ago and just got around to watching it.
> I remember seeing this when I was very young and loved it and was really surprised at how well it has withstood the test of time. I also watched all of the extras on the disk which gave some great insight into the origins and making of the movie.


That is one great film. I remember watching it over and over as a child. How was the picture quality on bluray?


----------



## moosejr

typ44q said:


> Watched "War Games" on blu-ray last night. I picked this up a while ago and just got around to watching it.
> I remember seeing this when I was very young and loved it and was really surprised at how well it has withstood the test of time. I also watched all of the extras on the disk which gave some great insight into the origins and making of the movie.


I love this movie.


----------



## pharoah

now that ive seen it i can say hunger games is awesome.


----------



## Infrasonic

I saw the new Wolverine movie last night in Atmos; it was pretty good! There were several slow moments throughout the film which made it drag a bit but I'd recommend it. It sounded pretty good too so I have high hopes for the BR release.


----------



## jamesfrazier

Watched Real steel, just for fun with a few friends thinking it would be a bad movie but bad enough to be good, get me? No....oh no. It was horrible. Easily the worst movie I've seen in months. Corny, slow, kid actor was horrible. Paint drying may not of been as entertaining but definitely wouldn't of been as disappointing.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched War of the Worlds. I don't recall the picture being so grainy????
It was the 2013 Steel Book version. Thought the audio was great, picture quality was disturbingly lousy!


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> Watched War of the Worlds. I don't recall the picture being so grainy????
> It was the 2013 Steel Book version. Thought the audio was great, picture quality was disturbingly lousy!


I've always thought the picture in this one was lacking. The audio more than makes up for it though.


----------



## ericzim

Last night we watched Mud and Hard Target. This evening we watched The International.


----------



## Mike Edwards

ericzim said:


> Last night we watched Mud and Hard Target. This evening we watched The International.


ooooooo, Hard Target. I'm waiting on my U.K. import of the directors cut on blu to come in.

just came back from watching "Wolverine"


----------



## ericzim

Mike Edwards said:


> ooooooo, Hard Target. I'm waiting on my U.K. import of the directors cut on blu to come in.
> 
> just came back from watching "Wolverine"


Hey Mike, let me know the quality of the UK version. I bought the Blu-ray from Walmart 5 buck bin along with Out for Justice. Quality was excellent. Some of these have Dolby True HD my copy has DTS HDMA.


----------



## Mike Edwards

ericzim said:


> Hey Mike, let me know the quality of the UK version. I bought the Blu-ray from Walmart 5 buck bin along with Out for Justice. Quality was excellent. Some of these have Dolby True HD my copy has DTS HDMA.


the blu-ray of Hard Target???? Hard Target isn't OUT in the u.s. yet. that's the whole contention that's being fumed about. the U.K. and Australia got it but no domestic release.


----------



## ericzim

Mike Edwards said:


> the blu-ray of Hard Target???? Hard Target isn't OUT in the u.s. yet. that's the whole contention that's being fumed about. the U.K. and Australia got it but no domestic release.


Yeah I know. I was referring to the other movie, Out for Justice at Walmart, Hard Target arrived Friday it's the 100 minute cut. That's why I was asking when you get yours if it is in Dolby or DTS. There is supposed to be 120 minute cut with some ridiculous amount of violence John Woo style.


----------



## Mike Edwards

ericzim said:


> Yeah I know. I was referring to the other movie, Out for Justice at Walmart, Hard Target arrived Friday it's the 100 minute cut. That's why I was asking when you get yours if it is in Dolby or DTS. There is supposed to be 120 minute cut with some ridiculous amount of violence John Woo style.


ah that makes more sense. I was scratching my head at first. yeah the 100 minute cut. the U.K. edition has already been reviewed on a couple other forums and it's confirmed DTS-HD MA 5.1


the 120 minute cut you mention is a workprint version that is ONLY available as a beat up workprint. unfortunately that NC-17 workprint will not see the light of day due to it's very very poor condition.


----------



## ericzim

Mike Edwards said:


> ah that makes more sense. I was scratching my head at first. yeah the 100 minute cut. the U.K. edition has already been reviewed on a couple other forums and it's confirmed DTS-HD MA 5.1
> 
> 
> the 120 minute cut you mention is a workprint version that is ONLY available as a beat up workprint. unfortunately that NC-17 workprint will not see the light of day due to it's very very poor condition.


Some folks around the web are also talking about Sudden Death, I think I might have my nephew pick that one up for me as well, he is stationed in one of the forward Army bases there. That is in Australia. Keeping an open eye on the Chinese no doubt.


----------



## Mike Edwards

ericzim said:


> Some folks around the web are also talking about Sudden Death, I think I might have my nephew pick that one up for me as well, he is stationed in one of the forward Army bases there.


that's on the way too. I picked up both Hard Target and Sudden Death from Zavvi.com for $18 shipped


----------



## ericzim

Mike Edwards said:


> that's on the way too. I picked up both Hard Target and Sudden Death from Zavvi.com for $18 shipped


Sudden Death must be the one in Dolby. Guess I will wait and find out:T


----------



## Mike Edwards

ericzim said:


> Sudden Death must be the one in Dolby. Guess I will wait and find out:T


from what I heard BOTH were in DTS-HD MA. but I could be wrong. at least according to the listed specs


----------



## ALMFamily

Great idea by Luther to start this thread - it really is very popular.

My oldest and I went to see Pacific Rim last night. It will not win any awards for acting, but it was an audio and visual treat - it will really give subs a workout methinks!


----------



## JBrax

Just finished GI Joe Retaliation. It was was ok and actually better than I expected. Audio was excellent and some cool vehicles, guns, and gadgets.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Just finished GI Joe Retaliation. It was was ok and actually better than I expected. Audio was excellent and some cool vehicles, guns, and gadgets.


Good to hear we're watching it tonight.


----------



## Greenster

Just saw Pacific Rim. It is getting good reviews, but not from me. Save your money and go see something/ anything else.


----------



## mvision7m

JAWS on blu-ray. Good, old fashioned fun. Great PQ, good audio.


----------



## chrapladm

"_Hell Baby_," will be on for tonight. Not expecting much. Same writers as Reno 911. Reno was funny here and there so hope for at least a few laughs tonight.


----------



## HTGuy99

Dale Rasco said:


> I started Battlestar Galactica Season 1 (2004 series) last night. For whatever reason I never watched the new series so I thought it would be fun to start it.


Be careful with that show. I was making fun of my friend for watching it not too long ago. He convinced me to give it a chance. I had to request off work to get through a couple of the seasons.


----------



## sub_crazy

+1 ^^^^

My brother and best friend kept telling me how good it was but I waited until season 3 to give it a watch, wound up going back to watch seasons 1 and 2 since it was so good. 

Not a big SciFi fan but Battle Star Galactica is not just scifi but one of the best acted drama's ever. Definitely in my top 5 favorite TV shows ever.


----------



## tripplej

I agree with you guys on Battle Star Galactica. I was a fan when I was a kid watching the original series. Once the updated version started I had to watch it. The newer updated version is much better then the original one and the series is very addictive. A must have for fans that is for sure! 

Once you start season 1, you will want to continue to watch it every free second you have.


----------



## PassingInterest

John Dies at the End.
Freaky, but entertaining.

Okay, it looks like I have to start watching Battlestar. I've got some catching up to do.


----------



## sub_crazy

PassingInterest said:


> John Dies at the End.
> Freaky, but entertaining.
> 
> Okay, it looks like I have to start watching Battlestar. I've got some catching up to do.


I found another review for John dies at the End:

_More funny than scary, it's pretty entertaining in a totally random kind of way, much like watching a horror movie while you're high._

Sounds like a good watch, thanks for recommending it :T

Make sure to start off with the first season of BSG and let us know what you think.


----------



## ericzim

After watching Evil Dead last night it was time to watch Jonah Hex yet again.


----------



## pharoah

i watched The Hole earlier.it was a good psycho kind of movie.


----------



## typ44q

After every person on the planet telling me that I need to watch "Game of Thrones" I finally started watching it, two episodes in and so far I am really enjoying it.


----------



## jamesfrazier

typ44q said:


> After every person on the planet telling me that I need to watch "Game of Thrones" I finally started watching it, two episodes in and so far I am really enjoying it.


Your going to love it, great show overall. Sex, blood, violence, what else do you need?? It also stays true to the books which is also a great accomplishment.


----------



## B- one

We picked up the Back to the future trilogy. It was on sale at BB for 29.99 and we traded in a old disk to save $5. I really like that deal.


----------



## bkeeler10

B- one said:


> We picked up the Back to the future trilogy. It was on sale at BB for 29.99 and we traded in a old disk to save $5. I really like that deal.


Ahh, that brings back memories of watching those over and over as a teenager. And the Doc sure had a crazy sound system eh? Those movies never got old, especially the first and third. Haven't seen them in ages. Enjoy!


----------



## moosejr

bkeeler10 said:


> Ahh, that brings back memories of watching those over and over as a teenager. And the Doc sure had a crazy sound system eh? Those movies never got old, especially the first and third. Haven't seen them in ages. Enjoy!


I always wanted a guitar amp like that. Love those movies!


----------



## tonyvdb

B- one said:


> We picked up the Back to the future trilogy. It was on sale at BB for 29.99 and we traded in a old disk to save $5. I really like that deal.


Still to this day one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## mvision7m

Over the course of a week and a half I watched The Lord of the rings trilogy on blu-ray for the first time. Finished 'Return of the King' last night. Although most people I know really like these movies I soon found my self just wanting them to be over. I didn't hate ether of them but they're too long and too many scenes (especially in the last two films) are too much alike. The ending of 'Return of the King' was so needlessly drawn out I thought. The PQ and sound of all three were good to very good but not great. Probably won't be watching these again for quite a while.


----------



## hyghwayman

Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day Blu-ray w/ HD DTS audio - :hsd: LOUD 






Never got the chance to see LZ in my youth, last week my wife surprised me with tickets to Heart & Jason Bonham's Led Zeppelin Experience at the Riverbend Music Center in Cincinnati Ohio - Awesome show :T


----------



## tripplej

yesterday was a good day for a "Toy Story" marathon at our house.. We had over a bunch of kids visiting so it was a lot of fun. The movies are still great. Got to hand it to Pixar. They do a great job.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched Avatar again... This time on my new projector. It was like I was watching it for the first time again. The colors were so vibrant and the picture was crystal clear.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Batman Begins last night and still enjoyable to this day.


----------



## moosejr

Just watched season 5 of Breaking Bad on netflix.


----------



## hyghwayman

Small Soldiers w/ grandson


----------



## dougc

I watched Drive again last night. This is a dark film with some savage violence, but the kitch vibe, sincere characters, and awesome soundtrack hooked me to it within the first few minutes. I appreciate a film that uses cinematography to tell the story as much as dialogue, and this is one of them. I streamed it on Netlix, so I'm not sure if is a handshake issue with my receiver or if was made with poor surround, but the sound was very light in the rear surrounds.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Bullet to the Head on PS3 rental. Pretty good movie. Like the story line. Lots of bullets to the head. :heehee:


----------



## pharoah

just started crossing over with Harrison Ford.


----------



## JBrax

dougc said:


> I watched Drive again last night. This is a dark film with some savage violence, but the kitch vibe, sincere characters, and awesome soundtrack hooked me to it within the first few minutes. I appreciate a film that uses cinematography to tell the story as much as dialogue, and this is one of them. I streamed it on Netlix, so I'm not sure if is a handshake issue with my receiver or if was made with poor surround, but the sound was very light in the rear surrounds.


I really enjoyed Drive and yes the Blu-ray version sounds fantastic!


----------



## JBrax

Having some family over tonight and they're wanting to watch Evil Dead. I enjoyed it the first time so a second spin is fine with me.


----------



## chrapladm

Gallowlands. 

Don't recommend the movie. Wesley Snipes narrates some of the movie and its just a boring cheap ploy to get him some money. Well my opinion at least.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Beautiful Creatures on Friday night. I had heard it was better than the Twilight series (not hard to do!) and since my wife liked Twilight I reluctantly suggested she might like it too.

Well it started out ok but when the supernatural stuff started showing up it really fell apart for me. And it was really strange. Glad it's over frankly.


----------



## tripplej

We watched "Gandhi" earlier today. This is a long movie but what a movie. For those who haven't seen this Oscar winning best picture from 1982, check it out. Just great acting and great story. I am in awe of Ben Kingsley. A great actor!


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched the old Disney classic "The Rescuers" with my daughters tonight. Talk about bringing back old memories of when I was their age. I have not seen it since it was released in 1977!


----------



## JQueen

We watched Brave last night.. Very good film my daughter loves it


----------



## tripplej

JQueen said:


> We watched Brave last night.. Very good film my daughter loves it


We also liked "Brave" but both my kids thought the movie was scary especially when the bear starting acting like a bear.. My wife liked the storyline since I it is a universal story for mother and daughters. I liked it as well. Good story and good animation.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Oliver and Company, posted the review in the official reviews forum


----------



## Mike0206

Watched The Dark Knight Rises last night with some friends who hadn't seen it before. It's a great movie but sometimes the volume of banes voice is a bit overpowering in scenes.


----------



## FlashJim

Super 8. Love that train wreck.


----------



## typ44q

Watched "Robot & Frank" on DVD from Netflix. It was a very enjoyable movie about a retiree that is given a robot (takes place in the near future) by his son to take care of him. Peter Sarsgaard is the voice of the robot which was a little weird after watching this season of The Killing.

One thing that annoyed me about the DVD was the advertisement for blu-ray on it and them preaching about how great blu-ray is and you should be watching this on blu-ray but the thing is that this movie, for whatever reason is NOT available on blu-ray!


----------



## B- one

hyghwayman said:


> Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day Blu-ray w/ HD DTS audio - :hsd: LOUD
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD-MdiUm1_Y
> 
> Never got the chance to see LZ in my youth, last week my wife surprised me with tickets to Heart & Jason Bonham's Led Zeppelin Experience at the Riverbend Music Center in Cincinnati Ohio - Awesome show :T


 My friend bought tickets to Page and Plant a few years ago,back before cell phones. Unfortunately I left town to buy fireworks and just got a bunch of messages on the answering machine. That was the only concert I was sad to miss.


----------



## tripplej

We were feeling nostalgic so we decided to watch an oldie but goodie. "Rear Window" which was made in 1954 available on dvd starring James Stewart. A great movie by the way!


----------



## cavchameleon

We watched G.I. Joe Retaliation tonight (and Rise of the Cobra yesterday as my 7yo son wanted to be reminded of the characters). We thought it was as good as the first one.


----------



## Mike0206

Oblivion tonight! Saw it in theaters but man is it impressive on blu-ray! The video quality is going to be a new reference piece for me. The audio is also reference quality for me. There seems to be a lot of lfe in this movie. Loved it!


----------



## NBPk402

Just watched Warm Bodies... My wife and I both enjoyed it. Firing up G.I. Joe Retaliation next.


----------



## cavchameleon

ellisr63 said:


> Just watched Warm Bodies... My wife and I both enjoyed it. Firing up G.I. Joe Retaliation next.


We saw Retaliation twice in a row - happens when you have kids...


----------



## cavchameleon

Mike0206 said:


> Oblivion tonight! Saw it in theaters but man is it impressive on blu-ray! The video quality is going to be a new reference piece for me. The audio is also reference quality for me. There seems to be a lot of lfe in this movie. Loved it!


We haven't seen this one yet - on order and should arrive soon. Can't wait!


----------



## JBrax

Just finished watching Mud. Excellent movie and I highly recommend giving this one a spin.


----------



## ericzim

chrapladm said:


> Gallowlands.
> 
> Don't recommend the movie. Wesley Snipes narrates some of the movie and its just a boring cheap ploy to get him some money. Well my opinion at least.


Speaking of Wesley Snipes, the wife and I watched Blade on Blu-ray yesterday. The audio/video Q on this is very good.


----------



## Infrasonic

Last night I saw _2 Guns_ and I was pleasantly surprised at how good it was :T


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> Just finished watching Mud. Excellent movie and I highly recommend giving this one a spin.


Good to know... I was thinking of renting it.


----------



## Mike Edwards

ellisr63 said:


> Good to know... I was thinking of renting it.


it's a good coming of age story. My review will be up shortly of it.


----------



## pharoah

i watched a bit older movie earlier queen of the damned.its a cool vamp movie.


----------



## pharoah

i just got oblivion in the collector tin box.setting here watching it now.


----------



## pharoah

that was an awesome movie real unexpected twist.my sub rattled my closet doors several times during this movie.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw Green Lantern again and I have to say I didnt hate it as much the second time around. Audio could have been better. Also saw Terminator Salvation again and still think its good.


----------



## B- one

Starting Oblivion. I really liked Terminator Salvation.


----------



## phillihp23

pharoah said:


> i just got oblivion in the collector tin box.setting here watching it now.


Should have my copy soon...ordered on Amazon.


----------



## NBPk402

Just finished watching MUD... Good movie but sad.


----------



## chrapladm

K-11 and Scary Movie 5. Not really going to recommend either of them. K-11 was not good at all and SM5 was a movie that did not need to be made. The earlier ones were more funny.


----------



## tripplej

chrapladm said:


> K-11 and Scary Movie 5. Not really going to recommend either of them. K-11 was not good at all and SM5 was a movie that did not need to be made. The earlier ones were more funny.


lol. The only good movies for the Scary Movie franchise was the first two. The first was original and took everybody by surprise. The second one I think was somewhat better if not on par with the first one. After that, it just got worse.. granted there were some funny moments but overall the story just got bad.. Obviously, the movie companies were milking it for it's worth..


----------



## asere

Saw A Haunted House and thought it was better than expected. Also saw the Awakening and it was ok.


----------



## ericzim

Last night the Mrs. and I watched Poltergeist, Poltergeist 2, The Swamp Thing and Return of Swamp Thing.


----------



## tripplej

ericzim said:


> Last night the Mrs. and I watched Poltergeist, Poltergeist 2, The Swamp Thing and Return of Swamp Thing.


Wow. All of those movies on one night? Was it a marathon session with no breaks or you guys spaced it out? Must have been a long night. lol. I can't do marathon sessions anymore.. I get tired after one movie!


----------



## pharoah

phillihp23 said:


> Should have my copy soon...ordered on Amazon.


it was a really good movie you will enjoy it.


----------



## typ44q

Went to see "The Conjuring" in the theater. Overall I enjoyed the movie but I think it was a little too over hyped for me as I felt a bit disappointed by the end. Overall I enjoyed "Sinister" more but it was still very good and worth seeing.


----------



## ericzim

tripplej said:


> Wow. All of those movies on one night? Was it a marathon session with no breaks or you guys spaced it out? Must have been a long night. lol. I can't do marathon sessions anymore.. I get tired after one movie!


We watched the Swamp Thing movies in the afternoon and the Poltergeist movies in the evening.
Tonight after the football game it's going to be an auditory treat with Super 8 in 7.1 Dolby True HD and Eagle Eye in 5.1 Dolby True HD.


----------



## PassingInterest

sub_crazy said:


> I found another review for John dies at the End:
> 
> _More funny than scary, it's pretty entertaining in a totally random kind of way, much like watching a horror movie while you're high._
> 
> Sounds like a good watch, thanks for recommending it :T
> 
> Make sure to start off with the first season of BSG and let us know what you think.


I agree with the reviewer--it certainly seems like a drug-induced movie. John Dies at the End was definitely entertaining.

My _much _better-half and I just started on Battlestar--not even done with episode 1 yet, but the phone rang, so I took a break to say so far, so good. Oh, I think she's wrapping things up on the phone. Back to the show.


----------



## asere

Wife and I saw The Town that Dreaded Sundown. Great classic film. The bluray transfer was really good being a 1976 film.


----------



## JQueen

Edit: wrong movie but the Town is great


----------



## mvision7m

Oblivion blu ray. Good but somewhat familiar story line but perfect to very nearly perfect P&A quality. Three or four moments of serious impending doom (to my house!) from the LFE channel.


----------



## asere

Watched American Mary. A mild hostile like film. Good film indeed!


----------



## dougc

mvision7m said:


> Oblivion blu ray. Good but somewhat familiar story line but perfect to very nearly perfect P&A quality. Three or four moments of serious impending doom (to my house!) from the LFE channel.


We watched that two nights ago, streamed from Amazon. I REALLY like it. I'm kind of a SciFi geek, so it was right up my alley. The sound of the drones were killer and they did a great job of encompassing the LP with sound. It was round and round, back and forth throughout the film.


----------



## Wardsweb

Oblivion here too. I did notice elements of Terminator (machines taking over), Star Wars (canyon dog fight), Cowboys and Aliens (blow up the ship) and Tron (music). Still I really liked it. Looked and sounded fantastic on my system.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Jack the Giant Slayer last night. I won't call it a great film by any means, but we still enjoyed it. It also had some pretty good audio moments, which always ups the enjoyment factor for me.


----------



## asere

Watched Taken 2. The movie had mediocre reviews but IMO thought it was real good.


----------



## tcarcio

Watched Jack the Giant killer. It gave my sub and buttkickers a good workout.:T It was entertaining and the video quality on the BD was excellent...:clap:


----------



## mvision7m

dougc said:


> We watched that two nights ago, streamed from Amazon. I REALLY like it. I'm kind of a SciFi geek, so it was right up my alley. The sound of the drones were killer and they did a great job of encompassing the LP with sound. It was round and round, back and forth throughout the film.


Definitely an enjoyable flick. The set piece designs, locations and sound design are fantastic. Watched the extras and found them highly entertaining as well.


----------



## mvision7m

Wardsweb said:


> Oblivion here too. I did notice elements of Terminator (machines taking over), Star Wars (canyon dog fight), Cowboys and Aliens (blow up the ship) and Tron (music). Still I really liked it. Looked and sounded fantastic on my system.


I agree, even a little Matrix in there too with the cells that had his and her clones.


----------



## typ44q

Watched "Jesus Henry Christ" on DVD from netflix. enjoyable, "quirky" indie comedy. Not a bad rental if you like this type of movie. It has the dysfunctional family tone of "Little Miss Sunshine" but not nearly as good of a movie.


----------



## ALMFamily

Caught the directors cut of Kingdom of Heaven while I worked on the show reports yesterday - really like the story...


----------



## Peter Loeser

We watched _Days of Thunder_ on Netflix. Reminded me how much I love the movie and inspired me to order it on Blu-Ray :T Ordered _Top Gun_ too :bigsmile:


----------



## pharoah

i watched lost in space the night before.last night i watched believers that was cool.


----------



## dougc

Watch Big Fish on Netflix last night. Poor quality video, but what a classic story. My wife bawled her eyes out again... a piece of dust happened to get in one of mine at the very end too.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw the conjuring, it was pretty good and the last exorcism part 2, loved the ending!!


----------



## Infrasonic

I saw _We're the Millers_ the other night and it's probably the funniest movie I've seen so far this year. :T


----------



## tripplej

Some family friends came by with their kids and they brought the animated movie "Escape from planet Earth" so the kids all watched it. It isn't a great movie but entertaining. All the sterotypes for aliens is in this movie.. Storyline could have been much better and the action faster. The movie is very slow..


----------



## JBrax

Blind bought Olympus Has Fallen so that's on the viewing agenda this evening. Looks interesting and I'm pretty much a fan of anything with Morgan Freeman in it.


----------



## JBrax

Just finished watching Olympus Has Fallen. Stellar audio and some low low LFE! Pretty good story but somewhat reminiscent of Die Hard. A lot of surround activity and worth a buy in my opinion.


----------



## tripplej

Just finished watching "Tuskegee Airmen" starring Cuba Gooding Jr and Laurence Fishburne. Movie was very good. I would like to have seen more air to air combat but overall the movie was worth watching. Highly recommended.


----------



## Mike0206

Watched chasing mavericks, the visuals were good but the audio was lacking a bit IMO considering all the possible lfe it could have had with the waves crashing. Enjoyed the movie nonetheless and it was a touching story for sure.


----------



## mechman

JBrax said:


> Just finished watching Olympus Has Fallen. Stellar audio and some low low LFE! Pretty good story but somewhat reminiscent of Die Hard. A lot of surround activity and worth a buy in my opinion.


That's one that has been on my list. I'll have to look for it this week.


----------



## Greenster

Watched Jack the Giant Slayer last night. I was putting it off due to mixed reviews, but I really liked it.


----------



## mechman

Greenster said:


> Watched Jack the Giant Slayer last night. I was putting it off due to mixed reviews, but I really liked it.


I enjoyed that one as well. :T


----------



## tonyvdb

Agreed, Jack the giant slayer was better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## asere

tonyvdb said:


> Agreed, Jack the giant slayer was better than I thought it was going to be.


Yes I agree. With descent lfe.


----------



## moparz10

JBrax said:


> Just finished watching Olympus Has Fallen. Stellar audio and some low low LFE! Pretty good story but somewhat reminiscent of Die Hard. A lot of surround activity and worth a buy in my opinion.


I agree but decided to rent vs buy,the cg in this movie was not to bad either.


----------



## Infrasonic

Last night I saw Elysium and I walked away pretty disappointed. They tried to make a political statement on immigration and an action movie but failed at both. 

There are far too many plot holes, inconsistencies and things that just plain didn’t make sense in this future world that kept me shaking my head while watching and not believing the story.

The other disappointment was the sound, while there isn’t a ton of action what there was didn’t sound all that great even though I was in an Atmos theater. When I saw Oblivion I knew it was going to have an impressive BR track (I also have high hopes for Pacific Rim) and with this film it seemed like there were far more missed opportunities than anything close to audio nirvana.

Do yourself a favor and skip the theater experience with this one and rent it.


----------



## JQueen

Somebody the other day said they watched Taken2 I had not seen it until today.. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## WooferHound

I Redboxed *The Host* last night
While not a great movie and despite some plot holes, it was fairly entertaining
Not your typical alien invasion movie
***** -I'd give it 3 out of 5 stars 

Also watched *Identity Thief* a couple of nights ago
There were too many things about this story that irritated me
not one of my favorites
**** -Giving it 2 stars out of 5


----------



## ericzim

Infrasonic said:


> Last night I saw Elysium and I walked away pretty disappointed. They tried to make a political statement on immigration and an action movie but failed at both.
> 
> There are far too many plot holes, inconsistencies and things that just plain didn’t make sense in this future world that kept me shaking my head while watching and not believing the story.
> 
> The other disappointment was the sound, while there isn’t a ton of action what there was didn’t sound all that great even though I was in an Atmos theater. When I saw Oblivion I knew it was going to have an impressive BR track (I also have high hopes for Pacific Rim) and with this film it seemed like there were far more missed opportunities than anything close to audio nirvana.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and skip the theater experience with this one and rent it.


Thanks for the Heads-up on this one. I was going to see it this weekend. Now I will save my money for better.


----------



## Infrasonic

ericzim said:


> Thanks for the Heads-up on this one. I was going to see it this weekend. Now I will save my money for better.


No problem, if you still want to catch a movie this weekend I'd recommend _2 Guns_, _We're the Millers_ and maybe _Kick-A__ 2_.


----------



## ericzim

I watched Pain and Gain last night. Didn't care for the performances of Johnson or Wahlberg. Tony Shalhoub and Ed Harris saved this one from being turned off. A true story? that could have been a lot better.
I liked this reviewers take from Rotten Tomatoes, "It's official. Michael Bay, director of the Transformers clobberfests, knows how to make movies about humans, too. The problem is, he thinks humans are robots."


----------



## Mike Edwards

ericzim said:


> I watched Pain and Gain last night. Didn't care for the performances of Johnson or Wahlberg. Tony Shalhoub and Ed Harris saved this one from being turned off. A true story? that could have been a lot better.
> I liked this reviewers take from Rotten Tomatoes, "It's official. Michael Bay, director of the Transformers clobberfests, knows how to make movies about humans, too. The problem is, he thinks humans are robots."


Pain and Gain is less a "true story" take, but rather Michael Bay skirting the line between Black Comedy and out right satire.


----------



## ericzim

Mike Edwards said:


> Pain and Gain is less a "true story" take, but rather Michael Bay skirting the line between Black Comedy and out right satire.


Either way it didn't turn out to be a memorable movie for me.


----------



## gorb

Just finished watching Stallone's Cobra. Super corny


----------



## B- one

gorb said:


> Just finished watching Stallone's Cobra. Super corny


Was it on bluray?? I haven't seen that in years. I could go for something like that or Chuck Norris perhaps.


----------



## PassingInterest

Cobra--"You're a disease and I'm the cure." Nuf said.

Well folks, we are about half-way through season two of Battlestar Galactica and I really hate those toasters!
Thanks for recommending it, guys.


----------



## gorb

B- one said:


> Was it on bluray?? I haven't seen that in years. I could go for something like that or Chuck Norris perhaps.


I believe it's available on bluray but I watched it on amazon instant video.


----------



## dougc

PassingInterest said:


> Cobra--"You're a disease and I'm the cure." Nuf said.
> 
> Well folks, we are about half-way through season two of Battlestar Galactica and I really hate those toasters!
> Thanks for recommending it, guys.


You're hooked! I love the series, found it late, and couldn't stop the marathon until all episodes were finished.

Olympus has Fallen for us tonight - very entertaining, but this is the first film of at least 20 after adding my new subs that I have had to constantly adjust the SW channel to avoid clipping. I was -5db finally before I felt safe. My wife actually woke up, because she usually falls asleep on "his choice" nights, and stated, "you blow these subs and you aren't getting any more! You let the amps clip." She knows too much... I'm doomed.


----------



## JBrax

dougc said:


> You're hooked! I love the series, found it late, and couldn't stop the marathon until all episodes were finished.
> 
> Olympus has Fallen for us tonight - very entertaining, but this is the first film of at least 20 after adding my new subs that I have had to constantly adjust the SW channel to avoid clipping. I was -5db finally before I felt safe.


Never have to worry about clipping with SVS subs. Love the limiter feature on mine.


----------



## sub_crazy

PassingInterest said:


> Cobra--"You're a disease and I'm the cure." Nuf said.
> 
> Well folks, we are about half-way through season two of Battlestar Galactica and I really hate those toasters!
> Thanks for recommending it, guys.


Glad your hooked, great show and hating toasters is not a crime especially when they burn the toast :gah:


----------



## typ44q

Rented "Mud" on bluray from Netflix. I had been hearing very good things about this movie and I have to agree with all of them. Great characters and story telling. I will be picking this one up on bluray.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Infrasonic said:


> I saw We're the Millers the other night and it's probably the funniest movie I've seen so far this year. :T


If you think that was funny you got to watch a movie called The Heat.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

typ44q said:


> Rented "Mud" on bluray from Netflix. I had been hearing very good things about this movie and I have to agree with all of them. Great characters and story telling. I will be picking this one up on bluray.


Very decent movie but very long also


----------



## tripplej

We rented "Life of Pi". We heard so many good things about this movie but were not able to go to theater so we had time yesterday to check it out. It is an amazing movie. Great picture with great visual detail. I am just so impressed. Also, the special effects are incredible. How they did all this is amazing. I will have to buy this one for demo purposes. Highly recommended.


----------



## typ44q

Picture_Shooter said:


> Very decent movie but very long also


Yes it was very slow paced and at two hours ten minutes it made it feel even longer. I think it worked to help develop the characters and I didn't really mind but a few times I looked at the counter on my player and was shocked that so little time had elapsed.


----------



## Infrasonic

Picture_Shooter said:


> If you think that was funny you got to watch a movie called The Heat.


You're right, I saw The Heat and laughed most of the way through it also. I guess it's safe to say they are both very funny :bigsmile:


----------



## chashint

We watched The Host (Netfix DVD) and we really enjoyed it.
For the most part it is a talk movie.
We gave it 4 stars.


----------



## chrapladm

The Adjustment Bureau. Good solid movie. I like Matt Damon so I dont know how I missed this movie a while ago. Either way I enjoyed the movie. Made me think for a minute.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched "Perks of Being a Wallflower". My wife and I both thought it was a good movie... I thought it was similar to "The Breakfast Club" but my wife said no way, it is entirely dif and much better.


----------



## asere

We saw the Big Wedding. The movie had some funny moments but a one time see IMO. 

Going to see Olympus Has Fallen and Temptation Confessions of a Married Counselor tonight with wife.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched the first G.I. Joe movie, its a "turn your brain off at the door movie" but was enjoyable. Now to watch the latest installment sometime in the next few days.


----------



## JQueen

tonyvdb said:


> Watched the first G.I. Joe movie, its a "turn your brain off at the door movie" but was enjoyable. Now to watch the latest installment sometime in the next few days.


Well said Tony "turn your brain off at the door movie" watched quite a few of those here recently


----------



## tonyvdb

Ya, there is alot of those out lately, It seems many movies are lacking creativity because its been done before. Not even sure I want to see Olympus has fallen because of that and the language thats in it.


----------



## Greenster

JQueen said:


> Well said Tony "turn your brain off at the door movie" watched quite a few of those here recently


Lol. Isn't that the truth.


----------



## JQueen

I'm going old school today ... Rounders


----------



## B- one

We watched Stakeland on Netflix. Not the best movie but worth a watch.


----------



## pharoah

im watching bigfoot on syfy.this movie is semi cheesy but oh well.watching alice cooper get punted by bigfoot made it worth watching lol.


----------



## mechman

Sometimes I actually want to watch a 'turn your brain off at the door' movie. Depends upon how the day went usually. :T


----------



## NBPk402

We had a movie night and watched "Resident Evil Retribution"... Pretty enjoyable for everyone.


----------



## asere

Olympus Has Fallen was excellent!


----------



## WooferHound

Watched *Iron Sky* tonight from NetFlix streaming
it's an older movie, not great at all but interesting an many ways
I can't rate it highly
**** giving it 2 out of 5 stars


----------



## moosejr

just watched Olympus Has Fallen.


----------



## Peter Loeser

WooferHound said:


> Watched *Iron Sky* tonight from NetFlix streaming
> it's an older movie, not great at all but interesting an many ways
> I can't rate it highly
> **** giving it 2 out of 5 stars


I had high hopes for Iron Sky with the expectation it would still be pretty cheesy. The story had potential but it was a bit over the top. Entertaining though.

We watched District 9 last night. I saw about half of it a couple years back and finally watched it all the way through. I like the documentary style. Good story, well done.


----------



## bkeeler10

Watched 42 last Friday. Fantastic movie and highly recommended.


----------



## gorb

Wasn't a movie, but I finally got around to watching the UFC event from friday (UFC Fight Night: Shogun vs Sonnen). Chael Sonnen is hilarious and I'm glad he won. There were several other good fights as well, along with some not so good ones.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "The Impossible" on bluray from netflix This is based on the true story of a family that got caught up in the massive tsunami in Southeast Asia back in 2004. 
This movie was really well done and some of the scenes were very difficult to watch depicting some rather disturbing images of the injuries that people suffered. I was very surprised to see that it was rated PG-13.


----------



## asere

typ44q said:


> Rented "The Impossible" on bluray from netflix This is based on the true story of a family that got caught up in the massive tsunami in Southeast Asia back in 2004.
> This movie was really well done and some of the scenes were very difficult to watch depicting some rather disturbing images of the injuries that people suffered. I was very surprised to see that it was rated PG-13.


Good indeed. My wife and I saw it twice.


----------



## pharoah

Peter Loeser said:


> I had high hopes for Iron Sky with the expectation it would still be pretty cheesy. The story had potential but it was a bit over the top. Entertaining though.
> 
> We watched District 9 last night. I saw about half of it a couple years back and finally watched it all the way through. I like the documentary style. Good story, well done.


ive had district 9 since its release date.it is a decent movie for sure


----------



## chashint

We watched Upside Down.
If Netflix allowed 1/2 stars I would give it 2 1/2. After negotiations with the wife we ended up giving it 3 stars.
I was not captivated by it.
It's the kind of movie where caring about the characters would help but I never got sucked in.
So live, die, win, lose, love.... I didn't cheer or jeer for anyone. 
On the plus side no bad language, Hummm thought I would be able to come up with another plus.


----------



## WooferHound

I just got the 2 disc NetFlix option and am catching up on some older movies that are out on Blu-Ray
Last night was *The Wrestler*, about an aging entertainment sports wrestler and his homelife
When I finished the movie I would have given it 2 out of 5 stars, but I thought about the movie so much today that I have reconsidered and give it 3 stars. One of those movies that kind-of grows on you


----------



## Gregr

"A Good Day To Die Hard", John McClane father (Bruce Willis) and son Jack McClane (Jai Courtney) must work together(LOL) to keep each other alive and keep the world safe for democracy. On an international stage this time, Willis' son Jack is caught up in a daring prison escape of a rogue Russian leader. Willis travels to Russia to make amends with his son who he believes is in deep, deep trouble.

Lots of action, bombs, rockets, automatic weapons and almost everybody is invincible..., almost..., just like in life. I hate these movies - but I love this one - I'll give this 5 stars (compared to GI Joe' 3 stars), Its got just the right lines for Willis and Jai..., they work well together. You..., I forgot this is a typical formula "action movie" it gets so much right. It glorifies new Russian tech, Yeah and personnel very interesting and funny and lots of fun. 

Very entertaining!


----------



## B- one

We watched The Amazing Spider-Man. Can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## tripplej

We watched the movie "Frankenweenie". We all enjoyed especially the kids. I highly recommend it. 

I was originally kind of hesitant to be sure due to the theme of the movie (death and resurrection) and with the monster like animals but overall the kids enjoyed. Lot of references to other classic movies. Worth watching that is for sure!


----------



## cavchameleon

We just watched Die Hard: A Good Day to Die. It was pretty action packed and we were amazed with the sound - very well recorded and mastered (very clear and lot's of bass).


----------



## WooferHound

Yeah . . . *Frankenweenie* was really good, saw it a few months ago.

Just watched *Prometheus*, what ride, very entertaining and visual
Starts out kinda slow and accelerates all the way to the end
Great movie worth every bit of 5 stars *****


----------



## Peter Loeser

cavchameleon said:


> We just watched Die Hard: A Good Day to Die. It was pretty action packed and we were amazed with the sound - very well recorded and mastered (very clear and lot's of bass).


Ha, we actually just watched the first Die Hard. I picked up the box set and we're going to do a little marathon. I have yet to see the two most recent, so I'm looking forward to going through them all.


----------



## williamps3

I watched "From Paris With Love" favourite bit was when Travolta eats a "royale with cheese" :hail:


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> Watched 42 last Friday. Fantastic movie and highly recommended.


Great movie. We really enjoyed it.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Outbreak tonight. Good movie and great cast. What ever happened to Cuba Gooding?


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> Watched Outbreak tonight. Good movie and great cast. What ever happened to Cuba Gooding?


he's doing the ole Steven Segeal method of making cruddy DTV action movies


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> he's doing the ole Steven Segeal method of making cruddy DTV action movies


What a fall from Men of Honor and Jerry Maguire.


----------



## ALMFamily

WooferHound said:


> Yeah . . . *Frankenweenie* was really good, saw it a few months ago.
> 
> Just watched *Prometheus*, what ride, very entertaining and visual
> Starts out kinda slow and accelerates all the way to the end
> Great movie worth every bit of 5 stars *****


Rumor has it a sequel is planned for 2015 - really wonder what they are planning...


----------



## gorb

Mike Edwards said:


> he's doing the ole Steven Segeal method of making cruddy DTV action movies


Haha! I love direct to video corny action movies - I usually get a kick out of watching a super cheesy steven seagal or dolph lundgren film. They are so ridiculous.


----------



## asere

I enjoyed Sharknado. Looking forward to setting Ghost Shark.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Runaway Jury - Just got new Sony S790 - great movie


----------



## JBrax

Watched Top Gun last night. Oldie but still good.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

JBrax said:


> Watched Top Gun last night. Oldie but still good.


Have you got the Blu-ray version? If so, worth it?


----------



## JBrax

mark_anderson_us said:


> Have you got the Blu-ray version? If so, worth it?


Yes I do and yes I would say it's worth it. Can't really judge it against the DVD version since I only watch Blu-ray now.


----------



## Greenster

asere said:


> I enjoyed Sharknado. Looking forward to setting Ghost Shark.


Just watched the trailer. Lol really. 
I may have to watch it for a good laugh.


----------



## Peter Loeser

JBrax said:


> Yes I do and yes I would say it's worth it. Can't really judge it against the DVD version since I only watch Blu-ray now.


Just picked this one up on Blu-ray myself. Definitely worth the $10 I spent on eBay if you ask me, although I can't compare to the DVD either. :dontknow:


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Peter Loeser said:


> Just picked this one up on Blu-ray myself. Definitely worth the $10 I spent on eBay if you ask me, although I can't compare to the DVD either. :dontknow:


Ordered!


----------



## gorb

If you guys haven't gotten the Tom Cruise bluray collection, it's usually around ~$40 and has War of the Worlds, Top Gun, Days of Thunder, Collateral, and Minority Report. Pretty good deal for 5 movies.


----------



## flamingeye

I watched snitch last night a little lower key for the Rock. pretty good and even the wife liked it PQ was good AQ was good too but a little tame for a Rock movie at lest for what I've seen from him .


----------



## Mike0206

gorb said:


> If you guys haven't gotten the Tom Cruise bluray collection, it's usually around ~$40 and has War of the Worlds, Top Gun, Days of Thunder, Collateral, and Minority Report. Pretty good deal for 5 movies.


I seriously just bought all those movies, except collateral, but individually and spent around $45. Top gun was $9.99 at best buy a couple weeks ago on blu ray. Days of thunder was $7.99 on blu ray at best buy and I bought war of the worlds and minority report at target for $12.50 a piece.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Killer Klowns from Outer Space on Netflix. Cheese fest, but if you don't have anything else to watch give it a try.


----------



## pharoah

watched ghost shark earlier another b movie for sure.it was fairly decent though.


----------



## bxbigpipi

pharoah said:


> watched ghost shark earlier another b movie for sure.it was fairly decent though.


Just finished watching ghost shark, had it on dvr, beware of the water!!!


----------



## asere

bxbigpipi said:


> Just finished watching ghost shark, had it on dvr, beware of the water!!!


The dvr recorded Ghost Shark last night. Need to check it out this weekend.


----------



## pharoah

ghost shark was fairly entertaining.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Hey all.... did you hear about chopping mall is going 4k?


----------



## phillihp23

Picture_Shooter said:


> Hey all.... did you hear about chopping mall is going 4k?


What is chopping mall?


----------



## asere

phillihp23 said:


> What is chopping mall?


A film from the 80s. If I am not mistaking it's about robots that take over a mall?


----------



## Picture_Shooter

asere said:


> A film from the 80s. If I am not mistaking it's about robots that take over a mall?


Si sir


----------



## Peter Loeser

Watched _Lucky Number Slevin_ tonight. Very interesting plot. Recommended.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Peter Loeser said:


> Watched _Lucky Number Slevin_ tonight. Very interesting plot. Recommended.


it's all about the Kansas City shuffle


----------



## Odougbo

OLYMPUS Has Fallen

Good effects & Good acting, however a bit to real for the wife and I.
A movie that really shouldn't have been made :coocoo:


----------



## tripplej

We were feeling nostalgic for an old war movie so we put on "The Bridge On The River Kwai". This is an old movie from 1957 but the storyline and the acting and just about everything else in the movie is timeless. For those of you who have not seen this movie. Highly recommended.


----------



## Wardsweb

Last night was Epic. The video quality is superb, the sound immersive and a cute story line. We enjoyed it.


----------



## Mike0206

Finally saw sharknado! That movie is just hilarious!


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Mud last night. It really was a great movie. Not much in the way of video or especially audio, but it's a very dialogue-centered show. The character development and acting of the main characters was great. I would recommend it.


----------



## asere

Watched Oblivion last night. I couldn't follow most of the movie and was confusing at times. Descent story with great surround effect.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw The Heat and We're The Millers, both funny and good.


----------



## WooferHound

I decided to get *E T the Extraterrestrial *on NetFlix Blu-Ray because I couldn't remember hardly any of it and wanted a refresh to clear my memory. About a fourth of the way into the movie I realized that I had, somehow, never seen the movie before and my faded memories were from all the hype and film clips that I had seen. I really enjoyed it.

On another note . . .
I found *Sharknado* on NetFlix Blu-ray and promptly added it to my queue.


----------



## asere

Just saw Ghost Shark. For what it's worth it was funny!


----------



## gorb

Watched Triple Tap on Netflix last night. I enjoyed it, but the translation on the subtitles wasn't the greatest.


----------



## hyghwayman

Wife and I watched Broken City last night. Not a bass heavy hitter but the score and effects were quite enjoyable. At one point in the movie, a door gets kicked in and my wife jumped in her seat


----------



## mark_anderson_us

T2 Skynet Edition. Made me furious. 

[rant]
I want to cut off the designer's oxygen supply for the length of time equal to the Blu-ray start-up sequence load time. This is by far the worst I've ever seen and it was wasn't even good. I have a new Sony S790, which is no slouch (has dual core processor) and I have 25mbs download, yet the animated background wouldn't even play without freezing. When I finally got through the ridiculous version and audio selection, I was left with a totally blank screen for at least a minute: no "loading" message, no progress indicator. I despise the clowns who produce this rubbish. Do they really think annoying a customer by making it take 10 minutes to start a movie and not even knowing if its doing anything is good business sense? [/rant]


----------



## gorb

I don't have the skynet edition, but I can't stand overly complicated intros/menus. Just let me select my audio/subtitles, and get on with the film. Having to sit through that stuff (or previews of old movies) is infuriating. I also can't stand the piracy warnings and copyright notices. Only people who actually bought the movies have to sit and watch those :/


----------



## tripplej

Earlier today, we watched "Memento". No matter how many times I see this movie, it is always a surprise to me. Just an amazing movie! Highly recommended.


----------



## asere

tripplej said:


> Earlier today, we watched "Memento". No matter how many times I see this movie, it is always a surprise to me. Just an amazing movie! Highly recommended.


That movie confused me.


----------



## tripplej

asere said:


> That movie confused me.


lol. Man, "memento" is an awesome movie. I suspect if you watch it over a second time, it will make more sense. Just a great movie. I still enjoy watching it!


----------



## asere

tripplej said:


> lol. Man, "memento" is an awesome movie. I suspect if you watch it over a second time, it will make more sense. Just a great movie. I still enjoy watching it!


Yes I need to do that.


----------



## tonyvdb

Just watched "Snakes on a plane" found this DVD in a box that was sitting in my storage room that I cleaned out last weekend from my late wifes things. 
Im glad I never payed anything for it LOL


----------



## snowmanick

My wife and I watched Mud last night. Very good story line, solid pacing, and when the action scene kicks in at the end, great dynamics. The last part really took me by surprise as this is an almost entirely dialogue driven film, then...bam!


----------



## snowmanick

tripplej said:


> lol. Man, "memento" is an awesome movie. I suspect if you watch it over a second time, it will make more sense. Just a great movie. I still enjoy watching it!


Great flick. My wife and I use one of the lines as short hand for us being completely bass-ackwards about what we were/are doing.

"Okay, so what am I doing? 
Oh, I'm chasing this guy. 
No... he's chasing me."

I love that line.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

snowmanick said:


> My wife and I watched Mud last night. Very good story line, solid pacing, and when the action scene kicks in at the end, great dynamics. The last part really took me by surprise as this is an almost entirely dialogue driven film, then...bam!


Just got BD. looking forward to it


----------



## mark_anderson_us

gorb said:


> I don't have the skynet edition, but I can't stand overly complicated intros/menus. Just let me select my audio/subtitles, and get on with the film. Having to sit through that stuff (or previews of old movies) is infuriating. I also can't stand the piracy warnings and copyright notices. Only people who actually bought the movies have to sit and watch those :/


I can live with the piracy/copyright, but anything else is just annoying, especially when they disable Next button. Don't the muppets realize there's a FFwd?


----------



## typ44q

tripplej said:


> lol. Man, "memento" is an awesome movie. I suspect if you watch it over a second time, it will make more sense. Just a great movie. I still enjoy watching it!


Yes! Memento is one of those movies that really needs to be watched at least two times. The second viewing, after you know what is going on really allows you to pick up on so many details that were probably missed the first time around.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

typ44q said:


> Yes! Memento is one of those movies that really needs to be watched at least two times. The second viewing, after you know what is going on really allows you to pick up on so many details that were probably missed the first time around.


+1

I think that's true for many/most movies. 

My wife doesn't get that I watch a movie more than once. All she says is: "but you know the ending"

She doesn't get that there's so much more than finding out the ending. She'll listen to the same song more than once. That's involves one sense. A movie obviously has audio and video so why not enjoy both more than once if you like the movie? I have a few movies I've seen 10+ times and I still notice subtleties I never saw before.

I really don't understand the entire "I've seen it" mentality, especially from music lovers


----------



## pharoah

watched nothing last night.im watching awake now.i think its gonna be cool.


----------



## Peter Loeser

tripplej said:


> Earlier today, we watched "Memento". No matter how many times I see this movie, it is always a surprise to me. Just an amazing movie! Highly recommended.


I was just talking about this with a friend. I need to see it again as it's been a while for me. I love the ones that leave you thinking beyond the end of the movie.

I watched _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ last night. It was entertaining, though silly at times but I definitely enjoyed it. Good sound and picture quality too.


----------



## tripplej

Yeah, "Memento" is a thinking movie. You really have to concentrate on this movie, scene by scene. One small skip from the screen and you miss a critical part that will come back later. 

I give it to the director. Just an impressive movie!


----------



## Infrasonic

The other night I watched Trance which was recently released on BR but I had not heard of previously. It’s a really entertaining thriller by Danny Boyle. I would highly recommend it although there is some very R rated content.


----------



## asere

I recommend Irreversible with Monica Bellucci. The opening part of the film is the end and the end is the beginning.


----------



## cavchameleon

We watched Olympus Has Fallen - highly recommended. There is a LOT of action, good plot, and pretty strong bass. We all enjoyed it.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I liked Olympus Has Fallen quite a bit as well. Great action and sound!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

cavchameleon said:


> We watched Olympus Has Fallen - highly recommended. There is a LOT of action, good plot, and pretty strong bass. We all enjoyed it.


Agreed. Watched it a few weeks ago. Ground assault on white house was somewhat implausible: all those guys suddenly appearing automatic with weapons and secret service emerging with hand guns like lemmings to be shot

Enjoyed it all the same


----------



## chrapladm

asere said:


> I recommend Irreversible with Monica Bellucci. The opening part of the film is the end and the end is the beginning.


Next on the list.

Just watched RIPD with the daughter and Despicable Me 2.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Top Gun BD

This was the first movie I bought (VHS) when I bought my first surround sound system.

Forgot how good it was.

Watched a few scenes in TrueHD and DTS-MA and thought the DTS-MA was way better than TrueHD, especially the LFE


----------



## Dale Rasco

Just finished Iron Man 3. Now that was a great BluRay all the way around!


----------



## Peter Loeser

Dale Rasco said:


> Just finished Iron Man 3. Now that was a great BluRay all the way around!


Haven't seen that one yet but it's on the list. Definitely liked the first two. 

We watched _Mud_ last night. Interesting story and characters. A bit slow at times but not too bad for a blind Redbox rental.


----------



## WooferHound

Just finished *Das Boot* on Netflix Blu-Ray. (*The Boat* in English) Made in 1981 it's a war movie about a German submarine and the struggles of the crew through a few close encounters with the enemy. German language is used on the original film but the English audio was very well done on the disc. Picture was kinda grainy from the original film but still looked great on Blu-Ray.

Very good movie feeling real, like you are there in the submarine with them. Great action and wonderful story although it is not a happy ending. But I'm going all the way to 5 stars with this one.
*****


----------



## NBPk402

WooferHound said:


> Just finished *Das Boot* on Netflix Blu-Ray. (*The Boat* in English) Made in 1981 it's a war movie about a German submarine and the struggles of the crew through a few close encounters with the enemy. German language is used on the original film but the English audio was very well done on the disc. Picture was kinda grainy from the original film but still looked great on Blu-Ray.
> 
> Very good movie feeling real, like you are there in the submarine with them. Great action and wonderful story although it is not a happy ending. But I'm going all the way to 5 stars with this one.
> *****


Das Boot is one of my favorite movies. Have you watched... The Hunt for Red October or U-571?


----------



## Mike0206

ellisr63 said:


> Das Boot is one of my favorite movies. Have you watched... The Hunt for Red October or U-571?


I know it wasn't addressed to me but I love both those movies. U-571 was a reference DVD for me for a long time. I've been keeping my eyes open for it on blu-ray in the $5 bin at best buy but haven't found it yet. There's always amazon! 

Oh BTW I watched break in slides (panel prep slides) on my new VT60 for the last 3 nights. Does that count? Lol 

2 more days to go of watching white, less white, gray, darker gray, bright red etc......and then the fun begins!!!


----------



## tripplej

Last night was Bond night, James Bond 

We saw "Casino Royale". This movie is a visual masterpiece for a home theater! 

Not only a lot of non stop action but the sound is also very impressive.. (the orchestral score). 

Overall an excellent movie


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Dale Rasco said:


> Just finished Iron Man 3. Now that was a great BluRay all the way around!


Where did you get the BD? I have on pre-order at Amazon and they're still saying Sept 24 release


----------



## WooferHound

ellisr63 said:


> Das Boot is one of my favorite movies. Have you watched... The Hunt for Red October or U-571?


Never heard of *U-571* 
I saw *Hunt for Red October* on broadcast TV a long time ago but don't remember anything about it
I found both of these movies on Blu-Ray at Netflix and added them to my queue


----------



## Peter Loeser

WooferHound said:


> Never heard of *U-571*
> I saw *Hunt for Red October* on broadcast TV a long time ago but don't remember anything about it
> I found both of these movies on Blu-Ray at Netflix and added them to my queue


Both are classics worth seeing. I need to check out _Das Boot_. It has been recommended to me several times and I have yet to see it.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

WooferHound said:


> Never heard of *U-571*
> I saw *Hunt for Red October* on broadcast TV a long time ago but don't remember anything about it
> I found both of these movies on Blu-Ray at Netflix and added them to my queue


Never seen the appeal of Das Boot. Hunt for Red October was so-so (who the cast Tim Curry in that?). 

Crimson Tide is my favorite sub movie. Great cast with Denzel, Hackman, et al. Love the musical score too


----------



## Infrasonic

Last night I saw _The World's End_, it had some funny lines but save your money and rent it if you're a fan of Simon Pegg's movies.


----------



## JBrax

We watched The Place Beyond The Pines. Pretty good movie though a little slow in the character development during the beginning. Definitely worth a rent. After reading several positive comments in regards to Memento I think we'll check it out on Netflix tonight.


----------



## pharoah

everyone saying how good olympus has fallen is.i went and got it a bit ago.just starting it now.


----------



## JBrax

pharoah said:


> everyone saying how good olympus has fallen is.i went and got it a bit ago.just starting it now.


Very good movie! Don't critique and just enjoy the ride.


----------



## pharoah

JBrax said:


> Very good movie! Don't critique and just enjoy the ride.


it is a fantastic movie.im truly glad i got it on bluray.


----------



## WooferHound

I apologize to everyone and wonder why I saw *Killer Klowns from Outer Space* on Netflix streaming. With a title like that how could a person resist seeing it? While the visuals were fairly good the plot and acting were hugely OK. The music was incredibly mediocre with exception to the instrumentals in the opening and closing credits. One of those movies where it's so bad that it's good.
I would actually give this movie 2 stars **


----------



## moosejr

I just watched Lean on Me.


----------



## JQueen

We watched Battle LA I actually thought it was pretty good.. Heard a lot of bad reviews but I give it at least 3.5-4 stars


----------



## B- one

JQueen said:


> We watched Battle LA I actually thought it was pretty good.. Heard a lot of bad reviews but I give it at least 3.5-4 stars


I loved that movie just amazing audio.


----------



## PassingInterest

Just watched Insidious. Very scary. Tomorrow, I'll let you know if my wife has nightmares from it tonight.


----------



## asere

PassingInterest said:


> Just watched Insidious. Very scary. Tomorrow, I'll let you know if my wife has nightmares from it tonight.


Saw that one. It took me months to convince my wife to see it. She saw it, liked it, and of course had nightmares lol


----------



## JBrax

PassingInterest said:


> Just watched Insidious. Very scary. Tomorrow, I'll let you know if my wife has nightmares from it tonight.


They're releasing Insidious 2 September 13 and from the previews it looks pretty good. Make sure to catch The Conjuring when it comes out on video. It was one of the creepier movies I've seen in awhile.


----------



## bxbigpipi

PassingInterest said:


> Just watched Insidious. Very scary. Tomorrow, I'll let you know if my wife has nightmares from it tonight.


You guys should also check out the conjuring, sinister, and dark skies. All good movies IMO.


----------



## asere

Seen Sinister and Dark Skies. Good movies waiting to see the Conjuring.


----------



## Audiofan1

The wife and I watched the "Impossible" a must see indeed!


----------



## asere

Audiofan1 said:


> The wife and I watched the "Impossible" a must see indeed!


I agree


----------



## PassingInterest

Well, my wife narrowly avoided nightmares from Insidious, by watching some comedy before going to bed.
We are looking forward to Insidious 2.

Thanks for the movie tips, guys. We've got Dark Skies and Sinister in the Queue--at least one will get watched tonight.
We will watch for The Conjuring. Great spooky Abbey-Normal movies. Oops, I meant _para_-normal.

Impossible should be very intense and very interesting.


----------



## williamps3

We watched Pitch Perfect, but for a movie with the main plot about music it was poorly mastered very flat :-|


----------



## pharoah

i just started the darkest hour.i hope its good .


----------



## ALMFamily

Watched my new BR copy of The Incredibles last night - still really enjoy that movie!


----------



## bkeeler10

ALMFamily said:


> Watched my new BR copy of The Incredibles last night - still really enjoy that movie!


I love that show as well. I hate buying movies twice, but I had to buy this when it hit blu ray despite already owning the (4:3 AR) DVD. Despite all the great Pixar movies since, this remains my favorite. Great audio on it too.


----------



## ALMFamily

bkeeler10 said:


> I love that show as well. I hate buying movies twice, but I had to buy this when it hit blu ray despite already owning the (4:3 AR) DVD. Despite all the great Pixar movies since, this remains my favorite. Great audio on it too.


Agreed - really wish they would consider a sequel for this one...


----------



## Mike0206

If you have not seen the extras on the oblivion blu-ray, you need to! It is simply amazing what they did for this movie. You will have greater appreciation for how the film was made after seeing it. I highly recommend watching the extras. Took me a month to finally sit down and watch them.


----------



## pharoah

Mike0206 said:


> If you have not seen the extras on the oblivion blu-ray, you need to! It is simply amazing what they did for this movie. You will have greater appreciation for how the film was made after seeing it. I highly recommend watching the extras. Took me a month to finally sit down and watch them.


i rarely watch the extras on anything.after reading what you said i might.


----------



## Mike0206

pharoah said:


> i rarely watch the extras on anything.after reading what you said i might.


Specifically the "making of oblivion" not the other stuff. It has 4 or 5 parts. Each section is amazing to see how they did all aspects of the film. Some things are obvious but there are some things that they went to great lengths on to accomplish the end result.


----------



## bkeeler10

We finally got to watch Oblivion on Friday. We enjoyed it quite a bit, and the audio was awesome. That first landing of Jack's ship in the football stadium was incredible. Knew it was going to be great after that. The next day I actually watched that scene a few times at almost reference and about took the house down!

I didn't get a chance to watch the extras which I don't usually care about but I'm wishing I did after reading the last few comments.


----------



## asere

Just saw Pain & Gain. Interesting film for sure.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

MUD - thought it was dreadful. I find it hard to believe this movie got 98% on rotten tomatoes. one of the most boring movies, I've ever seen


----------



## PassingInterest

mark_anderson_us said:


> MUD - thought it was dreadful. I find it hard to believe this movie got 98% on rotten tomatoes. one of the most boring movies, I've ever seen


I thought it was supposed to be something great, because of the ratings. Thanks for the warning on that one.


----------



## JQueen

I thought MUD was horrible


----------



## JBrax

I thought Mud was very good. It seems to have more positive reviews than negative and is definitely worth a rent.


----------



## tonyvdb

Olympus has fallen, not so bad. Lots of LFE and a good over the top action movie. Just very predictable.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

JBrax said:


> I thought Mud was very good. It seems to have more positive reviews than negative and is definitely worth a rent.




That's the trap I fell into. If you're bored (can't sleep) and looking for a rental it's Ok, but I bought it, so pretty miffed. Everyone raved about the movie and McConaughey's acting. His acting was good, but I think he was just as good in A Time to Kill and that was a MUCH better movie (with an all round much better cast). 

It's always a catch-22 with new movies "preview via rental before buying":


Wait forever for the disc to be available on Netflix 9with all the 28-day delays they have from studios + availability issues, but it is almost free, given the amount of content I watch on netflix)
Stream from AppleTV (Usually 5.99 for HD, so 25-50% cost to buy)
Chance it and buy it

Good thing about 1 and 2, is by the time I'll want to watch again, price will be close to $10 (or lower)


----------



## JQueen

We are watching 300 today

This is SPARTA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Saw this today! 











The review on here is right on! However I say it's 95/100!


----------



## JBrax

mark_anderson_us said:


> That's the trap I fell into. If you're bored (can't sleep) and looking for a rental it's Ok, but I bought it, so pretty miffed. Everyone raved about the movie and McConaughey's acting. His acting was good, but I think he was just as good in A Time to Kill and that was a MUCH better movie (with an all round much better cast).
> 
> It's always a catch-22 with new movies "preview via rental before buying":
> 
> 
> [*]Wait forever for the disc to be available on Netflix 9with all the 28-day delays they have from studios + availability issues, but it is almost free, given the amount of content I watch on netflix)
> [*]Stream from AppleTV (Usually 5.99 for HD, so 25-50% cost to buy)
> [*]Chance it and buy it
> 
> 
> Good thing about 1 and 2, is by the time I'll want to watch again, price will be close to $10 (or lower)


I thought the movie was a buy and at the very least a rent. Not everyone is going to agree with that and that's ok. I have also been burned when blind buying but for the most part if 75 percent of both users and critics like a film I usually do as well. Coriolanus comes to mind as being one of the exceptions to that.


----------



## tripplej

Today was a Jack Day.. 

Jack Nicholson day that is.

We watched "One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest " 

A classic movie with great acting and storyline. Highly recommended!


----------



## asere

What movie should we watch tonight Mud, Amour, or Bullet to the Head?


----------



## Picture_Shooter

asere said:


> What movie should we watch tonight Mud, Amour, or Bullet to the Head?


Imho.... bullet to the head


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> What movie should we watch tonight Mud, Amour, or Bullet to the Head?


I would go with Mud.


----------



## ALMFamily

Some quick Family Guy - Blue Harvest before I have to take my oldest to baseball practice...


----------



## mechman

JQueen said:


> We are watching 300 today
> 
> This is SPARTA!!!!!!!!!


Love that movie! :T

Finally got around to watching the Bourne Legacy last night. I'm amazed that they can keep pumping out good movies. Where are they going to go next with the Bourne line?!?!?!


----------



## JBrax

mechman said:


> Love that movie! :T
> 
> Finally got around to watching the Bourne Legacy last night. I'm amazed that they can keep pumping out good movies. Where are they going to go next with the Bourne line?!?!?!


The Bourne series is one of my favorites and 300 is just plain awesome. I would love to see a continuation of 300.


----------



## chrapladm

There is another 300 movie on its way out for 2014. The previews have been out for about a month or so now.


----------



## JBrax

chrapladm said:


> There is another 300 movie on its way out for 2014. The previews have been out for about a month or so now.


Nice! First I've heard and look forward to it.


----------



## JQueen

chrapladm said:


> There is another 300 movie on its way out for 2014. The previews have been out for about a month or so now.


I just shouted Yahtzee!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

mechman said:


> Love that movie! :T
> 
> Finally got around to watching the Bourne Legacy last night. I'm amazed that they can keep pumping out good movies. Where are they going to go next with the Bourne line?!?!?!


Watched it for 2nd time on Fri. Good but I do prefer the Damon ones. Rumor is he's back for the next one.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

The sting on blu-ray. Great restoration.


----------



## JimShaw

_A Star is Born_

With Streisand and Kristofferson


----------



## hyghwayman

AC/DC - No Bull (The Directors Out) BR Dolby TrueHD 5.1 / PCM (both 96KHZ/24-Bit)
Found this BR for $5.oo on a recent shopping trip w/my wife @ ........wait for it at the bottom











The main menu was woth the cost of admission IMO






















:help:







Which happens to be right next door to







lease:


----------



## typ44q

Made the mistake of renting "Wild Target" on bluray from netflix. Decent cast but all of the jokes just fell flat. There were times during the movie where I thought ok I guess this is supposed to be funny but I just did not laugh. The overall story was ok but as a comedy it just did not work for me.


----------



## mechman

mark_anderson_us said:


> Watched it for 2nd time on Fri. Good but I do prefer the Damon ones. Rumor is he's back for the next one.


I thought Renner was pretty good in this one. Maybe they can get them both in the next one? :T


----------



## mechman

hyghwayman said:


> :help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which happens to be right next door to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lease:


Now that is funny!


----------



## chrapladm

The Contractor. Bad movie and a complete waste of time.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

mechman said:


> I thought Renner was pretty good in this one. Maybe they can get them both in the next one? :T


Agreed, he was good. I like him. Thought he was great in hurt locker and ghost protocol


----------



## ALMFamily

mark_anderson_us said:


> Agreed, he was good. I like him. Thought he was great in hurt locker and ghost protocol


Like him too - I also enjoyed him in Avengers - probably because I like the Hawkeye character so much....


----------



## JBrax

I thought he played a pretty good character in The Town also.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Last night we watched Fast & Furious 6 and then Star Trek Into Darkness. Both had spectacular A/V quality!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

ALMFamily said:


> Like him too - I also enjoyed him in Avengers - probably because I like the Hawkeye character so much....


Never saw it. not really into sci-fi/superhero movies with exception of batman and iron man. The latter, just because Robert downey jr is usually pretty funny


----------



## gorb

Where are yall getting Star Trek: Into Darkness already? I've got it preordered (missed it while it was in theaters), and it says it doesn't come out until the 10th 

Anyway, I watched Pan's Labyrinth for the first time last night. I enjoyed it. Hated the Captain.


----------



## mechman

Dale probably gets a review copy since he reviews here at HTS. No idea where picture shooter got his copy though. :dontknow:


----------



## PassingInterest

Wife and I just watched RIPD in 3D at the theater.
Two paranormal detectives.
Not rated very high, but we enjoyed it.
Except I hate that I looked at Jeff Bridges _that way_. But, it's really not my fault. It will make more sense after you've seen the movie.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Now You See Me and thought it was fantastic! In my opinion this one was rated much lower than it should have been. Great twists throughout and pretty nice audio to boot.


----------



## phillihp23

"Abucted" on Netlfix. Pretty good movie, mix of drama and action.


----------



## moosejr

Watched Rv today on crackle.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Just finished Flight on Blu-ray


----------



## JBrax

mark_anderson_us said:


> Just finished Flight on Blu-ray


I enjoyed Flight. What did you think?


----------



## mark_anderson_us

JBrax said:


> I enjoyed Flight. What did you think?


Very good. Saw it at movie theater when it was release (only go about 2-3x/year)

The flight and crash were pretty good. Thought it lagged a bit in the middle, but picked up again towards end


----------



## hyghwayman

phillihp23 said:


> "Abucted" on Netlfix. Pretty good movie, mix of drama and action.


Is this the movie?



> Abducted 2012
> When the heiress of a luxury hotel chain is kidnapped by a band of sex traffickers, her downtrodden assistant must figure out a way to rescue her.
> 
> Cast:
> Lauren Holly, Kaylee DeFer, Joe Lando
> Genre:
> Action & Adventure, Thrillers, Action Thrillers, Crime Action & Adventure
> This movie is:
> Exciting, Gritty, Suspenseful


----------



## minorc

Bill Burr - You people are all the same

Hillarious!


----------



## gorb

minorc said:


> Bill Burr - You people are all the same
> 
> Hillarious!


Yes, Bill Burr is the man. One of my favorite comedians  Also a huge fan of Patrice O'Neal. Very unfortunate that he died so young


----------



## chashint

Watched DREDD on Netflix streaming last night and it was simply dreadful (sorry couldn't help myself).


----------



## gorb

I loved Dredd! I enjoyed the old cheesy Stallone one, but the new one is awesome. Different strokes for different folks of course and I can see why somebody wouldn't have enjoyed it.


----------



## Infrasonic

Dredd has an epic soundtrack too but I'm sure it was neutered for streaming.


Last night I watched Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters - it was just as cheesy as I thought it was going to be but it was entertaining and had pretty good sound.


----------



## phillihp23

hyghwayman said:


> Is this the movie?


Nope, thats not the one. LOL! sorry had to chuckle at the movie description.


----------



## phillihp23

hyghwayman said:


> Is this the movie?


Sorry i got the name wrong, it is..

*Abduction* 2011 PG-13 105 minutes
When a teen comes across his own childhood photo on a missing persons website, he begins to question everything he's ever known. More Info

Starring:
Taylor Lautner, Lily Collins
Director:
John Singleton


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Just finished "Now You See Me": disappointing

First hour was pretty good, but then it just got lame. Got really lame in last 20 mins and ending was obvious and poor. Should have guessed as much with Mark Ruffalo as a lead. 

I thought that with Michael Caine (hasn't done anything decent in 20 years: batman role was lame) and Morgan Freeman (also don't recall anything decent he's done in a long while - just topping up retirement coffers as far as I can telll) it would be OK. The dude from the facebook movie was in it too: should have been a warning sign too. Not one of Woody Harrelson's best roles either.

Some real dodgy car special effects. Ironically the crash was one of the better ones. The scene in France was bad green screen and what look like a really badly painted, 2D backdrop.

Musical score was a total rip off of the Italian Job (new version with Mark Wahlberg, et al - original UK version was one of Caine's good roles).

Bottom line: OK rental. Don't bother buying.


----------



## mechman

The Ladykillers. I love Coen brothers films!


----------



## PassingInterest

We got _Mama _and _Abbey-Normal Activity 4_ in the BluRay queue.
Oh man, it's going to be a _spooky _weekend!


----------



## asere

PassingInterest said:


> We got Mama and Abbey-Normal Activity 4 in the BluRay queue.
> Oh man, it's going to be a spooky weekend!


Mama was descent.


----------



## pharoah

i watched an older movie earlier from 1981.i havent watched excalibur in years.


----------



## ALMFamily

pharoah said:


> i watched an older movie earlier from 1981.i havent watched excalibur in years.


Oh, I love that version. Nigel Williamson (think that is his name) was a great Merlin...


----------



## pharoah

ALMFamily said:


> Oh, I love that version. Nigel Williamson (think that is his name) was a great Merlin...


yeah he plays the best merlin of any movie like that ive seen.that was one of my moms favorite movies.


----------



## chrapladm

mark_anderson_us said:


> Just finished "Now You See Me": disappointing
> 
> First hour was pretty good, but then it just got lame. Got really lame in last 20 mins and ending was obvious and poor. Should have guessed as much with Mark Ruffalo as a lead.
> 
> I thought that with Michael Caine (hasn't done anything decent in 20 years: batman role was lame) and Morgan Freeman (also don't recall anything decent he's done in a long while - just topping up retirement coffers as far as I can telll) it would be OK. The dude from the facebook movie was in it too: should have been a warning sign too. Not one of Woody Harrelson's best roles either.
> 
> Some real dodgy car special effects. Ironically the crash was one of the better ones. The scene in France was bad green screen and what look like a really badly painted, 2D backdrop.
> 
> Musical score was a total rip off of the Italian Job (new version with Mark Wahlberg, et al - original UK version was one of Caine's good roles).
> 
> Bottom line: OK rental. Don't bother buying.


Production will start very soon for part 2. 

Watched World War Z. Not bad I definitely thought it was worth watching. Had some scenes where I "didnt see that coming." Overall I liked the money.


----------



## mechman

Red. Hard to believe that I have owned this blu-ray for well over a year and had yet to watch it. Loved it!


----------



## Mike0206

mechman said:


> Red. Hard to believe that I have owned this blu-ray for well over a year and had yet to watch it. Loved it!


That's a very entertaining movie. Red 2 is coming out or is it now right?


----------



## chrapladm

Red 2 came out on Aug 2 I believe.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

A good day to die hard. If you accept it for what it is, it's pretty good. Some real funny bits, lots of action and outstanding 7.1 soundtrack. A very enjoyable few hours


----------



## mechman

Red 2 will be released on Nov. 26th. Just in time for turkey day!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

mechman said:


> Red 2 will be released on Nov. 26th. Just in time for turkey day!


Saw it at movies. Was pretty good


----------



## tripplej

Today was anime day so we watched an old one but good one -- "Spirited Away". For those of you who don't know "Spirited Away" is an Oscar winning Japanese animated film. Highly recommended!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Just finished Lawrence of Arabia on Blu-ray. Amazing restoration. Soundtrack was annoying though: had lots of really loud music so had to keep turning vol up and down. 3h47m too!


----------



## JQueen

Olympus has fallen BD on deck tonight


----------



## Mike0206

Getting ready to watch SPACEBALLS!!!!


----------



## pharoah

JQueen said:


> Olympus has fallen BD on deck tonight


that movie is awesome i totally enjoyed that.video and audio quality are top notch.


----------



## ALMFamily

Mike0206 said:


> Getting ready to watch SPACEBALLS!!!!


Classic movie! Really like The Princess Bride too - cannot believe Sonnie has still not seen it.....


----------



## Mike0206

ALMFamily said:


> Classic movie! Really like The Princess Bride too - cannot believe Sonnie has still not seen it.....


Seriously!!!! The princess bride is a great movie! "Aaaaaaaaas yooooou wiiiiiiish!!!!!


----------



## B- one

ALMFamily said:


> Classic movie! Really like The Princess Bride too - cannot believe Sonnie has still not seen it.....


I liked the Princess Bride as well. Watching Bullet to the head.


----------



## mechman

ALMFamily said:


> Classic movie! Really like The Princess Bride too - cannot believe Sonnie has still not seen it.....


*Inconceivable!*


----------



## ALMFamily

mechman said:


> *Inconceivable!*


I do not think that means what you think it means!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Watching World War Z tonight and it has some crazy good ELF going on!!


----------



## JQueen

Just finished Olympus Has Fallen and I thought it was really good.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I really enjoyed that one as well. Lots of action and explosions with a fair story. Great popcorn movie!


----------



## gorb

Just finished watching Eagle Eye. I've seen it before, but felt like watching it again


----------



## ALMFamily

Just finished watching Pitch Perfect - my wife and youngest son love that movie!


----------



## Peter Loeser

Dale Rasco said:


> Watching World War Z tonight and it has some crazy good ELF going on!!


Great movie. I enjoyed the story and action. Haven't seen it at home yet but looking forward to trying it out. 



JQueen said:


> Just finished Olympus Has Fallen and I thought it was really good.


We enjoyed this one too. As others have stated, it's _Die Hard_ in the White House. Still entertaining with good action and soundtrack.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> Just finished watching Pitch Perfect - my wife and youngest son love that movie!


What does Joe think of the movie?


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> What does Joe think of the movie?


It is not bad - definitely worth a watch.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> It is not bad - definitely worth a watch.


My wife really wants to watch it but somehow I talk her out of it in favor of another. Maybe I'll just sit down and give it a try.


----------



## asere

Snitch was a good movie. Wife also enjoyed it.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched "Now You See it" last night at a friends house. I am going to rent it and watch it again on the big screen. I think it would be a good movie to watch in 3d. The effects looked good on a 50" FP... I can't wait to see it on our 134" screen.


----------



## Greenster

Finally say Lincoln. It was very informative and well acted. Not much action or sound for the home theater. I give it a 6 out of 10.


----------



## PassingInterest

Life of Pi. I don't get it.

I entered that in google and when I got to "I d---" google filled in the rest for me "Life of Pi I d_on't get it_."
So, I know I'm not the only one.
It had good cinematography, but I considered the movie a complete waste of time.
I also don't understand the high ratings it got.

Did everybody else here love the movie?


----------



## Dale Rasco

I thought the opening credits were phenomenal and then the movie started and I turned it off after about 20 minutes.


----------



## PassingInterest

Dale Rasco said:


> I thought the opening credits were phenomenal and then the movie started and I turned it off after about 20 minutes.


Thanks Dale. I'm glad it's not just me. I only wish I had turned it off after 20 minutes. And to think that I could have swept the driveway or pulled weeds or _something _more entertaining than that movie.


----------



## JQueen

We watched Now You See Me and I thought it was very entertaining I give it....


----------



## NBPk402

Dale Rasco said:


> I thought the opening credits were phenomenal and then the movie started and I turned it off after about 20 minutes.


Same here...


----------



## tripplej

We were at a friends place and with a bunch of kids around acting crazy, we ended up turning on the tv and adding an oldie but goodie.. 

Toy Story 2. 

The movie is still great and all the kids actually watched the tv and we were able to get some peace. 

Thank goodness for pixar!


----------



## Mike Edwards

Mike0206 said:


> That's a very entertaining movie. Red 2 is coming out or is it now right?


Red 2 hit theaters a month ago or so. Not out on disc yet though


----------



## PassingInterest

mechman said:


> The Ladykillers. I love Coen brothers films!


I laughed so hard in some parts that I couldn't breathe. So, that's a Coen brothers film. I'll have to look for more.


----------



## WooferHound

I watched 4 movies yesterday . . .

First up was *1408*, It was an excellent 2007 movie about a writer that does books about haunted motels. Great story and fun unpredictable film.
5 of 5 stars *****

Second was *What Dreams May Come* with Robin Williams, a 1998 film about a guy in heaven that saves his wife from Hell. Interesting visuals and the story was ok but the whole flow kept getting slower and slower until it was in suspended animation and stalled out completely, couldn't finish it.
1 star out of 5 *

Third was *Wanderlust* with Jennifer Anniston. An excellently fun 2012 comedy that kept you guessing all the way to the end.
5 stars out of 5 *****

And Lastly was *Barely Legal*. a 2011 film about 3 girls that all want to lose their virginity at their 18th birthday party. Interesting story.
I'll throw 3 stars out of 5 at this one ***


----------



## dougc

I was looking forward to Star Trek tonight, but I'm off a day - doesn't release until tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Empire State and Pain & Gain this weekend. Both enjoyable movies, supposedly based off true stories. Some action, a few laughs and relaxing to sit back and just enjoy.


----------



## JBrax

Purchased the new Star Trek in 3D. We watched this one in theaters and really enjoyed it. Looking forward to sitting down with this in 3D. I already know I'm going to love it and curious to see how it looks and sounds in my home theater.


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> Purchased the new Star Trek in 3D. We watched this one in theaters and really enjoyed it. Looking forward to sitting down with this in 3D. I already know I'm going to love it and curious to see how it looks and sounds in my home theater.


No sir - you are supposed to watch Pitch Perfect first!


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> No sir - you are supposed to watch Pitch Perfect first!


Somehow yet again I was able to convince her that Star Trek would be the better watch. She really enjoys watching movies in 3D. I would suspect Pitch Perfect will be watched this week at some point.


----------



## JQueen

JBrax said:


> Somehow yet again I was able to convince her that Star Trek would be the better watch. She really enjoys watching movies in 3D. I would suspect Pitch Perfect will be watched this week at some point.


Maybe she just really enjoys spending time with you


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> Maybe she just really enjoys spending time with you


Thanks JQueen. I'd like to think she does and as she always tells me she likes being the accommodating wife. She's a good woman.


----------



## JBrax

Ok, so the 3D version of Star Trek Into Darkness won't play the lossless audio. This is a deal breaker for me and in goes the regular Blu-ray version. The audio is more important to me than watching this in 3D. Just sayin…


----------



## bkeeler10

JBrax said:


> Ok, so the 3D version of Star Trek Into Darkness won't play the lossless audio. This is a deal breaker for me and in goes the regular Blu-ray version. The audio is more important to me than watching this in 3D. Just sayin…


What?! You can't have both? Did they run out of space on the disc? Is this common?

I'm with you on this one - I would choose lossless audio over 3D too.


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> What?! You can't have both? Did they run out of space on the disc? Is this common?
> 
> I'm with you on this one - I would choose lossless audio over 3D too.


I've read that with some versions of 3D the lossless audio isn't available but until now haven't experienced this. I would imagine it is a space issue but for me I would much rather enjoy the Dolby TrueHD audio. I spent the extra money but in a way feel cheated.


----------



## Mike0206

I just finished watching Star Trek Into the Darkness and I loved it in theaters but for some reason the audio was lacking for me. It was Dolby True HD but for some reason it seemed a bit lackluster. Is it just me or did anyone else who has seen this movie notice the soundtrack seeming a bit flat? I was expecting more. I may need to watch it again just to make sure


----------



## JBrax

Mike0206 said:


> I just finished watching Star Trek Into the Darkness and I loved it in theaters but for some reason the audio was lacking for me. It was Dolby True HD but for some reason it seemed a bit lackluster. Is it just me or did anyone else who has seen this movie notice the soundtrack seeming a bit flat? I was expecting more. I may need to watch it again just to make sure


I found the audio to be impressive once I removed the 3D Dolby Digital version. The Dolby TrueHD version was very immersive with some really good LFE.


----------



## Mike0206

JBrax said:


> I found the audio to be impressive once I removed the 3D Dolby Digital version. The Dolby TrueHD version was very immersive with some really good LFE.


I think I've been messing around with speaker placement and setup way to much the last few days. I recalibrated my system just before watching the film tonight and I'm thinking that may have had an effect. I will watch it again this weekend once I get the setup tuned again for the treatments I put up. I think I might be going crazy! Lol


----------



## JBrax

Mike0206 said:


> I think I've been messing around with speaker placement and setup way to much the last few days. I recalibrated my system just before watching the film tonight and I'm thinking that may have had an effect. I will watch it again this weekend once I get the setup tuned again for the treatments I put up. I think I might be going crazy! Lol


I completely understand your frustration. It's a constant fight to get things just right and even when you do you're always wanting to improve the sound. I'm very happy with the sound of my system but on occasion I still get the tweak and tinker bug.


----------



## bkeeler10

It's a symptom inherent to the audio bug sickness. I have it too. And yes, sometimes I think I might be crazy. My wife has no doubt in her mind about it.


----------



## gorb

Star Trek: Into Darkness arrived on my porch yesterday, so that's what I watched. I enjoyed it


----------



## Peter Loeser

gorb said:


> Star Trek: Into Darkness arrived on my porch yesterday, so that's what I watched. I enjoyed it


I missed this one in theaters but I'm contemplating picking up the Blu-ray. It seems to be getting mostly positive reviews.


----------



## pharoah

gorb said:


> Star Trek: Into Darkness arrived on my porch yesterday, so that's what I watched. I enjoyed it


i got that on bluray yesterday.i seen it at the theater as well.i agree it is a good movie.


----------



## gorb

Peter Loeser said:


> I missed this one in theaters but I'm contemplating picking up the Blu-ray. It seems to be getting mostly positive reviews.


Yeah, I missed it in the theater as well. I really enjoyed it, so it gets a recommendation from me


----------



## mechman

PassingInterest said:


> I laughed so hard in some parts that I couldn't breathe. So, that's a Coen brothers film. I'll have to look for more.


I'd recommend these:

The Big Lebowski (one of my all time favorites!)
Fargo
No Country for Old Men (not a comedy)
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
True Grit (latest version)
Bad Santa

:T


----------



## mvision7m

The Thin Red Line (blu ray). Moving and thoughtful with plenty of action (after 40 minutes or so) and wonderful cinematography, superb video quality, audio quality and acting. Great film.


----------



## NBPk402

We just watched the new Star Trek movie... 134" (16:9) just doesn't cut it. When I do the theater we are going at least 150" (2.35:1).


----------



## gorb

Nice. I make do with 46"


----------



## Mike0206

ellisr63 said:


> We just watched the new Star Trek movie... 134" (16:9) just doesn't cut it. When I do the theater we are going at least 150" (2.35:1).


Sheesh!!!!!!i could only dream of 120" screen and your talking 150"?! That would be awesome!


----------



## Mike0206

gorb said:


> Nice. I make do with 46"


Lol yeah my 55" has to be good enough for me. It is.......most of the time


----------



## Peter Loeser

ellisr63 said:


> We just watched the new Star Trek movie... 134" (16:9) just doesn't cut it. When I do the theater we are going at least 150" (2.35:1).


Might rent this one tonight before buying it. We'll have to tolerate it on our 60" plasma :sad:

I think I'll wait to upgrade my display until UHD/4K equipment comes down in price and more content is available. Of course, by then I'm sure I will have found something else to spend the money on...


----------



## NBPk402

Mike0206 said:


> Sheesh!!!!!!i could only dream of 120" screen and your talking 150"?! That would be awesome!


Normally when I see a movie in the theater and then watch it at home I am just as satisfied... Last night I was left wanting a bigger screen. I have not felt this before... Maybe it just means this movie really is meant for a really big screen.


----------



## bkeeler10

ellisr63 said:


> We just watched the new Star Trek movie... 134" (16:9) just doesn't cut it. When I do the theater we are going at least 150" (2.35:1).


How far away do you sit from your screen?


----------



## NBPk402

bkeeler10 said:


> How far away do you sit from your screen?


About 12'


----------



## tripplej

We watched "Saving Private Ryan". This is an excellent movie to help showcase your speakers. With the bullets flying around and all the D-Day activities on the beach. Just an amazing movie! Highly recommended.


----------



## bkeeler10

ellisr63 said:


> About 12'


Wow that's big. 50.5 degrees viewing angle, and the 150" diagonal would be 55 degrees. Wow :yikes:


----------



## bkeeler10

bkeeler10 said:


> Wow that's big. 50.5 degrees viewing angle, and the 150" diagonal would be 55 degrees. Wow :yikes:


Scratch that. My bad. The 134" diagonal is 44 degrees, and the 150" diagonal is 49 degrees (assuming a 16x9 AR). Sorry.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

JBrax said:


> Somehow yet again I was able to convince her that Star Trek would be the better watch. She really enjoys watching movies in 3D. I would suspect Pitch Perfect will be watched this week at some point.


Embarrassed to admit it, but pitch perfect was pretty funny


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Fugitive 20th year anniversary. Picture was great. Sound was very disappointing. Would have thought the bus and train crashes would have had some great bass in DTS-Ma, but next to nothing. Big disappointment. Still worth the $13 though IMHO


----------



## Mike0206

mark_anderson_us said:


> Embarrassed to admit it, but pitch perfect was pretty funny


I wouldn't be......that movie was hilarious! Cracks me up every time I see fat Amy! She's a riot!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Mike0206 said:


> I wouldn't be......that movie was hilarious! Cracks me up every time I see fat Amy! She's a riot!


Yeah acca-hilarious


----------



## Mike0206

mark_anderson_us said:


> Yeah acca-hilarious


Haha!


----------



## PassingInterest

mechman said:


> I'd recommend these:
> 
> The Big Lebowski (one of my all time favorites!)
> Fargo
> No Country for Old Men (not a comedy)
> O Brother, Where Art Thou?
> True Grit (latest version)
> Bad Santa
> 
> :T


"No, _you're _Mr. Lebowski. I'm...The Dude, man."

Thanks for the recommendations. I haven't seen the last two yet, but I've enjoyed the rest that you recommended and it's been long enough, that I'm adding each one to my list to watch soon. Great recommendations!




ellisr63 said:


> When I do the theater we are going at least 150" (2.35:1).


150"! I didn't even know I had it rough until now. I just have a 50" and a magnifying glass.


----------



## ericzim

Last Night we watched The Whoopie Boys and Star Trek: Into Darkness. The Whoopie Boys is an all time comedy favorite of mine. Star Trek was a blind buy for me and after a couple of issues with the disk on my LG bluray players, the story is only so-so but the audio and video is fantastic.


----------



## ALMFamily

Mike0206 said:


> I wouldn't be......that movie was hilarious! Cracks me up every time I see fat Amy! She's a riot!


You mean fat Amy! :rofl:


----------



## NBPk402

Am I the only one that thinks Star Trek is better on a theater size screen than a HT size screen?


----------



## Peter Loeser

ellisr63 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Star Trek is better on a theater size screen than a HT size screen?


I think a 134" screen _is_ a theater sized screen to most of us!


----------



## NBPk402

Peter Loeser said:


> I think a 134" screen _is_ a theater sized screen to most of us!


I guess I must be used to it since I use it as a TV and for browsing the forums too.


----------



## Peter Loeser

We watched _Hot Fuzz_ at the recommendation of a friend. It's a little slow at times, but overall a pretty decent movie with some definite lol moments. There is some notable bass in the soundtrack too.


----------



## gorb

Hot Fuzz is hilarious. The flying kick is awesome


----------



## Mike Edwards

gorb said:


> Hot Fuzz is hilarious. The flying kick is awesome


"pub?"


----------



## mvision7m

Finding Nemo 3D. 
Good movie, excellent 3D with plenty of depth of field and bright, colorful underwater environments.


----------



## Greenster

mvision7m said:


> Finding Nemo 3D.
> Good movie, excellent 3D with plenty of depth of field and bright, colorful underwater environments.


I think this is one of the best surround sound movies as well. It never fails to make me jump.


----------



## PassingInterest

Star Trek Into Darkness just gave my Howitzer subs a good workout. Enjoyed the movie.


----------



## asere

Its a Friday the 13th night for us!


----------



## moosejr

PAUL UNRATED is on for tonight.


----------



## bkeeler10

PassingInterest said:


> Star Trek Into Darkness just gave my Howitzer subs a good workout. Enjoyed the movie.


Yeah no kidding. I watched it last night as well and thoroughly enjoyed it. And the audio was quite a spectacle - even if the movie had been mediocre it would have been worth it. I will probably have to watch this again.


----------



## Mike Edwards

it definitely has a loud aggressive sound track. too bad it's another movie that fell victim to studio's putting a filter on the bass


----------



## Mike0206

Mike Edwards said:


> it definitely has a loud aggressive sound track. too bad it's another movie that fell victim to studio's putting a filter on the bass


Is that what it is? I kind of felt the bass was very subdued in this movie. I though it may have been Dolby true hd format but wasn't sure.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Mike0206 said:


> Is that what it is? I kind of felt the bass was very subdued in this movie. I though it may have been Dolby true hd format but wasn't sure.


yup, it wasn't as bad as the Hobbit where they filtered all the LFE below 50hz.., but I noticed it during the "warp out" scene .. it was loud but the extension wasn't there. this one they filtered all the LFE below 30hz... it's become a frustrating habit in hollywood lately to go on a "loudness" war and filter all the subsonic material in an effort to enhance the more aggressively heard frequencies in midbass


----------



## bkeeler10

Great isn't that exactly what we need - more loudness wars. That's a shame. And apparently I need different subs. I thought there were a couple of pretty deep bass moments but I know my subs' response drops off like a rock below about 28 Hz. I need another octave or so of extension.


----------



## Mike0206

Mike Edwards said:


> yup, it wasn't as bad as the Hobbit where they filtered all the LFE below 50hz.., but I noticed it during the "warp out" scene .. it was loud but the extension wasn't there. this one they filtered all the LFE below 30hz... it's become a frustrating habit in hollywood lately to go on a "loudness" war and filter all the subsonic material in an effort to enhance the more aggressively heard frequencies in midbass


Thanks for that tidbit of info Mike. When I first saw Star Trek( not in theaters but on my system) the other night I reported the audio as being a bit lackluster( on the bass side). Thought it might be because I was tinkering around with my setup. But I couldn't help but compare it to the wonderful LFE in Oblivion! I would venture to guess that movie had no filter on LFE........anyways the rest of the soundtrack on Star Trek was great, I watched it again two nights ago, but still seemed to be lacking in bass for me. Now I know it wasn't just me.


----------



## NBPk402

Mike0206 said:


> Thanks for that tidbit of info Mike. When I first saw Star Trek( not in theaters but on my system) the other night I reported the audio as being a bit lackluster( on the bass side). Thought it might be because I was tinkering around with my setup. But I couldn't help but compare it to the wonderful LFE in Oblivion! I would venture to guess that movie had no filter on LFE........anyways the rest of the soundtrack on Star Trek was great, I watched it again two nights ago, but still seemed to be lacking in bass for me. Now I know it wasn't just me.


I had the same complaint, then last night I watched it again and I checked my settings on the 4520... I had the 4520 set to stop the bass from going outside the room! I turned that off and I had plenty of bass.


----------



## Mike Edwards

yeah, the amount of 30hz + LFE is incredible and forceful. it just loses some low end extension which is dissapointing for all of those with low tuned LLT's and sealed sub setups (I'm still using a horn based sub with a cutoff of about 24 hz but that's about to change this month  )


----------



## mechman

Oblivion. Wasn't all that impressed with it and I couldn't watch it that loud as my daughter is just starting the recovery from a sports concussion injury. 

I'd give the movie a 6 out of 10.


----------



## asere

mechman said:


> Oblivion. Wasn't all that impressed with it and I couldn't watch it that loud as my daughter is just starting the recovery from a sports concussion injury.
> 
> I'd give the movie a 6 out of 10.


Wishing her a speedy recovery !


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Since you brought up "the loudness war" comment, I was wondering just the opposite of what y'all are talking about. To me, it seems like so many movies now-a-days put more LFE in silly things, like scene changes or dramatic moments, that there are when LFE are called for (like things blowing up, or space ships coming in, etc..). 
Anybody else know what I'm talking about?
There have been times the bass is almost a constant, so I end up turning off the amp for the infinite baffle sub. It's just too much needless bass. 

Too keep some continuity with the thread, the wife and I watched and old school "blow stuff up" movie last night "_Deep Impact_".
The effects are certainly dated, but an entertaining movie regardless.

Bob


----------



## asere

I know what you mean. Example towards the beginning of WWZ the bass was out there when nothing was going on but Brad and his wife taking in the kitchen


----------



## JBrax

Deep impact is one of my favorites and I can relate with the bloated bass. Since I've placed a Subdude under my sub the effect has been tamed and is much more tolerable now. Pretty good investment if the LFE is sometimes overwhelming.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Bob in St. Louis said:


> Since you brought up "the loudness war" comment, I was wondering just the opposite of what y'all are talking about. To me, it seems like so many movies now-a-days put more LFE in silly things, like scene changes or dramatic moments, that there are when LFE are called for (like things blowing up, or space ships coming in, etc..).
> Anybody else know what I'm talking about?


Yep. Even things like people getting punched or handguns being fired are accompanied by an unrealistic amount of bass that takes away from my overall enjoyment of the scenes in many cases. Then like you said, something explodes and you think, "where was the rumble"?


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Peter Loeser said:


> Yep. Even things like people getting punched or handguns being fired are accompanied by an unrealistic amount of bass that takes away from my overall enjoyment of the scenes in many cases. Then like you said, something explodes and you think, "where was the rumble"?


That's it, right there. Couldn't have said it better myself. :foottap:


----------



## JQueen

We are watching finding nemo tonight on my new home made projection screen


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched The lost medallion tonight with my two daughters. It's a limited release in theatres movie produced by Christians. It was actually not bad, the acting was decent and story (meant to be fictional) as its being told as a story to some orphans in a home who just need something to lift their spirits.
The movie is filmed in a tropical area and much of the visuals are quite stunning, loads of color and very rich.


----------



## gorb

JQueen said:


> We are watching finding nemo tonight on my new home made projection screen
> 
> View attachment 44040


Love that movie. I can't wait for the Dory sequel!


----------



## mechman

gorb said:


> Love that movie. I can't wait for the Dory sequel!


+1! :T


----------



## chrapladm

Just watched Little Mermaid on BR. Awesome to finally have a better copy.


----------



## Mike Edwards

grrrrrrr, you non U.S. guys are lucky. I'm still waiting on word from Disney to confirm if we're getting a copy


----------



## B- one

We watched Broken City it was not as bad as I heard it was.


----------



## chrapladm

Mike Edwards said:


> grrrrrrr, you non U.S. guys are lucky. I'm still waiting on word from Disney to confirm if we're getting a copy


lol I bought mine yesterday with Girl with the Dragon Tattoo trilogy. Loved the movie series and hated the fact that they made another version of it for people who cant read.:rolleyesno:


----------



## gorb

chrapladm said:


> lol I bought mine yesterday with Girl with the Dragon Tattoo trilogy. Loved the movie series and hated the fact that they made another version of it for people who cant read.:rolleyesno:


I enjoyed the American version of the movie as well, but I do think the original version is better. I still prefer the books of course. It's unfortunate how young the author was when he died (only 50 years old). He was almost done with a fourth novel, but I guess it'll go unfinished as well.

Anyway, my girlfriend and I watched Dirty Dancing today, since neither of us had seen it before. It wasn't bad


----------



## chrapladm

I dont tend to read much, unless on a forum, and after seeing the trilogy I went out and bought the books. Just a great series I thoroughly enjoyed.

And Dirty Dancing is a great classic.


----------



## Mike Edwards

nobody puts baby in the corner


----------



## lcaillo

I watched Oblivion with the kids last night. It was much better than I expected, and it was not unpleasant to watch it for a second time. I almost never watch a movie twice, at least until enough time has gone by that I forget most of it.

What was interesting about this viewing was that I watched it the first time at Sonnie's when we were there for the speaker listening event. Sonnie has a truly outstanding theater. I on the other hand have a 50" PDP, 5 in wall speakers and 2 12" IB woofers in the ceiling. Not bad sounding at all, but nothing impressive. I expected to be completely disinterested. I was pleasantly surprised that the film held my interest on the smaller screen and without bone jarring bass.


----------



## Mike Edwards

lcaillo said:


> I watched Oblivion with the kids last night. It was much better than I expected, and it was not unpleasant to watch it for a second time. I almost never watch a movie twice, at least until enough time has gone by that I forget most of it.
> 
> What was interesting about this viewing was that I watched it the first time at Sonnie's when we were there for the speaker listening event. Sonnie has a truly outstanding theater. I on the other hand have a 50" PDP, 5 in wall speakers and 2 12" IB woofers in the ceiling. Not bad sounding at all, but nothing impressive. I expected to be completely disinterested. I was pleasantly surprised that the film held my interest on the smaller screen and without bone jarring bass.


I would kill to hear and see something like Oblivion at Sonnie's HT!!!... I always thought I did a good job, but he can give the bass and HT nuts on AVS a good run for their money (except maybe BassThatHZ or Popalock lol)


----------



## Picture_Shooter

I watched The Darkest Hour last night. Enjoyed the deep dark colors, but the film left me hanging for more.


----------



## Dale Rasco

We finally got to see This is the End. Hilarious movie if you like those guys.


----------



## PassingInterest

Just sat through _The Watch_--Ben Stiller and company. That movie stunk up the whole house. 

I briefly considered getting electro-shock therapy, just to delete that movie from my brain. 
But if I don't remember seeing it, I might end up watching it again, only to have to delete it from my brain again and I _hate _it when that happens.


----------



## JBrax

Dale Rasco said:


> We finally got to see This is the End. Hilarious movie if you like those guys.


Can't wait for that one. My daughter (21) thinks that's the funniest movie ever made.


----------



## ALMFamily

Just finished watching the new Star Trek movie - I actually enjoyed it very much. It had enough of the old ST tie-ins, but did a good job of putting their own spin on it.

But, could Abrams have possibly used any more light flares? I think every sequence of the ending credits had at least one... :rolleyesno:


----------



## Mike Edwards

yeah, the lens flares get annoying really fast. I hate to see the amount of lens flares the lightsabers are gonna have in episode 7


----------



## JBrax

I'm glad I'm not the only one that is irritated by the lens flare. I really don't understand the need for it.


----------



## ericzim

The wife and I watched "House of the Long Shadows" "Five Minarets in New York" aka "Act of Vengeance" and "Dr. Phibes Rises Again".


----------



## ALMFamily

ericzim said:


> The wife and I watched "House of the Long Shadows" "Five Minarets in New York" aka "Act of Vengeance" and "Dr. Phibes Rises Again".


My goodness - that is a marathon session. And, on a school night no less!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Peter Gabriel Live in Athens - Blu-ray - disappointing. Good sound and video, but bad concert (IMHO - I'm sure die hard PG fans will disagree)

Oblivion with my shiny new Buttkicker LFE. They're fantastic. Not really a sci-fi fan, but enjoyed this movie (Netflix rental). Think I'm going to but it when it drops to $10-ish

There's a great scene (photographically) where Morgan Freeman is in the dark wearing shades. He strikes a match and lights a cigar.


----------



## tripplej

Went to a friend's house the other day and we watched "Casino Royale". Just an amazing movie. Great scenery in the racing scene and the sound was awesome! Overall a great movie!


----------



## bkeeler10

Yeah, Casino Royale is simply a great show. I just love the opening chase sequence. I remember the first time I saw it, and still enjoy watching it. It's been a while though -- gonna have to revisit it soon.


----------



## ericzim

ALMFamily said:


> My goodness - that is a marathon session. And, on a school night no less!


Lousy night for television so we made it a movie night.


----------



## asere

Watched World War Z and now watching Amour. No lfe there lol!


----------



## Mike0206

Finished up Inception for the umpteenth time. Love that movie!


----------



## phillihp23

tripplej said:


> Went to a friend's house the other day and we watched "Casino Royale". Just an amazing movie. Great scenery in the racing scene and the sound was awesome! Overall a great movie!


I must agree. Great flick. I have watched it numerous times and always up to watch it again.


----------



## asere

Watching Mud.


----------



## mvision7m

Watched 'Close Encounters Of The Third Kind' on blu ray last night. 

This movie was a real treat to watch. The picture quality was simply superb considering its age with deep, solid blacks and a nice, consistent film like look. I felt like I was at the theater. The sound was also good but not quite as good as the PQ in my opinion although there was some hefty LFE at times. 

Very enjoyable.


----------



## tripplej

After watching Fox TV show Sleepy Hollow the other day, I decided to watch my dvd copy of the movie Sleepy Hollow from 1999 which has Johnny Depp and Christina Ricci. The best part of the movie is the score. The score is just very good. Not a great movie but has some good funny moments and Depp does an outstanding job playing Ichabod Crane. Highly recommended!


----------



## moosejr

tripplej said:


> After watching Fox TV show Sleepy Hollow the other day, I decided to watch my dvd copy of the movie Sleepy Hollow from 1999 which has Johnny Depp and Christina Ricci. The best part of the movie is the score. The score is just very good. Not a great movie but has some good funny moments and Depp does an outstanding job playing Ichabod Crane. Highly recommended!


 I'm going to have to pick that one up it's a great movie and Sleepy Hollow on Fox is a great new show


----------



## JQueen

We will be watching Cinderella On BD tonight


----------



## asere

Watching the Emmy Awards!


----------



## NBPk402

We watched the latest "Tron" movies last night... My wife and I both really like it. I noticed there is a Sequel coming out in 2014 too.


----------



## typ44q

Finally got to see Now You See Me on bluray from Netflix. I will say after reading all the mediocre reviews of this movie that I went into it with very low expectations and found that I rather enjoyed it. It was a fun movie and well worth a rental.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Watched Parker and Erased yesterday. Enjoyed them both


----------



## mechman

I watched Argo. I thought it was good. :T

Thank you Canada!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

mechman said:


> I watched Argo. I thought it was good. :T
> 
> Thank you Canada!


Just bought Blu-ray. Saw at movies when it came out. One of the best movies of the year IMHO. I know the ending and a lot of other parts were Hollywood fiction, and I'm cool with that. The bit that seemed really off was 69 days (if I recall correctly) into hiding in the Canadian Embassy basement they're still dressing for dinner and behaving like it's a regular dinner party. 

Was gonna watch BD this week, but my copy of IronMan 3 just shipped


----------



## gorb

Not a movie, but I watched UFC 165 yesterday. A bunch of really good fights. I disagree with the decision in the final, but both fighters did an excellent job.


----------



## WooferHound

I recently watched 2 movies very much alike and also very different.
They were *Dark City* (1998) and *The Adjustment Bureau* (2011)
These movies are about a higher power group of people that control the lives and physical surroundings of the common people.
Really good movies, I'll shoot 4 stars at both of them.


----------



## Peter Loeser

_The Adjustment Bureau_ was good. Definitely an interesting story and I like both of the main actors.

I finally spent the money on _The Incredibles_ Blu-ray, so that will hopefully be happening sometime this week.


----------



## chashint

We finally watched Star Trek Into Darkness, 3D BR.
Really enjoyed the movie a lot.
All of us liked the respin of an old enemy doing it a new way and to see Kirk / Spock switch positions on a remake of an old scene made all of us hoot out loud ... as to whether that was the intended reaction or not may be debatable but we all liked it and thought it was funny.
Always good for an original series star to have a cameo too.
A very solid movie from the new generation Star Trek crew.


----------



## JQueen

Rise of the Guardians tonight .. My daughter said "I want to watch the movie with frosting(Jack Frost) in it"


----------



## Mike0206

Peter Loeser said:


> The Adjustment Bureau was good. Definitely an interesting story and I like both of the main actors. I finally spent the money on The Incredibles Blu-ray, so that will hopefully be happening sometime this week.


 Man I've been waiting for The Incredibles to go on sale but it never does! I might have to bite the bullet on that one finally to.


----------



## B- one

Mike0206 said:


> Man I've been waiting for The Incredibles to go on sale but it never does! I might have to bite the bullet on that one finally to.


You can wait until BB starts the upgrade and save. Trade in any DVD in original package and they will give you a slip good for $5 off any bluray $9.99 and up. They start the deal it seems like 3-4 times a year.


----------



## Mike0206

B- one said:


> You can wait until BB starts the upgrade and save. Trade in any DVD in original package and they will give you a slip good for $5 off any bluray $9.99 and up. They start the deal it seems like 3-4 times a year.


 That's a good idea! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched World war Z, not a huge zombi movie fan but this movie did have some tense moments and great audio. Had to turn my head a couple times but all in all an ok movie


----------



## B- one

tonyvdb said:


> Watched World war Z, not a huge zombi movie fan but this movie did have some tense moments and great audio. Had to turn my head a couple times but all in all an ok movie


I have been trying to finish that movie for about a week now. Our little one is paying to much attention to watch that type of movie now.


----------



## Greenster

B- one said:


> You can wait until BB starts the upgrade and save. Trade in any DVD in original package and they will give you a slip good for $5 off any bluray $9.99 and up. They start the deal it seems like 3-4 times a year.


Is BB Block Buster?


----------



## Mike0206

Greenster said:


> Is BB Block Buster?


 best buy


----------



## Mike Edwards

Greenster said:


> Is BB Block Buster?


BB is technically Blockbuster

BBY is usually used for Best Buy


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Last Castle - Great movie with James Galdonfini and Robert Redford. Wish they'd release on BD


----------



## JQueen

Watched Hostages.. And it's going to be a great 15episode series


----------



## Peter Loeser

My wife requested _The Great Gatsby_. I had little interest in seeing it initially but we both really enjoyed it. The story and characters were interesting (Disclaimer: neither of us has read the book). A bit much going on visually at times but overall the soundtrack and picture were great.


----------



## tripplej

We saw the movie "I am Sam" starring Sean Penn. For those of you who haven't seen this movie, it is a very touching movie. Worth watching in my opinion. Story is very well done. Dakota Fanning does an awesome job in this movie. That girl has talent that is for sure even at a very small age!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Iron Man 3 - Disappointed. I'll confess I'm not a superhero fan (only watch Batman and IronMan, the latter, because it's usually pretty funny. Can't do Superman, Spiderman, Transfomers, etc.) 

Don't get me wrong, it's a great demo disc. The sound (esp. LFE with my buttkickers) was incredible and some of the visuals where phenomenal too. The story was way too comic like for me. (Yes, I know it's based on a comic). I lost interest several times and at 2hrs 10 mins, it really seemed to drag, as it was the same thing over and over again. Rob Downey Jr had his usual share of comedic lines and Ben Kingsley's role was pretty good later in the movie.


----------



## JBrax

mark_anderson_us said:


> Last Castle - Great movie with James Galdonfini and Robert Redford. Wish they'd release on BD


That was a great movie! If they do ever release it on Blu-ray I'll be adding it to the collection.


----------



## JBrax

Doing a double header tonight. First up is V/H/S/2 and next will be Iron Man 3. Not so sure about V/H/S/2 but grabbed it on a whim but really looking forward to Iron Man 3. I really enjoyed the first two and fully expect to enjoy three.


----------



## PassingInterest

Oh man, I'm really looking forward to your rating of VHS2.

If you hear your wife scream during the movie, that's one thumb up.
If you can't hear your wife's screams over your own, that's two thumbs up.


----------



## JBrax

PassingInterest said:


> Oh man, I'm really looking forward to your rating of VHS2. If you hear your wife scream during the movie, that's one thumb up. If you can't hear your wife's screams over your own, that's two thumbs up.


The wife won't be watching this one but I'll let ya know what I thought.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> The wife won't be watching this one but I'll let ya know what I thought.


Please do. I'm interested in watching it!


----------



## JBrax

V/H/S/2 was dumb, dumb, and DUMB! Started out somewhat creepy and quickly became hard to watch.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> V/H/S/2 was dumb, dumb, and DUMB! Started out somewhat creepy and quickly became hard to watch.


So the stories were not as good the original vhs?


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> So the stories were not as good the original vhs?


I never seen the original. The first couple were ok I suppose but it got really out there after that. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Mike0206

Just watched World War Z. I thought it was pretty intense. I'm not really into the whole zombie thing to say the least but I thought I'd give it a try. Having said that it was a bit to crazy for me. Now I realized why I don't watch these kind of movies. The video quality I thought was nice cause it was so soft. It wasn't overly bright or sharp. The audio was very good as well IMO.


----------



## PassingInterest

JBrax said:


> V/H/S/2 was dumb, dumb, and DUMB! Started out somewhat creepy and quickly became hard to watch.


I'm sorry to hear that they ruined this one. That's disappointing.


----------



## chashint

Sorry to have to ask....what is VHS?


----------



## tripplej

chashint said:


> Sorry to have to ask....what is VHS?


I also was wondering what it was.. It is a horror movie that started in 2012. Actual name is --> V/H/S

from yahoo.



> "A group of misfits are hired by an unknown third party to burglarize a desolate house in the countryside and acquire a rare tape. Upon searching the house, the guys are confronted with a dead body, a hub of old televisions and an endless supply of cryptic footage, each video stranger and more inexplicable than the last"







It does look very interesting. I never saw the original.

looks like there is a V/H/S 2 which came out July 2013..


----------



## asere

The original was excellent in my opinion. Now I have no choice but see part 2 to compare.


----------



## PassingInterest

chashint said:


> Sorry to have to ask....what is VHS?


V/H/S (the proper name for the movie) is a horror movie. Here is a link to the official movie web site.

Edit: Oops, I didn't realize that TripleJ already provided a most excellent answer to the question. I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## bkeeler10

I watched Skyfall Chapter 27 a couple dozen times today. 100 dB peaks with ears plugged most of the time. Working a sound room at CEDIA! So I will be doing the same tomorrow. And the next day.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Iron Man 3 today and thought it was good. At times the chemistry seemed a little bit lacking and the one liners not as funny as past Iron Man's. Very good audio and video and overall was enjoyable.


----------



## gorb

Watched Parker last night. Jason Statham had the absolute worst TX accent ever. The movie was ok other than that though. Payback is a better version


----------



## mark_anderson_us

gorb said:


> Watched Parker last night. Jason Statham had the absolute worst TX accent ever. The movie was ok other than that though. Payback is a better version


I quite enjoyed it a few weeks ago. Agree about the accent. Typical Statham movie


----------



## moosejr

Watched War Of The Worlds tonight


----------



## asere

Watched Bullet to the Head. The film was better then what I expected.


----------



## JBrax

moosejr said:


> Watched War Of The Worlds tonight


One of the best LFE movies out there if you have a capable sub.


----------



## mechman

Star Trek Into Darkness - very good movie.


----------



## Crazykat

Watched Oblivion last night and found it enjoyable.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Crazykat said:


> Watched Oblivion last night and found it enjoyable.



love the sig! 

regarding the movie, is it good if you're not a trekkie?


----------



## Crazykat

mark_anderson_us said:


> *love the sig*!
> 
> regarding the movie, is it good if you're not a trekkie?


Thanks

I'm not a trekkie since I've only seen a couple of the movies and I find that I'm selective on what Tom Cruise movies I watch ( I don't know why). I really watch movies for entertainment only and so I don't analyze them and Then I list/rank them - won't watch again, maybe watch again and definitely watch again.

Oblivion, I will watch again, the Movie also had some nice LFE in spots.


----------



## ALMFamily

Watched Hansel and Gretel for the first time last night - it was a good popcorn movie, but I must admit I was a little put off by the language. Was it really necessary to have them use that extreme kind of language??


----------



## Crazykat

ALMFamily said:


> Watched Hansel and Gretel for the first time last night - it was a good popcorn movie, but I must admit I was a little put off by the language. Was it really necessary to have them use that extreme kind of language??


I agree.
Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters, had a lot of action and special effects and some good LFE in scenes and could have done just as well without the strong language they used especially for the time period it was to have represented.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Crazykat said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm not a trekkie since I've only seen a couple of the movies and I find that I'm selective on what Tom Cruise movies I watch ( I don't know why). I really watch movies for entertainment only and so I don't analyze them and Then I list/rank them - won't watch again, maybe watch again and definitely watch again.
> 
> Oblivion, I will watch again, the Movie also had some nice LFE in spots.


I really enjoyed oblivion. Generally not a sci-fi fan, but was good


----------



## Audiofan1

The "Great Gatsby"

Simply loved it, room energizing sound track and pristine visuals. It also had a great cast and pulled off the Glitz & Glam of the story. :T


----------



## hyghwayman

World War Z was a great :hsd: movie.


----------



## Crazykat

hyghwayman said:


> World War Z was a great :hsd: movie.


I agree, World War Z was an intense, action filled, good paced movie. Great sound and effects and I only have the DVD, but I'm going to get the Blu-Ray.


----------



## hyghwayman

Crazykat said:


> I agree, World War Z was an intense, action filled, good paced movie. Great sound and effects and I only have the DVD, but I'm going to get the Blu-Ray.


BR was the format and yes the HD audio was fantastic with good use of the surrounds imo


----------



## Crazykat

hyghwayman said:


> BR was the format and yes the HD audio was fantastic with good use of the surrounds imo


I have quite a few Movies on my list to get on Blu-Ray, a little at a time.  I only started buying Blu-rays this year, before that it was all DVD's ( I have over 1500 Dvd's and only 143 BR's) but the Blu-Rays cost more so I have to wait for the price to be right. 
Being retired is Great.  But having a A/V Hobby can be expensive. :spend:


----------



## moparz10

Watched IM3 thought it was a good movie,(just good) didn't have what the first or second ones had,the audio was was great,the cg was great,but the storyline was a let down,it seemed like it lost my attention half way thru the movie.hope future marvel movies do a better job.


----------



## ALMFamily

Crazykat said:


> I have quite a few Movies on my list to get on Blu-Ray, a little at a time.  I only started buying Blu-rays this year, before that it was all DVD's ( I have over 1500 Dvd's and only 143 BR's) but the Blu-Rays cost more so I have to wait for the price to be right.
> Being retired is Great.  But having a A/V Hobby can be expensive. :spend:


Slightly off topic, but since you are just outside Denver, are you planning to attend RMAF?


----------



## Crazykat

ALMFamily said:


> Slightly off topic, but since you are just outside Denver, are you planning to attend RMAF?


I was supposed to go last year but got ill,but this year I want to go on the last day for a few hours.

It's a bad thing for me to do though, makes me want to buy something.


----------



## ALMFamily

Crazykat said:


> I was supposed to go last year but got ill,but this year I want to go on the last day for a few hours.
> 
> It's a bad thing for me to do though, makes me want to buy something.


I hear ya! 

A few of us are planning on attending - look for the guys in the blue HTS shirts!


----------



## tripplej

We saw the animated movie "EPIC". While the animation was great, the story was nothing exciting. Essentially, telling everything from a bug point of view. But, never the less a good movie worth watching. Kids enjoyed. Battle scenes were very impressive. Lot of the characters were well done. Recommended.


----------



## Crazykat

ALMFamily said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> A few of us are planning on attending - look for the guys in the blue HTS shirts!


I will be on the lookout for you guys.


----------



## typ44q

Caught a matinee of Rush. I thought it was a great movie and even tho I am a big fan or Formula one and racing in general I think it would appeal to non racing fans as well. I will certainly be purchasing this when it becomes available on bluray.


----------



## WooferHound

I just watched *Doctor Strangelove* (1964) from NetFlix BluRay. Wow . . . What a great movie about a rogue military official almost causing a Nuclear war with Russia. A totally serious movie that is a comedy. All black & white and low resolution but it looked incredibly great. Made by Stanly Kubrick and amazing.
This is a 5 star movie


----------



## Crazykat

WooferHound said:


> I just watched *Doctor Strangelove* (1984) from NetFlix BluRay. Wow . . . What a great movie about a rogue military official almost causing a Nuclear war with Russia. A totally serious movie that is a comedy. All black & white and low resolution but it looked incredibly great. Made by Stanly Kubrick and amazing.
> This is a 5 star movie


I think it's the same movie.... Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb, originally made in 1964 with Peter Sellers, a good movie.


----------



## moparz10

Just finished watching das boot,love this movie,I'm a fan of submarine movies,I really wish they make more of them.u-571 and the hunt for red October are some other favorites.


----------



## gorb

How about Crimson Tide? I haven't seen it in years but I remember it being very good. I do like The Hunt for Red October (and all Jack Ryan films), Das Boot, and U-571 as well.


----------



## JBrax

Wanted to watch more Breaking Bad but the wife is going to be late getting home. So I'm going to watch Behind Enemy Lines starring Owen Wilson and Gene Hackman. Picked this one up on Blu-ray for $5 at Best Buy and from what I can remember I enjoyed it.


----------



## tripplej

Just found out that today is Gandhi's b-day so in light of this new information, I am going to watch the 1982 oscar award winning movie Gandhi tonight. For those who have not seen this movie, I highly recommend it. Great acting by Ben Kingsley.


----------



## asere

tripplej said:


> Just found out that today is Gandhi's b-day so in light of this new information, I am going to watch the 1982 oscar award winning movie Gandhi tonight. For those who have not seen this movie, I highly recommend it. Great acting by Ben Kingsley.


I Gandhi in my collection but somehow I have never seen it. I hear nothing but good things about the film.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

gorb said:


> How about Crimson Tide? I haven't seen it in years but I remember it being very good. I do like The Hunt for Red October (and all Jack Ryan films), Das Boot, and U-571 as well.



Love Crimson Tide. Red October is Ok. Don't like others


----------



## mark_anderson_us

JBrax said:


> Wanted to watch more Breaking Bad but the wife is going to be late getting home. So I'm going to watch Behind Enemy Lines starring Owen Wilson and Gene Hackman. Picked this one up on Blu-ray for $5 at Best Buy and from what I can remember I enjoyed it.


Any good?


----------



## tripplej

asere said:


> I Gandhi in my collection but somehow I have never seen it. I hear nothing but good things about the film.


Oh you should see it. Excellent acting and just over all an excellent movie! It is no wonder that the movie won so many oscars. Just an amazing movie.

I must warn you thou that the movie is very long. I remember as a kid seeing this movie in the theater and it had intermission. Seriously. it had intermission. It was that long!


----------



## JBrax

mark_anderson_us said:


> Any good?


I enjoyed it though with Owen Wilson it's somewhat odd seeing him in a serious action roll. Definitely worth a watch at $5.00


----------



## mark_anderson_us

tripplej said:


> I must warn you thou that the movie is very long. I remember as a kid seeing this movie in the theater and it had intermission. Seriously. it had intermission. It was that long!


Ditto for Lawrence of Arabia (3h40m or thereabouts). Watched the BD a few weeks ago. They left the intermission in the Blu-ray. just silly if you ask me


----------



## JBrax

Tonight we'll be watching This Is The End and more episodes of Breaking Bad season 2. There looks to be quite a few more episodes in season 2 than there was season 1.


----------



## tripplej

mark_anderson_us said:


> Ditto for Lawrence of Arabia (3h40m or thereabouts). Watched the BD a few weeks ago. They left the intermission in the Blu-ray. just silly if you ask me


Yeah, that is silly. Intermission on a disc. :heehee:

Hollywood doesn't make epic movies like "Lawrence of Arabia" and "Gandhi" anymore. It is too bad. I miss those type of movies.


----------



## bxbigpipi

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2012), I like how they connected it to the original. It was decent. The Amittyville Horror (1979) a classic.


----------



## tripplej

I checked out Gandhi last night. It is a long movie so it took my entire evening. Highly recommended for those who are into history. 

Also, I can't say enough how a great actor Ben Kingsley is! :hail:


----------



## mark_anderson_us

JBrax said:


> Tonight we'll be watching This Is The End and more episodes of Breaking Bad season 2. There looks to be quite a few more episodes in season 2 than there was season 1.


Isn't this supposed to for past tense (i.e. "DID you watch LAST NIGHT"). I thought the whole idea was to enlighten people about what you watched and what you thought of it. The latter is clearly not possible when informing us of what you're going to watch


----------



## Peter Loeser

_Tron: Legacy_ - Probably the best Daft Punk music video I've seen :yes:

In all honesty though, beautiful visuals and an excellent soundtrack. The story could have been better but is still interesting enough to be entertaining.


----------



## PassingInterest

Just saw Insidious 2 at the theater. We both thought it was very, very good. 

Definitely see the first one before you watch the sequel. 

Interested in hearing what others think of this excellent movie.

Seriously, you will enjoy it more if you watch the first one before the sequel.


----------



## JBrax

mark_anderson_us said:


> Isn't this supposed to for past tense (i.e. "DID you watch LAST NIGHT"). I thought the whole idea was to enlighten people about what you watched and what you thought of it. The latter is clearly not possible when informing us of what you're going to watch


Ok, have now watched This Is The End and more episodes of Breaking Bad. This Is The End was hilarious! If you are easily offended by language or well…let's just say easily offended period you may want to avoid.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw Amittyville horror part 2 which I thought was better than the first!


----------



## asere

bxbigpipi said:


> Saw Amittyville horror part 2 which I thought was better than the first!


I thought so too. Maybe its because as a kid cable TV had more reruns of part 2 and watched it more.


----------



## WooferHound

I really enjoyed *The Imaginarium Of Doctor Parnassus*. (2009) Very surrealistic and full of eye candy. About a traveling show that gives the participants a view of their own thoughts. 
Totally wonderful with a rating of 5 stars *****


----------



## mvision7m

Watched The Departed last night. Unfortunately on standard DVD but still enjoyed the movie. Jack in great form while in his later years.


----------



## Crazykat

Received and watched my Blu-ray of Cast Away.
Been sometime since I had last viewed this movie and really enjoyed it, but I do like most if not all of Tom Hanks movies.


----------



## asere

Watched Now You See Me. A waste of two hours!


----------



## Audiofan1

I watched "Mud" and came away very, very impressed. a must see.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched Romeo + Juliet last night... Pretty good movie once it got going.


----------



## tripplej

We watched "The Kings Speech" last night. Very good movie. Colin Firth plays King George VI in this movie. I was very impressed with Colin's acting ability. I can see why this movie won best picture.. Highly recommended.


----------



## asere

Watching Napoleon Dynamite! Funny film!


----------



## sub_crazy

asere said:


> Watched Now You See Me. A waste of two hours!


Oh noooo, have the rental at home and was hoping we will see it tonight, at least my expectations will be low now.


----------



## JBrax

sub_crazy said:


> Oh noooo, have the rental at home and was hoping we will see it tonight, at least my expectations will be low now.


I enjoyed it. It's received a lot more positive reviews than negative. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Crazykat

asere said:


> Watched Now You See Me. A waste of two hours!





sub_crazy said:


> Oh noooo, have the rental at home and was hoping we will see it tonight, at least my expectations will be low now.





JBrax said:


> I enjoyed it. It's received a lot more positive reviews than negative. *Different strokes for different folks I guess*.


I have the DVD also but haven't watched it, but I will since I'm one of those guys that finds enjoyment in most movies. 
.
.
.


----------



## Mike0206

I liked Now You See Me also. I found it very entertaining. Is was worth watching but not sure about buying it.


----------



## PassingInterest

sub_crazy said:


> Oh noooo, have the rental at home and was hoping we will see it tonight, at least my expectations will be low now.


No pressure or anything Mike, but the fate of civilization rests on your rating of this movie.

Well, that might be _slightly _overstated, but it will definitely affect whether or not _I_ watch it.


----------



## asere

Saw the Frozen Ground and the classic Children of the Corn!


----------



## JQueen

This should count .. I had a daddy/daughter day and took her to see Disney on ice!!


----------



## asere

JQueen said:


> This should count .. I had a daddy/daughter day and took her to see Disney on ice!!


Definitely counts! Can't wait for mine to get older to have those moments.


----------



## NBPk402

My wife and I watched Frozen Ground last night... Pretty good movie.


----------



## Mike0206

Watched the Croods and I enjoyed it! It was better than I expected but I wasn't expecting much so not sure what that's saying. Lol!


----------



## typ44q

Went to see Gravity in IMAX 3D over the weekend. Even with all the crazy hype this movie has been getting I was still blown away by it. If you have an IMAX theater anywhere near you try to see it there, it really needs to be seen on a BIG screen. Also the use of 3D was excellent. If you are on the fence about 3D this is a very good example of it really immersing you into the story.


----------



## tonyvdb

Mike0206 said:


> Watched the Croods and I enjoyed it! It was better than I expected but I wasn't expecting much so not sure what that's saying. Lol!


The animation is over the top in the Croods! Dreamworks raised the bar on this one and Pixar will need to catch up. I agree the story its self is just ok not stellar but audio and video its gets 6 stars!


----------



## JQueen

We are watching the Croods tonight


----------



## ALMFamily

JQueen said:


> We are watching the Croods tonight


So are we!


----------



## ALMFamily

ALMFamily said:


> So are we!


Had to pause the movie to say WOW! The colors are simply amazing - and I have not even hit the water scenes yet that everyone has been raving about. The Croods is easily one of the best animated movies I have seen.


----------



## tonyvdb

Yup, can't agree more


----------



## ALMFamily

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, can't agree more


Alright,movie over. You guys were right - the water was simply astounding.


----------



## ALMFamily

ALMFamily said:


> Alright,movie over. You guys were right - the water was simply astounding.


Oh, and the audio was awesome too - especially when they were navigating the tunnels and just one surround carried the audio when someone off camera spoke. Just sooooo cool.....


----------



## tonyvdb

I loved the non animated feel of the camera movements if that makes sense?


----------



## ALMFamily

tonyvdb said:


> I loved the non animated feel of the camera movements if that makes sense?


I know exactly what you mean - it felt like a "live" movie at times. Definitely one to add to show off a theater....


----------



## bkeeler10

You guys (and the review of the movie here on HTS) have me agonizing about The Croods. The dilemma: watch it now on a merely decent 50" TV or wait an indefinite amount of time until I can get the projector I want and watch this amazing stuff properly! Decisions decisions!


----------



## ALMFamily

bkeeler10 said:


> You guys (and the review of the movie here on HTS) have me agonizing about The Croods. The dilemma: watch it now on a merely decent 50" TV or wait an indefinite amount of time until I can get the projector I want and watch this amazing stuff properly! Decisions decisions!


Do both! :bigsmile:


----------



## bkeeler10

That's probably how it will go down. I can't wait that long.


----------



## Mike0206

Wow The Croods sure turned into a reference piece real quick! Lol! I rented it on Apple TV and like I said before I really enjoyed it! I need to see it on blu-Ray and will probably purchase it cause I liked it so much. My comment about not expecting much was more so based on the trailers they showed for the movie. IMO it didn't do the film any favors. But to watch the movie, it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## typ44q

Rented The Descendants on bluray from Netflix. A very enjoyable and rewarding movie with a solid cast. One of Clooney's better performances. It is serious with just enough comedy to keep you from getting depressed by the end.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Safe House. Pretty good. Saw at movies a few years ago, bought BD last week


----------



## WooferHound

bkeeler10 said:


> You guys (and the review of the movie here on HTS) have me agonizing about The Croods. The dilemma: watch it now on a merely decent 50" TV or wait an indefinite amount of time until I can get the projector I want and watch this amazing stuff properly! Decisions decisions!


Watch it Now . . . I saw it in 3D at the theater . . . me and my date loved it. It's interesting how it starts 
out like a normal crude hand animated movie.
see what I did there ^

Just finished watching *Real Steel*. It was a really fun movie and I enjoyed it very much. A Rock'em Sock'em game in movie form. Giving this one 4 Stars, The robots were just a little bit too human with emotions and stuff for me to suspend disbelief or I could have given it another star.


----------



## Mike Edwards

mark_anderson_us said:


> Safe House. Pretty good. Saw at movies a few years ago, bought BD last week


probably the only role I've seen Ryan Reynolds in where he plays a completely serious role


----------



## ALMFamily

Just finished watching World War Z - I enjoyed it. It had an edge of the seat feel to it - and I especially enjoyed those low end sweeps. My wife told me I had to turn it down since I was scaring the kitties...


----------



## WooferHound

Just got done watching *The Fisher King* (1991) with Robin Williams and Jeff Bridges. A wonderful movie I liked very much. Kinda hard to describe this one, about a guy that helps a homeless guy, but it is much more than that and really takes you for a ride before it's over.
It's easy to give this one 5 stars.


----------



## ALMFamily

WooferHound said:


> Just got done watching *The Fisher King* (1991) with Robin Williams and Jeff Bridges. A wonderful movie I liked very much. Kinda hard to describe this one, about a guy that helps a homeless guy, but it is much more than that and really takes you for a ride before it's over.
> It's easy to give this one 5 stars.


That's a good one - one of the movies where they really let Robin Williams loose, but it had a very serious undertone as well.


----------



## Mike0206

Just watched After Earth. Eh......it was ok. Not as bad as what rotten tomatoes or other reviews made it out to be IMO but also not a great movie. Seen it now and probably won't see it again. I really think it suffered cause the boy just is not as good an actor as he and his family think he is. Storyline is an interesting one and I think it could have been a much better movie for sure but in the end it was just ok.


----------



## NBPk402

Mike0206 said:


> Just watched After Earth. Eh......it was ok. Not as bad as what rotten tomatoes or other reviews made it out to be IMO but also not a great movie. Seen it now and probably won't see it again. I really think it suffered cause the boy just is not as good an actor as he and his family think he is. Storyline is an interesting one and I think it could have been a much better movie for sure but in the end it was just ok.


Same movie I am planning on watching tonight :-(


----------



## Eocuph

Lion king! Yeeeeeeee!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Went to see Gravity in IMAX 3D last night. Saw the trailer a few weeks ago and it looked dreadful (whoever made that trailer needs shooting). Given that Rotten tomatoes reviews were 97/90%, and comments I heard from others that had seen it, I thought I'd give it a shot.

Was great. One of the few movies it's actually worth going to the movie theater for. (I hardly ever go, as my home theater is generally a much better experience (and way cheaper, and much better cocktail selection)


----------



## ALMFamily

mark_anderson_us said:


> Went to see Gravity in IMAX 3D last night. Saw the trailer a few weeks ago and it looked dreadful (whoever made that trailer needs shooting). Given that Rotten tomatoes reviews were 97/90%, and comments I heard from others that had seen it, I thought I'd give it a shot.
> 
> Was great. One of the few movies it's actually worth going to the movie theater for. (I hardly ever go, as my home theater is generally a much better experience (and way cheaper, and much better cocktail selection)


Thanks for posting this Mark - I was thinking it might not be worth seeing in the theater as well...


----------



## mark_anderson_us

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for posting this Mark - I was thinking it might not be worth seeing in the theater as well...


I think the IMAX experience really adds something, as it's mostly "shot" in space (which I think is relatively large). The 3D was pretty good too. (generally not a fan)


----------



## Infrasonic

I also saw Gravity last night and I agree with Mark that it's worth seeing in the theaters on the largest screen available. 

The movie is absolutely stunning and with a running time of 90 minutes I never felt that it was dragging. In fact I would go so far as to say this is the closest to cinematic perfection I have seen in a very long time.

On the audio side (I saw it in Atmos) the surrounds were utilized almost constantly but I don't think this will be an LFE monster when released on BR.


----------



## ALMFamily

Wow - 90 minutes? Normally, I only see that length with animated movies and comedies.


----------



## JBrax

You guys are making it hard not to head to the theater. We've been eyeing Gravity for awhile. I personally thought the trailer did it's job because after seeing the trailer most people around me were saying "I want to see that!" I'm sure it's beautiful on the IMAX screen.


----------



## JQueen

I didn't think it was going to be that good from the previews, now y'all have me wanting to see it, BUT I'll have to wait until it comes out on BD


----------



## mark_anderson_us

ALMFamily said:


> Wow - 90 minutes? Normally, I only see that length with animated movies and comedies.


I was pleased. Hard to sit thru 2 hours with no cocktail


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Infrasonic said:


> On the audio side (I saw it in Atmos) the surrounds were utilized almost constantly but I don't think this will be an LFE monster when released on BR.


I'm jealous. There's an atmos theater in Chicago, but it's on south side (not such a nice area) and I live on North Shore. Too much of a hike. That said: I wouldn't trade ATMOS for IMAX on this particular movie


----------



## JBrax

mark_anderson_us said:


> I'm jealous. There's an atmos theater in Chicago, but it's on south side (not such a nice area) and I live on North Shore. Too much of a hike. That said: I wouldn't trade ATMOS for IMAX on this particular movie


Have you tried the Real3D version of any movies? I think they go hand and hand with the Dolby Atmos. Very impressive and much better than IMAX as far as 3D goes.


----------



## Infrasonic

mark_anderson_us said:


> I'm jealous. There's an atmos theater in Chicago, but it's on south side (not such a nice area) and I live on North Shore. Too much of a hike. That said: I wouldn't trade ATMOS for IMAX on this particular movie


Yes for this movie IMAX is the way to go but for most movies since I enjoy the audio side of things more than anything I prefer Atmos. I forgot to mention I didn't see it in 3D and it was still very impressive (had free tickets). I'll probably watch it again in IMAX 3D at some point.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

JBrax said:


> Have you tried the Real3D version of any movies? I think they go hand and hand with the Dolby Atmos. Very impressive and much better than IMAX as far as 3D goes.




The IMAX I went to was in Real3D


----------



## JBrax

mark_anderson_us said:


> The IMAX I went to was in Real3D


They are two different technologies.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

JBrax said:


> They are two different technologies.



I see. seems to be polarization that's different. I didn't notice any crosstalk, which I understand is the main reason why circular (Real3D) is touted to be better. I think the size of the IMAX screen really helps project the magnitude of space. 

Regardless of technology, one of the few movie experiences worth leaving the house for


----------



## JBrax

mark_anderson_us said:


> I see. seems to be polarization that's different. I didn't notice any crosstalk, which I understand is the main reason why circular (Real3D) is touted to be better. I think the size of the IMAX screen really helps project the magnitude of space. Regardless of technology, one of the few movie experiences worth leaving the house for


I agree it just might be worth the trip. I may forgo my Real3D/Atmos preference for the IMAX just for the immersion of the larger screen.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters and I thought it was really good. I would recommend this movie!


----------



## Crazykat

bxbigpipi said:


> Saw Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters and I thought it was really good. I would recommend this movie!


I liked that movie also, some folks didn't, but different strokes.


I watched Blu-ray of American Graffiti again , since I'm a older guy, I enjoy the movie because it brings back memories of what I was doing back then. 
.
.
.


----------



## JBrax

We watched The Hangover III. I thought it was much better than II but obviously fell short of the original. Make sure to watch this completely through the credits as they really tied it up at the very end.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

JBrax said:


> We watched The Hangover III. I thought it was much better than II but obviously fell short of the original. Make sure to watch this completely through the credits as they really tied it up at the very end.


Good to hear. I agree II was pretty poor, but III got such dire reviews. regardless, will rent this weekend. Heard it's more of a thriller than a comedy. Is that true?


----------



## JBrax

mark_anderson_us said:


> Good to hear. I agree II was pretty poor, but III got such dire reviews. regardless, will rent this weekend. Heard it's more of a thriller than a comedy. Is that true?


No, I certainly wouldn't consider it a thriller but can see where someone would say that. Can't really divulge further without spoiling it for you.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

JBrax said:


> No, I certainly wouldn't consider it a thriller but can see where someone would say that. Can't really divulge further without spoiling it for you.


Fair enough. looking forward to watching


----------



## Crazykat

I watched Prometheus, 
After only having the DVD, I finally found the Blu-ray, at the only Pawn shop in my small town, for $4.00 . 
.
.


----------



## asere

Crazykat said:


> I watched Prometheus,
> After only having the DVD, I finally found the Blu-ray, at the only Pawn shop in my small town, for $4.00 .
> .
> .


At that price its a steal!


----------



## Crazykat

asere said:


> At that price its a steal!


Most Definitely.


----------



## asere

Watching Epic!


----------



## NBPk402

We watched After Earth last night... It was better than I expected it to be after all the comments I had read.


----------



## Crazykat

I watched Of Mice and Men (1992) starring John Malkovich and Gary Sinise, 
A Great Movie.


----------



## Mike Edwards

double featured "The Curse of Chucky" (review is up in the review section" and "The conjuring"... a great horror night


----------



## bxbigpipi

Mike Edwards said:


> double featured "The Curse of Chucky" (review is up in the review section" and "The conjuring"... a great horror night


Waiting for my copy of the conjuring on oct 22 to come so I can watch that, dark skies, sinister, the evil dead and insidious for Halloween.


----------



## asere

bxbigpipi said:


> Waiting for my copy of the conjuring on oct 22 to come so I can watch that, dark skies, sinister, the evil dead and insidious for Halloween.


Cant wait for the review


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> Cant wait for the review


It'll be up tomorrow morning. The only hint I'll drop is you won't be dissapointed


----------



## asere

Mike Edwards said:


> It'll be up tomorrow morning. The only hint I'll drop is you won't be dissapointed


Alright


----------



## asere

Saw the Croods! Better than what I expected and had quite a few funny moments.


----------



## moosejr

Watched Hangover 3 last night hilarious movie !!


----------



## WooferHound

Finished watching *Into The Wild* (2007). A wonderful movie with lots of scenery from Alaska. About a well educated guy that decides to run away from society and live in the wilderness of Alaska. Great interaction between the characters. Very entertaining and I would give this movie a 5 star rating.


----------



## typ44q

Rented The Iceman on bluray from Netflix. This movie is based on a true story about Richard Kuklinski who was a mob hitman that killed more than 100 people. Great performance from Michael Shannon


----------



## B- one

We finally watched Now you see me. I really enjoyed this film how all the actors worked well together and the story was well done in my opinion.


----------



## ALMFamily

Finally caught Skyfall tonight - an audio / video treat! Definitely demo material worthy - and the story was well done too I thought.


----------



## B- one

Wow I thought I was behind just watching now you see me.


----------



## gorb

Watched a couple movies on netflix - the rundown with the rock, seann william scott, rosario dawson, and christopher walken (pretty funny and enjoyable) and maximum conviction with steven seagal and stone cold steve austin (even more corny than the usual seagal films).


----------



## B- one

Watching an 80's classic Remo Williams the adventure begins on Netflix. I haven't seen this movie in about 30 years I must be getting OLD!!


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> Watching an 80's classic Remo Williams the adventure begins on Netflix. I haven't seen this movie in about 30 years I must be getting OLD!!


Excellent movie! I also watched it as a kid a million times and never got bored of watching. I bet the effects are cheesy now but I'm sure its still fun watching it all over again.


----------



## typ44q

B- one said:


> Watching an 80's classic Remo Williams the adventure begins on Netflix. I haven't seen this movie in about 30 years I must be getting OLD!!


I have not seen that one since I was a little kid. I do remember loving it back then but not sure how well it would hold up to my memories.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Gravity, Pacific Rim, and The Heat. It was a family movie day.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

moosejr said:


> Watched Hangover 3 last night hilarious movie !!


Wasn't too bad: way better than all the reviews and than II


----------



## Peter Loeser

_Oblivion_ - great movie, great visuals, great soundtrack. All around very enjoyable.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Peter Loeser said:


> _Oblivion_ - great movie, great visuals, great soundtrack. All around very enjoyable.


Agreed. got rental from Netflix and then bought BD.


----------



## WooferHound

WooferHound said:


> I really enjoyed *The Imaginarium Of Doctor Parnassus*. (2009) Very surrealistic and full of eye candy. About a traveling show that gives the participants a view of their own thoughts.
> Totally wonderful with a rating of 5 stars *****


I had to watch this movie again. It was a Blu-Ray from NetFlix. I kept thinking that I was going to watch it again and never sent it back. It was much better the second time through. Definitely keeps it's 5 star rating from me. Highly recommended.


----------



## ericzim

WooferHound said:


> I had to watch this movie again. It was a Blu-Ray from NetFlix. I kept thinking that I was going to watch it again and never sent it back. It was much better the second time through. Definitely keeps it's 5 star rating from me. Highly recommended.


I really liked this one as well, Terry Gilliam always creates an interesting world.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched Pacific Rim. The movie was ok... I will watch it again when I get my Triax in. When I watched this time I saw 2 issues... I need to watch it at a louder volume, and I need a real sub!


----------



## Infrasonic

Last night was Hellboy II, pretty cheesy movie but it has a crazy amount of bass in it with a lot easily dipping into the teens (Hz).


----------



## pharoah

the last 3 movies ive watchd are the first 3 alien movies.gonna watch alien resurrection tonight.


----------



## mvision7m

Pacific Rim 3D. 

Awesome 3D visuals, great sound, ok story and acting.


----------



## asere

Just saw the Good the Bad the Weird. It was a pretty good Korean film loaded with action.


----------



## JQueen

Was just my son(1) and I last night so we watched the Lorax and he didn't blink the entire movie


----------



## Mike0206

Mr. Hollands Opus was on last night. I wanted my kids to watch this movie cause I just remember it being a great movie. It did and still makes me tear up when Dreyfus sings "beautiful boy" by John Lennon to his deaf child while signing. Ugh!!!! My kids loved it. They love music and my oldest plays piano so it was neat to see him get excited over a movie like this.


----------



## JQueen

Mike0206 said:


> Mr. Hollands Opus was on last night. I wanted my kids to watch this movie cause I just remember it being a great movie. It did and still makes me tear up when Dreyfus sings "beautiful boy" by John Lennon to his deaf child while signing. Ugh!!!! My kids loved it. They love music and my oldest plays piano so it was neat to see him get excited over a movie like this.


That's awesome man, family movie nights are the best


----------



## tonyvdb

I need to find that movie on BluRay, I only have the VHS it is a great movie, the soundtrack is great.
Edit: it appears it's not out on BluRay yet


----------



## mpompey

Last night I watched 2012.

I was in a mood for a good disaster flick.

With a bowl full of chili, cold Sam Adams, and
everyone upstairs asleep.


----------



## asere

mpompey said:


> Last night I watched 2012.
> 
> I was in a mood for a good disaster flick.
> 
> With a bowl full of chili, cold Sam Adams, and
> everyone upstairs asleep.


That's the way to do it.


----------



## Mike Edwards

The Heat (again) on Blu-ray

and theatrically I saw

"The Escape Plan"


----------



## tcarcio

I watched Pacific rim last night and it was very entertaining. Just leave your brain at the door and enjoy the show.:hsd:


----------



## claudej1

Flight of the Phoenix. With my new Danley DTS-10, there's now rattling going on somewhere in my new room. Lowest bass ever, gotta be close to 10 Hz.


----------



## pharoah

i just started pacific rim.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw Jack Reacher yesterday and I really liked it. If you haven't seen it check it out.


----------



## moparz10

Saw pacific rim thought it was an awesome sci fi flick,the soundtrack was on point with this movie


----------



## pharoah

moparz10 said:


> Saw pacific rim thought it was an awesome sci fi flick,the soundtrack was on point with this movie


i agree i watched it yesterday.it is a great movie.


----------



## mechman

Zero Dark Thirty. Very good movie!


----------



## B- one

We saw Gravity, but couldn't catch the IMAX showing due to time constraints. It was a pretty good movie. We have started watching Knight Rider on Netflix now.


----------



## gorb

Wasn't last night, but earlier in the day - my girlfriend and I watched Gravity. We both thought it was great, even though Sandra Bullock's character was such a dummy at times.


----------



## Mike0206

Pacific rim 2D last night! Awesome! Loved it more this time around. Now I got to spin the 3D version


----------



## bkeeler10

I watched Star Trek: Into Darkness for a second time on Friday night. It held up pretty well on a second viewing, and everyone watching enjoyed it.


----------



## gorb

Not a movie again, but I watched UFC 166 last night. Lots of really excellent fights. The Gabriel Melendez and Diego Sanchez fight was one of the best I've ever seen, if not the best.


----------



## B- one

typ44q said:


> I have not seen that one since I was a little kid. I do remember loving it back then but not sure how well it would hold up to my memories.


I think it held up fairly well and as long as you have Netflix there's nothing to really lose.


----------



## WooferHound

Just finished *Pirate Radio* (2009). Really enjoyable movie about a pirate radio ship off the coast of Britain and the government trying to shut them down. Lots of good music and fun to watch. Well worth 4 stars, maybe some fraction more. If you get this disc, be sure to watch the 50 minutes of deleted scenes, they were taken out to keep the movie from running too long but worth the watch.


----------



## JBrax

Watched The Way Way Back this evening. Grabbed it based solely on reviews and it was excellent. Great cast and great story. Worthy of a buy.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw prisoners and I thought it was really good. Have any of you guys seen it? What are your thoughts?


----------



## pharoah

i watched world war z its a good movie.


----------



## Crazykat

I watched Stephen King's The Stand, both disc's almost 6 hrs. worth of a movie/mini series I hadn't seen in a very long time and one I really enjoy.:bigsmile:
.
.
.


----------



## moosejr

Just picked up The Conjuring bluray, never got the chance to see it in theaters.


----------



## ALMFamily

I started watching the Band of Brothers series - my stepson's dad loaned it to me a few months ago and I just got around to it. If you really want to catch a powerful mini-series, make sure to see this one if you have not already.


----------



## bxbigpipi

moosejr said:


> Just picked up The Conjuring bluray, never got the chance to see it in theaters.


Really think your going to like it!!


----------



## Greenster

I really want to see this one. I just need to find the time when I can.


----------



## natescriven

The Odd Life of Timothy Green. Nice music. Predictable story.


----------



## listenloud83

Dreamwork's "Turbo". Pretty good, clean entertainment, especially for the kids! The audio was a lot of fun, especially the racing scenes. They had some great LFE that had my house feeling like the speedway!


----------



## JQueen

Happy Feet tonight.. My daughter picked this one out


----------



## asere

Saw The Hangover 3. While it was not the funniest it had a creative storyline. Enjoyed it!!


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> I started watching the Band of Brothers series - my stepson's dad loaned it to me a few months ago and I just got around to it. If you really want to catch a powerful mini-series, make sure to see this one if you have not already.


That is a good one. If you enjoyed that you should also check out The Pacific.


----------



## mpompey

I watched Turbo with my boys.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

asere said:


> Saw The Hangover 3. While it was not the funniest it had a creative storyline. Enjoyed it!!


+1


----------



## pharoah

re-watched olympus has fallen last night.i was going to watch it on my pc.then i learned win dvd pro 11 is broken on windows 8.


----------



## Greenster

I finally got a chance to see Master and Commander. Great movie! The sound in it is really good as is the story. It is amazing to see what people have gone through in their life.


----------



## tonyvdb

Finished watching the Mummy trilogy last night, not a big fan of the entire zombie/mummy thing but enjoyed the third one the most.


----------



## mechman

ALMFamily said:


> I started watching the Band of Brothers series - my stepson's dad loaned it to me a few months ago and I just got around to it. If you really want to catch a powerful mini-series, make sure to see this one if you have not already.


One of the best mini-series ever made IMO!



JBrax said:


> That is a good one. If you enjoyed that you should also check out The Pacific.


The Pacific on the other hand, was not nearly as good. I found the Pacific to be way too slow moving. It almost seemed like they cut the budget on this one compared to Band of Brothers.


----------



## B- one

mechman said:


> One of the best mini-series ever made IMO!
> 
> The Pacific on the other hand, was not nearly as good. I found the Pacific to be way too slow moving. It almost seemed like they cut the budget on this one compared to Band of Brothers.


I agree on both accounts sir.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Great Gatsby last night. I wasn't sure what to expect. It was okay but I sure wouldn't be interested in watching it again. Picture looked good and the sound was fine but nothing exciting going on for the most part.


----------



## chashint

Staying firmly behind the times I just finished watching John Carter.
I thought it was a very good movie and do not understand why it was such a box office flop and critically crucified.
It is a movie that you have to pay attention too, but there is a story line, the battles do not drag on forever, and the actors turned in good performances.
It is a really old sci-fi story with elements of steam punk, aliens, death rays, and sword fighting .... What's not to like LOL ?
Anyone else that likes sci-fi but gave this movie a pass because of the bad reviews should give this one a spin.


----------



## bkeeler10

I agreement that John Carter was not nearly as bad as one is led to believe. I too resisted watching it until my to-watch list was running dry several months ago. I didn't think it was a great movie but enjoyable nonetheless and definitely not a flop.


----------



## typ44q

Rented This is the End on bluray from netflix. Not sure what I was expecting from this one but I was a bit disappointed. It had a few good laughs but I was really hoping it was going to be a lot more funny considering the cast. It just felt like they were trying too hard to make it look like they were not trying at all.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Picked up the combo bluray movie Jeepers Creepers 1 & 2 for $8.00 recently.

Watched both Sunday night after seeing The Walking Dead.


----------



## mpompey

Just finished new screen late last night so only watched a couple of scenes from Prometheus:
* Ship flyby & close up, prior to scenes with David roaming ship while crew is asleep
* Ship landing sequences
* Forensic examination of Engineer head


----------



## gorb

Finally watched Jack Reacher. While I enjoyed it, I think it's a pity they didn't go into more detail about the antagonists. Maybe I'll check out some of the books and see how much better they are.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

gorb said:


> Finally watched Jack Reacher. While I enjoyed it, I think it's a pity they didn't go into more detail about the antagonists. Maybe I'll check out some of the books and see how much better they are.


Saw that a few months ago and quite enjoyed it too


----------



## moosejr

typ44q said:


> Rented This is the End on bluray from netflix. Not sure what I was expecting from this one but I was a bit disappointed. It had a few good laughs but I was really hoping it was going to be a lot more funny considering the cast. It just felt like they were trying too hard to make it look like they were not trying at all.


I thought it would be alot funnier as well.


----------



## pharoah

i just started the conjuring.


----------



## asere

pharoah said:


> i just started the conjuring.


Please report with your thoughts!


----------



## Mike Edwards

just watched "2 Guns"... did a double feature with's it's spiritual predecessor "Lockout"... great cheesefest of a night


----------



## pharoah

asere said:


> Please report with your thoughts!


i must say i really liked this movie.the bassneffects were fairly cool.rattled my room a few good times.ive been a fan of the warrens before that type of thing was considered cool.so i really enjoyed the entire thing.


----------



## WooferHound

Just got finished spinning *Paycheck* (2003) A futuristic movie about a guy that does high security jobs then has his memory erased so he cant reveal any details about his projects. He receives a very nice Paycheck for his participation. Really good movie worth a healthy 4 Stars.


----------



## listenloud83

WooferHound said:


> Just got finished spinning Paycheck (2003) A futuristic movie about a guy that does high security jobs then has his memory erased so he cant reveal any details about his projects. He receives a very nice Paycheck for his participation. Really good movie worth a healthy 4 Stars.


One of my all time favorites!


----------



## gorb

I believe I've seen that movie before (talking about Paycheck), but I honestly can't remember it. I'll have to check it out again. Hopefully it's on netflix or amazon prime.


----------



## ALMFamily

mechman said:


> One of the best mini-series ever made IMO!
> 
> 
> 
> The Pacific on the other hand, was not nearly as good. I found the Pacific to be way too slow moving. It almost seemed like they cut the budget on this one compared to Band of Brothers.


I had heard the same - The Pacific, while it was good, if you were thinking it would be as good as the first, it did not quite live up to it mostly due to the lack of depth in character development B.o.B had.

Now, I hear that they are doing a third as well that is based on the "Masters of the Air" book which details the American bombers / Nazi Germany story and the Mighty Eighth.


----------



## WooferHound

Just finished *Immortals* (2011). I enjoyed this one for the most part but was still left a little unsatisfied. Interesting enough for a 3 Star rating, If you like blood, guts and beheadings you could add another Star to that. Reminded me a lot of Kingdom Of Heaven.


----------



## mpompey

I watched The Incredibles last night. 

Great story, and excellent sound and video.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Monsters University. Pretty good movie although I kept experiencing audio dropouts for some reason. Had to pause the movie for a Google search and it appears to be a Disney problem with the lossless audio formats. Set my PS3 to PCM and it fixed the problem.


----------



## bkeeler10

mpompey said:


> I watched The Incredibles last night.
> 
> Great story, and excellent sound and video.


Agreed, after all these years that movie is still my favorite Pixar film. I mean, combine Pixar and the action/thriller/suspense genres? Perfect. And, while you can tell that the animation is not quite as advanced as it is today, it still looks amazing and is demo-worthy on sound too.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw the Lost Boys and Insidious, both good movies.


----------



## WooferHound

The disc is still spinning down after watching *Rock Of Ages* (2012). This is the movie version of the touring broadway show. It's about a guy and a girl that meet and fall in love while trying to find fame working at a rock and roll bar. Great music and wonderful images make this a Must See movie. I'm gonna go with 4.17 Stars for this one


----------



## ALMFamily

We sat down and watched "9" in Sonnie's theater tonight. Let me tell you - it is an experience you have to be here to believe. I think my chest is bruised......


----------



## gorb

I watched Redemption (aka Hummingbird) on Netflix last night. Different than the stereotypical Jason Statham action film. I thought it was decent enough. I wish they expanded on his backstory more, although it was pretty obvious what he had done.


----------



## bkeeler10

ALMFamily said:


> We sat down and watched "9" in Sonnie's theater tonight. Let me tell you - it is an experience you have to be here to believe. I think my chest is bruised......


9 huh? I think I watched that three or four years ago. I don't remember a ton about it, but I do remember there being quite a lot of bass. If Sonnie is running eight 18" subs (like it says on his signature), I'm sure they would have no problem beating you up and then running you over.


----------



## ALMFamily

bkeeler10 said:


> 9 huh? I think I watched that three or four years ago. I don't remember a ton about it, but I do remember there being quite a lot of bass. If Sonnie is running eight 18" subs (like it says on his signature), I'm sure they would have no problem beating you up and then running you over.


Lots of bass - and it is a darker animated movie. Of course, with Tim Burton producing, you probably knew that already...


----------



## yoda13

Watched The Evil Dead (1981) and Evil Dead (2013) back to back. We all know the story on making the original. Even if it's not as scary today, it's still a classic in my eyes. Really like the remake also, lots of jump and fun to watch. Jane Levy, the lead, did a fantastic job I find, especially the possessed scenes. I just wish they would have done "the card scene" in the remake. It's for sure one of my favorite scene in a horror movie, ever!


----------



## mvision7m

Watched 'The Assassination Of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford' (again!). I love this film.


----------



## WooferHound

Just pushed *Hot Fuzz* through the Blu-Ray player (2007). Very interesting fun style of movie making. About a cop that gets promoted so they can send him to a small town in the country, but the town has some interesting problems of their own. Rather funny all the way through but gets bloody violent at the end. I'll go with 4 stars on this one.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw Dark Skies and The Evil Dead 2013, both good movies.


----------



## asere

bxbigpipi said:


> Saw Dark Skies and The Evil Dead 2013, both good movies.


I agree!


----------



## JQueen

We watched Monster University this morning.. I thought it was pretty good


----------



## lcaillo

Pacific Rim at Sonnie's with Seaton's speakers with Sonnie's rather excessive subs. The movie was much better than I expected, and monstrously impressive in terms of the sound. Constant high power action.


----------



## B- one

We watched the Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## bxbigpipi

B- one said:


> We watched the Dark Knight Rises.


Love this trilogy, we saw Sinister and The Conjuring. Enjoyed them both!


----------



## ALMFamily

We just finished up the Star Trek movie and getting the speakers set up for tomorrow morning. Great movie and it sounded fantastic!


----------



## JQueen

Couldn't sleep so I watched a classic back to the future today


----------



## B- one

JQueen said:


> Couldn't sleep so I watched a classic back to the future today


We watched that recently,got the bluray trilogy. It looked and sounded pretty good. We are watching Epic today.


----------



## gorb

I watched In Bruges for the first time last night. Very dark, but quite hilarious throughout.


----------



## listenloud83

The Incredibles! Love that one more every time I watch it. Especially the short "Jack-Jack Attack... hilarious!


----------



## Mike0206

Just watched Monsters University. My family and I really enjoyed it! It was definitely a good prequel for sure.


----------



## WooferHound

Just finished *The Big Lebowski* (1998) on Blu-Ray. It was the first time I had seen it and was surprised by how good it is. It's about a lowlife that gets confused to be another millionaire guy which causes problems. Lots of alcohol, drugs, kidnapping and ransoms. Had me smiling and laughing all the way through it. Absolutely worth 5 stars.


----------



## Infrasonic

I watched both The Croods and Monsters University in the last days and they are both good family movies. The Croods has more laughs in it but they were both pretty funny. The animation is really getting amazing with these newer movies, especially hair which has always been hard to simulate. Both audio tracks were very good with plenty of LFE when appropriate but nothing really demo worthy.


----------



## Crazykat

I finally had a chance to watch Olympus Has Fallen, a great movie and one I will watch again.
.
.
.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw Killing Them Softly yesterday and it was ok.


----------



## PassingInterest

*Tucker and Dale vs. Evil*--Thumbs up!

Asere--I double-_dog _dare you not to laugh during this movie!


----------



## tcarcio

Watched WWZ. I thought it was very entertaining. I liked Brad Pits performance.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched the Croods last night... I thought it was pretty good and the soundtrack was very good, especially the bass tracks.


----------



## asere

ellisr63 said:


> I watched the Croods last night... I thought it was pretty good and the soundtrack was very good, especially the bass tracks.


I agree!


----------



## Savjac

White House Down, I truly enjoyed this movie. Lots O Fun


----------



## ALMFamily

Had a couple friends over for some after kids bedtime viewing - we did Dune and World War Z. I always forget just how much inner dialog is used in Dune....


----------



## tonyvdb

I watched the second on the original spider man trilogy last night. I watched the first one last weekend. Even though it has gotten mixed reviews mainly because of the sappy storyline and lack of grit to the Spider-man caricature I still enjoy it. Will probably watch the last one tonight.


----------



## pharoah

im watching white house down now.


----------



## asere

Plan on seeing the Purge tonight. If anyone seen it is it any good?


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> Plan on seeing the Purge tonight. If anyone seen it is it any good?


I plan on getting the Purge on Monday let us know how it was. Thx.


----------



## WooferHound

*The Artist* (2011) was really different. A modern day silent movie about the silent movie business back when sound was becoming popular in theaters. Wow, a Black & White Silent movie in modern times. I really enjoyed it with a great leading man and lady. Must give credits to the wonderful musical pieces that made the soundtrack.
Not for everybody but a very enjoyable film. Giving it 4 stars out of 5 . . .


----------



## Greenster

Took my wife to see 12 years a slave. Very good movie. While it is not a feel good movie, I think that most people will agree it is one of the best movies this year.


----------



## asere

Wife and I saw 2 Days in New York with Chris Rock. The movie was pretty funny!


----------



## NBPk402

Wife and I watched White House Down... Pretty good movie!


----------



## moosejr

Watched Grown Ups 2 last night. Great movie!


----------



## mpompey

"Fear is the little death..." 

I watched Battle: Los Angeles. Movie had great potential, poor execution though.


----------



## JBrax

Greenster said:


> Took my wife to see 12 years a slave. Very good movie. While it is not a feel good movie, I think that most people will agree it is one of the best movies this year.


The wife and I watched Captain Phillips and loved it. Almost had decided on 12 Years a Slave but went with Captain Phillips. Pretty tough call as I read nothing but positive reviews on both movies.


----------



## JQueen

We will be watching Elf tonight.. I know it's early but oh well


----------



## tonyvdb

Watching Whitehouse down tonight. Look forward to some good old action


----------



## asere

Saw the Purge today. I thought it was a descent film. Yes you knew where it was going but a good thriller.


----------



## Dusk

Wong Kar-wai's Fallen Angels (1995), it was brilliant xD


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Monster's University on Saturday night. Pretty good flick and the video was gorgeous of course. Audio was mostly subdued due to the story not requiring it but came alive in several scenes. Good show.


----------



## Crazykat

asere said:


> Plan on seeing the Purge tonight. If anyone seen it is it any good?





asere said:


> Saw the Purge today. I thought it was a descent film. Yes you knew where it was going but a good thriller.


I didn't reply when you first asked if the movie was any good, it had middle of the road comments and reviews.
Was it a great movie??... No
Was it a good thriller??.. I enjoyed it.


It's a movie I will watch again.


----------



## typ44q

Finally got around to watching Life of Pi on bluray in 3D last night. I thought it was a very enjoyable story and the visual effects were great. Nice use of 3D, not overdone or too distracting.


----------



## Savjac

Man of Steel, what a rush !!!


----------



## B- one

We watched Monsters U last night. And Man of Steel tonight. Both pretty good hopefully the Purge this weekend.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> We watched Monsters U last night. And Man of Steel tonight. Both pretty good hopefully the Purge this weekend.


The Purge was better than what I expected!


----------



## hyghwayman

Being unemployed since Feb. 2013 has taken a toll on our movie purchasing budget along with a slew of other activities we like to do and rewatching previously watched movies, even with my new sub, I find myself drifting off into lala land between sonic treats.
Last week I noticed NetFlix had added some new content to their lineup, so yesterday I was able to give my Ultra a little workout by watching *Olympus Has Fallen*.


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> The Purge was better than what I expected!


Good to hear now I just need time without our two year old around! Nap time anyone.


----------



## Horrorfan33

Watched "Deadheads" last night...Its worth a view, if you like horror comedies..Its a low budget zombie flick, so take it for whats it's worth, but still good for a few laughs


----------



## typ44q

Went to the theaters to see "12 Years a Slave" based on a true story about a free northern man that was kidnapped and sold into slavery in the 1840's. Very powerful and moving and disturbing film that I almost have to recommend seeing at home. This is a very quiet and dialog heavy movie and the theater next to it was playing Thor and for most of the movie all you could hear were massive explosions. This was very distracting and almost ruined the experience for me.


----------



## PassingInterest

HorrorFan33--Thanks for the tip on _Deadheads_. I will definitely check it out. If you liked that movie, try _Tucker & Dale vs. Evil_. I dare you not to laugh at least once during that movie.

Type44q--You have convinced me that _12 Years a Slave _is worth a look. Thanks for recommending it. I will watch for that one.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched White House Down last night. Good action movie with the usual predictable plot but fun none the less


----------



## Horrorfan33

PassingInterest said:


> HorrorFan33--Thanks for the tip on _Deadheads_. I will definitely check it out. If you liked that movie, try _Tucker & Dale vs. Evil_. I dare you not to laugh at least once during that movie.
> 
> 
> Tucker and Dale was AWESOME!!!..Definitely one my favorite horror comedies!!...Also, check out "I Sell the Dead"..it's another great horror comedy with Dominic Monaghan, Ron Pearlman and Larry Fessenden!!


----------



## seanpatrick

I watched Silent Hill - Revelation on Netflix. For all the star power it was still pretty a pretty weak story. *SPOILER* I was also looking forward to seeing Sean Bean get killed again ( as in every movie he does ) but unfortunately he survives.


----------



## mvision7m

The Amazing Spider Man on blu ray. Much, much better than the three that came before. Still the occasional cheesy moment but not nearly as corny as the Tobey Mguire films or rather, as Tobey Mguire was as Peter Parker. 

Entertaining flick, good acting and action if still not quite up to Iron Man standards.


----------



## PassingInterest

Horrorfan33 said:


> Also, check out "I Sell the Dead"..it's another great horror comedy with Dominic Monaghan, Ron Pearlman and Larry Fessenden!!


There's another one I hadn't heard of. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## dougc

We watched Pacific Rim last night. It hit all of my "needs" in a film, especially the punishing LFE.


----------



## WooferHound

Watched the new *Clash of the Titans* (2010) last week. Looks like a remake that followed the original 1981 version fairly closely. The graphics were much better and it was really fun and entertaining to watch. I'd give this one 3 or 4 stars.

Just finished with it's sequel *Wrath of the Titans* (2012). It was a bit better because they didn't have to tell the story and spent more time on the visuals which were epic. I enjoyed this one better than the one listed above. Giving it 4 stars.

Also rewatched *The Artist* and really liked this silent B&W movie the second time. still worth 4 stars.


----------



## pharoah

I watched devil last night it was cool.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched Monster University and The Iceman... Both were pretty good movies. The video and audio were excellent on Monsters University.


----------



## flamingeye

I watched The Crazies last night streamed from Netflix I'm not much on horror movies but this wasn't bad at all and actually I really liked it my wife hates these types of movies but she even said it was ok and that's saying something


----------



## bkeeler10

Watched the first Hunger Games again last night in preparation for watching Catching Fire in a private viewing this Thursday. Sure was slow to get going ...


----------



## B- one

We watched After Earth. Not to impressive much like the Lions right now.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched, Turbo last night with my daughters. Some good chuckles and great visuals. The story was a bit of a reach. Lots of great use of LFE and surround channels activity


----------



## bkeeler10

Did Turbo go through the theaters? I only became aware of it yesterday.


----------



## WooferHound

Wow, a movie that I was really impressed with. Hugely enjoyed *Perfect Pitch* (2012). A fairly high energy movie about A Ceppella groups competing against each other for the national championship. Great story, lots of young beautiful people, very funny made me smile all the way through and laugh uncontrollably many times, incredible music selections and excellent singing throughout. One of the freshest and funniest movies that I have seen in a long time. I can't go lower than 5 stars for this great movie.


----------



## Dougme57

This weekend my wife and I watched Pacific Rim and White House Down, both on blu-ray and I watched Skyfall on Roku. We love sci-fi and action movies and while niether of the first 2 were what we would consider good films we were loved them! Found them both entertaining with Pacific Rim just big fun.


----------



## WooferHound

Did a double movie night from the Redbox machine . . .

First up was *Mud* (2012) a real down to earth movie about 2 young boys trying to help a stranger they find living on an island in the river. Very good acting, a great story that rang through without much action or music to carry it through. I must throw 4 stars at this one.

The second one to get spun up was *Now You See Me* (2013) a decent film about magicians that are robbing banks as part of their show and the FBI trying to catch them doing it. The story was a bit of a stretch and the music was a little cheesy, but if you just go with the flow and let yourself enjoy it, it's fun to watch and entertaining enough to get 3 stars.


----------



## JQueen

We watched Turbo the other night my daughter really enjoyed it and my son couldn't take his eyes of the screen, overall I thought the movie was very entertaining


----------



## mark_anderson_us

WooferHound said:


> Did a double movie night from the Redbox machine . . .
> 
> First up was *Mud* (2012) a real down to earth movie about 2 young boys trying to help a stranger they find living on an island in the river. Very good acting, a great story that rang through without much action or music to carry it through. I must throw 4 stars at this one.
> 
> The second one to get spun up was *Now You See Me* (2013) a decent film about magicians that are robbing banks as part of their show and the FBI trying to catch them doing it. The story was a bit of a stretch and the music was a little cheesy, but if you just go with the flow and let yourself enjoy it, it's fun to watch and entertaining enough to get 3 stars.


Blimey! At worst, I'd have been looking for a sharp implement; at best, a sizeable quantity of no-doze, if I had to watch those two again, especially back to back. Was really disappointed with both, especially having bought them both. Mud was a real disappointment, as I bought it after seeing 98% and 100% reviews on RT. "So did Mud" is now my standard response to "it got great reviews"


----------



## Mike0206

Just got back from the movies with my wife and saw a double feature of The Hunger Games followed by Catching Fire. Great movie! We really enjoyed it. For me I saw where it was going and it was somewhat predictable and I know nothing about the books or anything but nonetheless I would highly recommend it.


----------



## pharoah

i watched green lantern a bit ago.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "The Kids are Alright" on bluray from Netflix. Very enjoyable comedy drama about the children of a same sex couple that seek out their sperm donor father.


----------



## bkeeler10

Mike0206 said:


> Just got back from the movies with my wife and saw a double feature of The Hunger Games followed by Catching Fire. Great movie! We really enjoyed it. For me I saw where it was going and it was somewhat predictable and I know nothing about the books or anything but nonetheless I would highly recommend it.


We did something similar. Watched The Hunger Games at home last weekend, in preparation for watching Catching Fire at the theater last night. Enjoyed them both. Unlike you I did not see the end coming.

Going to the theater reminds me why I don't go to the theater. We actually did it this time only because it was free to us. I figure if I avoid the movie theater for the rest of my life, maybe it will pay for my setup at home. Maybe :blink: Anyway, as with every theater I've been to, the sound was a little on the bright and harsh side and the bass not quite up to par. We had assigned seating as well, which in our case put us considerably closer to the screen than I like to be. Resolution and action scenes with a lot of motion suffered because of it. Still, had a good time.


----------



## listenloud83

Finally got to watch "The Conjuring". Creepy movie in my opinion! I was so glad to see a scary show where the creeped out people weren't walking around in the dark with light switches all around them. Who does that? Ha ha.


----------



## asere

listenloud83 said:


> Finally got to watch "The Conjuring". Creepy movie in my opinion! I was so glad to see a scary show where the creeped out people weren't walking around in the dark with light switches all around them. Who does that? Ha ha.


Creepy indeed!


----------



## hyghwayman

Watched Mr. & Mrs Smith on DVD w/ DTS audio


----------



## bkeeler10

I love the scene in that show where they blow their home to pieces trying to kill each other. Hilarious.


----------



## JQueen

hyghwayman said:


> Watched Mr. & Mrs Smith on DVD w/ DTS audio


Rebel!!


----------



## gorb

Watched Hard Target on Netflix last night. A true classic 

The hair and clothes are completely ridiculous of course, as are the random shots of birds in slow motion. Great movie


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Iron Man 3 last night. What a great time it was. Good laughs and action and explosions, etc. Great movie to just sit down and be entertained by.


----------



## mechman

Pacific Rim. I'd give the movie a 5-6 out of ten. The LFE was very good though.


----------



## hyghwayman

JQueen said:


> Rebel!!


LoL
How ya doing Queen?

Went with Dredd yesterday, streamed via VUDU - HDX video w/ 5.1 DD+ audio
Looked and sounded great!


----------



## pharoah

i watched chernobyl diaries last night.


----------



## hyghwayman

mechman said:


> Pacific Rim. I'd give the movie a 5-6 out of ten. The LFE was very good though.


Mechman, I was left with the same impression, really enjoyed the workout my sub got!


----------



## Mike Edwards

gorb said:


> Watched Hard Target on Netflix last night. A true classic
> 
> The hair and clothes are completely ridiculous of course, as are the random shots of birds in slow motion. Great movie


or standing up on a moving motorcycle and taking out a car with a pistol 

and you can NOT forget this epic moment


----------



## snowmanick

The Internship. Nothing ground breaking but an overall enjoyable film, made us laugh out loud a few times and ends with a nice funny if predictable finish. I'd recommend it for a few laughs.

We also watched The Heat the other day. We like both Bullock and McCarthy and had high hopes but this just fell flat. Take out the names of the leading actors and you have a middling buddy cop/comedy film. Very disappointed.


----------



## pharoah

watching cloverfield at the moment.


----------



## Dougme57

My wife and daughter watched some horror movies, no idea. I finished watching Ken Burns' "The Civil War" all of his are must sees. Baseball and The war were my favorites. I love Roku!


----------



## JQueen

hyghwayman said:


> LoL How ya doing Queen? Went with Dredd yesterday, streamed via VUDU - HDX video w/ 5.1 DD+ audio Looked and sounded great!


Doing great man getting ready for all these holidays and lots of Christmas movie watching with the kids


----------



## gorb

Mike Edwards said:


> or standing up on a moving motorcycle and taking out a car with a pistol
> 
> and you can NOT forget this epic moment


Haha, yes. The KO of the snake is the best part.

I know bad guys in movies typically can't hit the broad side of a barn, but this movie is probably one of the worst when it comes to that cliche.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "The Hobbit: An unexpected journey" on bluray from Netflix. I was a big fan of the Lord of the Rings movies but for some reason never saw this in the theaters but after watching it on my 60" plasma I really wish I had seen it on a big screen in 3D


----------



## Horrorfan33

Finally watched Pacific Rim...Fun movie to watch, not an award winner by any means, but a great guy flick to watch in your home theater...I actually had to turn my sub down a little bit


----------



## JBrax

We watched We're The Millers tonight. We caught this one in theaters and thought it was hilarious. It was a release day purchase and just as funny the second time around.


----------



## Odougbo

MAN OF STEEL

About time they got it right!! All other Superman movies/stories were outright embarrassing!!!

Not to give away the plot (warning) I didn't think they needed bring back General Zod one more time and a bit redundant. Could have done more with the Clark Kent's role in the story.

However, still giving this movie 5 out of 5!!!!!

Hope they do a sequel.

Sound track - excellent (not dts though)


----------



## mozilla314

Odougbo said:


> MAN OF STEEL
> 
> About time they got it right!! All other Superman movies/stories were outright embarrassing!!!
> 
> Not to give away the plot (warning) I didn't think they needed bring back General Zod one more time and a bit redundant. Could have done more with the Clark Kent's role in the story.
> 
> However, still giving this movie 5 out of 5!!!!!
> 
> Hope they do a sequel.
> 
> Sound track - excellent (not dts though)


I would agree with you that it was the best
Superman movie ever, but I felt like the final
fight scenes were just too over the top. How
many times do we need to see a character punched
and flying for miles into a building? 
The first half of the film was the best for me.
Kal-El's dad was more interesting than Kal-El.
I love Michael Shannon's work. Especially on
Boardwalk Empire. I think he should get an Emmy.
But as Zod, I felt like it was an angry guy from Brooklyn
playing him. He seemed to have the same accent
from Boardwalk.


----------



## JBrax

Just finished watching White House Down. I enjoyed it.


----------



## DocFJ

_Star Trek: Into Darkness_. I have to say I am really enjoying the new reboot of Star Trek, but I do miss the next generation which is what I grew up on.


----------



## listenloud83

I am finally watching the "Lord of the Rings" trilogy. Watched "The Two Towers" last night on blu-ray and really enjoyed it. Great audio! The beat of the dragons wing is still echoing in my head...


----------



## mechman

After Earth - it was an ok movie.


----------



## pharoah

just watched the hunters it was ok i guess.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Last night we watched The Woman in Black, The Bourne Legacy, and The Conjuring, all were awesome.


----------



## pharoah

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Last night we watched The Woman in Black, The Bourne Legacy, and The Conjuring, all were awesome.


i love the conjuring.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Our first time seeing it, got it Thursday and yes great movie for anyone who likes horror movies. Woman in Black may be just as creepy though.


----------



## pharoah

i may have to get woman in black.


----------



## Mike0206

Watched Man of Steel last night and although I was disappointed in the movie at the theaters I was satisfied with watching it at home. It had some great moments for sure but some of the fight scenes were very redundant as was mentioned earlier. If I was to rate it when I first saw it at the movies it would have been a 3 out of 5 stars. However seeing it this time around was more enjoyable. 4 out of 5 stars for me.


----------



## Savjac

Two Guns. This was a bit drawn out but I enjoyed it a good bit. Wahlberg and Washington worked great together and frankly to me their personal interactions were the best parts of the movie. Ok, the toro scene was most cool as well. Definitely a rental.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched Red 2, and R.I.P.D. ... We thought both were entertaining movies to rent.


----------



## ericzim

Last night the Mrs. and I watched Sanctum again and as an homage to Paul Walker we watched Fast and Furious and 8 Below.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw American Mary on Netflix, it was good if you don't have anything else to watch.


----------



## Horrorfan33

I watched Killing Season last night..I'm not quite sure how I feel about this one..Robert De Niro was great,as always, but the story was kind of weird and all over the place...Travolta had a Serbian accent (which he did very well) but, it was just an odd role to see him play...Overall, It's worth a watch/rent, but I wouldn't buy it


----------



## claudej1

Battleship on twin Danley DTS-10's and all-horn Klipsch PRO Theater system.


----------



## asere

Watched Arthur Christmas again with the family. Always fun to watch!


----------



## WooferHound

I just bought a new Onkyo 5.1 surround receiver, so over the last week I have been pumping quite a few movies through the Blu-Ray player to check it out. Here are most of them.

*Pan's Labyrinth * (2006) was a fantasy story during wartime. I enjoyed it a lot but there was some violence that I could have done without. Worth 4 stars out of 5.

*Iron Man 3* (2013) Not as good as the first two but still a roller coaster ride of a movie. I thought the new Iron Suit that would come and cover him when he called it, was taking it a bit too far. Still good enough for 4 stars

*Star Trek: Into Darkness* (2013) fun to watch and entertaining. But the newer Trek movies are ignoring basic science and it makes it hard for me to enjoy them as much as any of the older material. They also don't follow established story lines and that bothers me. Giving it 4 stars anyway.

*Epic* (2013) An animated film with a weak story but striking visuals and totally awesome music track. Throwing 4 stars at this one too.

*Moneyball* (2011) Story about a baseball team manager that starts recruiting new team members using mathematical formulas instead of intuition and consultation. It was entertaining enough to keep me watching, but I don't like baseball or it could have been better. Worth less than 3 stars to me.

*Phantom of the Opera: Special Edition* (2004) This is a movie of the Phantom story, not of the stageplay. Great music and singing with incredible sets and costumes. I have never seen the Broadway show but the movie was wonderous. Well worth 5 stars.

*Perfect Pitch* (2012) Great movie about an A Capella singing group making their way through national competitions. A laugh a minute with this one and some excellent music to go along with the comedy. I'll take this one up to 5 stars.

*Thor* (2011) I had seen this one more than a year ago and really enjoyed it. But the second viewing wasn't so fun for me. Was 5 stars on the first viewing and 4 stars on the second view

*Battleship* (2012) Earth sends a message to another Earthlike planet and things don't turn out so good for Earth. Another Alien invasion movie with killer visuals and some sound that will blow up your subwoofer. Not exactly scientifically accurate but well worth the ride. Going all the way up to 5 stars with it.

*Parker* (2013) A robbery gang angers a member and he leaves the gang, then makes it difficult for them to pull off the next few bigtime thefts. Many things about this story are not possible and the story slow enough that I was wishing it would end. I'll generously give this one 3 stars.


----------



## hyghwayman

Last night had the family together and popped in Polar Express, my grandson (2.5yrs) loves trains and was really into the movie from start to finish :T


----------



## gorb

I watched Into the Sun (mid-200s Steven Seagal film). While I am a fan of cheesy action movies from Seagal or Lundgren or JCVD, that was definitely one of the worse ones. Not recommended :<


----------



## mvision7m

World War Z on blu-ray. 

PQ = good, not great 

Sound = very good but again, not great except for the wall crumbling, floor flexing LFE

Story - Along the lines of I Am Legend in most respects but I found this movie to be slightly less entertaining overall than I.A.L. 

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## pddufrene

I finally sat down and watched Pacific Rim, I picked it up along with several others at Target last Thursday for $6.00 a piece! The movie was entertaining, the LFE is awesome, along with the rest of the audio. Not much of a story line to it, but if you like explosions, giant robots and stuff along that line check it out.


----------



## WooferHound

I really enjoyed *The Skin I Live In* (2011) watched the English subtitles on this Spanish language movie. Great story about a plastic surgeon that takes revenge on a guy that got too close to his daughter. Sexual content. good for 5 stars


----------



## asere

WooferHound said:


> I really enjoyed The Skin I Live In (2011) watched the English subtitles on this Spanish language movie. Great story about a plastic surgeon that takes revenge on a guy that got too close to his daughter. Sexual content. good for 5 stars


Great movie indeed!!


----------



## NBPk402

My wife picked up the Bond Collection for me... We are watching one Bond movie per night until we have seen the whole collection (which will mean we will have seen every one on Christmas day).


----------



## Nuwisha

pddufrene said:


> I finally sat down and watched Pacific Rim, I picked it up along with several others at Target last Thursday for $6.00 a piece! The movie was entertaining, the LFE is awesome, along with the rest of the audio. Not much of a story line to it, but if you like explosions, giant robots and stuff along that line check it out.


I recently watched Pacific Rim for the first time. I don't think I can convince my wife that I need to upgrade or add a sub. We found stuff all over the house that had fallen off shelves. What a tremendous LFE track!


----------



## pddufrene

Nuwisha said:


> I recently watched Pacific Rim for the first time. I don't think I can convince my wife that I need to upgrade or add a sub. We found stuff all over the house that had fallen off shelves. What a tremendous LFE track!


Lol, you would be even more amazed if you had a sub. Trust me, it put my XV15 through it's paces that's for sure.


----------



## Nuwisha

pddufrene said:


> Lol, you would be even more amazed if you had a sub. Trust me, it put my XV15 through it's paces that's for sure.


Oh I have one sub. But I'm only using one channel on my EP2500 so there is room for more


----------



## pddufrene

Nuwisha said:


> Oh I have one sub. But I'm only using one channel on my EP2500 so there is room for more


Lol, get another! I'm trying right now, but the wife looks at me like I'm crazy. Go Figure!


----------



## JQueen

A little late to the game.. But we are watching the great gatsby tonight


----------



## hyghwayman

Watched IP Man for the 1st time yesterday.


----------



## mvision7m

2001 a space odyssey on blu-ray


----------



## NBPk402

We watched Thunderball, and Bridesmaid last night. I enjoy watching the Bond movies but the old ones are so fake when they have fight scenes. Bridesmaid had us cracking up for the whole movie.


----------



## hyghwayman

Jack Reacher and Oblivion today :clap:


----------



## Mike0206

hyghwayman said:


> Jack Reacher and Oblivion today :clap:


 both great IMO


----------



## Infrasonic

Last night I saw Old Boy. I enjoyed the original Korean version when I saw it many years ago despite how disturbing it was. With this remake I think they changed the ending a bit because it felt different but I can't really put my finger on it, I need to watch the older version (at least the end) to remember what the difference was and to see which is better.

Be warned, this is a disturbing movie with lots of gory violence so if you're a fan of that stuff you'll enjoy it, otherwise steer clear. When it's over you'll wonder what you just watched and you may not even know if it was a waste of time or not. At the very least it's unique and will keep you guessing until the end (unless you've seen the original).


----------



## mvision7m

Polar Express 3D blu-ray. A lotta fun with some great LFE.


----------



## hyghwayman

Wife and I watched The Great Gatsby last night. I enjoyed the movie but it was not what I was expecting after see the trailers. I never read the book and was thinking it would be funny, light and airy but it seemed to be a lot sadder, heavier.



Mike0206 said:


> both great IMO


Of the two, I enjoyed Reacher the most, again never read the book.




Infrasonic said:


> Last night I saw Old Boy. I enjoyed the original Korean version when I saw it many years ago despite how disturbing it was. With this remake I think they changed the ending a bit because it felt different but I can't really put my finger on it, I need to watch the older version (at least the end) to remember what the difference was and to see which is better.
> 
> Be warned, this is a disturbing movie with lots of gory violence so if you're a fan of that stuff you'll enjoy it, otherwise steer clear. When it's over you'll wonder what you just watched and you may not even know if it was a waste of time or not. At the very least it's unique and will keep you guessing until the end (unless you've seen the original).


My son suggested this one to me and after reading your post I think I might give it a look.


----------



## asere

Watched White House Down. It is similar to Olympus has Fallen but I thought Olympus was better. The storyline for Olymous was more solid and so was the sound.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Turbo last night. There were many parts that were kind of silly, but the sound design was enjoyable and it was worth watching mainly for that. Otherwise more of a kid's show.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched The Colony.... was a average movie, lacked a decent ending. Some how I see a part two coming...


----------



## typ44q

Rented "The Way Way Back" on bluray from Netflix. I really enjoyed this movie, It was fun to watch Steve Carell play a character that everyone hates and he was very good at it! Sam Rockwell had a very funny and enjoyable role as well. Very enjoyable movie all around.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw 2 guns the other day and was disappointed with the movie.


----------



## pharoah

i will be watching fast & furious 6 after while.i got the metal colectors packaging.


----------



## moosejr

Watched Man of steel over the weekend.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Despicable Me 2 tonight and thought it was great. It's not often the sequel is as good as the original but this one definitely was.


----------



## pddufrene

JBrax said:


> We watched Despicable Me 2 tonight and thought it was great. It's not often the sequel is as good as the original but this one definitely was.


That's good to hear, I was contemplating renting it this weekend for a little family time. But wasn't sure if it would be worth the time, because as you stated most sequels are not that good.


----------



## hyghwayman

moosejr said:


> Watched Man of steel over the weekend.


Watched this one yesterday and thought it was the best Superman movie I've ever seen.


----------



## hyghwayman

bxbigpipi said:


> Saw 2 guns the other day and was disappointed with the movie.


:rubeyes: :unbelievable: Why / How? 
I found it quite enjoyable from beginning to end :T


----------



## claudej1

Pacific Rim

Initial robot crash in snow was subwoofer test.


----------



## bkeeler10

I watched Catching Fire for the second time, this time in a Dolby Atmos theater. Very impressive discrete placement of sounds throughout the theater. Also, by far the best bass that I've heard in a commercial theater. It went deeeep and shook the floor and my chair at times but wasn't overbearing. The high end was still a little bit hot though -- don't know why theaters have to have piercing highs. Anyway, I watched this a second time only to hear an Atmos mix and I'm glad I did.


----------



## hyghwayman

Infrasonic said:


> Last night I saw Old Boy. I enjoyed the original Korean version when I saw it many years ago despite how disturbing it was. With this remake I think they changed the ending a bit because it felt different but I can't really put my finger on it, I need to watch the older version (at least the end) to remember what the difference was and to see which is better.
> 
> Be warned, this is a disturbing movie with lots of gory violence so if you're a fan of that stuff you'll enjoy it, otherwise steer clear. When it's over you'll wonder what you just watched and you may not even know if it was a waste of time or not. At the very least it's unique and will keep you guessing until the end (unless you've seen the original).





hyghwayman said:


> My son suggested this one to me and after reading your post I think I might give it a look.


Got to watch Old Boy last night with my son, the older version :gulp: . Now I find myself wanting to watch the new version :help:


----------



## hyghwayman

hyghwayman said:


> Watched this one yesterday and thought it was the best Superman movie I've ever seen.


Forgot to add my cat Timmy watched the movie also and said it was great, his favorite part was the eyes :nerd:


----------



## Infrasonic

hyghwayman said:


> Got to watch Old Boy last night with my son, the older version :gulp: . Now I find myself wanting to watch the new version :help:


Cool, I'm glad you enjoyed it - it sure isn't for everyone! I wish I could tell you which version I thought was better but it's been way too long since I've seen the Korean one, when you see the new one please let us know what you think!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Hi Guys

A bit off topic, but I figured you movie buffs would be the best source.

I'm desperately looking for a Murder of Crows (Tom Beringer, Cuba Gooding Jr) in widescreen format. I've now bought this movie 6 times where it was advertised as widescreen and/or millenium edition and every single time I've got the pan and scan full screen (4:3 format). Does anyone own it> if so could you give me ISBN/UPC, so I can verify with any sellers. Don;t supposed anyone wants to sell a used version in good condition: at this point I'm figuring that's the only way I'm going to get the WS version.

thanks

mark


----------



## hyghwayman

Mark, here's a link to Walmart - hope this helps ya 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/1087294?w...94127550&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=34438073470&veh=sem


----------



## mark_anderson_us

hyghwayman said:


> Mark, here's a link to Walmart - hope this helps ya
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/1087294?w...94127550&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=34438073470&veh=sem


thanks, but don't trust it. Every single copy I've bought has said it's been millenium or widescreen on their web site and they've shipped wrong version (B&N, DeepDiscounts, Amazon, eBay,etc.) I've got an request into family video to physically inspect case before I order. They probably won't do it. Unfortunately, it's a real old movie so going to store (shock, horror) probably won't help


----------



## hyghwayman

order online from walmart and have it shipped to store at no cost , if its wrong when you go in to pick it up return it for a refund? all it will cost you is a little time


----------



## mark_anderson_us

hyghwayman said:


> order online from walmart and have it shipped to store at no cost , if its wrong when you go in to pick it up return it for a refund? all it will cost you is a little time


Having done that 6 times (twice in last few weeks) it's getting old. Thanks though


----------



## JQueen

Another rainy day here.. So watching Tron


----------



## NBPk402

We watched Law Abiding Citizen. It was a very good movie but also pretty violent.


----------



## asere

Watched the 1983 A Christmas Carol on ABC Family. Who remembers watching it as a child? 
I remember my parents renting it at a local Take it Home.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Man of Steel last night. Definitely a bombastic soundtrack throughout and a good ride. I kind of felt like it was mostly just that though.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

asere said:


> Watched the 1983 A Christmas Carol on ABC Family. Who remembers watching it as a child?
> I remember my parents renting it at a local Take it Home.


YES!!!!!!!!

We got it from Netflix in the mail today.
The wife and I will be showing this to our kids today, they're nine and fourteen.
I think they'll enjoy it. haha

A couple nights ago, we showed them "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation".
The fourteen year old boy couldn't stop laughing. Crude humor....it spans the ages. :bigsmile:


----------



## JQueen

Now watching Dark knight rises


----------



## asere

Watching Turbo and Man of Steel.


----------



## B- one

We watched Fast&Furious 6.


----------



## claudej1

Into Darkness


----------



## Mike0206

Fast 6 tonight.


----------



## asere

Turbo was a very good family movie. Watched End of Watch after instead of Man of Steel. The movie was excellent. It's crazy what goes on in a police world.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched "Man of Steel". The effects were pretty good but I was a little disappointed in the movie in general.


----------



## typ44q

Made the trek across town to see The Hobbit in IMAX 3D. I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it. The previous Hobbit movie was OK but not great, I found this one much more enjoyable and really looking forward to the next one.


----------



## snowmanick

We watched White House Down and We're the Millers over the weekend. Neither was a sonic masterpiece but we enjoyed both. 

Personally, even though White House Down doesn't have the ULF/ELF that Olympus Has Fallen does, given that both films are light in plausibility or plot, I found White House Down more enjoyable. WHD had a more campy feeling to it, which helped keep me engaged. OHF just bored me to tears and I kept hope Gerard Butler would get shot to make it interesting. Admittedly, I really dislike Gerard Butler and find that I want to see his characters get shot in most of his films, but this one even more so.

As for We're the Millers, we went in with high hopes as we had been told it was funny but were a bit nervous. It seems that a lot of the recent comedies haven't been all that much to our liking (This is 40, The Heat, RIPD, all kind of stank for us). We found this film funny from start to finish. While it doesn't cover any new ground was an enjoyable ride and one we will probably revisit a few times down the road.


----------



## gorb

I watched World War Z last night. I thought it was pretty good. I'm glad I hadn't read the book yet because I'm sure it will be very different.

I definitely need more subs (or different subs) because I experienced port chuffing last night on one of the grenade scenes


----------



## snowmanick

gorb said:


> I watched World War Z last night. I thought it was pretty good. I'm glad I hadn't read the book yet because I'm sure it will be very different.
> 
> I definitely need more subs (or different subs) because I experienced port chuffing last night on one of the grenade scenes


The book is very different. I'd argue that the film is more nuanced, but the book was more fun if you enjoy campy-pulpy-zombie stories. Both are solid though.


----------



## Savjac

Fast and Furious 6. Yum !!


----------



## Mike0206

The wife and I just finished watching "The Way Way Back" What a great movie and very touching especially when it touches close to home.


----------



## gorb

snowmanick said:


> The book is very different. I'd argue that the film is more nuanced, but the book was more fun if you enjoy campy-pulpy-zombie stories. Both are solid though.


Thanks for the info. I wouldn't say I especially enjoy campy/pulpy/zombie stories - the only reason why I bought the book a couple years ago was because of a friend's recommendation. I just never got around to reading it. It's pretty short so it shouldn't take me very long. I'm sure it won't make me enjoy the movie any less though


----------



## JBrax

We watched Prisoners tonight. Excellent movie and highly recommend giving this one a watch.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched We're the Millers... Pretty funny movie.


----------



## cavchameleon

Despicable Me 2: Great movie as was the first (our son loved it and we thought it was very entertaining also).


----------



## Mike0206

cavchameleon said:


> Despicable Me 2: Great movie as was the first (our son loved it and we thought it was very entertaining also).


 Saw that one last night also. It was good but my wife and kids liked the first one a little bit better.


----------



## Savjac

We saw Pain & Gain last night. This indeed has to be one of the worst movies I have seen this year !!! I could find nothing redeeming in this movie. It is trash from beginning to end and left the very important question as to why this movie was made unanswered. I must now go rinse my brain with something of worth.


----------



## cavchameleon

Mike0206 said:


> Saw that one last night also. It was good but my wife and kids liked the first one a little bit better.


My son was laughing so hard he choked a couple times (he's 7).:heehee:


----------



## cavchameleon

Savjac said:


> We saw Pain & Gain last night. This indeed has to be one of the worst movies I have seen this year !!! I could find nothing redeeming in this movie. It is trash from beginning to end and left the very important question as to why this movie was made unanswered. I must now go rinse my brain with something of worth.


Wow, that was on my 'to buy list'. Not sure any more..l


----------



## mozilla314

Naw, don't buy it. Not that great. The only interesting thing about
it is that it's based on a true story and some of the characters actions
are so unbelievable, it's shocking that it's true.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched 2 Guns and Line of Duty.


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> Watched 2 Guns and Line of Duty.


What did you think of 2 Guns? Still wrapped in plastic but looking forward to it.


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> What did you think of 2 Guns? Still wrapped in plastic but looking forward to it.


I thought it was a fun movie to watch. I wouldn't say it was a deeply enveloping movie though.

I really liked Line of Duty but as is common too often some really good movies are never distributed on Blu-ray.
I just find it hard watching movies on dvd these days. Can't they just put everything on Blu-Ray...I mean HD DVD died... :dontknow:


----------



## phillihp23

Savjac said:


> We saw Pain & Gain last night. This indeed has to be one of the worst movies I have seen this year !!! I could find nothing redeeming in this movie. It is trash from beginning to end and left the very important question as to why this movie was made unanswered. I must now go rinse my brain with something of worth.


:rofl: certainly wasn't the best acting eh!


----------



## asere

Got to see Man of Steel. I thought it was excellent end enjoyed the ending.


----------



## Newshoundaussie

Watched Elysium! Sorry I purchased this one. Jodie Foster 's accent just about drove me crazy. Also hard to understand the villain's South African accent, mumbling at times.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> What did you think of 2 Guns? Still wrapped in plastic but looking forward to it.


2 guns is basically "Lockout" just not set in space... Marky mark and Bill Paxton steal the show with their one liners.


----------



## Mike Edwards

cavchameleon said:


> Wow, that was on my 'to buy list'. Not sure any more..l


Pain and Gain is actually an excellent Satire. the problem is that a lot of people were shocked with the difference between the trailer and the actual film. the trailer made it out to be a dark action/comedy... when in fact it's a very dark, very brutal satire on the American dream. The characters (as in most satires) are blown up to unbelievable proportions and aren't MEANT to be taken as a serious character. Go into it realizing that it's a dark satire you may get something different out of it.


----------



## JQueen

We watched The Santa Clause 1 and 2 over the past couple of nights


----------



## Savjac

Mike Edwards said:


> Pain and Gain is actually an excellent Satire. the problem is that a lot of people were shocked with the difference between the trailer and the actual film. the trailer made it out to be a dark action/comedy... when in fact it's a very dark, very brutal satire on the American dream. The characters (as in most satires) are blown up to unbelievable proportions and aren't MEANT to be taken as a serious character. Go into it realizing that it's a dark satire you may get something different out of it.



As usual you are correct Mike, however, it is so brutal and so dark that it actually goes to a place that is very uncomfortable for the viewer. I knew ahead of time what it was meant to be, imo it missed the mark and went way way too far. Again, like Mike said, maybe there is something redeeming here and those interested may find it.


----------



## asere

Watched Killer Joe. I thought it was good but very disturbing and won't watch again.


----------



## asere

Watched We're the Millers.


----------



## mvision7m

Flight with Denzel Washington. Enjoyed it more than I thought I would.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched Home alone 2 this afternoon with my two daughters. We watched the first one last christmas and it was so much fun hearing them laugh so hard during that one. This one was just as entertaining for them 
Hearing children laugh is truly priceless!


----------



## maclick

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.


----------



## B- one

We watched Pacific Rim. Better then I expected, and crazy LFE.


----------



## Savjac

"Prisoners". 
Wow, too many moral, ethical and legal questions for one night.


----------



## JBrax

Savjac said:


> "Prisoners". Wow, too many moral, ethical and legal questions for one night.


So true. I loved the movie but by the end I was emotionally drained!


----------



## mvision7m

'Only God Forgives' on Netflix. Although beautifully filmed, this movie's story line wasn't the greatest. Couldn't wait for it to be over.


----------



## JQueen

tonyvdb said:


> Watched Home alone 2 this afternoon with my two daughters. We watched the first one last christmas and it was so much fun hearing them laugh so hard during that one. This one was just as entertaining for them  Hearing children laugh is truly priceless!


We are big fans of the home alone series and plan on watching the first one tomorrow night


----------



## tonyvdb

JQueen said:


> We are big fans of the home alone series and plan on watching the first one tomorrow night


Have you seen the 3rd one? It's with a different kid but apparently also entertaining.


----------



## JQueen

tonyvdb said:


> Have you seen the 3rd one? It's with a different kid but apparently also entertaining.


Yea I seen the 3rd one.. Wasn't a huge fan but if it was on TV I would watch it


----------



## tonyvdb

K, good to know. If I can get it cheap I may pick it up.


----------



## mvision7m

Man of Steel on blu ray. I enjoyed it. The fights between superman and Zod in which they slam each other into all manner of buildings, streets etc. started to become a bit repetitive but otherwise, good movie.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Despicable Me 2 last night. Pretty fun movie, though not as good as the first for me. Looked great of course, and the sound was good but showed restraint most of the time, which I appreciate.


----------



## WooferHound

Had a Triple Comedy weekend . . .

Started out with *The Heat* (2013) about 2 female cops trying to be better than the other one. Really enjoyed this one even with Sandra Bullock being a little out of place. Melissa McCarthy was very funny and will offend everybody equally. I'll rate this movie on the High Side of 4 stars.

Next was *We're The Millers* (2013) with plenty of drug dealing and smuggling. Really funny and entertaining but not the greatest. Putting it on the Low Side of 4 stars.

Lastly was *Get Smart* (2008) a remake of the old television series of the same name. Kinda quirky and strangely funny giving it a well centered 4 star rating


----------



## B- one

We watched Skyfall and Red 2.


----------



## rab-byte

National Lampoon's Christmas Vavation


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Every year we watch all the Harry Potters in order and started them last night. The very first movie my wife and I saw together was sorcerer's stone when we started dating. Now it is just our tradition lol. Every year it is better though through non stop tweaking and upgrades.


----------



## tonyvdb

Despicable me2 will be watched in a couple hrs. Was one of my daughters christmas gifts.


----------



## WooferHound

Just finished a pretty good movie on Christmas Day called *Seeking a Friend for the End of the World* (2012) the reviews for it were not great but I really liked the title and got it anyway. I liked it a lot because they dealt with many situations that that would only come up if the Earth were going to be destroyed within weeks. Steve Carell played a serious role in this one and did a wonderful job. Not the greatest film but kept my interest throughout. Giving this one 4 stars.


----------



## phillihp23

Getting ready to sit back and watch The Family in HDX on Vudu.


----------



## mvision7m

War of the worlds on blu-ray. Wow. What a ride. Stunning audio.


----------



## WooferHound

I liked the new *War of the Worlds* less than the original 1953 version. There is a certain gritty edgy feel with the original that isn't prominent in the newer film. Plus even though the effects were made in the 50's, it's a much stronger effect than in the newer version. The old one is not on Blu-Ray yet though.


----------



## asere

Last night we watched Disney's Planes. We thought the movie was fun and had a descent storyline with plenty of humor.


----------



## gorb

Not a movie, but I started watching the BBC show/miniseries Sherlock, with Benedict Cumberbatch and Martin Freeman. I've only seen the first two episodes, but I'm definitely hooked. Great show and I recommend it  If you've got Netflix, it's available there.


----------



## JQueen

Stopped at the local blockbuster before it closes and picked up body of lies(for me)and Horton hears a who for the kids so will probably be watching Horton tonight


----------



## Savjac

Wolverine. Meh.


----------



## Nuwisha

Saw 47 Ronin last night. Enjoyed it, just wished I could have watched it at home instead.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched the anniversary addition of the sound of music with my two daughters. It is a huge improvement over the old DVD I had. The 2:20:1 aspect ratio was a bit strange but once I forced it to 2:35:1 it looked great. Inky blacks and nice color given the year this movie was made.


----------



## phillihp23

Last night i watched Incideous 2 and The Lone Ranger. Incideous 2 was good, Lone Ranger good have been done better (don't see the point of the time jumping back and forth museum aspect to it. Expected more from Disney..they just should have roll'd the show out.


----------



## pharoah

currently watching insidious 2.


----------



## Savjac

The Conjuring

WOW, I am not a big fan of these types of movies but this one hits a home run. And for those fans of home theater, hold your hat on.


----------



## bkeeler10

We got The Croods for Christmas and watched it last night. Everyone enjoyed it a lot and it was a gorgeous transfer. Sound was great too. Recommended.


----------



## dougc

We watched Wolverine last night and all enjoyed it. Up next is We're the Millers, which I heard is hilarious.


----------



## JBrax

dougc said:


> We watched Wolverine last night and all enjoyed it. Up next is We're the Millers, which I heard is hilarious.


It was the funniest movie I have seen this year. Very crude in parts but if you can handle that you should enjoy it.


----------



## WooferHound

JBrax said:


> It was the funniest movie I have seen this year. Very crude in parts but if you can handle that you should enjoy it.


Yes, We're The Millers was really good, but it does get stupid and corny in places. Still very much worth giving the disc a spin.


----------



## lcaillo

I watched Pacific Rim for the second time. The first was at Sonnie's, this time on my rather modest theater system. Comparing the two experiences was interesting. I have a 50" Panasonic PDP, 5 in wall MTX speakers, 2 12" IB subs in the ceiling and drive it all with an Onkyo 709 AVR and an Adcom GFA 5400 (subs). Sonnie has a projector and a truly massive audio system. What stuck me was how I felt no dissatisfaction with the audio on my system, but did wish for a larger screen. Now my system will not jar your bones like his will, but it was certainly adequate. I never felt that I wanted more. I certainly do when listening to music, but for movies and television, it actually works pretty well.


----------



## mechman

Percy Jackson: Sea of Monsters - it was a fairly enjoyable movie. I think the kids liked it more than I did.


----------



## asere

Watched Violet and Daisy. The film was interesting with the late Gandolfini.


----------



## asere

Just watched Django Unchained.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

asere said:


> Just watched Django Unchained.


Just watched it for first time last week b4 we started our potter marathon. My wife did not like it so I was left finishing it on my own. I enjoyed it just kept telling myself what did you expect from Quentin Tarantino.


----------



## gorb

Not a movie again but I watched UFC 168 yesterday. I'm not sure how many of yall are fight fans or if anybody here watched it, but it was mostly a bunch of great fights with a really sad and disappointing end for the Silva/Weidman rematch.


----------



## WooferHound

Watched two more over the last coupla days
First up was *The Other Guys* (2010) A couple of police detectives are trying to get promoted after some fellow agents are killed. A very different kind of comedy drama. really liked the interaction between the main characters. I never give a comedy 5 stars but breaking that rule this time.
Second in line was *Oblivion* (2013) I was blown away by this movie. Great epic realistic visuals. Plus the best movie soundtrack I've heard in a long time. This is going to give your sound system the full workout. Getting up in the same league as 2001:a Space Odyssey. Going to have to give this one 5.9 out of 5 stars


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw Broken City yesterday, pretty good movie.


----------



## JBrax

Ventured out to the theater for the new Hunger Games and really enjoyed it. It was just as good as the first one and highly recommended.Came home and watched Django Unchanged for the second time and also highly recommended.


----------



## B- one

We watched The Purge it wasn't bad but could have went deeper and darker. We also watched The Wolverine easily the best of the wolverine movies out so far.


----------



## tonyvdb

I'm watching what I call a classic "Chain reaction" a great movie!


----------



## Mike0206

tonyvdb said:


> I'm watching what I call a classic "Chain reaction" a great movie!


 lol I watched that yesterday! Classic Keanu Reeves if nothing else.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Just saw Insidious Chapter 2 and I loved it! Really liked how they tied it to the first one!


----------



## mvision7m

The Wolverine on blu-ray. Excellent movie. Much better than the other X-Men movies in my opinion. First class was better than other X-Men movies but The Wolverine is the best of em all.


----------



## asere

Europa Report was a very good space movie. The LFE was not bad either!


----------



## bxbigpipi

Just finished Oblivion and pq and aq are superb!


----------



## Mike0206

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid. Love the movie but the remaster on blu ray was poorly done. Video quality was mediocre and the audio, although decent, was not what I was hoping for out of a DTS master audio track. Oh well, it's still a great movie.


----------



## JQueen

The wife and kids went and spent the day with her mom.. So I watched the millers, Elysium and at least once a month Art of Flight


----------



## tonyvdb

JQueen said:


> The wife and kids went and spent the day with her mom.. So I watched Elysium


How did you find the dialog? I found some of it muddy and hard to understand at times?


----------



## JQueen

tonyvdb said:


> How did you find the dialog? I found some of it muddy and hard to understand at times?


During Elysium?


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes, there were a few times I found the dialogue to be over powered by the rest of the soundtrack and my system is no slouch.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, there were a few times I found the dialogue to be over powered by the rest of the soundtrack and my system is no slouch.


It sounded amazing on my system.


----------



## tonyvdb

Don't get me wrong the LFE was so deep at times my sub could no longer Handel it but the dialog seem just a touch soft. I had to raise the centre channel a few notches and it was better


----------



## B- one

We watched The Iceman,not bad not great, but cheap on Netflix.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Pacific Rim started off good then it put me to sleep in the middle so had to stop it and put in Man of Steel which was fantastic.


----------



## asere

Saw the Internship and thought it was quite funny. Vince Vaughn is always great.
Also saw Insidious 2 and thought it was scary. Wife jumped a few times.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

asere said:


> Saw the Internship and thought it was quite funny. Vince Vaughn is always great.
> Also saw Insidious 2 and thought it was scary. Wife jumped a few times.


Plus 1 for The Internship we also watched it yesterday.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Bounty Killer on Netflix. Entertaining, worth a watch.


----------



## typ44q

I went to see American Hustle in the theaters. I loved this movie, great cast and performances from everyone.


----------



## bkeeler10

Wanted to watch Wolverine on Saturday night. Well, the Redbox kiosk I had it reserved at went down before I got to it, and by then I couldn't find another one close by with a copy available. So I tried The Lone Ranger but couldn't find a copy of that either. So I gave up on it and ended up watching a Celtic Woman concert instead, haha.


----------



## Nuwisha

We watched Close Encounters of the Third Kind (BluRay directors cut version). 
For such an old movie it was quite enjoyable to watch. Picture was excellent, sound was good too (there was even some heavy LFE moments). 

I'd recommend.


----------



## Crazykat

I have never been much of a Superman fan but decided to watch Man of Steel and was pleasantly surprised.
I really enjoyed it and will watch it again.


----------



## WooferHound

Nuwisha said:


> We watched Close Encounters of the Third Kind (BluRay directors cut version).


Yes *Close Encounters *was great on Blu-Ray


----------



## PassingInterest

At the mere mention of *Close Encounters*, I want to make a mountain with my mashed potatoes and I have no idea why.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Wolverine on VUDU..Great flick. Really continue to be impressed with the VUDU HDX streaming quality. Its Blu-Ray quality as far as I can tell.


----------



## WooferHound

I had watched *Oblivion* two weeks ago and I was totally blown away by this awesome movie. Last night I watched it again and wow is much better the second time. The soundtrack is amazing and the music is so totally tied together with the picture. I had the volume up really loud and some of the lows were shaking my hair. Absolutely worth 5.9 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Audiofool

Watched Don Jon last night. Pretty funny and decently written. Not one for the kids though.


----------



## moparz10

finnished watching The Pacific which was an awsome HBO mini series.i thought a 10 part series might be to much to stay interested but at the end i was yearning for more.


----------



## cavchameleon

We watched The Wolverine, was entertaining but not as good as expected. Still great to watch and both audio and video are top notch. The action was really great, but the story line needed a bit more development (could also be due to the editing in order to keep the time frame down).


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Watched pirates curse of black pearl last night and watching dead mans chest tonight. I am amazed at the low end out put of my new sub.


----------



## moparz10

new subs are always a blast,what did you get ? may i ask


----------



## phillihp23

Watching Trance

This movie had a very interesting twist at the end... I would give this film 4.5 out of 5 for the very well thought out storyline.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

moparz10 said:


> new subs are always a blast,what did you get ? may i ask


Paradigm reference studio sub 12 in gloss black. It replaced 2 klipsch rw12d subs. Second one is in the works lol this thing is awesome.


----------



## asere

Watched 2 Guns. The movie was good with lots of action. Also saw Friday and now watching Apollo 18. 
Apollo was actually a descent film and surprisingly made my wife and I jump a few times.


----------



## Greenster

My kids had a few friends over last night and we watched How to Train Your Dragon. Tons of LFE for a Sub. Defiantly pulls you into the move and has some sweet low bass.


----------



## hyghwayman

Wife and I watched Jack Reacher via NetFlix last night, 2nd time for myself. My wife isn't a big Tom Cruise fan and was turned off at first but as the movie progressed she got sucked into the story and ended up enjoying it. I enjoyed this movie the 1st time and the 2nd was just as enjoyable, especially liked seeing Robert Duvall and Cruise back together again.

After Jack Reacher I saw *Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters *was available on NetFlix also. This was a fun movie, just some of the scenes were over the top and I found them becoming repetitive as the movie moved on.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Lone Ranger last night. Well, it was okay. A bit confusing because it seems at times like it wants to be taken seriously and other time not so much. Just go in expecting to laugh and have a good time and not think too much and you're more likely to enjoy it. The video and sound were top notch.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched the Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift after watching Fast and Furious 6... After finding out that #6 is before Tokyo Drift. Now it makes more sense. I wish that they would have marketed them as episodes so we would know that one is before another.


----------



## WooferHound

Watched *U-571* (2000) last night on Blu-Ray. Really good film that is very suspenseful and will make you twitch in your chair uncomfortably. Another really enjoyable submarine movie worth at least 4 stars.


----------



## pharoah

watching war of the worlds right at the emergence scene.watched the cabin in the woods a bit earlier.


----------



## mechman

Jack Reacher - it was an enjoyable film! :T


----------



## mvision7m

Rise of the planet of the apes on blu-ray. Good movie. Entertaining. Good PQ and AQ. Needed maybe a little more LFE.


----------



## bkeeler10

Yes I remember watching Rise of the Planet of the Apes three or four years ago and I also enjoyed it. I think I need to watch it again soon. Thanks for the reminder. I wonder if they will make some more of them, as I seem to recall that the end of the movie left open the possibility of sequels.


----------



## asere

Just finished watching the remake of Maniac. Pretty gruesome movie!


----------



## ALMFamily

bkeeler10 said:


> Yes I remember watching Rise of the Planet of the Apes three or four years ago and I also enjoyed it. I think I need to watch it again soon. Thanks for the reminder. I wonder if they will make some more of them, as I seem to recall that the end of the movie left open the possibility of sequels.


Bryan - I did see that a sequel is coming out soon. I think it is called Dawn of The Planet Of The Apes...


----------



## mvision7m

ALMFamily said:


> Bryan - I did see that a sequel is coming out soon. I think it is called Dawn of The Planet Of The Apes...


You're right. Just saw an ad of the movie 'dawn of...'


----------



## hyghwayman

Going to watch Days of Thunder today :help:


----------



## B- one

Star Trek Into Darkness here currently home alone so time to crank it up a little bit .


----------



## noirx7

Been watching the Zatoichi samurai series. Pretty funny and touching.


----------



## phillihp23

The Great Gatsby..... AV was very goood! Although i found the movie seriously lacking. The plot of the movie could be summed up in a few sentences, and yet the movie went into a lot of elaboration to tell a very short and simple story line. Rental for sure. Worth a watch, can't say i would watch it again though.


----------



## bkeeler10

ALMFamily said:


> Bryan - I did see that a sequel is coming out soon. I think it is called Dawn of The Planet Of The Apes...


Sweet. Having enjoyed the first one so much I am looking forward to it then. Here's to hoping they don't botch it as so often happens with the second movie in a series.


----------



## mvision7m

X-men first class on blu-ray. Pretty good PQ, great AQ. This movie, to an extent, is an example of what makes too many of the X-men movies more for kids than adults. As opposed to 'The Wolverine', which is appropriately dark and realistic, as much as you can ever call a super hero movie "realistic" anyway, this move is somewhat corny a lot of the time. Too comic in it's delivery and, what the what with the Beast's cheesy, seriously phony and straight up goofy teddy bear costume? Yeesh. They must have laughed their butts off during filming. There are quality movie moments this film, mostly the ones dominated by Michael Fassbender who continues to show strong acting skills. Here he does so by taking the cheese outta standard super hero lines and coming across as much more believable than most of the other actors in the movie.


----------



## gorb

I really enjoyed X-Men: First Class. Fassbender is definitely the one who carries that film though.

Anyway, I finally got around to watching Pacific Rim last night. I actually didn't know what it was supposed to be about exactly, so I didn't go in there with any expectations. I knew it had giant robots and giant monsters and that was it...and that's what I got. It was a fun movie


----------



## GusGus748s

I got to watch Fast and Furious 6. The funny thing is that I haven't watch the first 5 :huh:


----------



## typ44q

Rented The Heat on bluray from netflix. It was enjoyable but I think after seeing Bridesmaids, which I loved, I was expecting it to be better. Still worth checking out.


----------



## Audiohallick

Just watched The Conjuring last night and boy o boy is it spooky!


----------



## BD55

Saw Pacific Rim. Horrible. Forced. Michael Bay meets Godzilla meets Battleship. So many bad adjectives come to mind I won't list them all. I have no idea what I was expecting. I thought I had heard decent reviews on it, but maybe it was just the hype from the studio's propaganda machine seeping into my brain. My wife fell asleep 45 minutes into it and unsurprisingly didn't feel like finishing it. 

How I wish someone had said "Today we cancel the production of this movie!" before they got so far out of hand.


----------



## mvision7m

Audiohallick said:


> Just watched The Conjuring last night and boy o boy is it spooky!


Looking forward to that one but I missed my lowest price opportunity on Amazon to pick it up. It's back up to around $24.


----------



## Audiohallick

mvision7m said:


> Looking forward to that one but I missed my lowest price opportunity on Amazon to pick it up. It's back up to around $24.


Wow it did just go up, I paid 12.99 from Amazon Jan 3.

Edit: Jan 9 was the delivery date sorry


----------



## mvision7m

BD55 said:


> Saw Pacific Rim. Horrible. Forced. Michael Bay meets Godzilla meets Battleship. So many bad adjectives come to mind I won't list them all. I have no idea what I was expecting. I thought I had heard decent reviews on it, but maybe it was just the hype from the studio's propaganda machine seeping into my brain. My wife fell asleep 45 minutes into it and unsurprisingly didn't feel like finishing it. How I wish someone had said "Today we cancel the production of this movie!" before they got so far out of hand.


Couldn't agree more. I got the 3D/2D disc (read good reviews) and although the 3D is pretty good in its effectiveness, the movie itself is complete junk to me. As soon as I saw the two bros climb into their machine and start jazzercizing as if on elliptical machines (and hard drugs) or something it was over for me. The rest is a big, jumbled A/V cheese and noise fest. 

Good call.


----------



## mvision7m

Audiohallick said:


> Wow it did just go up, I paid 12.99 from Amazon Jan 9


Yup. I wanted it but waited until after Christmas since it's about giving to others, not to myself. Hahaha. Apparently, I waited to long. Shoulda grabbed it at $12.99. Hopefully it'll bounce back down soon.


----------



## mvision7m

Watched iRobot on blu-ray. What a fun and entertaining movie. Fantastic PQ and AQ. I love (I'm sure most do) that tunnel chase scene where the robots attack Will Smith's character. Wow, HT demo for sure.


----------



## Infrasonic

Saw Lone Survivor over the weekend - what a great movie. Very intense and powerful movie, every American should see it.


----------



## phillihp23

Waiting for my 3D Extended version of Wolverine and Superman 3D Blu-rays to arrive....they are on the truck for delivery!


----------



## JBrax

Watched 2 Guns tonight and found it very entertaining.


----------



## ALMFamily

mvision7m said:


> Couldn't agree more. I got the 3D/2D disc (read good reviews) and although the 3D is pretty good in its effectiveness, the movie itself is complete junk to me. As soon as I saw the two bros climb into their machine and start jazzercizing as if on elliptical machines (and hard drugs) or something it was over for me. The rest is a big, jumbled A/V cheese and noise fest.
> 
> Good call.


I went into the movie not really expecting all that much - and from a purely plot / acting standpoint that is what I got. That said, I thought the visual and audio aspect were really good - it is the movie I put on to show off my subs... ;

I also want to put this one in once I get my Catalysts up and going.


----------



## gorb

I watched The Last Stand on Netflix last night. I thought it was decent enough (over the top and super unrealistic, like most action films). Definitely happy to see Arnold in another leading role, since it's been a really long time.


----------



## Mike Edwards

gorb said:


> I watched The Last Stand on Netflix last night. I thought it was decent enough (over the top and super unrealistic, like most action films). Definitely happy to see Arnold in another leading role, since it's been a really long time.


if you liked that you should like "Escape Plan";... Arnold is just having a blast the whole movie, it's written all over his face


----------



## gorb

Mike Edwards said:


> if you liked that you should like "Escape Plan";... Arnold is just having a blast the whole movie, it's written all over his face


I've never even heard of that movie. I'll try and check it out. Thanks


----------



## Mike Edwards

gorb said:


> I've never even heard of that movie. I'll try and check it out. Thanks


Arnold and Stallone Together at last. it's way too much fun. and luckily it comes out the first week of February on Blu/DVD


----------



## Mike0206

Finally got to see Jack The Giant Slayer. We really enjoyed it! It had great sound and great video quality.


----------



## ericzim

Mike Edwards said:


> if you liked that you should like "Escape Plan";... Arnold is just having a blast the whole movie, it's written all over his face


I agree. The wife and I enjoyed this movie and she is not a "Arnold fan" and even less a Sly Stallone fan".


----------



## typ44q

I went to see "Her" in the theaters over the weekend and I have to say I really enjoyed this movie. This is probably a look into our not so distant future. Aside from that the look at feel of the movie was great. I am always impressed with the work Spike Jonze does.


----------



## mvision7m

typ44q said:


> I went to see "Her" in the theaters over the weekend and I have to say I really enjoyed this movie. This is probably a look into our not so distant future. Aside from that the look at feel of the movie was great. I am always impressed with the work Spike Jonze does.


Looking forward to seeing 'Her' at some point when it's out on blu-ray.


----------



## typ44q

mvision7m said:


> Looking forward to seeing 'Her' at some point when it's out on blu-ray.


I was going to wait for it on blu-ray as well but a group of friends were going to see it so I went. This is not one of those must see it on the biggest screen with the best sound system possible type of movie.


----------



## gorb

Mike Edwards said:


> Arnold and Stallone Together at last. it's way too much fun. and luckily it comes out the first week of February on Blu/DVD


Awesome. Thanks again for the info. I'll be on the lookout for it to get cheap


----------



## chrismdon

Red2, I enjoyed the it.


----------



## ALMFamily

I had a few friends overs last night and used the theater for the first time in a couple weeks. We watched Elysium and MI Ghost Protocol.


----------



## gorb

Nice. I've not watched Elysium yet but I really want to. MI: Ghost Protocol I've watched a couple times.

I did start watching Ninja 2 on Netflix last night, but ended up stopping only a few minutes in because I had a terrible stomach ache all of a sudden that involved me sitting somewhere else for awhile...afterwards, I ended up going to bed instead of finishing the movie


----------



## mvision7m

'The Talented Mister Ripley' on netflix. Pretty good movie. Entertaining.


----------



## ALMFamily

gorb said:


> Nice. I've not watched Elysium yet but I really want to. MI: Ghost Protocol I've watched a couple times.
> 
> I did start watching Ninja 2 on Netflix last night, but ended up stopping only a few minutes in because I had a terrible stomach ache all of a sudden that involved me sitting somewhere else for awhile...afterwards, I ended up going to bed instead of finishing the movie


Hope you are feeling better this morning...

I did enjoy Elysium - not great, but entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## pharoah

i rewatched sanctum last night its a decent movie.


----------



## Mike0206

Watched G.I. Joe Retaliation last night. Eh....not as bad as I was expecting but a bit too over the top on some scenes. I was still entertained though.


----------



## ericzim

Watched Sweetwater last night, good revenge/western movie all around. Ed Harris and Jason Isaacs and January Jones were a tight mix.


----------



## B- one

We watched Prisoners last night. Great movie as long as it's a movie. Time to put a tracking chip in our daughter.


----------



## listenloud83

B- one said:


> We watched Prisoners last night. Great movie as long as it's a movie. Time to put a tracking chip in our daughter.


We also watched it last night. I did not particularly enjoy it, due to the fact I have two young daughters (who did not watch it) and I did not find the subject matter appealing. However, the actors portrayed their characters very well and brought some realistically heavy emotions to the story.


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> We watched Prisoners last night. Great movie as long as it's a movie. Time to put a tracking chip in our daughter.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## tonyvdb

Just finished watching the first Hunger games again in preparation for the soon to be released second instalment that's out in a few weeks. I had forgotten how moving the one scene is near the middle of the movie. This is a great movie even the second time around :T


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Just finished watching the first Hunger games again in preparation for the soon to be released second instalment that's out in a few weeks. I had forgotten how moving the one scene is near the middle of the movie. This is a great movie even the second time around :T


The second was one of the few movies that I felt was as good if not better than the original.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched Riddick last night... Not bad, but I don't think it was as good as the first 2.


----------



## hyghwayman

JBrax said:


> The second was one of the few movies that I felt was as good if not better than the original.


Sweet, my wife has been patiently waiting for Catching Fire to be released on Blu Ray.

Watched Jack Reacher recently, afterwards had to dig out Days of Thunder and give it a spin.


----------



## gorb

ALMFamily said:


> Hope you are feeling better this morning...
> 
> I did enjoy Elysium - not great, but entertaining nonetheless.


I did feel better, thanks


----------



## bkeeler10

JBrax said:


> The second was one of the few movies that I felt was as good if not better than the original.


Agreed. Tony, I think you will like Catching Fire. Although I practically never go to a commercial theater, I have seen it twice (first time on someone else's dime, second time I paid only because I had an opportunity to see it with Dolby Atmos). Great show, and was an awesome experience in Atmos!


----------



## jdhatfield

Picked up Iron Man 3 and Two Guns from the video store. Watched Iron Man 3 last night and Two Guns is on tap for tonight.


----------



## phillihp23

In the line up for tonight......Prisoners and You're Next.


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> In the line up for tonight......Prisoners and You're Next.


Watched You're Next tonight. Very gruesome violence but good.


----------



## asere

Wife and I saw Prisoners. The film was excellent and very suspenseful. Popping in the dvd and seeing that it was going to be 2h 33mins long almost made us want to watch something shorter. Glad we decided to see it.


----------



## ericzim

Watched The Mill and The Cross. A different kind of movie in that it was a movie based on the paintings of Pieter Brueghel. Not a lot of dialog as you could imagine but excellent audio and video quality.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Enough Said and Home Alone tonight. Enough Said was excellent.


----------



## Crazykat

asere said:


> Wife and I saw Prisoners. The film was excellent and very suspenseful. Popping in the dvd and seeing that it was going to be 2h 33mins long almost made us want to watch something shorter. Glad we decided to see it.


I also watched Prisoners last night. A very good Movie.


----------



## gary thomas

Watched Kings Speech last night...excellent.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw Bullet to the Head and enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## asere

Watched You're Next. The movie was pretty good.


----------



## Savjac

"The Butler" - Controversial to be sure


----------



## Mike Edwards

last night I double featured 

Outlaw Josey Wales and "High Plains Drifter".... 

there's a reason Clint Eastwood is one of my top 3 favorite actors


----------



## hyghwayman

Mike Edwards said:


> last night I double featured
> 
> Outlaw Josey Wales and "High Plains Drifter"....
> 
> there's a reason Clint Eastwood is one of my top 3 favorite actors


Great movies for sure and Outlaw Josey Wales is a classic with some quotes for the ages. I just might have to spin it up, been a while but on tap for today is *Prisoners* and maybe *The Conjuring*









A couple quotes from OJW 


> Josey Wales: That's true. I ain't promising you nothing extra. I'm just giving you life and you're giving me life. And I'm saying that men can live together without butchering one another.





> Josey Wales: Now remember, when things look bad and it looks like you're not gonna make it, then you gotta get mean. I mean plumb, mad-dog mean. 'Cause if you lose your head and you give up then you neither live nor win. That's just the way it is.


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> Watched You're Next tonight. Very gruesome violence but good.


Quality gruesome violence with a decent underlying storyline, compared to the cheesy, comical typical gory films.


----------



## asere

phillihp23 said:


> Quality gruesome violence with a decent underlying storyline, compared to the cheesy, comical typical gory films.


The guy walking with arrow in his back was cheesy but overall a fun movie.


----------



## asere

Last night I saw Battleship and then with the kids saw James and the Giant Peach.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "We're the Millers" on bluray from Netflix. I went into this movie with fairly low expectations and was surprised at how many laugh out loud moments it had. I thought it was a much better comedy than my last movie "The Heat"


----------



## hyghwayman

Watched Prisoners yesterday, ummmm glad my boys are adults and bigger than me now but would still go to the ends of the earth and my last breath to find them if they ever disappeared!


----------



## Mike Edwards

typ44q said:


> Rented "We're the Millers" on bluray from Netflix. I went into this movie with fairly low expectations and was surprised at how many laugh out loud moments it had. I thought it was a much better comedy than my last movie "The Heat"


Same here. I was surprised how much I laughed at this one


----------



## HoosierMizuno

Documentary, "Short Game" pretty interesting about the lives of competitive golfers at the ages of 6 and 7. Crazy how intense and driven these kids are at that age. Netflix Original


----------



## Crazykat

I watched the Riddick: The Complete Collection on Blu-ray.
The collection contains Pitch Black, The Chronicles of Riddick, and the animated movie The Chronicles of Riddick: Dark Fury and the newest Riddick. Yes I am a Vin Diesel fan and enjoy all of his movies.:T


----------



## Savjac

Blue Jasmin - Good but no typical Woody Allen.


----------



## mvision7m

'The Conjuring' on blu ray. Wow. I haven't enjoyed a horror flick that much since I don't remember when. I found it to be thoroughly frightening and entertaining. Played back at -2.0 from 0 reference. Awesome. Killer LFE. My fiancé, my brother and I were breathless during many of the most frightening scenes and physically and/or vocally reacted one way or another during those scenes also. A lot of fun. 

Unfortunately I followed that great horror film up with one of the absolute worst horror movies I've ever seen. Rob Zombie's 2007 remake of 'Halloween'. Boring. Not scary at all and it relies far too heavily on outright and unscary brutality, gratuitous and uninspiring sex scenes, young and very slutty characters and every horror movie cliche imaginable. What a snorer.


----------



## asere

Just saw Captain Phillips. The movie was excellent!


----------



## JQueen

We watched Captain Phillips and Enough Said I really enjoyed both especially CP was amazing


----------



## hyghwayman

Thanks to HTS


----------



## pharoah

currently watching solstice.


----------



## chrismdon

The Way Way Back!


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Watching The Conjuring again now and may need to turn my subs down. The lfe seems crazy loud compared to the last time a watched it. It actually scared my dogs and all three took off running upstairs and barking during the exorcism scene lol.


----------



## maclick

Argo


----------



## Mike0206

Master and Commander was $4.99 at best buy on blu ray the other day so I had to pick it up and even though I've seen the movie several times on DVD and TV the blu ray definitely does this film justice. Putting in Captain Phillips tonight.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Last night I watched IP Man [part 3] and ended the night watching Captain Phillips.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "Prisoners" on bluray from Netflix. This was one that I wanted to see in the theaters but just didn't make it. I really enjoyed this movie and even though it was two and a half hours it did not feel like it. Reminded me a lot of Mystic River. Highly recommended.


----------



## B- one

We are watching White House Down. Currently have about 30+ blu rays to catch up on.


----------



## chrismdon

Kick-a*# 2, I enjoyed the previous one more. This one was quite fun and didn't take itself too seriously.


----------



## B- one

B- one said:


> We are watching White House Down. Currently have about 30+ blu rays to catch up on.


The effects on this movie were cheeeeessssyyyy!!! But what should have I expected.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Bad Grampa today and thought it was ok. Some parts were funny but at times the act can get old. Not a movie for everyone. Also purchased Rush but didn't have time to watch it.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Watched Bad Grampa today and thought it was ok. Some parts were funny but at times the act can get old. Not a movie for everyone. Also purchased Rush but didn't have time to watch it.


I hear Rush is awesome. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> I hear Rush is awesome. Please let me know what you think.


That's what I've heard also and I shall let you know.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched RunnerRunner...decent flick for having a babyface main character.


----------



## Savjac

Last Vegas, Loved it.


----------



## Crazykat

Savjac said:


> Last Vegas, Loved it.


I just finished watching that one , and I also enjoyed it.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> I hear Rush is awesome. Please let me know what you think.


Watched Rush tonight and it was excellent. Very good story and the audio was superb! It sounded as if I had a racetrack in my living room.


----------



## WooferHound

I havent posted in a couple of weeks but I have been watching movies . . .

*Olympus Has Fallen* (2013) an attack on the president in Washington DC. 4 stars out of 5

*Hysteria* (2011) interesting sexual comedy drama. 4 stars

*Sucker Punch* (2011) I was having my brakes worked on and was sitting in the waiting room where a movie was playing with the sound off. A fantasy movie that looked too cool. It was playing on the FX channel and when I got home I looked it up on a TV schedule and ordered it from Netflix. The story that tied it all together was not great but the fantasy scenes were awesome. The story gets 3 stars, the fantasy parts get 5 stars

*Hunt For Red October* (1990) still great after all these years. 5 stars

*The Impossible* (2012) survival story about the Tsunami in Thailand. Well made and good story but I just don't like this type of story. 2 stars

*Madagascar* (2005) fun story and interesting to watch, but not great. 3 stars

*Les Misérables* (1998) this is the story without any music. I much prefer it with the great music. 3 stars

*Planes* (2013) I enjoyed it but it's just not wonderful. 3 stars

*Cherry 2000* (1987) a man searching for the perfect robot mate. not well made but the story was interesting. 4 stars


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Watched Rush tonight and it was excellent. Very good story and the audio was superb! It sounded as if I had a racetrack in my living room.


Man that's good to know. I gotta see it now! Thanks!!


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> Watched Rush tonight and it was excellent. Very good story and the audio was superb! It sounded as if I had a racetrack in my living room.


I watched it a couple of nights ago and I thought it was very well done. :T


----------



## typ44q

asere said:


> I hear Rush is awesome. Please let me know what you think.


I am a big F1 fan and I had very high hopes and expectations for this movie so I went to see it in the theaters and LOVED it. If you are a racing fan it is a must see but I also think that there is more than enough story there to keep just about anyone interested.


----------



## typ44q

I rented The Kings of Summer on bluray from Netflix. It was an overall enjoyable coming of age movie indie movie had some funny moments.


----------



## asere

Saw Instructions Not Included. Wife and I though it was a great family movie. It was touching.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Rush and Last Vegas the other night. Great movies!


----------



## mvision7m

'Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs' on blu ray. Entertaining to a degree but I won't be watching it again very soon. $5 at BB.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Captain Phillips last night. It was a riveting depiction and, as I understand it, a pretty accurate account of the event. We really enjoyed it and it looked and sounded good for the most part. There was a lot of video noise in the dark shots during the engine room scenes -- did anyone else notice that?


----------



## ALMFamily

My daughter wanted to watch Mary Poppins tonight, so we all sat down to watch it - much to the chagrin of my 10 year old son...


----------



## Savjac

Rush

Very good movie and as mentioned before, the sound was very well done, at times almost scary in how real it got.


----------



## asere

Watched Bad Grandpa.


----------



## mpompey

How to train your Dragon.

Never realized how good the audio was on this disc.


----------



## asere

mpompey said:


> How to train your Dragon.
> 
> Never realized how good the audio was on this disc.


Yes it's excellent. Have you heard the animated film 9? Awesome LFE throughout!


----------



## ALMFamily

asere said:


> Yes it's excellent. Have you heard the animated film 9? Awesome LFE throughout!


+1 - and, if you like a darker animated movie plot, it is a definite watch.


----------



## jtl

Last Vegas - very funny, great movie!


----------



## phillihp23

Watched the Riddick Directors Cut Box set last night.
Great series...I feel there is a possibility of a future sequel.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Dallas Buyers Club. Excellent movie and highly recommended.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched Escape Plan, Runner Runner, and Captain Phillips... All of them were excellent movies!


----------



## phillihp23

ellisr63 said:


> We watched Escape Plan, Runner Runner, and Captain Phillips... All of them were excellent movies!


I have been debating watching Escape Plan...was it worth a watch or kind a wash out with the old time actors.


----------



## asere

Escape plan was definitely worth a watch for me.


----------



## NBPk402

phillihp23 said:


> I have been debating watching Escape Plan...was it worth a watch or kind a wash out with the old time actors.


It was a 6.9 on the IMDB website and we both enjoyed it. Was it one of the best movies I have seen... No, but I felt it was good.


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> I have been debating watching Escape Plan...was it worth a watch or kind a wash out with the old time actors.


Escape plan was a LOT of fun IMO


----------



## phillihp23

On the menu for tonight...Captain Phillips and The Escape.


----------



## B- one

We watched Riddick.


----------



## asere

Watched Rush.


----------



## phillihp23

phillihp23 said:


> On the menu for tonight...Captain Phillips and The Escape.


Both movies were better than I expected. The movie scripts were well done, films like these can easily be lacking if the scripts aren't written well. Does feel good to be rewarded with better than expected performances. 

Recommended both movies.


----------



## phillihp23

On the menu today....Kick A** 2 and Closed Circuit.


----------



## asere

Saw Last Vegas and thought it was funny.
Blue Jasmine was also a really good movie.


----------



## pharoah

B- one said:


> We watched Riddick.


+1 thats what i watched.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Just Go With It last night in hopes that it would be a decent rom-com for an early Valentines date. Well it was about the worst movie I have ever seen. And the wife agreed. We will never get those two hours back unfortunately.


----------



## tonyvdb

I also watched Escape tonight and enjoyed it much more than I thought I would. It was not as predictable as I thought it would be and it had great entertainment value.
Well worth a watch!


----------



## typ44q

I went to see "The Lego Movie" at an RPX theater in 3D. I will just start by saying I loved this movie. It is so much fun and really is something that both children and adults will enjoy for different reasons. Highly recommended.


----------



## mpompey

Went and saw Lego Movie in 3D.

They kids loved it, but it felt just alright to me.

But hey as long as they're entertained for a couple of hours.


----------



## mpednault

We saw the Lego movie this past weekend and enjoyed it. It will be a purchase for us on Bluray when released. Watched Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs last night for the dozenth time. Not sure what we'll watch tonight. Fun thread!


----------



## mozilla314

Watched Ender's Game last night. I must say surprisingly good.
Great to see Harrison Ford back in the Sci-Fi game, and the
special effects were the best I've seen in a while.


----------



## chrismdon

The Counselor, I really liked it though it took awhile to get into it!


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Wife purchased The Jungle Book on blu ray yesterday. We enjoyed watching it last night.


----------



## Mike0206

Watched Ender's Game and it was good. Video and audio quality were great! It had some very low LFE as well.


----------



## JBrax

Had a doubleheader last night. First up was Last Vegas and expectations were somewhat low but I was surprised. Very funny movie and well worth a watch if you haven't seen it. Next up was The Counselor and really disappointed by it. Very slow developing story and I thought for having so many A list actors and actresses the performances were subpar. Not worth a rental in my opinion.


----------



## hyghwayman

Took a step back in time (1998) last night and watched a Denzel Washington movie again










I may give another DW movie a spin today, The Book of Eli or Man on Fire :scratch: , like them both.


----------



## jmilton7043

Thor-The Dark World. Excellent picture and sound. Silly scientific mumbo-jumbo with Portman and her boss. Movie was made more interesting by giving Loki a bigger role. Love the cameo by Stan Lee...


----------



## asere

We saw Cyrus. A dark comedy with John C. Reilly and Jonah Hill. 
The film was funny but like most dark comedies it was somewhat slow.
A one time see for my wife and I.


----------



## JQueen

Watching Inception today


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Finished Hangover 2, watched Hangover 3, now watching Haunter ya never heard if this one so we will c.


----------



## mechman

Watched two last night, Skyfall and Iron Man 3. Both were very enjoyable. :T


----------



## asere

Saw All is Lost.


----------



## asere

Saw Enough Said with the late James Gandolfini and Julia Louis- Dreyfus.
Decent romantic comedy with some funny moments.


----------



## Mike Edwards

another Clint Eastwood binge

2 Mules for Sister Sara
and
The Eiger Sanction


----------



## ALMFamily

We took the kids to see The Lego Movie last night. It was hilarious - my wife and I probably laughed more than our kids did.


----------



## B- one

We are watching Elysium hope it's good.


----------



## pharoah

currently watching enders game.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Although not a movie the wife and I went to see Marc Anthony in concert at the Barclay Center in Brooklyn. It was great! He can really sing! We had a great time.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Season 2 of House of Cards. Excellent series on Netlfix!


----------



## hyghwayman

JQueen said:


> Watching Inception today


How did you like the movie Queen?

I watched another Denzel Washington movie today, not The Book of Eli or Man on Fire but Flight. John Goodman is too funny in the limited part he had and Denzel Washington was convincing in his role of an alcoholic in denial.


----------



## asere

We saw Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2 last night. 
The movie for me was not as fun as the first one but the kids were laughing and that is what matters most.


----------



## tonyvdb

I watched Captain Philips, ok movie other than the camera shakiness made me nauseous and actually had to leave the room for a bit. Never had to do that before.


----------



## JBrax

Not a movie but we've started watching True Detective on HBO. I'm amazed at the quality of these series that HBO continually puts out. We've made it through the first two and we're both hooked. Amazing show!


----------



## typ44q

JBrax said:


> Not a movie but we've started watching True Detective on HBO. I'm amazed at the quality of these series that HBO continually puts out. We've made it through the first two and we're both hooked. Amazing show!


I have been watching this too, amazing show, everything about it is really movie quality. I am up to episode 4 and wow the camera work at the end of that episode is just incredible especially for a TV show.


----------



## typ44q

I rented Captain Phillips on bluray from Netflix. This movie had a lot of hype around it and after everyone telling me I "have to see it" I was worried that it had become over hyped well after finally watching it I have to say I completely agree with all the hype. This movie really reminds you of how good an actor Tom Hanks is.


----------



## gorb

We watched Pride and Prejudice (2003) yesterday. I hadn't seen it before and really had no idea what it was about. I thought it was decent enough. Her three younger sisters and her mother were terribly annoying though.


----------



## typ44q

Rented Haywire on bluray from Netflix. I had heard a lot of good things about this movie and being a fan of Steven Soderbergh figured I would check it out. This movie had a great cast minus the lead actress who is a professional mma fighter and she really ruined the movie for me. Yes the fight scenes looked great, lots of energy and action but they were not worth having to listen to her struggle with dialog for the rest of the movie. In addition to that the story was just a mess, really disappointed with this one.


----------



## JQueen

hyghwayman said:


> How did you like the movie Queen? I watched another Denzel Washington movie today, not The Book of Eli or Man on Fire but Flight. John Goodman is too funny in the limited part he had and Denzel Washington was convincing in his role of an alcoholic in denial.


I love inception, I didn't enjoy flight as much as I hoped but can't go wrong with either Book of Eli or Man on Fire


----------



## chashint

Not a movie but thought I would throw it out here anyway.
On Netflix streaming Damages, it's 5 seasons of lawyer goodness with Glen Close and Rose Byrne.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Just finished the 3D showing of "Gravity" a few minutes ago... Review to follow shortly.. 


all I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## typ44q

Mike Edwards said:


> Just finished the 3D showing of "Gravity" a few minutes ago... Review to follow shortly..
> 
> 
> all I can say is WOW!!!


Really excited to read that review! I saw it in 3D IMAX and on a smaller 3D screen which was not nearly as impressive but I still loved it. I am curious to see how much of a hit it takes on a home theater system.


----------



## Mike Edwards

typ44q said:


> Really excited to read that review! I saw it in 3D IMAX and on a smaller 3D screen which was not nearly as impressive but I still loved it. I am curious to see how much of a hit it takes on a home theater system.


just a teaser for you.. there's no real "hit" at all. if you've got a good sound system and a good projector you will NOT be disappointed


----------



## white-outreviews

Gravity! I didn't watch in 3D, but it still was a great movie! One of my favorites for sure.


----------



## PassingInterest

Just watched Turbo at home. Impressive bass. Could leave _some _subwoofers trembling from all the trauma.


----------



## chrismdon

Monuments Men! A little sluggish but enjoyable.


----------



## willis7469

PassingInterest said:


> Just watched Turbo at home. Impressive bass. Could leave some subwoofers trembling from all the trauma.


lol!!! I thought the same thing!
I just watched Percy Jackson and the sea of monsters. WOW! All kinds of LFE tones, and effects. Movie, was ok. Soundtrack was A+.


----------



## asere

Just watched Man of Steel again. Epic!


----------



## Paxonator

I watched Bad Grandpa last night. I was a little disappointed actually. Few funny parts but they tried to make a plot line and it was poor. Greatly preferred the original Jackass movies.


----------



## mechman

Turbo last night and World War Z this afternoon.


----------



## dougc

asere said:


> Just watched Man of Steel again. Epic!


I REALLY enjoyed Man of Steel. I have a long list of films to watch again when I get my remodel finished.

I watched Rush last night. Very cool story.


----------



## asere

dougc said:


> I REALLY enjoyed Man of Steel. I have a long list of films to watch again when I get my remodel finished.
> 
> I watched Rush last night. Very cool story.


Yes Rush did have a cool story. Great audio too.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched Enders game last night... Pretty good movie.


----------



## chrismdon

Premium Rush, it was kind of fun although I prefer Quicksilver!


----------



## asere

Watched The Sessions.


----------



## Putz

Original Police Academy. Haven't seen that in a while. Steve Guttenberg was pretty buff back then


----------



## ALMFamily

Feels odd to see Kim Cattrall with brown hair too...


----------



## PassingInterest

Watched *Pacific Rim*.
So, was that a true story?
I think the fact that we didn't see any of it in the news is proof of a government cover up.


----------



## Putz

ALMFamily said:


> Feels odd to see Kim Cattrall with brown hair too...


The real shocker was that she kept her clothes on for 90 minutes. I believe she was a Brunette in Porky's.


----------



## JQueen

We watched Man of Steel and Pacific Rim both we really enjoyed


----------



## gorb

Not a movie, but I watched UFC 170 last night. Don't know if any of yall watched it but I definitely think the stoppage was somewhat premature in the main event. I still think the loser would have lost after that hit, but it's possible she could have recovered with a little more time.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched the closing Ceremony for the Olympics.....must say that's one amazing display screen of a floor they built in the Arena.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched Closed Circuit last night... It was a very good movie IMO.

Here is the IMDB link... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2218003/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## sub_crazy

PassingInterest said:


> Watched *Pacific Rim*.
> So, was that a true story?
> I think the fact that we didn't see any of it in the news is proof of a government cover up.


I think you're onto something there, this was at my door after the last "so called" earthquake here in So Cal:










Coincidence? I think not :rubeyes:


----------



## B- one

We just wrapped up Thor the dark world. I thought it was pretty good, maybe better next time we watch it we should have our center channel back and hopefully we won't have to pause it so much.


----------



## willis7469

Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds at radio city music hall. (Movie?) seen it prob close to 50 times. Love it more each time. Sounds great.


----------



## typ44q

willis7469 said:


> Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds at radio city music hall. (Movie?) seen it prob close to 50 times. Love it more each time. Sounds great.


That is one of my favorite concert blu-ray's. Dave and Tim are always excellent together and that show was no exception. 
To me that was one of the first disks that really showed the audio potential for the blu ray format.


----------



## gorb

Watched something on netflix called Saving General Yang. It was ok. I was expecting it to be better for some reason. Netflix needs to do better on the descriptions though. I've come across several that were incorrect (like the one for this movie).


----------



## James1960

3 days to kill
New film from Kevin kostner excellent great sound


----------



## JBrax

typ44q said:


> That is one of my favorite concert blu-ray's. Dave and Tim are always excellent together and that show was no exception. To me that was one of the first disks that really showed the audio potential for the blu ray format.


True dat!


----------



## PassingInterest

sub_crazy said:


> I think you're onto something there, this was at my door after the last "so called" earthquake here in So Cal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence? I think not :rubeyes:


All I can say is it's a good thing you got the survival guide. One can never be too prepared.


----------



## Mike0206

Watched gravity last night. Good film, the audio and video were great!


----------



## Mike Edwards

PassingInterest said:


> All I can say is it's a good thing you got the survival guide. One can never be too prepared.


between this and the Zombie apocalypse you can't be too prepared.


----------



## JBrax

Pulled a double header last night with Thor: The Dark World and Nebraska. Two very different movies with the same end result. I really enjoyed the new Thor and was very impressed with the audio side. Nebraska was easily one of the better movies I've seen in quite some time. It was a bit different starting out and felt very low budget and cheap. It's the first movie I've ever seen with a 3.0 audio mix and seemingly shot in black and white. Nebraska was about the story and journey and a real treat to watch. Highly recommended!


----------



## hyghwayman

Paxonator said:


> I watched Bad Grandpa last night. I was a little disappointed actually. Few funny parts but they tried to make a plot line and it was poor. Greatly preferred the original Jackass movies.


I agree 100%
Wife rented it from RB and asked me to watch it with her, she seemed to enjoy it :scratch: so it wasn't a total loss :dumbcrazy:


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

B- one said:


> We just wrapped up Thor the dark world. I thought it was pretty good, maybe better next time we watch it we should have our center channel back and hopefully we won't have to pause it so much.


Wife was kind enough to buy Thor and Gravity Tuesday. We watched the new Thor last night and we both really enjoyed it. Loki was quit funny and made us laugh. Just finished Gravity on blu ray 3d and it was great also. The lfe in both movies was fun. Gravity made our teeth chatter we were both surprised.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched Gravity this afternoon and it's seriously intense! The LFE was so strong that my ears felt the pressure. The story and movie quality were the best I've seen in a long time. It far exceeded my expectations :T


----------



## chrismdon

Skateland, fun 80's soundtrack.


----------



## sgtlamar

American hustle great film better than I thought it would be.


----------



## asere

Watched Fast and Furious 6 again. Going to watch Gravity in a few.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Wolverine last night. It was okay I guess. Perhaps I was expecting too much but I was a little disappointed. The sound however was fantastic - nothing to complain about there!


----------



## Mike Edwards

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched The Wolverine last night. It was okay I guess. Perhaps I was expecting too much but I was a little disappointed. The sound however was fantastic - nothing to complain about there!


did you watch the extended cut or the regular theatrical cut? the extended cut that's on the 3D combo pack is actually a distinct improvement on the film


----------



## bkeeler10

We rented it. Pretty sure it was not the extended cut unfortunately.


----------



## Mike Edwards

bkeeler10 said:


> We rented it. Pretty sure it was not the extended cut unfortunately.


yeah, it was theatrical then. the ONLY way to get the extended cut is in the 3D combo pack


----------



## asere

Gravity was excellent a must watch in my opinion. Great LFE too!


----------



## B- one

We are watching Rush. Great movie so far.


----------



## tonyvdb

I watched Thor last night. Good story decent LFE although it seems some of the LFE was too much and other parts not enough?
Tonight going to watch All is lost


----------



## Dwight Angus

I also watched THOR The Dark World last night. The audio was better then the earlier THOR movie. Video quality was ok


----------



## asere

tonyvdb said:


> I watched Thor last night. Good story decent LFE although it seems some of the LFE was too much and other parts not enough?
> Tonight going to watch All is lost


All is Lost is a great choice. I really liked it!


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Thor and Gravity. Must say while Gravity had a great sound track and visuals I found the story line lacking...i guess we know were they invested the money.


----------



## Putz

phillihp23 said:


> Watched Thor and Gravity. Must say while Gravity had a great sound track and visuals I found the story line lacking...i guess we know were they invested the money.


The members of the Academy certainly had no problem with the story line. Maybe they invested the money in a campaign to get Oscar votes. I plan to watch it shortly.


----------



## Mike0206

Watched Thor 2. I thought it was great!


----------



## JQueen

Minus of a few moments of Gravity I really didn't enjoy the movie at all.


----------



## phillihp23

JQueen said:


> Minus of a few moments of Gravity I really didn't enjoy the movie at all.


Ah Ha...I'm not alone.


----------



## tonyvdb

asere said:


> All is Lost is a great choice. I really liked it!


Although the soundtrack was well done and very immersing It was not as enjoyable as Life of Pi 
I liked the Thunder, it sounded so real I actually backed it up in one spot to hear it again at a louder volume


----------



## tonyvdb

JQueen said:


> Minus of a few moments of Gravity I really didn't enjoy the movie at all.


Definitely a movie with different tastes. I thought much of the enjoyment was the detail, for example when she was going through the ISS and floated by the arcing battery terminals. So well done.


----------



## JQueen

tonyvdb said:


> Definitely a movie with different tastes. I thought much of the enjoyment was the detail, for example when she was going through the ISS and floated by the arching battery terminals. So well done.


 Visually it was spot on no doubt.. It was like cast away in space but bad.


----------



## typ44q

Some of my thoughts on Gravity.
After watching the Academy awards last night and seeing everything Gravity was nominated for and what it ended up winning it really drove home the point that Gravity was an amazing spectacle but not a great movie. Yes it had intense moments but that was mostly visual. It clearly was not best picture material nor worthy of best actor/actress . For me the enjoyment of the movie was in watching it in IMAX in 3D the massive screen combined with the 3D gave the illusion of being in space and it was amazing. To me, by taking the giant screen out of the equation you are removing most of the appeal of this movie.
I saw it twice in the theaters and LOVED it but I am holding off getting it on blu-ray because I am not ready to see it again I need to give myself more time to forget how good it was on a really big screen.


----------



## tonyvdb

typ44q said:


> To me, by taking the giant screen out of the equation you are removing most of the appeal of this movie.


I would have to agree, I dont think this movie translates well to a screen size smaller than 100"


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

tonyvdb said:


> I would have to agree, I dont think this movie translates well to a screen size smaller than 100"


Did not see this in theaters we honestly dont go anymore. But my wife bought this in 3d and we watched it on put epson 6020 with jamestown 120" screen. The movie completely sucked us in. She actually felt sick since she hates heights lol. So I would agree a large screen would be best. I would never try to watch this on our 60" plasma and expect the same result.


----------



## Mike Edwards

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Did not see this in theaters we honestly dont go anymore. But my wife bought this in 3d and we watched it on put epson 6020 with jamestown 120" screen. The movie completely sucked us in. She actually felt sick since she hates heights lol. So I would agree a large screen would be best. I would never try to watch this on our 60" plasma and expect the same result.


you can't get the same results... I reviewed it on a 120 inch Draper screen with my 8350 and then watched it on the 60 Inch LED and the impact was lessened. it's visual storytelling at it's finest and the scope just doesn't translate as well on smaller screens (although it still looks incredible on the smaller screen.. just not as awe inspiring)


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Mike Edwards said:


> you can't get the same results... I reviewed it on a 120 inch Draper screen with my 8350 and then watched it on the 60 Inch LED and the impact was lessened. it's visual storytelling at it's finest and the scope just doesn't translate as well on smaller screens (although it still looks incredible on the smaller screen.. just not as awe inspiring)


Yeah figured we would leave that blu ray downstairs for that reason. Also just wanted to thank you again for your review. It was the reason for us trying this out on 3d. From our perspective you were spot on on the audio and visual aspect of your review. Please keep up the great work.


----------



## typ44q

Over the weekend I watched "The Armstrong Lie" on DVD. I have been racing road bikes since high school and like many others was a big supporter of Lance. This documentary takes a good look at what was going on all those years and has some great interviews with the people involved in it. Worth checking out if you are a fan of the sport or just curious about it.


----------



## willis7469

I got to indulge myself twice today, with "planes", and "turbo". (Kid home from school) My house loves the "cars/planes" franchise, and cars in general. And while both are animated "kids" movies, the sound design, and execution are exemplary. Lots of demo material on both, though IMO, planes is slightly better in execution. 2 fun well done movies.


----------



## B- one

Picked up Escape Plan so it's time to fire it up!


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> Picked up Escape Plan so it's time to fire it up!


That was a good one!


----------



## Greenster

Finally saw the Lone Ranger. While I would never let my kids watch this movie due to how violent it was, I thought is was a good movie.


----------



## bkeeler10

We just watched Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs 2 with the kids tonight. It was really weird and pretty lame IMHO. Can't really recommend it. Even good audio and video couldn't save this one.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Watched "Riddick" for the third time. it also looks like there's going to be a 4th


----------



## JBrax

12 Years A Slave and it was worthy of all of the accolades received. Very powerful and emotional movie that honestly had my wife and I in tears a couple times. Flawless across the board and highly recommended.


----------



## Greenster

JBrax said:


> 12 Years A Slave and it was worthy of all of the accolades received. Very powerful and emotional movie that honestly had my wife and I in tears a couple times. Flawless across the board and highly recommended.


I thought that it was an amazing movie. At times they really pulled you into the movie as if you were the one waiting in trouble. A must see movie.


----------



## dougc

12 Years a Slave last night - amazing, but not my kind of film. I felt depressed and worn out from the reality of it. I love history, but good grief, it was an emotional vacuum. I like to escape when it's movie night. Family movie night tonight with this awesome creepshow by request of the 9 y/old ladies.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched The Hunger Games Catching Fire tonight... I fell asleep and for once my wife made it through to the end. I will have to watch it all over again when we get the new HT completed. :T


----------



## asere

My wife and I watched About Time. The movie for me was really good but it was one of those nights were I feel asleep and my wife kept watching it.
When the movie ended I woke up and my wife was crying.
She said the movie was excellent and needless to say sad. I have to finish watching it tomorrow for sure.


----------



## dougc

ellisr63 said:


> We watched The Hunger Games Catching Fire tonight... I fell asleep and for once my wife made it through to the end. I will have to watch it all over again when we get the new HT completed. :T


We are opposite -my wife is gone in the first 20 min usually


----------



## NBPk402

dougc said:


> We are opposite -my wife is gone in the first 20 min usually


That is the way it is for us normally too. I think it is because I have been getting up every day this last week at 7am to work on the HT. :T


----------



## phillihp23

Mike Edwards said:


> Watched "Riddick" for the third time. it also looks like there's going to be a 4th


Guess you really liked it  That was my impression also...that there is likely a fourth one.


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> Guess you really liked it  That was my impression also...that there is likely a fourth one.


Universal announced last week that they are backing a sequel. So it's actually confirmed


----------



## phillihp23

Mike Edwards said:


> Universal announced last week that they are backing a sequel. So it's actually confirmed


Nice! Hope Vin Diesel doesn't have to flip the mortgage on his house to produce the next one also. In an interview he said he put every last dollar of his on the line to produce his recent Riddick.


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> Nice! Hope Vin Diesel doesn't have to flip the mortgage on his house to produce the next one also. In an interview he said he put every last dollar of his on the line to produce his recent Riddick.


yeah, universal is actually funding it this time, so he's got no worries there. they stood up and took notice that his $38 million "Riddick" made $91 million theatrically


----------



## willis7469

Watched cloudy meatballs 2. I have to 2nd earlier post, saying it was weird. I don't usually have trouble suspending disbelief for a movie, but this was tough. I'd say audio was 4/5, but in some of the scenes, even the 2D rental looked (almost) 3D. Prob not everyone's favorite genre, but two nights ago my friend stopped by with the blue ray version of Staind at Mohegan sun. Sounded like being there. ...just a little quieter. Awesome.


----------



## asere

Wife and I saw the remake of Carrie and the remake of Oldboy then we watched The Croods with the kids.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Catching Fire last night. I had seen it in the theater twice and it was still very enjoyable and tense.Excellent movie IMO. Soundtrack is fantastic.


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched Catching Fire last night. I had seen it in the theater twice and it was still very enjoyable and tense.Excellent movie IMO. Soundtrack is fantastic.


haven't brought that one home yet. Lookin forward to it. Also enjoyed that in the theater.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched Catching fire last night, very enjoyable. It was better in some ways than the first one. I thought they did a great job of keeping the continuity going from the first one. The movie did well at tugging at your emotions and keeping you on the edge of your seat with suspense and action. 
The audio was great lots of soround use but I did not care for the aspect ratio change to keep the IMAX format in tact. Keeping in 2:40,1 would have been my preference. I found when it changed to the IMAX 1:85,1 it lost some of it's sharpness did anyone else see this?


----------



## B- one

We also enjoyed the Hunger Games Catching Fire. It wasn't great nor was it bad just kind of over hyped IMHO.


----------



## phillihp23

Saw 3 Days to Kill. Pretty good flic, enjoyed it. Some good action, romance...overall a strong storyline.


----------



## BeeMan458

Two night ago it was "Olympus Has Fallen." The next movie queued up, is a fun oldie; "The Boondock Saints."


----------



## typ44q

Rented "The World's End" on blu-ray from Netflix. Very fun movie, lots of puns and lots of slapstick action. If you are a fan of Hot Fuzz and Shaun of the Dead you have to watch this movie.


----------



## BeeMan458

Are you guys streaming or renting blu-rays?


----------



## typ44q

BeeMan458 said:


> Are you guys streaming or renting blu-rays?


I rent blu-rays from Netflix unless it is something that I think or know I will be watching multiple times then I just buy it, I own about 400 movies/ TV shows on blu-ray. 

I do very little streaming, usually just for TV shows. I think the video quality is getting there but it still can not match blu-ray but the audio quality is no where near the quality of blu-ray. 

My take on it is that until streaming is equal to or better than blu-ray for both audio and video I am happy to wait for a rental disk in the mail or to just buy the movie.


----------



## BeeMan458

typ44q said:


> My take on it is that until streaming is equal to or better than blu-ray for both audio and video I am happy to wait for a rental disk in the mail or to just buy the movie.


Thanks for the reply. You hit on each of my concerns, image and sound quality.

When I can, we buy used blu-rays from Amazon so I have the disk for future viewing as commercial TV, at times hits twenty minuets of advertising for every forty minutes of content. While watching TV at night, I tell ya, each night, I seem to get more and more sleep because the commercial sets take so long.

Do you find it's better to buy used from Amazon or rent from Netflix? I ask because so far, renting hasn't worked out for us.


----------



## GusGus748s

Watched Gravity in 3D. My wife and I agreed...it stunk!


----------



## typ44q

BeeMan458 said:


> Do you find it's better to buy used from Amazon or rent from Netflix? I ask because so far, renting hasn't worked out for us.


Well I have a huge queue of movies on Netflix that I are mostly movies that I am curious about or have heard something good about but not something that I want to own. For that, rental is just fine for me. They usually end up sitting around for about a week before I get to watch it, not the most economical but still cheaper than buying unless you can find really good deals.

Then there are the movies that I have seen in theaters or have so much hype that I know I am better of just buying it. These are typically my most expensive movies because they tend to be new or newer releases.

After that I have my "bargain bin" movies and these are ones that I will wait around for a good deal on. These are usually older movies that I like but I can wait for them to drop below $10 (sometimes way below) I just picked up Seven on blu ray for $4.99 new from amazon.


----------



## BeeMan458

Seven? For five bucks with Prime shipping. Nice!

At $6.32 with Prime shipping, our last Amazon score was; "The Boondock Saints."

I checked with the wife on "Seven" and she's seen it a couple of times and said I wouldn't like it. I'm not into the whole blood and torture thing. I'd rather just blow people up and be done with it.

...:sarcastic:

Soooooo, I went with the 30th Anniversary Collector's Edition of "Blade Runner."

Three disk set, Director's Final Cut and original theatrical release with it's own little collector's toy and hard cover art book. Prime shipping, $15.38.

,,,:bigsmile:


----------



## mvision7m

Watched 'Gravity' in 3D. 

The visuals (of course) in 3D were fantastic. Clean, effective and complimentary to the film and it's setting and I don't remember seeing any ghosting whatsoever. 

To me, the sound was pretty good but not great and the movie itself as far as story goes, was a little lackluster in my opinion. Not a bad movie but I just didn't see anything special or outstanding about it other than the 3D effect and overall visual quality. 

I can take or leave G. Clooney but I never really cared for Sandra Bullock's acting or her voice (which I know the poor woman can't help) and I don't think she did anything in this movie to change my mind about her (to me) bland acting style (or her voice for that matter).


----------



## willis7469

BeeMan458 said:


> Thanks for the reply. You hit on each of my concerns, image and sound quality. When I can, we buy used blu-rays from Amazon so I have the disk for future viewing as commercial TV, at times hits twenty minuets of advertising for every forty minutes of content. While watching TV at night, I tell ya, each night, I seem to get more and more sleep because the commercial sets take so long. Do you find it's better to buy used from Amazon or rent from Netflix? I ask because so far, renting hasn't worked out for us.


definitely blue ray here. Local pawn shop has most of em for 5 bucks! $3.00 DVDs I'm with typ44q, on the quality issue. When that catches up, I'll be interested. Audio compression drives me crazy, and even dish network can be irritating, especially when watching stuff on palladia. (Live music/concert programming). Don't like macro blocking either. If it matters, it goes on blu ray.


----------



## bkeeler10

willis7469 said:


> Audio compression drives me crazy, and even dish network can be irritating, especially when watching stuff on palladia. (Live music/concert programming). Don't like macro blocking either. If it matters, it goes on blu ray.



Amen to all that. I am more than happy to give up the convenience and potential cost savings of streaming in order to get the highest quality possible.


----------



## BeeMan458

Newest blu-ray arrived today: R.I.P.D.

Looks like a great knock-off of MIB meets the old school Texas Rangers.


----------



## Wardsweb

Not actually a movie, but Jeff Beck live at Ronnie Scott's is awesome.


----------



## willis7469

Wardsweb said:


> Not actually a movie, but Jeff Beck live at Ronnie Scott's is awesome.


+1


----------



## pharoah

currently watching hunger games catching fire.


----------



## BeeMan458

Jeff Beck.....Ronnie Scott's....???...somebody's gotta post links.

...:hissyfit:

(without links, how the am I expected ta know where the trail is?)


----------



## willis7469

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001NP8PRG

Here ya go Beeman. Some crumbs for ur trail!


----------



## BeeMan458

Jeff Beck.... 




I feel much better now......

Thank-you! :T


----------



## Greenster

asere said:


> My wife and I watched About Time. The movie for me was really good but it was one of those nights were I feel asleep and my wife kept watching it. When the movie ended I woke up and my wife was crying. She said the movie was excellent and needless to say sad. I have to finish watching it tomorrow for sure.


We really loved this movie.


----------



## BeeMan458

It's a slow movie, worth staying awake for.

(very interesting concept)

(i wouldn't give you five minutes for that watch but I'll give you ten minutes if you take this clunker of a car)


----------



## asere

Greenster said:


> We really loved this movie.


I finally watched the ending of About Time and it is definitely a great movie. I can now understand why my wife cried.
Great concept for sure!


----------



## chashint

Finally got around to The Wolverine.
I liked it and I really liked the Easter Egg.


----------



## chashint

Enders Game
Liked it, they followed the book pretty well.
This might be one of those movies you need to have read the book to get the most out of it.


----------



## MargoMcKinney

I watched Gravity last night. I like its story specially that moment when she prepared her to go back on earth.


----------



## 2manydvds

Last night I watched Spike Lee's OLDBOY. I know it's an unpopular opinion, but I actually preferred it to the original. But that's not saying much because I hated the original. I really tried to enjoy it, but I found the "artistic" aspects to be somewhat lacking. Especially that highly-touted hammer fight which is poorly staged and unrealistic. The gang could take him in an instant if they just jumped him all at once. Instead they stand around pretending to throw things at him one-at-a-time but hitting the wall instead. The staging in the remake is much better. That being said, I give it a 6 out of 10. It's all pretty standard and the performance by Sharlto Copley as the villain is ridiculously over-the-top and bizarrely AND stereotypically fey.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Hunger Games: Catching Fire and it was just as good as I remember when watching it in the theater. Really impressed with the audio on my Reference setup and can't express how good Klipsch speakers sound come movie night! Bring on some Game Of Thrones!


----------



## orion

Last night we watched Thor. Or at least part of it and it was bed time for the kiddos. Not sure when we will get to watch the rest


----------



## BeeMan458

Watched R.I.P.D. which is a MIB knockoff, the sound track was flat and lacked depth. I had trouble with a dirty disk and the sound had distracting cut-outs. I checked and cleaned the disk during play and got some of the trouble corrected but found out today, that I should have gone into the kitchen for a better cleaning which fully fixed the distracting cut-out.

The movie plot was shallow, yet managed to be entertaining. Kudos to Mary-Louise Parker in her agent 99 (dry Barbara Feldon) style role. A few spaced out beers with some popcorn will definitely enhance the plot.

...


----------



## willis7469

Well I guess I've now been inspired to throw fly boys in the player. I haven't seen it for some time, and when I saw it, it was on DVD. :-( I can't remember how good the soundtrack was, but I was excited to watch it, and was quite entertained. I've always loved war movies, and that one has a unique story, that I enjoyed.


----------



## BeeMan458

Yesterday, we received a copy of the director's final cut of "Blade Runner."

See the most helpful review in the above link. Several changes; a dream scene added, better sound track, voice over removed, visuals were cleaned up with better blacks and shadows, a scene correction, a concept change and a different ending.

It's going feel weird watching a loved movie with so many "minor" changes.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched The Book Thief last night, enjoyable movie. Great picture quality and moving story.


----------



## Infrasonic

Last night I saw 300: Rise of an Empire in Atmos 3D. I quite enjoyed it; in fact I would say it's better than the original 300. It fills in the events that occurred before, during and after the original 300. Eva Green's Artemisia character really steals the show and I hope this helps to reinvigorate her career.

As you would expect this is quite the CGI fest with many action scenes peppered with slow-mo and excessive amounts of digitized blood. The 3D was good but not distracting and the Atmos surrounds were used effectively with liberal use of LFE when called upon which should translate well to the BR release.


----------



## willis7469

Infrasonic said:


> Last night I saw 300: Rise of an Empire in Atmos 3D. I quite enjoyed it; in fact I would say it's better than the original 300. It fills in the events that occurred before, during and after the original 300. Eva Green's Artemisia character really steals the show and I hope this helps to reinvigorate her career. As you would expect this is quite the CGI fest with many action scenes peppered with slow-mo and excessive amounts of digitized blood. The 3D was good but not distracting and the Atmos surrounds were used effectively with liberal use of LFE when called upon which should translate well to the BR release.


awesome! Nice quick review. ...can't wait to see this.


----------



## ALMFamily

BeeMan458 said:


> Watched R.I.P.D. which is a MIB knockoff but there was something wrong with the sound track and it kept cutting out. I checked the blu-ray and blew canned air into the blu-ray player and that seemed to tame the problem but it was still there and even though DTS-HD MA, it was a terrible sound track and distracted from the movie.
> 
> (after the sound track in "Flyboys" I became terminally spoiled)
> 
> The last two movie sound tracks since "Flyboys," "Olympus Has Fallen" and the "R.I.P.D," were terrible by comparison.
> 
> (i guess i've turned into a sound track snob)
> 
> ...


Try switching to PCM - I seem to recall a couple other movies that had this occur (Total Recall pops into my head) and switching to PCM from Bitstream corrected that.


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks for the thought. My fault. I thought I had done a passing job of making sure the disk was clean and when I recleaned it this afternoon, not a single skip.

The sound track is still flat (lacking dynamics), with little depth to it but, no skipping and that was my main comment. I'll amend my original comments.

For future reference, just to be sure I understand what you're sharing, currently we have bitstream out of the blu-ray player and the AVR does the LPCM decoding. And what you're suggesting, if I do get this sort of cut-out, I should let the blu-ray player do the PCM decoding?


----------



## Crazy_Climer

Caddyshack! I knew it was some sort of classic 80's comedy, and could recognize some scenes from it, but had never actually watched the whole thing. Done! It was cute and entertaining.


----------



## BeeMan458

(Whine!)

I can't afford blu-ray viewing. 

What do you guys do? The commercial programming, provided by Comcast has become unbearable. Last night, all we could watch was "Cops", "Cops Reloaded" and "Alaskan State Troopers" as everything else was garbage.....well, except for a couple of shows that put my wife immediately to sleep.

In the form of blu-ray disk, how does one afford a nightly stream of uninterrupted, uncompressed movie viewing?

If we watch a blu-ray a night, we're looking at about $360.00 USD a month. If we were rich, which we're not, who cares........what's a person to do who's sick of twenty minuets of commercials, every hour of viewing?

(we have about eleven blu-rays in the queue for our viewing pleasure so I don't want to be quick and burn them up)

(please don't say, lower our standards and go with streaming)

...:T

(TIA as this is a serious question)


----------



## willis7469

Hey Beeman, I get your frustration. I know some others with comcast, and have nothing good to say either. This is only a suggestion, but you might want to look at a dish setup wth a hopper. (Read: happah, New England accent!) it's a whole house DVR, plus it does auto skip when recording broadcast tv. And you can set it up to auto record all(?) regular channels for up to 7 days, or something. ...can't come up with all that right now. If you can live with the performance ( same as cable to my estimation), you might be ok. Plus, I'm pretty sure it's "cheapah"! We have a single DVR right now, and it works "ok". Plus it makes blu-ray viewing just a little extra special, when time comes. ...just an idea, not necessarily a be all, end all.


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks for the reply. On this matter, I have much to learn.

...:T

Checking out the Dish packages.


----------



## asere

Saw Gravity again today. Love the visual and LFE.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Escape Plan and Out of the Furnace today. Escape Plan was ok but Out of the Furnace was really good and highly recommended.


----------



## PassingInterest

Quit recommending such great movies. I'm still getting caught up on the other great recommendations. Okay, seriously though, this is where I come to get good movie advice and we do have 2 queued up for the weekend that I learned about here.


----------



## BeeMan458

One has to have some sort of source to keep the terrible movies out of the tray.

We have "Escape Plan" in the buying queue and "Out of the Furnace" looks like an excellent addition.


----------



## Greenster

I have been hooked on the iTunes Music Festival. If you have Apple TV, You need to check out the iTunes Festival. Amazing concerts in an amazing venue. Plus it gives your speakers a chance to really shine.


----------



## asere

The Counselor was rather slow and boring in my opinion.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> The Counselor was rather slow and boring in my opinion.


Agree and it had a top notch cast.


----------



## BeeMan458

Wow! Ridley Scott, Penélope Cruz and Cameron Diaz.

Maybe they should have written it as a comedy. Cruz and Diaz can be funny. Loved the comedic chemistry between Penelope and Salma Hayek in Bandidas.

Maybe it was a guy chemistry thing.

...

Last night's movie was "Robin Hood" with Russel Crowe. Also by Ridley Scott. For us, the accents made for a bit of difficult listening but other than that, excellent sound track and action entertainment.


----------



## willis7469

Greenster said:


> I have been hooked on the iTunes Music Festival. If you have Apple TV, You need to check out the iTunes Festival. Amazing concerts in an amazing venue. Plus it gives your speakers a chance to really shine.


good call! I tried checkin out soundgarden and Coldplay lastnight. I don't have Apple TV, but I went to iTunes Store with my iPhone, and sennheiser ear buds. I have terrible internet where I live so I had some trouble in competing with my wife for bandwidth. Lol. However, what I did catch was awesome! My favorite dish channel is palladia. 98 percent live music. Festivals, concerts, private sessions, sessions at Daryl halls house etc... Good stuff. (Satellite tv sonic quality notwithstanding obviously) lol


----------



## BeeMan458

PassingInterest said:


> Quit recommending such great movies. I'm still getting caught up on the other great recommendations. Okay, seriously though, this is where I come to get good movie advice and we do have 2 queued up for the weekend that I learned about here.


Yesterday, I started working through the recommendations from the beginning of the thread. From Amazon, we ordered up "Contact" and "Hanna." With shipping, total price, $13.95 USD or <$7.00 USD each. Our local theater charges $7.00 USD for each senior citizen.

The point, think of it this way, considering the price of admission, if you shop carefully, you and your spouse are getting the same entertainment for half-price. This does not take into consideration the price of popcorn and worrying if somebody is going get shot for texting their child.

...


----------



## phillihp23

BeeMan458 said:


> One has to have some sort of source to keep the terrible movies out of the tray.
> 
> We have "Escape Plan" in the buying queue and "out of the Furnace" looks like an excellent addition.


Escape plan was better than I expected. Don't have much faith in films which enroll Arnold or Stallone these days...age and time has killed their known for action plot movies. That said, I was impressed with the movie, decent plot and good character roles.


----------



## asere

Going to give Nebraska a spin tonight. I hope it is as good as they say.


----------



## nova

I have a tough time with Arnold these days as well. Stallone, he can do more than action. Remember Nighthawks, Cop Land, Tango & Cash... and then there were some pretty good screenplays as well.


----------



## BeeMan458

phillihp23 said:


> Don't have much faith in films which enroll Arnold or Stallone these days...age and time has killed their known for action plot movies.


I have to agree. The Expendables series was about as bad as it could get and they have a third one in production.

A sleeper with Stallone that I enjoy each time I see it is: 



 Very family friendly.

Wow! It's hard to believe that it's been "Twenty-Three" years since it's release in 1991.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Ender's Game last night. I haven't read the book, but even so it seems like this was very compressed. Not much time for character development -- just go go go. I thought it was okay, but have no desire to see it again. I will say this -- it is one of the only movies that I have not felt the need to give the sub a 3 dB boost. Soundtrack was very good.

Edit: This is the first rental I've run into (this one from Redbox) that did not have the lossless audio track. The release is supposed to be DTS-HDMA 7.1 but all we got was Dolby Digital (5.1 of course). I find this trend very annoying. Still the sound was pretty good. If I were running a 7.1 setup, though, I'd be doubly annoyed.


----------



## phillihp23

nova said:


> I have a tough time with Arnold these days as well. Stallone, he can do more than action. Remember Nighthawks, Cop Land, Tango & Cash... and then there were some pretty good screenplays as well.


True, the key though is to continue to cast Stallone in movies which do not entail high action, he can still play a tough minded guy with some brut force, just keep him at a walking pace though..:flex:

As for Arnold, I don't see many options in the industry for him anymore. His acting is limited to an area he can no longer perform in.


----------



## mechman

The Battle for Terra. It was a so-so movie. Just saw it on DirecTV and we decided to record it and watch it.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Going to give Nebraska a spin tonight. I hope it is as good as they say.


It's a little slow developing and seems low budget but stay with it. Excellent movie and one of the years best IMO.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> It's a little slow developing and seems low budget but stay with it. Excellent movie and one of the years best IMO.


Thank you. I will do that.


----------



## asere

I thought Nebraska was an excellent film. It had a great heartfelt story with humor.


----------



## cksqurd

Watched Closed Circuit. Pretty good movie.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> I thought Nebraska was an excellent film. It had a great heartfelt story with humor.


The humorous side took me by surprise. A few of the lines had me asking did she/he say what I think was said. I plan on watching it again soon.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> The humorous side took me by surprise. A few of the lines had me asking did she/he say what I think was said. I plan on watching it again soon.


I know especially Woody's wife. She was hilarious. No wonder she was nominated.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> I know especially Woody's wife. She was hilarious. No wonder she was nominated.


Too bad there wasn't any outtakes because I'm curious how many times she had to say some of those lines over. You know she had trouble saying some of that stuff with a straight face.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Too bad there wasn't any outtakes because I'm curious how many times she had to say some of those lines over. You know she had trouble saying some of that stuff with a straight face.


True especially the cemetery scene lol.


----------



## asere

Catching Fire was excellent and so was the audio.


----------



## Moviehound

We have been watching all the seasons of 24 to get ready for the new season coming up. Last week we watched the new hunger game movie...Catching Fire. My wife is more of a fan of these movies than I am but it was her turn to pick.


----------



## B- one

Moviehound said:


> We have been watching all the seasons of 24 to get ready for the new season coming up. Last week we watched the new hunger game movie...Catching Fire. My wife is more of a fan of these movies than I am but it was her turn to pick.


We are on season 7 of 24 right now.


----------



## JQueen

Watching Tron! I can't get enough of this movie


----------



## tonyvdb

JQueen said:


> Watching Tron! I can't get enough of this movie


I have to watch that one again, maybe this week


----------



## NBPk402

We went and watched RoboCop... It was pretty good. :T


----------



## asere

Need for Speed was good. I enjoyed the story and the sound of the engines.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Carrie and Enders Game. Some good LFE! Thought both were a good watch. I don't remember her name but the actress in Carrie is going to have a great career if she keeps up like she has been, Kick A**2 and Carrie I believe are her two most recent films. Sitting down to watch Nebraska...


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> Watching Tron! I can't get enough of this movie


An excellent watch in 3D. One of the few that I prefer the 3D version over 2D.


----------



## phillihp23

Nebraska......Can't believe they wasted film on this. While I understand the message the movie is trying to portray.....I don't think its something that you need to make a movie about. Wish I could get my 2 hours back. Interesting use of non-color filming. I honestly think the filming style was the most artistic thing about it.


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> Nebraska......Can't believe they wasted film on this. While I understand the message the movie is trying to portray.....I don't think its something that you need to make a movie about. Wish I could get my 2 hours back. Interesting use of non-color filming. I honestly think the filming style was the most artistic thing about it.


Really? I loved the movie. Different strokes I suppose…


----------



## hyghwayman

Wife and I had the kids over yesterday and we all watched the new Thor movie, the HD picture and audio quality was great from start to finish. Today we may watch Frozen :dontknow:


----------



## mozilla314

B- one said:


> We are on season 7 of 24 right now.


I decided to just watch the last season of 24 to catch up.
Can't wait for it to start up again.


----------



## BeeMan458

mozilla314 said:


> I decided to just watch the last season of 24 to catch up.
> Can't wait for it to start up again.


Without commercial interruption, "Sleepy Hollow" would be a great blu-ray to watch all the way through before the new season begins.


----------



## mvision7m

Raging Bull on standard DVD. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## BeeMan458

Because of this thread, I just threw "The Island" and "The Tall Man" on order.

Buying from Amazon, the two blu-ray movies are less than two tickets to a single movie, not counting popcorn, sodas and poorly done hot dogs.

(i'm afraid to tell my wife, we have two more blu-ray coming our way)

I have no idea who ordered them honey...:sweat:...:huh:

(good thing the taxes are almost done aa I can always blame it on the refund)


----------



## JQueen

Frozen... Of course my daughter loved it.. Dang song got stuck in my head I started singing


----------



## Inceptic

I watched Seven Psychopaths. Despite having a lot of my favorite actors, I was disappointed.


----------



## asere

Inceptic said:


> I watched Seven Psychopaths. Despite having a lot of my favorite actors, I was disappointed.


I have not seen Seven Psychopaths but know what you mean. Sometimes movies with all star casts are disappointing. The Counselor being one of them.


----------



## willis7469

Yeah, that's a Bummer.


----------



## typ44q

asere said:


> I have not seen Seven Psychopaths but know what you mean. Sometimes movies with all star casts are disappointing. The Counselor being one of them.


I enjoyed Seven Psychopaths but I can easily see why people would not like it. It is... weird and kind of quirky for lack of a better word. I thought it was a fun mix of violence and comedy with a really great cast.


----------



## tonyvdb

watched Tron last night. I had forgotten how much LFE there is in that movie. I hate the constant aspect ratio changes, it messes with my projectors auto aspect adjustment.


----------



## JBrax

typ44q said:


> I enjoyed Seven Psychopaths but I can easily see why people would not like it. It is... weird and kind of quirky for lack of a better word. I thought it was a fun mix of violence and comedy with a really great cast.


I really enjoyed it also and one of my favorites. I've found that lately I'm almost afraid to recommend movies to friends and family. What I find excellent and a must see I am finding weren't enjoyed as I did?


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> I've found that lately I'm almost afraid to recommend movies to friends and family. What I find excellent and a must see I am finding weren't enjoyed as I did?


What I'm finding, the wife and I have had to have a few meetings to figure out what we were going to watch as her tastes are not my tastes and sometimes we can get together so I'm not left with the feeling that she's patronizingly putting up with my taste in entertainment.

...:sarcastic:

Next movie in the queue is "The Island" and tonight, based on a recommendation found in another thread, ordered up "Inception."


----------



## JBrax

BeeMan458 said:


> What I'm finding, the wife and I have had to have a few meetings to figure out what we were going to watch as her tastes are not my tastes and sometimes we can get together so I'm not left with the feeling that she's patronizingly putting up with my taste in entertainment. ...:sarcastic: Next movie in the queue is "The Island" and tonight, based on a recommendation found in another thread, ordered up "Inception."


Never really had a problem with Jeannette (my wife) liking my movies though we do vary at times in our assessments. For example she didn't warm immediately to Nebraska but by the time it ended she LOVED it. Our comedy tastes are definitely polar opposites!


----------



## ALMFamily

We watched Frozen last night - it started being three of us, but we started late so my 4 year old only watched about 30 minutes. My wife and I finished watching it after getting her to bed - really like that movie!


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Never really had a problem with Jeannette (my wife) liking my movies though we do vary at times in our assessments. For example she didn't warm immediately to Nebraska but by the time it ended she LOVED it. Our comedy tastes are definitely polar opposites!


We almost have to have meetings too. She's twighlight, and I'm enemy at the gates! It's ok, we both get exposed to something we wouldn't necessarily pick ourselves. ...sometimes it works. Our comedy tastes are even farther apart. Keeps it interesting!


----------



## BeeMan458

willis7469 said:


> We almost have to have meetings too. She's twighlight, and I'm enemy at the gates! It's ok, we both get exposed to something we wouldn't necessarily pick ourselves. ...sometimes it works. Our comedy tastes are even farther apart. Keeps it interesting!


Too funny as "Enemy at the Gates" is in the drawer, ready for viewing. Ed Harris plays a great bad guy.

Comedy? I like stupid like "Airplane." She can't stand stupid.....like "Airplane." :T


----------



## willis7469

BeeMan458 said:


> Too funny as "Enemy at the Gates" is in the drawer, ready for viewing. Ed Harris plays a great bad guy. Comedy? I like stupid like "Airplane." She can't stand stupid.....like "Airplane." :T


Haha!! That's awesome. I can't explain, but I've always loved "enemy". The soundtrack has good image steering, and such, but not so dynamic(IMO) However I think the grittiness of the whole thing was perfect. My personality is a little "sniper"ish. And Ed Harris is a fave too.


----------



## JBrax

BeeMan458 said:


> Too funny as "Enemy at the Gates" is in the drawer, ready for viewing. Ed Harris plays a great bad guy. Comedy? I like stupid like "Airplane." She can't stand stupid.....like "Airplane." :T


I especially loved the role he played in The Rock.


----------



## Mike0206

Watching All is Lost. Great audio but the movie is not as interesting as I hoped.


----------



## BeeMan458

Mike0206 said:


> Watching All is Lost. Great audio but the movie is not as interesting as I hoped.


Agreed. Came across as a poorly trained sailor who shouldn't have left San Francisco Bay.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Frozen with the kids last night, the first viewing for all of us. I admit that, due to all the hype surrounding this movie, I had tempered my expectations in order to not be disappointed. Well, I was definitely not disappointed. Really a great show and one of Disney's best. I thought Tangled was great too, and this one is better. Of course the video was gorgeous and the audio was totally appropriate for the content and sounded fantastic.


----------



## willis7469

It's going in tonight. Looking forward to it. I went with my oldest to catching fire, while my wife tool the 2youngest(twins) to frozen in the theater. Lots of good buzz.


----------



## dougc

Lone Survivor 2 nights ago - three out of two thumbs up for the sound during the gun battles. 

Metallica's Through the Never last night. I'm a lifelong fan, so of course I loved it. I realized that it has been 25 years since my first of many Metallica concerts...wow. Time flies.


----------



## JQueen

Watched Top Gun today!!


----------



## JBrax

Watched American Hustle tonight and thought it was great. Highly recommended!


----------



## Blainetsuds

Rewatched Independence Day, great sound for a movie from 1996. Finally got a blu-ray copy of War of the worlds, no wonder it is a sub test disc,awesome.:gulp:


----------



## ericzim

Last night I watched The Bermuda Depths. It was my wife's favorite movie what with the eerie music and the giant sea turtle and all. Now I can't get the theme song out of my head. Funny you should mention War of the Worlds Blainetsuds, as it is lined up in the drawer for this evening.


----------



## BeeMan458

Last nights movie was "The Island."

Very well done movie. In my opinion, it would qualify as a remake of "Logan's Run."

The sound track was marvelous and sound track wise, for the subwoofer junkies who come here, plenty of good bass. The last twenty minutes or so was "outstanding" and left both my wife and I in stunned silence. And while the credits rolled, we sat and enjoyed the feeling only a good sound track can provide. 

For two hours of commercial free entertainment, if you can get this blu-ray on the cheap, in my opinion, money well spent.


----------



## asere

Watched Frozen with the family. A great film. During the scene 1:12.11 when the ice sculptured chandelier fell our glass breaker detector triggered the home alarm. 
Had to pause the film because it scared us when the alarm tripped and at the time we did not know what it was till I redid the same scene.
Great audio too I suppose Lol!


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Watched Frozen with the family. A great film. During the scene 1:12.11 when the ice sculptured chandelier fell our glass breaker detector triggered the home alarm. Had to pause the film because it scared us when the alarm tripped and at the time we did not know what it was till I redid the same scene. Great audio too I suppose Lol!


Great story asere! I posted on another thread too but I'll quickly add to this one also that my family enjoyed this movie a great deal as well. Outstanding vocal mastering, and a superb overall soundtrack. "Marshmallow" really shook the couch...and everything else. It also looks as good as it sounds. Brrrrr!


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> Great story asere! I posted on another thread too but I'll quickly add to this one also that my family enjoyed this movie a great deal as well. Outstanding vocal mastering, and a superb overall soundtrack. "Marshmallow" really shook the couch...and everything else. It also looks as good as it sounds. Brrrrr!


Yes "Marshmallow" was an excellent scene.


----------



## JQueen

Watched Heat and Dark Knight Rises yesterday both very good


----------



## sgtlamar

Watched anchorman 2 and 47 ronin both are pretty good films.


----------



## willis7469

Yeah....again. On now.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Thor: The Dark World last night. It was pretty good, although unlike most of the Marvel movies I have a hard time getting into the Thor story. Still pretty entertaining though.


----------



## asere

In Fear was descent considering it's a low budget film the acting was great.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> In Fear was descent considering it's a low budget film the acting was great.


I've been wanting to see In Fear. Having trouble finding it in Blu-ray version in my area.


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> I've been wanting to see In Fear. Having trouble finding it in Blu-ray version in my area.


A whole lot pricey: Amazon.

....................................................................................

We have "World War Z" in the tray for tonight.

(okay, you're right, it's not exactly what did we watch last night but it will be tomorrow)

...

It is now last night, or tomorrow morning and we watched "WWZ." The wife thought it was great or better and I thought is was okay to excellent. Pitt was very good as father and protagonists. Concept was fast paced and a bit tweaky as things happened fast and kept happening fast. A couple of scenes will let you know if your subwoofer system is up to the task and those who have watched this movie, know the scene I post about. That was some bass pulse and then a breeze was felt rolling across the floor.

...:rubeyes:...:bigsmile:...Yeah baby!

Maybe my disappointment was, I like stronger endings like the ending in "The Island" or "The Long Kiss Goodnight."

Overall, I consider the movie a family friendly movie that is too intense for the little ones but depending on the maturity of the ten, eleven or twelve year old child, today, I consider it nothing they haven't already seen these days in one way, shape, manner or form and there's nothing I remember seeing that one couldn't watch on their work place monitor and worry about getting slapped for, other than goofing off on company time.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> I've been wanting to see In Fear. Having trouble finding it in Blu-ray version in my area.


The film was descent. I think the dvd version would be good enough. I watched it on dvd and it had nice audio.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> The film was descent. I think the dvd version would be good enough. I watched it on dvd and it had nice audio.


Just can't do it or any movie for that matter in DVD. If I can't find it in Blu-ray I'll wait for a cheaper used version on Amazon.


----------



## bkeeler10

Heh, glad I am not the only audio/video snob. Those are my wife's words for it anyway. Blu ray or death!


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> Heh, glad I am not the only audio/video snob. Those are my wife's words for it anyway. Blu ray or death!


Blu ray or death! I love it! I am rofl. Saw the DARTS in your profile. Awesome!


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Just can't do it or any movie for that matter in DVD. If I can't find it in Blu-ray I'll wait for a cheaper used version on Amazon.


Lol I'm different. I really do bluray on science fiction like superhero movies and animated films but like dramas or older films while there is a pic difference it does not bother me much.


----------



## moparz10

watched The Godfather,picked up amazon deal all three discs digitally remastered blu ray for 16 bucks could not pass it up,classic first disc was awesome again.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "21 Jump Street" on blu-ray from Netflix. I will say I enjoyed this movie much more than I was expecting. A very fun tongue in cheek remake of the 80's tv show that is very self aware (almost too much).


----------



## BeeMan458

All right! :T

Order for "21 Jump Street" is in.

...:sn:

This forum is great. I'm sure I'll love the movie and for my wife's tastes it will be rated "okay" or "stupid," for stupid humor. She can't stand stupid humor and of course, I love stupid humor.

...


----------



## JBrax

I enjoyed 21 Jump Street. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Mike Edwards

I've been too busy with review stuff. tonight I'm going to have to do a little old fashioned Arnold movies to get me ready for "Sabatoge" this weekend


----------



## Inceptic

BeeMan458 said:


> Last nights movie was "The Island."
> 
> Very well done movie. In my opinion, it would qualify as a remake of "Logan's Run."


I enjoyed The Island. Probably the last movie from Michael Bay that I actually enjoyed.



JQueen said:


> Watched Heat and Dark Knight Rises yesterday both very good


I wish I had seen DKR later after all the hype died down. Nolan was on a roll with The Prestige, The Dark Knight, and finally Inception, that I couldn't help but feel a tad bit disappointed. It's still good though.



BeeMan458 said:


> It is now last night, or tomorrow morning and we watched "WWZ."
> 
> ...
> 
> Overall, I consider the movie a family friendly movie that is too intense for the little ones but depending on the maturity of the ten, eleven or twelve year old child, today, I consider it nothing they haven't already seen these days in one way, shape, manner or form and there's nothing I remember seeing that one couldn't watch on their work place monitor and worry about getting slapped for, other than goofing off on company time.


I liked WWZ too, although I wouldn't regard it family friendly! I remember when I was a kid, my parents didn't let me watch movies where limbs got chopped off!


----------



## BeeMan458

Inceptic said:


> I liked WWZ too, although I wouldn't regard it family friendly! I remember when I was a kid, my parents didn't let me watch movies where limbs got chopped off!


Which was successfully done to save a life. "World War Z" has a MPAA rating of PG-13.

...


----------



## bkeeler10

A PG-13 rating does not automatically make it family friendly IMO. Certainly not for mine -- all my kids are 8 or younger. While I've seen a few PG-13 flicks that I could maybe consider letting the older two watch, the vast majority I would not. And I'm surprised sometimes at some of the things that make it into a PG-13 these days. Guess it depends on your family situation! JMO. :T


----------



## BeeMan458

I agree that WWZ is too intense for the little ones. That's why I posted: "Overall, I consider the movie a family friendly movie that is too intense for the little ones but depending on the maturity of the ten, eleven or twelve year old child,..."

And in your sphere of influence, if you think the movie is too intense for ten, eleven or twelve year old children, I respect your opinion.


----------



## bkeeler10

Likewise.


----------



## JBrax

Watched The Wolf of Wall Street tonight. Very, very long movie but very entertaining. Not for everyone in the sense of language and sexual content but worth a watch.


----------



## rgiorgio

RUSH
Listened to my subs get lower than they ever have in one particular scene


----------



## ALMFamily

Sigh - been so busy with trying to finish off my build that I have not had a chance to watch anything.

WWZ was really good I thought - and I just LOVE that low end sweep - it rumbled the walls in the entire house!


----------



## mvision7m

Watched 'Mud' on Netflix. Good movie. Not great but it held my interest. Good acting as well.


----------



## sgtlamar

Watched homefront not too bad of movie didn't realize James Franco was in the cast.


----------



## BeeMan458

mvision7m said:


> Watched 'Mud' on Netflix. Good movie. Not great but it held my interest. Good acting as well.


I checked out the trailer, and it looks like a good movie.

Still too expensive on Amazon for my buying tastes but when the price comes down, it's definitely going be added to the shopping cart.

To make me feel better about not ordering up "Mud", I ordered up "The Usual Suspects."

...

(it's hard keeping the tray filled with a decent supply of content)


----------



## Mike Edwards

sgtlamar said:


> Watched homefront not too bad of movie didn't realize James Franco was in the cast.


I watched Homefront the other night. it was surprisingly fun, and James Franco was just creeeeeepy.


----------



## phillihp23

rgiorgio said:


> RUSH
> Listened to my subs get lower than they ever have in one particular scene


+1 Great movie :yes:


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> Watched The Wolf of Wall Street tonight. Very, very long movie but very entertaining. Not for everyone in the sense of language and sexual content but worth a watch.


Glad someone enjoyed our money. :gulp: :nono:


----------



## mvision7m

BeeMan458 said:


> I checked out the trailer, and it looks like a good movie. Still too expensive on Amazon for my buying tastes but when the price comes down, it's definitely going be added to the shopping cart. To make me feel better about not ordering up "Mud", I ordered up "The Usual Suspects." ... (it's hard keeping the tray filled with a decent supply of content)


What a coincidence, I bought and watched 'The Usual Suspects' on blu-ray yesterday. ($5.99 @ BB). Good flick. Enjoy.


----------



## BeeMan458

mvision7m said:


> What a coincidence, I bought and watched 'The Usual Suspects' on blu-ray yesterday. ($5.99 @ BB). Good flick. Enjoy.


Sweet. Thanks!



w/Tax, delivered, the blu-ray cost us $9.50 USD. 

The nearest BB is twenty-two miles away or round trip, three gallons of gas @ $3.85/gal. 

(we're loving it up in the back hills of California's Sierra Nevada mountains above Chico)

It looks like a great noir style movie. Ya gotta love Kevin Spacey, Chazz Palminteri

(the next time we come out of the mountains, we'll stop the local BB and see what their offerings are)

Looking forward to it's arrival.

...lddude:


----------



## Inceptic

So the last movie I watched was Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy. However, I fell asleep halfway. Which is too bad because I was enjoying Hoyte Van Hoytema's cinematography. 

I do remember falling asleep during The Good Shepherd too, so it must be something about slow moving spy movies that put me to sleep.


----------



## BeeMan458

In the dark, too much dead or muted air will lull one to sleep. It happens the same way with us every now-and-again.


----------



## Markwinstanley

"The Lego Movie" is the last movie watched by me.


----------



## ALMFamily

Markwinstanley said:


> "The Lego Movie" is the last movie watched by me.


We took all the kids to see that one - I think I actually laughed the most!


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Watched The Relic and also Jurassic Park 3


----------



## mvision7m

The Wolf Of Wall Street on blu-ray. Whoa. Great movie in all the best Scorsese ways. Entertaining, fun, funny, exciting and in it's way, sad and absurd.


----------



## willis7469

mvision7m said:


> The Wolf Of Wall Street on blu-ray. Whoa. Great movie in all the best Scorsese ways. Entertaining, fun, funny, exciting and in it's way, sad and absurd.


I saw a cool documentary on this. It was pretty interesting. I didn't know Leo, and Jonah(kills me!) were friends. Movie looks entertaining!


----------



## mvision7m

willis7469 said:


> I saw a cool documentary on this. It was pretty interesting. I didn't know Leo, and Jonah(kills me!) were friends. Movie looks entertaining!


It was. Wild ride. 

I forgot to mention in my post, for the audiophiles among us that are concerned with the blu-ray's audio quality, I found it to be a touch bright. I have quite a few "reference" grade blu-rays as far as picture and audio quality are concerned and neither of them exhibit an unnaturally bright or hard sound over my system. T.W.O.W.S. had a very minor hint of excessive sibilance and harshness in it's soundtrack over my system that caused me to turn the volume down a couple of clicks. 

The movie as a whole was still a ton of fun.


----------



## mechman

Frozen - very good movie! And I'm not usually that fond of musicals. It is painfully obvious what direction Disney on Ice will be going in the future though. 

Next two on tap are Catching Fire and Walking with Dinosaurs. We're going to attempt to watch the 3D version of the dinosaur flick. We'll see how that goes. :nerd:


----------



## BeeMan458

Had the step-son and daughter-in-law over for a couple of days. Last night's entertainment was "Lockout."

It was excellent entertainment but nobody is going accuse the creators of originality. Still, the blu-ray is worth purchasing at a used price. If bought used, one will get a good two hours of commercial free entertainment for a delivered price of $5.74 on Amazon.

IMO, any blu-ray delivered for less than the price of a senior citizen matinee price of <$8.00USD, is an excellent price.


----------



## nova

Watched Gravity, then Frozen and ended the night with Catching Fire.


----------



## Greenster

nova said:


> Watched Gravity, then Frozen and ended the night with Catching Fire.


All in one day? That is a lot of movie time.


----------



## bkeeler10

That's what I thought too. I'm lucky if I get one movie in for a night. But great movie choices! Seen two of them and Gravity is next in line.


----------



## nova

Yeah, day off work. Got a bit of the cold/flu going on so....


----------



## chrismdon

Dallas Buyers Club, great movie!


----------



## Bear123

Decided to give the new sub a workout, so cued up the new copy of Olympus Has Fallen, and played the Monument scene at -10(thats loud with the wife  ), subs 6 dB hot, Enhance on for bass boost, and sailed through the scene with no worries, and lots of nice rumbling.


----------



## B- one

We are wrapping up an Ironman trilogy.


----------



## Bear123

BeeMan458 said:


> Had the step-son and daughter-in-law over for a couple of days. Last night's entertainment was "Lockout."
> 
> It was excellent entertainment but nobody is going accuse the creators of originality. Still, the blu-ray is worth purchasing at a used price. If bought used, one will get a good two hours of commercial free entertainment for a delivered price of $5.74 on Amazon.
> 
> IMO, any blu-ray delivered for less than the price of a senior citizen matinee price of <$8.00USD, is an excellent price.



+1....a trip to the movies for two with popcorn and drink and you aren't getting out for less than $30 or so.....don't know how they stay in business.


----------



## BeeMan458

Bear123 said:


> +1....a trip to the movies for two with popcorn and drink and you aren't getting out for less than $30 or so.....don't know how they stay in business.


...+1

...:huh:


----------



## asere

Dallas Buyers Club was excellent. I can see why Matthew won best actor and Jared best supporting actor.


----------



## jtl

12 Years A Slave.....great movie, though my wife covered her eyes in a few scenes.


----------



## mvision7m

Rush on blu-ray. Great fun, great visuals and audio.


----------



## bkeeler10

Finally got around to watching Gravity last night. Definitely an edge-of-your-seat show. I was most fascinated by the sound design and how aggressive they were with putting the audience at the center of the audio action in many scenes. 

I only wish I had a projector setup for this one. Not only for the visuals but also for how they did the audio. Since my TV is only 50" diagonal my left and right speakers are about a foot and a half away from the sides of the TV and many voices that were halfway between center and side were mixed so they appeared to come from beyond the edged of the screen. I get that occasionally with other movies but it was frequent and pronounced on this one. 

Makes a good case for an acoustically transparent screen and all three speakers behind it (the left and right speakers right inside of their respective edges of the screen.


----------



## JQueen

Watched Shutter Island! Can't believe I've never seen it before


----------



## willis7469

Kids made me watch Superman returns. (2006). It's pretty good. Some nice LFE hits, and overall 4/5 for audio. I am also a fan of Kevin spacey, and Parker Posey. Nice for a change of pace, but I really wanted to see Man of steel. Really waiting to watch gravity.


----------



## B- one

So we have watched the 2 newer Star Trek movies so far we are onto Gravity now and Man of Steel sounds good for later. Wow I am lazier then I thought!


----------



## Inceptic

JQueen said:


> Watched Shutter Island! Can't believe I've never seen it before


Yeah, it also went under my radar until I saw it a few weeks ago. I was impressed.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Wolf of Wall Street, American Hustle, and Dallas Buyers Club.

Wolf of Wall Street was ok, I guess it told the story as it occurred.

American Hustle was good, but a slower movie than I expected. 

Dallas Buyers Club was better than I thought it would be. Great acting, and a sad but true story of how the pharmaceutical companies control the medical industry and are more interested in profit than health care. Not to mention how politicians and federal agencies are bought off with campaign contributions to go along.


----------



## phillihp23

JQueen said:


> Watched Shutter Island! Can't believe I've never seen it before


Yes, well done movie. Great watch it is.


----------



## willis7469

Nice points on buyers club. Looks cool. Love Matt. Watching Percy Jackson and the sea of monsters. 5/5 audio. Good demo stuff, and well done overall.


----------



## typ44q

Finally got to watch "Pans Labyrinth" on Blu-ray. I have owned this movie for a long time but never got around to watching it. It is kind of a grim Alice in Wonderland type of fantasy movie that is very violent and twisted. A must see if you are into that type of movie!


----------



## mvision7m

I watched 'The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button' last night on blu-ray. It's my second time seeing experiencing it and I think it's such a wonderful film through and through. Moving, thought and emotion provoking, sweet and endearing. 

Not many movies these days really spark that old, distantly familiar sense of true wonder and awe that I remember having as a kid seeing many movies for the first time. I'm sometimes prone to being pretty sappy and sentimental though which is probably why this movie appeals to me the way that it does. 

This film had my strict attention for it's nearly three hour run time. Video and audio quality on this disc is astounding also. A truly fantastic piece of film fiction.


----------



## ALMFamily

mvision7m said:


> I watched 'The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button' last night on blu-ray. It's my second time seeing experiencing it and I think it's such a wonderful film through and through. Moving, thought and emotion provoking, sweet and endearing.
> 
> Not many movies these days really spark that old, distantly familiar sense of true wonder and awe that I remember having as a kid seeing many movies for the first time. I'm sometimes prone to being pretty sappy and sentimental though which is probably why this movie appeals to me the way that it does.
> 
> This film had my strict attention for it's nearly three hour run time. Video and audio quality on this disc is astounding also. A truly fantastic piece of film fiction.


I should probably get over my Brad Pitt issue and watch this one - I have heard nothing but good things about it...

Caught 'The Delivery Man' last night - was not great, but I thought Vaughn did ok for his first real step toward a drama film...


----------



## JBrax

Watched Anchorman 2 last night. I should have tempered my expectations a little because it was just ok for me. It had some very funny moments but nothing close to the original.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> I should probably get over my Brad Pitt issue and watch this one - I have heard nothing but good things about it... Caught 'The Delivery Man' last night - was not great, but I thought Vaughn did ok for his first real step toward a drama film...


Yes you should. Brad Pitt has made some outstanding movies including one of my favorites Fight Club.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Yes you should. Brad Pitt has made some outstanding movies including one of my favorites Fight Club.


I agree Fight Club is a must watch.


----------



## mvision7m

JBrax said:


> Yes you should. Brad Pitt has made some outstanding movies including one of my favorites Fight Club.


+ 1. And 'Inglorious Basterds' and 'Se7en' and 'The Assassination Of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford' just to name a few more.


----------



## JBrax

mvision7m said:


> + 1. And 'Inglorious Basterds' and 'Se7en' and 'The Assassination Of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford' just to name a few more.


If you're a baseball fan Moneyball is also one of Pitt's better roles.


----------



## BeeMan458

Baseball fan? The movie we watched last night was watching the Giants getting robbed a couple of times by lousy umpiring and wrongly losing to the Arizona D'backs.

It was a terrible movie that happens far too often to Bay Area teams.

...:rant:


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> If you're a baseball fan Moneyball is also one of Pitt's better roles.


 I wanna +1 these for brad Pitt, and add Kalifornia to that. Not sure why, but always liked it. ...found a little irony when Bee posted about Bay Area baseball. Lol!


----------



## BeeMan458

Had to get my personal whine in somewhere.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched Gravity last night... Pretty good movie and the audio was very good. I think it is more of a rental though as I don't know if anyone will want to watch it more than once.


----------



## BeeMan458

ellisr63 said:


> I think it is more of a rental though as I don't know if anyone will want to watch it more than once.


Thanks for the heads-up as Amazon wants a bundle for this flix. Believe it, Sandra was paid $20m up front and $50m on the back-end based on receipts for a total of $70m.

...:coocoo:


----------



## bkeeler10

I read that about Sandra Bullock's "compensation." Isn't that just unbelievable?! I guess since it was mostly her in the whole movie, their casting costs other than Bullock were relatively small.


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> I read that about Sandra Bullock's "compensation." Isn't that just unbelievable?! I guess since it was mostly her in the whole movie, their casting costs other than Bullock were relatively small.


I agree with you but I would venture a guess that George Clooney walked away with at least 20m for his smaller role.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> I agree with you but I would venture a guess that George Clooney walked away with at least 20m for his smaller role.


Yep I would say so too.


----------



## JBrax

One last off topic post in regards to Gravity. Angelina Jolie turned the role down…OUCH!


----------



## BeeMan458

We watched "21 Jump Street" last night.

We found it well done and funny but not family friendly nor a film appropriate for a pair of "Old Foggies."

For youngins (15-35) it's probably funnier than a barrel of monkeys but if you're religious, I wouldn't consider the movie a good choice for those who are religion friendly.


----------



## Mike0206

Watched Captain America last night and just got back from seeing Captain America:Winter Soldier. All I can say is, best sequel of any Marvel movie period and IMO probably the best marvel movie ever!!! Great plot and great chemistry!


----------



## asere

12 Years a Slave was excellent.


----------



## JQueen

Mike0206 said:


> Watched Captain America last night and just got back from seeing Captain America:Winter Soldier. All I can say is, best sequel of any Marvel movie period and IMO probably the best marvel movie ever!!! Great plot and great chemistry!


Best marvel movie ever???? Now I really want to see it


----------



## mechman

Was supposed to watch Catching Fire and/or Walking with Dinosaurs but my son decided to have a play date instead. While flipping through the DirecTV guide I settled on the Lone Ranger. The movie was so-so and I think took a bit too much to get going. I loved the ending though with the Lone Ranger song playing in the background!


----------



## Greenster

I finally had a chance to see Mud. Good movie, not great but good. I think the actors did an amazing job. This movie is a very good character development movie. So if you like those types of movies, you will love this one.


----------



## bkeeler10

Watched Fast and Furious 6 last night. I guess it was about what I expected - somewhat entertaining but far from great and a one-time watch.


----------



## BeeMan458

"The Tall Man"

An intense thriller with lots of twists and turns. Excellent sound, well done, nothing that I would consider over the top. Even though it's given an "R" rating, for today's kids, thirteen, fourteen or fifteen, it should be fine. As always, it's up to parental discretion.

For blu-ray entertainment purposes, if you like drama and thrillers that aren't over the top graphic, I suspect most if not all will enjoy this movie.

Put three movies on order today: "6 Souls", "Side Effects." and "Company of Heroes."

All were purchased used on Amazon. Total delivered price for the three used blu-rays; $23.31 USD/average $7.77 USD each. Love the price of used blu-rays. If wondering, recently, we've purchased about thirty used blu-rays and the worse we've received is a couple of dirty ones that needed to be cleaned and once cleaned, they have all played flawlessly.


----------



## maclick

Dark Skies it was not too bad.


----------



## asere

Saw Iron Man 3 for the first time today. I lost interest after watching part 2. Somehow the second part seemed boring but part 3 is definitely an excellent movie with loads of action.


----------



## BeeMan458

I too thought "2" was a flop.

The wife has trouble with "comic book" franchises, so I'm having to work on that point.

Story.

Around 1965, I worked in a drug store and every Saturday, I was allowed to wrap myself around the comic book stand for two hours and because I worked there, I didn't get chased out.

(now that's called a perk of the job)

...lddude:

My fav was "The Haunted Tank." And I can't wait for it to become a movie franchise.

...:sn:


----------



## NBPk402

I watched Star Wars #2 on Bluray last night... It has been years since I watched it. Now I am watching them in order (not release order), and it is interesting that I am seeing some scenes that I don't even recall from when I originally watched them years ago on DVD.


----------



## B- one

We are going to watch Transformers. It should be a good one to test the marantz ma 700 mono blocks we just picked up.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Captain America: The Winter Soldier..
ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhboy... this is an Avengers/Iron Man crusher right here. the first Iron Man has been bested, Avengers level of Epic, but with a darker feel for it. I'm saying that right now it's my favorite of the Marvel universe movies and I wasn't expecting much after the garbage that was Iron Man 3


----------



## typ44q

Went to see Captain America: The Winter Soldier in 3D and I have to agree with everyone that is saying this is one of the better superhero movies made and far better than the previous Captain America movie (and I enjoyed that one too). I will say save your money and don't see it in 3D it was poorly done and not worth the extra expense.


----------



## dougc

We saw Captain America also yesterday at the Dolby Atmos theater in 3d. My same thoughts about it not being done well for 3d. There was one scene toward the end, but that was it. That, said though, it was awesome and can't wait for the BR.


----------



## fokakis1

Watched Catching Fire Saturday. It was a very good movie. Lots of suspense, action, and emotion. It exceeded my expectations. I was exhausted by the end of the movie. It was probably the best movie that I don't care to see again.


----------



## fokakis1

Watched Captain America Dark World last night in 3D/9.2 PlIIz Height. Awesome movie. I was hugely entertained. The audio, video, and LFE we're outstanding throughout the entire movie. The Black Elf ship landing in the city would make an impressive demo sequence. I'm ready for an encore. Loki is the man!


----------



## gorb

Finally got around to watching Ender's Game.

I've never read the book, so I can't compare the two, but I did enjoy the movie. I'd like to read the book (and the others) one of these days.


----------



## Infrasonic

I watched Enders Game and Hunger Games Catching Fire over the weekend. Enders Game had an excellent mix with plenty of deep LFE but the story itself was just OK. Catching Fire was entertaining but I don't think it was better than the first, the sound was a little disappointing also, I think the first had a better mix.

I also started to watch Anchorman 2 but turned it off after about 10-15 minutes, I enjoy some goofy comedies but this was just plain bad - please don't waste your time with it.


----------



## rab-byte

Finally saw the new muppets movie. Really fun flick.


----------



## BeeMan458

We watched "Elysium."

It was a bit slow at points and the wife knocked out for a couple of minutes but the blu-ray had excellent sound quality with lots of bass rumble and roll. A lot of effort was put forth for the visuals. Very nice video quality.

Can't say it was the best movie but definitely a four out of five star but sadly, in my opinion, not worth a used purchase from Amazon. At a shipped price of $13.05, I considered the blu-ray to be a bit expensive. Unless wanting it for your collection, maybe a local rental would be a better choice.


----------



## B- one

I'm probably in the minority with this one but we are watching The Hobbit Desolation of Smaug.


----------



## nova

Man of Steel. A bit of a disappointment.


----------



## ALMFamily

B- one said:


> I'm probably in the minority with this one but we are watching The Hobbit Desolation of Smaug.


Got my set today - the dwarves are really solidly built although they do not have that "stone like" effect the Argonath pieces have.

I will be watching this one very soon...


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> I'm probably in the minority with this one but we are watching The Hobbit Desolation of Smaug.


I'm looking forward to watching it and doubt you're in the minority since that's the best release this week.


----------



## JBrax

nova said:


> Man of Steel. A bit of a disappointment.


Really? I enjoyed it and actually plan on re watching soon.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Really? I enjoyed it and actually plan on re watching soon.


I liked Man of Steel as well. We recently re watched it after resetting our set up (had been without our center channel for a while) I forgot to plug the sub cable in. We pushed it a little harder then normal and heated up our avr a bit. My buddy couldn't believe the sub wasn't going when I told him of my mistake the next day.


----------



## pharoah

watched the new hobbit film earlier,and watching the conjuring now.


----------



## JBrax

pharoah said:


> watched the new hobbit film earlier,and watching the conjuring now.


The Conjuring was awesome! Leave a light on!


----------



## pharoah

JBrax said:


> The Conjuring was awesome! Leave a light on!


haha watching it alone in the dark.


----------



## Mike Edwards

pharoah said:


> haha watching it alone in the dark.


Only way to watch a horror movie


----------



## pharoah

Mike Edwards said:


> Only way to watch a horror movie


i absolutely agree.


----------



## willis7469

pharoah said:


> i absolutely agree.


+1 creepy!


----------



## NBPk402

I am slowly working my way through the Star Wars collection in order of events... Last night we watched #3. It is surprising how I don't remember a lot of the movies, and by watching them in this order the movies make much more sense to me.


----------



## mvision7m

nova said:


> Man of Steel. A bit of a disappointment.


I thought so too. Lacking something. Too much throwing into/through walls or other objects and super slams into the ground etc. Movie just felt flat.


----------



## fokakis1

ellisr63 said:


> I am slowly working my way through the Star Wars collection in order of events... Last night we watched #3. It is surprising how I don't remember a lot of the movies, and by watching them in this order the movies make much more sense to me.


I did that a few months. I was reminded of just how good of a movie "Empire Strikes Back" was and is. One of the greatest of all time.


----------



## gorb

fokakis1 said:


> I did that a few months. I was reminded of just how good of a movie "Empire Strikes Back" was and is. One of the greatest of all time.



Yes, ESB is the best. I really don't like watching the prequels though.


----------



## typ44q

fokakis1 said:


> I did that a few months. I was reminded of just how good of a movie "Empire Strikes Back" was and is. One of the greatest of all time.


I think I have watched Empire Strikes Back probably 5 times more than all of the other movies combined. I love the original trilogy and can even tolerate episodes II and III (I don't want to talk about episode I...) but Empire is by far my favorite.


----------



## ALMFamily

typ44q said:


> I think I have watched Empire Strikes Back probably 5 times more than all of the other movies combined. I love the original trilogy and can even tolerate episodes II and III *(I don't want to talk about episode I...) *but Empire is by far my favorite.


What?! Jar-Jar is my favorite character of all the six mo...... Ok, I can't even type that without laughing hysterically. 

Agree - ESB is by far the best - not even close IMO...


----------



## Mike0206

I agree as well, single handily the greatest cinematic mind blowing sequence of events leading up to the climactic realization that Vader was Lukes father is by far the best Star Wars reveal ever. ESB all the way!!

"Luke, I am your father" done in the most awesome voice ever and then....

"Nooooo!! Your not my father!!!" Done in the most whiny wimpy voice ever.

It's still great to watch though.


----------



## pddufrene

I agree with the rest of you guys, Empire Strikes Back was my favorite also. As far as l, ll, lll go I personally didn't like any of them. The original trilogy is the only way to go!


----------



## snowmanick

ALMFamily said:


> What?! Jar-Jar is my favorite character of all the six mo...... *Ok, I can't even type that without laughing hysterically. *
> 
> Agree - ESB is by far the best - not even close IMO...












Agreed on ESB, although of the prequels I didn't find Ep. III to be as bad. Hopefully Episode Lens Flare, I mean 7, won't be as bad. JJ has done some fun films.


----------



## willis7469

Kid decided despicable me on "Gru ray". Of course the story is kooky, (and fun) but it has a surprisingly dynamic soundtrack. Even at -16MV. Part 2 tomorrow.


----------



## mechman

Finally got around to watching Hunger Games Catching Fire. It was very slow moving at the start and about an hour in I was ready to give up on it but I watched it to the end. I'd give it a 6 out of 10 stars because of how long it took to get going.


----------



## BeeMan458

We watched "Company of Heroes."

A bit trite. Everybody looks like they never should of been allowed to leave the shooting range. Over all, the settings were well done. Acting wasn't badly done but one had to overlook a lot to be able to get to the next scene but hey, how many times have we all had to do that?

Overall, it was two hours of commercial free entertainment and if you buy the blu-ray used on Amazon and share with a loved one, you won't feel like you wasted your $7.00 USD.


----------



## asere

Saw Moneyball. It was a really good movie.


----------



## willis7469

Despicable me 2. Good fun. Looks and sounds great. The exact moment I realized who "Gru" looks like, I burst into laughter. Nosferatu! I said. Kids think I'm nuts...


----------



## asere

Watching The Hobbit again.


----------



## B- one

We are wrapping up a Transformers marathon over the last couple of nights. Up next is Batman Begins.


----------



## NBPk402

Working my way through watching all the Star Wars movies again... I am up to #4 now. It is quite enjoyable to watch them all over again.


----------



## JBrax

We watched The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug. A very good movie and the audio/video was outstanding.


----------



## mechman

asere said:


> Saw Moneyball. It was a really good movie.


One of my top ten favorite movies of all time. :T


----------



## bkeeler10

Just finished watching the High School Musical shows with the kids (the third one tonight). If you happen to be coerced into watching these, know that the audio is best on the third one.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Just watched Jim Gaffigan's new special obsessed. Review to come shortly


----------



## BeeMan458

We watched "6 Souls"

Not for the little ones. A bit spooky for me but tame by comparison to others, but it was a bit too much for my wife, so no seconds for her.

Well done suspense horror thriller with a couple of cool twists to keep it interesting. I would recommend this movie if you like what I consider to be, a tame horror movie.


----------



## willis7469

Kids/ wife decided avatar. I kind of have a problem with the messages in this movie. But man, what a spectacle. We all love this movie, and it reminds me how many light years movie making has come since I started with "Godzilla" as a kid.


----------



## NBPk402

I just got back from watching the new Captain America movie in a Dolby Atmos Theater... If you haven't watched a movie in a Dolby Atmos Theater you don't know what you are missing! The sound was the best I have ever heard in a Theater, period!


----------



## BeeMan458

ellisr63 said:


> I just got back from watching the new Captain America movie in a Dolby Atmos Theater... If you haven't watched a movie in a Dolby Atmos Theater you don't know what you are missing! The sound was the best I have ever heard in a Theater, period!


Out of curiosity, how did the sound compare to your home theater system?


----------



## BD55

Watched The Book Thief. Really well made movie, and very closely matches the book, but a one time watch for me and my wife. Too sad a story, but thought provoking as you look at the human condition and how things transpired in Germany at that time.


----------



## BeeMan458

BD55 said:


> Watched The Book Thief. Really well made movie, and very closely matches the book, but a one time watch for me and my wife. Too sad a story, but thought provoking as you look at the human condition and how things transpired in Germany at that time.


Can't watch that stuff. If you haven't seen it already, I recommend a surprisingly good title that shares the pathos of that era of movie storytelling: The Pianist.


----------



## NBPk402

BeeMan458 said:


> Out of curiosity, how did the sound compare to your home theater system?


Since I am currently only listening to 4.1... It sounded much better. Once we get the theater done we will see. :T


----------



## BeeMan458

Movies ordered today, used, "Escape Plan" and "Das Boot."

Tonight's movie, "The Giants vs Dodgers." A family friendly, yet serious movie which shows the pitting the two top baseball teams in the National League West as they battle for first place.

...:whistling:


----------



## nova

JBrax said:


> Really? I enjoyed it and actually plan on re watching soon.


I just didn't like the liberties that were taken with the origins. That Lois knows who he is before he does. And the end that was the now typical Hollywood big climax which is nothing more than a CGI fest of destruction. How many innocent people would have died due to that much destruction and he's bummed out that Zod died? I dunno, just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## JBrax

nova said:


> I just didn't like the liberties that were taken with the origins. That Lois knows who he is before he does. And the end that was the now typical Hollywood big climax which is nothing more than a CGI fest of destruction. How many innocent people would have died due to that much destruction and he's bummed out that Zod died? I dunno, just rubbed me the wrong way.


It's all good. We have our personal preferences on movies and especially ones of this genre. Superman is an iconic franchise and many have a pre determined vision of what Clark Kent should be both in print and screen. I think this newest version was way off the norm and a bit sensationalized but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## BeeMan458

...:help:

I'm running out of movies to order.

Need titles for intrigue, mystery and suspense that will meet with the wife's approval.

...:help:

(we're not totally disparate as we have about sixteen movies sitting in the yet to be played drawer but as guys know, ya gotta make momma happy and her tastes need to be accommodated also)

...:help:


----------



## JBrax

BeeMan458 said:


> ...:help: I'm running out of movies to order. Need titles for intrigue, mystery and suspense that will meet with the wife's approval. ...:help: (we're not totally disparate as we have about sixteen movies sitting in the draw but as guys know, ya gotta make momma happy and her tastes need to be accommodated) ...:help:


Sixteen unwatched movies? If so I think I'd start on them and what are they? I'd be more than happy to pick one for you to start with.


----------



## BeeMan458

It's not about the number of movies in the movie queue but it is about what to do when the queue runs dry.


----------



## JBrax

BeeMan458 said:


> It's not about the number of movies in the movie queue but it is about what to do when the queue runs dry.


??? So do you have unwatched movies in the "draw"? If so I'd like to offer suggestions.


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> ??? So do you have unwatched movies in the "draw"? If so I'd like to offer suggestions.


Yes. I have unwatched movies in the drawer and I truly appreciate the willingness to assist in making a choice. Not trying to be rude, I want to watch them all. I'm not worried about movies to watch but I am worried about what are we going do when we run out of movies to watch.


----------



## JBrax

BeeMan458 said:


> Yes. I have unwatched movies in the drawer and I truly appreciate the willingness to assist in making a choice. Not trying to be rude, I want to watch them all. I'm not worried about movies to watch but I am worried about what are we going do when we run out of movies to watch.


Ok, just thought I'd give suggestions if that's what you were looking for. Enjoy your evening sir.


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> Ok, just thought I'd give suggestions if that's what you were looking for. Enjoy your evening sir.


Thank-you for your thoughtfulness.

...:T

This thread has been very helpful in making sure we are able to stay ahead of the game of finding affordable blu-ray content worthy of watching. I'm currently in the process of trying to ferret out movies the wife and I would like as she's into totally different genres than I so trying to find simpatico movies for the two of us does become quite the task.

Between watching baseball that has been recorded so we can skip through commercials and the purchase of used blu-ray movies on Amazon, we're pretty much able to fill our evening viewing pleasure with commercial free viewing content but due to this dependency, one becomes fearful of running out.

(pretty much, we've taken all the commercial television two oldsters can stomach in a lifetime)


----------



## ALMFamily

Minority Report last night - we were going to follow it up with Jack Reacher (we decided on Tom Cruise night for a theme) but it got too late.


----------



## PassingInterest

ALMFamily said:


> Minority Report last night - we were going to follow it up with Jack Reacher (we decided on Tom Cruise night for a theme) but it got too late.


I need to watch both of those again. Thanks for reminding me. May as well pull out the War of the Worlds, for another view while I'm at it.


----------



## Mike0206

ALMFamily said:


> Minority Report last night - we were going to follow it up with Jack Reacher (we decided on Tom Cruise night for a theme) but it got too late.


 I dig both those movies and watched Jack Reacher myself the other night


----------



## JQueen

We watched Jack Reacher again the other night I really enjoy that movie


----------



## NBPk402

Just watched the last of the Star Wars series of movies... It was really nice to watch them all in order after all these years. The Bluray version looked better than I remember it being in the theater!


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Saving Mr. Banks last night. It was quite an interesting and enjoyable film for us. I would recommend it. Nothing in particular to say about the audio and video other than it suited the film just fine.


----------



## BeeMan458

Last night's movie was "Side Effects."

A mystery who done it with twists and turns toward the end. Nothing spectacular but an excellent movie, worth the price if purchased used. Slow in the first half as the stage is set, faster paced in the second half.

My wife is a big "Who Done It" fan and she liked it. Not great but definitely liked. Not a family friendly film, nor a teenage kinda movie but for oldsters that don't mind sitting still for two hours, it was definitely better than commercial television.

(it seems like television is now wall-to-wall commercial with a little bit of content thrown in to keep us glued to the screen. We find ourselves watching two or three shows at a time, so we can flip away from commercials. Even then, sometimes the three shows have commercials on at the same time)

For the wife's benefit, I need to find more like "Side Effects."

Found and ordered used, "Now You See Me."


----------



## NBPk402

We watched Super 8 last night... A nice enjoyable movie... Plus the train wreck is great for effects!


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched that a long while back. I remember the train wreck was impressive but also found it to sound a little bit bright and etched (same with some other loud scenes). Did you find that to be the case?


----------



## Mike0206

Secret Life of Walter Mitty. Very enjoyable movie once it got going. Little slow at the beginning but the ending was about as feel good as a movie can get IMO. It made the movie that much better.


----------



## Inceptic

Walter Mitty is nice.

The last movie I saw was Bridesmaids. It's hard for me to be impressed by comedies, but the writing here is brilliant. Looked it up on imdb, and sure enough it got an Oscar nod for best writing.


----------



## pharoah

i watched ted at a neighbors house the other night.


----------



## BeeMan458

pharoah said:


> i watched ted at a neighbors house the other night.


I think "Ted" is going become a classic.


----------



## JQueen

Watched Walter Mitty and have to agree it was slow in the beginning but turn out to be a very good movie. If I'm 30 minutes into a movie I'm now committed to finishing it even if it's horrible


----------



## JBrax

We also just watched Secret Life of Walter Mitty. A very enjoyable feel good movie and one of Ben Stillers best.


----------



## jb5200

I watched Frozen last night with my 3 yr. old son and I gotta say I am not that impressed. I had no idea it was a musical and you don't even get to see Olaf until 45 min. into the movie! Wow, how did this movie get such good praise! ugh!


----------



## mozilla314

It's been about a year since I've watched "The Dark Knight Rises".
I'm gonna put it in tonight and give it a watch. I just love Nolan's
work and I can't wait to see what he's got coming up next.


----------



## typ44q

BeeMan458 said:


> Last night's movie was "Side Effects."
> 
> A mystery who done it with twists and turns toward the end. Nothing spectacular but an excellent movie, worth the price if purchased used. Slow in the first half as the stage is set, faster paced in the second half.
> 
> My wife is a big "Who Done It" fan and she liked it. Not great but definitely liked. Not a family friendly film, nor a teenage kinda movie but for oldsters that don't mind sitting still for two hours, it was definitely better than commercial television.
> 
> (it seems like television is now wall-to-wall commercial with a little bit of content thrown in to keep us glued to the screen. We find ourselves watching two or three shows at a time, so we can flip away from commercials. Even then, sometimes the three shows have commercials on at the same time)
> 
> For the wife's benefit, I need to find more like "Side Effects."
> 
> Found and ordered used, "Now You See Me."


I remember seeing the commercials for "Side Effects" when it was in the theaters and not really thinking much of it but I rented it when it was available on blu-ray and I have to say I really enjoyed it.


----------



## JQueen

Watched Fast n Furious 6 again.


----------



## BeeMan458

typ44q said:


> I remember seeing the commercials for "Side Effects" when it was in the theaters and not really thinking much of it but I rented it when it was available on blu-ray and I have to say I really enjoyed it.


...:T

Last night's movie was "Inception." It was like playing 3D chess. Quite the intriguing, sci-fi extravaganza thriller who's purpose was to set up the mark (not a tell), with a crazy load of subwoofer pleasing bass. If you're a basshead and have a basshead's subwoofer system, the bass was incredible.....l want more. 

(a bit slow in sections but wow, quite the complex concept and in my opinion, the execution was done brilliantly)

Well worth watching again.


----------



## Inceptic

BeeMan458 said:


> ...:T
> 
> Last night's movie was "Inception." It was like playing 3D chess. Quite the intriguing, sci-fi extravaganza thriller who's purpose was to set up the mark (not a tell), with a crazy load of subwoofer pleasing bass. If you're a basshead and have a basshead's subwoofer system, the bass was incredible.....l want more.
> 
> (a bit slow in sections but wow, quite the complex concept and in my opinion, the execution was done brilliantly)
> 
> Well worth watching again.


I'm glad you liked it! :T


----------



## BeeMan458

Inceptic said:


> I'm glad you liked it! :T


Excellent movie, thank-you!

...:bigsmile:


----------



## chashint

We watched Pacific Rim, I stuck it out to the end but my wife bailed no more than 1/2 way through it.
Really was not a very good movie.


----------



## AudiocRaver

*The World's End,* by the same team that made _Shaun of the Dead_ and _Hot Fuzz._ Very good, IF you like that kind of humor..


----------



## JBrax

We watched Project X last night. It was our second time watching and it was just as funny as the first time. Very nice audio also!


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> We watched Project X last night. It was our second time watching and it was just as funny as the first time. Very nice audio also!


I bust out laughing whenever I think of that movie. Love it. I also watched "the watch", the same day. Absolutely hilarious. Ben stiller, Vince Vaughn and Jonah hill. Awesome.


----------



## Mike Edwards

The Nut Job..review is now up


----------



## Mike Edwards

willis7469 said:


> I bust out laughing whenever I think of that movie. Love it. I also watched "the watch", the same day. Absolutely hilarious. Ben stiller, Vince Vaughn and Jonah hill. Awesome.


the watch is one of my favorite vince vaughn comedies. I still fall over laughing during the cow scene


----------



## silvaj

*Last night's movie*

I watched Hobbit part 2 Desolation of Smaug. I wanted to try out new Oppo 103 blurry player I just bought.Awesome. Finally got to hear 7.1 audio out of my vsx-70 pioneer receiver.:sn::sn:


----------



## willis7469

silvaj said:


> I watched Hobbit part 2 Desolation of Smaug. I wanted to try out new Oppo 103 blurry player I just bought.Awesome. Finally got to hear 7.1 audio out of my vsx-70 pioneer receiver.:sn::sn:


nice! Congrats!


----------



## PassingInterest

Odd Thomas. A must see. Two enthusiastic thumbs up! :T:T


----------



## BeeMan458

Ooooo. Looks really good.

...:T

There are now six blu-rays in the to buy queue for the next order. I don't which has become more expensive: the buying of the gear or keeping the gear fed.

...


----------



## willis7469

BeeMan458 said:


> Ooooo. Looks really good. ...:T There are now six blu-rays in the to buy queue for the next order. I don't which has become more expensive: the buying of the gear or keeping the gear fed. ...


Lol! The care and feeding of...


----------



## BeeMan458

willis7469 said:


> Lol! The care and feeding of...


...:bigsmile:


----------



## asere

PassingInterest said:


> Odd Thomas. A must see. Two enthusiastic thumbs up! :T:T


I just saw the trailer and looked interesting until I saw the special effects for the monsters/demons. I don't really get into those kinds of movies most of the time but at the same time all I saw was the trailer.
I might give it a spin!:bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax

Haven't seen it yet but…just purchased tickets for Captain America: The Winter Soldier. Watching it in a AMC Prime theater for the first time with subs in the seat and Real3D. Looking forward to it!


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Haven't seen it yet but…just purchased tickets for Captain America: The Winter Soldier. Watching it in a AMC Prime theater for the first time with subs in the seat and Real3D. Looking forward to it!


Sounds interesting, do tell how the experience was. I can't wait for the bluray, to cheap to go to theater.


----------



## PassingInterest

asere said:


> I just saw the trailer and looked interesting until I saw the special effects for the monsters/demons. I don't really get into those kinds of movies most of the time but at the same time all I saw was the trailer.
> I might give it a spin!:bigsmile:


I'd really like to get your opinion on Odd Thomas, once you've had a chance to see it.


----------



## phillihp23

47 Ronin and The Hobbit ....Both great movies.


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> Sounds interesting, do tell how the experience was. I can't wait for the bluray, to cheap to go to theater.


I most certainly will. All of the speakers are JBL's and are lit up by red LED's. The other Dolby Atmos sound movies I've been to were a different brand of speaker though I can't remember what they were? Very impressive in appearance.


----------



## B- one

That looks pretty awesome!!!


----------



## bkeeler10

That's how the Atmos theater I went to in Kansas City last December looked. Kind of a distinctive look that was pretty cool. If it also sounds like my experience (I saw Catching Fire), I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> That's how the Atmos theater I went to in Kansas City last December looked. Kind of a distinctive look that was pretty cool. If it also sounds like my experience (I saw Catching Fire), I think you'll be impressed.


Barrywoods 24? If so that's where I'm at. Amazing sound! The best I've ever heard in a theater. Good movie too.


----------



## BeeMan458

People still go to theaters?

...


----------



## JBrax

Maybe twice a year. Usually for movies that both myself and the wife don't want to wait for. I highly recommend giving AMC Prime a try as it's a very impressive experience.


----------



## Mike Edwards

BeeMan458 said:


> People still go to theaters?
> 
> ...



At least 15x a year


----------



## BeeMan458

Mike Edwards said:


> At least 15x a year


You have a killer system at home. Why on God's green earth would you subject yourself to the indignities of a movie house?

...

I thought the whole idea of a home theater system, was to keep one out of a movie house.

...


----------



## bkeeler10

JBrax said:


> Barrywoods 24? If so that's where I'm at. Amazing sound! The best I've ever heard in a theater. Good movie too.


Yes it was Barrywoods. I was in KC on business and had the chance to go see it. Agreed that it was the best theater experience I've ever had, and by a large margin at that. Atmos was way cool, and that theater has deep, room-shaking bass which I did not expect.


----------



## bkeeler10

BeeMan458 said:


> You have a killer system at home. Why on God's green earth would you subject yourself to the indignities of a movie house?
> 
> ...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of a home theater system, was to keep one out of a movie house.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about the theater in general. I can count on one hand the number of times I've been to the theater in the past 6-7 years. And all but one of them someone else paid for . I figure I've got to pay for my home setup somehow, and maybe after 20 years of theater avoidance I will get there :spend: Besides, to your point, my setup at home is better in every way (except screen size which I intend to remedy ASAP) than any theater I've been to, with the possible exception of the Barrywood Atmos theater previously mentioned. I also intend to remedy that situation.


----------



## Mike Edwards

BeeMan458 said:


> You have a killer system at home. Why on God's green earth would you subject yourself to the indignities of a movie house?
> 
> ...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of a home theater system, was to keep one out of a movie house.
> 
> ...


lol, it's mainly for the communal experience, as well as I have REALLY good Digital Imax theaters right by me. combine that with the movie cash codes from blu-rays I get and the fact that I'm an impatient man


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> lol, it's mainly for the communal experience, as well as I have REALLY good Digital Imax theaters right by me. combine that with the movie cash codes from blu-rays I get and the fact that I'm an impatient man


The impatient part is my downfall. The AMC Prime experience was quite impressive and might make it even more difficult waiting for Blu-ray releases.


----------



## sub_crazy

PassingInterest said:


> Odd Thomas. A must see. Two enthusiastic thumbs up! :T:T


I never even heard of that movie, they stole the name of my autobiography :sob: 

Cool deal, if you're recommending I am watching!


----------



## BeeMan458

Mike Edwards said:


> I have REALLY good Digital Imax theaters right by me.


Imax came out after I went into sequestration. I'm considering breaking my vows and go to an Imax theater, just to see what Imax is all about.

The rub, we have a 60" screen and I promised the wife we wouldn't upgrade to an 80" screen until this one fails. Sixty inch is the perfect size for baseball viewing but an eighty inch is more appropriate for movie viewing and places like Best Buy and Costco have made 80" flat screens "affordable."


----------



## Mike Edwards

BeeMan458 said:


> Imax came out after I went into sequestration. I'm considering breaking my vows and go to an Imax theater, just to see what Imax is all about.
> 
> The rub, we have a 60" screen and I promised the wife we wouldn't upgrade to an 80" screen until this one fails. Sixty inch is the perfect size for baseball viewing but an eighty inch is more appropriate for movie viewing and places like Best Buy and Costco have made 80" flat screens "affordable."


hmmmmm, brick to the front of the TV should work fine....80 inch here you come


----------



## BeeMan458

Mike Edwards said:


> hmmmmm, brick to the front of the TV should work fine....80 inch here you come


...LOL

Honey, I have no idea where the brick came from.

...:devil:


----------



## Mike Edwards

BeeMan458 said:


> ...LOL
> 
> Honey, I have no idea where the brick came from.
> 
> ...:devil:


EXACTLY! plead the fifth


----------



## JBrax

BeeMan458 said:


> Imax came out after I went into sequestration. I'm considering breaking my vows and go to an Imax theater, just to see what Imax is all about. The rub, we have a 60" screen and I promised the wife we wouldn't upgrade to an 80" screen until this one fails. Sixty inch is the perfect size for baseball viewing but an eighty inch is more appropriate for movie viewing and places like Best Buy and Costco have made 80" flat screens "affordable."


IMAX is good but do some research first. If you have an AMC Prime near it would be well worth the trip. If you're going to break it then do it right!


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks for the suggestions. According to the AMC locator, nothing within fifty miles of us. We'd have to go about a hundred and fifty miles to Antioch from where we are in the Northern California mountains to find an AMC Prime.

(i'm not installing shakers)

...

And it's a hundred miles to the nearest regular Imax location. Looks like my vows of chastity are going stay intact.

...


----------



## JBrax

BeeMan458 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. According to the AMC locator, nothing within fifty miles of us. We'd have to go about a hundred and fifty miles to Antioch from where we are in the Northern California mountains to find an AMC Prime. (i'm not installing shakers) ... And it's a hundred miles to the nearest regular Imax location. Looks like my vows of chastity are going stay intact. ...


Make it a road trip! We love spontaneous trips like that. AMC Prime, maybe a restaurant you've never been to before.


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> Make it a road trip! We love spontaneous trips like that. AMC Prime, maybe a restaurant you've never been to before.


Might be a good idea but we're senior citizens and we don't get along well with three hundred mile, round trip, road trips and a movie. We'd end up having to get a night's lodging, dinner, breakfast (unless breakfast is included in the lodging fee) and a drive back home.

But we do like road trips and it is an idea worth pursuing.

...:T


----------



## JBrax

BeeMan458 said:


> Might be a good idea but we're senior citizens and we don't get along well with three hundred mile road round trip, road trips and a movie. We'd end up having to get a night's lodging, dinner, breakfast and a drive back home. But we do like road trips and it is an idea worth pursuing. ...:T


That's what I'm talking about! Right up our alley. Don't think about it…just do it.


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> That's what I'm talking about! Right up our alley. Don't think about it…just do it.


Thanks for the encouragement. I talked to the wife about the idea and she didn't say "NO!".

...lddude:...


----------



## nova

Finally got around to Prisoners.


----------



## JBrax

nova said:


> Finally got around to Prisoners.


Good movie although a bit disturbing and hard to watch at times. What did you think of it?


----------



## nova

I thought it was pretty good. Not all it was cracked up to be but still a pretty good film.
Does make you wonder, I'd have no problem "taking care of someone" who messed with one of my kids but, what if it wasn't him..........


----------



## NBPk402

I watched "Chain Reaction" last night... Pretty good movie.


----------



## Inceptic

BeeMan458 said:


> ...I promised the wife we wouldn't upgrade to an 80" screen until this one fails...


If you play electric guitar, you could try this:







nova said:


> Finally got around to Prisoners.


Prisoners was great. The director, Denis Villeneuve, also has a great short film titled 'Next Floor'. Highly recommended:
http://vimeo.com/75251217


----------



## BeeMan458

Inceptic said:


> If you play electric guitar, you could try this:...


One has to love the purity of an accident.

Honestly honey, I forgot how short the cord was.

...:rofl:

Last night's movie was "Escape Plan." It was okay. Visuals were okay but in my opinion, the sound track was mediocre. Schwarzenegger was terrible, and according to the credits, he had an acting coach. The movie qualified as two hours of commercial free entertainment which means this movie "beat the alternative."

The Giants had the day off and Comcast's idea of programming content last night was absolutely terrible. We use blu-ray movie content to fill in the middle, giving us a reprieve from commercial television which now seems to be more commercial than entertainment. Stabbing yourself in the foot with a fork, twice, was a better alternative than what was offered by Comcast last night. All of a sudden, "Escape Plan" wasn't such a bad alternative.

I'd give it three stars as it wasn't such a fail that it was unwatchable but it wasn't one of Stallone/Schwarzenegger's best collaboration. If purchased used on Amazon, when nothing else is on, we were grateful for it's inclusion in the to be watched drawer.


----------



## pddufrene

We went to the theater and watched:
The Other Woman


----------



## JQueen

The wife wanted to watch The Amazing Spider Man so that's what we are watching today


----------



## Mike Edwards

Labor day... the official review is up. not bad for a date night movie. I'm in an insomniac right now so I think something nice and manly is in order... something with Arnold, Van Damme or the like


----------



## BeeMan458

If you don't mind stupid on steroids: "The Expendables II"

(all our fav macho made actors are in this movie. It's a sort of fun, spoof, homage to macho guy actors and needs to be watched with that attitude in mind)


----------



## JBrax

We watched Odd Thomas last night. Pretty good movie but I did find the lead actress very distracting due to her poor acting skills. Worth a rental for sure.


----------



## JBrax

We watched The Fifth Element tonight. I've attempted to watch (and enjoy) this movie three times now. While the audio is very good i just can't get into this movie.


----------



## B- one

We just wrapped up Homefront. Not bad but we now have a problem with our sub had to turn it off during the previews.


----------



## Mike Edwards

B- one said:


> We just wrapped up Homefront. Not bad but we now have a problem with our sub had to turn it off during the previews.


That's not good


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> We watched The Fifth Element tonight. I've attempted to watch (and enjoy) this movie three times now. While the audio is very good i just can't get into this movie.


What keeps you from getting into the movie?

(Disclosure: On many levels I like this movie)


----------



## NBPk402

I watched Angels and Demons last night... I thought it was very enjoyable even though some of the parts didn't make sense on a timetable as to what could be done in a certain amount of time.


----------



## JBrax

BeeMan458 said:


> What keeps you from getting into the movie? (Disclosure: On many levels I like this movie)


The main problem is the acting.


----------



## snowmanick

Watched two today:

Captain America: The Winter Soldier and The Secret Life of Walter Mitty.

Capt. America was great fun. A good story (in regards to the genre, obviously not Citizen Kane, but still good), lots of action, fun one-liners, made me feel like summer is here even though it was snowing pretty hard this morning. I enjoyed this C.A .much more than the first film.

Walter Mitty deserves a caveat. If you like the original Danny Kaye film, or are familiar with the Thurber story, this is not that faithful. However, I did quite enjoy the film, and with the exception of the Benjamin Button joke scene, found it to be more reserved comedy from a lot of the stars (Stiller, Wiig, Oswalt) which worked very well. The PQ was great on blu, with a pretty good soundtrack. Also the travel photography made me want to bust out my passport and book some trips.


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> The main problem is the acting.


Yes, the acting was terrible at times but for me, it was a comedy/action sci-fi and if one looks at it through this lense, for my sensibilities, it was an entertaining movie. Yes, some of the scenes should have been done over as yes, they were pretty bad, like they hurried through the scene, just so everybody could go home for the day. But at other times, the acting was very engaging.

But I do understand, if one can't get past the terrible acting, they're not going be able to get into the movie.

Tonight's movie was the director's cut of "Das Boot."

(at 3.5 hours, it was a bit long for what was presented.....maybe the original theater cut would be a better choice)


----------



## typ44q

Rented Thor: The Dark World on blu-ray from Netflix. I was a fan of the first Thor movie (as well as the Avengers) and enjoyed this one even more. Fun movie with a very impressive soundtrack.


----------



## BeeMan458

We have "Zero Dark Thirty" and "Argo" on order.

"Now You See Me" is next in the queue.

It's baseball tonight.


----------



## gorb

The Fifth Element is seriously one of the best movies of all time. I never get tired of watching it


----------



## BeeMan458

gorb said:


> The Fifth Element is seriously one of the best movies of all time. I never get tired of watching it


You had to love the scene where the military guys got stuffed into the freezer. Terribly acted but fun to watch.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched 47 Ronin last night... It was better than I had thought it would be... Man I felt bad for how Keanu Reeves was treated. I was surprised that it was sort of a love story too.


----------



## JBrax

We watched one of my older favorites Conspiracy Theory. It's now available on Blu-ray and it really looks and sounds good. If you haven't seen it you should check it out.


----------



## typ44q

I picked up "Alfred Hitchcock: The Essentials Collection" on bluray when it was on sale a few weeks ago for $32 and I got to watch North by Northwest for the first time over the weekend. I have to say overall I enjoyed it even though some of the plot was rather silly. 
Video quality was excellent considering the movie is 55 years old. Audio was good but the volume level was very low forcing me to turn the volume up much higher than I ever have to just reach my usual listening level.


----------



## gorb

JBrax said:


> We watched one of my older favorites Conspiracy Theory. It's now available on Blu-ray and it really looks and sounds good. If you haven't seen it you should check it out.


I've not seen that movie in years. I'll have to pick up the bluray when it gets around $5


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> We watched one of my older favorites Conspiracy Theory. It's now available on Blu-ray and it really looks and sounds good. If you haven't seen it you should check it out.


I really need to pick up that blu-ray... fantastic movie


----------



## pddufrene

Finally watched WORLD WAR Z! It was a pretty decent show, definitely worth watching.


----------



## paulp123

Gravity on our own custom surround system and this is one film with great rear channel isolation!
Wow!


----------



## asere

ellisr63 said:


> I watched 47 Ronin last night... It was better than I had thought it would be... Man I felt bad for how Keanu Reeves was treated. I was surprised that it was sort of a love story too.


I plan on watching this one this weekend.


----------



## asere

47 Ronin had an excellent storyline and solid acting. One of my favorite scenes was the do not draw the sword part.


----------



## asere

The Wolf of Wall Street was really good. What a crazy life!


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> The Wolf of Wall Street was really good. What a crazy life!


A crazy life indeed and to think there's people that really live that way. I would love to have that kind of money but the other stuff I much prefer a simpler life.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> A crazy life indeed and to think there's people that really live that way. I would love to have that kind of money but the other stuff I much prefer a simpler life.


Lol. I think we all wish we had 1% of that money. They say you can't buy happiness, but I'd like to give it a chance either way


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> Lol. I think we all wish we had 1% of that money. They say you can't buy happiness, but I'd like to give it a chance either way


That makes two of us!


----------



## willis7469

Hunger games...again. The handheld cinematography thing can be a bit much, but overall, very well done. I don't like some of the liberties they took, but that's how it goes.


----------



## BeeMan458

Tonight's movie was "Now You See Me."

A crime, mystery, thriller.

Well done and entertaining. It was a movie you don't pick apart (takes away the fun) that has a couple of cool twists at the end.

It has a good sound track. Nice bass and well done scenes. The dialogue was very clear and easily understood.

In my opinion, it was a family friendly film for all ages and had some excellent bass.


----------



## typ44q

In celebration of May the 4th I watched Star Wars episode IV on bluray. Yes I grumble at the changes made but I can look past that for the exceptional audio and video quality. After that I watched episode V The Empire Strikes Back, my favorite of all the movies and I have seen it countless times but this time I watched it with the directors commentary turned on and just fell in love with this movie all over again. If you are a fan you really must watch it this way it will give you a whole new appreciation for the movie.


----------



## chashint

BeeMan458 said:


> Tonight's movie was "Now You See Me."
> A crime, mystery, thriller.
> Well done and entertaining. It was a movie you don't pick apart (takes away the fun) that has a couple of cool twists at the end.
> It has a good sound track. Nice bass and well done scenes. The dialogue was very clear and easily understood.
> In my opinion, it was a family friendly film for all ages and had some excellent bass.


+1
Saw this a few weeks ago.


----------



## asere

Just saw War of the Worlds but not entirely just the scene when pods come out of the ground. Sub workout!
I guess it doesn't count as what movie did you watch last night lol


----------



## BeeMan458

But it does count as having fun.

...


----------



## asere

BeeMan458 said:


> But it does count as having fun.
> 
> ...


That's right ;-)


----------



## sgtlamar

Wolf of Wall Street. Great film


----------



## asere

sgtlamar said:


> Wolf of Wall Street. Great film


Yes it was.


----------



## Mike Edwards

sgtlamar said:


> Wolf of Wall Street. Great film


I still need to see that


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> I still need to see that


What? Really?! You're missing out!


----------



## JBrax

Not a movie per say but…Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds live at Radio City. I fall in love with my system all over again at times and this is one that reconnects me with my love affair!


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Not a movie per say but…Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds live at Radio City. I fall in love with my system all over again at times and this is one that reconnects me with my love affair!


Amen! One of my favorites.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Amen! One of my favorites.


Have you done the Florence + The Machine Unplugged? Like Dave & Tim she takes it to another level! Check it out because it's good stuff.


----------



## willis7469

I will do that! I caught part of a show on palladia, and enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Veronica Mars tonight and I thought it was pretty good. Searched far and wide for a Blu-ray version of Still Mine but no luck. Veronica Mars was a consolation pick mostly for the wife. We actually rented a movie from our local video store which we hadn't done in quite awhile. Worth a rental.


----------



## goatfarm

What with the inaugural Grand Prix of Indianapolis set to run this Saturday (I just might be there), Turbo was on screen today. Sound and picture were both fantastic, but I thought the story went pretty slow until everybody got to Indy.


----------



## NBPk402

We went and watched "Brick Mansions", and "The Amazing Spiderman 2". We watched Spiderman in Dolby Atmos and it sounded great! Both movies were good movies, and I would recommend both of them. I am a Paul Walker fan so it was nice to see Brick Mansions... The movie was actually better than I expected it to be with it being pretty much an unheard of movie. I will be getting both of them when they come out on Bluray. :T

I finished the day off with purchasing, and watching the "Italian Job" (the one with Donald Sutherland). I hadn't seen it since I had the DVD version so it was nice to add it to my Bluray collection.


----------



## BeeMan458

dbl post


----------



## BeeMan458

The trailer for "Brick Mansions" makes the movie look like an excellent flix but it's a bit too young for my old man tastes because it's a plot line I've seen twenty-seven times before. But if I was twenty-eight or thirty-six, I'd think it was an excellent movie. It looked like it was well done with excellent parkour movements and the trailer made it seem like the movie had a really good sound track.

...:T

(i have become dependent on this thread to keep me in new movie content)

...


----------



## asere

Wife and I watched Labor Day.


----------



## BeeMan458

Been watching a boatload of Giants baseball as these guys are on a seriously brutal schedule. Ordered up two movies today: "Out of the Furnace" and "RED2".

Because of the baseball season, with the two ordered today, we have fourteen Blu-rays backed up in the viewing queue.

...:bigsmile:

I'm paranoid we're going run out of quality viewing material.


----------



## B- one

The Dark Knight up next is The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Secret Life of Walter Mitty last night. It was simultaneously interesting and random and bewildering so I am not sure what to think of it at this point. But I think I can recommend it.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Still Mine last night. Excellent movie to watch with the wife but be sure to have a box of Kleenex handy. Highly recommended.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> We watched Still Mine last night. Excellent movie to watch with the wife but be sure to have a box of Kleenex handy. Highly recommended.


ahhhhhhhhh, looks like the wife wasn't the ONLY one to like this one like you feared 


as for mine... "I, Frankenstein" was the movie I just finished a few minutes ago thanks to an early pickup. The official review will follow shortly


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> ahhhhhhhhh, looks like the wife wasn't the ONLY one to like this one like you feared  as for mine... "I, Frankenstein" was the movie I just finished a few minutes ago thanks to an early pickup. The official review will follow shortly


No, it was a good one. Looking forward to the review.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> No, it was a good one. Looking forward to the review.


just posted it a few minutes ago

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...iews/78178-i-frankenstein-blu-ray-review.html


----------



## BeeMan458

Zero Dark Thirty...........

I can't say it was bad. I can't say it was good. I can say it left me stunned because I didn't know which way to go with the feelings the movie created as the producer kept a laser pointer on the main character.

This movie had so much dramatic potential and yet, in my opinion, didn't develop what they had to work with, in it's two and a half hour run time. I don't know if I can recommend the movie or say, view it at your own personal disappointment risk.

The movie is not for the squeamish, nor is it a family friendly film for it's intensity. The movie dialogue in the first third of the movie is hard to follow as the producer is putting a boatload of information on the table and much of the dialogue is muffled. By the last two-thirds of the movie, all of this seemed to melt away.

In the end, this type of movie is one, where one has to view for themselves to decide if it's a movie worth recommending.


----------



## BeeMan458

Mike Edwards said:


> just posted it a few minutes ago...


I read the review. Thanks for all your effort......:clap:

Was the movie on the level of "Army Of Darkness." Now that movie was a hoot. Or was it on the level of a darker comedy that was also a hoot?



,


----------



## Mike Edwards

BeeMan458 said:


> I read the review. Thanks for all your effort......:clap:
> 
> Was the movie on the level of "Army Of Darkness." Now that movie was a hoot. Or was it on the level of a darker comedy that was also a hoot?Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7Qo74_L3vo,


Think so bad that you're laughing type of humor. There's no humor in the film itself. It takes itself seriously ala underworld or van helsing; and feels very much in the same vein


----------



## BeeMan458

Got it. You're laughing at the movie, not with the movie.

(now that's a bad movie when the corn of it all becomes the entertainment)

Neither of the two movies you mentioned, interested my wife and I so it reads like we wisely made the correct decision not to view each of these movies and based on your fine reviewing efforts, will do the same with "I Frankenstein." One of our personal turnoffs are movies that try to take themselves seriously when it's obvious, they shouldn't be taking themselves seriously. We can't count the number of movies we watched where if they had taken themselves seriously, even if for a moment, would have ruined the movie.

Out of curiosity, based on my comments regarding "Zero Dark Thirty", did I get it right or did I miss the producer's intent?

(i expected more or better out of this movie and came away, i guess, stunned in disappointment as the movie failed to reach the heights i suspect it was capable of)


----------



## BeeMan458

Watched "Hannah".

This movie has some serious bass in it and was surprisingly entertaining for a trite, overdone conspiracy thriller. We can call it a female version such as was the case for "Salt" which for us, was terrible.


----------



## asere

I Frankenstein was a good one.


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> I Frankenstein was a good one.


it's a lot of dumb fun. I had way too much fun watching that one..


just finished up watching "Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit"... the review will be up tomorrow. 

my only spoiler... the audio and video are simply breathtaking.


----------



## asere

Mike Edwards said:


> it's a lot of dumb fun. I had way too much fun watching that one..
> 
> just finished up watching "Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit"... the review will be up tomorrow.
> 
> my only spoiler... the audio and video are simply breathtaking.


Yeah it was a fun film and the LFE was excellent throughout.


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> it's a lot of dumb fun. I had way too much fun watching that one.. just finished up watching "Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit"... the review will be up tomorrow. my only spoiler... the audio and video are simply breathtaking.


Breathtaking? SOLD!


----------



## JBrax

Watched Her a couple of nights ago. Admittedly I was very tired and I just had trouble getting into it. I plan on giving it another watch here soon just to make sure it wasn't the sleep deprivation.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> Breathtaking? SOLD!


I'll leave the details for the review, but it's one of those blu-rays that actually makes you want to see it again just to look at all the detail... and the audio is gonna punch you out of your seats. LITERALLY


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> Watched Her a couple of nights ago. Admittedly I was very tired and I just had trouble getting into it. I plan on giving it another watch here soon just to make sure it wasn't the sleep deprivation.


Much of the same opinion..but not going to watch it again.


----------



## nova

47 Ronin... I fell asleep, will have to try again tonight.


----------



## BeeMan458

Hoodlum

1930's, Harlem, gangster movie. Very well done.


----------



## asere

BeeMan458 said:


> Hoodlum
> 
> 1930's, Harlem, gangster movie. Very well done.


I remember watching the movie at the theater in 1997.


----------



## BeeMan458

asere said:


> I remember watching the movie at the theater in 1997.


Was it as good then as it was today?


----------



## asere

BeeMan458 said:


> Was it as good then as it was today?


I haven't seen it since but I'm sure it's still as good.


----------



## BeeMan458

asere said:


> I haven't seen it since but I'm sure it's still as good.


Did you like it when you saw it in 1997?

In my opinion, it was one of the better 30's, Harlem, gangster movies.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Book Thief on Friday night. It was an enjoyable and interesting film, if a bit depressing. I would recommend a rental as I am glad we watched it but would not watch it again.


----------



## asere

BeeMan458 said:


> Did you like it when you saw it in 1997?
> 
> In my opinion, it was one of the better 30's, Harlem, gangster movies.


Yes I liked it and I agree it is one of the better 30's movies.

I also liked the 1980's Once Upon a Time in America with Robert Deniro and also the Untouchables.


----------



## asere

I saw the other night 6 Souls a suspense/horror film about a guy with multiple personality disorders.
It had good moments and would recommend only as a one time see.


----------



## BeeMan458

Two excellent choices. Considering the cast, I'd guess "Once Upon a Time in America" to be the precursor to "Casino".


----------



## NBPk402

We watched "Ride Along" & "I Frankenstein"... Ride along was pretty funny... Frankenstein was hard to get into. It was like it didn't bring you into the movie, if that makes sense.


----------



## asere

ellisr63 said:


> We watched "Ride Along" & "I Frankenstein"... Ride along was pretty funny... Frankenstein was hard to get into. It was like it didn't bring you into the movie, if that makes sense.


We saw Ride Along and Frankenstein too.
For me Ride Along was not really funny. Frankenstein was fun and great LFE.


----------



## typ44q

I watched "Pat Metheny: The Orchestrion Project" in 3D on bluray. This performance was done for the camera and there is no live audience so it is not really a concert but it is approached as if it was one. I will say I am more of a casual Metheney fan but the techie in me was drawn to the orchestrion part of this. They did a great job of showing all of the different instruments he was controlling around the room and the 3D aspect really helped put you in that room. I listened to it in Dolby true HD with 5.1 speakers but the soundtrack is 7.1


----------



## exlabdriver

I've been waiting for one of my favourite movies, 'Gettysburg', to be remastered onto Blu Ray as the last time I saw it was on my VHS Player years ago. I finally found one. 

This '150th Commemorative Of The Civil War' version comes with a second disc of 'Special Features' plus a wonderful 48 page book that chronicles the history of the battle and the making of the film. Over 5000 Civil War Reenactors were involved so it is a film on a grand scale with thankfully little or no CGI that I could see.

It is over 4 hours long - on 1 disc yet - and I'm about 3 hours into it so far. The remastering of this 1993 epic is generally visually excellent and the sound track is awesome when contrasted to what I remember from the VHS version. Cannons and muskets hit with authority and the musical score is superb.

Those who are used to the constant fast pace of the present genre of action flics, might find this one to be slow at times; however, Civil War buffs like me will be thoroughly engaged by this grand film. This fine Blu Ray is a keeper, at least for me...

TAM


----------



## BeeMan458

"The Barefoot Contessa"

A different sort of soapbox ending.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Pompeii was on the slate last night... my review will be up shortly


----------



## Mike Edwards

another fun night. revisited an old classic with "McLintock"... just posted the review...way too much John Wayne Goodness. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...9714-mclintock-blu-ray-review.html#post760290


----------



## B- one

We watched Last Vegas, it was pretty good. The best part is after trying out our old sub I got the same sound problems as before so I tried a new cable and all is well with our system.


----------



## asere

Just saw Raiders of the Lost Ark. A great classic! I bought the Adventures of Indiana Jones on bluray that contains all of the films. Looking forward to seeing them all again soon.


----------



## PassingInterest

*This Is The End* with James Franco.

That movie stunk up the whole house. Did anyone actually _like _that movie?


----------



## asere

PassingInterest said:


> This Is The End with James Franco.
> 
> That movie stunk up the whole house. Did anyone actually like that movie?


I saw haft of the movie because I got tired of all the drugs and cheesy lines.
It seems those are the only kinds of movies Franco and	Rogen know how to do these days.


----------



## PassingInterest

Okay thanks, Asere. I'm glad to know it wasn't just us who thought the movie was a total waste of time.


----------



## BeeMan458

I just looked at the trailer and in the right mind, it looks like a funny flix.

According to Box Office Mojo, the movie made approximately $92m above budget costs.

It looks like a great vanity spoof flix but then again, I'm a huge fan of stupid humor movies. On the other hand, my wife can't stand them.

Today's movie, a 1965, B&W, WWII, British military prison drama: "The Hill".

(four awards and six nominations)


----------



## B- one

Finally got around to Ender's Game. Pretty interesting great LFE.


----------



## JBrax

PassingInterest said:


> This Is The End with James Franco. That movie stunk up the whole house. Did anyone actually like that movie?


I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Boys Don't Cry today. Seen it before but it had been awhile. Great movie but very disturbing in parts.


----------



## BeeMan458

It's veteran day weekend. I'm watching a boatload of old B&W WWII movies, circa 1945 -1965.

Just finished with "Imitation General".

Dad was killed as a SAC B-47 bomber pilot in Dec 1957. We fly the flag for him. I was five. Here's to him, his crew and all who died serving our nation's defense.


----------



## AEIOU

I went to the movies and watched Non-Stop with Liam Neeson.


----------



## AEIOU

To the guy who saw "Enders Game"
I saw it a few months ago, and though I'm a pretty big Sci-Fi fan, I was a bit disappointed with the movie/plot.


----------



## BeeMan458

AEIOU said:


> I went to the movies and watched Non-Stop with Liam Neeson.


What did you think of the plot and how it was directed. The movie made a boatload of profit. From the trailer, the movie plot seemed a bit trite or overdone. What say you? And how was the sound track?


----------



## Mike Edwards

BeeMan458 said:


> What did you think of the plot and how it was directed. The movie made a boatload of profit. From the trailer, the movie plot seemed a bit trite or overdone. What say you? And how was the sound track?


it was a surprsingly fun movie and soundtrack is awesome... the official blu-ray review will be posted in a day or so, or at least as soon as I can finish the the review over the busy holiday weekend


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks!...:T


----------



## asere

Saw again the Mothman Prophecies.
A pretty eerie movie based on true events.


----------



## phillihp23

PassingInterest said:


> Okay thanks, Asere. I'm glad to know it wasn't just us who thought the movie was a total waste of time.


+1


----------



## JBrax

Doing a doubleheader date night tonight at the theater. AMC Prime at 7:00 for the new X-Men and IMAX 3D Godzilla at 10:00.


----------



## gorb

Not last night, but I did manage to go watch Godzilla and X-Men: Days of Future Past this weekend. I really enjoyed both of them. Godzilla was very stupid, but that's ok - I can turn my brain off for movies like that


----------



## BeeMan458

gorb said:


> Godzilla was very stupid,...


Just saying, Godzilla crashed onto the silver screen in the 50's or sixty years ago and there has been remake after remake of this critter doing one side of the world or another.

"Godzilla Eats Paris"

That sort of thing. My question, was it entertaining?

.........................


----------



## JBrax

Just sat down for X-Men AMC Prime showing. Very impressive visuals in these theaters and the sound is AMAZING! Prime easily bests the IMAX experience.


----------



## Greenster

I finally had a chance to watch the Conjouring. Wow! I really liked it. My wife woke up several times that night and vowed that she would never watch another scary movie again. I really thought it was well done and had a great story line.


----------



## willis7469

Greenster said:


> I finally had a chance to watch the Conjouring. Wow! I really liked it. My wife woke up several times that night and vowed that she would never watch another scary movie again. I really thought it was well done and had a great story line.


Definitely creeped me out a few times. I thought it was done well also.


----------



## PassingInterest

Greenster said:


> I finally had a chance to watch the Conjouring. Wow! I really liked it. My wife woke up several times that night and vowed that she would never watch another scary movie again. I really thought it was well done and had a great story line.


Okay now, CLAP!

Good spooky fun.


----------



## JBrax

Watched the new X-Men and Godzilla flicks last night. The wife and I LOVED the new X-Men movie! I think it's the best one yet and can't wait to get my hands on the Blu-ray when it's released. As for Godzilla it just wasn't all that to me and maybe I shouldn't have watched it immediately after X-Men. It started out good but quickly went downhill to me. On a positive note Godzilla the creature looked and sounded much better than the most recent versions. Highly recommend X-Men Days of Future Past.


----------



## Mike0206

JBrax said:


> Watched the new X-Men and Godzilla flicks last night. The wife and I LOVED the new X-Men movie! I think it's the best one yet and can't wait to get my hands on the Blu-ray when it's released. As for Godzilla it just wasn't all that to me and maybe I shouldn't have watched it immediately after X-Men. It started out good but quickly went downhill to me. On a positive note Godzilla the creature looked and sounded much better than the most recent versions. Highly recommend X-Men Days of Future Past.


 Saw both these as well and I feel the same way about both. Godzilla was a bit disappointing. X-Men was by far the best of the series and was a great movie!


----------



## JQueen

So the wife and kids went away for 3 days so I watched 8 movies .. I know don't judge me  
3 days to kill, wedding crashers, change up, body of lies, 2 guns, grown ups 2, the internship and I can't remember the other one. Overall I hate not having my family home and I didn't want to go out and spend any money


----------



## PassingInterest

JQueen--I know what you mean. The last time my wife had to go out of town for a week, I ended up doing an impromptu speaker build.


----------



## typ44q

After sitting on my coffee table for a full month I finally watched "Philomena" on blu-ray. It had been sitting around for so long that I almost sent it back to Netflix without watching it and I am so glad that I didn't do that! This is based on a true story and is terrifically made, Dench and Coogan both do a fantastic job.


----------



## BeeMan458

Last nights movie was "The Usual Suspects".

A super done crime, suspense-drama with lots of twists and turns. Good all the way to the end.

(a little bit slow, the kind of slow that can put one to sleep but well worth hanging in there for)

In my opinion, well scripted, acted and for 1995, has an excellent sound track. I don't know if I should give this movie four or five stars. It gets a 8.7 on imdb which in my book is better than a four but not as good as a five.

Highly recommended.


----------



## JBrax

The wife and I just finished a Transformers doubleheader. Watched the original Transformers and followed that with Revenge of the Fallen. Every time I watch Transformers I always come away impressed by the audio.


----------



## B- one

We watched the Counselor pretty good flick. I really like how they 
*Spoiler* 



killed Pitts character.


----------



## BeeMan458

Always good for recommendations. Love this thread.

A couple of nights ago, we watched "Out of the Furnace."

A bit slow. Never got going as it never seemed to have any steam, but if one isn't inclined to fall asleep, it's excellent entertainment.


----------



## B- one

B- one said:


> We watched the Counselor pretty good flick. I really like how they * SPOILER *


Thanks for the spoiler cover. I'm not smart enough to know how to do it. Plus everything is a pain when you only use a iPhone.


----------



## Mike Edwards

B- one said:


> Thanks for the spoiler cover. I'm not smart enough to know how to do it. Plus everything is a pain when you only use a iPhone.


lol, no problem. thought it might be a pertinent piece of info to cover up


----------



## BeeMan458

The problem......some of us are not smart enough. to not uncover the tell.


----------



## ambesolman

Watched Metallica's Through the Never last night , it rocked!

Saw the new xmen in 3d and Atmos today. It was great.


----------



## asere

Has anyone seen Devils Own? Please let me know what you thought. Might be on our list to see tonight.


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> Has anyone seen Devils Own? Please let me know what you thought. Might be on our list to see tonight.


IIRC is was slightly better than average. Kind of an old movie to stumble upon. We are watching 47 Ronin tonight.


----------



## mozilla314

We watched "Only Lovers Left Alive". Jim Jarmusch's latest film.
I love this director. He directed "Ghost Dog" and Depp in "Dead Man".
His latest is his take on the vampire film. In his movie, being a
vampire isn't glossy or glam'. Being a vampire is a bit of a
pain in the .


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> IIRC is was slightly better than average. Kind of an old movie to stumble upon. We are watching 47 Ronin tonight.


Thank you! By the way 47 Ronin was excellent IMO.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Thank you! By the way 47 Ronin was excellent IMO.


Agreed on 47 Ronin. Much better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## asere

Saw Devils Due. The film received bad reviews by critics and IMDB gave it 3.9 stars out of 10. That is awful however, the movie was quite entertaining and the couple kept you wanting to watch more.
This is one of those films with a shaky camera like Paranormal Activity and Cloverfield but it's tolerable.
I thought the story was solid and the acting was also solid amongst the couple.
The LFE was not bad at all especially the last 20 minutes or so.
I do recommend this movie and would not mind watching it again.


----------



## BeeMan458

Put "Lone Survivor" on pre-order. It will be delivered on it's release date of 03Jun14.

"47 Ronin" is looking mighty entertaining.


----------



## willis7469

Went way back to 2002, with Mel Gibsons we were soldiers. I've always liked it. Watched on the bedroom system. Flipping channels on dish. Popped it on. Wife says, I'm sick of these commercials, so I grabbed the DVD, and loaded er up. Immediately obvious, was how much better the DVD version of the DD track was. I felt like I just took off my motocross helmet, or took out some ear plugs.The sound was incredibly fuller, and the imaging was precise. ...stupid compression. It also reminded me to appreciate the bigger system. 
I'd also like to tip my hat to the men and women of our armed forces. Thank you for your service!


----------



## Mike Edwards

watched "Lone Survivor" ... review is up in the review section. All I can say is WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW... great movie, great video and the audio is absolutely OFF THE HOOK.


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> watched "Lone Survivor" ... review is up in the review section. All I can say is WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW... great movie, great video and the audio is absolutely OFF THE HOOK.


Blu-ray is en-route! I caught a ripped version that didn't do the movie justice. It will be the first movie I watch once I integrate the new sub.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> Blu-ray is en-route! I caught a ripped version that didn't do the movie justice. It will be the first movie I watch once I integrate the new sub.


nice. which sub did you get ???


----------



## JBrax

A second SVS PB12-NSD from SVS' outlet.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> A second SVS PB12-NSD from SVS' outlet.


niiiiiiiiiiice, I had a pair of those before I upgraded to my THT's years ago (now I run twin custom build SI 18's in 12 cu ft boxes).. those will be a beefy combo in your room. this audio track is insane too. pushed my subs hard!

same goes for the new robocop sound track... I'll have that review probably posted tomorrow night


----------



## JBrax

I can't wait to get it all dialed in and crank the volume on Lone Survivor. Someday I hope to have a dedicated room that I can really go all out on. For now this will have to do.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> I can't wait to get it all dialed in and crank the volume on Lone Survivor. Someday I hope to have a dedicated room that I can really go all out on. For now this will have to do.


yeah, I dream of it someday too. right now my living room wiill have to do. I just have a very understanding woman who lets me put my speaker, PJ and subs in the living room... and let me paint the room matte black ... it would be perfect but for one thing. it's a ranch style home so that means no doors expect the bedrooms so my subs have to compete with open air instead of being closed in one room. so while it hits and hits HAAAAAAAAAAARD with 2k watts of power and 18 inch drivers it would be mind blowing in an enclosed room


----------



## JBrax

You pretty much have the same situation as me. Very understanding wife that let's me do pretty much what I want. She has bought both of my subs so I think that says something.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> You pretty much have the same situation as me. Very understanding wife that let's me do pretty much what I want. She has bought both of my subs so I think that says something.


a wife like that is something to cherish ....

now the sad thing is I'm bored and need to build something else so I'm thinking of adding 1-2 more SI 18's into my lineup.. that way I can be certifiably insane


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> a wife like that is something to cherish .... now the sad thing is I'm bored and need to build something else so I'm thinking of adding 1-2 more SI 18's into my lineup.. that way I can be certifiably insane


Geeze.…can you say addiction?


----------



## Mike Edwards

yes.. I can say it... I just ignore it as my wife rolls her eyes


----------



## JBrax

All good you're in good company here. I just ordered a portable loudspeaker so I could take good sound with me wherever I go!


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> Saw Devils Due. The film received bad reviews by critics and IMDB gave it 3.9 stars out of 10. That is awful however, the movie was quite entertaining and the couple kept you wanting to watch more. This is one of those films with a shaky camera like Paranormal Activity and Cloverfield but it's tolerable. I thought the story was solid and the acting was also solid amongst the couple. The LFE was not bad at all especially the last 20 minutes or so. I do recommend this movie and would not mind watching it again.


I thought you were going to watch The Devils Own, That's why I mentioned old. 47 Ronin was better then I expected.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> I thought you were going to watch The Devils Own, That's why I mentioned old. 47 Ronin was better then I expected.


Lol yes I meant to say the Devils Own. Will edit my post.


----------



## BeeMan458

Mike Edwards said:


> watched "Lone Survivor" ... review is up in the review section. All I can say is WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW... great movie, great video and the audio is absolutely OFF THE HOOK.


...:bigsmile:

Thanks!


----------



## tcarcio

Oldie but goodie....Black Rain on HDdvd with Micheal Douglas and Andy Garcia........NICE!!!!


----------



## Greenster

JBrax said:


> Agreed on 47 Ronin. Much better than I thought it was going to be.


47 Ronin was on my watch list until I saw the reviews on it. Was it really worth seeing? Maybe I will have to watch it and see for myself.


----------



## JBrax

Greenster said:


> 47 Ronin was on my watch list until I saw the reviews on it. Was it really worth seeing? Maybe I will have to watch it and see for myself.


It was better than I expected it to be. Would I buy it? No. If you've run out of movies and are grasping one evening? Yes. Plus it had some really good audio.


----------



## bkeeler10

We attempted to watch The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug last night. The little ones conspired to make sure we only got half way through it so we will try to finish it tonight.

I will say this though: The imagery and video quality are truly a sight to behold. Even on my 50" TV from 10' away. Beautiful.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> It was better than I expected it to be. Would I buy it? No. If you've run out of movies and are grasping one evening? Yes. Plus it had some really good audio.


Hey for $7used on blu I was pleased. It was better then I expected as well.


----------



## redsandvb

Just saw Last Vegas and had a pretty good time watching it. It's better than I thought it would be.


----------



## BeeMan458

Could you throw a few details in. Great cast but trite story line and that's held me back.

(in my younger days, like most, I partied hardy)


----------



## B- one

We just wrapped up Out of the furnace a slower movie but pretty enjoyable.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Cheap Thrills tonight and really enjoyed it. Very dark and gruesome but definitely entertaining.


----------



## BeeMan458

B- one said:


> We just wrapped up Out of the furnace a slower movie but pretty enjoyable.


That was a funny movie because it was slow, yet went just fast enough to keep you interested. Excellent audio.


----------



## asere

Just saw Tron Legacy for the first time. It was better than I expected plus the LFE was outrageously excellent. I thought the film 9 and How to Train your Dragon had excellent LFE but Trons is out of this world!


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Just saw Tron Legacy for the first time. It was better than I expected plus the LFE was outrageously excellent. I thought the film 9 and How to Train your Dragon had excellent LFE but Trons is out of this world!


I really liked legacy too. Love dragon! I use it for demo stuff(don't own tron or I'd use that too). Can't wait for dragon2. Prob more excited than my kids!


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> Can't wait for dragon2. Prob more excited than my kids!


I know what you mean


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> I thought you were going to watch The Devils Own, That's why I mentioned old. 47 Ronin was better then I expected.


Alright B one. You are going to think I'm crazy but yes it was Devils	Due what I ended up seeing after all not Devils Own.


----------



## TurnersInOz

Watched Star Trek again, and have 47 Ronin ready to go.


----------



## Mike Edwards

as promised, my review of the Robocop remake is up in the review section


----------



## BeeMan458

Ordered a download from Comcast: "Dallas Buyers Club".


----------



## JBrax

BeeMan458 said:


> Ordered a download from Comcast: "Dallas Buyers Club".


Great movie and by far his best. Followed closely by Contact.


----------



## JBrax

Guess that doesn't really make sense? By far can't be followed closely can it?


----------



## BeeMan458

Sure it can although there's a few decades between the two. 

My wife has seen Contact, I haven't but it's in the drawer waiting to be put in the Blu-ray player.

...:bigsmile:

And thanks for the heads-up on "Dallas Buyers Club."


----------



## JBrax

Sure thing! You need to watch Contact also.


----------



## BeeMan458

...

In fourteen minutes, it's "Dallas Buyers Club" time.

(the wife is watching another movie)


----------



## JBrax

BeeMan458 said:


> ... In fourteen minutes, it's "Dallas Buyers Club" time. (the wife is watching another movie)


Lucky! Enjoy your movie while I "build America" here at Union Pacific.


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> Lucky! Enjoy your movie while I "build America" here at Union Pacific.


Good outfit to work for. Congratulations. Excellent movie. We both enjoyed it very much.


----------



## bkeeler10

bkeeler10 said:


> We attempted to watch The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug last night. The little ones conspired to make sure we only got half way through it so we will try to finish it tonight.
> 
> I will say this though: The imagery and video quality are truly a sight to behold. Even on my 50" TV from 10' away. Beautiful.


We got to finish this on Saturday night. I will reiterate that the visuals on this are gorgeous. Having never read the books, I still struggle to follow all the names of people and places (found that to be true with LOTR as well). But it was still enjoyable. We had our infant son with us, so the volume wasn't crazy loud. Very much enjoyed listening to the dialogue spoken by Smaug though!


----------



## redsandvb

redsandvb said:


> Just saw Last Vegas and had a pretty good time watching it. It's better than I thought it would be.





BeeMan458 said:


> Could you throw a few details in. Great cast but trite story line and that's held me back.
> 
> (in my younger days, like most, I partied hardy)


Well, I'm pretty easy to please when it comes to movies/tv...

The cast is great, obviously, but they are also great together. I thought they easily could've been friends all their lives, as is part of the story. I thought it was funny and touching, and even had a couple of subwoofer friendly scenes


----------



## BeeMan458

Thanks!

I checked out the trailer again and still on the fence with this one. And that's not to say your thoughts are anything but right.

Tonight's movie was a Comcast download; "Odd Thomas."

Very entertaining. A bit spooky but not over the top with entertaining dialogue.


----------



## redsandvb

Well, I am easy to please so... Maybe I'm in the minority on this one...

Have you seen blu-ray.com's review, http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Last-Vegas-Blu-ray/79011/#Review ?

That's what convinced me, that and the fact that the director did the National Treasure movies, I also enjoyed those. Somewhat similar in that they're light and fun with a touch of feeling, etc.


----------



## JBrax

After we watch our Game of Thrones we're going to do Tron Legacy. Pumped for Tron with the second Sub installed!


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> After we watch our Game of Thrones we're going to do Tron Legacy. Pumped for Tron with the second Sub installed!


Get ready to strap on the seatbelt while watching Tron Legacy with two subs.
I have one sub and felt couch vibrating


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Get ready to strap on the seatbelt while watching Tron Legacy with two subs. I have one sub and felt couch vibrating


Seat belts are on and here we go. I did notice with WOTW my ears were popping and that's NEVER happened!


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Seat belts are on and here we go. I did notice with WOTW my ears were popping and that's NEVER happened!


 What a thrill ride


----------



## gorb

I haven't watched any movies in the last few days but I did watch a couple UFC events that happened on 05/31. A lot of mediocre fights but a few great ones.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> What a thrill ride


That it was. Tonight will be Lone Survivor. Can't wait!


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> That it was. Tonight will be Lone Survivor. Can't wait!


Our pre-order of Lone Survivor arrived today also.

...:bigsmile:

But it will be baseball until Thursday as our team has late afternoon games today and tomorrow and a morning game on Thursday so we'll have nothing commercial free to watch in the evening.


----------



## PassingInterest

*Oculus*

My wife and I bought our Matinee tickets at the dollar theater today--half-price Tuesday (yeah, $.50 tickets)!
We got our chili cheese dogs and a drink and were getting ready to enter the theater for our movie, when we smelled and saw smoke. I ran back to the concession stand to alert them. They verified the smoke and pulled the fire alarm. So, we sat in my pickup truck and watched the fire trucks arrive while we ate our chilli cheese dogs. (It took them 11 minutes to get there).

We returned later for the next showing.

Here's my take on the movie. (I went back and edited some things out, so I won't ruin the movie for anyone).

First of all, I gotta say that (edited)! And the (edited) was phenomenal. 
So, when the (edited) happened to the (edited), that was pretty much (edited) as far as I was concerned, and that's about all I want to say on that part. But the (edited) was very (edited) and in my humble opinion it (edited), but that's just me. You may have a different take on it.

Okay, Osage Winter I am not. Or Mike Edwards. But, I think I did pretty (edited) with this review.


----------



## sub_crazy

Wow, I thought your review was (edited)!


----------



## JBrax

PassingInterest said:


> Oculus My wife and I bought our Matinee tickets at the dollar theater today--half-price Tuesday (yeah, $.50 tickets)! We got our chili cheese dogs and a drink and were getting ready to enter the theater for our movie, when we smelled and saw smoke. I ran back to the concession stand to alert them. They verified the smoke and pulled the fire alarm. So, we sat in my pickup truck and watched the fire trucks arrive while we ate our chilli cheese dogs. (It took them 11 minutes to get there). We returned later for the next showing. Here's my take on the movie. (I went back and edited some things out, so I won't ruin the movie for anyone). First of all, I gotta say that (edited)! And the (edited) was phenomenal. So, when the (edited) happened to the (edited), that was pretty much (edited) as far as I was concerned, and that's about all I want to say on that part. But the (edited) was very (edited) and in my humble opinion it (edited), but that's just me. You may have a different take on it. Okay, Osage Winter I am not. Or Mike Edwards. But, I think I did pretty (edited) with this review.


Huh???


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> Huh???


He's messing with your brain.


----------



## JBrax

So we finished Lone Survivor and I must say it has some impressive audio! Aside from being a very inthralling and intense movie the sound was amazing! Anybody else watch this? I know you did Beeman so what did you think?


----------



## JBrax

What to watch next?


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> I know you did Beeman so what did you think?


Nope. Not yet. We watched the SF Giants give a game away to the Reds. We'll expectedly watch it on Thursday.


----------



## JBrax

BeeMan458 said:


> Nope. Not yet. We watched the SF Giants give a game away to the Reds. We'll expectedly watch it on Thursday.


Boo! You're missing out.


----------



## BeeMan458

JBrax said:


> Boo! You're missing out.


Good to read but due to baseball, I have to hold my breath until Thursday. We're trying to watch all 162 games this season.


----------



## willis7469

I watched chapter 4 if master and commander today. SO intense, and the upper end is razor sharp too. Try it at -10 once.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> I watched chapter 4 if master and commander today. SO intense, and the upper end is razor sharp too. Try it at -10 once.


Give The Dark Knight Rises a spin. Pick a chapter.


----------



## Mike Edwards

finishing up the birdcage right now. CLASSIC robin Williams and Nathan Lane (you know, when Robin Williams was actually funny). I'll have the review up probably tomorrow


----------



## BeeMan458

Mike Edwards said:


> (you know, when Robin Williams was actually funny).


It's a shame he was convinced he needed to change. I know people got into his head and told him that if he wanted to be taken seriously, he would need to lose the Robin Williams sense of humor.

Robin, we love your humor. Humor is not intended to be taken as anything but humor. Please come back.


----------



## willis7469

Animusic 1&2. Been waiting for #3 for ages. I've been considering getting the BD versions. Our whole family digs em, and we've seen both countless times.


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> So we finished Lone Survivor and I must say it has some impressive audio! Aside from being a very inthralling and intense movie the sound was amazing! Anybody else watch this? I know you did Beeman so what did you think?


I thought it had a decent sound track and the movie was definitely intense!


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> I thought it had a decent sound track and the movie was definitely intense!


Just decent? I found it to be impressive.


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> Just decent? I found it to be impressive.


It could be because i watched it on VUDU....bought the pre-order and was able to watch it on Vudu prior to the Blu-ray arriving.


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> It could be because i watched it on VUDU....bought the pre-order and was able to watch it on Vudu prior to the Blu-ray arriving.


Give the Blu-ray a spin. I've never watched anything on VUDU so I don't know comparison wise versus Blu-ray? After you said the sound was decent I was scurrying to look at your equipment list. You've got some really nice gear so I think you'll be impressed after watching the Blu-ray version.


----------



## B- one

Wolf of wall street not bad but glad the wife and kid weren't around for this one.


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> Wolf of wall street not bad but glad the wife and kid weren't around for this one.


Definitely not a kid friendly movie. I loved the scene where he described getting the car back to the house and then we seen how it actually played out.


----------



## nova

Kinda enjoyed this one though it seemed over the top to me. Found it kinda interesting that the "real wolf" indicated that many of the scenes had been toned down. :yikes:
Gotta be a contender for the most F bombs in a single film.


----------



## JBrax

nova said:


> Kinda enjoyed this one though it seemed over the top to me. Found it kinda interesting that the "real wolf" indicated that many of the scenes had been toned down. :yikes: Gotta be a contender for the most F bombs in a single film.


I read that it set the all time record for F bombs.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> I read that it set the all time record for F bombs.


that record is still kept by a little horror/comedy by the name of "Gutterball"

WoWS was a rough one for language but it only has about 2/3 the amount as "Gutterball"


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Give the Blu-ray a spin. I've never watched anything on VUDU so I don't know comparison wise versus Blu-ray? After you said the sound was decent I was scurrying to look at your equipment list. You've got some really nice gear so I think you'll be impressed after watching the Blu-ray version.


Im thinkin a spin of the BD will be a considerable upgrade in sound. I did an A/B the other night of we were soldiers, from dish, to plain ol DVD. The DVD version was better in every single way. All of my experiences to date with streaming have left me wanting. I think they'll get it nailed down, but it's not there yet.


----------



## asere

Last night wife and I saw Lone Survivor.
Highly recommend!


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Last night wife and I saw Lone Survivor. Highly recommend!


Just bought it. Can't wait!
Also scored Tron legacy for 9 bucks at Costco!
Score!


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> Just bought it. Can't wait!
> Also scored Tron legacy for 9 bucks at Costco!
> Score!


Tron Legacy was also good and at 9 bucks even better.


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Tron Legacy was also good and at 9 bucks even better.


Fo sho! I saw it on dish awhile back. It sounded ok, but I'm curious to see how much difference going to BD. I had an experience the other night with this and a different movie (DVD). The difference was huge. I mostly bought tron to see for myself.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Fo sho! I saw it on dish awhile back. It sounded ok, but I'm curious to see how much difference going to BD. I had an experience the other night with this and a different movie (DVD). The difference was huge. I mostly bought tron to see for myself.


Tron Legacy sounds amazing on Blu-ray! You're in for a treat.


----------



## Savjac

JBrax said:


> Tron Legacy sounds amazing on Blu-ray! You're in for a treat.


Absolutely excellent if not brutal soundtrack. When coupled with 3D I was worn out by the end and had to nap for a bit.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Tron Legacy sounds amazing on Blu-ray! You're in for a treat.


Yep! Just demoed the light cycle battle. Awesome!!! My cylinders were pumpin! Well done. Can't wait to kill the lights and watch the whole movie.


----------



## pddufrene

We watched We're the Miller's, pretty funny show. Definitely not for the whole family, but a good one to watch with just the adults.


----------



## PassingInterest

Wife and I saw *The Quite Ones* at the dollar theater.
It didn't scare me at all and I scare really easy, too! Not really.
But it wasn't scary.

My wife screamed a lot though, so I got _some _entertainment out of it.


----------



## Mike0206

Watched Robocop and Non Stop. Both were better then I thought they would be. Perhaps a purchase for some and not for for others but either way they are both worth a watch IMO.


----------



## Blainetsuds

Finally got to see The Lone Survivor,this is a great movie. Those guys went through some kind of hell. I wonder how close it is to the actual events? Looking forward to a blu-ray copy,when the price comes down.:clap:


----------



## willis7469

Blainetsuds said:


> Finally got to see The Lone Survivor,this is a great movie. Those guys went through some kind of hell. I wonder how close it is to the actual events? Looking forward to a blu-ray copy,when the price comes down.:clap:


Just picked it up a couple days ago. Can't wait to spin it!


----------



## Blainetsuds

Just picked up a blu-ray copy of Stallones First Blood for $5. This was one of Stallones best ( in my opinion). Will see how it holds up to todays movies,sound wise,should be great.


----------



## gummybear904

Just watched The Dark Night Rises with my new stf-2. So far im very impressed with its performance. It rattles every picture frame in my house!


----------



## JBrax

Watched Non-Stop and thought it was ok. Nothing special but certainly worth a rental.


----------



## willis7469

Tonight...Dragon II
Gonna be awesome!


----------



## asere

Last night saw Friday the 13th Jason Lives. I love the franchise but after seeing this one at the theater when it came out and seeing it now.
Wow what a cheesy film.


----------



## pharoah

i watched jack ryan the other night.


----------



## B- one

pharoah said:


> i watched jack ryan the other night.


We watched It as well pretty good flick.


----------



## pharoah

B- one said:


> We watched It as well pretty good flick.


yup i enjoyed it as well.


----------



## JBrax

Good to hear you guys enjoyed Jack Ryan. I purchased blind even though reviews were middle of the road. Still waiting for a chance to watch it if the wife and I can ever be home at the same time.


----------



## willis7469

Dragon II. Went to the big theater. Curved screen, and digital surround(I wish I knew the specs). No spoilers here, but within 5 minutes, I knew it was gonna be great. The picture was an anomaly to me. It seemed our theater suffers from motion blur, and the picture seemed a little soft. Despite this, it almost looked 3 dimensional. Many of the textures looked real, and I felt like I could mount my own dragon and fly into the screen! It seems they've done something a little different with the animation. Like a layer of realism brushed on top. My articulation is suffering, so I will say only this... 
One way ticket to Berk please!


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> Good to hear you guys enjoyed Jack Ryan. I purchased blind even though reviews were middle of the road. Still waiting for a chance to watch it if the wife and I can ever be home at the same time.


I have it on order from Amazon also....soon to see if its average or above average.


----------



## asere

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty. That movie bored me.


----------



## chrismdon

Just finished Rush, great movie.


----------



## phillihp23

chrismdon said:


> Just finished Rush, great movie.



I watched it a couple months back. I also thought it was a great movie.


----------



## hyghwayman

My adult son and I went down memory lane this Fathers Day weekend and watched the 1st two Terminator movies. Saturday we watched the 1st and Sunday T2, which was digitally remastered & THX certified.


----------



## willis7469

hyghwayman said:


> My adult son and I went down memory lane this Fathers Day weekend and watched the 1st two Terminator movies. Saturday we watched the 1st and Sunday T2, which was digitally remastered & THX certified.


As a huge fan of T2, I bought this when it first came out. It's a remastered version in 1080, but still a DVD. Mostly bought it for the hard metal embossed case!


----------



## typ44q

willis7469 said:


> As a huge fan of T2, I bought this when it first came out. It's a remastered version in 1080, but still a DVD. Mostly bought it for the hard metal embossed case!


I have so many versions of T2 that I am a bit ashamed of myself for it. Didn't the extreme DVD version come with an actual 1080p file that you could watch on a computer in .WMV format?


----------



## willis7469

typ44q said:


> I have so many versions of T2 that I am a bit ashamed of myself for it. Didn't the extreme DVD version come with an actual 1080p file that you could watch on a computer in .WMV format?


Lol! I love it!
Yeah it did, and when I tried, my PC didn't like it for some reason. I got to see it in theater at release. I'll never forget how awesome it was watching the first time. ..."stepmom"on the phone, saying come home, with stepdad speared by the t1000's arm. Groundbreaking.


----------



## PassingInterest

Wife and I watched *Chained *(2012 release) on DirecTV last night.
Phenomenal acting. We were spell-bound til the end.


----------



## nova

Getting caught up on The Walking Dead, season 3 episodes 1-4. Wow, ep4 was something else.


----------



## Horrorfan33

"The Way,Way Back"..Great flick, highly recommended!!


----------



## hyghwayman

willis7469 said:


> As a huge fan of T2, I bought this when it first came out. It's a remastered version in 1080, but still a DVD. Mostly bought it for the hard metal embossed case!


LoL, I've got the same T2 EXTREME DVD and case, never tried the PC disc.


----------



## PassingInterest

Horrorfan33 said:


> "The Way,Way Back"..Great flick, highly recommended!!


+1


----------



## chrismdon

That was a good one!


----------



## gorb

I watched a movie called "The Viral Factor." Super cheesy dialogue and story, but decent action. Recommended if you like flashy yet corny Asian martial arts/action stuff


----------



## bkeeler10

Just finished watching How To Train Your Dragon 2 in a Dolby Atmos theater. Movie was pretty good, and sound was pretty good. Not as good as the Atmos presentation I saw of Catching Fire (in a different theater), but still pretty good.


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> Just finished watching How To Train Your Dragon 2 in a Dolby Atmos theater. Movie was pretty good, and sound was pretty good. Not as good as the Atmos presentation I saw of Catching Fire (in a different theater), but still pretty good.


That doesn't seem to be a very glowing review? The wife and I were really looking forward to this one.


----------



## JBrax

We watched The Lego Movie and thought it was great! Highly recommended.


----------



## bkeeler10

JBrax said:


> That doesn't seem to be a very glowing review? The wife and I were really looking forward to this one.


Don't get me wrong, it was good. I guess I heard too many good things about it beforehand, and it seems like most people are in fact glowing about it. I'm somewhere between 3.5 and 4 stars on it (out of 5). Probably 4.


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> Don't get me wrong, it was good. I guess I heard too many good things about it beforehand, and it seems like most people are in fact glowing about it. I'm somewhere between 3.5 and 4 stars on it (out of 5). Probably 4.


I understand. Frozen was the same for me minus a star.


----------



## bkeeler10

I have to remember to temper my expectations, no matter what I've read about a film. I did so with Frozen, but not as successfully with HTTYD 2.


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> I have to remember to temper my expectations, no matter what I've read about a film. I did so with Frozen, but not as successfully with HTTYD 2.


It's those times you don't temper expectations and the film lives up to it. Lone Survivor is a good example for myself.


----------



## JBrax

Giving The Art Of Flight a spin. My first time with the second sub and new center channel. Amazing!


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> It's those times you don't temper expectations and the film lives up to it. Lone Survivor is a good example for myself.


Wife n I watched lone survivor the other night. All I could remember was I wanted to see it, and lots of y'all liked it. WOW! The scenes falling down the mountain were super intense(as were others). I wonder how they captured those. Really enjoyed this movie. It reminds me of why I have such respect for our men and women in uniform. Jbrax, thank you for your service.


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> Don't get me wrong, it was good. I guess I heard too many good things about it beforehand, and it seems like most people are in fact glowing about it. I'm somewhere between 3.5 and 4 stars on it (out of 5). Probably 4.


Im closer to 5, but I went into it with open arms, so to speak. I couldn't help imagining the sound at home on BD. Our local theatre is only 2yrs old and it's nice, but the sound for me seemed boring. I kind of expected more goin on around me. It was loud, and full, but imaging(some things were good) wasn't good. I don't run my surrounds any hotter than 1, so it's not like I'm used to an exaggerated experience either. Bass extension was disappointing too.(but I understand this) It looks different too, but this effect I liked. I thought there was an extra touch of realism, and there seemed to be a "gopro" vibe to some of it. Kind of like the handheld feel in the hunger games/catching fire. 
Jbrax, go forth and enjoy! I think bkeeler was distracted by thought of you and his garage door code! ...I kid, of course. Sorry bkeeler, I couldnt resist.


----------



## bkeeler10

Yeah, Atmos is the only draw to theaters for me anymore. In most respects (other than sheer screen size) I prefer the experience at home. (I need a projector.) I was a bit disappointed in the bass extension too, but chalked it up to subs that just don't dig that deep. I also find theaters to sound a bit too bright for my tastes, and that was the case here too. Anyway, I will definitely be catching it on blu ray. With a sub capable of < 20 Hz extension . JBrax never PM'd me so I guess my sub is still there!


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> Yeah, Atmos is the only draw to theaters for me anymore. In most respects (other than sheer screen size) I prefer the experience at home. (I need a projector.) I was a bit disappointed in the bass extension too, but chalked it up to subs that just don't dig that deep. I also find theaters to sound a bit too bright for my tastes, and that was the case here too. Anyway, I will definitely be catching it on blu ray. With a sub capable of < 20 Hz extension . JBrax never PM'd me so I guess my sub is still there!


I agree. Screen size is pretty much the draw for me too. I think I remember reading that many commercial theater subs roll off a little higher. I don't know for sure, but I've never been in a theater with bass like at home. I mentioned projector a couple times. Got shot down like snot lout! Maybe jbrax will pm you when he's done! ...he's got connections you know!


----------



## bkeeler10

I would imagine that most subs in theaters are high-passed or just roll off early by design. Filling a room that size with ULF has got to be expensive.

However, back in December when I saw Catching Fire at the Atmos theater at the Barrywoods in Kansas City, wow that was impressive bass. It literally shook the concrete floor beneath my feet on many ocassions. They had a couple of really big boxes flown from the ceiling that must have been subs. Sweet!

Anyway I think I am derailing the thread here a bit ...


----------



## willis7469

Lol, me too! ...get home already.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Wife n I watched lone survivor the other night. All I could remember was I wanted to see it, and lots of y'all liked it. WOW! The scenes falling down the mountain were super intense(as were others). I wonder how they captured those. Really enjoyed this movie. It reminds me of why I have such respect for our men and women in uniform. Jbrax, thank you for your service.


I appreciate that and you're welcome. My service was nowhere near what those men did though.


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> Yeah, Atmos is the only draw to theaters for me anymore. In most respects (other than sheer screen size) I prefer the experience at home. (I need a projector.) I was a bit disappointed in the bass extension too, but chalked it up to subs that just don't dig that deep. I also find theaters to sound a bit too bright for my tastes, and that was the case here too. Anyway, I will definitely be catching it on blu ray. With a sub capable of < 20 Hz extension . JBrax never PM'd me so I guess my sub is still there!


Nah, I'm actually good on subs now. Wouldn't even know where to put another one.


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> I would imagine that most subs in theaters are high-passed or just roll off early by design. Filling a room that size with ULF has got to be expensive. However, back in December when I saw Catching Fire at the Atmos theater at the Barrywoods in Kansas City, wow that was impressive bass. It literally shook the concrete floor beneath my feet on many ocassions. They had a couple of really big boxes flown from the ceiling that must have been subs. Sweet! Anyway I think I am derailing the thread here a bit ...


AMC Prime is the best sound I've ever heard.


----------



## bkeeler10

Yeah that was an AMC theater. Best sound I've heard in a theater too.


----------



## phillihp23

Monument Men and Joe.
Monument Men was ok, not exciting really. Joe was good but a weak plot overall, it really didn't go anywhere or explain what was up with Joe.


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> Monument Men and Joe. Monument Men was ok, not exciting really. Joe was good but a weak plot overall, it really didn't go anywhere or explain what was up with Joe.


Joe was on my watch list due to the good reviews on Flixster. Not a big Cage fan (recent movies anyway) but it was recommended. Haven't liked much from him since 8mm and The Rock.


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> Joe was on my watch list due to the good reviews on Flixster. Not a big Cage fan (recent movies anyway) but it was recommended. Haven't liked much from him since 8mm and The Rock.


Don't get me wrong, I thought cage did good acting in Joe. I just find there seems to be a trend in movie scripts lately in which it comes off as an unfinished story.


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I thought cage did good acting in Joe. I just find there seems to be a trend in movie scripts lately in which it comes off as an unfinished story.


Yes, I understand but I'll still watch it just based on the overall positive reviews it received.


----------



## JBrax

Watching Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit right now. Very good so far.


----------



## JBrax

Just finished Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit and it was very good. I'm not a reader of the Tom Clancy books so there wasn't any preconceived expectations based off the books. Outstanding audio as Mike eluded to in his review and a must watch and personally a buy for those fans of action films. Not original as this movie has been done a hundred times over but that didn't lessen the entertainment value in my opinion.


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> Monument Men and Joe.
> Monument Men was ok, not exciting really. Joe was good but a weak plot overall, it really didn't go anywhere or explain what was up with Joe.


Joe wasn't the main character really. the story wasn't about having an overarching plot, but rather it's a "slice of life" story where we're focused more on Tye Sheridan's character during this point and time in his life. and the impact Joe had on his life rather than finding out every little detail. more of a "coming of age" story so to speak


----------



## phillihp23

Mike Edwards said:


> Joe wasn't the main character really. the story wasn't about having an overarching plot, but rather it's a "slice of life" story where we're focused more on Tye Sheridan's character during this point and time in his life. and the impact Joe had on his life rather than finding out every little detail. more of a "coming of age" story so to speak


I guess i'm just not a fan of this style of film "slice of life". Probably due to my personality, I tend to like to start a project and see it through to the end. Not much of a jump into the middle of something, and then just walk away and feel content kind of person.


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> I guess i'm just not a fan of this style of film "slice of life". Probably due to my personality, I tend to like to start a project and see it through to the end. Not much of a jump into the middle of something, and then just walk away and feel content kind of person.


Lol. Definitely a concrete sequential personality. My wife is the same way


----------



## asere

El ****** was decent. It resembled El Mariachi, Desperado and Once Upon a Time in Mexico with the over the top storyline and flashbacks.
Most have seen this movie since it's about two years old but if you haven't seen it I recommend it as a rental only.


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> El ****** was decent. It resembled El Mariachi, Desperado and Once Upon a Time in Mexico with the over the top storyline and flashbacks.
> Most have seen this movie since it's about two years old but if you haven't seen it I recommend it as a rental only.


do you mean "Get the ******" with Mel Gibson?


----------



## asere

Mike Edwards said:


> do you mean "Get the ******" with Mel Gibson?


No the movie I saw was called El ******. It was on HBO and the crazy thing is now that you mentioned Get the ****** I started watching El ****** thinking it was the one with Mel Gibson and I kept thinking I thought Mel was in it. I didn't see Mels name on the movie info and thought maybe he just had a cameo. The title is similar.
Anyways now that you mentioned it I must see Get the ******.


----------



## willis7469

Nut job, from redbox. Took the kids to theater when this came out in 3d(still not buying). We thought it was fun, and a little different being set somewhere in the late 30's or so. Characters are like able, but we don't really get to know them, although there are quite a few "LOL" moments. And for a movie that's mostly action based, I found the soundtrack merely ok. Sound effects around the room were ok, but LFE was mostly nonexistent. 1/2 way through I turned on dynamicEQ. This added a more satisfying quasi "house curve", but obviously didn't add LFE content that wasn't there. Fun movie, left me feeling nutty!


----------



## tonyvdb

Aren't we all a little nutty with this home theater hobby :coocoo:


----------



## willis7469

tonyvdb said:


> Aren't we all a little nutty with this home theater hobby :coocoo:


yes indeed!


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> No the movie I saw was called El ******. It was on HBO and the crazy thing is now that you mentioned Get the ****** I started watching El ****** thinking it was the one with Mel Gibson and I kept thinking I thought Mel was in it. I didn't see Mels name on the movie info and thought maybe he just had a cameo. The title is similar.
> Anyways now that you mentioned it I must see Get the ******.


ahhhh, I think I know which one you're talking about... the one with Scott Adkins as the lead. I forgot all about it being released around the time of "Get the ******"


----------



## JQueen

Watched Gone in 60 seconds and Tron


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> Watched Gone in 60 seconds and Tron


Good ones!


----------



## asere

Mike Edwards said:


> ahhhh, I think I know which one you're talking about... the one with Scott Adkins as the lead. I forgot all about it being released around the time of "Get the ******"


Yes the one with Adkins and it's worth a rental for sure. Give it a spin!


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Good ones!


+1 and +1
Not sure how many times I've seen Gone in 60 seconds, but, I'm probably due again.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> +1 and +1 Not sure how many times I've seen Gone in 60 seconds, but, I'm probably due again.


Same here.


----------



## claudej1

Just saw Pompeii. Great special effects, of course, good subwoofage, but the champ is still the "Flight of the Phoenix" plane crash.


----------



## asere

Watched Summers Moon. A slow paced movie with some suspense a one time see for sure.


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> Yes the one with Adkins and it's worth a rental for sure. Give it a spin!


Nice. I love Adkins. The guy is an incredible martial artist


----------



## ostalb-bluray

Me and my Wife watched 47 Ronin in 2D, nice Entertaining, good Picture and Sound.


----------



## hyghwayman

My wife and I watched World War Z last night via Netflix in the family room w/ TV speakers only and the two grenades were duds (so much audio content lost) :crying:. I have so much appreciation and love for my subwoofer, because those same grenades :hsd: when we watch it the 1st time in our HT room lddude:


----------



## corradizo

The Lego movie! It was great. The audio sounded great on my home brew empire sealed subs and monoprice 3way 8" mains. Lots of movement and lfe. Oh and the kids liked it too.

Pete


----------



## B- one

Casino Royale looking to go for the trilogy!


----------



## asere

Watching War of the Worlds on Cinemax. Great LFE but not as great as dvd/bd.


----------



## padgman1

Just finished "The Family" with Deniro and Pfeiffer.........good flick to watch after the USA World Cup debacle at the end.......gratuitous violence throughout, even from the kids ( Dianne Argon was mean !!).


----------



## nova

tonyvdb said:


> Aren't we all a little nutty with this home theater hobby :coocoo:


Nope, just you Tony, just you


----------



## Peter Loeser

Been quiet at home this week with the family out of town. I finally got around to watching Elysium and it was just ok IMO. Felt like District 9 but not nearly as good. I re-watched 9 (Burton) and The Incredibles (great movie!) too. I picked up Open Range on DVD... awesome sound during the gun fight. It will be a good test disc for reviews.

There are no new releases that I'm dying to see right now.


----------



## moparz10

watched U-571 again and was impressed again,had a great time,i think i'll watch Das Boot tonight,depth charges are the best!:hsd:


----------



## bkeeler10

Peter Loeser said:


> Been quiet at home this week with the family out of town. I finally got around to watching Elysium and it was just ok IMO. Felt like District 9 but not nearly as good. I re-watched 9 (Burton) and The Incredibles (great movie!) too. I picked up Open Range on DVD... awesome sound during the gun fight. It will be a good test disc for reviews.
> 
> There are no new releases that I'm dying to see right now.


Yeah, the only part of Open Range I've seen is the gun fight. It really is a fantastic demo scene, and will challenge the dynamic capability of a system.

Oh, and The Incredibles is my favorite animated movie. Great stuff!


----------



## willis7469

Love the incredibles! It's so clever. It's also quite dynamic. ...still waiting for a sequel. 
Hey bkeeler, how's that PB?


----------



## bkeeler10

willis7469 said:


> Love the incredibles! It's so clever. It's also quite dynamic. ...still waiting for a sequel.
> Hey bkeeler, how's that PB?


Hoping for an Incredibles sequel too. I heard some rumors a couple of months ago that they're planning on it and/or working on it.

Comments about PB in the winner's thread :bigsmile:


----------



## Peter Loeser

moparz10 said:


> i think i'll watch Das Boot tonight,depth charges are the best!:hsd:


I keep telling myself I'm going to watch this but I keep forgetting. Didn't realize until now it was a nearly 5-hour mini series :gulp:


----------



## moparz10

pete i was talking about the movie,it came out on blu ray a couple years ago:bigsmile:


----------



## Peter Loeser

Looks like there was a theatrical cut (~2.5 hours) and a director's cut (~3.5 hours) that were both trimmed versions of the original mini-series, and the Blu-ray appears to have the director's cut.


----------



## moparz10

you are correct,i haven't watched the series hope it's as good or better than the director's cut.


----------



## Mike0206

Finally saw the Lego Movie. It was good. My kids love the movie and I can see why. It's fun and lighthearted and just pleasant to watch. Good family movie for sure and the audio won't disappoint.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Mike0206 said:


> Finally saw the Lego Movie. It was good. My kids love the movie and I can see why. It's fun and lighthearted and just pleasant to watch. Good family movie for sure and the audio won't disappoint.


I heard nothing but great reviews of this one. Definitely need to plan a family movie night.

I decided to check out Gravity last night based on positive reviews. It was good, definitely suspenseful and kept me interested to the end. Some things seemed like a stretch, but then I'm not an astronaut. Overall I'd recommend it. Very well produced.


----------



## asere

Jack Ryan was a descent flick.


----------



## willis7469

So, we went to how to train your dragon 2.(day after launch). I couldn't help this nagging on my brain, for why it had a much different "finish" to it. It turns out dreamworks used a new software called, "Apollo". I'm still digging, but thought I'd share my early finds. 

http://collider.com/how-to-train-your-dragon-2-interview-dean-deblois/

http://mobile.bloomberg.com/video/h...n-2-faster-better-07fyOznmRG~UpXVQ68bsjg.html
I personally find this stuff amazing.


----------



## asere

Transformer: Dark of the Moon was good although I am a little disappointed with the LFE.


----------



## phillihp23

Been watching Season One Combat Rescue series on Netflix. Great series following the Airforce PJ's in Afghanistan. Makes you proud to be American.


----------



## typ44q

Went to see "Edge of Tomorrow" in the theaters. I loved this movie! very Groundhog Day meets Sci-fi. I really do not understand how this movie is not doing better in the theaters.


----------



## asere

typ44q said:


> Went to see "Edge of Tomorrow" in the theaters. I loved this movie! very Groundhog Day meets Sci-fi. I really do not understand how this movie is not doing better in the theaters.


The previews do make it seem like it's a really good movie.
I usually do not go to the movies but I might do a blind buy once it's released on bluray.


----------



## pddufrene

Went watch Transformers Age Of Extinction, the critics bashed it. But I really enjoyed it, of course I grew up watching Transformers.


----------



## hjames

Bluray - *A Good Day to Die Hard* - (aka - Yippi-ki-yay Mother Russia ...)
Went in expecting over the top effects and big audio fun - was pleased to see it was 7.1 - 
crazy fun and definitely a thrill fest. Is it realistic? Depends on how you define realism - 
but it looked good and sounded great ... we enjoyed it!
:banana:


----------



## asere

hjames said:


> Bluray - A Good Day to Die Hard - (aka - Yippi-kiyaya Mother Russia ...)
> Went in expecting over the top effects and big audio fun - was pleased to see it was 7.1 -
> crazy fun and definitely a thrill fest. Is it realistic? Depends on how you define realism -
> but it looked good and sounded great ... we enjoyed it!
> :banana:


Yeah the helicopter crash scene was spectacular.


----------



## typ44q

asere said:


> The previews do make it seem like it's a really good movie.
> I usually do not go to the movies but I might do a blind buy once it's released on bluray.


I see a movie in the theaters probably once every two or three months but I was curious enough about this one to give it a shot. I will be picking it up on blu-ray when the price gets down around $10


----------



## Blainetsuds

Just watched Transformers Age of Extinction at my local IMAX In 3D. Is it just me, or are all IMAX movies now in 3D? This was a good movie, 6/10, I am stingy with my ratings. That being said the sound was very good with great LFE. At 2hrs. and 40 min. the movie was however a little too long.:T


----------



## typ44q

Rented Nebraska on bluray from Netflix. Very enjoyable sort of road trip movie about an old man, his dream and his family trying to deal with him... 
Great cast and surprisingly funny. I highly recommend this movie!


----------



## mvision7m

Watched 'Transformers Dark Of The Moon' on blu ray last night. I've only seen the original Transformers movie, the first starring Shai LeBouf and thought this one was more fun somehow. The story is still questionable but the graphics, action sequences and sound design are truly spectacular. Video and audio quality on this disc is also fantastic and demo worthy.


----------



## JBrax

typ44q said:


> Rented Nebraska on bluray from Netflix. Very enjoyable sort of road trip movie about an old man, his dream and his family trying to deal with him... Great cast and surprisingly funny. I highly recommend this movie!


Agreed, I also loved it and thought the one old lady was hilarious!


----------



## JBrax

mvision7m said:


> Watched 'Transformers Dark Of The Moon' on blu ray last night. I've only seen the original Transformers movie, the first starring Shai LeBouf and thought this one was more fun somehow. The story is still questionable but the graphics, action sequences and sound design are truly spectacular. Video and audio quality on this disc is also fantastic and demo worthy.


One of the best movies out there on the audio front.


----------



## B- one

We watched Lone Survivor, it was an amazing movie with a great picture and better audio.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> We watched Lone Survivor, it was an amazing movie with a great picture and better audio.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Jack Ryan, decent movie. About to watch 300 Rise of an Empire.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Robocop...thought it was a decent rendition of the original film with a modern twist, the pro & cons of an automated society.


----------



## phillihp23

phillihp23 said:


> Watched Jack Ryan, decent movie. About to watch 300 Rise of an Empire.


Ok..so in conclusion after watching 300 Rise of an Empire..Right from the start the LFE was incredible. I now wish i had purchased the 3D version as watching the regular version you could tell were the 3D effects were implemented with things coming toward you. Can't imagine how crazy it would have been in actual 3D.


----------



## hyghwayman

No movie, last night my 3yr old grandson and I were treated to a spectacular display of fireworks from my front porch. Two opposing streets had a battle, each trying to out do the other for over an hour.


----------



## willis7469

hyghwayman said:


> No movie, last night my 3yr old grandson and I were treated to a spectacular display of fireworks from my front porch. Two opposing streets had a battle, each trying to out do the other for over an hour.


very nice! We had a similar show at the end of our dock. Everyone around the lake seems to take turns for about 3 hours! Good stuff.


----------



## hyghwayman

willis7469 said:


> very nice! We had a similar show at the end of our dock. Everyone around the lake seems to take turns for about 3 hours! Good stuff.


That sounds nice willis :clap: , I wish to be on a lake in NC. soon, can't wait to see if it all works out!


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Bolt yesterday afternoon with the kids. It's a pretty good show and has very good sonics as I remembered.


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched Bolt yesterday afternoon with the kids. It's a pretty good show and has very good sonics as I remembered.


Cool movie! Only seen on dish, so I know there's a bunch on the table.


----------



## JBrax

Watched 300: Rise of an Empire the other night and enjoyed it much more than I thought I would. Not as good as the original but that would have been a tall order. Definitely worth a rental and for some (me) worthy of adding to the collection.


----------



## JQueen

I've been on an older movie kick lately and watched shooter , vegas vacation and Basic


----------



## Blainetsuds

Pink Floyd Echoes, on CD. This is a great retrospective of their collective work. The more I listen to Floyd the more I love it. Woops wrong thread.


----------



## asere

Afflicted was for me just an ok movie.
There was a couple of suspense moments but the story was not so great.


----------



## rgordonpf

The wife and I continued watching a Japanese anime TV series - Nyankoi. DVD with two channel stereo and subtitles. A lot of laughs from good natured humor.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "Saving Mr Banks" from netflix on bluray. Great cast and a very charming and interesting story about the making of the movie "Mary Poppins"


----------



## gorb

I watched The Raid 2 - Berandal last night. I thought the first movie was insane with the amount of action it had, but the sequel blew it away. I'd say something like 95% of the 2.5 hour film was action.

Highly recommended


----------



## typ44q

gorb said:


> I watched The Raid 2 - Berandal last night. I thought the first movie was insane with the amount of action it had, but the sequel blew it away. I'd say something like 95% of the 2.5 hour film was action.
> 
> Highly recommended


I loved the original Raid but missed Raid 2 when it was in theaters here (I think it only lasted 2 weeks) I am picking this up at lunch in a few hours and hopefully watching it tonight.


----------



## gorb

typ44q said:


> I loved the original Raid but missed Raid 2 when it was in theaters here (I think it only lasted 2 weeks) I am picking this up at lunch in a few hours and hopefully watching it tonight.


Yeah, I wanted to see it in the theater as well but I missed it  It's definitely worth picking up though. 

It's even more violent/bloody than the first so hopefully that kind of stuff doesn't bother you


----------



## typ44q

gorb said:


> Yeah, I wanted to see it in the theater as well but I missed it  It's definitely worth picking up though.
> 
> It's even more violent/bloody than the first so hopefully that kind of stuff doesn't bother you


I have to admit that is part of the appeal of this movie! I always tell people that the Raid was by far the most violent movie I have ever seen and now everyone says that the sequel outdoes the original. I almost have a hard time believing that is even possible but I look forward to seeing for myself


----------



## bkeeler10

Just finished watching Celtic Woman's latest concert, Emerald: Musical Gems. I own four of theire concerts but the other three are DVD and it shows. The audio on this one is the best of them all, and so obviously is the video.

As far as the performance it is great in my opinion. Not everyone likes this sort of thing so YMMV. However, regardless of whether you find Celtic music appealing, if you like female vocals you would be likely to enjoy the performance of Simon & Garfunkel's Bridge Over Troubled Water. Search on YouTube for "Lisa Lambe Bridge Over Troubled Water" and take a listen. Make sure you get the solo performance with the beautiful red head. Worth the cost of the blu ray all by itself IMO.

Edit: 




That is all.


----------



## Mike Edwards

finished watching "Black Dynamite - Season 1" ... popped the review up too. 

next will be "Noah" I believe.


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> Hoping for an Incredibles sequel too. I heard some rumors a couple of months ago that they're planning on it and/or working on it. :bigsmile:


 No dates of course, but this is pretty solid. I also read where Samuel Jackson was excited about it too. And finding Dory? That's gonna be hilarious!


----------



## willis7469

Edit:
http://screenrant.com/incredibles-2-cars-3-details/

Oops... Got too excited!


----------



## bkeeler10

Great news on The Incredibles sequel. I just hope it is as great as the first. Pixar does seem to have a better-than-average record of making good sequels and, from what I've read, Brad Bird seems intent on not doing a sequel unless it is worthy of the first. The fact that he has been brainstorming it all these years and yet we don't have a film yet is a good sign. I'm cautiously hopeful. :T


----------



## typ44q

Wednesday night I re-watched "Rise of the planet of the Apes" in preparation for watching "Dawn of the Planet of the Apes" at a 10 PM showing in 2D. I was a big fan of the first movie and was blown away by the second.


----------



## willis7469

typ44q said:


> Wednesday night I re-watched "Rise of the planet of the Apes" in preparation for watching "Dawn of the Planet of the Apes" at a 10 PM showing in 2D. I was a big fan of the first movie and was blown away by the second.


It looks spectacular. Tell us right away! (Like you have nothing else to do. Lol!)


----------



## asere

Enders Game was a good film.


----------



## Bakntim

Took a gamble and attempted to watch John Carter....wow...just terrible...made it about 15 minutes. Was hoping that I might like it like I did The Lone Ranger even though both films were panned critically. Have the remake of Carrie up for tonight. Fingers crossed!

-Mike
bakntim


----------



## Bakntim

asere said:


> Enders Game was a good film.


 Totally agree!

-Mike
bakntim


----------



## Lulimet

Charlie Wilson's War. I know it's older (2007) movie but I hadn't seen it until yesterday.
Good acting and a decent story. I like that they kept it short and to the point.


----------



## B- one

Bakntim said:


> Took a gamble and attempted to watch John Carter....wow...just terrible...made it about 15 minutes. Was hoping that I might like it like I did The Lone Ranger even though both films were panned critically. Have the remake of Carrie up for tonight. Fingers crossed! -Mike bakntim


I think you need to stick longer with John Carter. I hope to watch The Lone Ranger soon myself . I thought Carrie was decent can't remember the original.


----------



## asere

I did not enjoy the Lego Movie at all. I tried but couldn't. Maybe it was mental exhaustion from having no central ac for two days and the stress wore me down. Glad to know it's working again though.


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> I did not enjoy the Lego Movie at all. I tried but couldn't. Maybe it was mental exhaustion from having no central ac for two days and the stress wore me down. Glad to know it's working again though.


No Ac?!?! I would have stayed at a hotel! We are watching Sherlock Holmes. In ac of course!


----------



## Catsfield

Watched The Matrix - never seen it before - meh.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> No Ac?!?! I would have stayed at a hotel! We are watching Sherlock Holmes. In ac of course!


We stayed with my sister on law but had to be home from time to time to get quotes for a new system since they needed to look at house equipment. 
Finally got it fixed and started to watch the movie with fried brain lol.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched "The Terminal" on BluRay with Tom Hanks. Haven't seen this since it was first out. Really enjoyable movie.


----------



## Mike Edwards

finished up "Appleseed Alpha" , review is up.... simply amazing CGI work. that alone is worth it.


----------



## willis7469

Deathly hallows part one. Potter head weekend, ABC family. We also own the blu ray, and the dish presentation is absolutely gutless in comparison. Still a good movie however.


----------



## B- one

Just wrapped up Sherlock Holmes Game of Shadows. Next up ????


----------



## mechman

The Croods. I really enjoyed this movie. It had some hilarious moments.


----------



## phillihp23

Dead Man Down...I really like this movie.


----------



## B- one

phillihp23 said:


> Dead Man Down...I really like this movie.


Good to hear I have that in our unwatched pile. We are on to Nonstop.


----------



## willis7469

mechman said:


> The Croods. I really enjoyed this movie. It had some hilarious moments.


We like this one too. Very funny and clever.


----------



## bkeeler10

willis7469 said:


> Deathly hallows part one. Potter head weekend, ABC family. We also own the blu ray, and the dish presentation is absolutely gutless in comparison. Still a good movie however.


I love the Harry Potter series, especially from the third one on. Did a marathon a year or so ago and would do it again if the wife were up to it ...

We watched Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit on Friday night. Very enjoyable show.


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> I love the Harry Potter series, especially from the third one on. Did a marathon a year or so ago and would do it again if the wife were up to it ... We watched Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit in Friday night. Very enjoyable show.


We sure had fun with potter this weekend. Not quite the same with commercials, and dish network compression, but I promised my oldest to buy the rest of the collection we don't have. eBay, about 30 bucks I've seen for all. No boxed sets that cheap though. Looking forward to shadow recruit.


----------



## typ44q

willis7469 said:


> It looks spectacular. Tell us right away! (Like you have nothing else to do. Lol!)


Oh I had already seen it when I posted that! I loved it! If you are at all a fan of Planet of the Apes you really must see it. The humans in this story really are secondary characters to the apes.


----------



## mvision7m

Scarface on blu ray. It has never looked or sounded better. Still a very enjoyable movie for what it is in spite its flaws.


----------



## asere

mvision7m said:


> Scarface on blu ray. It has never looked or sounded better. Still a very enjoyable movie for what it is in spite its flaws.


Yep, the audio and video transfer was really nice plus a classic IMO.


----------



## phillihp23

asere said:


> Yep, the audio and video transfer was really nice plus a classic IMO.


Say Hello to my little friend! :T


----------



## asere

phillihp23 said:


> Say Hello to my little friend! :T


Lol! Love that line!


----------



## JBrax

The wife and I just watched Joe. Excellent movie and definitely one of Nicholas Cage's best.


----------



## moparz10

watched the good bad ugly cleaned up version,never get tired of watching this film


----------



## typ44q

Finally got around to watching "Cool Hand Luke" on blu-ray. Classic movie and considered one of the all time greats and after finally watching it I would have to agree.


----------



## Jeff L

watched Flash Gordon on blu ray. haven't seen it in decades, super campy but good soundtrack


----------



## willis7469

Bought Lego movie. Despite some really truly great nuggets, I was really let down. For as long as Legos have been around, I would have thought the brand would have had a higher standard. The dialect in this movie(for me) was obnoxious and irritating to say the least. It makes me more aware of why our young people respect nothing. That aside, it is a technical marvel. 
Asere, I tried too, but just couldn't like this movie. 
Should've been a rental.


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> Bought Lego movie. Despite some really truly great nuggets, I was really let down. For as long as Legos have been around, I would have thought the brand would have had a higher standard. The dialect in this movie(for me) was obnoxious and irritating to say the least. It makes me more aware of why our young people respect nothing. That aside, it is a technical marvel.
> Asere, I tried too, but just couldn't like this movie.
> Should've been a rental.


I hear you. At least my kids liked it.


----------



## asere

No movie for me tonight but I did see Motley Crue and Alice Cooper tonight.
It was the Crue's farewell tour.
Very good concert!


----------



## bkeeler10

Funny I just watched Lego Movie tonight too, with the kids. I was looking forward to it and didn't know what to expect other than I thought I would enjoy it. Well I really couldn't get into it I am afraid. Definitely a one-time viewing for me.


----------



## B- one

Robocop two thumbs up .


----------



## asere

Son of God was a very good movie with excellent cast.


----------



## Blainetsuds

I Watched Snowpiercer last night. I spent $7.99 from satellite provider, so I really wanted to see this movie.I thought it was good, 6/10 for me. I do rate movies on the low side. I read good reviews and may have expected too much. Good set up for both a prequel and a sequel. Great as a cheap rental.


----------



## willis7469

Watched "mama". Not sure what to say about this. I can say some of the visuals were super creepy, and I was surprised/jumped on a few occasions.


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> Watched "mama". Not sure what to say about this. I can say some of the visuals were super creepy, and I was surprised/jumped on a few occasions.


The movie for me was ok. Sometimes too many visuals can ruin the creepiness.
Also the ending could have been better.


----------



## JBrax

For those of you who have seen RoboCop was it worthy of a buy? Thinking of picking it up.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> For those of you who have seen RoboCop was it worthy of a buy? Thinking of picking it up.


I got it for. $9.99 on bluray at that price it was a deal!!


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> I got it for. $9.99 on bluray at that price it was a deal!!


Ok thanks.


----------



## Blainetsuds

I saw RoboCop at the theater and I would rate it a 5.5 out of 10. I do not intend to buy it. Perhaps a cheap rental preview (download) before you buy.


----------



## PassingInterest

So, has anyone seen *God's Not Dead*?

I'm curious about it and I only trust you fine folks here to give me good movie advice, because you haven't steered me wrong yet.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Blue Ruin on VUDU. A crime drama, violent yet you can relate to the character portrayed.


----------



## JBrax

Watched RoboCop tonight and thought it was ok. Definitely has some impressive audio and worth the rental.


----------



## asere

Non Stop was good but some parts just dragged with figuring out who was texting onboard the plane.


----------



## phillihp23

asere said:


> Non Stop was good but some parts just dragged with figuring out who was texting onboard the plane.


Good movie but slower pace than I had expected.


----------



## B- one

Just wrapped up 300 Rise of an empire, better than I had expected.


----------



## Mike Edwards

broke down and rented Snowpiercer on Vudu since I had been given some VUDU credit... All I can say is that it's every bit as good as it's hyped to be


----------



## Hipockets

The Dark Night. Been on a Batman kick lately.


----------



## phillihp23

Under the Skin

Type:Suspense/Horror
Rated: R Violence/Nudity

Definitely a unique Director style in the manner this movie was filmed. It could almost be considered a silent film. I don't think there was more than 5 minutes of dialogue throughout the movie. Also the manner in which the script moved appeared to be intentionally at a dead crawl. I give the director props for a very unique style. On the other hand I am not that thrilled about the movie overall. I felt that the plot could certainly have been more developed, it was awful long for the very few revelations it disclosed in a very drawn out manner. 

Rating
10 Unique
3 Script
8 Video
7 Audio

Recommend Rental


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> Under the Skin Type:Suspense/Horror Rated: R Violence/Nudity Definitely a unique Director style in the manner this movie was filmed. It could almost be considered a silent film. I don't think there was more than 5 minutes of dialogue throughout the movie. Also the manner in which the script moved appeared to be intentionally at a dead crawl. I give the director props for a very unique style. On the other hand I am not that thrilled about the movie overall. I felt that the plot could certainly have been more developed, it was awful long for the very few revelations it disclosed in a very drawn out manner. Rating 10 Unique 3 Script 8 Video 7 Audio Recommend Rental


Stopped by the local video store and picked this one up to watch in the morning when I get off. Grabbed it mostly for the high critics marks but now you have me worried. Anything with Scarlett Johanson can't be that bad to stare at for a couple hours.


----------



## phillihp23

Winter's Tale
Type: Drama/Romance
Rated: PG 13 Brief Nudity

The picture quality and sound was decent. The plot intriguing but sometimes confusing or unclear. Based on a devil vs angel or evil vs good concept. The battle over who controls humanity set in a 1900's New York and ending in the modern day. Sometimes the strong accents of the characters made it hard to understand what was being spoken which may lead to some of the confusion or loss of understanding throughout the film. Over all a good watch. the computer generated graphics for the horse were kinda cheesy looking. Some well renowned actors.

Rating:
7 Unique
7 Script
8 Video
7 Audio

Recommend Rental


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> Stopped by the local video store and picked this one up to watch in the morning when I get off. Grabbed it mostly for the high critics marks but now you have me worried. Anything with Scarlett Johanson can't be that bad to stare at for a couple hours.


Her pretty face throughout the movie was one of the most appealing parts. I will be honest, IMO if your not in the right mood, and some may never be, you most likely will turn it off and not finish it. I surprised myself and didn't stop it and break it over my knee ( it was a rental after all). There is some element too it that kept me on the edge of turning it off or keep watching it. Also I am intrigued by unique filming styles or photography even when the subject matter of them I have little care for.

I think you will have a better understanding of my comments after, if, you watch the movie.


----------



## phillihp23

Endless Love
Type: Drama/ Romance
Rated: PG13 

A coming of age story of a sheltered from society teen due to a family tragedy. A parents overbearing sense of protection bringing everything but happiness to those around him. A young man who finds his soul mate. Add in a little mix of two families from opposite ends of society (blue collar/high society).All these dynamics collide into one well written drama which has a very strong unbreakable love story intertwined. One of the main characters played by the astonishingly beautiful Gabriella Wilde.
A great date night recommendation. Enough to keep your interest and certainly your significant others (probably some tears).


6 Unique
8 Script
7 Video
7 Audio


Recommend Rental/Purchase


----------



## phillihp23

Mike Edwards said:


> broke down and rented Snowpiercer on Vudu since I had been given some VUDU credit... All I can say is that it's every bit as good as it's hyped to be



Good to know. I almost rented it the other night on Vudu also. I ended up hitting redbox instead. I will have to make sure and check it out.


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> Good to know. I almost rented it the other night on Vudu also. I ended up hitting redbox instead. I will have to make sure and check it out.


it's an excellent mix of action, suspense, a bit of gore (not much) and a sense of hovering JUST under being surreal. whacked out ending that actually spun me for a loop, made me start to question what was real in the film and what wasn't, before actually surprising me with the answer. loved it.



and on a side note, I'm waiting for my copy of "Under the Skin" to arrive and check it out. I've heard it's a very acquired taste


----------



## JBrax

Just finished watching Under The Skin. This is a movie people will either love or hate and I would guess many will not make it past the first 30 minutes. I was teetering but found myself being drawn into it as the movie progressed. Not much in the way of dialogue but an almost eerie ambient soundtrack with very original and almost stunning visuals. I for one enjoyed the movie and the originality and would recommend giving it a watch for something off the beat and path.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> Just finished watching Under The Skin. This is a movie people will either love or hate and I would guess many will not make it past the first 30 minutes. I was teetering but found myself being drawn into it as the movie progressed. Not much in the way of dialogue but an almost eerie ambient soundtrack with very original and almost stunning visuals. I for one enjoyed the movie and the originality and would recommend giving it a watch for something off the beat and path.


Now I'm getting impatient for my copy to arrive


----------



## JBrax

One more thing…Scarlett Johanson like you've never seen her before! I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> One more thing…Scarlett Johanson like you've never seen her before! I'll leave it at that.


I've heard


----------



## Jeff L

Mike Edwards said:


> broke down and rented Snowpiercer on Vudu since I had been given some VUDU credit... All I can say is that it's every bit as good as it's hyped to be



well written movie with some fresh takes on the dystopian future. It seems to be the new genre Hollywood is running with. If someone in that town had any sense they'd snatch the director/writer for a contract.I thought Chris Evans was great for such a dark roll, not use to seeing him play that part. Nice to see something different


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> One more thing…Scarlett Johanson like you've never seen her before! I'll leave it at that.


Now that is one great reason to watch it.
Looking forward to watching it.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Now that is one great reason to watch it. Looking forward to watching it.


Just stay with it because at some point early on you're going to want to hit the eject button.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Just stay with it because at some point early on you're going to want to hit the eject button.


Will do.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

JBrax said:


> Just finished watching Under The Skin. This is a movie people will either love or hate and I would guess many will not make it past the first 30 minutes. I was teetering but found myself being drawn into it as the movie progressed. Not much in the way of dialogue but an almost eerie ambient soundtrack with very original and almost stunning visuals. I for one enjoyed the movie and the originality and would recommend giving it a watch for something off the beat and path.


I liked Under The Skin too. This is not a typical Hollywood kind of movie at all. It doesn't look like it's a sci fi movie on the surface, which is interesting. It has a 70's sci fi vibe that kinda reminds me of Kubrick. With the slow pace (think 2001 A Space Odyssey, Europa Report, and Valhalla Rising) and the genuinely creepy, disturbing, and uncomfortable moments make it a love or hate it film. I really like the visual look along with the music during the seduction sequences.


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> Just stay with it because at some point early on you're going to want to hit the eject button.


Now I want to start a new poll on the site....It will be based on 20 minute intervals with a final option of Finished. Wanna see how many people will actually watch it all the way through. 

So what did you think of my description of the movie JBRAX ??? Was I pretty much right on, except no one will really understand unless they watch it?


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> Now I want to start a new poll on the site....It will be based on 20 minute intervals with a final option of Finished. Wanna see how many people will actually watch it all the way through.  So what did you think of my description of the movie JBRAX ??? Was I pretty much right on, except no one will really understand unless they watch it?


You were pretty much dead on as far as uniqueness and style but personally I enjoyed it after all was said and done. Did you watch the extras in particular casting of the film. The guy had a vision on what he wanted.


----------



## davidjschenk

I just finished watching Boondock Saints. Absolutely loved it. What a piece of work.

-David


----------



## JBrax

Rented Transcendence last night and really enjoyed it. I'm not sure why it was reviewed so badly? Pretty good movie IMO and certainly worth a rental.


----------



## claudej1

Watched "Under the Skin" it's very slow but good

I also saw Lucy in the theater, very cool.


----------



## asere

I saw Tammy at the theater. The film was funny just like Mccarthy's other films however not her best and her funny style is getting a little old IMO.


----------



## asere

Saw a movie called Open Grave. It had a nice story along with a nice ending which can be hard to find with some movies.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "The Monuments Men" from Netflix on bluray. When I first saw a trailer for this movie I thought it looked great but then review after review said it was a total flop (it has a 32% on Rotten Tomatoes) 
I was still interested enough to give it a rent and I am glad I did. I have to say I rather enjoyed the movie and it is well worth a rental. 
I am not saying it was great and I certainly think it could of and should of been a lot better considering the cast but I still enjoyed it and found the story very interesting.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Noah tonight and it was just ok for me. Audio was the highlight of the film and a rental at best.


----------



## asere

Saw The Grand Budapest Hotel.
The movie was worth watching.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Saw The Grand Budapest Hotel. The movie was worth watching.


Started this one the other night but the phone rang and off to work my wife went. We made it about halfway and I thought it was pretty funny. I'll be finishing it when she's home because she doesn't want me to watch the rest without her.


----------



## phillihp23

asere said:


> Saw a movie called Open Grave. It had a nice story along with a nice ending which can be hard to find with some movies.


Watched this movie last night. I thought it was good. Solid storyline throughout. Horror, Violence, Suspense.


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> Watched Noah tonight and it was just ok for me. Audio was the highlight of the film and a rental at best.


Sitting down to watch this one right now...

I didn't find the storyline, the way they portrayed it to be, that appealing. I agree the Audio was good. Some of the video quality wasn't great in some scenes.


----------



## asere

phillihp23 said:


> Watched this movie last night. I thought it was good. Solid storyline throughout. Horror, Violence, Suspense.


How was the audio? I watched it at my sisters house with no surround.
I will have to see it again at my place when I get back home.


----------



## Savjac

we watched Noah last night.


----------



## phillihp23

asere said:


> How was the audio? I watched it at my sisters house with no surround.
> I will have to see it again at my place when I get back home.


Can't be of much help there... I watched it in my bedroom on my 46" TV with a soundbar and wireless sub (It was too hot and I don't have AC accept a window unit in my bedroom).


----------



## phillihp23

About to watch Hercules...


----------



## Lulimet

I watched 'Joe' and 'Lone Survivor' last weekend. 
Joe was too dark and depressing for me. I am not sure it is a true representation of rural America but then again, it's a movie. I'd give it 5/10

Lone Survivor was very well done I thought. Not really a fan of Wahlberg's acting but the other actors were pretty good. The fight scenes were pretty intense and weren't done over the top like the typical action hero movie. It made you feel the fighting was very real.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched "The Angriest Man in Brooklyn", its listed as a comedy. I found it to be more of a drama a very grounding one at that. Makes one reflect on what you really want to get out of life, which unfortunately is usually not the direction we are going.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Triangle last night and to be honest I'm not sure exactly what to think of it. It was one of those movies that after it was over I had more questions than the movie provided answers. It had some CRAZY LFE and a very aggressive soundtrack. Worth checking out if you want something a little different.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched a classic " Se7en " with Brad Pitt and Morgan Freeman. Picked up a bunch of Blu-rays out of the discount bin at walmart.


----------



## willis7469

phillihp23 said:


> Watched a classic " Se7en " with Brad Pitt and Morgan Freeman. Picked up a bunch of Blu-rays out of the discount bin at walmart.


Always loved Se7en. Good score too. One of our pawn shops sells blu rays for 5 bucks. They usually have current stuff too.


----------



## asere

I have not seen such a good movie in a long time. Nonstop action. Two thumbs up for The Raid 2!


----------



## djlittlewonder

Locke - 2013

It's like Cast Away in a car. I'd give it 5 out of 10. No scenes to test your subwoofers. Good movie if you want to try to figure out what's going on, though.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Transcendence last night. The reviews were mixed so I went in not expecting too much and ended up enjoying it. Yes it gets a little "out there" at times and stretches my willingness to suspend disbelief. Still entertaining though. And the soundtrack was subdued much of the time (dialogue-heavy) but had a few cool effects and surprises that kept it interesting. I would give it 3 stars (out of 5).


----------



## phillihp23

asere said:


> I have not seen such a good movie in a long time. Nonstop action. Two thumbs up for The Raid 2!


I watched it a few days ago also. Its a great series. I just wish it wasn't voiced over, it would be more enjoyable.


----------



## asere

phillihp23 said:


> I watched it a few days ago also. Its a great series. I just wish it wasn't voiced over, it would be more enjoyable.


Now I need to see part one.


----------



## Blainetsuds

Went to see Guardians Of the Galaxy in 3D. Despite the somewhat already done end of a world plot line,this movie was awesome!!! Great action,funny, good acting.Good sub plot probably leading to a sequel. When I entered the theater (not my usual theater) I noticed above the door Ultra AVX. I said I wonder what that means? The sound was also awesome. When I got home I looked up Ultra AVX. It turns out (as some of you may know) is Dolby Atmos. WOW !:clap:


----------



## asere

Just saw Heaven is for Real. Thought it was touching and really good.


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Just saw Heaven is for Real. Thought it was touching and really good.


nice! This looks good. I "finally" saw gravity. It was on my bedroom system so it could have been more impressive, however I really liked it. Different use of the surrounds I liked, but the ominous bass I didn't get to experience. ...next time. The other thing that surprised me was that, when the movie was over, I thought to myself this could have really happened! I would say it was superbly crafted, although for ppl in such situations, there was almost a lack of emotion. Enjoyed.


----------



## asere

Watched Under the Skin. Huh! What a weird film. 
I take it the dark background where she takes the men by sinking into whatever it is that resembles water or quicksand and represents death for them.


----------



## ericzim

I watched The Calling last night via Sony Digital Download. The movie is a horror thriller and Susan Sarandon and Topher Grace were very good in this movie. I was glued to my seat from beginning to end.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched The Lone Survivor last night... It was a pretty messed up situation, but a very good movie.


----------



## mvision7m

phillihp23 said:


> Watched a classic " Se7en " with Brad Pitt and Morgan Freeman. Picked up a bunch of Blu-rays out of the discount bin at walmart.


One of my favorite blu rays (for a/v quality) and films


----------



## mvision7m

Over the last three nights I've watched the latest Bond films on blu ray. Sunday night = Casino Royale, Monday = Quantum Of Solace and Last night was Skyfall. All great action/adventure/Bond movies in my opinion with Skyfall being the most robust and fulfilling of the three as cinema/films/Bond movies go. All three were lots of fun and excellent A/V quality overall on Blu ray.


----------



## typ44q

I went to the theaters to see "Guardians of the Galaxy" in 3D (not because I wanted to but the non 3D showing was sold out) This is a really fun movie with great characters, I highly recommend it but you can skip the 3D.


----------



## ericzim

I watched Amazing Spiderman 2 last night on Sony digital Download. It got mixed reviews but was infinitely better than the first one imo. I hope they keep this format for the third installment.


----------



## asere

ericzim said:


> I watched Amazing Spiderman 2 last night on Sony digital Download. It got mixed reviews but was infinitely better than the first one imo. I hope they keep this format for the third installment.


Glad to hear its better than the first one because I really liked the first.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Noah on Monday night. We weren't going to, but ended up doing it on a whim (and a free Redbox rental). It is often beautiful to watch, and the soundtrack is great. However, I was not happy with the film itself. It took a lot of liberties (artistic license), which I expected and which didn't bother me so much. It's Hollywood after all. What bothered me was how far astray they went in the portrayal of the character and understanding of Noah and his relationship with "the creator." I think it promulgates some very false and harmful ideas. I will stop there in order to not get involved in a religious discussion, which is probably not appropriate for this site, let alone this thread.


----------



## vidiot33

I would agree with your sentiments. I don't think it succeeds on any level: it's far too fast and loose with the Biblical narrative and it's not particularly entertaining.


----------



## tonyvdb

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched Noah on Monday night. We weren't going to, but ended up doing it on a whim (and a free Redbox rental). It is often beautiful to watch, and the soundtrack is great. However, I was not happy with the film itself. It took a lot of liberties (artistic license), which I expected and which didn't bother me so much. It's Hollywood after all. What bothered me was how far astray they went in the portrayal of the character and understanding of Noah and his relationship with "the creator." I think it promulgates some very false and harmful ideas. I will stop there in order to not get involved in a religious discussion, which is probably not appropriate for this site, let alone this thread.


See my comments here I was also so very disappointed.


----------



## Mike Edwards

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched Noah on Monday night. We weren't going to, but ended up doing it on a whim (and a free Redbox rental). It is often beautiful to watch, and the soundtrack is great. However, I was not happy with the film itself. It took a lot of liberties (artistic license), which I expected and which didn't bother me so much. It's Hollywood after all. What bothered me was how far astray they went in the portrayal of the character and understanding of Noah and his relationship with "the creator." I think it promulgates some very false and harmful ideas. I will stop there in order to not get involved in a religious discussion, which is probably not appropriate for this site, let alone this thread.


*chuckle, about the only thing it has in common with the Biblical story is that there was some guy named Noah and a flood. other than that's it's about on Par with saying that the Lord of the Rings is a historical film based off King Arthur lol...I had to view it as a "fantasy" not in relation to the Biblical narrative and that's the only way I didn't find it offensive, because it was....well...no relation to the original story but a flood and a guy with the same name. Akin to making a story about Muhammed and his revelation, but making Muhammed travel through space and time and battle cyborgs along the way. 

but on a technical viewpoint I understood WHERE he got his leanings from, since he's an atheistic Jew he borrowed very heavily from Mikrash storytelling as well as Jewish mythology (not to be confused with Jewish theology) and thus has a much different take on it.


----------



## Mike0206

Watched guardians of the galaxy for the second time at the theaters. I don't usually do that but this movie is just a lot of fun and worth watching a few times.


----------



## typ44q

Mike0206 said:


> Watched guardians of the galaxy for the second time at the theaters. I don't usually do that but this movie is just a lot of fun and worth watching a few times.


Totally agree, I loved this movie and look forward to picking it up when it is available on Blu-ray


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> Glad to hear its better than the first one because I really liked the first.


 +1


----------



## djlittlewonder

watched the last half of Project X... to test my new SVS PB2000's. 1st, I think the movie is great - it's a non-stop party. 2nd, I heard and felt bass from these speakers that I've never, ever felt before, from anything at home at least.


----------



## willis7469

djlittlewonder said:


> watched the last half of Project X... to test my new SVS PB2000's. 1st, I think the movie is great - it's a non-stop party. 2nd, I heard and felt bass from these speakers that I've never, ever felt before, from anything at home at least.


I loved that movie...I saw it the same day as "the watch". Love that one too.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched Guardians of the Galaxy in 3D with Dolby Atmos this afternoon... Pretty good movie that i will be picking up when it is released on BR.


----------



## djlittlewonder

willis7469 said:


> I loved that movie...I saw it the same day as "the watch". Love that one too.


Side note, the British actor from The Watch also starred in a BBC comedy called The IT Crowd. It's one if the funniest shows I've ever seen. Available on netflix.


----------



## asere

Just saw Noah. The visuals and audio was good and so was the film but the story huh! What was the point of the rock creatures? Was I watching Transformers instead?


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Divergent last night. Pretty good film, probably a 3/5 stars for me. The audio had some great moments, especially the "not real" sequences. Hoping that, like the Hunger Games movies, the Divergent series get better still.


----------



## asere

Rented a horror movie called The Depraved from Redbox because it said last chance and seemed interesting.
The movie is a bad but good movie if it make sense and worth a rental.


----------



## asere

Need for Speed was a good one to end the night.


----------



## JQueen

Watched Divergent ...was a little slow but enjoyed it. Felt a little like hunger games to me


----------



## mechman

Captain Phillips - I enjoyed this movie very much. :T


----------



## willis7469

Not a movie, but for me, it's Shark a Week!!! ...all week! Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## typ44q

Rented "Jack Reacher" from Netflix on Bluray. I knew this movie had mediocre reviews but I was hoping I would enjoy it more. I am not saying it was bad but it was just a bit too ridiculous. The audio is excellent and will give your speakers a nice workout.


----------



## djlittlewonder

Captain America - winter soldier. Good movie, great audio. The shoot out in the city, crazy...


----------



## d12d

I finished season 4 of The Killing. They definitely sped up the show compared to the first few seasons and if you enjoy the show definitely worth watching.


----------



## Mike0206

Watched into the storm. It was eh....ok


----------



## asere

Mike0206 said:


> Watched into the storm. It was eh....ok


The trailer must be deceiving then.
At the same time it looks too Hollywood.


----------



## Mike0206

asere said:


> The trailer must be deceiving then. At the same time it looks too Hollywood.


 yeah I had high hopes based on the trailer. It was shot too much in that handheld camera style like cloverfield. That took me out of the movie a bit. The audio was good but I expected more bass. The video quality was decent also but not eye candy. The acting could have been a lot better for this type of movie but it did add a measure of realism to the film with only one actress I noticed as being familiar. I think they really tried to make it seem like a documentary to a degree but they tried too hard and it didn't translate well to me on the big screen.


----------



## asere

Mike0206 said:


> yeah I had high hopes based on the trailer. It was shot too much in that handheld camera style like cloverfield. That took me out of the movie a bit. The audio was good but I expected more bass. The video quality was decent also but not eye candy. The acting could have been a lot better for this type of movie but it did add a measure of realism to the film with only one actress I noticed as being familiar. I think they really tried to make it seem like a documentary to a degree but they tried too hard and it didn't translate well to me on the big screen.


They should have done away with the handheld camera.
Seems like more and more movies are being shot that way.


----------



## JBrax

The wife and I ventured out to the theater and watched Guardians Of The Galaxy. Outstanding movie and a must own when it comes out. Believe the hype!


----------



## asere

Wife and I took our son to see Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Really enjoyed the story and the audio was awesome.


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Wife and I took our son to see Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Really enjoyed the story and the audio was awesome.


Nice! I was a TMNT nerd during the original wave(cartoon). This will be fun.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> The wife and I ventured out to the theater and watched Guardians Of The Galaxy. Outstanding movie and a must own when it comes out. Believe the hype!


Cant wait! Looks awesome! Glad u added to believe the hype. Most of the time they never deliver on the promise.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Cant wait! Looks awesome! Glad u added to believe the hype. Most of the time they never deliver on the promise.


It more than delivered! This one has rewatchability (new word) to the nth degree! Blu-ray should be awesome.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Watched several last night. "Locke" (my review is up in the review section) and the original "3:10 to Yuma"... such a classic western


----------



## mvision7m

'Life of Pi' 3D blu ray. Good movie, outstanding 3D video quality and great audio.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched "Need for Speed" last night"... Chase scenes, audio, and video were excellent!


----------



## JBrax

Watched Oculus last night and thought it was pretty good. A good storyline for a horror flick and very creepy!


----------



## mechman

I saw two yesterday. First we went to the theater and saw Guardians of the Galaxy. And then at home last night we watched Thor: The Dark World. Both were very enjoyable! :T


----------



## typ44q

Went to see "Boyhood" in the theaters. Even with all the crazy hype surrounding this movie I was still very impressed with it. This was in very limited release initially but should be playing just about everywhere by now and is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## willis7469

Watched rio2 in the morning. Eye candy to be sure. The soundtrack for me was just ok. It was enveloping, and had good placement, etc. but was a little sleepy. It also seems like it was mastered about 5db lower than some. It was a rental so...
2nd was heaven is for real. This was interesting. Still thinking about it.


----------



## asere

In the Blood was a good film with UFC champ Gina Carano. Afterwards we saw The Strangers with was my second time watching but had to see it again for the suspense.


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> In the Blood was a good film with UFC champ Gina Carano. Afterwards we saw The Strangers with was my second time watching but had to see it again for the suspense.


In the Blood was surprisingly decent for a DTV flick. Just not enough hand to hand combat scenes with Gina for my taste... that girl can MOVE!


----------



## Crazykat

Watched Divergent, I enjoyed it, but I seem to like most all movies.


----------



## PassingInterest

Saw Guardians of the Galaxy in 3d at the theater. We both enjoyed it and plan on getting the disc when it comes out.


----------



## JBrax

Not a movie but we've been watching a series called Cosmos. Very good show and worth checking out. Not to mention the audio/video is outstanding.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Not a movie but we've been watching a series called Cosmos. Very good show and worth checking out. Not to mention the audio/video is outstanding.


I thought that looked really cool too. Haven't sat to watch yet.


----------



## lizrussspike

Watched Noah last night. Had some decent bass, and a little long. I am receiving Need for Speed today, so should be a good watch tonight, as I hear that there is good use of the horizontal sound field, and even a little bass.


----------



## asere

lizrussspike said:


> Watched Noah last night. Had some decent bass, and a little long. I am receiving Need for Speed today, so should be a good watch tonight, as I hear that there is good use of the horizontal sound field, and even a little bass.


Yes NFS is a good movie and in my opinion has excellent audio too.


----------



## lizrussspike

asere said:


> Yes NFS is a good movie and in my opinion has excellent audio too.


I am pretty stoked as a reviewer Ralph Potts, gave a great review for this. Seems that it is mixed well!
I am hoping to max out the 7.1 channel DTS-HD Master Audio soundtrack to it's full potential. Need to send out the wife and kids, so I can crank it up!


----------



## Mike Edwards

lizrussspike said:


> I am pretty stoked as a reviewer Ralph Potts, gave a great review for this. Seems that it is mixed well!
> I am hoping to max out the 7.1 channel DTS-HD Master Audio soundtrack to it's full potential. Need to send out the wife and kids, so I can crank it up!


we reviewed it here as well, and for sure the audio is stellar, and the PQ is just as good.


----------



## JBrax

Watched The Amazing Spider-Man 2 today and thought it was great. The wife and I really enjoyed it and found ourselves laughing many times throughout the movie. Story, characters, video, and audio were all good to go for us.


----------



## asere

Just saw Only Lovers Left Alive. Wow what a waste of two hours. The movie is slow and weak story.
I don't see how it got 7.4 stars out of 10 on IMDB. I do NOT even recommend it as a rental.


----------



## asere

The Angriest Man in Brooklyn was just ok for me. I thought the funniest part was the one with James Earl Jones stuttering.
Either way it was good seeing Robin Williams again. R.I.P.


----------



## asere

The Amazing Spiderman Man 2 was excellent with action from start to finish.


----------



## R2RO

Inception for the second time, may need a third time to catch everything they intend to say though, it is a great movie though.


----------



## asere

R2RO said:


> Inception for the second time, may need a third time to catch everything they intend to say though, it is a great movie though.


Inception , I might need to watch it 10 times to catch what was intended to say lol.
I watched it a few years back though.


----------



## B- one

We just watched Sabotage it wasn't bad, but from things I read it would be interesting to see the earlier cut of the movie. I read they had a three hour cut more of a thriller/ mystery.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched Divergent last night and thought it was really good. I thought the plot was unpredictable and has some good twists.


----------



## lizrussspike

Mike Edwards said:


> we reviewed it here as well, and for sure the audio is stellar, and the PQ is just as good.


Sorry meant no offense. I am new HTS, and look forward to reading the reviews. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mike Edwards

lizrussspike said:


> Sorry meant no offense. I am new HTS, and look forward to reading the reviews. Thanks for the info.


oh please, don't worry, wasn't meaning it that way... I was just backing up Ralph's opinion and saying that it's a stunner for sure on Blu-ray...


----------



## lizrussspike

Mike Edwards said:


> oh please, don't worry, wasn't meaning it that way... I was just backing up Ralph's opinion and saying that it's a stunner for sure on Blu-ray...


Good to know Mike! I have following Ralph for years, and appreciate what he does, way beyond my scope. Now that I am learning to navigate HTS, I will find the reviews. HTS ahs sooo much information, pretty awesome, thanks to all who contribute.


----------



## Mike Edwards

lizrussspike said:


> Good to know Mike! I have following Ralph for years, and appreciate what he does, way beyond my scope. Now that I am learning to navigate HTS, I will find the reviews. HTS ahs sooo much information, pretty awesome, thanks to all who contribute.


Ralph is a very good guy, he has some insights that some other reviewers gloss over for sure. He influenced me (AVS was my original HT website for me a decade ago) very heavily to upgrade into the JVC LCOS projector world and we actually have very very similar review projectors as a result (although my wallet doesn't like it as much  )


----------



## Mike Edwards

well, the last couple nights have been me cramming 18 episodes of "Arrow Season 1" down..... time for me to finish the addiction and watch the last 5 tonight..... 


(also finished Draft Day last night and the review is now live)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...y-reviews/90785-draft-day-blu-ray-review.html


----------



## PassingInterest

asere said:


> Just saw Only Lovers Left Alive. Wow what a waste of two hours. The movie is slow and weak story.
> I don't see how it got 7.4 stars out of 10 on IMDB. I do NOT even recommend it as a rental.


Apparently, the entire cast and crew voted on it and of course _they _liked it. (Kidding).

Seriously, I sometimes wonder this same thing myself--how could this movie or that one get rated so high _anywhere_? Then I remember how popular the so-called "Reality" shows are and I am mystified all over again.

Thanks for the warning on this stinker of a film.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Amazing Spiderman 2 on Friday night. We liked it okay, but I kind of felt like some of it was a little contrived and the chemistry between Peter and Gwen felt a little lacking and/or forced. Overall, though, it was a good time.


----------



## mozilla314

asere said:


> Just saw Only Lovers Left Alive. Wow what a waste of two hours. The movie is slow and weak story. I don't see how it got 7.4 stars out of 10 on IMDB. I do NOT even recommend it as a rental.


You have to be able to appreciate director Jim Jarmusch's body of work
and his style of directing. His movies are often slow, but intriguing.
His stories unfold slowly and I like taking the trip. It's a nice change
from the Hollywood blockbuster summer movies with all action
and no heart. Jarmusch's movies are like sitting to watch an abstract painter,
using his colors on a canvas. It's slow going, but you might just
enjoy the final picture.


----------



## JBrax

mozilla314 said:


> You have to be able to appreciate director Jim Jarmusch's body of work and his style of directing. His movies are often slow, but intriguing. His stories unfold slowly and I like taking the trip. It's a nice change from the Hollywood blockbuster summer movies with all action and no heart. Jarmusch's movies are like sitting to watch an abstract painter, using his colors on a canvas. It's slow going, but you might just enjoy the final picture.


Haven't seen this movie but totally understand where you're coming from. Perfect description for how I felt after watching "Under The Skin".


----------



## Mike Edwards

mozilla314 said:


> You have to be able to appreciate director Jim Jarmusch's body of work
> and his style of directing. His movies are often slow, but intriguing.
> His stories unfold slowly and I like taking the trip. It's a nice change
> from the Hollywood blockbuster summer movies with all action
> and no heart. Jarmusch's movies are like sitting to watch an abstract painter,
> using his colors on a canvas. It's slow going, but you might just
> enjoy the final picture.


I'm thinking I'll have to go in with tempered expectation. I've heard opinions like the one above your quote, and others that adore the film, but I really like Jim Jarmusch's work, so I'm hoping to enjoy it


----------



## willis7469

Finally saw Divergent. I thought it was very well done, and sounded great. I was expecting more LFE moments though. I was also glad to find I would never mistake this for a hunger games film.(I do love them as well). I was afraid it might come across as a knock off. Nope.


----------



## asere

I bought the 80's slasher film Curtains. The film had been out of print for many years and finally it made it to bluray. 
Watching this film as a child was very creepy.
Watching it last night brought back some of those feelings. I recommend this film to anyone that loved the 80's slashers.


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> I bought the 80's slasher film Curtains. The film had been out of print for many years and finally it made it to bluray.
> Watching this film as a child was very creepy.
> Watching it last night brought back some of those feelings. I recommend this film to anyone that loved the 80's slashers.


it's such a fantastic slasher... I'm glad to see that I'm not the only looney who picks up Synapse or Scream/Shout factory horror titles


----------



## asere

Mike Edwards said:


> it's such a fantastic slasher... I'm glad to see that I'm not the only looney who picks up Synapse or Scream/Shout factory horror titles


Is Curtains in your collection too?


----------



## willis7469

You loonies aren't alone. When I was a kid, I couldn't get enough. Can't remember em all, but movies like 10,000 maniacs, pieces, prom night, slumber party massacre, and the like were always in rotation. Can't count how many times I watched Jason voorhees's expert destruction of innocent teens lol!!!
Tonight was moneyball. Really enjoyed this a lot, despite the fact I was at my father in laws with plain ol DVD on a 70" aquos. That part isn't so bad, but he has a Jamo band pass sub, and it is just plain bad.(not in the good way) It was a purchase he made before I had any influence on him. Can't wait for it to give up the ghost. Lol


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> You loonies aren't alone. When I was a kid, I couldn't get enough. Can't remember em all, but movies like 10,000 maniacs, pieces, prom night, slumber party massacre, and the like were always in rotation. Can't count how many times I watched Jason voorhees's expert destruction of innocent teens lol!!!
> Tonight was moneyball. Really enjoyed this a lot, despite the fact I was at my father in laws with plain ol DVD on a 70" aquos. That part isn't so bad, but he has a Jamo band pass sub, and it is just plain bad.(not in the good way) It was a purchase he made before I had any influence on him. Can't wait for it to give up the ghost. Lol


Haha, I own 10,000 Maniacs and Pieces too. Do you remember seeing Blood Feast?
That was another good one.


----------



## asere

Just saw Winters Tale.


----------



## Mike Edwards

willis7469 said:


> You loonies aren't alone. When I was a kid, I couldn't get enough. Can't remember em all, but movies like 10,000 maniacs, pieces, prom night, slumber party massacre, and the like were always in rotation. Can't count how many times I watched Jason voorhees's expert destruction of innocent teens lol!!!
> Tonight was moneyball. Really enjoyed this a lot, despite the fact I was at my father in laws with plain ol DVD on a 70" aquos. That part isn't so bad, but he has a Jamo band pass sub, and it is just plain bad.(not in the good way) It was a purchase he made before I had any influence on him. Can't wait for it to give up the ghost. Lol


luckily Prom Night is coming out on Sept 9th ... I've been waiting so many years for those


----------



## tonyvdb

Saw Need for speed last night, some great audio and action but Wow so many holes in the story you can't even use it as a strainer. Defiantly a turn your brain off at the door movie.


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Haha, I own 10,000 Maniacs and Pieces too. Do you remember seeing Blood Feast? That was another good one.


I don't recall that one, but I just looked it up. It appears many others love this too. I will be watching this!


----------



## willis7469

Mike Edwards said:


> luckily Prom Night is coming out on Sept 9th ... I've been waiting so many years for those


this will be great too. Iconic horror. Love it! (Incidentally apples big announcement day too)


----------



## cowboyofclubs

Last night I delved back into the Gremlins. Easy watch. Forgot how corny it could be but still enjoyed it. Followed that with Taken. One of my favorites. " I wish I had a special set of skills". Whilst not overpowering by any means there was enough bass and lfe to rock the svs pb12plus. Best investment ever to get the most out of movies.


----------



## willis7469

cowboyofclubs said:


> Last night I delved back into the Gremlins. Easy watch. Forgot how corny it could be but still enjoyed it. Followed that with Taken. One of my favorites. " I wish I had a special set of skills". Whilst not overpowering by any means there was enough bass and lfe to rock the svs pb12plus. Best investment ever to get the most out of movies.


Lol! Corny indeed, but good fun. Taken is definitely not corny. Great movie!
SVS was a great investment for me too. 1st movie I watched was peter Jackson's king kong. Awesome! Then j watched master and commander, and life would never be the same again...


----------



## cowboyofclubs

willis7469 said:


> Lol! Corny indeed, but good fun. Taken is definitely not corny. Great movie! SVS was a great investment for me too. 1st movie I watched was peter Jackson's king kong. Awesome! Then j watched master and commander, and life would never be the same again...


Your right sbout M&C it is a real chest thumper in the cannon scenes.


----------



## JBrax

Going a little off topic but it's amazing the difference a good sub/subs make! No doubt SVS makes some of the best subs money can buy. Back on topic I've got about 3 movies still wrapped in plastic that we want to watch but just haven't had time. Filth, The Double, and Locke.


----------



## willis7469

Just watched "Law abiding citizen". (2nd time). This movie has a few surprises, and even though the plausibility can run thin, i had no trouble immersing myself. The thing I forgot about was how much I hated the ending. ...wrong "bad guy" lost.


----------



## JBrax

Loved that movie!


----------



## asere

Saw today Shartopus vs Pteracuda, The Impossible and Robocob remake.
Sharktopus vs Pteracuda was cheesy as you would expect. The Impossible was my third time watching and it's always enjoyable. Robocop had great action but a one time see for me.


----------



## lizrussspike

asere said:


> Just saw Winters Tale.


I just watched that this weekend as well.
Not bad overall, and the wife actually watched it with me.


----------



## ALMFamily

lizrussspike said:


> I just watched that this weekend as well.
> Not bad overall, and the wife actually watched it with me.


Is that the Jennifer Lawerence movie?


----------



## Mike Edwards

ALMFamily said:


> Is that the Jennifer Lawerence movie?


No. Its with Russell crowe and Colin ferell


----------



## ALMFamily

Mike Edwards said:


> No. Its with Russell crowe and Colin ferell


Ah - I was thinking of Winter's Bone. Thanks Mike!


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Terminal on Saturday night. For some reason I didn't realize it was made in 2004 -- I thought it was much newer. Either way, a somewhat entertaining but slow show. We liked it all right, but it's not my cup of tea I guess.


----------



## PassingInterest

Wife and I recently enjoyed *Guardians of the Galaxy*.
Though I admit that if this were _not _a True Story, I might have trouble believing a couple of things.
We plan on buying the disc when it is released.


----------



## JBrax

Watched The Double tonight and was very disappointed. I normally enjoy movies that are a little off the beat and path but this was beyond that. Just artistic nonsense IMO!


----------



## cowboyofclubs

Just watched Oblivion for first time on the big screen in the HT. Wow. What magic that displays on 110" projector compared to the 55" tv. Wonderful imagery and great audio all the way through. Especially loved the broken moon images. Excellent LFE also in many of the flight and landing scenes. As a movie a great storyline as well. 9.5/10


----------



## lizrussspike

cowboyofclubs said:


> Just watched Oblivion for first time on the big screen in the HT. Wow. What magic that displays on 110" projector compared to the 55" tv. Wonderful imagery and great audio all the way through. Especially loved the broken moon images. Excellent LFE also in many of the flight and landing scenes. As a movie a great storyline as well. 9.5/10


WOW, 110", which projector do you have? I agree great movie/storyline, and LFE as well. I am getting my mount this weekend, as I just put up a 106" screen, to show with my Optoma HD25-LV. Hope to view Friday night.


----------



## cowboyofclubs

lizrussspike said:


> WOW, 110", which projector do you have? I agree great movie/storyline, and LFE as well. I am getting my mount this weekend, as I just put up a 106" screen, to show with my Optoma HD25-LV. Hope to view Friday night.


I have the new benQ W7500. Love it. Only about 100 odd hours old. Really enjoying researching a few faves too


----------



## cowboyofclubs

cowboyofclubs said:


> I have the new benQ W7500. Love it. Only about 100 odd hours old. Really enjoying researching a few faves too


 rewatching I meant.


----------



## lizrussspike

cowboyofclubs said:


> I have the new benQ W7500. Love it. Only about 100 odd hours old. Really enjoying researching a few faves too


WOW, that must be an amazing projector!


----------



## JBrax

Just finished watching Draft Day and if you're a fan of football this is a must see. I think this movie did an excellent job of giving us a peek at the complexities involved with the draft process. I'm a huge draft geek so this was a very entertaining watch for me.


----------



## djlittlewonder

Watched Blue Ruin. Didn't know what to expect. It had me gripping the chair, holding my breath and eagerly anticipating had would happen next. I give 6/10.


----------



## asere

Might catch Oculus tonight.
For anyone that's seen it is it any good?


----------



## willis7469

Sorry, I haven't, but it's on my list. Looks cool.


----------



## willis7469

willis7469 said:


> Sorry, I haven't, but it's on my list. Looks cool.


does that count? Lol


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> does that count? Lol


In my book it does lol. Tell me what you think when you see it.


----------



## willis7469

I noticed Rory Cochran is in that. I've liked him since love and a .45, and dazed and confused.


----------



## asere

Just finished watching Oculus. The film was good with quite a few jump moments. It also had a good storyline.
Makes you want to avoid looking into mirrors.


----------



## willis7469

Nice!
I watched pt 1 of Houdini(Adrien Brody), on history channel. If even a little of this presentation is based in reality, then his life was far more interesting than I knew. ...magic of tv?


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> Nice!
> I watched pt 1 of Houdini(Adrien Brody), on history channel. If even a little of this presentation is based in reality, then his life was far more interesting than I knew. ...magic of tv?


Yeah I missed watching it. I heard its really good.
If they happen to show it again I might record it.


----------



## djlittlewonder

asere said:


> Just finished watching Oculus. The film was good with quite a few jump moments. It also had a good storyline. Makes you want to avoid looking into mirrors.


I really liked oculus. Wasn't your typical horror flick. The wife was jumping, but didn't really make me afraid to go to bed.


----------



## JQueen

Started watching Flashpoint on hulu older show aired in 05. I had never seen it before and IMO it's excellent, I'm on season 2 of 5


----------



## B- one

We're watching Captain America the Winter Solider finally !!


----------



## asere

Saw Captain America Winter Soldier and earlier saw Grudge Match. Both were good.


----------



## asere

Just watched The Quiet Ones. A nice little supernatural film.


----------



## brwsaw

Desolation of Smaug. First movie viewed as a family after adding 2 recliners and re running YPAO. It left the subs hotter than I like but it felt just about right. The SQ wasn't quite as good as the first time around but the PQ was great. I think they used a plastic leaf (Bilbo kills the giant centipede?? and reaches down for the ring). 
Need for Speed tomorrow.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Rage and The Quiet Ones. Both decent movies. I am not one for the paranormal type movies but I enjoyed The Quiet Ones.


----------



## phillihp23

asere said:


> Just watched The Quiet Ones. A nice little supernatural film.


+1
Not a paranormal movie liker but I liked this one.


----------



## asere

Watched Hot Fuzz for the first time. I can't believe I missed this gem. Funny and nice LFE.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Watched Hot Fuzz for the first time. I can't believe I missed this gem. Funny and nice LFE.


Was the LFE a little over the top to you? Been awhile but that's what I remember.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Was the LFE a little over the top to you? Been awhile but that's what I remember.


Well considering the movie was more on the comedy side and not a true action film I was impressed with so much LFE. 
I don't think it was over the top.


----------



## lizrussspike

asere said:


> Watched Hot Fuzz for the first time. I can't believe I missed this gem. Funny and nice LFE.


Great movie, and the LFE! Waling in thru the automatic doors, and his footsteps were great! My wife asked is something was wrong with the speakers, and why I had him thumping while he was walking...


----------



## lizrussspike

brwsaw said:


> Desolation of Smaug. First movie viewed as a family after adding 2 recliners and re running YPAO. It left the subs hotter than I like but it felt just about right. The SQ wasn't quite as good as the first time around but the PQ was great. I think they used a plastic leaf (Bilbo kills the giant centipede?? and reaches down for the ring).
> Need for Speed tomorrow.


Feel let down with the Desolation of Smaug...just didn't do anything for me in horizontal sound field....Now you will enjoy NFS, as that will sound hitting all your speakers, and the LFE, great!


----------



## brwsaw

lizrussspike said:


> Feel let down with the Desolation of Smaug...just didn't do anything for me in horizontal sound field....Now you will enjoy NFS, as that will sound hitting all your speakers, and the LFE, great!


I found the surround details to be spot on. Even a few surprises. 

I've moved seats again, reran YPAO again, tweaked the subs again and wow. Watched Bastogne (ep. #6 BoB) last night and it never felt more accurrate. I was able to leave the volume alone and could hear all (the quite)dialog through out the show. I heard a bullet (several actually) "whip" like never before.
Need for Speed tonight I guess. Good thing its only $2 a day.


----------



## lizrussspike

brwsaw said:


> I found the surround details to be spot on. Even a few surprises.
> 
> I've moved seats again, reran YPAO again, tweaked the subs again and wow. Watched Bastogne (ep. #6 BoB) last night and it never felt more accurrate. I was able to leave the volume alone and could hear all (the quite)dialog through out the show. I heard a bullet (several actually) "whip" like never before.
> Need for Speed tonight I guess. Good thing its only $2 a day.


Thanks, maybe I should re-visit it again. You will enjoy NFS


----------



## typ44q

JBrax said:


> Was the LFE a little over the top to you? Been awhile but that's what I remember.


Yes it was over the top and an entirely intentional move on the part of the director to add to the comedic effect. Very silly and fun movie, one of my favorites.


----------



## JBrax

typ44q said:


> Yes it was over the top and an entirely intentional move on the part of the director to add to the comedic effect. Very silly and fun movie, one of my favorites.


I figured it was meant to be over exaggerated but just a bit much for me personally. Maybe I should re-watch it because I may have still had my old Klipsch RW-12D sub it was rather boomy with a serious case of port chuffing.


----------



## ericzim

I started re-watching the Underworld movies a few nights ago. I sure do enjoy watching Kate Beckinsale run around in shiny black tight fitting outfits. Rona Mitra is easy on the eyes as well. I always thought Rona should have played Lara Croft.


----------



## B- one

ericzim said:


> I started re-watching the Underworld movies a few nights ago. I sure do enjoy watching Kate Beckinsale run around in shiny black tight fitting outfits. Rona Mitra is easy on the eyes as well. I always thought Rona should have played Lara Croft.


You have good taste!!


----------



## phillihp23

Watched The Amazing Spiderman 2 and Sabotage. Didn't care much for the Amazing Spiderman 2, thought the plot was weak and the CGI not so great. Sabotage was a pleasant suprise. Didn't expect much knowing it was an Arnold flick but they cast him age appropriate and properly in the role. Great action and a pleasant twist in the end.


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> You have good taste!!


^^^+1 Maybe consider Gina Carano as Laura Croft?


----------



## willis7469

National treasure 2. Fun blast through history. (Kind of lol)
Tonight, S.W.A.T.


----------



## Lulimet

I watched Winter's Tale last night with the wife. I wish I could get those two hours back. Even wife agreed that it is a weak movie.
I will never know how the director thought it was a good idea to have Will Smith in that movie.


----------



## asere

Lulimet said:


> I watched Winter's Tale last night with the wife. I wish I could get those two hours back. Even wife agreed that it is a weak movie.
> I will never know how the director thought it was a good idea to have Will Smith in that movie.


Wife and I saw this awhile back and	she loved it and I liked it. I can agree with your thought on Will Smith being in the movie.
Its like the Wild, Wild West meets Winters Tale.


----------



## willis7469

National treasure 2. Fun blast through history. (Kind of lol)
Tonight, S.W.A.T.


----------



## Lulimet

You can say that again. lol


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Oculus and Transendance. 
Oculus had good LFE, but I thought overall it was a week movie. More of a classic 80's horror flick if you get my drift (freddy couger etc.)

Transcendance was actually pretty good, didn't expect it from the previews. Found it all around a solid rental.


----------



## willis7469

Lulimet said:


> You can say that again. lol


lol! Got me. (App froze,x2 post)


----------



## JQueen

If your a Netflix or Hulu subscriber and looking for a really good series to watch ..flashpoint IMO was excellent. Its an older show aired in 05 through 2012 but it's definitely worth the watch.


----------



## bkeeler10

Watched Captain America: Winter Soldier last night. It was a pretty great show and the video and especially audio were very good indeed. Enjoyed it and would recommend if you are at all a fan of the genre.


----------



## bkeeler10

Oh and I remember now that my wife and I watched Need for Speed last weekend. I wouldn't call this a great movie, but the audio and video are both fantastic. 

We used part of the final race scene in our CEDIA sound room demo and it sounded spectacular. Worth watching just for the AV, and especially if you like cars.


----------



## phillihp23

bkeeler10 said:


> Watched Captain America: Winter Soldier last night. It was a pretty great show and the video and especially audio were very good indeed. Enjoyed it and would recommend if you are at all a fan of the genre.


+1 Just watched it. Great audio and great video.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Godzilla takes a dump on Pacific rim times 1000!!!! Saw Pacific rim again for the second time and oh my gosh what a waste! Obviously Godzilla was way better, can't believe I wasted money on Pac rim!!


----------



## willis7469

Definitely a car guy. Definitely on my list. 
Watched draft day today. Really enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> Oh and I remember now that my wife and I watched Need for Speed last weekend. I wouldn't call this a great movie, but the audio and video are both fantastic. We used part of the final race scene in our CEDIA sound room demo and it sounded spectacular. Worth watching just for the AV, and especially if you like cars.


 Outstanding audio and the Bugatti Veyron had me salivating!


----------



## willis7469

Isn't Bugatti just fun to say? Lol


----------



## phillihp23

bxbigpipi said:


> Godzilla takes a dump on Pacific rim times 1000!!!! Saw Pacific rim again for the second time and moo baby moo what a waste! Obviously Godzilla was way better, can't believe I wasted money on Pac rim!!


I thought both movies were great. Yes, one may have superior LFE but both rank up there.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Isn't Bugatti just fun to say? Lol


 Yes but I think it would be much more fun to drive! ?


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Yes but I think it would be much more fun to drive! dde0a


 X10.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Warm Bodies last night for a second time. A very enjoyable movie and just as good the second viewing as it was the first. Highly recommended if you haven't yet seen it.


----------



## mvision7m

bxbigpipi said:


> Godzilla takes a dump on Pacific rim times 1000!!!! Saw Pacific rim again for the second time and oh my gosh what a waste! Obviously Godzilla was way better, can't believe I wasted money on Pac rim!!


I agree completely. Pacific rim is garbage as a film in spite of its excellent A/V quality. Unwatchable in my opinion and I bought it when it came out. Money down the drain. Haven't seen Godzilla yet though so, can't comment on that one.


----------



## JBrax

mvision7m said:


> I agree completely. Pacific rim is garbage as a film in spite of its excellent A/V quality. Unwatchable in my opinion and I bought it when it came out. Money down the drain. Haven't seen Godzilla yet though so, can't comment on that one.


 ^^^+1


----------



## willis7469

Not the right place but I'll drop it anyway. 
Saw a trailer for a movie called fury. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2713180/?mode=desktop
Looked awesome. Thought I'd share.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Not the right place but I'll drop it anyway. Saw a trailer for a movie called fury. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2713180/?mode=desktop Looked awesome. Thought I'd share.


 I've been looking forward to it! Reminds me a little of Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## willis7469

I thought so too. I love war movies, especially WWII. I like Matt Damon also.


----------



## willis7469

willis7469 said:


> I thought so too. I love war movies, especially WWII. I like Matt Damon also.


 ...brad Pitt. Only type when your awake. LOL


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched Godzilla last night, not a great story but WOW the LFE was off the scale! I had to turn my sub down.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Neighbors tonight and thought it was hilarious. If you're a fan of Seth Rogans comedy you'll enjoy this one.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Rover.....biggest waste of my time. The director vision or shooting style is great, but once again its another one of these half mute movies with a drawn out IMO pointless or non-exist-ant plot. I equate these plots to filming me driving to work each day in rush hour traffic, then filming me driving back home in rush hour traffic to watch me have dinner, and then just repeat and repeat for 2 1/2 hours.....Anyone interested...I'd be glad to film it and sell it to you for the great price of $19.99...:rofl:
For some reason I seem to be running into these type of films more frequently at the rental box.

Also watched Draft Day, thought it was an enjoyable movie, rental.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Blended...the recent Adam Sandler release. Thought it was humorous....good rental.


----------



## phillihp23

tonyvdb said:


> Watched Godzilla last night, not a great story but WOW the LFE was off the scale! I had to turn my sub down.


+1 LFE
Not sure how this idea of the flying creature came about...don't recall it in the original Godzilla....but maybe i just don't recall.


----------



## JBrax

While not a movie and more of a documentary I watched The Hornets Nest last night. It was basically Lone Survivor except shot live with real footage. A must see if that's your thing and the audio and in particular LFE was spectacular!


----------



## mvision7m

Captain America The Winter Soldier on Blu Ray. Anyone else notice the spectacular A/V quality of this disc? Wow. The movie itself was pretty good also but the picture and audio quality was awesome. Great fun.


----------



## asere

Wife and I just saw Blended. It was actually quite good.


----------



## Audiofan1

Double header with Star Wars Attack of the Clones followed by Rio 2, not a bad night at the movies!


----------



## phillihp23

Started watching season 5 of Boardwalk empire!


----------



## bkeeler10

mvision7m said:


> Captain America The Winter Soldier on Blu Ray. Anyone else notice the spectacular A/V quality of this disc? Wow. The movie itself was pretty good also but the picture and audio quality was awesome. Great fun.


Agreed on all counts!


----------



## Lulimet

Yesterday I watched Citizen X. It's a movie made in '95 by HBO about the serial killer of the 80s and early 90s in the city of Rostov in Russia. It's a low budget film, but the acting and the story is amazing.
It's on Amazon Instant video for anyone interested.


----------



## nova

Finished up The Walking Dead season 4 and then popped in Noah... Uuugh!!! :doh:


----------



## NBPk402

I watched the first of the LOR series of movies.


----------



## typ44q

Lulimet said:


> Yesterday I watched Citizen X. It's a movie made in '95 by HBO about the serial killer of the 80s and early 90s in the city of Rostov in Russia. It's a low budget film, but the acting and the story is amazing.
> It's on Amazon Instant video for anyone interested.


Oh yes I have seen that and really enjoyed it! Definitely worth checking out. Also it is based on a true story but have not heard anything related to how accurate it is supposed to be.


----------



## willis7469

Ok. Got to watch 14 blades. I was the lucky winner! Thanks again!
I have to say, I hate subtitles. Now that that's outta the way, I really enjoyed this movie. A lot. Even laughed out loud a couple times. 
The soundtrack to this movie is insane! No single digit bass drops, but every single driver(23), in my system was active almost the whole time. And the levels were high. Every sound is immediate, and up front(no matter the direction it came from). For this style of film it worked. Maybe not so much for others...I watched at MV-23. This was pretty good. Seemed louder than usual. Twice, I checked to see if dynamicEQ was on! Incidentally, I followed it up with "transformers ". (DVD) This was disappointingly in contrast to 14 blades soundtrack. I actually went up to -15 with dynamicEQ on. The whole thing seemed like it was in "night " mode. Especially after "blades ". Still love it though. For some reason,Shia lebouf has fallen from grace, but he affects me in the same dumb way Jonah Hill does. Can't


----------



## asere

I just saw Evil Dead 2. Cheesy fun


----------



## asere

3 Days to Kill was a pretty good film.


----------



## asere

Brick Mansions was much better than I expected.


----------



## asere

Just saw Godzilla for the first time. The story for me was just ok but the LFE was awesome.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "A Single Shot" on blu-ray from Netflix. A rather dark and depressing movie with some characters that are a bit too unbelievable. My main reason for renting it is that I am a big fan of Sam Rockwell and he is very good in it but overall I think the movie is maybe slightly better than it's 50% rating on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## PassingInterest

Coincidentally, my wife and I just watched _*A Single Shot*_ and it is all that you said, typ44q--dark, depressing and worth a look.

Looks like I've got some catching up to do, asere. I haven't seen any of those movies. Oh wait, I did see Evil Dead 2 and you're right--good cheesy fun!


----------



## asere

PassingInterest said:


> Coincidentally, my wife and I just watched A Single Shot and it is all that you said, typ44q--dark, depressing and worth a look.
> 
> Looks like I've got some catching up to do, asere. I haven't seen any of those movies. Oh wait, I did see Evil Dead 2 and you're right--good cheesy fun!


Planning on seeing Sleepaway Camp this weekend.


----------



## DocCasualty

Some pretty good LFEs.


----------



## asere

DocCasualty said:


> Some pretty good LFEs.


Pretty good? Exceptionally good


----------



## PassingInterest

asere said:


> Planning on seeing Sleepaway Camp this weekend.


I never saw that one. Let me know if it is worth a look.
We've got _*You're Next*_ queued up for a spin, since it was recommended by several guys here.
Oh, and _*John Dies At The End*_ is in the queue, as well. We've seen that one twice and it is pretty cool--thumbs up!


----------



## asere

PassingInterest said:


> I never saw that one. Let me know if it is worth a look.
> We've got You're Next queued up for a spin, since it was recommended by several guys here.
> Oh, and John Dies At The End is in the queue, as well. We've seen that one twice and it is pretty cool--thumbs up!


Sleepaway Camp is an old 80's slasher. I've seen it many times and do recommend it. 
You're Next was actually really good. John Dies at the End I need to catch that one.


----------



## willis7469

Sleep away camp! Awesome! I guess we might be close in age? I've noticed some similarities in our old school horror movies.


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> Sleep away camp! Awesome! I guess we might be close in age? I've noticed some similarities in our old school horror movies.


41 in the house


----------



## willis7469

Lol. Hit 40 in May.


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> Lol. Hit 40 in May.


Then we've definitely seen just about all the 80's slashers.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "Locke" on blu-ray from Netflix last night. An interesting "one man" movie that takes place in a car in real time. Definitely not a thrill ride but there is enough to keep you interested for it's 85 minute run time. Solid performance from Tom Hardy.


----------



## DocCasualty

asere said:


> Pretty good? Exceptionally good


+1!


----------



## asere

typ44q said:


> Rented "Locke" on blu-ray from Netflix last night. An interesting "one man" movie that takes place in a car in real time. Definitely not a thrill ride but there is enough to keep you interested for it's 85 minute run time. Solid performance from Tom Hardy.


I've been thinking about this one but I'm not sure if I can sit through a movie that only takes place in a car.


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Then we've definitely seen just about all the 80's slashers.


 haha! At least once. All the way from Halloween to dr giggles, and everything in between. I saw on storage wars, this couple found a "chucky", and "bride of chucky "doll, around 18 inches tall. Pretty sweet.


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> haha! At least once. All the way from Halloween to dr giggles, and everything in between. I saw on storage wars, this couple found a "chucky", and "bride of chucky "doll, around 18 inches tall. Pretty sweet.


That is a really cool item to find. Especially if it's original from back then.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Edge of Tomorrow last night. It was a good, enjoyable movie. I do tire a bit of the alien theme, but it was still entertaining and the audio and video were great. Recommended.


----------



## willis7469

Yeah. They were hoping that they were props, but turns out they were made for stores. Still... Iirc, $400us for them.


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> Yeah. They were hoping that they were props, but turns out they were made for stores. Still... Iirc, $400us for them.


Expensive but a nice collectible at the same time eerie.


----------



## NBPk402

Tonight I watched a movie I hadn't seen in years... Once Upon a Time in the West. Excellent movie, and this time I watched it in HD.


----------



## JBrax

We watched The Signal and enjoyed it. It kept me on the edge of my seat the entire movie.


----------



## typ44q

asere said:


> I've been thinking about this one but I'm not sure if I can sit through a movie that only takes place in a car.


It does require some patience but luckily the movie is only 85 minutes long. I was hoping there was going to be more mystery to it, kind of like "Buried" but this is more just a story of a man dealing with a problem.
I will say by about 1/2 through the movie I was getting pretty tired of hearing his phone ring..
I think it is worth a rental but definitely not something I would rush to the top of my queue.


----------



## asere

typ44q said:


> It does require some patience but luckily the movie is only 85 minutes long. I was hoping there was going to be more mystery to it, kind of like "Buried" but this is more just a story of a man dealing with a problem.
> I will say by about 1/2 through the movie I was getting pretty tired of hearing his phone ring..
> I think it is worth a rental but definitely not something I would rush to the top of my queue.


Thank you.


----------



## JQueen

Not out yet but really looking forward to American Sniper


----------



## DocCasualty




----------



## willis7469

JQueen said:


> Not out yet but really looking forward to American Sniper


 +1


----------



## asere

Cuban Fury with Nick Frost was funny and wife enjoyed the dance segments.


----------



## asere

Just saw Sleepaway Camp. Boy that ending never fails to shock me.


----------



## asere

The Railway Man was a really good film.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Serpent And The Rainbow last night. Seen it before but it had been awhile. Good flick. Very tempted to see Fury today at the local cinema.


----------



## typ44q

JBrax said:


> We watched Serpent And The Rainbow last night. Seen it before but it had been awhile. Good flick. Very tempted to see Fury today at the local cinema.


Have not seen that in ages, great movie! I am hoping they release it on bluray soon. Last year was the 25th anniversary and was hoping it would of been out for that.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> We watched Serpent And The Rainbow last night. Seen it before but it had been awhile. Good flick. Very tempted to see Fury today at the local cinema.


Yes the Serpent and the Rainbow was a really good movie. I remember watching it at the theater. Very creepy!!


----------



## Blainetsuds

Just went to see Fury at the theatre. Sound was awesome,:hsd: Dolby Atmos. The movie was not as good as I had hoped. I would rate it 6 out of 10.


----------



## DocCasualty

asere said:


> The Railway Man was a really good film.


+1


----------



## JBrax

Watched The Spectacular Now tonight. A pretty good movie that the wife and I both enjoyed. Nothing great with audio/video and more about story. Worth a watch.


----------



## willis7469

Green mile. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120689/?mode=desktop
Great movie.


----------



## ericzim

Watched Deliver Us From Evil earlier today, good story and a few good scares in it as well.


----------



## asere

The Fault in our Stars was really good. It was warm and funny but a one time see simply because it can be depressing since it has to do with cancer.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> The Fault in our Stars was really good. It was warm and funny but a one time see simply because it can be depressing since it has to do with cancer.


 Good movie indeed. You might check out The Spectacular Now also.


----------



## phillihp23

The snowpiercer.......didn't care for the ending.


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> The snowpiercer.......didn't care for the ending.


 Not what I want to hear. We have this one up next for movie night.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Good movie indeed. You might check out The Spectacular Now also.


Oh yeah. Is the movie similar to Fault in our Stars?


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Oh yeah. Is the movie similar to Fault in our Stars?


 Yes, very similar but still good.


----------



## phillihp23

Houdini..decent film on his life,


----------



## tcarcio

X-Men Day's of future passed.


----------



## vidiot33

tcarcio said:


> X-Men Day's of future passed.


What did you think of it?


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Million Dollar Arm and Brick Mansion. Both enjoyable movies.


----------



## willis7469

Saving private ryan. Amazing piece of work. The cast is overflowing with many who at the time were unknown, but went on to have great careers.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Saving private ryan. Amazing piece of work. The cast is overflowing with many who at the time were unknown, but went on to have great careers.


 Great movie and one that never gets old. I've probably watched it 4 or 5 times and still enjoy throwing it in from time to time.


----------



## tonyvdb

tcarcio said:


> X-Men Day's of future passed.


I enjoyed it, Some flaws in the plot but over all a fun movie and what I love is this series gets a reboot of sorts. Will be interesting to see what they do with the story now.


----------



## willis7469

Watched "lone survivor " today. Haven't seen it on our big system til now. I felt like I was the one being saved. The extras are great and provide insight to the dedication of recreating this story. 
Looks spectacular, and I'm still not sure how I don't have bullet holes, and shrapnel all over my house. Sounds so realistic. 
Thanks to our enlisted


----------



## JBrax

We watched Snowpiercer tonight and thought it was excellent. Just a really well thought out story that we found tied up perfectly at the end. Highly recommended and worthy of being added to the collection.


----------



## asere

Deliver Us from Evil.


----------



## asere

Deliver Us from Evil.


----------



## JQueen

Rise of the Guardian's on this chilly Saturday night with the kids and wife


----------



## asere

Chef was excellent.


----------



## willis7469

Captain America,Winter Soldier. Really enjoyed this. Soundtrack seemed just right. I liked how there was infrasonic bass that wasn't associated with explosions only. The surrounds were also well done and always active but disappearing, and expanding my room to the size of the environment. Great. 
Godzilla ... I've never seen a movie that was both so incredibly awesome,and incredibly terrible at the same time. I did love the homage to the originals campiness. The soundtrack was really well done also. The female muto's demise was a highlight. 
Rise of the planet of the apes now...


----------



## bkeeler10

Three movies in one day? Lucky . . .

I really liked the Captain America soundtrack too. Well balanced but explosive when needed (which was frequently!).


----------



## NBPk402

My wife and I just watched "Chef"... We both enjoyed it. :T :T


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> Three movies in one day? Lucky . . . I really liked the Captain America soundtrack too. Well balanced but explosive when needed (which was frequently!).


 explosive indeed!
Yes. It's a lucky day. Very rarely do I get 2! Let alone 3.


----------



## phillihp23

asere said:


> Deliver Us from Evil.


Got this one in the que for the next time I am able to sit down...Got the seahawks game starting soon so not likely this evening.


----------



## typ44q

Rented the 2014 "Neighbors" on bluray from Netflix. Enjoyable movie, had a few good laughs in it but overall I was hoping it would of been a little better.


----------



## B- one

We watched I mean suffered through Transformers age of extinction.


----------



## willis7469

B- one said:


> We watched I mean suffered through Transformers age of extinction.


 lol! I watched we were soldiers.


----------



## bkeeler10

Last night was X-Men: Days of Future Past. It was a great movie and we really enjoyed it. To put this in context, I am only familiar with X-Men through the movies of the past handful of years, and not through comics. I'd say it might be the best X-men movie I've seen.

The video was gorgeous, and what stood out most for me was how sharp everything was. The audio was also fantastic. No complaints, and highly recommended!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Bryan Ferry - Live in Lyon

Outstanding. Without a doubt, one of the best (if not THE best) live recordings I've ever seen. I'm not a massive ferry or Roxy music fan, and I watched the whole thing (except 2 tracks) as well as the 45-minute documentary on the making of the album Olympia. The performance, audio and video were all studio quality.

Highly recommended. (Note: there's special edition with book and CD for over $60, but I picked up the regular Blu-ray (new) from 3rd party seller on Amazon for $9 and change)


----------



## phillihp23

Just about to watch A Most Wanted Man.


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> Just about to watch A Most Wanted Man.


 How was it?


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> How was it?


So far good.

Well written plot..Great storyline...great acting.


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> So far good. Well written plot..Great storyline...great acting.


 About to go home and watch it.


----------



## asere

Did a blind buy with Maleficent and glad I bought it. The movie had excellent story along with visuals and audio. Also a demo worthy film I think.


----------



## asere

Sex Tape was quite funny. Better than what I expected.


----------



## nova

Grease... just because. Don't remember that much bass coming from Leo's '49 Merc every time the flamethrower exhaust kicked up.


----------



## willis7469

nova said:


> Grease... just because. Don't remember that much bass coming from Leo's '49 Merc every time the flamethrower exhaust kicked up.


 my wife makes me put that on once in awhile. One of her faves goin back to her teen years. It's fun. I'd love me an ol merc.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Maleficent and thought it was outstanding! Spectacular audio and video and the story was very good.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Watched Maleficent and thought it was outstanding! Spectacular audio and video and the story was very good.


I agree!


----------



## B- one

Watched Captain America 2 once again.


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> Watched Captain America 2 once again.


 Nice center channel!


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> I agree!


 One more thing…Angelina Jolie was perfect in that role.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> One more thing…Angelina Jolie was perfect in that role.


Yes she was. I would comment on the plot but don't want to spoil it for the ones that haven't seen it. As you know it was solid.


----------



## Mike Edwards

How to Train Your Dragon 2...... posted review


----------



## typ44q

Went to see "Interstellar" and really enjoyed it. The space scenes were amazing. I saw this in a regular theater and I plan on seeing it again in an IMAX theater.


----------



## asere

Wer was pretty good.


----------



## Crazykat




----------



## fokakis1

Mike Edwards said:


> How to Train Your Dragon 2...... posted review


I watched it as well. Amazing movie. Accurate review.


----------



## willis7469

Hercules last night. Ummmm? Based on a graphic novel, it's a little different, but entertaining. ...kind of. 
Dragons II, on the other hand(earlier comments) in the theater was awesome. They used a different animation technique/protocol/engine, and it looks spectacular. Can't wait to put it up on plasma. (No projector yet).


----------



## typ44q

Went to see "Birdman" in the theaters. I loved this movie! I highly recommend checking out the trailer for this movie and seeing if it appeals to you. 

I will be picking this up on Blu-ray as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Maleficent over the weekend with the kids. Enjoyed it quite a bit, especially Angelina Jolie who was great in her role. Audio and video were great - no complaints there. It wasn't quite as sinister as the trailers made it out to be IMO.


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched Maleficent over the weekend with the kids. Enjoyed it quite a bit, especially Angelina Jolie who was great in her role. Audio and video were great - no complaints there. It wasn't quite as sinister as the trailers made it out to be IMO.


 Every redbox I tried was out!!! Lots of good reviews. Avengers and Hercules for us.


----------



## asere

We saw A Haunted House 2 . What made it funny was that Gabriel Iglesias or Fluffy was in it. Still I found part one more amusing.
It does have crazy vulgar humor that can get old quick.


----------



## willis7469

My oldest(12) and I went to see Mockingjay. It was great. My SPL app showed peaks at 90db. We sat about 25'(too close) from the 8 trillion inch screen. 90db in my house is still 90db, but it doesn't seem to have the same scale(does that make sense?). The subs probably started rolling off at 25-30, but man the sound was just huge, from top to bottom. Watching dark knight now on blu ray. Great demo disk.


----------



## JBrax

The wife and I went to see Interstellar at IMAX. We enjoyed it although it was very long. Most anything Christopher Nolan makes I know I'm going to enjoy.


----------



## WLDock

I watched Planes: Fire and Rescue with the kids.


----------



## typ44q

Went to see "Interstellar" again, this time in an IMAX Theater. If you are planning on see this movie really try to do it in a IMAX theater, the impact of the audio alone was worth it.


----------



## asere

22 Jump Street was pretty good.


----------



## bkeeler10

Watched How To Train Your Dragon 2 on Saturday night (and the kids made us put it in again last night so they could watch it). It's an enjoyable movie and a good sequel IMO. The animation and video presentation of it are just amazing to watch. And the audio, while not the subwoofer juggernaut the first film was, still is quite satisfying.


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> Watched How To Train Your Dragon 2 on Saturday night (and the kids made us put it in again last night so they could watch it). It's an enjoyable movie and a good sequel IMO. The animation and video presentation of it are just amazing to watch. And the audio, while not the subwoofer juggernaut the first film was, still is quite satisfying.


Kids made you.....lol!!!!


----------



## bkeeler10

willis7469 said:


> Kids made you.....lol!!!!


:innocent:

:heehee:


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> The wife and I went to see Interstellar at IMAX. We enjoyed it although it was very long. Most anything Christopher Nolan makes I know I'm going to enjoy.


 funny we both watched Chris Nolan. Interstellar looks really cool. I've seen Matthew McConaughey interviewed(long time fan), and I liked his presentation. Anne Hathaway is a fun little thing too.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> funny we both watched Chris Nolan. Interstellar looks really cool. I've seen Matthew McConaughey interviewed(long time fan), and I liked his presentation. Anne Hathaway is a fun little thing too.


 Definitely worth heading out to IMAX to see this film. Like Inception I think a couple viewings might be in order to completely understand the movie.


----------



## willis7469

I wish I had an imax theater here. We have a 12 plex digital cinema. It's pretty wicked, but I still prefer watching at home. I've been beating the drum for a projector, but that's an uphill battle at best. My guess is ill be happy to give interstellar multiple viewings.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> I wish I had an imax theater here. We have a 12 plex digital cinema. It's pretty wicked, but I still prefer watching at home. I've been beating the drum for a projector, but that's an uphill battle at best. My guess is ill be happy to give interstellar multiple viewings.


 We normally prefer watching at home as well. Some movies are better are on the big screen and this is one of them.


----------



## willis7469

Some movies just are. I don't know its size, but it's measured in tens of feet. I guess about 30-40. Despite that, 3D is still not that compelling on it. I'm waiting for holographic displays!


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Some movies just are. I don't know its size, but it's measured in tens of feet. I guess about 30-40. Despite that, 3D is still not that compelling on it. I'm waiting for holographic displays!


 You'll be waiting awhile.


----------



## willis7469

Lol. I know. Someday?


----------



## asere

Hercules was a very good movie and the LFE was exceptional.


----------



## asere

The Fluffy Movie was really funny and touching too since it has to do with his life. Also saw The Purge 2 and thought it was much better than the first one.
Thinking about going old school tonight and maybe watch Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## willis7469

Jacobs ladder was a good one. I watched the day after tomorrow. I was surprised that a lot of the scenes with big catastrophic stuff had less infrasonic bass than the segues, and ominous foreshadowing scenes. The opening credits are a good example. Then I watched the last 30 minutes of "Rush" clockwork angels concert on palladia. After that was Aerosmith in Japan, tsunami relief concert. No question those two bands earned their reputations as masters of their craft. So tight, and on point.


----------



## B- one

I just picked up Jacobs ladder on Bluray it was at target for $4 or 5 bucks. I need to watch it as well.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> I just picked up Jacobs ladder on Bluray it was at target for $4 or 5 bucks. I need to watch it as well.


I'm watching it now. You got a good deal at that price.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> I just picked up Jacobs ladder on Bluray it was at target for $4 or 5 bucks. I need to watch it as well.


I just finished watching it and enjoyed it. I followed the movie well but the end kinda threw me off.
Tell me what you thought when you see it.


----------



## willis7469

Last night was "curse of the black pearl". Still fun after all these years. Seems the surround channels were more subdued than I remember. I even got up to check! Definitely on. I concluded that the mix was done this way intentionally, and seemed to add to the cohesive balance. I also think newer soundtracks(which are an evolution) are more aggressive in the rears, but also by design, they're less obvious. Does that make sense? Tonight was the taking of Pelham 123. Good movie. Not many standout moments but one. John Turturro, and Denzel Washington are in a helicopter, and I swear, the sound was everywhere, especially sounding like I could hear the engine and rotor above. I immediately thought of atmos. I can't wait to experience that.


----------



## moparz10

Went to see Interstellar,thought it was a very good scfi flick,it was a bit long but did not put us to sleep,i thought it had a decent plot.Here's what i didn't like after watching it in IMAX like some reviews had suggested i thought that theatre i went to had the seating was way to close to the curved screen,i was at the last row and scenes were flsahing by me as if i was on a roller coaster.the sound was awsome and will probably buy it when it hits bluray.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Rise of the Planet of the Apes on Friday night, in preparation for Dawn of the Planet of the Apes which will be released tomorrow. It had been three years since we saw Rise, and it was good to review. I really enjoyed watching it again.


----------



## willis7469

I loved "rise". I'm excited for "dawn" also. I hope the ppl who put up reviews on imdb had an axe to grind or something. Not very favorable. Despite that, I'm buying. I'll decide for myself to "go ape", or not.


----------



## pharoah

the newest movie ive watched.is the new hercules movie with the rock.


----------



## willis7469

pharoah said:


> the newest movie ive watched.is the new hercules movie with the rock.


 that's a fun one.


----------



## pharoah

willis7469 said:


> that's a fun one.


i agree it was alot of fun to watch.


----------



## typ44q

willis7469 said:


> I loved "rise". I'm excited for "dawn" also. I hope the ppl who put up reviews on imdb had an axe to grind or something. Not very favorable. Despite that, I'm buying. I'll decide for myself to "go ape", or not.


I have not looked at the IMDB reviews but it has a 91% on Rotten Tomatoes which is very impressive especially for a sequel! for reference Rise has a 82% and I would agree with both of those numbers. 
I went to see Dawn opening night and loved it!


----------



## typ44q

I went to see "Nightcrawler" last night and wow what a great movie and amazing performance from Jake Gyllenhaal. One of the best antihero roles I have seen in a long time.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes and loved it. It's not often the sequel is as good and this one was even better. Great audio and the story was excellent.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> We watched Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes and loved it. It's not often the sequel is as good and this one was even better. Great audio and the story was excellent.


Good to hear, as I just bought it last night!!


----------



## JBrax

Watched Stretch last night on Netflix. A different movie but very enjoyable and worth the time of sitting down to watch it.


----------



## phillihp23

"Giver"
Great movie IMO. Excellent cinematography. Great picture quality. The story line was thought provoking and enjoyable. Highly recommend this.

Video: :4stars::1star:
Audio: :4stars:
Plot::4stars:


----------



## Greenster

Just saw Godzilla. I really liked it. Much better than I thought it would be. I really think having a good sub makes all the difference in movies like this. 

After reading this post, I think I will put the newest planet of the apes movie back into my list.


----------



## phillihp23

Greenster said:


> After reading this post, I think I will put the newest planet of the apes movie back into my list.


There you go:spend: I have been anxiously awaiting my amazon delivery of this movie. I had recently revisited the first two films in the series and quickly pre-ordered the 3rd once it was available on amazon.

On another note if you haven't seen the documentary film "Project NIM" its a highly emotional roller coaster of ape research done in the early 70's...some of the material portrayed by Ceasar in Planet of the Apes shows similarities to things in the documentary...


----------



## B- one

Finally watched Dawn of the planet of the apes. Liked it a lot maybe not as much as the first but really close need to watch both back to back. Definite purchase in my book.


----------



## phillihp23

Expendables 3....was as expected..just a fun movie to watch with lots of explosions. Definitely a rental.


----------



## asere

I saw the Expendables 2, Tammy and Snowpiercer.


----------



## phillihp23

Hercules...good action movie, quality video and audio.
Except the few times that "The Rock" opened his mouth he fit the role well.


----------



## robsong

Dawn planet of the ages in 3D last night and The Giver tonight.


----------



## nico boom

Watched " Madagascar part 3" , animated movie about four animals leaving their zoo to find adventure.
The sound-effects produced by our big horn-system really make these kind of movies fun for the kids AND for daddy!


----------



## typ44q

Rented "A million ways to die in the west" on bluray from Netflix. If you like "Family Guy" humor you will probably like this movie. It plays like a two hour live action episode of Family Guy which for me was a bit too long. The movie had some good laughs but most of it fell flat.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Guardians of the Galaxy last night and it was just as enjoyable as the first time when we watched at the theater. Outstanding A/V quality and just a great story. A worthy addition to anyone's collection.


----------



## phillihp23

Been watching the Netflix Original Series Marco Polo. It has been pretty enjoyable so far.


----------



## asere

I saw Bloodwork and independent horror flick. You could tell by the camera used that it was low budget but the film was quite suspenseful and with nice special effects.


----------



## JBrax

We just finished watching The Giver. I wasn't expecting much but we were pleasantly surprised. Much better than expected. Next up The Maze Runner.


----------



## willis7469

The giver! Nice JBrax. I think it looks really good. In a dystopian way, lol. 

We just finished "Dragons" 2. While this was not an LFE fest. (As others said). It sounded great, and was still pretty powerful. The picture, as delivered by our plasma, was absolutely spectacular. Evidence of the new rendering engine and techniques. If this is the future of animation, wow! Oh yeah, it's a great story too.


----------



## asere

14 Blades was really good. The story was great and had excellent effects and lots of action.


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> 14 Blades was really good. The story was great and had excellent effects and lots of action.


 +14!


----------



## JBrax

We just finished up Maze Runner and thought it was ok. It was very interesting but the ending left us a little bit confused.


----------



## mgpuff

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - 2D version with Dolby Atmos
Very enjoyable really, and one the whole family can watch. The Dolby Atmos soundtrack was the best I have heard so far.


----------



## typ44q

Had the day off and watched "Jiro dreams of sushi" in HD streaming on Netflix. A simple and fascinating tale of a man that dedicated his life to making sushi.


----------



## black_z

Tron. Not a great movie, but tons of low content for the sub!


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Giver last weekend. It was pretty good. My wife had read the book and was surprised in a few instances at how far they deviated from the book's storyline. But it was pretty enjoyable.


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched The Giver last weekend. It was pretty good. My wife had read the book and was surprised in a few instances at how far they deviated from the book's storyline. But it was pretty enjoyable.


 Were you confused by the ending?


----------



## bkeeler10

Well, the ending was pretty, well, open-ended. But apparently the book is that way too, according to my wife, so perhaps it fits. Now that I think about it, though, the last couple of minutes 
*Spoiler* 



being a flashback of an earlier scene


 is -- confusing.


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> Well, the ending was pretty, well, open-ended. But apparently the book is that way too, according to my wife, so perhaps it fits. Now that I think about it, though, the last couple of minutes * SPOILER * is -- confusing.


 Yeah, I won't go into details about my confusion/conflict with the ending but it definitely left us debating the meaning after it was over.


----------



## asere

Into the Storm for me the camera thing got really boring but the effects were good and nice LFE. 
Let's be Cops was really funny and wouldn't mind watching again.


----------



## phillihp23

Ninja Turtles...fun rental.


----------



## asere

Anna was a good suspenseful movie.


----------



## stiffandcold

Saw the latest Hobbit the other day at the theater. Sounds/atmosphere were phenomenal! It was a long time since i had seen a recent movie that was worth it.


----------



## moosejr

stiffandcold said:


> Saw the latest Hobbit the other day at the theater. Sounds/atmosphere were phenomenal! It was a long time since i had seen a recent movie that was worth it.


Saw this yesterday great movie!


----------



## jgourlie

I watched If I Stay with the Wifey last night.

Was a decent chick flick


----------



## Blainetsuds

Watched Lucy yesterday, was a little disappointed. The movie seemed like it was made in a hurry,rushing to a somewhat predictable ending. Could of been a good movie with some plot expansion and a little less gangster involvement. Then tried to watch Tammy, could not even finish this movie. Not very good at all. When you watch as many movies as I do, not every movie night selection will be a winner.


----------



## Blainetsuds

I am having a good XMAS break. Got to see 2 more movies #1 The Equalizer. I thought this movie was very entertaining. I would give it a 7 out of 10. Also watched Neighbors ,not as good as I had hoped , but had a few laughs. :heehee:


----------



## asere

TMNT was good. Saw it with the family a second time.


----------



## asere

Wife and I just saw If I Stay. Definitely a chick flick but I did enjoy the story.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched "The Interview"...pretty funny movie.


----------



## stiffandcold

Saw "Killer Joe" yesterday.

Had a good laugh at the scene where he gets mad for not getting his money.


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> We watched "The Interview"...pretty funny movie.


 I watched a clip of the Eminem interview and thought that was funny. I've been hesitant as it seems the reviews have been mostly negative. I'll be watching this one at some point purely out of principle if nothing else!


----------



## phillihp23

Watched : The Interview. Mostly out of principle. In all honesty, if a nation is worried about this movie then they must be pretty fragile. IMO it was a stupid movie, a one time watch if that. But then again I don't find this type of comedy that funny (harsh language and high level of sexual insinuations).


----------



## asere

Guardians of the Galaxy was very good.


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> I watched a clip of the Eminem interview and thought that was funny. I've been hesitant as it seems the reviews have been mostly negative. I'll be watching this one at some point purely out of principle if nothing else!


IMDB had it at 8.3 yesterday, and it is down to 7.6 today... I never thought they updated so fast.


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> IMDB had it at 8.3 yesterday, and it is down to 7.6 today... I never thought they updated so fast.


 I use the Flixster app which utilizes Rotten Tomatoes as a rating for movies. It's actually much higher than I had remembered showing 52% of critics approving and 62% of users. I'll watch regardless for principle reasons alone.


----------



## JBrax

The wife and I watched Wild tonight at the theater. It was a great movie and truly amazing story. Highly recommended and I'll be adding it to the collection when it's released on Blu-Ray.


----------



## asere

13 Sins was wickedly fun.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

asere said:


> 13 Sins was wickedly fun.


I plan to check that one out very soon. 

Last night I watched Project X, what a crazy movie and make sure my teen never see's it, but I am sure it's too late:help:


----------



## willis7469

Picture_Shooter said:


> I plan to check that one out very soon. Last night I watched Project X, what a crazy movie and make sure my teen never see's it, but I am sure it's too late:help:


 Rofl!!! I loved project x. My oldest is 12 so he surely won't be watching it for awhile. I'm a little afraid for what will serve as inspiration for his generation as I know what inspired mine!


----------



## willis7469

Finally watched ninja turtles. 
Holy schnikies, what a crazy track. As I expected, there was an exaggerated low end profile. What I didn't expect was all the "flavors" of LFE. Excellent. The thing that surprised me the most was the level at which this was mastered. -20 MV is where we watched this at, and I had to take out my SPL meter cause it seemed a lot hotter than I thought it should have. At -20, I had many peaks in the mid 90's, but what surprised me more was I hit 107db at the LP in a certain scene on a mountain(no spoiler). I wished I had a system capable of full bandwidth (at least single hz) at reference. This would be insane. I was wondering too, about the influence of the atmos track. None to my knowledge, but overall this was a good 'n


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> 13 Sins was wickedly fun.


 Somehow this one snuck by me? After watching a preview I immediately envisioned Saw which I loved. Gonna have to rent it for sure! About to fire up The Equalizer.


----------



## JBrax

Just finished watching The Equalizer and all I can say is WOW! Talk about nonstop action and some pretty nice audio to go with it. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Just watched Equalizer. Great movie. 7 channel audio & video were outstanding


----------



## tcarcio

Just watched Master and Commander, Great movie.:T


----------



## willis7469

tcarcio said:


> Just watched Master and Commander, Great movie.:T


 +1


----------



## Savjac

The Equalizer Yum


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Savjac said:


> The Equalizer Yum


Saw this one a few days back. Good movie and don't ever under estimate the employees that works at your local Home Depot or Lowes!!  :rofl2:


----------



## Picture_Shooter

willis7469 said:


> Rofl!!! I loved project x. My oldest is 12 so he surely won't be watching it for awhile. I'm a little afraid for what will serve as inspiration for his generation as I know what inspired mine!


Yup!! No kidding  . All I know was if this is called fun, then I lost out in my young'in days.:yikes:


----------



## asere

As Above, So Below had really good suspense.


----------



## Savjac

"The Purge, Anarchy"

I was surprised, it was really suspenseful, good and less gory than the first installment.


----------



## asere

Wife and I saw The Equalizer and loved it. Denzel is such a great actor and took on everyone as easy as catching a fly with a swatter.


----------



## asere

Just saw Tusk directed by Kevin Smith. This was indeed an odd film but intriguing at the same time. 
Also saw Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. Excellent all the way from start to finish.


----------



## asere

Savjac said:


> "The Purge, Anarchy"
> 
> I was surprised, it was really suspenseful, good and less gory than the first installment.


Yeah I also thought it was suspenseful. Also better than the first one.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Dawn of the Planet of the Apes last night and enjoyed it very much. Both the story and the audiovisual presentation were top notch IMO. Looking forward to the next installment and hoping it won't be over three years this time!


----------



## JBrax

Watched 13 Sins and thought it was ok. Nothing spectacular and very similar to Saw without the quality of acting. While watching the previews I was intrigued by Blue Ruin. Has anyone watched it? Reviews seem very positive on it.


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched Dawn of the Planet of the Apes last night and enjoyed it very much. Both the story and the audiovisual presentation were top notch IMO. Looking forward to the next installment and hoping it won't be over three years this time!


 I've been in total ape nerd mode for about a month. I watched tons of "extras", and went nerd. It really makes me want to be part of the process of making a film. Very well done, and inspiring in a surprising way. Next one looks like 2016.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Watched 13 Sins and thought it was ok. Nothing spectacular and very similar to Saw without the quality of acting. While watching the previews I was intrigued by Blue Ruin. Has anyone watched it? Reviews seem very positive on it.


 haven't seen either, but the Saw series had me goin back every Halloween. I love the packaging (it's mostly transparent with some minimal graphics). SO many crazy scenes, but for some reason the first thing in my mind when someone says Saw, is falling into the pit full of syringes!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> haven't seen either, but the Saw series had me goin back every Halloween. I love the packaging (it's mostly transparent with some minimal graphics). SO many crazy scenes, but for some reason the first thing in my mind when someone says Saw, is falling into the pit full of syringes!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh......


 The Saw series is one of my favorites. Aside from the crazy scenes it was actually a well written story.


----------



## willis7469

Agreed. When I first got into them, I didn't think there'd be much longevity. It's like a shorter more intense season of criminal minds, or csi.


----------



## stiffandcold

Watched 21 jumpstreet and American Trip

Both were hilarious

Jonah Hill is a hell of a funny dude


----------



## willis7469

We caught 21 jumpstreet on dish the other night. Hilarious! I love Jonah Hill, and much to my surprise, my wife was laughing like a maniac. Good stuff.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched The Equalizer, was very disappointed in this movie. Had very little resemblance to the TV series and turned it off half way through because it was so bad. Very surprising for a movie with Denzel Washington.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Watched The Equalizer, was very disappointed in this movie. Had very little resemblance to the TV series and turned it off half way through because it was so bad. Very surprising for a movie with Denzel Washington.


 Wow, really? I'm not sure how closely they were trying to mimic the original but I thought it was great!


----------



## VicW

To have and have not with Bogart.


----------



## JQueen

Jack Ryan Shadow Recruit on Netflix .


----------



## typ44q

re watched "Guardians of the Galaxy" as a on demand rental with my sister and brother in law, they had not seen it yet and they both loved it.


----------



## PassingInterest

My _much_-better half and I just saw *Gone Girl* at the dollar theater.

Wow!

That's my whole review right there. I'll try to keep it shorter next time.


----------



## asere

We saw Left Behind with Nicolas Cage. The film was pretty good even though it seemed to me that it had to do more with surviving the plane crash vs the apocalypse.
Also saw No Good Deed. It was much better than expected.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "Cuban Fury" on bluray from Netflix. A rather enjoyable and silly, if not entirely predictable movie starring Nick Frost and Rashida Jones. 3/5 stars


----------



## asere

typ44q said:


> Rented "Cuban Fury" on bluray from Netflix. A rather enjoyable and silly, if not entirely predictable movie starring Nick Frost and Rashida Jones. 3/5 stars


Yes it was enjoyable indeed.


----------



## JBrax

Haven't watched it yet but just picked up Gone Girl. I've really been looking forward to it and wanted to catch it at the theater. Have yet to hear or read a bad review.


----------



## Andre

The Equalizer. Robert (Denzel) seem genuinely annoyed it took him 19 seconds to kill the first 5 guys instead of 16 seconds. Oh and just once I want to see a Russian mafia or Japanese yakusa take off their shirts and have nothing but Saturday morning cartoon figures for tattoos.


----------



## JBrax

Gone Girl was an excellent film and worthy of all the hype. A worthy addition to the library.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Gone Girl was an excellent film and worthy of all the hype. A worthy addition to the library.


I will check this one out soon.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched "No Good Deed" and "As Above, Same as Below"

Both decent films. 
"As Above, Same as Below" was much more interesting than I expected. I had thought it was just a typical horror flick, it had a much more in-depth storyline but some great creepy horror moments.

Also watched "Left Behind". Ok, rental.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "The Skeleton Twins" on bluray from Netflix. Slightly depressing and dark movie with just enough comedy to make it very enjoyable. Well worth renting. 5/5 stars


----------



## mrm14

Watched Father Goose with Cary Grant.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> Gone Girl was an excellent film and worthy of all the hype. A worthy addition to the library.


Every bit of hype was deserved. Almost flawless movie. I only wish I could have reviewed it for you guys


----------



## Mike Edwards

mrm14 said:


> Watched Father Goose with Cary Grant.
> 
> Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fyupldu0Eng


Fantastic Cary grant flick. One of my favorites


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> Every bit of hype was deserved. Almost flawless movie. I only wish I could have reviewed it for you guys


 Why couldn't you?


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> Why couldn't you?


long story short, Fox has stopped sending out screeners and the only ones priviliged enough to get the limited ones they are sending out are the handful of sites as big as Blu-ray.com..... places like AVS, HTF, us etc have to get them out of pocket now ...I try to pick up as many as I can that I feel are too important to miss, but I was running shy of cash this week


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> long story short, Fox has stopped sending out screeners and the only ones priviliged enough to get the limited ones they are sending out are the handful of sites as big as Blu-ray.com..... places like AVS, HTF, us etc have to get them out of pocket now ...I try to pick up as many as I can that I feel are too important to miss, but I was running shy of cash this week


 Ah, I got ya. I'm sure a review will come at some point. I loved it!


----------



## PassingInterest

I wish we could set up an HTS reviewer fund, so it doesn't have to come out of your own pocket.


----------



## Mike Edwards

PassingInterest said:


> I wish we could set up an HTS reviewer fund, so it doesn't have to come out of your own pocket.


90% of the movies I do are all studio copies, but since Fox and a few other studios titles are hard to come by I supplement sometime so it's not that bad


----------



## willis7469

Mike Edwards said:


> 90% of the movies I do are all studio copies, but since Fox and a few other studios titles are hard to come by I supplement sometime so it's not that bad


 pretty sure I speak for our community when I say thank you mike.


----------



## typ44q

In recognition of it being snubbed by the Oscars, I watched "The Lego Movie" on bluray last night. How this wonderful movie was not nominated is just beyond me.


----------



## PassingInterest

typ44q said:


> In recognition of it being snubbed by the Oscars, I watched "The Lego Movie" on bluray last night. How this wonderful movie was not nominated is just beyond me.


I agree and by the way, _Everything Is Awesome! Everything Is Cool When You're Part of a Team!_
Oh, now I have that song stuck in my head again.


----------



## typ44q

PassingInterest said:


> I agree and by the way, _Everything Is Awesome! Everything Is Cool When You're Part of a Team!_
> Oh, now I have that song stuck in my head again.


HAHA I just text-ed my roommate the same thing after he commented that he had the song stuck in his head


----------



## PassingInterest

willis7469 said:


> pretty sure I speak for our community when I say thank you mike.


Well said!

I think I tend to assume that in some telepathic or clairvoyant way the fine Shack reviewers just automatically know how very much we all appreciate and respect and admire their efforts. I am right about that, aren't I? Yeah, they just _know_! But, well, *Thumbs Up* anyway! There, I said it. :T :T


----------



## willis7469

PassingInterest said:


> Well said! I think I tend to assume that in some telepathic or clairvoyant way the fine Shack reviewers just automatically know how very much we all appreciate and respect and admire their efforts. I am right about that, aren't I? Yeah, they just know! But, well, Thumbs Up anyway! There, I said it. :T :T


 Here here! Or hear hear? Or hear here?
We'll said as well.


----------



## asere

A Walk Among the Tombstones was well written and suspenseful.


----------



## stiffandcold

-22 jump street
-The change up
-The hanger over 1 & 2


----------



## JBrax

Wanted, an older movie but still a good one. Picked up the Blu-Ray from the $5 bin so good deal to boot.


----------



## willis7469

Peter Jacksons King King. One of my favorites, ever. Love the t-Rex battle. 
Prometheus was yesterday. Soundtrack is cool, but I forgot how terrible a movie it is. Potential not realized.


----------



## B- one

We finally watched Guardians of the Galaxy great movie!!


----------



## asere

Wife and I saw Jessabelle. The movie had us jumping from the couch.


----------



## PassingInterest

asere said:


> Wife and I saw Jessabelle. The movie had us jumping from the couch.


Whoa! If that one made _you _jump, it may be too scary for me. 

Still, I'll have to give it a try. I just placed an order for the disc. 

How wide would you estimate the *Popcorn Shower* radius during the jump-and-scream scenes for this one? I'm guessing 3 seats in each direction, maybe even 4. I pity the fools that sit anywhere near me during this one.


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Wife and I saw Jessabelle. The movie had us jumping from the couch.


 awesome!!!!!!!!!!! Going to get it now!


----------



## asere

This is Where I Leave You and Mr. Peabody and Sherman. Both very good movies.


----------



## phillihp23

I watched Fury and Lucy. Both good movies. Really enjoyed Fury.


----------



## JBrax

We just watched A Walk Among The Tombstones and enjoyed it. Pretty much status quo for what Liam Neeson does but he does it well. Definitely worthy of a rental.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Tusk..its a odd, strange, quirky movie which is far from serious.


----------



## asere

phillihp23 said:


> Watched Tusk..its a odd, strange, quirky movie which is far from serious.


Odd it was!


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> Odd it was!





phillihp23 said:


> Watched Tusk..its a odd, strange, quirky movie which is far from serious.


I really need to watch that one.


----------



## mvision7m

Gone Girl on blu ray. Enjoyed the first 3/4, didn't care for the ending at all.


----------



## JBrax

mvision7m said:


> Gone Girl on blu ray. Enjoyed the first 3/4, didn't care for the ending at all.


 One of the better movies I've seen lately. The ending is what really made it great to me. A twist I haven't seen since The Sixth Sense.


----------



## PassingInterest

*Jessabelle *was good spooky fun.


----------



## asere

PassingInterest said:


> Jessabelle was good spooky fun.


Yes it was. Looking forward to seeing Annabelle this weekend.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Lucy last night and thought it was ok. Some pretty good LFE for the bassheads.


----------



## typ44q

I binge watched the first season of "Broad City" on Amazon instant video. This comedy central show is certainly not for everyone but I love it.


----------



## EGH

Hello my name is Elia, I am a new member of this forum.

Well last night I watched "Les nouveaux sauvages" or "RELATOS SALVAJES" in English (WILD TALES).

SYNOPSIS
"Vulnerable before a reality that can suddenly be modified and become unpredictable, the characters of Wild Tales cross the thin line that divides civilization from brutality. A story about love deception, the return of the past, a tragedy, or even the violence contained in an everyday detail, appear themselves to push them towards the abyss, into the undeniable pleasure of losing control".

In fact I copied this citation from the site of Festival de Canne because this film was in the official selection of the festival in 2014.

In fact it's really a good movie, well even if I watched it subtitled, I was feeling all the black humor of the situation. I think that the acting was perfect as well as the directing.


----------



## PassingInterest

Elia--Hey! I used to live in Paris!
Well, Paris, _Texas_, I mean.

Thanks for sharing and welcome to the Shack!


----------



## phillihp23

Watched "Babadook" and "The Salvation". Babadook was a typical horror flick as of usual.

The Salvation I found to be a solid western style, vengeance film. Definitely worth a watch. :3.5stars:

Also watched a film called "Canopy" recently. BORING! If you want to peel your eyes out and scream silently from within your soul as its so psychologically pains taking to watch be my guest. It' literally almost a silent film. Drove me nuts....and the plot if you can really find one is basically non existent. :rant:


----------



## Blainetsuds

Watched John Wick, thought it was OK. Another tough guy done wrong by, revenge movie. With an over reactive weak plot. Keannu Reeves fortunately did not have to do any acting. Spoke maybe 12 lines in the whole movie.


----------



## tcarcio

Watched the Equalizer. Not bad with pretty good surround sound.


----------



## BNestico

Just got done watching The Pacific over the past few days, it's really well done all around, picture and sound are fantastic across all 10 episodes, some serious bass in some of the battle scenes.


----------



## Blainetsuds

Wow that is cool, I am re-watching Band of Brothers which is awesome. Then the Pacific will be added to my list. Both are very well done mini-series, with great sound and visuals.


----------



## willis7469

Blainetsuds said:


> Wow that is cool, I am re-watching Band of Brothers which is awesome. Then the Pacific will be added to my list. Both are very well done mini-series, with great sound and visuals.


 agreed! I saw around Christmas time, a couple of double sets for less than 40bucks. Awesome.


----------



## BNestico

The pacific gets a lot of hate from people who were already huge fans of Band of Brothers, which I am. However I thought The Pacific was every bit as good. Now I'd just like to see them make one about WWI.


----------



## asere

The Other Woman was pretty funny.


----------



## RTS100x5

This week

FURY - pretty bland script /ww2 plot but great sound lots of explosion / very good acting
EQUALIZER - Love Denzel acting / a really good surround sound
THE INTERVIEW - mostly dull but sometimes very funny


----------



## tcarcio

I watched The Purge last night. I thought it would just be a typical hacker movie but it actually had a pretty good plot to it.


----------



## asere

Annabelle was pretty eerie.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched "Runaway Train"... Hadn't watched it in a long time.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched "Vice". Interesting movie as the concept may not be that far off in reality.
Its pegged as an Artificial intelligence film. Looking past the general rental quality of the film, its kinda scary how close real science is to the ideology presented.


----------



## asere

Delivery Man was a good movie.


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> Delivery Man was a good movie.


Todd reviewed that one a year or so ago and I never got to watch it. I kinda want to watch it now that you reminded me


----------



## bkeeler10

Finally watched Guardians of the Galaxy on Friday night. I enjoyed it a lot and would watch it again. Audio and video were great too. I think I did succumb to the hype on this one a little too much. I wasn't disappointed or let down per se, but I guess I was not quite as blown away by it as I thought I might be going in to it. Gotta keep expectations in check I guess. Regardless, I liked it a lot!


----------



## asere

Mike Edwards said:


> Todd reviewed that one a year or so ago and I never got to watch it. I kinda want to watch it now that you reminded me


The movie was good with some humor and good drama. I'm glad I came across it on tv. I like Vince Vaughn's acting in all of his films. If you happen to watch it let me know what you think.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Boxtrolls with the kids last night (thanks to Mike Edwards' review for making me aware of this movie). It was a fun time and I think everyone enjoyed it. The story was fun, and the voice talent was fantastic, especially Ben Kingsley as Snatcher. The animation style also makes it unusual and interesting to watch. It was a good time.


----------



## Blainetsuds

Watched Giver last night. I thought it had an interesting story idea but was not expanded on well. Almost like there was something missing. The actors however were enjoyable.


----------



## tonyvdb

ellisr63 said:


> I watched "Runaway Train"... Hadn't watched it in a long time.


Oh boy, there is a classic. Haven t seen that one in a long time either.


----------



## NBPk402

Blainetsuds said:


> Watched Giver last night. I thought it had an interesting story idea but was not expanded on well. Almost like there was something missing. The actors however were enjoyable.


It was actually better than I thought it would be... My wife didn't want to watch it as she had read the book. I watched it and liked it so she decided to watch it and she liked it too. :T


----------



## Blainetsuds

Runaway Train now that was a great movie, that a lot of people are not familiar with. My wife and I just watched The Taking of Pelham 123 , we both really liked it.


----------



## willis7469

Blainetsuds said:


> Runaway Train now that was a great movie, that a lot of people are not familiar with. My wife and I just watched The Taking of Pelham 123 , we both really liked it.


 we enjoyed Pelham 123 too.


----------



## jtl

Watched Lucy.....not bad.


----------



## NBPk402

Blainetsuds said:


> Runaway Train now that was a great movie, that a lot of people are not familiar with. My wife and I just watched The Taking of Pelham 123 , we both really liked it.


Did you watch the original "Taking Pelham 123" or the remake?


----------



## phillihp23

Watched "The Drop" and "Way of the Gun" and "Automata". 
I enjoyed The Drop. 
Way of the gun was ok. Rental if you ask me. Pretty expected ending.
Automata was interesting, a futuristic robot/AI movie.


----------



## Blainetsuds

ellisr63 said:


> Did you watch the original "Taking Pelham 123" or the remake?


I watched the remake I have never seen the original. Is it worth a look and can it be found for a download or stream.I will check Netflix and Crackel.


----------



## willis7469

Watched maleficent with the kids. (Ironically at a Disney resort) I enjoyed it a lot as did the kids. Huge problem though. (2actually). 32" screen and not only tiny, but crummy speakers too. When the dragon is breathing fire in the castle, I was trying to imagine my subs in my mind. Lol. It's on the list now.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Fury tonight and really enjoyed it. Some very graphic scenes involving war that were brutal. Outstanding audio to boot and a worthy addition to the library.


----------



## tcarcio

Watched We were Soldiers for the 3rd time. Being a true story it is an emotional film to say the least. Watched it on HD dvd and like they say Perfect picture and sound.


----------



## willis7469

tcarcio said:


> Watched We were Soldiers for the 3rd time. Being a true story it is an emotional film to say the least. Watched it on HD dvd and like they say Perfect picture and sound.


 Love that one.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "Inside Llewyn Davis" on bluray from Netflix. I am a big Coen brothers fan and this movie fits right in with some of their best stuff. It was not really what I was expecting after seeing the trailers for it and I can understand why some people might not like it but it's definitely worth a rental.


----------



## willis7469

We're on vacation, so I tried something different. I streamed dawn of the planet of the apes from my iTunes to my iPhone. Id say it was pretty cool, all things considered. Much better than the time I watched 3:10 to Yuma on a 2nd gen iPod nano. Ugh...


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> We're on vacation, so I tried something different. I streamed dawn of the planet of the apes from my iTunes to my iPhone. Id say it was pretty cool, all things considered. Much better than the time I watched 3:10 to Yuma on a 2nd gen iPod nano. Ugh...


 Movies on the 6 Plus aren't half bad. Now the audio leaves a little to be desired.


----------



## willis7469

Lol. While the audio has arguably never been better on a phone, I agree totally, and that's why I used my trusty jlabs ear buds. I only have a 4.7 but it's a great display. Next one will be bigger.


----------



## asere

Last night I rented Big Driver. A Lifetime movie about an author that takes revenge on her captor. Slow at times but nicely made.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched What If last night. I keep hoping that there will be a romantic comedy worth watching and this one had decent reviews (for a rom-com) but it was hard to get into for me. Better than some but not great.


----------



## jtl

Watched Basic last evening, a little hard to follow at times but a great movie. Went online to get the in-and-outs of the storyline.


----------



## asere

Last night we saw Fury. A very good film and the ending was epic. Also saw Más ***** que la Noche. A Spanish horror film that was not worth watching.


----------



## mvision7m

Guardians of the Galaxy blu ray. Fantastic fun. Superb A/V quality.


----------



## asere

The Book of Life was really good with an amusing storyline. Loved the characters.


----------



## Blainetsuds

Watched Gone Girl , thought it was a very good movie. With some great plot twists and an interesting ending, IMHO.(Some reviewers did not like the ending) Worthy of a rental for sure.


----------



## sgtlamar

Divergent pretty good but story reminded me of hunger games a little bit but still good.


----------



## Jedi940

Last night was Enders game. Pretty decent. Very nice audio. Would have liked more background on the alien race though.


----------



## JBrax

John Wick was a bloody good time! Pun intended.


----------



## moparz10

kill the messenger, has to be on the top ten list for me,really makes you think while keeping you engaged.not a special effects or lfe movie.very much enjoyed it.


----------



## jd371

We are expecting more snow over the weekend here in the Northeast so I picked up a couple of movies on Tuesday. I have John Wick and The Maze Runner, and after work today I plan on getting Fury and taking a look in the $7.99 bin at BB.
I never had a chance to see Captain America : The Winter Soldier in theaters, but watched it last night on cable and enjoyed it. Both good movies, but liked this one better than the first.


----------



## stiffandcold

Watched Encounters of the Spooky kind lately.

Really good old school chinese fighting movie with some witchcraft/horror thrown in for good mesure. 

Best film I saw in the style since a while.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Avatar 3D on my shiny new Sony 65x950B. incredible


----------



## asere

Last night we saw John Wick and Stonehearst Asylum. 
Today saw The Spongebob Movie with the kids and later saw the 1978 Piranha.


----------



## bkeeler10

Last night we watched The Maze Runner. Pretty interesting show. I kind of felt like reading the book would fill in a lot of missing details. Enjoyed it regardless. And the audio was simply spectacular, with amazing and immersive surround sound (including some stuff that imaged overhead) and awesome bass. I did have a little trouble with dialogue here and there, but otherwise awesome!


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Last night we saw John Wick and Stonehearst Asylum. Today saw The Spongebob Movie with the kids and later saw the 1978 Piranha.


 wow. I feel like we were separated at birth. Lol. When I was young, "Piranha" was a favorite. I think there's 3? Good campy fun.


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> wow. I feel like we were separated at birth. Lol. When I was young, "Piranha" was a favorite. I think there's 3? Good campy fun.


Lol! Love the 70 and 80's horror genre.


----------



## RTS100x5

2 of my favs from the 70's lddude:

SOYLENT GREEN

OMEGA MAN


----------



## lcaillo

Ackk! I was just getting ready to make some guacamole for lunch and you ruined it by mentioning Soylent Green.


----------



## robsong

Watched John Wick last night and I enjoyed it a lot. :T


----------



## bkeeler10

Last night we watched Planes: Fire and Rescue with the kids. Everyone enjoyed it I think. Sure it was a bit formulaic but that's not automatically bad IMO. The sound was an enjoyable presentation. I will try to watch it again some time when the kids are not there and I can goose the volume a few notches!


----------



## PassingInterest

lcaillo said:


> Ackk! I was just getting ready to make some guacamole for lunch and you ruined it by mentioning Soylent Green.


Ha ha! I may never look at guacamole the same way again.


----------



## ambientcafe

Revisted 'Tetro' last nite ... moody arthouse melodrama with exquisitely-rapturous black & white cinematography and an evocative score ... always a delight to watch on my 140" CIH screen :TT


----------



## typ44q

"Whiplash" is finally playing near me so I went to see it in the theaters this past weekend. Great movie, very tense. I felt exhausted by the end of the movie but in a good way. JK Simmons was excellent and really earned his academy nomination for best supporting actor.


----------



## JBrax

We ventured out to the local theater for American Sniper last night. Good movie and very intense at times. Not at the level of Lone Survivor but good nonetheless.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched "7th Son of the 7th Son" in 3D at the theater this past weekend. Pretty decent movie, short run time for a theater release, under 2 HR run time.


----------



## mvision7m

John Wick blu ray. Great action and fighting sequences. Pounding soundtrack. Good, escapist fun.


----------



## JQueen

Watched American Graffiti


----------



## ambientcafe

JQueen said:


> Watched American Graffiti


FYI -- 'American Graffiti' is best enjoyed with a pint of 'Old Harper' ... :R


----------



## JBrax

We watched Nightcrawler last night and enjoyed it.


----------



## tcarcio

Watched Fury and enjoyed it. Good workout for my sub and buttkickers...:hsd:


----------



## NBPk402

Watched Predestination last night... Pretty good movie.


----------



## eXPLaT

Started the Transformers Trilogy in Blu-ray, done with the first one, two more to go.

Yay, good fun though not too series, the first one was the best, had a lot more characters and storyline.


----------



## willis7469

Double feature! Rise/Dawn of the planet of the apes. I last watched "Dawn" on my phone/earbuds while on vacation. No comparison whatsoever. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## asere

This weekend it might be Gone Girl, Juan of the Dead, and for Valentines we will watch The Best of Me. My wife loves the Nicholas Sparks novels/films.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched " Crossing Lines" season 2 on Netflix.


----------



## JQueen

Let's be Cops tonight


----------



## chashint

Metropolis
Soundtrack by Giorgio Moroder

It's been on Netflix for a while.
Great classic movie and I absolutely love the 80's soundtrack.
Saw this movie upon release in the theater and rented the VHS from Blockbuster several times since then.
Bought the BD when it was released but the transfer was terrible.
The version that is on Netflix is a good quality transfer.


----------



## asere

Juan of the Dead was a funny film with Cuban humor. Now watching The Best of Me!


----------



## B- one

I have been watching to much Netflix lately! So we are on our second movie of the day! Today's double feature is Live,Die,Repeat and Godzilla! Here's hoping we start a third!


----------



## JBrax

Watched Kill The Messenger last night. Based on a true story and definitely worthy of a rental.


----------



## willis7469

Tried watching "Joe" a couple days ago. Only made it about a half hour.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Finally got to see xmen days of future past. I think quick silver's part made the movie. They should have kept him in it more.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Watching TMNT again now but this time in 3d. All I can say is wow the 3d on my Epson 6020 looks fantastic. Also the audio is awesome, watching it alone so listening at reference level. You have to love snow days from work lol.


----------



## mpompey

Avatar Director's Cut


----------



## mpompey

Yesterday I went and saw Jupiter Ascending at my local cinema.

I had really wanted to like this movie and was kinda hype from
the trailers. I like the Wachowski "siblings" version of Cloud Atlas
and was looking for something new.

I wont spoil the film but suffice it to say I didn't like it. Besides 
visuals and sound, there was nothing there. It deserved it's 2/10
on rotten tomatoes


----------



## JQueen

We watched Mr.Peabody and Sherman the kids really seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Crazykat

Here is another movie you might want to watch that will give your subs and home theater system a work out. My 3 PSA subs loved handling the LFE in this movie and I must say I had never seen my grilles on my XS30 bubble out so much.  

*Warning...*This movie has floor and wall shaking sound effects so You may want to have your volume adjusted a little lower when it first begins and then adjust up to what you system can handle. Ha 










I will certainly buy the Blu-ray when the price comes down a little.


----------



## RTS100x5

Crazykat said:


> Here is another movie you might want to watch that will give your subs and home theater system a work out. My 3 PSA subs loved handling the LFE in this movie and I must say I had never seen my grilles on my XS30 bubble out so much.
> 
> *Warning...*This movie has floor and wall shaking sound effects so You may want to have your volume adjusted a little lower when it first begins and then adjust up to what you system can handle. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will certainly buy the Blu-ray when the price comes down a little.


YA try the opening 1 minute of LIVE DIE REPEAT : EDGE OF TOMORROW ... you've been warned...:hsd:


----------



## Crazykat

RTS100x5 said:


> YA try the opening 1 minute of LIVE DIE REPEAT : EDGE OF TOMORROW ... you've been warned...:hsd:


I have watched it and I had my sound set up when it started, thought I was going to break some windows before I could turn it down.:yikes:


----------



## sub_crazy

RTS100x5 said:


> YA try the opening 1 minute of LIVE DIE REPEAT : EDGE OF TOMORROW ... you've been warned...:hsd:


I got the warning beforehand and played that about 6 times, each time at a louder volume. Never seen the cones on my SI 24" subs move so much :hsd: :bigsmile:


----------



## sub_crazy

Crazykat said:


> Here is another movie you might want to watch that will give your subs and home theater system a work out. My 3 PSA subs loved handling the LFE in this movie and I must say I had never seen my grilles on my XS30 bubble out so much.
> 
> *Warning...*This movie has floor and wall shaking sound effects so You may want to have your volume adjusted a little lower when it first begins and then adjust up to what you system can handle. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will certainly buy the Blu-ray when the price comes down a little.


The bass on this was surprising, fun soundtrack and an interesting movie. Not a repeat viewing for me but it would be nice to have the disc to demo the subs every now and then.


----------



## asere

sub_crazy said:


> The bass on this was surprising, fun soundtrack and an interesting movie. Not a repeat viewing for me but it would be nice to have the disc to demo the subs every now and then.


Glad to know the bass is good. I shall rent this one.


----------



## phillihp23

Of recent I have watched a few movies...they include:

The Timber: A story about two brother who go out into the wilderness to hunt down their estranged father, who left when they were young, in an attempt to turn him in for a reward to keep their family home which is about to be taken from them by the bank. 

John Doe Vigilante : Ok, movie. A movie based on how one citizen decides to take justice upon his own hands as the justice system is failing society. 

The Dark Valley: Interesting foreign film, about a village hidden in the mountains. The family that rules the town with a ruthless hand and the retribution that comes to lay on them from the one that got away. I really enjoyed this film.

The Little Death: Not a movie for non-adults. About Adult desires in a relationship (in intimate ways). And what they will do to achieve them.

Wild Card: Jason Statham, need I say more. Action movie, fun and enjoyable.

St. Vincent:Comical at times, an enjoyable movie about a relationship between a young neighbor boy and an elderly disgruntled neighbor resulting in a understanding of each other and the struggles of life.

Laggies: A mix between a young girls coming to age and a young adult finding herself and what she wants in life, mainly what relationship.

Foxcatcher: An interesting movie, yet not that fun or exciting to watch. I will say that the Team Coach is a strange character. Good acting to play the character.

Dying of the Light: A Nicholas Cage movie about a CIA agent bent on catching the one that got away, at all costs. Enjoyable movie, leans more on the plot than a high action film.


----------



## ambientcafe

Started watching Studio Ghibli's latest, 'The Tale of the Princess Kaguya' last nite. Traditional hand-drawn animation serves this affecting story perfectly, and is a refreshing departure from the current CGI-laden fare out there. Watching it in the original japanese audio track, which is always preferable with foreign language titles. In any case, the film certainly deserves its universal acclaim -- nominated for 'Best Animated Feature Film' in this Sunday's Oscars, and a *100%* score on R/T's ! :5stars:


----------



## JBrax

Watched Predestination the other night and loved it! Without providing too much info lets just say it's got some outstanding twists towards the end.


----------



## phillihp23

Looking forward to my delivery of "The Judge" from Amazon this evening. Should provide some good entertainment this weekend from what the reviews have said.


----------



## JQueen

Tonight is date night with the wife (if the kids stay asleep) and the movie we will be watching is Gone Girl. Heard really good things, so we will see


----------



## asere

JQueen said:


> Tonight is date night with the wife (if the kids stay asleep) and the movie we will be watching is Gone Girl. Heard really good things, so we will see


Gone Girl for us too if kids head to bed early!


----------



## sub_crazy

JBrax said:


> Watched Predestination the other night and loved it! Without providing too much info lets just say it's got some outstanding twists towards the end.


I had never even heard of this movie so thanks for the heads up.

Just looked at the reviews and got a 83% on rotten tomatoes, it is in the que for sure.


----------



## asere

Wife and I saw Endless Love a decent love film. Also finally got to see Gone Girl. That was a very good film that we both really enjoyed. The ending....well I'll let you be the judge. Very good regardless.


----------



## PassingInterest

*asere*--My wife and I fully agree with your assessment of Gone Girl.


----------



## JQueen

Gone Girl was a very interesting movie. I liked it but don't know if I would want to watch again.


----------



## JBrax

Has anyone seen Birdman yet?


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> Has anyone seen Birdman yet?


Started watching it, didnt find it interesting. While it may be good acting, I found it shall we say, less than worth my time to watch (storyline concept IMO stupid).


----------



## asere

Just saw Boyhood. What a great film. Made my wife and I sad at times watching it knowing how fast kids grow up.


----------



## asere

The Maze Runner was pretty good with nice LFE.


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> Started watching it, didnt find it interesting. While it may be good acting, I found it shall we say, less than worth my time to watch (storyline concept IMO stupid).


 We watched it last night and I have to agree. We did finish it but it was just a little to artsy for us. I'm not sure how it got such high ratings?


----------



## phillihp23

Watched "The Judge". It was a solid movie. I enjoyed it.
Watched " Kill the Messenger". Was also a good movie. Not what I expected, had the opinion for some reason that it had more action. Would recommend it. 

I must say that both of these movies are more on the serious side, and hold underlying morality themes.


----------



## asere

Not a movie but watching the Oscars. So far I agree with the nominations!


----------



## ambientcafe

Also watched The Oscars, which were moderately enjoyable, altho I found NP Harris's comedic quips less 'hit' and more 'miss'. Highlite of the nite for me was Lady G's mesmerzing, knock-it-out-of-the-park 'Sound of Music' tribute, capped off by an appearance by none other than the legendary Ms Andrews herself, who was visibly moved my Gaga's captivating performance :TT


----------



## asere

ambientcafe said:


> Also watched The Oscars, which were moderately enjoyable, altho I found NP Harris's comedic quips less 'hit' and more 'miss'. Highlite of the nite for me was Lady G's mesmerzing, knock-it-out-of-the-park 'Sound of Music' tribute, capped off by an appearance by none other than the legendary Ms Andrews herself, who was visibly moved my Gaga's captivating performance :TT


I agree lady gaga was great and actually looked decent.


----------



## bkeeler10

Watched two movies with the kids over the weekend. First, our older kids are reading the Harry Potter books and watching the movies. Last night was Prisoner of Azkaban (on HD DVD . . . :doh. I admit I really like the movies, starting with this one, and it was fun to watch again. Then on a different night we all watched Book of Life. It was a good show for the kids, and somewhat interesting for the adults too. Looked and sounded quite good as well.


----------



## mpompey

I watched both of J.J. Abrams Stark Trek films. Great sound and visuals. 

Was ready to fire up the blu-ray of Fury but was getting kinda tired and decided to make it an early night.

Can't wait til Interstellar comes out.

...
MP


----------



## asere

The Boxtrolls was really good.


----------



## mpompey

Watched Starship Troopers. 

It is truly a guilty pleasure. Like eating Krispy Kreme donuts
While watching Top Truck Challenge. 

...
MP


----------



## JBrax

We just finished watching Big Hero 6 and absolutely loved it. Great story, picture, and sound! IMO this is a must have for any collection and one of the best animated movies to come out in some time.


----------



## mpompey

Yes but does every Disney movie have to have parents or caretaker die.

I kinda get tired of that spin.

I did like the visuals and sounds when I took my kids to see it in 3D.


----------



## asere

mpompey said:


> Yes but does every Disney movie have to have parents or caretaker die.
> 
> I kinda get tired of that spin.
> 
> I did like the visuals and sounds when I took my kids to see it in 3D.


Thanks for the spoiler lol


----------



## B- one

Finally watched Lucy good flick.


----------



## willis7469

Finally saw big hero 6. When in the theater, I went with our oldest to see mockingjay 1, and my wife took younger ones to BH6. To my amazement she said afterward "we're buying that". She doesn't say that. Ever. Now I know why. This is an inspired movie in every way. Lots of fun and laughs. I was surprised though that track seems quieter overall than many newer movies. Still well done.


----------



## PassingInterest

*willis7469*--I'm trusting your judgment and I just now ordered Big Hero 6. We are looking forward to seeing this one. Thanks for recommending it.


----------



## Crazykat

This mystery/suspense movie was good but not great.
In my opinion *I would rate it 4/5*


----------



## willis7469

PassingInterest said:


> willis7469--I'm trusting your judgment and I just now ordered Big Hero 6. We are looking forward to seeing this one. Thanks for recommending it.


 my pleasure! I'm sure you will enjoy it. There's a lot of "between the lines" stuff that makes movies great. I think there's a lot of mileage in this one. Hope you like.


----------



## Crazykat

This movie had mixed reviews but I found it to be very enjoyable.


----------



## NBPk402

We watched Pitch Perfect... It is a great movie that everyone should watch. It is also great to watch, and listen too for demoing your setup.


----------



## Crazykat

*Just Watched*










*Excellent Movie.*


----------



## asere

Think Like a Man Too was funny but a one time see.


----------



## bkeeler10

So we won a copy of Transformers: Age of Extinction at a local store back in December and finally got around to watching it last night. Not in Atmos, since I have not set up for that yet. The show is meh, but I had forgotten how cool the audio is on these Transformer shows. The sounds they created for this show are just amazing. And I haven't given my subs a workout like that in quite some time - lots of deep bass including several of those sweeps down to room-shaking frequencies. Worth the watch just to frequently get that silly, drooly grin because of the audio smorgasbord laid out before you! :hsd: :bigsmile:


----------



## asere

Lucy was a good movie. I really thought it was interesting how she gained more and more brain capacity. The audio was excellent with plenty of LFE.


----------



## asere

Alexander the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Bad Day was a fun family movie.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Season 3 of "House of Cards" on Netflix. Another great season!


----------



## asere

What If was a good movie. Wife also enjoyed it.


----------



## B- one

phillihp23 said:


> Watched Season 3 of "House of Cards" on Netflix. Another great season!


I just started HOC and loving it!!


----------



## mpompey

Watched Starship Trek VI: Undiscovered Country with my boys. We had a Spock marathon over the weekend.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Whiplash last night and really enjoyed it. If you haven't seen it I highly recommend giving it a spin.


----------



## typ44q

JBrax said:


> We watched Whiplash last night and really enjoyed it. If you haven't seen it I highly recommend giving it a spin.


Whiplash finally played very briefly in theaters near me and I got to see it. I loved it! J.K. Simmons really deserved his Oscar for best supporting actor. 
I highly recommend it as well.


----------



## JBrax

typ44q said:


> Whiplash finally played very briefly in theaters near me and I got to see it. I loved it! J.K. Simmons really deserved his Oscar for best supporting actor. I highly recommend it as well.


 Yes, he did an amazing job in the role. Can't say I remember him being in much other than Juno. Obviously the All State commercials but he can really act.


----------



## Crazykat




----------



## asere

Did you like The Family? I've been wanting to watch that one.


----------



## Blacklightning

Watched this not so long ago at another forum members house. I could feel my pant legs shack when the T-rex came out. Man that was a great Movie, thanks SVS PB13 Ultra plus great setup.


----------



## JBrax

2/3 isn't bad. Wasn't a big fan of The Family.


----------



## Crazykat

asere said:


> Did you like The Family? I've been wanting to watch that one.


It had some bad reviews, but I liked it. A little gangster,comedy and drama mixed.


----------



## asere

Watched Addicted and thought it was a little slow but interesting story. Ok maybe not so interesting after all this is not the first movie that is out there about affairs. A one time see.


----------



## Crazykat

*Just Watched*

http://images4.static-bluray.com/movies/covers/116013_large.jpg

Enjoyable Movie


----------



## JBrax

Watched The Judge tonight and wasn't disappointed. I wasn't really expecting much and was pleasantly surprised. Excellent movie!


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Watched The Judge tonight and wasn't disappointed. I wasn't really expecting much and was pleasantly surprised. Excellent movie!


 Looks great. Nice notes.


----------



## asere

Can you believe I had never seen Tootsie until yesterday? I can't believe I missed that one. It was a very good film indeed.


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Can you believe I had never seen Tootsie until yesterday? I can't believe I missed that one. It was a very good film indeed.


 Indeed!


----------



## mrm14

*African Queen *with Humphrey Bogart and Catherine Hepburn.

*Castle Keep* with Burt Lancaster and Peter Faulk.


----------



## JBrax

We've been on a roll here lately with good movies. Tonight we watched St. Vincent and once again a very enjoyable movie. Definitely worthy of a watch.


----------



## RTS100x5

TAKEN 3 - eh forgettable


----------



## JQueen

Big Hero 6 with the kids, heard great things


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Grand Budapest Hotel (on recommendation from a friend) - finally turned if off after about 45 mins. Thought is was dreadful


----------



## Crazykat

*Whiplash*
Excellent Movie


----------



## phillihp23

mark_anderson_us said:


> Grand Budapest Hotel (on recommendation from a friend) - finally turned if off after about 45 mins. Thought is was dreadful


I have thought about watching this movie numerous times due to the supposed excellent reviews. I just couldn't bring myself to do it. On principal it just looks like a stupid move IMO. Thanks for the feedback...I will continue to steer clear.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> We watched Whiplash last night and really enjoyed it. If you haven't seen it I highly recommend giving it a spin.


 looking forward to this. JK Simmons is great all the time. Plus, movies with drums, boom!!!! (Yes biased drummer)


----------



## bkeeler10

For date night last night, we watched The Best of Me. This one was nearly universally panned by critics. We kind of enjoyed it. Turns out you don't have to resort to raunchy, crude humor to make a decent rom-com. If you watch it, note that some versions may have just the theatrical ending and others might also have the "Tears of Joy" ending. They are substantially different starting about 15-20 minutes before the end of the show. We preferred the latter.


----------



## asere

bkeeler10 said:


> For date night last night, we watched The Best of Me. This one was nearly universally panned by critics. We kind of enjoyed it. Turns out you don't have to resort to raunchy, crude humor to make a decent rom-com. If you watch it, note that some versions may have just the theatrical ending and others might also have the "Tears of Joy" ending. They are substantially different starting about 15-20 minutes before the end of the show. We preferred the latter.


Yes that was indeed a great film. Wife and I saw the theatrical and Tears of Joy version. Really like the Tears of Joy better.


----------



## typ44q

phillihp23 said:


> I have thought about watching this movie numerous times due to the supposed excellent reviews. I just couldn't bring myself to do it. On principal it just looks like a stupid move IMO. Thanks for the feedback...I will continue to steer clear.


Have you seen any other Wes Anderson movies? He has a very distinct signature style that people either love or hate. If you like his other movies then you will probably really enjoy Grand Budapest Hotel. If you have not seen his other movies proceed with caution. 

Personally I really enjoy his stuff and thought Grand Budapest was one of his better movies. They really are a lot of fun if you can get into it.


----------



## Blainetsuds

I thought The Grand Budapest Hotel was a little quirky, but an entertaining movie. A good story with interesting characters. Definitely a good rental.


----------



## Crazykat

*The Judge*

Very Good Drama


----------



## asere

Big Hero 6 is a must see! Great humor, great story and lots of fun for the family!


----------



## asere

Saw once again How to Train Your Dragon. Love the LFE on that one!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

typ44q said:


> Have you seen any other Wes Anderson movies? He has a very distinct signature style that people either love or hate. If you like his other movies then you will probably really enjoy Grand Budapest Hotel. If you have not seen his other movies proceed with caution.
> 
> Personally I really enjoy his stuff and thought Grand Budapest was one of his better movies. They really are a lot of fun if you can get into it.


that must be it then. now you mention it, I did hear something similar about Wes Anderson movies recently. Didn't know this was one of his


----------



## mark_anderson_us

willis7469 said:


> looking forward to this. JK Simmons is great all the time. Plus, movies with drums, boom!!!! (Yes biased drummer)


+1. 

Had never heard of this movie. took the plunge and ordered BD from Amazon


----------



## phillihp23

Watched the following:
The Captive: I enjoyed this movie the most out of the three.
Whiplash: Decent movie, worth the watch. If you ever played in band, kinda typical personality of band teacher.
Before I go to sleep: Interesting storyline, kinda scary as its plausible.


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> Watched the following: The Captive: I enjoyed this movie the most out of the three. Whiplash: Decent movie, worth the watch. If you ever played in band, kinda typical personality of band teacher. Before I go to sleep: Interesting storyline, kinda scary as its plausible.


 I was never in a band but if that is the typical personality of a band teacher? Well I'd never let my kids attend any classes with that kind of teacher. A little over the top with his teaching style.


----------



## phillihp23

JBrax said:


> I was never in a band but if that is the typical personality of a band teacher? Well I'd never let my kids attend any classes with that kind of teacher. A little over the top with his teaching style.


The thing is, unless your kid tells you, you won't know what is going on in the band room. And yes things get thrown around the room (sometimes), but mostly just a lot of yelling and humiliation. When the public and parents see them (band instructor) they seem like the nicest almost aristocrat like. I dare say that movie portrays band instructors around America, not an isolated incident.


----------



## willis7469

Threw disbelief out the window, and watched pitch perfect. Can't believe how funny it was. Wow. We laughed a lot.


----------



## asere

The Guest was good but the ending was kinda strange. Whiplash was excellent with excellent performance from J.K


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Kill the messenger

Pretty good, but really disappointing ending: did they run out of funds during filming? 

Will try not to spoil it for those that haven't seen it, but couldn't they have added 10 mins to the movie for a few scenes to depict the text that explained the conclusion?


----------



## mark_anderson_us

willis7469 said:


> Threw disbelief out the window, and watched pitch perfect. Can't believe how funny it was. Wow. We laughed a lot.


+1. Was really funny and some great "music"


----------



## mark_anderson_us

phillihp23 said:


> Watched the following:
> The Captive: I enjoyed this movie the most out of the three.
> Whiplash: Decent movie, worth the watch. If you ever played in band, kinda typical personality of band teacher.
> Before I go to sleep: Interesting storyline, kinda scary as its plausible.


Thanks for tip: just watched trailer for The Captive. Looks pretty good


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Mr Peabody and Sherman with the kids a couple of nights ago. It was okay and everyone enjoyed it, especially the kids. Audio was pretty good and kept things interesting for me.


----------



## mvision7m

Big hero 6. About par on story for this type of movie, enjoyable for the most part but not exceptional in my opinion. The A/V quality on blu ray disc on the other hand, is outstanding.


----------



## typ44q

I watched "Begin Again" on bluray. When this movie was in the theaters last year I really had no interest in seeing it based on the few commercials I saw for it but a friend insisted that it was worth watching. I have to say I really enjoyed this movie, it is very charming and entertaining and had a very satisfying ending.


----------



## lizrussspike

mvision7m said:


> Big hero 6. About par on story for this type of movie, enjoyable for the most part but not exceptional in my opinion. The A/V quality on blu ray disc on the other hand, is outstanding.


Kids loved the movie, but spot on with the audio and video, worth the watch


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw Rise of the planet of the apes and Dawn of the planet of the apes this weekend that just passed. Great audio on them both.


----------



## Crazykat

Reclaim

http://images2.static-bluray.com/movies/dvdcovers/93233_large.jpg


----------



## asere

Crazykat said:


> Reclaim
> 
> http://images2.static-bluray.com/movies/dvdcovers/93233_large.jpg


Did your like it?


----------



## Crazykat

asere said:


> Did your like it?


For a Action/Drama I felt the movie was a little slow, but held my interest enough. I enjoyed the last 20 minutes or so. I had bought the movie on DVD and will probably not get a Blu-ray copy.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Night at the Museum: Secret of the Tomb. It was ok but nothing spectacular. Worthy of a rental after you've caught up on everything in the back log.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Watched Night at the Museum: Secret of the Tomb. It was ok but nothing spectacular. Worthy of a rental after you've caught up on everything in the back log.


 How did you like the first two?


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> How did you like the first two?


 I thought they were enjoyable. Pretty much more of the same with the third.


----------



## eXPLaT

John Wick in Dolby Atmos, one of the best rides ever.

Lots of thrilling action that never lets up, Keanu on fire and lots of bad guys who keep dropping off.

Highly recommended folks.


----------



## Lumen

Agreed! Watched that and was hard pressed not to leave the room.

Last night I watched _The Raid 2_. I expected a hokey plot with just as hokey superhuman fight scenes, but was quite surprised to find a decent storyline sprinkled with suspense and more than enough impressive action. Well, okay, some of the fight scenes were hokey, but I was too busy enjoying myself to care.


----------



## JQueen

We are watching The Drop tonight.


----------



## asere

Watching the series Secrets and Lies. Pretty suspenseful so far.


----------



## willis7469

1) boxtrolls. For me? Meh, kinda fun, kinda strange. For kids? Pretty ok, no backflips. 
2) Fury. The story was pretty good, if not long. Lots of dots unconnected. Makes it hard to go in head first. The soundtrack I though was pretty fun. Watched in 5.1(instead of EX), still heard stuff "behind" me, and good directionality in all channels. Plenty of different bass textures with all the artillery, and diesel engines and stuff. Watching "Vikings" now.


----------



## bkeeler10

We took a couple of our kids to watch the new Cinderella movie at the theater tonight. It was okay. Some nice little plot twists that kept it from being same-old. And I am reminded again how harsh most theaters I've been to sound . . . Which is why I rarely go any more.


----------



## asere

Nightcrawler was really good and suspenseful. Somewhat predictable but still very good.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Blue Ruin last night and pleasantly surprised by how good it was. Very good although dark storyline. Highly recommend giving it a spin.


----------



## asere

The Mockingjay was really good with excellent audio.


----------



## RTS100x5

Watched INTERSTELLAR tonight - Ive been waiting for this one for a long time and was not dissapointed !!!

Visually a 9
SQ a 9
Movie plot CLASSIC 10
Sound Track 10+

Ive been a physics/sci fi geek for many years - obviously this is sci fi / physics theory + Hollywood taken to the extreme so please if you critique the movie based on that, Id say your being completely unrealistic in your expectations....

One of the most intense SciFi's Ive seen in many years and I was GLUED to my seat until the end !!!! A MUST SEE :TT


----------



## Lumen

My wife and I wanted something sci-fi, and LUCY had been sitting on the shelf for awhile so into the player it went. It had been a while since either of us had seen the trailer, so we expected a sci-fi action flick, but got something that was nothing like it.

I've seen bad, boring movies whose trailers include all the good parts of the film, leaving you with no substance in between. But LUCY was not like that. Even though all the movie's action scenes seemed to be in the trailer, LUCY was still entertaining--_except for the ending._ Maybe it will make more sense on second viewing; or maybe it's just one of those movies you're supposed to make up your own ending. 

:scratch: :huh: onder: :bigsmile:


----------



## Crazykat

*Nightcrawler*

A very intense, sometimes disturbing Drama


----------



## phillihp23

Crazykat said:


> Reclaim
> 
> http://images2.static-bluray.com/movies/dvdcovers/93233_large.jpg



I thought this was a solid plot movie. Unfortunately, adoption schemes are rampant internationally. I am sure actual events have occurred similar to this, and most definitely along the general premise of the plot.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Exodus: Gods and Kings. Reviews on this one were pretty much universally bad so I really wasn't expecting much. Biblical movies can trigger negative reactions especially when things aren't as people perceived them to have actually happened. We watched this one for what it was and that's a Hollywood movie for entertainment purposes. Worthy of a rental for the audio and video quality alone. To me the story was also entertaining. Interstellar, The Imitation Game, and The Wild coming out at the end of the month and I can't wait! All blind buys if you haven't seen them.


----------



## asere

Last night the family and I watched Cinderella. It was what I expected. A great film that I plan on buying on bd. 
Today we saw Dumb and Dumber To. My wife thought it was funny and enjoyed it. For me it was still good watching it for a second time.


----------



## B- one

Newest Batman trilogy here today.:neener:


----------



## willis7469

B- one said:


> Newest Batman trilogy here today.:neener:


 good call! We did rise/dawn of the apes. Love em.


----------



## Crazykat

*Just Finished 

Foxcatcher*


----------



## typ44q

Rented "life of Crime" on blu-ray from Netflix. After seeing a trailer for this I thought it had some potential but unfortunately the movie was a bit of a letdown.


----------



## asere

Crazykat said:


> Just Finished
> 
> Foxcatcher


Did you like it?


----------



## JBrax

We watched Top Five and Into the Woods last night. Top Five was much better than expected and some very funny parts. As for Into the Woods…not my cup of tea but the wife enjoyed it.


----------



## JQueen

We watched the newest dumb n dumber and nightcrawler


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> We watched the newest dumb n dumber and nightcrawler


 Night Crawler was a good one. What did you think of it?


----------



## tonyvdb

Going to watch Top Gun on HD DVD tonight. Haven't even opened up the wrap on this disc. Got it when Walmart was clearing out there HD DVDs for $2


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Going to watch Top Gun on HD DVD tonight. Haven't even opened up the wrap on this disc. Got it when Walmart was clearing out there HD DVDs for $2


 Another good one!


----------



## tonyvdb

Did you see the latest on the new mission impossible? Looks really good.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Did you see the latest on the new mission impossible? Looks really good.


 It does look good and once again Tom Cruise is pulling off his own crazy stunts!
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-...in-new-mission-impossible-rogue-nation-2015-3


----------



## willis7469

MAN! I want to do that. (For a film anyway)


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> MAN! I want to do that. (For a film anyway)


 No thanks that's all you!


----------



## willis7469

Someday...


----------



## phillihp23

"Interstellar" thought it was a good movie up until the ending portion.


----------



## vidiot33

I enjoyed "Interstellar" in its entirety. It's also a great demonstration piece with it's great sound, low bass and cool FX. I watched it and then bought it!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen

Do video concerts count? I took in The Allman Brothers Band Live at the Beacon Theater. Two words: amazing musicianship!


----------



## JBrax

We watched Interstellar last night and it was even better at home. Great story, picture, and sound. I'm a big fan of Christopher Nolan films and he again didn't disappoint with this one. A must own IMO. Sitting down now for Imitation Game.


----------



## bkeeler10

We also watched Interstellar last night. I liked it but, to be honest, I'm still not sure what to think about it. It will probably require another viewing or two to sort it all out because there were things I definitely didn't pick up on. Definitely an epic show though, and some very low, room-shaking bass in parts.


----------



## willis7469

Looking forward to this too. Seems the consensus is at least 3 viewings. I'm ok with that!


----------



## willis7469

BlueRockinLou said:


> Do video concerts count? I took in The Allman Brothers Band Live at the Beacon Theater. Two words: amazing musicianship!


 Yep. Concert BDs count. Amazing is right. Love the new avatar. Is that a blue Lou Les Paul?


----------



## Lumen

willis7469 said:


> Yep. Concert BDs count. Amazing is right. Love the new avatar. Is that a blue Lou Les Paul?


Well then I plan to report tomorrow that I watched John Mayer's "Where the Light Is" concert BD tonight. Hmmmm, that sounds suspiciously like: "I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today."


----------



## Lumen

willis7469 said:


> Love the new avatar. Is that a blue Lou Les Paul?


Why yes, willis7469, it certainly is. But it's not mine, which was a 1974 golden sunburst. I gifted it to my son for his HS graduation. Musical talent landed on him like water on a duck!


----------



## willis7469

BlueRockinLou said:


> Why yes, willis7469, it certainly is. But it's not mine, which was a 1974 golden sunburst. I gifted it to my son for his HS graduation. Musical talent landed on him like water on a duck!


 nice! '74 was a good year indeed. I'm sure he was pumped! Can he play a little even? My proficiency lies with drums, but I do love playing guitar also. Did you ever replace the sunburst?


----------



## JBrax

Just finished The Imitation Game and it was GREAT! Highly recommend giving it a watch.


----------



## JBrax

BlueRockinLou said:


> Do video concerts count? I took in The Allman Brothers Band Live at the Beacon Theater. Two words: amazing musicianship!


 I think there is a section for Blu-Ray music if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## willis7469

Hmmm. Guess I missed that! Oops.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Hmmm. Guess I missed that! Oops.


 It's all good. All is welcomed in this thread I just wanted to point out that it's there.


----------



## willis7469

Appreciate it! Btw, did you get to the Mohegan sun?


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Appreciate it! Btw, did you get to the Mohegan sun?


 Yes, loved it! I guess I forgot to post that in said forum. Oops...


----------



## vidiot33

Just watched the third Hobbit movie, "The Battle of the Five Armies", and it was the greatest demonstration of sight and sound I've yet experienced in my home theater. The video was razor sharp, the audio of reference quality, all wrapped around an involving tale. Highly recommended!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen

JBrax said:


> I think there is a section for Blu-Ray music if memory serves me correctly.





willis7469 said:


> Hmmm. Guess I missed that! Oops.


It was _my_ fault in Post-3339. :R How about the Pro Audio Forum instead? Start a thread over there, willis7469, and I'll follow. Okay, I'm going now ...shuffle, shuffle......heavy sigh = walk of shame


----------



## Pav26

Penguins of Madagascar. Great movie, video and audio - well worth a watch!


----------



## typ44q

BlueRockinLou said:


> Well then I plan to report tomorrow that I watched John Mayer's "Where the Light Is" concert BD tonight. Hmmmm, that sounds suspiciously like: "I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today."


One of my favorite concert blu-rays and a great album as well!


----------



## phillihp23

Watched "Unbroken". Excellent film.
Really takes you back to what sacrifices people went through for the their country U.S.A.

Its a good movie to ground you. Most of us have nothing to complain about. These people were selfless with their sacrifices and life's in the name of their country. True American Heroes.


----------



## phillihp23

vidiot33 said:


> Just watched the third Hobbit movie, "The Battle of the Five Armies", and it was the greatest demonstration of sight and sound I've yet experienced in my home theater. The video was razor sharp, the audio of reference quality, all wrapped around an involving tale. Highly recommended!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Gonna watch this, this weekend.


----------



## asere

Interstellar was very good although confusing at times.


----------



## willis7469

Just watched Robocop. Pretty cool. Had to watch in the bedroom at -40 but still liked it. 

Watched King Kong earlier(again). "T-Rex battle" is one of the best choreographed sequences ever. Ok, maybe just to me lol.


----------



## B- one

We watched John Wick, good action flick with good audio and video.


----------



## asere

Ouija had us jumping but towards the end Hollywood showed up. A one time see.


----------



## bkeeler10

Just finished watching Penguins of Madagascar with the kids tonight. Meh, it was okay and mildly entertaining at times. The kids liked it though, of course. One time viewing for me.


----------



## asere

Just watched Miss Meadows. It was indeed a very interesting film. I've never seen Katie in such a role. Enjoyable!


----------



## tcarcio

Watched Interstellar last night and the wife and I really enjoyed it. Since everyone was saying it is a very involved movie we made sure we paid close attention to what was going on and I have to say we did a good job,IMO, in figuring things out. The sound was great and my sub and buttkickers got a good workout. Pic was great also. I am glad I bought it. :T


----------



## Lumen

vidiot33 said:


> Just watched the third Hobbit movie, "The Battle of the Five Armies", and it was the greatest demonstration of sight and sound I've yet experienced in my home theater. The video was razor sharp, the audio of reference quality, all wrapped around an involving tale. Highly recommended! Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Another experience would be to watch the entire 6-movie set as a marathon. With an average of about 2-1/2 hours apiece, that's quite a slice of time. I'd like to try sometime.


----------



## Lumen

asere said:


> Interstellar was very good although confusing at times.


Heard that it takes a few viewings to unravel confusion and understand. Can't speak from experience, though I'll find out tonight when I watch with my wife.


----------



## asere

BlueRockinLou said:


> Heard that it takes a few viewings to unravel confusion and understand. Can't speak from experience, though I'll find out tonight when I watch with my wife.


Yeah that's what I hear but with little ones and time it's a hard re watch for me. Especially being almost 3 hours long.
Let us know what you and your wife think.


----------



## Lumen

asere said:


> Yeah that's what I hear but with little ones and time it's a hard re watch for me. Especially being almost 3 hours long. Let us know what you and your wife think.


 Understood and felt more than you can imagine! Live long, and... Oh wait, wrong movie. Which is exactly what we watched lat night. Not that it was wrong because it wasn't good, but wrong because we watched " The Maze Runner" instead. Saw it in the theater. Liked it both times.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## JBrax

Watched The Voices tonight and really enjoyed it. A different kind of movie but in a good way. Worth checking out.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "Wish I was here" on Bluray from Netflix. I enjoyed the movie but not nearly as much as I enjoyed Zach Braff's first movie "Garden State"


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Watched The Voices tonight and really enjoyed it. A different kind of movie but in a good way. Worth checking out.


I almost rented that one. I might just rent it now.


----------



## asere

We just saw the French film Martyrs. A great film considering the plot but disturbing to say the least. My wife kept asking me how much longer for it to end because she couldn't watch anymore. There was a beating part that happened over and over again. I don't know what to think really. 
If you watch it the images will remain with you.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1 last night (finally). I had been looking forward to it and was not disappointed. Really enjoyed the movie and the sound, and realized how mediocre my TV's black levels are! Very dark show. Anyway, looking forward even more to part two.


----------



## Crazykat

Revelation Road: The Beginning of the End


----------



## willis7469

Finally watched world war Z. Very different take on the genre. The situation was a little different than normal for us. Our son had a friend over, and he's watched movies here before but our other kids were asleep (trying) so I tried a lower volume of -30, but I used dynamicEQ to regain some dynamics. -25 was the limit but WOW! What a soundtrack. I've rarely had bass like that in my house. I'll rewatch without DEQ, of course but wow that was superb. Surround use was expert as well. Had to laugh too. Both the boys actually jumped off couch a few times with scenes that you just don't see coming. Really dug this.


----------



## Lumen

asere said:


> Yeah that's what I hear but with little ones and time it's a hard re watch for me. Especially being almost 3 hours long.
> Let us know what you and your wife think.


Watched this together last night. I went into this with mixed feelings having read so many opinions, but always stopped short due to fear of spoilers. We kept waiting to be confused/lost early on, but that didn't happen until later as it starts slowly. Sound was awesome, especially the bass. Can't imagine what a deep-digging sub would do for the experience! Would have to add that dialog was a little too soft in places. Had to ride the volume (ain't dynamic range is kick in the head)! Either way, we loved it!


----------



## asere

BlueRockinLou said:


> Watched this together last night. I went into this with mixed feelings having read so many opinions, but always stopped short due to fear of spoilers. We kept waiting to be confused/lost early on, but that didn't happen until later as it starts slowly. Sound was awesome, especially the bass. Can't imagine what a deep-digging sub would do for the experience! Would have to add that dialog was a little too soft in places. Had to ride the volume (ain't dynamic range is kick in the head)! Either way, we loved it!


Glad you liked it.


----------



## asere

Lizzie Borden Took an Axe was interesting.


----------



## willis7469

That's funny. I checked out part of the Lizzy Borden chronicles (I think it's called) with Christina ricci. It was ok. Saw the cast of "avengers" on jimmy kimmel playing family feud. Funny.


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> That's funny. I checked out part of the Lizzy Borden chronicles (I think it's called) with Christina ricci. It was ok. Saw the cast of "avengers" on jimmy kimmel playing family feud. Funny.


I recorded the Chronicles but haven't seen any episode yet. I am thinking about deleting it since I already saw the movie I am not sure how much better the show will be. I think I have better ones to watch.


----------



## B- one

We watched The Hunger games mocking jay part 1,it was okay may like the movies more if I marathon them. Then I re watched Jack Reacher with the volume cranked up a bit above normal(home alone) great sound on that one!


----------



## Lumen

Jarheads 2 (unrated version)
Expected cheesy dialog and weak plot with ho-hum special effects. Got great story, with good lines and jokes with very good special effects!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## typ44q

Rented "The Babadook" on bluray from Netflix. A simple low budget psychological horror move that really works because it uses dread and suspense and not your typical jump scares that are so common in other haunted house horror movies.


----------



## asere

typ44q said:


> Rented "The Babadook" on bluray from Netflix. A simple low budget psychological horror move that really works because it uses dread and suspense and not your typical jump scares that are so common in other haunted house horror movies.


I plan on watching it this weekend


----------



## asere

I must say I am pretty immune to horror movies. I have seen plenty. Having said that The Badadook with all its creepiness it did not really scare me that bad. The story however was really great and a second viewing would always be nice just to recap anything missed and helps you appreciate it even more. I do recommend this film especially if you're not that much into the horror genre. Oh YES you will be creeped out.


----------



## asere

I had a Hatchet marathon. Watched the first and second one. I thought the first one was much better and the video quality was also better. The second one almost looked like a home video. Gonna try and catch Hatchet 3 soon.


----------



## willis7469

Started watching this earlier.(jarhead) I'm a sniper in my heart, and personality so what I saw spoke to me. I was surprised by the soundtrack. Very clear and enveloping, even in lossy DD. Gonna like it I think. Iirc, it got many awards and hype.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Started watching this earlier.(jarhead) I'm a sniper in my heart, and personality so what I saw spoke to me. I was surprised by the soundtrack. Very clear and enveloping, even in lossy DD. Gonna like it I think. Iirc, it got many awards and hype.


 Holy cow! What a nice setup. Aesthetics and WAF are off the charts. I'm jealous!


----------



## JBrax

Are those acoustic panels behind the L/R?


----------



## willis7469

Wow! Super compliment. Thank you. Despite designing this house together, and agreeing to our compromises, she still reminds me how much she "loves" my speakers. Lol 
The panels are actually the top and bottom panels of the same entertainment center in use. I had to buy a second one and used the extra side panels to fit my AVR . Lol I then just mounted rope light to the back and mounted them with standoffs. I've been trying to find some art to fit them, or dual purpose them as acoustic panels. Just not sure how.


----------



## chashint

I got completely sucked into a horror show last night.
Mavericks vs Rockets....game 3.
So scary I couldn't go to sleep afterwards.
Every time I closed my eyes I kept seeing A Rocket dunk the ball or hit a wide open three.


----------



## willis7469

Hilarious!


----------



## JBrax

We just watched The Babadook and thought it was good. Reminded me of a low budget Indie film with a good storyline. Not your typical Hollywood horror flick. Worth checking out.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> We just watched The Babadook and thought it was good. Reminded me of a low budget Indie film with a good storyline. Not your typical Hollywood horror flick. Worth checking out.


Yes good indeed. I might watch Starry Eyes tonight. I read pretty good reviews. It's also horror. Have you seen it?


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Yes good indeed. I might watch Starry Eyes tonight. I read pretty good reviews. It's also horror. Have you seen it?


 No, never even heard of it. Thanks for the tip I think I'll rent it as well. Reviews look favorable and that seems to be rare with newer release horror flicks.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Imitation Game last night. It was an excellent film with great acting and pacing and a riveting story. Audio and video were great and complemented the material. Highly recommended!


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> No, never even heard of it. Thanks for the tip I think I'll rent it as well. Reviews look favorable and that seems to be rare with newer release horror flicks.


I just saw the movie. I thought the story was just ok but it was eerie for sure. It did have some pretty good LFE.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> I just saw the movie. I thought the story was just ok but it was eerie for sure. It did have some pretty good LFE. Let me know what you think.


 I also watched it on Netflix last night. Just ok is how I would summarize it to. Definitely worthy of a rental if you're into the 80's slasher movies.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> I also watched it on Netflix last night. Just ok is how I would summarize it to. Definitely worthy of a rental if you're into the 80's slasher movies.


The story could never been better but overall the acting and special effects was really good. A one time spin for sure.


----------



## asere

Wife and I just finished watching Unbroken. Really good movie and very nice work from Jolie.


----------



## typ44q

Finally got around to renting "Beasts of the Southern Wild" on bluray from Netflix. This was a very hyped movie from a few years ago and I can see why, great performances from everyone involved.


----------



## Blacklightning

Finally got to watch Interstellar yesterday after getting the Bly-ray weeks ago. I converted my 2 channel system into a 4.1 setup and man did my Paradigm Servo get a workout. I watched it in the sweet spot so no need for a center channel. I’m super big into space and science so the film was not over my head and I understood what was going on. It might be awhile until I will see it again or watch it with my wife. 

I enjoyed the movie but it will not be a top movie for me.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Blacklightning said:


> Finally got to watch Interstellar yesterday after getting the Bly-ray weeks ago. I converted my 2 channel system into a 4.1 setup and man did my Paradigm Servo get a workout. I watched it in the sweet spot so no need for a center channel. I’m super big into space and science so the film was not over my head and I understood what was going on. It might be awhile until I will see it again or watch it with my wife.
> 
> I enjoyed the movie but it will not be a top movie for me.


Watched it a few weeks ago. Was way too long. That said, couldn't help laughing when McConaughey said the US never landed on moon: was all propaganda to get Russia to bankrupt itself.


----------



## jd371

mark_anderson_us said:


> Watched it a few weeks ago. Was way too long. That said, couldn't help laughing when *McConaughey said *the US never landed on moon: was all propaganda to get Russia to bankrupt itself.


I believe it was actually the teacher that said that and not McConaughey. Watched the movie this past weekend and enjoyed it. I will need to see it again though, my nephew kept interrupting with questions.


----------



## Blacklightning

jd371 said:


> I believe it was actually the teacher that said that and not McConaughey. Watched the movie this past weekend and enjoyed it. I will need to see it again though, my nephew kept interrupting with questions.


lol, I do plan to watch it with my Daughter. I will forever have my finger on the pause button.
Not many movies mention the Moon landing as a fake. I was surprised they did in a movie about space. I’m really glad that they did not mention the year in which this movie took place. The movie is more timeless for this. Watching old movies that now take place in the present day is a real laugh.


Being a Canadian I was surprised that his truck was still running after 23+ years.


----------



## JBrax

My father-in-law is in town visiting and likes war movies. So the last two nights have included Lone Survivor and Fury. Great movies no doubt but the real satisfaction is seeing the reaction during demo worthy scenes. "That sounds better than any movie theater I've been to." Granted he's never been to any high end theaters but still gratifying.


----------



## chashint

I watched the 2014 version of Godzilla last night on HBO.
Meh, it was just a modernized version of the old black & white Japanese flicks without the hilarious lip sync issues of dubbing to English 2.5* out of 5*.


----------



## bxbigpipi

chashint said:


> I watched the 2014 version of Godzilla last night on HBO.
> Meh, it was just a modernized version of the old black & white Japanese flicks without the hilarious lip sync issues of dubbing to English 2.5* out of 5*.


The lfe in this movie was great.


----------



## chashint

I missed out on the LFE.
Most of the time I don't think FIOS sends very good audio compared to DVD or BD to begin with and to top it off it was late and I used the earphones.


----------



## JBrax

chashint said:


> I missed out on the LFE. Most of the time I don't think FIOS sends very good audio compared to DVD or BD to begin with and to top it off it was late and I used the earphones.


 You're missing out. The LFE was amazing.


----------



## JQueen

Watched the wedding ringer, it was pretty good worth a rent


----------



## asere

JQueen said:


> Watched the wedding ringer, it was pretty good but predicable.


Yes it was.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies on Saturday night. I had the blu ray reserved at our local movie rental place, but they held a DVD copy for me by accident and I didn't notice until I was sitting down to watch and verifying the soundtrack in the menu and couldn't find a lossless track :crying: :hissyfit:

Anyway, the movie was enjoyable, if a little stretched out and longer than necessary. I won't comment on audio or video since I watched the lowly DVD :rant:


----------



## willis7469

Old favorite. "Robots". The "engineering is superb. My inner nerd geeks out every time.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Into the Woods on Monday night with the kids. It was pretty good. I was surprised that most of the actors' singing was pretty good. The story is kind of fun, but I wasn't a fan of some of the songs, the lyrics and music seeming forced and strange at times. I will say, though, that the sound and video were quite excellent, including a decent sub workout with the giant footfalls.


----------



## JBrax

Watched John Wick tonight since the recent upgrades. What a difference on the audio side of things! I'm done with audio upgrades and at a point where I just sit back and enjoy. Great movie made greater with improved sound.


----------



## JBrax

Tonight we watched Black Sea and enjoyed it. Rental worthy for sure.


----------



## JBrax

Pulled a double header and also watched The Gambler. Reviews were pretty much negative with it so I wasn't expecting much. Needless to say I thought it was great which seems to always happen when not expecting much. Another worthy rental.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched the new Avengers movie last night at our local theater and although I found the story not as good as the first if the LFE is anywhere near as good as it was in the theater this movie is going to be one for the demo books on Bluray! There were multiple times where my entire body was vibrating


----------



## asere

My son saw the new Avengers movie and he liked it. Anytime I ask him how was the audio he just says it was loud lol.


----------



## Mike0206

tonyvdb said:


> Watched the new Avengers movie last night at our local theater and although I found the story not as good as the first if the LFE is anywhere near as good as it was in the theater this movie is going to be one for the demo books on Bluray! There were multiple times where my entire body was vibrating


 I'm going to agree 100% tony! I thought the theater we go to upgraded their subs due to the intense LFE. It was nothing short of amazing and I can't wait to demo this at home!


----------



## nwf477

Just watched " Eragon" it is an older movie and the first couple times I saw a few years ago I was not aware of this movie having much bass, well I was wrong there were a few scenes I had to turn the volume down my 3kdsp was briefly showing the 4th light pretty intense vibration and shaking going on in spots. Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## asere

Paddington was really good. The kids really enjoyed it.


----------



## asere

The Voices was a really strange movie and interesting to watch. The scenes were gruesome at times.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> The Voices was a really strange movie and interesting to watch. The scenes were gruesome at times.


 VERY strange indeed but I enjoyed it.


----------



## louisa

watched real steel tonight with my young brother :v


----------



## willis7469

louisa said:


> watched real steel tonight with my young brother :v


 That's a good one.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> VERY strange indeed but I enjoyed it.


The audio was also very good. I was spooked by the voices coming from the surrounds.


----------



## B- one

Just picked up a used copy of The Three Amigos on bluray$8.99. Now you all know what we're watching tonight!


----------



## B- one

Fantastic Mr. Fox tonight!


----------



## willis7469

Oldie but goodie bin tonight. Wall-E. My kids adore this movie. (We like it too) Had t engage dynamicEQ, though usually it makes the surrounds a little hot. Sounded good on this track.


----------



## NBPk402

I revisited the Matrix last night...tonight will be the sequel.


----------



## Blacklightning

ellisr63 said:


> I revisited the Matrix last night...tonight will be the sequel.


STOP at the first one... TAKE THE BLUE PILL!!!!!


----------



## typ44q

Rented "The Theory of Everything" on blu-ray from Netflix. I enjoyed the movie but maybe because of all the hype I was expecting to like it more. I will say Eddie Redmayne's performance was excellent.


----------



## tcarcio

I saw Ex-Machina at the theater last night with the wife and we both liked it. It is a little bit of a slow mover but we thought it was worth going to the theater to see it.


----------



## JBrax

We pulled a doubleheader tonight with Blackhat and Still Alice. Enjoyed Still Alice immensely and wasn't impressed at all by Blackhat.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> We pulled a doubleheader tonight with Blackhat and Still Alice. Enjoyed Still Alice immensely and wasn't impressed at all by Blackhat.


I need to see Still Alice. My wife saw it and said it was really good. I'm sure depressing and sad in between.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> I need to see Still Alice. My wife saw it and said it was really good. I'm sure depressing and sad in between.


 I enjoyed it but yes it's sad. I needed something after sitting through Blackhat.


----------



## asere

Eden Lake was suspenseful except for the ending. It could have been better.


----------



## asere

Wild was just ok. I couldn't get into it that much and was slow. A one time see for me.


----------



## asere

Birdman was slow. I could only watch so much of the stage, hallways, dressing room and that drum beat that was played over and over I thought I was watching Whiplash. Turned it off after an hour into it.
Idk but lately my movie choices have been stale. I think I really need to think about what movie I'll be watching tonight.


----------



## RTS100x5

EX MACHINA - WOW for all you Sci Fi fans just WOW - very well made and nice sound trak -- character of AI was so believable it was scary...


----------



## asere

Vengeance of an Assassin was really good. Over the top here and there but loaded with action. The opening scene with the soccer ball fight had great LFE.
Now going to watch Maps to the Stars.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Good Lie. Nothing remarkable in the audio department (except a couple helicopter flyovers at the beginning) but the show was quite good. The subject matter is a little heavy so don't watch it if you need something upbeat. A good reminder though that so many of the things we complain or worry about truly are "first world" problems.


----------



## JQueen

A little late to the party but watched Enders Game last night, it was better then I thought it would be.


----------



## thrillcat

I watched "Locke" last night. Thought it was boring, nothing happened, no surprises, no character development. It didn't even make me want to trade in my 10 year old X5 for a new one. It was a $.99 rental, perhaps worth about $.22.


----------



## TomFord

Watched most underrated sports movie of all-time in 
"The Greatest Game Ever Played". Didn't know until seeing it in the info details 
from the guide that Bill Paxton directed it. He does an excellent portrayal of the true story, highly recommend 

Over the weekend we watched "McFarland, USA". Very good movie that provided a perspective I needed. Highly recommend as well. 

On the TV side recently, 

GoT: that girl in the jail scene.... that's what I'm talking bout
Daredevil: haven't binge watched anything since 2012 when I learned of the series Sherlock on BBC. Daredevil joined the list. The 3 aforementioned are the best TV series I've seen in years. Probably all 3 in my top 10 ever easily


----------



## chashint

I am always far behind the times on movie watching but we watched Big Hero 6 over the weekend and I really enjoyed it.
It made me laugh right out of the gate and the story held up very well with plenty more laughs, suspense and action to keep me fully engaged.


----------



## sub_crazy

thrillcat said:


> I watched "Locke" last night. Thought it was boring, nothing happened, no surprises, no character development. It didn't even make me want to trade in my 10 year old X5 for a new one. It was a $.99 rental, perhaps worth about $.22.


I wondered about this movie and planned on renting it as I think Tom Hardy is a great actor. The premise sounded a little boring though so I am glad I read your review and saved that 99 cents. Thanks


----------



## phillihp23

Watched "The Gambler" , found it to be enjoyable.


----------



## JQueen

phillihp23 said:


> Watched "The Gambler" , found it to be enjoyable.


That's good to know, I heard bad things about it


----------



## phillihp23

Watched "The boy Next door". Was ok, definitely a rental.


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> Watched "The boy Next door". Was ok, definitely a rental.


 I've been tempted to rent but keep resisting the urge. So much bad press and negative reviews.


----------



## JBrax

Just finished the new Mad Max at the theater and WOW, WOW, WOW! Pure adrenaline action and a great story to boot. I can't wait to own this one when it comes out.


----------



## willis7469

Watched gone girl. Not sure how I feel. Pretty twisted.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Watched gone girl. Not sure how I feel. Pretty twisted.


 Great movie!!


----------



## JBrax

Tonight was a night of guilty pleasures. Hot Tub Time Machine 2 and Boy Next Door. Both bad is all I can say…


----------



## thrillcat

JBrax said:


> Tonight was a night of guilty pleasures. Hot Tub Time Machine 2 and Boy Next Door. Both bad is all I can say…



At least HTTM2 had Steel Panther on the soundtrack. 

I went to Mad Max: Fury Road the other night and it was fantastic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sub_crazy

willis7469 said:


> Watched gone girl. Not sure how I feel. Pretty twisted.


I had the same feeling. I am glad I watched it but would be hesitant to recommend it to some. Definitely a movie that makes you think and a lot of people would probably think different things :scratch:


----------



## willis7469

sub_crazy said:


> I had the same feeling. I am glad I watched it but would be hesitant to recommend it to some. Definitely a movie that makes you think and a lot of people would probably think different things :scratch:


 It definitely got my wife and I debating. I agree, that whoever I recommend this to will get different foot notes, depending on who they are. Fwiw, they were both messed up, but I kinda wanted him to push her in front of a train.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Tonight was a night of guilty pleasures. Hot Tub Time Machine 2 and Boy Next Door. Both bad is all I can say…


 rofl...


----------



## asere

Just saw Patrick the remade one. Was interesting at the beginning and then took a nose dive. I wonder how much better the original is.


----------



## asere

The Boy Next Door was actually not so bad. Nothing surprised me though. Stuff like this has been done way too many times and was predictable.


----------



## asere

Going to watch Avenged and Woman in Black 2.


----------



## bokeh

JBrax said:


> I've been tempted to rent but keep resisting the urge. So much bad press and negative reviews.


Terrible movie...unless you want to see JLo show some skin.

Watched Jurassic Park last night after many years...great sound and nice to see it on the big screen properly.


----------



## TomFord

JBrax said:


> I've been tempted to rent but keep resisting the urge. So much bad press and negative reviews.



Same here. Usually the IMDB ratings are spot on. Lately I've had a sense that some of the titles have been trolled down. Nothing more than a hunch though


----------



## bokeh

TomFord said:


> Same here. Usually the IMDB ratings are spot on. Lately I've had a sense that some of the titles have been trolled down. Nothing more than a hunch though


Just rewatch Fatal Attraction...the original stalker crazy film worth watching.


----------



## JBrax

TomFord said:


> Same here. Usually the IMDB ratings are spot on. Lately I've had a sense that some of the titles have been trolled down. Nothing more than a hunch though


 Bad…really bad. Trust me it was hard to finish.


----------



## JBrax

TomFord said:


> Same here. Usually the IMDB ratings are spot on. Lately I've had a sense that some of the titles have been trolled down. Nothing more than a hunch though


 For a decent watch that was rated as bad check out The Gambler. Not nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be based on reviews.


----------



## typ44q

I re-watched "The Fighter" on Bluray over the weekend. It had been several years since I last watched it and I enjoyed it just as much this time. Great performances all around, especially from Christian Bale and Melissa Leo.


----------



## Lumen

ba ba dook dook dook! No frequent bass, but gobs of quality sub bass when it shows up!


----------



## asere

BlueRockinLou said:


> ba ba dook dook dook! No frequent bass, but gobs of quality sub bass when it shows up!


That was a good film.


----------



## bokeh

typ44q said:


> I re-watched "The Fighter" on Bluray over the weekend. It had been several years since I last watched it and I enjoyed it just as much this time. Great performances all around, especially from Christian Bale and Melissa Leo.


Need to rewatch that.


----------



## thrillcat

BlueRockinLou said:


> ba ba dook dook dook! No frequent bass, but gobs of quality sub bass when it shows up!



Ba don't is more like it. I was bored silly. 

Re watching either of the Insidious films for the 3rd time would be scarier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Wife and I started to watch The Woman in Black 2 the other night and an hour into it we had to stop because we were too sleepy. So far during that hour the film felt slow and not as creepy as the first one.
We will catch the last 30 minutes hopefully sometime this week.


----------



## Lumen

asere said:


> I must say I am pretty immune to horror movies. I have seen plenty. Having said that The Badadook with all its creepiness it did not really scare me that bad. The story however was really great and a second viewing would always be nice just to recap anything missed and helps you appreciate it even more. I do recommend this film especially if you're not that much into the horror genre. Oh YES you will be creeped out.





typ44q said:


> Rented "The Babadook" on bluray from Netflix. A simple low budget psychological horror move that really works because it uses dread and suspense and not your typical jump scares that are so common in other haunted house horror movies.


Forgot to rate it: I thought it wasn't too bad. The first few reveals were a bit scary for me, but not as scary as the promo ads on the package would have you believe.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw deliver us from evil and thought it was pretty good. Not scary but good.


----------



## asere

Saw Return to Me with wife. A great love story with nice sense of humor.


----------



## asere

bxbigpipi said:


> Saw deliver us from evil and thought it was pretty good. Not scary but good.


Yeah the film wasn't so bad till they decided to go Hollywood towards the end with the special effects. IMO that can ruin a movie.


----------



## JQueen

We are watching The Cobbler tonight with some popcorn and trying out Flavacol for the first time. Should be a good night


----------



## asere

JQueen said:


> We are watching The Cobbler tonight with some popcorn and trying out Flavacol for the first time. Should be a good night


I've been wanting to rent that one but I always change my mind. Let me know what you think please.


----------



## JQueen

asere said:


> I've been wanting to rent that one but I always change my mind. Let me know what you think please.


Absolutely will. From the trailer it feels like it has a good message behind it like Click did


----------



## JBrax

Jupiter Ascending last night and while the audio/video was outstanding it just didn't work for me. Tonight we're watching Focus so hopefully it's better than last nights choice.


----------



## JQueen

The Cobbler I would give 3 out of 5. It was a little slow and became predictable but had some really good moments and some good laughs. Would I watch it again? If it was on regular tv then yes but renting again or buying very unlikely


----------



## asere

JQueen said:


> The Cobbler I would give 3 out of 5. It was a little slow and became predictable but had some really good moments and some good laughs. Would I watch it again? If it was on regular tv then yes but renting again or buying very unlikely


Thanks for sharing. I think I'm brave enough now to rent it lol.


----------



## 480dad

I've seen 2 good ones this week. I watched Fury on Monday and last night it was U-571 (again) although I hadn't experienced since I got the new subs. I really liked Fury. Those tank on tank scenes were pretty intense. I also ordered Master and Commander, so we'll give it another whirl soon with the new subs. I know, I'm not very original.


----------



## typ44q

Made a rare appearance at my local theater for "Mad Max: Fury Road" and wow was it worth it. This movie really is so much better than it has any right to be. I saw it in 2D but thinking about seeing it again in 3D. I really wish there was a Atmos theater near me. 
Looking forward to picking this up on blu-ray and watching the B&W version that will be included.


----------



## willis7469

480dad said:


> I also ordered Master and Commander, so we'll give it another whirl soon with the new subs. I know, I'm not very original.


 Chapter 4 is one of the best demo scenes ever. One caution. My blu Ray version disappointed me greatly. I demoed it for my brother without testing first, as I was intimately familiar with the dvd. I stopped it cause I was a little embarrassed. As it turns out, the BD was mastered with a shelf filter. (30hz? Can't remember) I actually gave my bd copy away, as it's not even the same soundtrack. Your new beasts will be yawning and laughing at you!!!! If you google master and commander blu Ray shelf filter, or other similar words, you should find a few things on this. Lame....


----------



## willis7469

I watched "the giver". There were a few technical details I had a hard time swallowing, but I surprisingly enjoyed this quite a bit. Only a couple short LFE drops and sweeps. Surround bubble was firmly in place. 

American Sniper was next. I'm going to watch this again before I say too much about it. There is much to gush over but, as much as I like Bradley Cooper, I struggled with believing him. I can't quite get my brain cell around it, but I may have been victim to hype. Maybe? Fwiw, so far I feel like lone survivor was better on all counts. (Except LFE performance/quantity)


----------



## 480dad

willis7469 said:


> Chapter 4 is one of the best demo scenes ever. One caution. My blu Ray version disappointed me greatly. I demoed it for my brother without testing first, as I was intimately familiar with the dvd. I stopped it cause I was a little embarrassed. As it turns out, the BD was mastered with a shelf filter. (30hz? Can't remember) I actually gave my bd copy away, as it's not even the same soundtrack. Your new beasts will be yawning and laughing at you!!!! If you google master and commander blu Ray shelf filter, or other similar words, you should find a few things on this. Lame....


Well crud. Thanks for the forewarning. I was really looking forward to it. Oh well, only $6 invested.


----------



## JBrax

typ44q said:


> Made a rare appearance at my local theater for "Mad Max: Fury Road" and wow was it worth it. This movie really is so much better than it has any right to be. I saw it in 2D but thinking about seeing it again in 3D. I really wish there was a Atmos theater near me. Looking forward to picking this up on blu-ray and watching the B&W version that will be included.


 We caught the 3D version and it was amazing! I can honestly say it was one of my favorite action films of all time!


----------



## willis7469

480dad said:


> Well crud. Thanks for the forewarning. I was really looking forward to it. Oh well, only $6 invested.


 From my experience, I'd say it's worth another 6 bucks for the dvd. (I never thought I'd say that! :shame $2.99 at one of our local pawn shops. 
It's truly exemplary.


----------



## bkeeler10

Just finished watching High School Musical with the kids haha. They can't seem to get enough of it, though I certainly can. Oh well, any excuse to get in front of the hifi is at least a decent excuse


----------



## bkeeler10

Oh, that reminds me, we watched The Last 5 Years last weekend. Unintentionally, the third musical with Anna Kendrick in about as many weeks (Into the Woods and Pitch Perfect being the other two). Not so sure what to think about it. I guess you'd have to like musicals to enjoy it. Sometimes they just feel kind of forced. I will say that I'm not the biggest fan of Ms Kendrick after all that. Decent singer but not a great actress IMO.


----------



## asere

Finished watching The Woman in Black 2 this evening. It was really boring to me.


----------



## JQueen

Well I haven't seen a movie in the theaters since cars 2 until today. The only reason I went was because I had a gift card so went and seen Entourage. If you watched the series you would enjoy the movie, if you haven't you would probably be lost. Overall I enjoyed the movie it felt like it would of been season 9 of the series but hated actually going to the movies.


----------



## JQueen

Not a movie but started watching the Netflix original series Bloodline, 4 episodes in and I'm struggling with it.


----------



## Jon Robbins

Watched Survivor last night with Pierce Brosnan, lots of action, story got a little predictable. Had to get used to seeing Pierce as a bad guy.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw anabelle last night, it was ok . Could have been alot better.


----------



## Lumen

Playing catch-up since Friday the 5th (all used in set-up/auditioning of SVS SB13 Ultra subwoofer):
Soundstage - Foreigner (BD)
Roger Waters - In the Flesh (DVD)
The Last Stand (BD)
Jupiter Ascending (BD)


----------



## Markwinstanley

Inception


----------



## Jon Robbins

Watching Kingsmen tonight after the kids go to bed, been waiting patiently for this one


----------



## TomFord

JBrax said:


> For a decent watch that was rated as bad check out The Gambler. Not nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be based on reviews.



Thanks. Going to give it a go. 

Idk if I mentioned it, but getting caught up on GoT, in ep 7 or 8 with the amazing brunette in the jail cell is the hottest scene I've ever seen on cable. Rare beauty 

Watched what I thought may be a chick flick because of the good ratings I saw on 'She's funny that way'. Thought I'd be turning it off 10-15 min in. It delivered a surprising excellent watch. Always liked Imogen, want to look up if it's true. 
Highly recommend this one


----------



## JQueen

Picked up Superman Man of Steel Blu ray at target today for 7.99!!! So we will be watching that.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw interstellar and thought it was ok. Some of the dialogue was hard to hear which was upsetting.


----------



## JBrax

bxbigpipi said:


> Saw interstellar and thought it was ok. Some of the dialogue was hard to hear which was upsetting.


 Just ok? I've read the dialogue issue was by design although I'm not exactly sure what the intended purpose was. Let it sink in and give it a spin in a week or two. I personally loved the movie and continue to enjoy it after multiple viewings. You'll pick up something new every time.


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> Picked up Superman Man of Steel Blu ray at target today for 7.99!!! So we will be watching that.


 The audio is top notch!


----------



## JQueen

JBrax said:


> The audio is top notch!


100% agree!


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> 100% agree!


 If you haven't seen Fury yet check that one out. With those dual PSA's you'll be in for a treat!


----------



## thrillcat

Watched Kingsman: The Secret Service last night. Enjoyable film, except Sam Jackson's lisp kept coming and going.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Jurassic World. If you loved the first Jurassic Park, go see this one.


----------



## willis7469

Peter Loeser said:


> Jurassic World. If you loved the first Jurassic Park, go see this one.


 can not wait for this!!!!!


----------



## tripplej

Last night, we watched "The Butler". It was very entertaining. Granted, it isn't politically 100% accurate but worth watching nevertheless. Acting was very well done and the various historical references were done very well. Recommended.


----------



## asere

Watched Vengeance of an Assassin and Martyrs again. Boy I think that's the last time for me with Martyrs. It stays with you.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Robbins

Watched A walk among the Tombstones last night, have to watch some puppies and rainbows after that one, lol


----------



## Peter Loeser

Finally watched Interstellar last night. Man was it long. Beautiful sound, music, and picture though. It has its plot holes but I was interested the whole way through. Great sci-fi.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Jupiter Ascending last night. Well, there was so much going on, and a couple of characters had dialog that was a little difficult to understand, that it was a bit hard to follow. And I didn't feel like many ideas or directions or characters were fully fleshed out. That said, still an enjoyable ride. The audio was very good and worth it all by itself almost. I would recommend a rental myself.


----------



## JBrax

I watched an oldie but goodie, Into The Wild. It had been awhile but enjoyed it just as much the second time around. I also picked up Wild and The New Apollo 13 (20th Anniversary edition). Hope to spin those soon although I did cheat and checked out the new and improved picture quality on Apollo briefly. Mike was right as the improvement is very noticeable.


----------



## asere

Project Almanac was interesting. Great audio.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Taken 3 was predictable but we enjoyed it. I'm sure it won't be long before they make Taken 4.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Medi0gre

"Taken 4 another 12 dollars" 
I couldn't help myself!


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw the expendables 3 and it was the best one of the series in my opinion.


----------



## typ44q

Watched "Finding Nemo" in 3D over the weekend. I had purchased the deluxe 5 disk set when it came out but just got around to opening and watching it.


----------



## Locoweed

The best exotic Marigold Hotel. Fun for us older folks


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> Watched Vengeance of an Assassin and Martyrs again. Boy I think that's the last time for me with Martyrs. It stays with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


BWHAHAHAHAHA!! yeah, Martyrs is a TOUGH watch... it makes even my desensitized horror freak nature cringe quite a few times


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> BWHAHAHAHAHA!! yeah, Martyrs is a TOUGH watch... it makes even my desensitized horror freak nature cringe quite a few times


 I may have to check this out! Worse than the Saw series?


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> I may have to check this out! Worse than the Saw series?


By far. The "Saw" series is a splatterfest, but "Martyrs" will make you REALLY squirm and just seriously disturb you


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> By far. The "Saw" series is a splatterfest, but "Martyrs" will make you REALLY squirm and just seriously disturb you


 Now I have to see it! At 1:00 today the wife and I are going to see Jurassic World at AMC Prime featuring a recently renovated Dolby Cinema. Not sure how it differs from Atmos but I've heard it's the worlds best cinematic experience. Here's a link.
http://www.dolby.com/us/en/platforms/dolby-cinema.html


----------



## asere

Mike Edwards said:


> BWHAHAHAHAHA!! yeah, Martyrs is a TOUGH watch... it makes even my desensitized horror freak nature cringe quite a few times


Yes especially all that torture. Makes you wonder about the writer of this film.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Jurassic World yesterday afternoon and enjoyed it. I suspect it's going to be a good one to own on BluRay.


----------



## Blacklightning

JBrax said:


> We watched Jurassic World yesterday afternoon and enjoyed it. I suspect it's going to be a good one to own on BluRay.


I also saw it in Ultra AVX Atmos a few days ago. I'm going this friday to see it in IMax.


----------



## JBrax

Blacklightning said:


> I also saw it in Ultra AVX Atmos a few days ago. I'm going this friday to see it in IMax.


 They recently renovated our AMC into 1of 4 Dolby Cinema at AMC Prime theaters. It features Dolby Atmos sound and a Christie dual laser 4K projection system. Very impressive on all fronts!


----------



## JBrax

We just finished Kingsman: The Secret Service. I loved this movie and wow on the audio and video. Highly recommended! My only gripe was Samuel L. Jackson had a lisp that drove me nuts and IMO was unnecessary.


----------



## asere

Summer of Blood was good with dark humor.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bxbigpipi

Last weekend saw the first 3 X-Men movies from the X-Men and wolverine collection. This weekend it's the other 3 plus days of future past.


----------



## bkeeler10

Blacklightning said:


> I also saw it in Ultra AVX Atmos a few days ago. I'm going this friday to see it in IMax.


Wait what, I thought this one didn't get an Atmos track. Perhaps I'm thinking of a different movie. Hope so, cause Atmos seemed like a no brainer for this movie.


----------



## kingnoob

Second Ice age, and 40 year old virgin unrated blu ray. Both were hilarious comedy's!:T 
9.1 ch THX cinema is awsome.


----------



## Blacklightning

bkeeler10 said:


> Wait what, I thought this one didn't get an Atmos track. Perhaps I'm thinking of a different movie. Hope so, cause Atmos seemed like a no brainer for this movie.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369610/technical?ref_=tt_dt_spec

I guess it was not in Atmos.


----------



## Mike Edwards

bkeeler10 said:


> Wait what, I thought this one didn't get an Atmos track. Perhaps I'm thinking of a different movie. Hope so, cause Atmos seemed like a no brainer for this movie.


you are correct. the creators made a distinct choice not to include Atmos.


----------



## mechman

Kingsman - highly recommend it! :T


----------



## JBrax

mechman said:


> Kingsman - highly recommend it! :T


^^^+1


----------



## prerich

Jupiter Ascending and Kingsman were the last two new movies that I've watched. Last night however - I pulled out Iron Man I to test my 5 subwoofer combination - and it performed quite well indeed!!!! :sn:


----------



## JBrax

The Raid: Redemption was up tonight. Talk about non stop action holy cow! If your at all put off by gruesome violence then you might want to avoid this one. Otherwise definitely check it out.


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> The Raid: Redemption was up tonight. Talk about non stop action moo cow! If your at all put off by gruesome violence then you might want to avoid this one. Otherwise definitely check it out.


Yeah my wife was not pleased with all the violence in it either...same with the newer Judge Dread.


----------



## Crazykat

Chappie


----------



## NBPk402

Crazykat said:


> Chappie


My wife, and I both enjoyed Chappie. :T:T


----------



## willis7469

Chappie was definitely fun. Grittier than I expected.


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> Yeah my wife was not pleased with all the violence in it either...same with the newer Judge Dread.


 Funny you referenced the newer Judge Dredd. The movie kind of reminded me of a foreign film version of it. Very, very, violent action that at times had me cringing! Loved it though.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> The Raid: Redemption was up tonight. Talk about non stop action. If your at all put off by gruesome violence then you might want to avoid this one. Otherwise definitely check it out.


you think that one was rough? watch the Raid 2... that had my jaw on the floor the entire time


----------



## asere

Scanners was a really good old school film. I can't believe I hadn't seen it before other than parts here and there that was shown on the movie called Terror in the Aisles. Which was a basically a compilation of horror movies narrated by the late Donald Pleasence.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> you think that one was rough? watch the Raid 2... that had my jaw on the floor the entire time


 Thanks Mike! Just ordered for $9.99 on Amazon. Watched a preview for Safety Not Guaranteed before The Raid: Redemption that piqued my interest. Have you seen it and if so your thoughts?


----------



## bxbigpipi

All this talk about the raid movies I decided to watch them again today and they are amazing. The audio on the second one was really good too.


----------



## typ44q

I rented "The Wolf of Wall Street" on blu-ray from Netflix. I was not expecting so many laugh out loud moments during this movie. Great performance from DiCaprio.


----------



## Lumen

Still auditioning subs. Picked the wrong movies for frequent, deep bass but watched them anyway: Planet of the Apes, Rise of the Planet of the Apes, and Dawn of the Planet of the Apes (all remakes). When the bass was there, it was clean and powerful. Of course, a lot depended on setup but that's off-topic.


----------



## JQueen

Picked up American Sniper for tonight


----------



## willis7469

BlueRockinLou said:


> Still auditioning subs. Picked the wrong movies for frequent, deep bass but watched them anyway: Planet of the Apes, Rise of the Planet of the Apes, and Dawn of the Planet of the Apes (all remakes). When the bass was there, it was clean and powerful. Of course, a lot depended on setup but that's off-topic.


 I love the reboot of the Apes. I would love to work with Andy Serkis and do all that motion capture stuff. Very well done, even if there's not much sub-terrainian bass. The surround bubble is always solid.


----------



## asere

Wife and I just finished watching American Sniper for the first time. It was excellent.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Crawlspace was slow yet suspenseful.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw get hard yesterday and I liked it .


----------



## csnow

Redbox Seventh Son and Survivor. It has been slim pickings lately on new releases. Fist post - W00t:flex:


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> Thanks Mike! Just ordered for $9.99 on Amazon. Watched a preview for Safety Not Guaranteed before The Raid: Redemption that piqued my interest. Have you seen it and if so your thoughts?


Unfortunately I haven't seen it. Heard good things about though


----------



## bxbigpipi

Just saw lone survivor and it was good. The audio was great. Then we saw the equaliser because I heard it was as good or better than John wick and while it was ok it was nowhere near it. Wick was way superior!!!!


----------



## asere

The Jude was really good and sad.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> The Jude was really good and sad. Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 I liked that one a lot.


----------



## asere

Wild Tales was excellent. I enjoyed all the stories especially the stranded car one and the airplane one. Reminded me of the Germanwings tragedy. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bxbigpipi

Nightcrawler was good. Gyllenhaal got into the role.


----------



## asere

bxbigpipi said:


> Nightcrawler was good. Gyllenhaal got into the role.


I know. He was excellent at that role.


----------



## Lumen

bxbigpipi said:


> Nightcrawler was good. Gyllenhaal got into the role.


Was wondering about that one. Will give it a spin soon! Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## typ44q

BlueRockinLou said:


> Was wondering about that one. Will give it a spin soon! Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Was one of my favorite movies from last year.


----------



## JBrax

We just watched Safety Not Guaranteed and really enjoyed it. Nothing special on the A/V side of things but a well written story. Highly recommended.


----------



## typ44q

JBrax said:


> We just watched Safety Not Guaranteed and really enjoyed it. Nothing special on the A/V side of things but a well written story. Highly recommended.


Absolutely agree! Perfect example of how you can make a great movie without a big budget as long as have a a well written script and some good actors.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Chappie and thought it was ok. Audio was good but seemed a little soft. I had to go much higher with the volume to get my normal listening db's. Worthy of a rental IMO.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Watched Chappie and thought it was ok. Audio was good but seemed a little soft. I had to go much higher with the volume to get my normal listening db's. Worthy of a rental IMO.


 I didn't notice the volume thing so much, but I really enjoyed Chappie. Not what I expected.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Watched a July 4th classic...

JAWS


Remastered....The Amity holiday rush never looked so good.

"You're gonna need a bigger boat"


----------



## afterlife2

Todd Anderson said:


> Watched a July 4th classic...
> 
> JAWS
> 
> 
> Remastered....The Amity holiday rush never looked so good.
> 
> "You're gonna need a bigger boat"


Saw it too today. Alot of grain in some part, but still a thrill to watch. I have not seen it in a long time.


----------



## vidiot33

Todd Anderson said:


> Watched a July 4th classic... JAWS Remastered....The Amity holiday rush never looked so good. "You're gonna need a bigger boat"


 The scene where Quint is describing the situation after the sinking of the Indianapolis is classic!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## afterlife2

Watched Hercules 3D(With The Rock). Alot of fun & Great 3D I ducked through most of it.


----------



## typ44q

Watched "Hellboy" on bluray over the weekend. This is my first time seeing this and I really enjoyed it. I am a big Guillermo del Toro fan and have owned this on bluray for a few years now but just got around to watching it.


----------



## NBPk402

Watched Survivor last night and enjoyed it...reminded me of a Bourne movie with Bourne as a woman.


----------



## asere

afterlife2 said:


> Watched Hercules 3D(With The Rock). Alot of fun & Great 3D I ducked through most of it.


Wow! I definitely need to see it in 3D!


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Still Alice the other day. it was so well-reviewed and I was looking forward to it. It was good, and interesting, and well-acted, but kind of depressing. Not that the depressing part should have been surprising I guess. There's not much to be happy about when it comes to Alzheimer's disease. But now I need a happy or carefree movie to watch. :bigsmile:


----------



## Lumen

In our HT with a new HT-capable sub, we watched a movie with.... no bass (yes, the sub was on)!! We're not Justin Bieber fans. But we loved the plot and its characters. Engaging!

EDIT: oops, bad day.... The movie was "In Time" and the actor was Justin Timberlake.


----------



## JBrax

Just watched Maggie and thought it was ok. Rental for sure.


----------



## JBrax

Slow West was up tonight and we loved it. Highly recommended.


----------



## afterlife2

Watched Alien VS Monsters 3D B+ and Guardians of the Galaxy 3D B-

On DVD Roy Orbison Black & White Night A+++ Extremely High Quality sound on this one. You'll have to turn the volume down from normal listening. Watched it twice last night and I have it on now as background music.


----------



## asere

The Cobbler was not as good as I expected but still a decent family drama.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

Rented "Inherent Vice" on blu-ray from Netflix. I found this movie to be very confusing movie, most of the time I had no idea what the people on screen were talking about. I think reading the book and or a second viewing would be necessary for me. It did have some great laugh out loud moments.


----------



## Lumen

Battle: Los Angeles
Liked it much better the first time. Maybe we weren't in the right frame of mind? Oh wait, I'm out of mind most of the time. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> The Cobbler was not as good as I expected but still a decent family drama. Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 bummer. This looked like a unique movie.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Harry Potter: Order of the Phoenix last night with the kids (we're reading the books and watching the movies together - first time for the kids). I really like the Harry Potter series and enjoyed rewatching this one (on HD DVD, no less )


----------



## asere

Watched this movie called The Hole on Netflix. Skip it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

The Family with Robert De Niro was just ok.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

We watched The Homesman last night and enjoyed it. A solid rental.


----------



## asere

Saw Wild Tales again. A movie I highly recommend

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen

Psuedo-movie (Concert BD):
Muddy Wolf at Red Rocks
Songwriting, SQ, and VQ all top-notch IMO.


----------



## asere

Wife and I just saw The Longest Ride. It had a pretty solid story.
Going to watch It Follows now.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Step Up: All In the other night. We went in knowing it wasn't a great show, but decided that "not great" was a bit generous. Can't recommend unless you really like watching that type of dancing.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw Tango and Cash again and it's still a fun movie to watch.Stallone and Russel were great.


----------



## Jon Robbins

bxbigpipi said:


> Saw Tango and Cash again and it's still a fun movie to watch.Stallone and Russel were great.


Love that movie, I should pick it up and watch it again, does it have a Blu ray release ?


----------



## Jon Robbins

Watching Strange Magic again with the kids, very enjoyable and looks great. Bought it on iTunes to get the HD version. It tanked in theatres so they only gave it a DVD release


----------



## bxbigpipi

Jon Robbins said:


> Love that movie, I should pick it up and watch it again, does it have a Blu ray release ?


I have no idea, I have the DVD and the audio isn't great but the movie is good.


----------



## bxbigpipi

I saw Bad Boys the Sean Penn movie from back in the day, and The Warriors. Times back then were tough.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Jon Robbins said:


> Love that movie, I should pick it up and watch it again, does it have a Blu ray release ?


Yup. It has a bluray release


----------



## asere

Sharknado 1& 2 again. Watching 3 this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Robbins

Mike Edwards said:


> Yup. It has a bluray release


 thanks just looked it up on Amazon, on my wish list now.


----------



## Jon Robbins

Also thinking about picking up Hudson Hawk on blu ray and The last Boy Scout, two more great movies.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Thinking about getting tango and cash, cobra, lockup, and over the top on bluray. All are good movies


----------



## JBrax

bxbigpipi said:


> Thinking about getting tango and cash, cobra, lockup, and over the top on bluray. All are good movies


 A Sylvester marathon huh?


----------



## JBrax

bxbigpipi said:


> Thinking about getting tango and cash, cobra, lockup, and over the top on bluray. All are good movies


 A Sylvester marathon huh?


----------



## bxbigpipi

JBrax said:


> A Sylvester marathon huh?


Yeah, all classics to me.


----------



## JBrax

bxbigpipi said:


> Yeah, all classics to me.


 Might as well throw Rambo in the mix. That lineup isn't complete without it.


----------



## JBrax

Just watched Cake on Netflix and thought it was much better than the reviews. One of Jennifer Aniston's best movies. Not a dry eye in the crowd.


----------



## Lumen

"Survivor" with Pierce Brosnan and Milla Jovovich. Old but energetic 007 tries to execute Resident Evil star. Will he succeed? Good mindless fun with an effects soundtrack to boot!


----------



## asere

I got to see Sharknado 3 last night. Cheesy but lots of FUN!:clap:


----------



## Lumen

Okay, now we've got one that's always intense, and sometimes predictable with a good soundtrack. Drummers unite against tyranny! 
Which one am I talking about? Whiplash.
Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## bkeeler10

I watched Minions last night at the theater with my daughter. She loved it, but it was kind of flat for me. Just okay, and a mildly entertaining watch, but don't have a desire to watch it again.


----------



## JBrax

Lumen said:


> Okay, now we've got one that's always intense, and sometimes predictable with a good soundtrack. Drummers unite against tyranny! Which one am I talking about? Whiplash. Sent from my iPad using HTShack


 Great movie!


----------



## B- one

Finally watched The Judge. Good watch solid purchase IMHO.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> Finally watched The Judge. Good watch solid purchase IMHO.


I agree. A very solid film.


----------



## typ44q

Rented Kingsman: The Secret Service on blu-ray from Netflix. I knew it was supposed to be over the top silly which I am usually fine with but I just didn't enjoy this as much as I was hoping to. Well worth a rental.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Divergent last night. Looking forward to Insurgent to be released next week, but needed a refresher on the first movie. Pretty good flick with a really great soundtrack.


----------



## Mike Edwards

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched Divergent last night. Looking forward to Insurgent to be released next week, but needed a refresher on the first movie. Pretty good flick with a really great soundtrack.


i'll have the review of insurgent out in the next couple days to help you decide on the second


----------



## bkeeler10

I certainly look forward to the review (haven't seen any reviews yet on it from my usual sources). But I'll be watching it regardless.  

By chance, are you set up for Atmos yet? I did read a little teaser from Dave Vaughn (Sound & Vision) saying that the soundtrack on an Atmos system is excellent.


----------



## Mike Edwards

bkeeler10 said:


> I certainly look forward to the review (haven't seen any reviews yet on it from my usual sources). But I'll be watching it regardless.
> 
> By chance, are you set up for Atmos yet? I did read a little teaser from Dave Vaughn (Sound & Vision) saying that the soundtrack on an Atmos system is excellent.


not completely. I'm working on the speakers, but I'm waiting for more Atmos/DTS:X 11.2.4 receivers to make it to the market that don't cost me my first borne son. right now onkyo has a 5.1.2, one for only $600, that supports both, but I'm not a wild fan of Onkyo


----------



## asere

Paul Blart: Mall Cop 2 was better than the first one imo.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

Mike Edwards said:


> not completely. I'm working on the speakers, but I'm waiting for more Atoms/DTS:X 11.2.4 receivers to make it to the market that don't cost me my first borne son. right now onkyo has a 5.1.2, one for only $600, that supports both, but I'm not a wild fan of Onkyo


I hope you meant 7.2.4 receivers. If you're waiting for affordable 16 channel boxes you may be waiting a long time! Emotiva is supposedly working on one, but other than that you're looking at five figure pre-pros for the forseeable future. It looks like we won't even get 9.1.4 receivers for 2016, which is a bummer.


----------



## Mike Edwards

bkeeler10 said:


> I hope you meant 7.2.4 receivers. If you're waiting for affordable 16 channel boxes you may be waiting a long time! Emotiva is supposedly working on one, but other than that you're looking at five figure pre-pros for the forseeable future. It looks like we won't even get 9.1.4 receivers for 2016, which is a bummer.


lol, you're right. 7.2.4 is what I meant... 11 channels for the main speakers was going through my mind, and then herpa derpa came out on the keyboard... durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... 11.2.4 would be insane


----------



## Lumen

"Safe" with Jason Statham. This film has riveting suspense, almost non-stop action, an excellent plot... And they really make you hate the bad guy!!! Downside: soundtrack has mediocre quality all around (surround effects, sub-bass, low volume/muddy speech, etc). But still intelligible during quiet scenes. To give you an idea of the difference: I normally watch movies at -32 to -30dB. I watched this one at -24dB.


----------



## bkeeler10

Mike Edwards said:


> lol, you're right. 7.2.4 is what I meant... 11 channels for the main speakers was going through my mind, and then herpa derpa came out on the keyboard... durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... 11.2.4 would be insane


:bigsmile:

I imagine Denon will have a replacement for their X5200 unit (which should be 7.2.4 and have DTS:X) by CEDIA (which is in October this year). Yamaha will likely have their 3050 out by then too. My eventual goal is 11.1.4 or 9.1.6, but I'll settle for 7.1.4 for a while. :T


----------



## asere

Get Hard was pretty good. Not Kevin's best but good.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## afterlife2

Recently: The Judge B+ The Maze Runner B- The Guest B- Faults B+ Cantinflas B-
Netflix Original A Young Doctor's Notebook and Other Stories B+


----------



## afterlife2

Watched Zero Motivation on Netflix last night. I just took a chance on it as I'd never heard of it before. I really thought it was great. A+

http://images.huffingtonpost.com/2014-12-05-ZeroMotivation_header1.jpg


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw Spy with Melissa McCarthy and thought it was good. Saw Hercules with the Rock and wasn't impressed.Saw Battleship again for the second time and I enjoyed it a lot more the second time around. First time I saw it I thought it was trash but now I like it.


----------



## Mike Edwards

bxbigpipi said:


> Saw Spy with Melissa McCarthy and thought it was good. Saw Hercules with the Rock and wasn't impressed.Saw Battleship again for the second time and I enjoyed it a lot more the second time around. First time I saw it I thought it was trash but now I like it.


I REALLY enjoyed "Spy". Jason Statham stole every scene he was in!


Battleship is trash, but it's ridiculously fun trash. I actually really like it for some reason (Besides Rihanna's horrible acting)


----------



## afterlife2

Mike you should check out Zero Motivation. It's so good.


----------



## Mike Edwards

afterlife2 said:


> Mike you should check out Zero Motivation. It's so good.


I've never even heard of it. got a link?


----------



## B- one

Mike Edwards said:


> I've never even heard of it. got a link?


There's a first time for everything!


----------



## afterlife2

Mike Edwards said:


> I've never even heard of it. got a link?


It's on netflix: http://www1.netflix.com/title/80000347

review: http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/dec/05/zero-motivation-review-female-soldiers-idf


----------



## Mike Edwards

just watched the new Fantastic 4... one of the most horrifying abortions of a superhero film I've ever seen. makes the first two look like Citizen Kane and rivals "Batman & Robin" and "Ghost Rider 2", and yes, even "Catwoman" in terms of quality.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Mike Edwards said:


> just watched the new Fantastic 4... one of the most horrifying abortions of a superhero film I've ever seen. makes the first two look like Citizen Kane and rivals "Batman & Robin" and "Ghost Rider 2", and yes, even "Catwoman" in terms of quality.


I said to myself that the trailers didn't look good, but goodness. Lol. Thanks for the heads up, I won't waste my time!


----------



## Lumen

"Drive Hard" with John Cusack. There are scenes with hokey acting strewn about, but the plot is good. Action and comedy were superb in my book. Not much deep bass, but very very good SQ with clear dialog.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## typ44q

Rented "It Follows" on blu-ray from Netflix. This is one of the most enjoyable horror movies I have seen in a long time. The score and visuals have an old school feel to it that I loved.


----------



## BD55

Jack Ryan Shadow Recruit. Very fun and action-packed movie with a good amount of bass as well. Good plot with, to me, a good effort on realism - which I like in movies like this. The only rub with this movie is the other Doc Ryan. My wife and I aren't Keira Knightley fans, and to be honest she's the only part of the movie we don't like.


----------



## ambientcafe

Even with its action-centric storyline, I found 'The Dead Lands' significantly less compelling and immersive than that other indigenous-set epic, '*Apocalypto*', which benefitted from superior storytelling, characters, visuals, and a much larger scale and budget.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Insurgent last night. After reading lukewarm reviews with some people saying it was not as good as the first, I went in apprehensive. And I was pleasantly surprised that we liked it quite a lot. And the audio was great on it. Heavy surround involvement and envelopement, very deep and strong bass at times, and overall a very engaging track.


----------



## Peter Loeser

We watched Big Eyes last night. It looked like more of a chick flick to me, but I'm a big fan of Christoph Waltz and Tim Burton, and it was a good excuse for some quality time with my wife. We both really liked it. It's a pretty fascinating story actually. Recommended.


----------



## Jon Robbins

Went and saw Ant-man last night, thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## asere

Parker with Jlo. Kinda old now and a sedative to watch IMO!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

Re-watched "Black Swan" on blu-ray with a friend that had not see it. I am a big fan of Darren Aronofsky and I absolutely loved this movie.


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched "Paul Blart, Mall cop 2" last night. When will studios learn that a sequal should be as good if not better than the first It was boarder line aweful!


----------



## Mike Edwards

tonyvdb said:


> Watched "Paul Blart, Mall cop 2" last night. When will studios learn that a sequal should be as good if not better than the first It was boarder line aweful!


It was horrible wasnt it?


----------



## bxbigpipi

Saw Hope Lost and Lost Time, both were dark and dreary. Both good for a one time watch.


----------



## Jon Robbins

Watching a Strike Back, so happy the new season is on finally


----------



## Lumen

About 75% of "Interstellar" (for the second time). While good, we just can't seem to make it through this movie. It's not boring, just long. Will try again some weekend when have enough time. It did make more sense the second time through.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "John Wick" on blu-ray from Netflix. I was very disappointed that the rental blu-ray did not include a Dolby True HD audio track, there was only Dolby Digital.
Overall I thought it was enjoyable (very impressive body count!) but perhaps over hyped too much for me.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Lumen said:


> About 75% of "Interstellar" (for the second time). While good, we just can't seem to make it through this movie. It's not boring, just long. Will try again some weekend when have enough time. It did make more sense the second time through.


Seen it twice and enjoyed it both times. But yes, it is very long. To be honest, I think I had more questions after the 2nd viewing. I'll probably watch it again. One of my favorite recent movies.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Theory of Everything the other night. Very interesting to learn about Steven Hawking and his family and journey through life and how they persevered.


----------



## afterlife2

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched The Theory of Everything the other night. Very interesting to learn about Steven Hawking and his family and journey through life and how they persevered.


I watched it on Sat. good movie and acting.


----------



## ambientcafe

Enjoyed this thoroughly-gripping Canadian-made, 'man & woman vs bear' flick on Netflix (an improbable 86% on R/T's!), and will definitely pick up the BD on Sept 1st.


----------



## silvaj

I watched Lawrence of Arabia on Blu Ray. I was blown away by picture quality for an older movie. I don't know if it is my new Oppo player or just an exceptional disk transfer but really enjoyed it.


----------



## willis7469

Watched "home" the other night. Kids liked it. For me it was, meh...


----------



## bkeeler10

willis7469 said:


> Watched "home" the other night. Kids liked it. For me it was, meh...


We watched that too a month or so ago with the kids. Definitely not one of those kid's shows that adults will love as well. I have no interest in seeing it again.


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched that too a month or so ago with the kids. Definitely not one of those kid's shows that adults will love as well. I have no interest in seeing it again.


 Same here. On the other hand, I'm still dying for incredibles 2. Life is funny.


----------



## bkeeler10

willis7469 said:


> Same here. On the other hand, I'm still dying for incredibles 2. Life is funny.


Yeah, well the first Incredibles actually had some substance and was a great "kid's movie" for adults IMO. I love that show and am also looking forward to the next installment. It's been too long coming, frankly.


----------



## typ44q

Went to the theater to see "Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation" I love this franchise and this movie did not disappoint. This movie is just packed with action and fun, highly recommended.


----------



## asere

Kung Fu Killer was really good. Loaded with action and a good storyline.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Robbins

Watching Fast and Furious 6, refresher for 7Bluray release next week


----------



## Mike Edwards

Jon Robbins said:


> Watching Fast and Furious 6, refresher for 7Bluray release next week


actually it's a little over 2 weeks. comes out on the 15th


----------



## afterlife2

Last Nite: *P!nk: The Truth About Love Tour: Live From Melbourne* A+ Amazingly great on the big screen and nice deep blacks.
*Thanks for Sharing* B+


----------



## Jon Robbins

Mike Edwards said:


> actually it's a little over 2 weeks. comes out on the 15th


 Thanks Mike, for some reason I kept thinking the 7th, wonder why lol, which doesn't even make sense since its a Monday not a Tuesday . Oh Well, finally get to see Mad Max this Tuesday.


----------



## typ44q

Watched "Fury" on Blu-ray from Netflix. A bit over the top and in your face at times but overall an enjoyable WWII movie. Excellent audio and video quality on the blu-ray.


----------



## asere

Kingsman: The Secret Service was excellent!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen

My wife likes "After Earth" with Will Smith & Son. I was willing to endure it again, but actually wound up liking it the 3rd time around. Can you say mood-food? The right snacks distract you enough to not notice how much you dislike something else! 

Anyway, I expected bigger things since we were watching this for the first time with the new sub (huge HT upgrade from REL T-9 to PSA XV15). But wound up slightly underwhelmed. Dialogue was muffled. And it seemed like no matter how loud I cranked the volume or boosted the LFE track, normally-involving bass could not be coaxed from yonder sub. Chalked up to another weak mix until I searched for and re-read Mike Edwards' review. Time for another system recal, methinks!


----------



## Jon Robbins

Watching Mad Max: Fury Road in like ten minutes. I've seen the good reviews, but I'm kinda skeptical. Just read Mikes review and kinda feel like my gut feeling may be right, but I'll know for sure in 2 hours I guess.


----------



## Jon Robbins

My Gut was right, Fury Road was entertaining but found myself losing interest periodically throughout the movie. Not worthy of 88% User rating in my opinion.


----------



## asere

Aloha wasn't so good IMO. Slow from start to finish and never got nowhere.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Longest Ride the other night. It's a Nicholas Sparks adaptation and if you know his stuff, you kind of know what you're getting into. It was all right I guess. I've seen a few of his and this one was better than most.


----------



## asere

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched The Longest Ride the other night. It's a Nicholas Sparks adaptation and if you know his stuff, you kind of know what you're getting into. It was all right I guess. I've seen a few of his and this one was better than most.


I think for the wife and I, the Notebook was the best.


----------



## bkeeler10

Watched Far From the Madding Crowd the other night. Not typically my kind of movie, but it was pretty good. It seemed apparent on a few ocassions that it was based on a book and a couple things seemed rushed or overlooked, with one particularly jarring twist in the middle that seemed out of character. Still, well-acted and with beautiful English countryside scenery.


----------



## asere

The Gambler was slow but made up with the story.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched Chapie last night, not as good as I exspected given reviews but it was still ok. Casting charictures like those in the movie make me cringe, how can some people be so stupid LOL.


----------



## willis7469

tonyvdb said:


> Watched Chapie last night, not as good as I exspected given reviews but it was still ok. Casting charictures like those in the movie make me cringe, how can some people be so stupid LOL.


 I definitely had to shut off part of my brain in this one, but liked it overall. People are stupid, no doubt. This movie reminded me how selfish they are too. I found reviews were all over the place.


----------



## asere

Willow Creek was pretty good about Bigfoot. It was directed by Bobcat Goldwaite if you can believe that.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Home was a fun movie. Loved my kids huge smile.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Robbins

Watched 'The age of Adeline' with the wife last night, it was enjoyable. But wow does Anthony Ingruber ever have Harrison Fords mannerisms down, did realize he is an impressionist. Hope he gets a casting call for the Solo/FETT Anthology film.


----------



## Jon Robbins




----------



## asere

Saw this movie called Unfriended....YAWNNN.......Goodnight friends.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen

For the *third* time(!), _The Mechanic_ with Jason Statham. 'Nuff said!


----------



## typ44q

Watched "Michael Jackson's This is it" on blu-ray over the weekend. This is a behind the scenes look at a concert that was supposed to take place in London. It is pieced together from lots of different sources ranging fairly poor SD video to exceptionally high quality HD but the audio track is exceptionally good throughout and will give your home theater a serious workout.


----------



## bkeeler10

^^ I've been meaning to watch this for some time now. I've heard the audio is great on it too. Thanks for the reminder -- I will have to bump it up in my queue and hope the wife is keen to watch it too.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Age of Adaline the other night. Overall I enjoyed the movie and I thought that Blake Lively and Harrison Ford, in particular, were very good in their roles, making you care about their characters. There was only the occasional contrived line and a narration that was a little annoying at times (and mixed rather louder than the rest of the dialogue for some reason).

Also been watching Jane Austen movies the past week. Specifically, Persuasion, Sense and Sensibility and Pride and Prejudice. My wife had some Jane Austen party to go to and she wanted to brush up on it all. Well, I'd never seen any of these myself and expected the worst. Yeah, there were plenty of roll-your-eyes moments, but it wasn't half bad. There was even some pretty decent comic relief here and there. Not interested in watching them again though lol.

Edit: After all the romance/drama movies of the past few weeks, I think Furious 7 is in order this weekend. Or maybe that Fast and Furious marathon!


----------



## typ44q

bkeeler10 said:


> ^^ I've been meaning to watch this for some time now. I've heard the audio is great on it too. Thanks for the reminder -- I will have to bump it up in my queue and hope the wife is keen to watch it too.


I had purchased it about a year ago when the price first dropped down to around five bucks and just never found the time to watch it. I would consider myself a casual fan of his music and still really enjoyed it as well as gained an appreciation into what it takes to put on a show of that scale.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

typ44q said:


> Watched "Michael Jackson's This is it" on blu-ray over the weekend. This is a behind the scenes look at a concert that was supposed to take place in London. It is pieced together from lots of different sources ranging fairly poor SD video to exceptionally high quality HD but the audio track is exceptionally good throughout and will give your home theater a serious workout.


Watched that a while ago. Really enjoyed it


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Fury

Rarely watch "war" movies, but thought it was really good. Especially liked the last part (crossroads).


----------



## moparz10

watched unbroken,very much enjoyed it.


----------



## asere

What We Do in the Shadows was just ok for me. It was what I expected. The dry humor.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

We watched Good Kill and enjoyed it. Kind of a slow story but enjoyed it nonetheless. Worthy of a rental.


----------



## Jon Robbins

Watched Edge of Tomorrow again last night, great flick. Planed on watching The Water Diviner tonight, but the wife is too tired so probably start the newest season of Defiance.


----------



## Jon Robbins

Decided on The Railway Man tonight


----------



## asere

Jon Robbins said:


> Decided on The Railway Man tonight


Good choice. What did you think?


----------



## Jon Robbins

asere said:


> Good choice. What did you think?


I enjoyed it, it's astonishing what the Human body can endure, and without getting into spoilers how we find peace. Not the ending I thought, but amazing nonetheless. With all the civil wars going on today and the brutality people endure, this movie definitely makes you appreciate all you have, and the life we are so fortunate to live without war.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Furious 7 a couple of nights ago. It was pretty enjoyable, but I do remember enjoying the sixth installment more. I was unfortunately a bit disappointed with the audio mix. It was actually quite great for the most part, with active surrounds, good panning and clear dialog. But it seemed like a high-pass filter was used to cut out the very low bass, and even the bass that was there was a little lackluster and uninspiring, I thought. Anyway, overall pretty good and worth a watch if you liked the other ones in the series.


----------



## asere

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched Furious 7 a couple of nights ago. It was pretty enjoyable, but I do remember enjoying the sixth installment more. I was unfortunately a bit disappointed with the audio mix. It was actually quite great for the most part, with active surrounds, good panning and clear dialog. But it seemed like a high-pass filter was used to cut out the very low bass, and even the bass that was there was a little lackluster and uninspiring, I thought. Anyway, overall pretty good and worth a watch if you liked the other ones in the series.


I hear the ending is also sad. Paul Walker will always be missed.


----------



## phillihp23

moparz10 said:


> watched unbroken,very much enjoyed it.


+1
Should check out the documentary/interview with Jolie. Come to find out he lived in a house in Cali overlooking her house. She would go up to his house and sit and talk taking notes...for something like a year before the movie was produced. Unfortunately he died before it was released so was unable to watch the final product. His story was turned down by studios for years...they said it was to complex to put together in a standard theater production film length.


----------



## asere

Little Boy was an excellent movie that I highly recommend.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> Little Boy was an excellent movie that I highly recommend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


glad you liked it. I enjoyed it a lot


----------



## Jon Robbins

Watched Space Station 76, a very unique movie, lol.


----------



## asere

Saw Everly. It was over the top but entertaining. I also saw Tormented. This type of film has been done before like The Strangers and You're Next but it was really good and I recommend it. I normally don't jump much but the director did a great job making sure you do jump even with scenes were your not suppose to or see it coming. A+ for Tormented!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jennavixenxxoo

Avatar - my fave!


----------



## willis7469

jennavixenxxoo said:


> Avatar - my fave!


 One of mine too.


----------



## afterlife2

*Camp X-Ray* B+ Kirsten Stewart did a good job in this one and most of the independent stuff she does.


----------



## asere

The Shinning

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Dead Silence with Donnie Wahlberg was eerie. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rheal_Dubreuil

Avengers: Age of Ultron. Watched with the Family. Turn off your mind and listen the all the explosions. LOL


----------



## JQueen

We watched Unfinished Business last night, overall I thought it was good. I wouldn't buy it but would watch it again on HBO or Netflix if released


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Escobar: dreadful. turned if off after an hour


----------



## RTS100x5

I had another ANDROMEDA STRAIN night at the movies ..... top10 list of sci fi movies all time....


----------



## bkeeler10

Rheal_Dubreuil said:


> Avengers: Age of Ultron. Watched with the Family. Turn off your mind and listen the all the explosions. LOL


We watched this last night too. It was a fun ride and, despite all the criticisms I read about the soundtrack, I thought it was very good. Although I did have to run it about 8 dB hotter than I usually do, which has been reported elsewhere.


----------



## JBrax

Took the rare trip to the local cinema tonight for The Martian and loved it! Modern day version of Apollo 13. Worth going out and seeing and a great date night movie. Highly recommended.


----------



## eXPLaT

For Love or Money... Michael J. Fox is the best and Gabrielle Anwar is extremely easy on the eyes.

Next will be starting the Back to the Future trilogy on Blu-ray.


----------



## typ44q

JBrax said:


> Took the rare trip to the local cinema tonight for The Martian and loved it! Modern day version of Apollo 13. Worth going out and seeing and a great date night movie. Highly recommended.


I did too, saw it in 3D which was good but not at all required for viewing. I enjoyed the movie very much but after having read the book, a lot of the scenes in the movie felt rushed which seemed to diminish the level of danger he was in. I also highly recommend this movie!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Watched:

The Mechanic - not too bad, usual Statham stuff
Spy - pretty funny. Was real impressed with opening titles and music: very James bond-esque. Also surprised that Jude Law isn't just a pretty boy anymore. I actually think he'd make a good Bond: certainly better than Daniel Craig.


----------



## asere

Insidious 3 was scary. Made me jump a few times plus my wife didn't help screaming next to me lol.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

Watched "Burn after reading" on blu-ray. This movie is still very enjoyable even after several viewings. Great cast to go along with the excellent writing and directing of the Coen brothers.


----------



## afterlife2

*Penguins Of Madagascar 3D* Great 3D on this one and nice story.


----------



## typ44q

Trying to re-watch the original Star Wars movies on blu-ray before Episode VII The force Awakens comes out. Watched episode I and II (I would of skipped I but my roommate insisted we start with I) At least the worst of it is over!


----------



## JQueen

Watched Fast and Furious 43.. I mean 7* the other night. I thought it was good but some of the stunts were just over the top extreme. Overall I would watch it again and maybe buy it once it was under $10.


----------



## asere

Into the Woods was pretty good.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ambientcafe

Spectacular PQ and restoration -- thank you *RAH*!


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched the Nightmare Before Christmas with the kids last night. Believe it or not, I had never seen this film. I rather enjoyed it on the whole, especially the music, and it really looked and sounded great on blu ray. There were some great moments of auditory envelopement and immersiveness, with the mix done to good effect in telling the story.


----------



## daniel

With my 16 yo son, James Bond, 1964, Goldfinger, remastered bluray.


----------



## asere

Re Animator from the 80's was a good watch. Hadn't seen it in a good while. I'm surprised it got a DTS HD MSTR track. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## brwsaw

Watched King Kong for the first time (in this room).
Everyone was sleeping so the subs were off , L/C/R set to large (auto,no choice).
I am very impressed with the way this room has worked out, image and sound quality are the best they've ever been.
These towers offer plenty of low bass on their own, and I was getting overhead effects without overhead speakers (7.0).
The effects in the movie were alot better than I remember, so glad we went to a big screen and projector when we did.
I need to do this more often, likely my 3rd or 4th movie of the year.


----------



## claudej1

John Wick. Great sound. High body count.


----------



## asere

I saw Darkman with Liam Neeson. I really enjoyed the movie. I can't believe I missed this one back in the 90's.


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> I saw Darkman with Liam Neeson. I really enjoyed the movie. I can't believe I missed this one back in the 90's.


 it is a good one. Reminds me of dr giggles for some reason lol.


----------



## willis7469

I watched Man of steel, and the dark knight rises. Enjoyed them both. Again...


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> it is a good one. Reminds me of dr giggles for some reason lol.


Oh yeah. I had forgotten about Dr Giggles. I enjoyed that one too.


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> I watched Man of steel, and the dark knight rises. Enjoyed them both. Again...


Those are really good movies


----------



## JBrax

Didn't catch a review here on this one but a solid sleeper! Watched "The Gift" today before the game and thought it was great! Solid rental and highly recommended!


----------



## typ44q

Finally got around to watching "Gone Girl" on blu-ray from Netflix. I had not read the book but I did enjoy the movie. The ending was a bit "out there" but still very good.


----------



## asere

I bought the Lego Movie awhile back when it first came out. At the time I started to watch it and could not get into it until last night. I re watched it and I really enjoyed the animation, sound and plot. I guess you have to be in a really good movie watching mode if you are going to sit and watch something lol!


----------



## JBrax

We watched Tomorrowland this afternoon and enjoyed it. A solid rental.


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> I bought the Lego Movie awhile back when it first came out. At the time I started to watch it and could not get into it until last night. I re watched it and I really enjoyed the animation, sound and plot. I guess you have to be in a really good movie watching mode if you are going to sit and watch something lol!


 we enjoy this one. It's fun, and the voice talent is amazing. I don't however, like the snotty tone. My kids think they can emulate that. Nope....
Technical masterpiece though.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> We watched Tomorrowland this afternoon and enjoyed it. A solid rental.


 I'm looking forward to this albeit with my brain turned off due to a few reviews. 
Glad to see you enjoying some movies. Hope that's goin well.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> I'm looking forward to this albeit with my brain turned off due to a few reviews. Glad to see you enjoying some movies. Hope that's goin well.


 Oh, I'll never stop enjoying movies. The audio isn't what it use to be but my brain is adjusting I think.


----------



## asere

Tonight possibly the new Poltergeist and Pixels.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## eXPLaT

Jurassic World, lots of fun and do remember to grab the popcorn.

Highly entertaining, just don't think too much about it.


----------



## RTS100x5

eXPLaT said:


> just don't think too much about it.


A telling comment given the laughable premise of training VelociRaptors......:rolleyesno:

I so wanted to enjoy another sequel in this lineup but turned it off half way through....


----------



## asere

Watched Pixels with the family. I thought it was pretty good. Maybe because I can relate to the 80s arcade. The audio was nice. For sure a rental.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ambientcafe

Being 'All Hallow's Eve' this spooky evening, might debut a couple of classics on BD -- 'Pumpkinhead', or 'The Howling'....or something more recent, like this ...


----------



## asere

ambientcafe said:


> Being 'All Hallow's Eve' this spooky evening, might debut a couple of classics on BD -- 'Pumpkinhead', or 'The Howling'....or something more recent, like this ...


Pumpkinhead and the Howling are definitely classics. I saw Re Animator last weekend. How good is Spring?


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Pumpkinhead and the Howling are definitely classics. I saw Re Animator last weekend. How good is Spring?


 wow. Pumpkinhead and the howling. Awesome.


----------



## ambientcafe

asere said:


> Pumpkinhead and the Howling are definitely classics. I saw Re Animator last weekend. How good is Spring?


I really should get around to watching 'Spring', as I've had the bd since June. However, it does command a very impressive 89% score on R/T's, which is very rare in the horror/thriller/creature-feature genre(s).


----------



## eXPLaT

RTS100x5 said:


> A telling comment given the laughable premise of training VelociRaptors......:rolleyesno:
> 
> I so wanted to enjoy another sequel in this lineup but turned it off half way through....


Quite right…

I did enjoy it very much myself though, more than all of the summer blockbusters this year like Fast and Furious 7, San Andreas, etc. Maybe because it was so similar to the first Jurassic Park, which was a lot of fun especially in comparison to parts 2 and 3 which sucked big time for me.


----------



## jasonsct

It Follows.
Via Netflix. Love this movie. Upset that it has poorly recorded dialogue, in my opinion.


----------



## Zee

I don't even know why I watched this, but Netflix does strange things to your brain at 3am.

Anyways...

Outcast:

When the heir of the Imperial throne becomes the target of an assassination by his despised older brother, it is left to Hayden Christensen to prove, once again, that his horrid portrayal of Anakin Skywalker in the final two Star wars prequels was no accident, but in fact, merely the upper limit of his acting prowess.

It also proves that those acting around him get pulled down to his level, thus making this trainwreck of a movie unsalvageable.

5/5 headbutts against a brick wall (that's a bad thing).

Nothing should ever be left to Hayden Christensen

Z...


----------



## willis7469

[QUOTE="Zee;1321297" 5/5 headbutts against a brick wall (that's a bad thing). 5/5 headbutts against a brick wall (that's a bad thing).
Z...[/QUOTE]LOL that's awesome...


----------



## eXPLaT

Binge watching The Mentalist, started last week.

Done with season 1, now in the middle of season 2. It's actually pretty good, Simon Baker really brings a lot to this show, otherwise it would be a regular procedural.


----------



## Lumen

Tried to wait for the price to come down, but couldn't resist this one, and was amply rewarded... San Andreas. We turned off our brains and sat back for some fun. Except for a few holes, the plot progressed nicely. But the movie's special effects really shined. Dialog is well-balanced with louder action, which has tremendous dynamic range and power. The LFE track is stupendous, IMO. Both visual and aural special effects drew us into the movie like no other had in a long time. My wife commented on how mesmerized she was and didn't want to take her normal breaks! I rate this one a keeper to be watched many times over, and is worth the full asking price of a new release (again IMHO).


----------



## tonyvdb

Couldn't agree more, San Andreas is demo material for sure! Watched it last night and both the wife and I were blown away (no pun intended) by the soundtrack. Visually its excellent and not a bad story line either


----------



## Dwight Angus

I watched this last night & agree with Tony. The audio is top tier for sure & I also enjoyed the story line. My subs got a workout.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## asere

San Andreas was really fun with excellent audio. The couch was vibrating.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

The Gift I highly recommend. Solid acting and great suspense.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one

After Lou's praise we picked up San Andres as everyone seems to agree great all around! Now I need to get to work on the back stock about 40 blurays. Time to turn off Netflix and toss in Mad Max Fury Road for tonight!


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> After Lou's praise we picked up San Andres as everyone seems to agree great all around! Now I need to get to work on the back stock about 40 blurays. Time to turn off Netflix and toss in Mad Max Fury Road for tonight!


 Haven't seen it? Ooh, good one!


----------



## Zee

OK, I guess I'll have to crumble and get San Andreas. Even if only for demo material...

Z...


----------



## asere

Just saw Magic Mike XXL with wife. Wow every ten minutes I kept looking at the bluray player hoping it was almost over. So the guys strip. Ok I get it after all that's why ladies watch it but there was no story and dragged. Yawn..goodnight everyone!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Watched "age of ultron". I was afraid that the terrible CG in the opening sequence would plague the whole movie. Not the case. My redbox only had It on DVD, but it was surprisingly good. The low volume reported by others didn't seem that bad to me. We watched at -17, and while it wasn't like tmnt, it was fulfilling and dynamic. Bass was 3.5/5 for me, save a few spots. One was when Veronica and hulk go down through a building. That was subsonic. Also, with the end of the world afoot, there wasn't even one phone call to pepper? Despite my few quibbles I did really like this movie a lot. Great addition to the franchise. I enjoyed Andy Serkis too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Tomorrowland over the weekend. It was an interesting concept and kind of fun to watch, though I thought the storyline was a little disjointed and maybe undeveloped at times. The audio was really good, with impressive-sounding explosions and gunshots and such.


----------



## JBrax

Pulled a doubleheader tonight with Trainwreck and Vacation. Trainwreck was hilarious and Vacation wasn't quite as funny but still good. I laughed pretty hard throughout both movies.


----------



## willis7469

Watched terminator genisys. Wow. Bass all over the place! Not having an atmos setup, I can still say I was definitely in the bubble. Lots of flyovers and action sequences that seemed to be made just for atmos did have me wondering how much more it would add. Well done. Amelia Clarke was pretty good but didn't have the same edge and look in her eye that Linda Hamilton gave to Sarah Connor. Loved Arnold. And Jason Clarke made a surprisingly good villain. Not perfect, but lots of good stuff here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Also watched inside out. Expectations were mid to high. Couldn't really connect to it. Even my kids said it was meh. Looked and sounded great. Hard to find an animated picture these days that doesn't at least look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTS100x5

Just watched INSIDE OUT on a new 150" SLATE ZERO EDGE by S I... The colors were JAW DROPPING and the sound was upgraded as well with a NANO AVR DL / DIRAC LIVE SSP and we were just beside ourselves with the overall improvements to this system both sound and visuals... WOW ..the S I screen is just made us giggly... there are some minor technical issues but I'll get through those pretty quickly...lddude:


----------



## asere

Not a movie but the show Ash vs Evil Dead is pretty fun to watch and great LFE.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JQueen

Watched Pixels tonight with the family and really enjoyed it. When first seeing the previews I thought it was going to be really bad, but glad I took a chance on it.


----------



## typ44q

In my quest to re-watch all the Star Wars movies before "The Force Awakens" comes out I watched Episodes IV and V on Blu-ray. As much as I resent the changes in Blu-ray special editions I love the picture and sound quality.


----------



## Locoweed

Watched San Andreas. I thought it was as bad as Volcano with Timmy Lee Jones. Definitely not something I will be keeping.


----------



## willis7469

Watched San Andreas. Check your brain at the door and strap in. Good ride. Just don't compare any of it to reality. (Even though it is kinda the point)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> Watched San Andreas. Check your brain at the door and strap in. Good ride. Just don't compare any of it to reality. (Even though it is kinda the point)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah a fun ride indeed right from the start.


----------



## nova

A Most Wanted Man:
I usually really enjoy a thriller that takes it time, but this one I just couldn't get into (tried twice). Did really appreciate the subtle performances of Philip Seymour Hoffman, Robin Wright and Willem Dafoe but this one just didn't quite work for me.


----------



## willis7469

nova said:


> Did really appreciate the subtle performances of Philip Seymour Hoffman, Robin Wright and Willem Dafoe but this one just didn't quite work for me.



Didn't know Willem Dafoe did subtle! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

At Middleton with Vera Farmiga and Andy Garcia was pretty good with lots of humor.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Robbins

I watched 'The man from U.N.C.L.E' last night. I rather enjoyed it. Had subtle humour and a good rapport between the actors, typical Guy Ritchie film. Hugh Grant was an added bonus.


----------



## JQueen

Watched Inside out with kids.. Movie was okay some parts funny and some I didn't agree with for a kids movie. Also watched Southpaw by myself and thought it was better then I expected.


----------



## Jon Robbins

JQueen said:


> Watched Inside out with kids.. Movie was okay some parts funny and some I didn't agree with for a kids movie. Also watched Southpaw by myself and thought it was better then I expected.


I agree, we watched Inside Out a couple weekends ago and the little ones (3 years old) got scared in parts, but my six year old loved it. Very deep movie for young kids to grasp


----------



## ambientcafe

Just received the BD ... gr8 mtn-climbing doc -- 90% on R/T's !


----------



## asere

I Saw the Devil is a well made Korean film about a man that takes revenge on his fiancee's killer but he does it slowly with capture and release. A grotesque film but captures the reality of how sick some people really are and how far they can go.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> I Saw the Devil is a well made Korean film about a man that takes revenge on his fiancee's killer but he does it slowly with capture and release. A grotesque film but captures the reality of how sick some people really are and how far they can go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Some people deserve this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> Some people deserve this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you seen it?


----------



## willis7469

No but you piqued my interest. I was just thinking in a justice served kinda way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> No but you piqued my interest. I was just thinking in a justice served kinda way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I can agree. There is bad and just plain evil people.


----------



## willis7469

Yep. And it seems the the evil ones get away with their deeds while plain bad ones get it worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nova

The Fault in Our Stars... maybe I'm just an old softie but, I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## JBrax

nova said:


> The Fault in Our Stars... maybe I'm just an old softie but, I really enjoyed this one.


 I guess I'm also a softie because I enjoyed it.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> I guess I'm also a softie because I enjoyed it.


Me too!


----------



## afterlife2

The End Of The Tour A+ Might be the best acting I've seen in a film this year. Segel and Eisenberg were fantastic.


----------



## nova

Binge watched GoT season 5 last two nights.


----------



## JBrax

nova said:


> Binge watched GoT season 5 last two nights.


 That's some good watching right there! Nobody is safe on GOT's! Rumor has it John Snow isn't dead. Love that show.


----------



## asere

Cop Car was a great movie.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Cop Car was a great movie. Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 Never heard of it but trailer looks good. Thanks for the tip gonna check it out.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Never heard of it but trailer looks good. Thanks for the tip gonna check it out.


Anytime! Let me know what you think.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Anytime! Let me know what you think.


 We enjoyed Cop Car. It's been awhile since I've seen anything with Kevin Bacon in it. Very low budget but good story and acting.


----------



## tonyvdb

We ar starting to watch all the bond movies. I bought the special addition 50 box set a bit ago and the remaster quality is actually very good on the original 1962 movie


----------



## asere

Wife and I watched No Escape. I highly recommend this movie. It was nail biting from the start. We were yelling out loud..come on, move it, watch it, get out of there,what are you doing. Her hands were sweating. A must watch IMO.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Watching with the family Disney's A Christmas Carol.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Jurassic World last night. I really liked how they harked back to the original. I just loved John Williams' music and was thrilled to hear it incorporated into this movie. Gave me chills back then and still does. Alas, this one isn't quite up to my favorable recollection of the original. Character development was a bit lackluster. Still I enjoyed it overall. Audio was great!


----------



## JQueen

The wife and I rented Vacation and I really enjoyed it. I will be purchasing this one


----------



## asere

Watched Bridesmaids again with my wife. Really funny.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hotwheelz

Rogers Waters - The Wall Movie. 2014 Edition. Mixed feelings.


----------



## typ44q

I rented "Still Alice" on bluray from Netflix. Excellent movie and Julianne Moore definitely deserved the Academy award for best actress for this movie. Highly recommended even tho this is not an easy movie to watch.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

The Wall 2015. Not bad, except Roger Waters insisted on ruining it with all his personal . Why can;t he just publish the concert


----------



## asere

mark_anderson_us said:


> The Wall 2015. Not bad, except Roger Waters insisted on ruining it with all his personal . Why can;t he just publish the concert


I haven't seen it but I can see what you mean.The personal should have been on the special features. I once saw a Paul McCartney concert like that going back and forth and was distracting.


----------



## typ44q

I finished up my re watching of all the Star Wars movies with Return of the Jedi on Bluray. It had been a long time since I watched this and I think it was better than I had remembered it. 

I am really excited about seeing The Force Awakens in a Dolby Vision theater next weekend!


----------



## JBrax

Watched Dark Places the other night and enjoyed it. Reviews were rather scathing so I wasn't expecting much to be honest. Maybe my lowered expectations attributed to the enjoyable viewing experience. Definitely worthy of a rental or check it out on Netflix for free.


----------



## megageek

Ironman 2. Got it for $6 on bluray!!


----------



## megageek

I was mainly testing it to see if it worked but ended up getting into it!


----------



## typ44q

I watched Ex Machina on blu-ray this weekend. This was a blind purchase for me based on some trusted reviews and I am happy to say that it was well worth it.


----------



## bkeeler10

I will be watching Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation tomorrow evening, and wanted to refresh my memory on Ghost Protocol beforehand, so I watched that last night. Well, it had been a few years since I'd seen it (only once) so I had forgotten not only how great a movie it is, but how fantastic the soundtrack is. It has been quite a while since I enjoyed a soundtrack as much as I enjoyed that one last night. It has everything, from subtle ambience to excellent dialogue clarity, from great panning and sound placement to powerful and very dynamic explosions. I believe I was only running 5.1 when I saw it the first time, but last night I was running 7.1 and I think it made a significant difference in immersion. Wow!


----------



## typ44q

Watched Enders Game on Bluray. I never read the book so I don't have anything to compare it to but the movie was enjoyable enough but nothing great. 
As a side note there were several scenes where I thought " I wish I had bought the 3D version" only to discover it was not a 3D movie.


----------



## asere

Watched Daddy's Home today. It was really funny. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

We did watch Rogue Nation the other evening. It lived up rather well to the MI reputation and was thoroughly enjoyable. I think Ghost Protocol is ever so slightly better for me, but that's no knock on Rogue Nation. The soundtrack was great on my non-Atmos, 7.1 system, but bass extension was not quite as great as Ghost Protocol's track had. Either way, this is definitely my kind of show.


----------



## bxbigpipi

I also saw rogue nation the other night and liked it a lot, but Antman was a real treat!


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Watched Daddy's Home today. It was really funny.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



My son went to see that with his girlfriend. Loved it. Looking forward to it. 
I watched Jurassic World. Turned off brain, turned up avr , loved!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nova

Maggie. Some great cinematography, looked like natural lighting. Something quite a bit different for Arnold Schwarzenegger, very little dialog but he conveys so much. There is also great chemistry between Schwarzenegger and Breslin that you can believe they are father/daughter. Probably not a great film but it sure looks good and the music never lets you forget the tragedy. Unfortunately it was so close to being so much more but just didn't quite get there.


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> My son went to see that with his girlfriend. Loved it. Looking forward to it.
> I watched Jurassic World. Turned off brain, turned up avr , loved!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jurassic World was great at the theater. I need to check it out at home.


----------



## louisp

Mission Impossible Rogue Nation.

Disappointed. Same old very improbable, if not impossible actions.


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Jurassic World was great at the theater. I need to check it out at home.



I'm pretty sure you'll love it at home too. 

I watched nightcrawler. Wow did that leave a taste in my mouth. I did enjoy it, and Jake was great, but wow. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2872718/
Also watched 3 days to kill. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2172934/
Forgot about this, but my free Netflix trial helped me find it. A little different, but good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> I'm pretty sure you'll love it at home too.
> 
> I watched nightcrawler. Wow did that leave a taste in my mouth. I did enjoy it, and Jake was great, but wow. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2872718/
> Also watched 3 days to kill.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2172934/
> Forgot about this, but my free Netflix trial helped me find it. A little different, but good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah Nightcrawler was excellent and stays with you. 3 Days to Kill was also good. Kevin Costner always makes good movies.
Saw San Andreas again tonight. Excellent audio and effects.


----------



## JBrax

Has anyone seen the new Star Wars yet and if so what did you think? I'm looking forward to it but waiting for the crowds to ease up first.


----------



## tonyvdb

Star Wars was fantastic, some holes in the scientific side of the story ( as with most sci-fi movies) but the continuity between this and the old movies 30years ago is remarkable. I really enjoyed it :T


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Star Wars was fantastic, some holes in the scientific side of the story ( as with most sci-fi movies) but the continuity between this and the old movies 30years ago is remarkable. I really enjoyed it :T


 Thanks for the reply Tony! I could care less about any scientific holes because I really don't watch movies that way. Unstoppable is the only movie I've ever watched that that came into play but only because I know way too much about the mechanical inner workings of trains. I'm only hoping this one holds a candle to the first three in the series. Yes, I know the first three aren't technically the first three. I work with a guy who is a Star Wars fanatic and he had one issue with the movie but didn't want to say for spoiler reasons.


----------



## asere

Trainwreck was really funny. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

The Strangers is always a good re watch. Always suspenseful.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Star Wars: The Force Awakens at AMC Prime w/Dolby Atmos. It felt like an old familiar toy I played with as a kid. Great story, acting, and a refreshed take from JJ Abrams. I think Disney will take the franchise to another level.


----------



## asere

MI: Rogue Nation was excellent IMO. It was very entertaining from the start and Rebecca Ferguson was fun to watch lol.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

John Wick. Pretty intense, but a little anticlimactic. I was hoping for a little more vengeance during the final battle. Still enjoyed though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## albe

Does the History channel count?

Being Evel

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4076756/


----------



## asere

Ant Man was stellar. The acting, effects, audio and story was really enjoyable. I highly recommend it!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Ant Man was stellar. The acting, effects, audio and story was really enjoyable. I highly recommend it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Nice! Looking forward to this. I'm binging on daredevil right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisp

An old BW scifi The 27th Day. We like those old scifi movies. They have a certain charm regardless of their quality.


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> Nice! Looking forward to this. I'm binging on daredevil right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daredevil was a good film even though most people dissed it.


----------



## willis7469

Oops. I meant the Netflix series. Have not seen the film. Although it looks interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

louisp said:


> An old BW scifi The 27th Day. We like those old scifi movies. They have a certain charm regardless of their quality.



Indeed they do. A lot of "warts" in old school film, but it's part of appeal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> Oops. I meant the Netflix series. Have not seen the film. Although it looks interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops on my end lol! How is the series?


----------



## willis7469

Really digging it so far. It's oddly darker than I expected, but still stays inside the lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

Went to see Star Wars: The Force Awakens in a Dolby Cinema with Dolby Vision laser projection system and it was by far the best image quality I have ever seen in a theater. 
Complementing that was the Dolby Atmos sound system with very aggressive use of "bass shakers" in the seats which made for a truly awesome theater experience! 

BTW I really enjoyed the movie too


----------



## bkeeler10

asere said:


> Ant Man was stellar. The acting, effects, audio and story was really enjoyable. I highly recommend it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


We watched it last weekend too and quite enjoyed it. Great sound with some great effects especially when Antman is small. It was fun having references to the Marvel universe and the clips after the credits suggest another Antman to come. Cool!


----------



## asere

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched it last weekend too and quite enjoyed it. Great sound with some great effects especially when Antman is small. It was fun having references to the Marvel universe and the clips after the credits suggest another Antman to come. Cool!


I know and there will also be an Ant Woman.


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched it last weekend too and quite enjoyed it. Great sound with some great effects especially when Antman is small. It was fun having references to the Marvel universe and the clips after the credits suggest another Antman to come. Cool!






asere said:


> I know and there will also be an Ant Woman.[/
> 
> My friend just watched this and echoed your thoughts. I'm really excited to check this out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

I watched Jupiter ascending. I had no interest in this movie, but it popped up in the guide so... Technically? A+. As a film? C. By the end I was getting into it a little. Maybe it was Mila Kunis? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This movie was very touch and go for me as well... Probably could have turned it off half way through and not wondered about the ending... :-/


----------



## louisp

willis7469 said:


> I watched Jupiter ascending. I had no interest in this movie, but it popped up in the guide so... Technically? A+.
> As a film? C. By the end I was getting into it a little. Maybe it was Mila Kunis?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree.


----------



## asere

Sicario was really good with a twist. Watching the Walk right now.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## RTS100x5

HITMAN AGENT 47 - some of the most intense action/sound effects since Live Die Repeat....

The helicopter scene is a MUST DEMO scene...


----------



## willis7469

I'm trying to watch mad max fury road on satellite . I want to like this but was this shot at 10fps? Charlie Chaplin movies were smoother than this thing. Human movements, especially some of the actiony(yeah I know) scenes were terrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Knock Knock was cheesy most of the time but I enjoyed it. It had a good twist. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

We finally got around to sitting down and watched Sicario. We really enjoyed it and highly recommend giving it a spin.


----------



## PTAaron

Last night was Oz the Great anad Powerful in 3D - I've seen it before, but that was the first time in 3D. Really enjoyed the 3D effects.

Today I watched the new(er) remastered version of Fifth Element - aside from thinking my subwoofer was goingn to break during the opening scene, it was excellent!


----------



## RTS100x5

PTAaron said:


> Last night was Oz the Great anad Powerful in 3D - I've seen it before, but that was the first time in 3D. Really enjoyed the 3D effects.
> 
> Today I watched the new(er) remastered version of Fifth Element - aside from thinking my subwoofer was goingn to break during the opening scene, it was excellent!


O ya ? try the first 1 minute of LIVE DIE REPEAT .... dont say I didn't warn you


----------



## asere

Last night wife and I went to the red carpet premier of 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi at the AT&T Stadium home of the Dallas Cowboys. Got to see Michael Bay who produced and directed the film and the actual real life soldiers were there too. A very good action packed film about six brave soldiers who fought to defend a diplomatic compound. 
At the stadium the dialog was ok but the sub really slammed in your chest and floor and seat vibrated.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Last night wife and I went to the red carpet premier of 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi at the AT&T Stadium home of the Dallas Cowboys. Got to see Michael Bay who produced and directed the film. A very good action packed film about six brave soldiers who fought to defend a diplomatic compound. At the stadium the dialog was ok but the sub really slammed in your chest and floor and seat vibrated. Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 That sounds like a good time! I'm really looking forward to seeing it and the trailers look pretty intense. Still undecided if I want to wait for it on Blu-Ray or head to the theater.


----------



## typ44q

I watched Ant Man on some Verizon fios streaming service at my sisters house through the TV speakers... not the most ideal way to watch a movie but it was still fun. I plan on revisiting it again on Blu-ray in the near future.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> That sounds like a good time! I'm really looking forward to seeing it and the trailers look pretty intense. Still undecided if I want to wait for it on Blu-Ray or head to the theater.


Go see it on the big screen


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Go see it on the big screen


 Well there ya go. Talked me into it!


----------



## B- one

Guess who actually bought a new full price movie! Yep that's right this guy! We're watching the Martian tonight seems to have some good lfe in the early going.


----------



## JQueen

I bought and watched Pixels BR, for some reason I really enjoy the movie and my kids love it


----------



## nova

Trainwreck, was okay but did not live up to all the hype. Plus I kept thinking it should have been Drew Barrymore and Adam Sandler...


----------



## JQueen

nova said:


> Trainwreck, was okay but did not live up to all the hype. Plus I kept thinking it should have been Drew Barrymore and Adam Sandler...


I agree, I did not really enjoy the movie at all, thankfully it was only a redbox rental.


----------



## asere

nova said:


> Trainwreck, was okay but did not live up to all the hype. Plus I kept thinking it should have been Drew Barrymore and Adam Sandler...


I only wished it was shorter. That 2h 5m was a little too much for a comedy no matter how funny it is.


----------



## typ44q

B- one said:


> Guess who actually bought a new full price movie! Yep that's right this guy! We're watching the Martian tonight seems to have some good lfe in the early going.


Great movie, I read the book then saw the movie in the theaters so I don't mind waiting for it to be discounted on blu-ray otherwise I would of picked it up at full price too!


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched Terminator Genesis, Enjoyed it much more than I thought I would The LFE is awesome!


----------



## willis7469

tonyvdb said:


> Watched Terminator Genesis, Enjoyed it much more than I thought I would The LFE is awesome!



Surprised me too. In a good way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

I went to see "The Hateful Eight" traveling road show projected in 70mm film! I am a big Tarantino fan and I really enjoyed this movie. I keep reading complaints that the movie was too long but honestly I did not think so. 
The 70mm film presentation was a fun experience but along with the film you are quickly reminded how fast film gets dirty and moves around during the projection.


----------



## asere

The Visit. I don't think it is M. Knight's best but I still thought it was entertaining. I like movies with a twist.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bxbigpipi

Just saw the Lord of the rings extended trilogy and everything was awesome, audio and video was perfect!


----------



## DqMcClain

Avatar: The Last Airbender, the animated series. Though not all in one night... that would be insane.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Everest, Straight out of Compton, and The Visit. We really enjoyed the first two and The Visit was just ok. I did enjoy the twist at the end of The Visit and also found it funny in parts.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Watched Everest, Straight out of Compton, and The Visit. We really enjoyed the first two and The Visit was just ok. I did enjoy the twist at the end of The Visit and also found it funny in parts.


I liked the twist also. It was creepy too in certain scenes like the one with the grandma going crazy in the nude.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> I liked the twist also. It was creepy too in certain scenes like the one with the grandma going crazy in the nude.


 That was VERY creepy!


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Chicago a couple nights ago. It was a pretty fun musical. The soundtrack was very dynamic for all the musical numbers. If you're into musicals this one is worth a spin.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Star Wars IV last night - first time our kids have seen it. Made me realize how much sci-fi movies have changed over the years. Still, it's a fun show. What I was most surprised by, though, was the sound. Compared to today's standards, it was simply awful. Surround effects weren't very good, but most of all the dialogue was all over the map. Sometimes too soft and a bit muffled, other times fairly clear and good. And I was amazed at how many overdubs there were and that they were very clearly recorded in very different spaces with no attempt to match them, even within the same scene.

They don't make them like they used to, and in the audio and video department that's largely a good thing!


----------



## bkeeler10

Last night was Star Wars V. Really enjoying revisiting these shows that I have not seen for at least ten years. The sound on this one is much improved overall versus Episode IV. Much more consistent throughout, and surprisingly good considering its age. Frankly I'm amazed how much better-sounding V is versus IV.

Also over the weekend we watched Testament of Youth. It's a very engaging and inspirational true story that was quite well done IMO, but also very sad. Recommended, but not if you're looking for a pick-me-up show.


----------



## typ44q

Rented "Big Eyes" on bluray from Netflix. Overall enjoyable movie based on a true story and directed by Tim Burton with solid performances by Christoph Waltz and Amy Adams


----------



## JQueen

We watched Cast Away Space version 2.0.. The Martian and really enjoyed it a lot


----------



## typ44q

Went to the theaters to see "The Revenant" Solid revenge movie with amazing cinematography. This movie is a bit tough to watch at times because of how brutal it is but I enjoyed every bit of it.


----------



## victory82

the walk...


----------



## JBrax

typ44q said:


> Went to the theaters to see "The Revenant" Solid revenge movie with amazing cinematography. This movie is a bit tough to watch at times because of how brutal it is but I enjoyed every bit of it.


 We also watched this last night. I agree that it was hard to watch at times but good movie. That bear attack scene…


----------



## vidiot33

Saw "13 Hours," very engaging action movie, brutal at times. I came away angry that more wasn't done for these men. The security was inadequate to begin with and it took 13 hours for any substantial support to arrive. Unacceptable. The explanation that it was the result of a protest over a video was patently false: they had heavy artillery and most of the fatalities were caused by mortar fire. I hope an event like this never happens again.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb

Watched "Everest" last night. I am still amazed that this is something that people try to do given the high death rate of this endeavor. It was interesting that even the tour company admitted that their advertising should say "lots of pain and anguish" during the climb LOL 
My wife was annoyed that this was even something that people do on a yearly basis.


----------



## Lumen

I also watched "Everest," and when taken from Tony's point of view, it makes more sense. I guess it also would have helped if I hadn't of fallen asleep after they made their way to the summit. No doubt I owe the movie another shot, but with different expectations. The first time, I was ready to be entertained - something along the lines of Stallone's "Cliffhanger." For now, I'm glad I purchased this one with a gift card.

Afterward, I watched "It Follows" with a much better enjoyment factor - could have just been my mood.


----------



## tonyvdb

Everest is a slow movie till you get to the one hour point then it picks up but even then you have to question why people do such risky things and pay $7000 to clime to the peak at 30,000ft with little oxygen and -50 F temps at night. I would rather jump out of an airplane.


----------



## JQueen

The wife and I watched War Room the other night and really enjoyed it.


----------



## B- one

So far today we have watched Edge of tomorrow and Antman. Trying to plan what's next! How lazy can I be we shall see!


----------



## willis7469

Some may call it lazy. I call it breaking in a new sub!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one

willis7469 said:


> Some may call it lazy. I call it breaking in a new sub! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's what I meant! Still need to run room correction as there has been to much action around to get it done but it is a impressive upgrade!


----------



## nova

MI: Rogue Nation. Thought it was an above average big budget action/popcorn movie. The real standout was the audio, it was, thunderous, robust, accurate and, well... fantastic.


----------



## B- one

Ok we're on from Oblivion on to Tron Legacy!


----------



## B- one

Glad I didn't watch the game,just lost a $100. We're on to The day after tomorrow not sure I'll be able to finish it but I made it threw the best"lfe" parts!


----------



## typ44q

Went to the theaters to see "Hail, Caesar" I am a big Coen brothers fan and this falls into the typical quirky and silly Coen brothers films. It has some great moments but overall I felt like I wanted to like it more than I did.


----------



## B- one

We watched Spectre last night and San Andreas tonight.


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> We watched Spectre last night and San Andreas tonight.


What cha think of Spectre?


----------



## JBrax

We watched Spectre and thought it was good. Top notch audio!


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> What cha think of Spectre?


We really liked it,especially the audio!


----------



## B- one

Transformers DOTM tonight.


----------



## tcarcio

Just watched Still Alice. Very sobering movie about an insideous disease. Very sad but Julianne Moore was fantastic.


----------



## JBrax

tcarcio said:


> Just watched Still Alice. Very sobering movie about an insideous disease. Very sad but Julianne Moore was fantastic.


 Great movie but it was hard to watch. I can't imagine someone close to me being inflicted with that disease.


----------



## willis7469

I did some A/B comparisons with Dragons2 on Netflix and BD. While I was surprised how Netflix did, even with 50mg fiber, the BD was definitely superior in every way. Sometimes I can't even believe it was rendered in a computer. The surfaces and textures are very 3D like. We love the franchise and waiting for "3" to come out in 2018 will be very long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Everest was really good and sad. I just don't see why you would want to expose your body to such harsh climate. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

Rented "St. Vincent" on blu-ray from Netflix. Cliche and sentimental but very well done and enjoyable movie. Great role for Bill Murray.


----------



## asere

I enjoyed Goosebumps the other night. The audio was also superb.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

asere said:


> I enjoyed Goosebumps the other night. The audio was also superb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Do you have an Atmos system? The movie is mixed in Atmos, and I keep reading that it's a fantastic Atmos mix and a great way to demo Atmos.


----------



## asere

bkeeler10 said:


> Do you have an Atmos system? The movie is mixed in Atmos, and I keep reading that it's a fantastic Atmos mix and a great way to demo Atmos.


I had Atmos awhile back but I went back to my Onkyo 805 receiver only because Atmos is new and wanted to wait longer.


----------



## asere

Saw Fantastic Four ,the movie (2015) was rather boring and dragged. I did enjoy the audio though 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one

The Lord of the rings the two towers. Anyone care to guess what's up next?


----------



## asere

About to watch Crimson Peak.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Wife and I really enjoyed Crimson Peak. We really like the story and cinematography.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

We revisited Star Wars: The Phantom Menace (Episode I) over the weekend. Watching all the previous Star Wars movies with the kids before catching The Force Awakens. Anyway, dubious acting aside, I know that the pod race scene has been a demo favorite for a long time, and I can see why. The whole soundtrack, actually, held up quite well against today's tracks and I quite enjoyed that aspect of it.


----------



## asere

Saw this movie called Rubber. I didn't have a problem with the tire being a killer. Now can someone please explain what was actually going on? A really strange script indeed.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Also I HIGHLY RECOMMEND a film called The House at the End of Time. It's a Spanish horror film from Venezuela. A really solid story and creepy atmosphere.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ambientcafe

*Six* Oscar wins for 'Fury Road' -- woo-hoo !


----------



## typ44q

I rented "Foxcatcher" on blu-ray from Netflix. Not sure why but when this was in the theaters it never appealed to me so I reluctantly rented it. It is very dark and a bit unsettling to watch, a lot of creepy tension but a very interesting (based on a true) story. Also excellent performances from everyone.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched James Bond: Spectre over the weekend. I have really liked Daniel Craig as Bond and the direction of the movies since he started, in general. And I really enjoyed this movie too. Perhaps not quite as strong as Skyfall or Casino Royale, but I don't really have any complaints either. The audio track was pretty awesome!


----------



## typ44q

Finally went to see "Dead Pool" in the theaters and wow I loved every minute of it from beginning to end.


----------



## Jon Robbins

Watched 'Creed' last night, very enjoyable and in the spirit of the Rocky films without being cheesy or too many cliches


----------



## bkeeler10

Continuing with our Star Wars revisit, we watched Episode II last night with the kids. Had a DVD copy, and it looked and especially sounded quite good despite being 480p and Dolby Digital. Acting and scripting was rough again of course, especially the "romance" between Padme and Anakin. Looking forward though to The Force Awakens on April 5th! (Pretty sure I'm the only person who still hasn't seen it.)


----------



## lmagoo

Hey Fellas,


I just watch Bridge of Spies...with Tom Hanks...Great movie...even held my interest for over two hours...good story line...

Cheers!


----------



## Savjac

"Spotlight"
Great Movie


----------



## B- one

Just watched Sicario.


----------



## asere

The interview

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Robbins

Watching 'Man of Steel' now in anticipation of March 25th Batty vs Supy


----------



## asere

50 Shades of Grey right now with wifey.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## lcaillo

We finally watched Birdman last night. Great acting job in a very poorly executed film, IMO. The large difference between dialogue and music and effects was annoying. Overall, very disappointing.


----------



## B- one

Jon Robbins said:


> Watching 'Man of Steel' now in anticipation of March 25th Batty vs Supy


Thanks for reminding me watching this now forgot how good the bass is!!


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> 50 Shades of Grey right now with wifey. Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 You poor fella!


----------



## tonyvdb

Been working our way through all the 007 movies, Last night watched Moonraker with the wife. They are starting to get better now as some of the first few without Shawn Connery were a bit hard to swallow.


----------



## Jon Robbins

B- one said:


> Thanks for reminding me watching this now forgot how good the bass is!!


No problem, lol. Audio is amazing, started too late last night. Need to finish second half tonight


----------



## B- one

Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter first up today!


----------



## willis7469

The Martian. Really enjoyed this one. Realistic? No. Pretty well done? Yes. I have to say, there were times, when this soundtrack sounded completely without speakers, or without a room. Super enveloping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lcaillo

The Butler. Good film, nothing outstanding other than the story is a great one and some of the acting was superb. Video and audio were nothing to get excited about. The casting was very interesting. Seeing Alan Rickman play President Reagan reminded me of what a pro he was. Tough part to get right, but he did a respectable job introducing some level of complexity to the man who many trivialize. Casting Fonda as Nancy Reagan seemed a bit of a political statement, but she can act, and did a reasonable job. The early scenes with Cusak as then vice President Nixon seemed to have a more accurate make up version of the nose than the later ones. He definitely added eccentricity to the part that was justified, maybe leaning a little too much to the creepy. It is always a joy to watch Robin Williams in a dramatic role and while his part as President Eisenhower was small, it was well done.

And, of course, the story is a great one, making me think hard about race in this country. Having grown up in the south much of it hit close to home. Few of us think of ourselves as racist, but just as few think about what it really means to be black. While many minorities are discriminated against, and many disadvantaged people in our society don't get a second thought from those of us in the majority who live relatively secure lives, we just don't consider what it is like for many others.


----------



## typ44q

Re-watched "Cloverfield" on bluray which was very fun especially with the new sub :hsd: then went to see "10 Cloverfield lane" which was not at all like Cloverfield but was an excellent movie. I will probably end up seeing it again in the theaters and then picking it up on bluray when its available.


----------



## JBrax

Just finished watching Spotlight. A very sobering story that was well written and acted. Probably controversial to some but a good watch.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Just finished watching Spotlight. A very sobering story that was well written and acted. Probably controversial to some but a good watch.



That looks quite interesting. Super cast. Thought you might try something more...lively, with the new avr and all. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> That looks quite interesting. Super cast. Thought you might try something more...lively, with the new avr and all. Lol Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No, pushed her pretty hard last night and woke up with a hum in my bad ear. All of the demo material came out last night. Very happy with the sound though. Honestly movies are about the same although I think XT32 tightened up my subs. The biggest improvement was music (non Blu-Ray). I don't know if it's the DAC's or what but even MP3's sounded great!


----------



## willis7469

Good for you Jeff. Here's to playtime!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Watched Black Mass and thought it was great. Johnny Depp portrayed the roll perfectly. Some very good acting across the board. A very violent story but that's what you'd expect in a movie about organized crime. Highly recommended.


----------



## typ44q

Attempted to see "The Witch" in theaters. I was noticing during the trailers that the sound was off and there was a hum from the surrounds that did not go away when the movie started. After about 10 minutes I couldn't take it anymore and walked out. They offered a movie pass to return another time but I informed them that I was not interested in ever going back to that theater so they gave me a refund. This is not the first time I have had problems in that theater and now I really have no desire to go back there.


----------



## Jon Robbins

Bing Watching Season 2 of Daredevil on Netflix


----------



## B- one

Jacob's ladder got it cheap on blu quite awhile ago.


----------



## willis7469

B- one said:


> Jacob's ladder got it cheap on blu quite awhile ago.



Good one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Jon Robbins said:


> Bing Watching Season 2 of Daredevil on Netflix



I went through season one like a fiend. Will start 2 soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> Jacob's ladder got it cheap on blu quite awhile ago.


I saw the movie as a teen and walked out within 30 minutes because it bored me. A year ago I bought it on bluray because it was cheap but also because somehow I wanted to finish watching it after so many great reviews these days.
Anyhow I am glad I watched it in its entirety because it was a really good movie. Works with your mind.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Spectre was good but I thought it would be better. For one the trailer makes it seem like Monica Bellucci is the star but only comes out for a short while toward the beginning.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

I watched Rudderless the other day. Wow! It was difficult to get through some parts. I'm still feeling affected. William H. Macy is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Robbins

willis7469 said:


> I went through season one like a fiend. Will start 2 soon. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Made it thru first 4 episodes last night, pretty good so far, I'll never look at apartment stairs the same way again.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> I watched Rudderless the other day. Wow! It was difficult to get through some parts. I'm still feeling affected. William H. Macy is great. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Never even heard of this one. I did look it up and it sounds like a sad story. Is that what you meant by hard to get through some parts?


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Never even heard of this one. I did look it up and it sounds like a sad story. Is that what you meant by hard to get through some parts?



Yep exactly. I'm not one who's prone to a movies emotional attacks but this one just grabbed ahold of me, and punched me in the head. I suppose it has to with having kids, and just identifying. Or I needed more coffee.... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Yep exactly. I'm not one who's prone to a movies emotional attacks but this one just grabbed ahold of me, and punched me in the head. I suppose it has to with having kids, and just identifying. Or I needed more coffee.... Lol Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ah, I see. Yep, I have to be in the right mood for those kind or it jacks me up for the remainder of the day/evening.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> Never even heard of this one. I did look it up and it sounds like a sad story. Is that what you meant by hard to get through some parts?


it was a VERY good movie. I actually went out of my way to get the DVD and review it

Rudderless - DVD Review


----------



## asere

Wife and I started watching Breaking Bad yesterday. I can't believe I never saw not one episode since it aired years ago. We really enjoy it and we are only on episode 2.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> Wife and I started watching Breaking Bad yesterday. I can't believe I never saw not one episode since it aired years ago. We really enjoy it and we are only on episode 2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I've actually never seen more than 10 minutes of the show. as a film and show critic I really should be ashamed of myself


----------



## B- one

I'm disappointed in both of you,hopefully you don't have cable at least that's a excuse! I waited for Netflix as we have no cable, I'm on season four again I think.


----------



## JBrax

IMO Breaking Bad is one of the greatest series I've ever seen. Game of Thrones is the only one on the same level.


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> I've actually never seen more than 10 minutes of the show. as a film and show critic I really should be ashamed of myself


 You'd absolutely LOVE the show. After finishing it you'd then have "Better Call Saul" to look forward to.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched The Good Dinosaur tonight with the kids. They enjoyed it a lot and the older two were crying happy tears at the end. It was pretty good for me. I am amazed at how good animated water can be made to look these days. And the soundtrack was really immersive as well. Good show, but geared a bit more to the kids I think.


----------



## typ44q

JBrax said:


> You'd absolutely LOVE the show. After finishing it you'd then have "Better Call Saul" to look forward to.


Loved Breaking Bad and I am loving Better Call Saul as well


----------



## chashint

I didn't see BB until it hit Netflix and it was a power watching experience.
The show deserves all the accolades and hype it has received.
At the same time the story really is tragic.
I couldn't take my eyes off of it though and I never guessed who would ultimately walk away alive.

I am watching Better Call Saul mostly real time and I am really enjoying that too.
Up to this point BCS is not nearly as dark as BB.


----------



## Giatros

King Kong series


----------



## Jon Robbins

Point Break 2015


----------



## asere

Madrid, 1987

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bxbigpipi

Jon Robbins said:


> Point Break 2015


How was it? Interested in watching that one.


----------



## asere

Has anyone watched A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night? 
It's about a vampire. I haven't seen it it but wanted your opinion as I might watch it soon.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Robbins

bxbigpipi said:


> How was it? Interested in watching that one.


Not as much gun play or as good as original, but some of the places they went around the world look amazing on the big screen and in HD


----------



## bkeeler10

Over the weekend we watched Brooklyn. Enjoyable show, assuming you like that sort of thing. All the lovely Irish accents didn't hurt either :smile:

I also watched Batman v Superman at the theater. I would say it was just okay. And like most every time I go to the theater (rare these days), I was reminded of how harsh, shrill and generally too loud the sound is. Much prefer watching at home. Maybe I need to try a different theater . . .


----------



## willis7469

Bryan, what did you think of Jesse Eisenberg's Lex Luthor? I've seen trailers but I was wondering how it worked out at length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

^ With the disclaimer that my exposure to DC comics is only movies I've seen (never was a comics guy) . . .

I thought the portrayal was quite good. He comes off as genius, diabolical and somewhat crazed and unstable mentally. Frankly it might have been the best performance in the show, IMO.


----------



## willis7469

Thanks Bryan. Now I'm even more interested. Initially I thought that was the worst casting in the history of film, and I thought for sure it would ruin the film. For the record, I still think that but I'll try to be more open minded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

Haha, well, since I'm an infallible professional movie critic, you can't disagree with me . . . Oh, wait . . .

Just rewatched the trailer, and you don't get any sense of his performance in it. Especially the part played for humor. Actually, I think every bit of humor in the whole show was revealed in the trailer. For the record, I like Amy Adams in this too.

I'd be interested in your take on Lex Luthor in this show after you've seen it.


----------



## Mike Edwards

willis7469 said:


> Bryan, what did you think of Jesse Eisenberg's Lex Luthor? I've seen trailers but I was wondering how it worked out at length.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my opinion. Lex was the worst part of the movie. Eisenberg is one of the worst castings I've seen in quite a while. I like the guy in his films, but this was just bad casting all around. Not to mention a mediocre movie that certainly deserves it's rotten tomatoes score

Affleck on the other hand just crushed it. He was one of the best Batman's I've seen beside Keaton (I always thought Bale was way over rated)


----------



## asere

How was Wonder Woman?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> How was Wonder Woman?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


her plot point was obviously shoehorned in, but palatable... However Gal Gadot actually did really well as Diana/WW as the character. I was initially going to write her off as a poor casting choice but I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## bkeeler10

Well, there you have it.  Since my familiarity with DC comics is about zero, I probably misunderstand Lex Luthor's character completely.

And there goes my dubious credibility as a movie critic too. :rofl:


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> Well, there you have it.  Since my familiarity with DC comics is about zero, I probably misunderstand Lex Luthor's character completely.
> 
> 
> 
> And there goes my dubious credibility as a movie critic too. :rofl:



But then again, that might be why you saw it for what is, as interpreted by Jesse eisenburg. I've always thought he was too much of a sniveler to deliver a greet Lex.(gene Hackman?) I think he was typecast when he did the voiceover on Rio(good movie). You can critique. We won't hold this against you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Mike Edwards said:


> my opinion. Lex was the worst part of the movie. Eisenberg is one of the worst castings I've seen in quite a while. I like the guy in his films, but this was just bad casting all around. Not to mention a mediocre movie that certainly deserves it's rotten tomatoes score
> 
> Affleck on the other hand just crushed it. He was one of the best Batman's I've seen beside Keaton (I always thought Bale was way over rated)



I remember covering this with you a little. I see you feel the same way. I'm going to try do be ambiguous going in. Glad to hear Affleck was great. I also think Christian Bale was a little overrated. Still solid though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards

bkeeler10 said:


> Well, there you have it.  Since my familiarity with DC comics is about zero, I probably misunderstand Lex Luthor's character completely.
> 
> And there goes my dubious credibility as a movie critic too. :rofl:


lol, it's opinions my friend, that's what makes watching a movie fun


----------



## bkeeler10

willis7469 said:


> You can critique. We won't hold this against you!





Mike Edwards said:


> lol, it's opinions my friend, that's what makes watching a movie fun


Not offended here, gentlemen. I've seen some very poorly rated movies that I thought were okay, and some very well-rated ones that had me shaking my head. Good thing we're not all the same - that'd be pretty boring.

And any time I get to use that rofl smily, I'm happy. Just looking at it almost makes me laugh out loud. I've always loved the HTS smilies!


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> Not offended here, gentlemen. I've seen some very poorly rated movies that I thought were okay, and some very well-rated ones that had me shaking my head. Good thing we're not all the same - that'd be pretty boring. And any time I get to use that rofl smily, I'm happy. Just looking at it almost makes me laugh out loud. I've always loved the HTS smilies!


 Way off topic but I've got to say my all time highly rated (critics) movie that had me scratching my head was Coriolanus. 93% critic rating on Rotten Tomatoes. To this day I still don't get it?


----------



## JBrax

Watched The Last Witch Hunter tonight. TBH the only thing that kept me going was the audio. Pretty cheesy.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Way off topic but I've got to say my all time highly rated (critics) movie that had me scratching my head was Coriolanus. 93% critic rating on Rotten Tomatoes. To this day I still don't get it?


I agree!


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Watched The Last Witch Hunter tonight. TBH the only thing that kept me going was the audio. Pretty cheesy.


Bad news for me I just bought it! Thankfully it's used the,at least the wife usally loves VD movies!


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> Bad news for me I just bought it! Thankfully it's used the,at least the wife usally loves VD movies!


 Funny you say that because of VD is the only reason my wife watched it.


----------



## NBPk402

B- one said:


> Bad news for me I just bought it! Thankfully it's used the,at least the wife usally loves VD movies!


I guess I am not so critical... I enjoyed it although I do admit there were some areas that were cheesy.


----------



## NBPk402

Tonight we will watch Mockingjay part 2.


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> Tonight we will watch Mockingjay part 2.


 Thought it was good and a worthy wrap up to the franchise.


----------



## lovinthehd

The Hateful Eight for me last night....and just put it in for a second view before returning it....beautiful job by ol' QT. A touch gory but that's okay.


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> Thought it was good and a worthy wrap up to the franchise.


My wife and i both enjoyed it, and we both really loved the ending. I was surprised that we hadn't heard any spoilers of the ending...which made it much better. :T


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> My wife and i both enjoyed it, and we both really loved the ending. I was surprised that we hadn't heard any spoilers of the ending...which made it much better. :T


 Loved the ending! My only gripe is we rented it and it was just Dolby Digital. Grr…


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> Loved the ending! My only gripe is we rented it and it was just Dolby Digital. Grr…


We watched it in Atmos.


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> We watched it in Atmos.


 Ok, now you're just rubbing it in! So how was the sound?


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> Ok, now you're just rubbing it in! So how was the sound?


It was great...Atmos channels were working, but not intrusive at all.


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> It was great...Atmos channels were working, but not intrusive at all.


 I can't wait!


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> I can't wait!



You're not hooked up yet? What!!!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> You're not hooked up yet? What!!!! Lol Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nope, but I've got everything at the house ready to go. I've got a buddy who use to instal alarm systems with the tools to run all of my wiring and make the instal look professional. April 15th is the target date.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Nope, but I've got everything at the house ready to go. I've got a buddy who use to instal alarm systems with the tools to run all of my wiring and make the instal look professional. April 15th is the target date.



Nice. Gonna be a long 2 weeks. 
I just watched age of ultron again. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Nice. Gonna be a long 2 weeks. I just watched age of ultron again. Love it. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes sir!


----------



## Jon Robbins

ITUNES PREORDER JUST CAME THRU!
The force awakens baby!! 

Oh yah I'm watching Star Wars tonight by the way, lol.


----------



## JBrax

Watched The Big Short last night and really enjoyed it. I was very surprised by the audio as it was bombastic to say the least. It was also the first time I got to see the DTS:X logo lit up on the new AVR.


----------



## NBPk402

Watched The Hateful Eight last night...pretty good, but pretty bloody too.


----------



## asere

I highly recommend A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night. It is a very interesting film indeed.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

I watched Allegiant today. I enjoyed a lot of it, but found the story got thin by trying to cram it all into a two hour movie. The green screen stuff disappointed me too. A lot of it was just clunky looking compared to other releases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

Watched Mockingjay Part 2 the other night. I have really enjoyed the Hunger Games series, and did read the novels after watching the first two films. I personally thought it was a great end to the series and thoroughly enjoyed watching it. And the audio track was fantastic I thought. Didn't insist on beating you over the head the whole time (which does get tiring). Dialogue was always spot on, dynamics were great and, when the situation called for it, things got exciting and powerful and enveloping. In short, I loved it. Not quite as great as the best of the series (Catching Fire), but not far off either.


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> Watched The Big Short last night and really enjoyed it. I was very surprised by the audio as it was bombastic to say the least. It was also the first time I got to see the DTS:X logo lit up on the new AVR.


We watched it last night too... I was unaware that the movie was like a documentary, but we fully enjoyed it watching it in our Living Room. You are right about the soundtrack, as now I need to watch it again in the HT.


----------



## willis7469

Watched a movie called The road within. The main character is a sufferer of Tourette's syndrome and there is plenty of swearing so if that puts you off, give it a pass. I on the other hand was laughing hysterically as the vibe was to make light of the condition, but not make fun of it while telling a story about bonding and family and life's struggles. Good one. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2962876/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bxbigpipi

willis7469 said:


> Watched a movie called The road within. The main character is a sufferer of Tourette's syndrome and there is plenty of swearing so if that puts you off, give it a pass. I on the other hand was laughing hysterically as the vibe was to make light of the condition, but not make fun of it while telling a story about bonding and family and life's struggles. Good one.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2962876/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 this movie was very good, the wife and I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## bkeeler10

Will be watching Star Wars: The Force Awakens tonight. I'm pretty sure I'm the only person left who hasn't seen it. Well, my wife and I, so that makes two. I'm not totally alone! Looking forward to it.


----------



## B- one

bkeeler10 said:


> Will be watching Star Wars: The Force Awakens tonight. I'm pretty sure I'm the only person left who hasn't seen it. Well, my wife and I, so that makes two. I'm not totally alone! Looking forward to it.


Even I seen it on Tuesday,that makes you a slacker! We're watching Star Trek into darkness tonight.


----------



## NBPk402

bkeeler10 said:


> Will be watching Star Wars: The Force Awakens tonight. I'm pretty sure I'm the only person left who hasn't seen it. Well, my wife and I, so that makes two. I'm not totally alone! Looking forward to it.


I watched it the other night, and tonight we have friends coming over to watch it in our HT. You will enjoy it. :T


----------



## DqMcClain

Last night: Big Hero 6. 

Good stuff.


----------



## willis7469

DqMcClain said:


> Last night: Big Hero 6.
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff.



Indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Robbins

Watching 'The Hateful Eight'


----------



## Jon Robbins

Jon Robbins said:


> Watching 'The Hateful Eight'


I don't know why I do this to myself, should have learned my lesson last few movies. Defiantly not a Tarantino fan!


----------



## bkeeler10

So we did watch The Force Awakens on Friday, and then I watched it again with our oldest three kids Saturday night. It was a great show and I enjoyed it. It was nice to see how much they harked back to the original movies, although 
*Spoiler* 



I was struck by the similarity to Episode IV in the overall plot and in many of the details. I kept thinking "hey, I've seen this before" especially toward the end.




Regardless, a very enjoyable show. The audio track was really good overall, although I did notice a couple instances of clipping. Trying to remember where now, but one of them was Finn shouting during one of the scenes as a gunner.


----------



## RTS100x5

Sad to say the next STAR WARS is also a "stealing plans for the DEATH STAR" scenario...... I mean COME ON MAN >>>SERIOUSLY ??????????

Watched THE INTERN this afternoon...very enjoyable ...great acting on the lead parts / DeNiro and Hathaway


----------



## asere

We loved Creed. Solid acting and story.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DqMcClain

RTS100x5 said:


> Sad to say the next STAR WARS is also a "stealing plans for the DEATH STAR" scenario...... I mean COME ON MAN >>>SERIOUSLY ??????????
> 
> Watched THE INTERN this afternoon...very enjoyable ...great acting on the lead parts / DeNiro and Hathaway


The timeline goes [epI, epII, epIII], *Rogue 1* [epIV, epV, epVI], epVII. I'll admit I had the same thought until this was pointed out. Also, given that Di$ney owns the rights now, we can expect both aggressive expansion of the franchise and the ruthless profiteering that will result. I only hope they all maintain the level of quality established by The Force Awakens. 

I've started my fourth pass through Avatar: The Last Airbender (the cartoons, not the live action movie). So good.


----------



## typ44q

Watched "Warm Bodies" on bluray. An amusing zombie romcom not as good as Zombie land but still very enjoyable.


----------



## bkeeler10

typ44q said:


> Watched "Warm Bodies" on bluray. An amusing zombie romcom not as good as Zombie land but still very enjoyable.


We watched that a few years ago when it hit DVD/Bluray. Not normally our kind of thing, but we really liked it quite a bit.


----------



## willis7469

typ44q said:


> Watched "Warm Bodies" on bluray. An amusing zombie romcom not as good as Zombie land but still very enjoyable.



That looked awesome when I saw the trailers but still haven't seen it. It's on the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> That looked awesome when I saw the trailers but still haven't seen it. It's on the list. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 We also enjoyed it.


----------



## typ44q

willis7469 said:


> That looked awesome when I saw the trailers but still haven't seen it. It's on the list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's very enjoyable, pretty light on the typical zombie movie gore stuff but a cute story with likable characters.


----------



## B- one

We watched V for vendetta.


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> We watched V for vendetta.


 A classic IMO. We watched the new Star Wars and both agree it was much better at home.


----------



## phillihp23

just about to sit back and watch Creed.


----------



## willis7469

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2802144/
Kingsman: Secret service. Super fun. 
It felt like "the Incredibles" franchise and the James Bond franchise had a kid and it was raised by Quentin Tarantino. Awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2802144/ Kingsman: Secret service. Super fun. It felt like "the Incredibles" franchise and the James Bond franchise had a kid and it was raised by Quentin Tarantino. Awesome. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 A very underrated movie.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> A very underrated movie.




Agreed. The language might be a barrier for some people. Not me...


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Agreed. The language might be a barrier for some people. Not me...


 I consider movies as art when done right. There are no barriers.


----------



## Medi0gre

Southpaw, I almost cried like four times... Almost. Haha


----------



## JBrax

We watched Mad Max and Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation on the new Atmos setup. Better than ever.


----------



## asere

Going to watch The Revenant this weekend. I will definitely buy this one based on reviews and friends that have seen it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Watched still alice. Very interesting film. Bigger cast than I remembered. Having direct experience with Alzheimer's, it was interesting to see how the film handled it. Well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Loeser

Watched _The Force Awakens_ with my 3-year-olds this weekend and introduced them to _A New Hope_ last night. They loved both. This is going better than expected.


----------



## Savjac

willis7469 said:


> Agreed. The language might be a barrier for some people. Not me...


Me either, I thought it a very good movie.

Tonight "Hateful Eight".


----------



## JBrax

Savjac said:


> Me either, I thought it a very good movie. Tonight "Hateful Eight".


 Loved it but they take the language to another level!


----------



## willis7469

Savjac said:


> Me either, I thought it a very good movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight "Hateful Eight".






JBrax said:


> Loved it but they take the language to another level!




I'm looking forward to this a lot. My father was a well driller and I'm sure he could've made Samuel Jackson blush. Lol


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> I'm looking forward to this a lot. My father was a well driller and I'm sure he could've made Samuel Jackson blush. Lol


 It's not so much the language but more certain words that many would find offensive. You'll see what I mean within the first 30 minutes. Great movie regardless. Kind of starts in a slow burn kind of way but stay with it.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> It's not so much the language but more certain words that many would find offensive. You'll see what I mean within the first 30 minutes. Great movie regardless. Kind of starts in a slow burn kind of way but stay with it.




I'm using my imagination for now and can guess(tarentino). I'm excited for this.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> I'm using my imagination for now and can guess(tarentino). I'm excited for this.


----------



## JBrax

Savjac said:


> Me either, I thought it a very good movie. Tonight "Hateful Eight".


 Whatcha think?


----------



## Savjac

I really liked it Jeff, but I do understand what you meant by certain "words". In the end I guess the words mean less once the shooting starts. Never the less, I love Quentin movies, his dialog is amazing and this one is right up there with his last two. I was amazed in the first hour or so that the wind storms just blew into my home, not just the bar, and the lack of music seemed just the thing to do. Very cool and Very good.


----------



## typ44q

Re-watched "American Splendor" on DVD. Not even sure where to begin with this one it is a merger of a narrative story with a documentary, biopic/ comic screenplay with some 2D animation and comic stills and it works really well. Paul Giamatti is great as Harvey Pekar. You can also watch it on HBO go.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Bridge of Spies over the weekend. Great show - we enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## asere

Honeymoon on Netflix. It was suspenseful and had really good wall shaking effects in a couple of scenes.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1969062/
Infinitely polar bear. 
Mark Ruffalo is great in this quirky story. A few times I laughed myself silly, while other times I thought, hey that's me! Lol never even heard of it 'til today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Just watched American Sniper and boy oh boy was the Atmos version fun. There are scenes with helicopters flying from behind to the front that literally had the wife and I looking up. Rounds impacting behind us and it was so realistic. A great demo for Atmos!


----------



## asere

The Loft was a nice suspenseful movie trying in to figure out who did the murder.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Humira

Purple Rain- my 15 yo daughter had never seen it and apparently it was "lit"


----------



## asere

Watched The 5th Wave and it was just ok. Also saw The Choice and that one was actually really good and solid acting from the couple.
Watching Pan now.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

Watched The Martian this weekend. We enjoyed it quite a bit. Even though the eventual outcome seemed obvious near the beginning, the journey was still interesting and fairly tense at times.


----------



## shawnlim

Just watched Captain America 3.
The fight scene between the 2 teams are great and very entertaining.
However, I don't quite like the storyline.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Finally got around to seeing BvS and I thought it was good. Could it have been better? Yes but it was good. Craving for some more D.C.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Finally got around to seeing BvS and I thought it was good. Could it have been better? Yes but it was good. Craving for some more D.C. I like the dark tone they are taking, makes it different from Marvel. I don't think they should be the same.


----------



## asere

Deadpool was fun to watch and had really good audio. Too bad I was so sleepy towards the end. A re watch for sure.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

Rewatched "The Martian" on blu-ray with some friends and everyone really enjoyed it.


----------



## RTS100x5

DIRTY GRANDPA funniest movie Ive seen in a long time :rofl:


----------



## asere

Hush on Netflix was really good.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

The Kingsman in 4K UHD HDR. A completely different experience the second viewing.


----------



## typ44q

Watched "Sicario" on blu-ray. Really enjoyed this movie. Reminded me a lot of the HBO series True Detective but in a very good way.


----------



## bxbigpipi

typ44q said:


> Watched "Sicario" on blu-ray. Really enjoyed this movie. Reminded me a lot of the HBO series True Detective but in a very good way.


I really liked Sicario also. They are making a second one.


----------



## JBrax

It was a great movie!


----------



## bxbigpipi

Rewatched Lone Survivor and American Sniper and love the audio on both.


----------



## willis7469

I watched edge of tomorrow. Yesterday in my bedroom and today in the livingroom. 2 very different presentations but 1 movie that I really enjoy. Had a sick kid at home today. He liked it a lot too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Watched X-Men: Days of Future Past.


----------



## asere

Killer Mermaid on Netflix. Low budget indeed but had really good special effects and the film location makes you want to go on vacation there asap. Very nice views.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one

We watched Fury.


----------



## nova

Finally got around to watching Creed. Was good but, for me, did not live up to all the hype.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Just saw goosebumps on Netflix and it was pretty good, I was impressed.


----------



## bxbigpipi

nova said:


> Finally got around to watching Creed. Was good but, for me, did not live up to all the hype.


+1


----------



## JBrax

nova said:


> Finally got around to watching Creed. Was good but, for me, did not live up to all the hype.


 I couldn't agree more. Almost cheesy I thought.


----------



## tcarcio

Watched The finest hours and I loved it. Great story and it always seems to get me when it is a true story.


----------



## asere

Watched Risen. It was really good.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bxbigpipi

Finally got to see Captain America civil war and I liked it a lot. I don't think it was better than Batman vs. Superman though.


----------



## RTS100x5

SICARIO - intense movie ... loved it


----------



## RTS100x5

GODS OF EGYPT - HORRIBLE movie = total waste of time


----------



## TCinGA

The Martian. Good movie. Looked and sounded great. And at the end.... Well I guess I can't say


----------



## asere

Price and Prejudice and Zombies had good action but hard too understand the dialect.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

We caught The Intern last night. A good and heartwarming show that we enjoyed. Not much to remark on as far as audio goes - mostly a dialogue-driven show.


----------



## asere

The Finest Hours was excellent.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Re watched Alive today after all these years. I really enjoyed it more today and can't believe what they went through.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Watched a few over the last couple days. Hail Caesar was odd but funny in a quirky kind of way. Many times I found myself just shaking my head at the antics on screen. Concussion was predictable but worthy of a rental. As for 13 Hours:The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi? At times in the beginning I felt the acting was a little off. Once the action starts is where this movie really shines! The Atmos audio was something special and definitely demo worthy. 13 Hours had me at the edge of my seat and clinching my fists until the very end. High octane action.


----------



## typ44q

Finally got around to watching "The Maze Runner" on blu-ray. Enjoyable movie but I was hoping there would be more to it. At some point I will watch the sequel, Scorch Trials but that has even worse reviews so it is not very high on my list.


----------



## JBrax

typ44q said:


> Finally got around to watching "The Maze Runner" on blu-ray. Enjoyable movie but I was hoping there would be more to it. At some point I will watch the sequel, Scorch Trials but that has even worse reviews so it is not very high on my list.


 I thought Scorch Trials was ok.


----------



## asere

The Housemaid last night and tonight watching The Boy.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Just got back from The Conjuring 2. Good but not on the same level as the original. We enjoyed it though.


----------



## asere

The Boy wasn't so bad. I enjoyed the twist.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Watched Independence Day 4K HDR and it was impressive. The DTS:X soundtrack was maybe the best I've heard yet in that format. A lot of action overhead and it was immersive on another level.


----------



## asere

10 cloverfield lane. Wow, loved it

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> 10 cloverfield lane. Wow, loved it Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 That's it now I gotta add it to the collection. Without spoiling were you disappointed with the ending as Mike eluded to in his review?


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> That's it now I gotta add it to the collection. Without spoiling were you disappointed with the ending as Mike eluded to in his review?


No, not at all the ending was really good. 
I agree with Mike that there were certain things that was not very clear but isn't that the case with most movies. 
Can't say much to not spoil it. A must buy is my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> No, not at all the ending was really good. I agree with Mike that there were certain things that was not very clear but isn't that the case with most movies. Can't say much to not spoil it. A must buy is my opinion. Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 Ok, will do.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Joy last night. Well it was a pretty slow show that did a lot of rambling but was still pretty interesting. Definitely a rental for me, but if you like dramas you may like this.

We also watched Zootopia last weekend. Really enjoyed that one and thought it was very well done.


----------



## asere

Eye in the Sky had us biting our nails. Highly recommended!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Eye in the Sky had us biting our nails. Highly recommended!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I also watched it last night and agree.


----------



## typ44q

Got around to watching "Maze Runner The Scorch Trials" on blu-ray over the weekend. Enjoyable enough sequel to the maze runner with a very impressive soundtrack, it gave my subs and surround a nice workout.


----------



## NorthSky

I revisited *13 Hours*. ...Mainly in honor of the six guys and in the name of their families and children and friends. These are the real people. It's just so sad the way they are treated today, as liars by their own government. It's the biggest shame of them all.

Great flick, highly recommended. ...The real story.


----------



## Todd Anderson

FINALLY watched Deadpool.

What a great - refreshing - flick. Loved it!


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Maze Runner: Scorch Trials over the weekend. It was good enough. Made the wife jump a lot, and me too on occasion. I watched the first movie only once, very shortly after it hit blu ray, so I kinda wish I had watched it again as a review on the story and characters before watching this one.


----------



## jtl

Watched 13 Hours last evening....great movie. Worth a second look.


----------



## NorthSky

I revisited *The Conjuring* (2013), the demoniac/horror/ghost/out-of-this-brain flick. ...Inspired from the writings of some folks (a couple from the USA). 









________

Anyway, it's almost scary that it is now becoming a franchise, like the *Saw* films. 

Bonus: https://www.flickreel.com/the-conjuring-2-banned-from-french-theaters/ ... lol
________

The film has its jolting moments. ...The first one of this new franchise (the third one is already in the making...to make more money).
But good luck with it in France (on the third, as on the second). 

If you believe in ghosts, fine. If you believe in science with real proofs, now you're talking. Meanwhile enjoy the film; it's a fiction of a fictive reality.
This is cult stuff, it's praying on people's beliefs. There is no scientific evidence; it's all in people's brain.

Young French people are a riot, Americans (Hollywood) make riot movies...lol.
Hollywood is about money. Whatever sells is good for the movie industry. ...Comic books, horror, violence, sex, cigarettes, drugs, alcohol, guns, tits and axes, etc..., ghosts included. ...Harry Potter, LOTR, The Hobbit, Avatar, Titanic, Star Wars, The Godfather...

'The Conjuring' is now part of the fantasy/ghost/horror/pray/prey/sci-fi/fantasy/fake reality/hypocrisy money makers @ the box office. 
But who cares about any claim as long the money flows and people get entertained, right. And it's what movies are all about, good and/or bad. 
'The Conjuring' is a classic riot, perfect for its audience, and it's a large one. 

Hey, one opinion here between us.


----------



## asere

Saw the Conjuring 2 and loved it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSky

Cool.


----------



## asere

Independence Day Resurgence was pretty good. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Saw the Conjuring 2 and loved it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I liked it as well although not on the same level as the first.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Independence Day Resurgence was pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You're the first person I've heard that enjoyed it. I had really high hopes for it.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> I liked it as well although not on the same level as the first.


I really don't remember much of the first one. I might have to re watch again maybe tonight lol.
What I liked more about the second one was it had exorcism if you know what I mean to not spoil it for others here. Reminded me of The Exorcist.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> You're the first person I've heard that enjoyed it. I had really high hopes for it.


It had good action and effects of course but the story was nothing new. That's why I said it was pretty good lol.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSky

There is also an exorcism in the original first _The Conjuring._

As for ID4 2 I don't know; did not go to the theater, and from my readings everyone just hated it to extreme boredom.

Movies work in mysterious ways...for not equally to all people, just like exorcisms.  
...Depending of who's performing the exorcism, and who's getting exorcised and to what extent they are deeply impregnated by the devil.


----------



## asere

Hail Caesar was IMO such a boring movie. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

JBrax said:


> You're the first person I've heard that enjoyed it. I had really high hopes for it.


I would go into it with the absolute lowest expectations possible and you might not be terribly disappointed. 
Personally I thought it was horrible mess of a movie.


----------



## typ44q

I watched "Mama" on bluray over the weekend. Overall enjoyable old school type of horror movie. The story could of been better but overall worth a look if you are into this kind of movie.


----------



## drummerboy1962

We watched The Haunting after I sourced a dts-es 6.1 version and although I already have the standard 5.1 version,the 6.1 version is much better and as usual in this movie the sub was outstanding.This movie is not available on blu ray but It would be nice to compare a dtsma soundtrack to the dts-es version if it was available.If anyone here is not a horror fan then it's worth a look for the sound track alone.


----------



## typ44q

drummerboy1962 said:


> We watched The Haunting after I sourced a dts-es 6.1 version and although I already have the standard 5.1 version,the 6.1 version is much better and as usual in this movie the sub was outstanding.This movie is not available on blu ray but It would be nice to compare a dtsma soundtrack to the dts-es version if it was available.If anyone here is not a horror fan then it's worth a look for the sound track alone.


Interesting that the 1963 The Haunting is on blu-ray but not the 1999 version.


----------



## drummerboy1962

typ44q said:


> Interesting that the 1963 The Haunting is on blu-ray but not the 1999 version.


 Too right, one can only hope.:smile:


----------



## NorthSky

Same for *The Abyss*, not on Blu-ray, only on DVD (non-anamorphic). ...Unbelievable!


----------



## asere

Shoot Em Up with Clive Owens is an over the top movie with lots of shooting action. It's a 2007 movie and I can't believe I missed watching this when it first came out.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## drummerboy1962

Tried watching The Scorpion King 4 tonight and got into 15min of it and had to turn it off. The video was terrible and the audio was so so.The acting was non existant and the camera work sent me dizzy just watching it.All I can say is save yourselves the trouble and forget this movie.


----------



## asere

Green Room

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Green Room
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


We also watched it last night. What did you think?


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> We also watched it last night. What did you think?


Really enjoyed it. The ending was kinda strange I guess I was expecting a different ending. The acting was really good. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Really enjoyed it. The ending was kinda strange I guess I was expecting a different ending. The acting was really good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


We also enjoyed it. Very dark role for Patrick Stewart but the acting was top notch.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Allegiant on Friday night. I know it wasn't reviewed very well in general, but we really quite enjoyed it. And the soundtrack was awesome and made it that much more enjoyable. I'd watch it again just for the soundtrack.


----------



## asere

Saw Everybody Wants Some. Wife enjoyed it more than I did. I didn't find much humor. Then again I was tired when I watched it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JQueen

Finally got around to see The Revenant, it was so sloooooooooooooow. I don't think I would watch it again.


----------



## typ44q

I went to see the new Ghostbusters movie in theaters in 3D over the weekend. I grew up with the original movies and loved them and actually was hopeful for this reboot. I think all the ingredients were there for a great movie or at least a good movie but it just did not work for me.


----------



## Todd Anderson

JQueen said:


> Finally got around to see The Revenant, it was so sloooooooooooooow. I don't think I would watch it again.


Did you find the dialog to be muffled? For whatever reason, that movie's dialog sounded terrible (and often unintelligible) in my HT


----------



## Todd Anderson

Re-watched Ex Machina. Love that movie...one of my favorites from the last few years.


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> Re-watched Ex Machina. Love that movie...one of my favorites from the last few years.


So did I and one of the few out with the DTS:X soundtrack.


----------



## typ44q

Todd Anderson said:


> Re-watched Ex Machina. Love that movie...one of my favorites from the last few years.


I really loved Ex Machina easily one of my favorite movies from last year and definitely one of the better Sci-fi movies in a long time... I really need to watch it again!


----------



## Todd Anderson

JBrax said:


> So did I and one of the few out with the DTS:X soundtrack.


It's sound is top notch... this is the first time I've watched it with DTS:X activated on my AVR. Image quality is weirdly soft though... but the movie is so go that I can over look it. ;-)


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> It's sound is top notch... this is the first time I've watched it with DTS:X activated on my AVR. Image quality is weirdly soft though... but the movie is so go that I can over look it. ;-)


I found it to also be on the soft side. I had to turn it up much higher than we normally do. Regardless, I was just excited to see DTS:X lit up on my Marantz.


----------



## bkeeler10

^^ I think he was referring to the image being soft, not the sound. As in, the image was not as razor sharp as he has come to expect from today's blockbusters on blu ray. Although there have been a couple titles I've played lately that have required higher master volume settings to achieve the level I expect. What happened to standards?


----------



## JBrax

Yes, looks like he was talking image quality. I wasn't nearly as impressed with the audio. Mostly dialogue driven but I found the audio mix to be on the tame side. Maybe I'll spin it again to see if I still feel the same. I did some reassigning of my speakers after watching it.


----------



## typ44q

JBrax said:


> Yes, looks like he was talking image quality. I wasn't nearly as impressed with the audio. Mostly dialogue driven but I found the audio mix to be on the tame side. Maybe I'll spin it again to see if I still feel the same. I did some reassigning of my speakers after watching it.


There were a few moments in there movie that were "dynamic" but for the most part it was fairly tame as to be expected in a mostly dialog driven movie. Interesting that it was chosen as the first blu-ray title to feature DTS-X


----------



## Todd Anderson

Yup, I was talking about the video transfer.

Jeff, I know it's not a crazy action oriented surround experience... but the audio is highly nuanced. It has a ton of height...and when the power shuts down.... >


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> Yup, I was talking about the video transfer.
> 
> Jeff, I know it's not a crazy action oriented surround experience... but the audio is highly nuanced. It has a ton of height...and when the power shuts down.... >


Now I do remember some serious LFE during the power scenes. You've got me wanting to spin it again.


----------



## bkeeler10

I watched The Peanuts Movie with the kids last night. I thought it was a great throwback to the past. It was simple and charming and thankfully didn't feel the need to reinvent itself to appeal to today's kids. My kids (from 2 to 10 years old) all enjoyed it a lot. The video was pristine, of course. The audio is very subdued in general, which I thought was appropriate. However, when the airplane scenes come along, there is great directionality throughout the soundfield, including one or two examples of audio that seemed to come from overhead (no Atmos or DSU/DTS:X Neural upmixing here). A very enjoyable watch.


----------



## typ44q

I finally watched "The Fault in our Stars" This is based on the very popular book by the same title. I read the book a few years ago when it came out and really enjoyed it. I feel like the movie was very faithful to the book but maybe some of the casting was not right. The book is considered "young adult" but I feel like the movie was made to appeal to a younger audience than the book. 
Overall I would still recommend the movie.


----------



## asere

The Secret Life of Pets was funny. Really enjoyed Kevin Harts character.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Just watched Lights Out. Nothing new indeed but I enjoyed it. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

The Legend of Tarzan was really good. Better then what I expected.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spidacat

After a very disappointing afternoon watching Independence Day Resurgence (missed it at the "real" theaters and watched it at a $2 cinema that not only had no bass, but no audio dynamics whatsoever either) I went home and cranked up Mad Max Fury Road. The new Independence Day was better than I was prepared for after reading some reviews. Nothing great, but pretty much what I was expecting. Some movies you just cant take too serious.


----------



## asere

Loved Miracles from Heaven. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Batman v Superman over the weekend. I had seen in in theaters, but my wife had not. It's just an okay movie in my opinion. I think I'm less of a fan of the movies based on DC comics than I am of the Marvel universe. DC is darker and heavier. And the whole plot point of an unearthly CGI monster about to destroy the world is getting a little tired, kind of like in X-Men: Apocalypse and, I suspect, Independence Day: Resurgence mentioned above (haven't seen it yet).


----------



## asere

The Invitation on Netflix was slow but had good suspense and enjoyed the plot.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson

Green Room

Wow. Totally evil on so many levels. This movie made me uncomfortable.


----------



## asere

Holidays on Netflix was a fun yet cheesy movie about different holiday horror stories. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> Green Room
> 
> Wow. Totally evil on so many levels. This movie made me uncomfortable.


So did you like it? I thought it was really good! I especially enjoyed the dark character played by Patrick Stewart.


----------



## asere

The Wave is a really good Norwegian film that I highly recommend.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

Watched "Green Room" on blu-ray over the weekend and wow once this movie gets going it is just a tense and brutal thrill ride to the end. Great acting all around, highly recommend!


----------



## typ44q

I also watched "Anchorman 2" on blu-ray over the weekend and I don't know if I was just not in the mood for it but I dont think I even chuckled more than a few times the entire movie. I really enjoyed the first movie so I was hoping I would of liked this more.


----------



## Spidacat

I went and watched Star Trek Beyond. After my last disappointment (Independence Day Resurgence at the $2 theater) I wanted to make sure I saw this at a decent theater. Well, I guess Suicide Squad must be dominating the better rooms because I felt cheated again. I saw the slightly smaller screen and feared the worst. The sound wasn't totally anemic like the $2 place, but still had no bass to speak of and dynamics were not. I talked to the manager afterwards. She said unless you call and verify what's playing where, the only way to guarantee the best experience is to see a movie opening weekend (or 3D or IMAX) which I try to avoid. The movie was OK, but it's hard to get in to a sci-fi action thriller with a medium sized screen and lousy sound. I know that's why many of us have the hobby we do, but it's pretty pathetic when a 65" screen and a good sound bar is on par with going to the movies... :rant:


----------



## Spidacat

And once again after a bleah movie experience, I played something loud at the house. This time Terminator Salvation. I remember not caring for it after it came out. When they prematurely cancelled Terminator - The Sarah Conner Chronicles, I remember them billing the movie as sort of a finale for the TV series. When it clearly wasn't I wrote it off. After (a long) time it's easier to watch the movie on it's own merits. Gives the home theater a pretty good work out. With all the helicopter and H/K scenes I think it would make a great Atmos soundtrack. Plus it was cool to see Anton Yelchin in something besides Star Trek.


----------



## typ44q

Spidacat said:


> And once again after a bleah movie experience, I played something loud at the house. This time Terminator Salvation. I remember not caring for it after it came out. When they prematurely cancelled Terminator - The Sarah Conner Chronicles, I remember them billing the movie as sort of a finale for the TV series. When it clearly wasn't I wrote it off. After (a long) time it's easier to watch the movie on it's own merits. Gives the home theater a pretty good work out. With all the helicopter and H/K scenes I think it would make a great Atmos soundtrack. *Plus it was cool to see Anton Yelchin in something besides Star Trek.*


If you want to see Anton in something other than Star Trek I highly recommend "Green Room" it was one of his last films and arguably his best role.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Todd Anderson said:


> Green Room
> 
> Wow. Totally evil on so many levels. This movie made me uncomfortable.


hahahah!!!! Yeah, that movie gonna make you squirm a bit. Creepy as all getout. Even I was uncomfortable and creeped out, which says a lot


----------



## JBrax

Sitting down with this one.


----------



## JBrax

Lone Survivor has never looked or sounded so good. I've seen this movie at least 5 times but never like this. 4K HDR/WCG coupled with DTS:X sound was simply amazing. It was like seeing the movie for the first time but on another level. If anyone has the proper setup I'd love to hear your impressions. A great movie taken to another level.


----------



## bkeeler10

I watched Jason Bourne last night in a Dolby Cinema theater. Enjoyed the movie - almost non-stop action. I didn't like how much "shaky cam" was used, especially on a big screen - it actually got hard to follow what was going on some times. Everything looked and sounded pretty good. I will be catching this again when it hits blu ray.


----------



## asere

Stitches

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Just saw The Green Room again. Enjoyed it more this time around.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

Watched "10 Cloverfield lane" over the weekend. I think I actually enjoyed it more watching it at home because of the audio. This movie has a tremendous amount of LFE that I did not pick up on at all in the theaters.


----------



## asere

Kevin Hart: Seriously Funny! Well it was seriously funny!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Also watched Batman vs Superman was epic IMO. Really enjoyed it!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

typ44q said:


> Watched "10 Cloverfield lane" over the weekend. I think I actually enjoyed it more watching it at home because of the audio. This movie has a tremendous amount of LFE that I did not pick up on at all in the theaters.


Sometimes at home the bass is epic compared to the theater.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Wife and I saw a Turkish film Baskin. It is one of the most grotesque and hard to watch film that we've ever seen. It stays with you and it's worse then the French film Martyrs. Makes you question the writers as you have to have a twisted mind.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

asere said:


> Sometimes at home the bass is epic compared to the theater.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Yeah it really comes down to the individual theaters, some are MUCH better than others but my new 18" sub pressurizes my room and shakes my house like nothing I have experienced in a theater.


----------



## asere

typ44q said:


> my new 18" sub pressurizes my room and shakes my house like nothing I have experienced in a theater.


 :grin2::hsd: I love it!


----------



## Southwest One

Watched Gladiator again. Inspired I guess by the new Ben Hur movie, which I haven't seen.


----------



## bkeeler10

My wife and I watched The Duff over the weekend. It had been on our list for a while, always getting bumped in favor of something else, but we wanted something light that evening. We were both afraid it was going to be lame, but it actually turned out to be an okay, kind of fun movie. Not great cinema by any stretch, but we enjoyed the entertainment regardless. Nothing to say about the audio and video - it was fine.


----------



## asere

My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2 was funny.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

About to watch Don't Breathe right now.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> About to watch Don't Breathe right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I'm REALLY looking forward to that one!


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> I'm REALLY looking forward to that one!


Just finished watching. It's extremely good from start to finish. More and more suspense towards the end. Highly recommended!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Just finished watching. It's extremely good from start to finish. More and more suspense towards the end. Highly recommended!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I was hoping to wait for it to come out on Blu-Ray but I'm not sure I can. I keep hearing how great it is.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> I was hoping to wait for it to come out on Blu-Ray but I'm not sure I can. I keep hearing how great it is.


Na, watch it on the big screen then re watch at home. Also I went to a Rave Cinemark theater and the sub for this movie was happening. The chair would vibrate. It should be bass heavy at home.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Na, watch it on the big screen then re watch at home. Also I went to a Rave Cinemark theater and the sub for this movie was happening. The chair would vibrate. It should be bass heavy at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Might just have to. :crying:


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> About to watch Don't Breathe right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I want to see that one so bad. It looks wicked.


----------



## PTAaron

Last night I watched John Wick and 10 Cloverfield Lane both for the first time. 
Loved John Wick, liked 10 Cloverfield Lane up until the last 20 minutes or so.


----------



## asere

Mike Edwards said:


> I want to see that one so bad. It looks wicked.


Go for it. I think you'll enjoy it 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Just saw Running Scared with the late Paul Walker. It's a 2006 film that I missed and turned out to be a great movie. Also starring Vera Fermiga.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

Re watched "Dead Pool" on Blu-ray over the weekend with a friend that had not seen it. He loved it and I still laughed like an idiot at most of the jokes  
Needless to say I am a huge fan of this movie and the audio and video do not disappoint!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Watched United93 with some buddies that had never watched it. Very emotional subject - powerful movie.


----------



## PTAaron

I watched Kingsmen Secret Service - I didn't know if it was going to be good or not based on the previews, and I ended up enjoying it.


----------



## JBrax

Just finished Don't Breathe at our local AMC Prime. Very intense thrill ride to say the least. It also looks like there will be another. Highly recommended.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Just finished Don't Breathe at our local AMC Prime. Very intense thrill ride to say the least. It also looks like there will be another. Highly recommended.


See I told you it was a great film. Glad you enjoyed it 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> See I told you it was a great film. Glad you enjoyed it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Pretty nice twist towards the end as well.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Pretty nice twist towards the end as well.


I know I wasn't expecting that. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

I was bored and re watched "Clue" from 1985. Yes it is gimmicky and yes it is based on the board game of the same name but it is so likeable and fun. Great cast especially Tim Curry.


----------



## asere

Eli Roth's Clown. The film has an interesting concept plus was suspenseful at times.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Finally got around to watching Oblivion in 4K last night. The Atmos track was amazing and the picture equally impressive. Highly recommended.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Finally got around to watching Oblivion in 4K last night. The Atmos track was amazing and the picture equally impressive. Highly recommended.




I only have the crusty ol BD version but even It is awesome. Glad you mentioned it. I think I'll sneak it in today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

While not a movie I've been seeing American Horror Story 6 and this time it's really creepy. It has Cuba Gooding Jr in it. 
Much better then last season of Hotel.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> While not a movie I've been seeing American Horror Story 6 and this time it's really creepy. It has Cuba Gooding Jr in it.
> Much better then last season of Hotel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




I watched season 4 and 5. Really stuck with me. Disturbing. In a good way......? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> I watched season 4 and 5. Really stuck with me. Disturbing. In a good way......? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know what you mean. I question the writers sanity at times coming up with this. I've seen them all and Freak Show is my favorite so far. However, I'm really liking this last two episodes from the this new season. Could become my favorite.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> I know what you mean. I question the writers sanity at times coming up with this. I've seen them all and Freak Show is my favorite so far. However, I'm really liking this last two episodes from the this new season. Could become my favorite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




I'm gonna try to spend some time with season 6. I agree, freak show was great but super twisted. I also question their sanity. And mine...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> I'm gonna try to spend some time with season 6. I agree, freak show was great but super twisted. I also question their sanity. And mine...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson

Don't tell the Mrs. ... but I snuck a flick in yesterday - mid morning ;-)

It was Blue Ruin.

I watched Green Room a month or so ago and enjoyed it. I thought Blue Ruin was on the same playing field. A good watch... somewhat predictable... but interesting with some tense moments.

In many ways it reminded me of No Country for Old Men (which, IMO, is a far superior effort).


----------



## JBrax

It's been awhile since I watched Blue Ruin but now that you mention it it did remind me of No Country for Old Men. You really don't get much movie time because you're WAY behind.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Ha! I try.


----------



## shrub0

Star Wars force awakens streaming on Amazon. For some reason the picture quality seemed better than Netflix.


----------



## asere

Dracula from 1931. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Dracula from 1931.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Zootopia and money monster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson

Watched "Drive".... I liked it. Some of the non-emotion / expressionless face vibe might have been taken a tad too far (?)... but I enjoyed the film overall. 

Nice sound presentation!


----------



## Spidacat

Last night was Batman vs. Superman - saw it on a plane and wanted to see it on a real screen and audio system. Well worth it on both accounts. Audio was top notch. Plenty of deep stuff, but it wasn't a constant barrage. Can hardy wait until I see it on a full 4K setup. 95% sure I'm ordering a Denon 4300H Monday and preordering the Oppo 203 4K player very soon. Already have BvS, The Martian, and Deadpool on 4K. Keep seeing Lucy and Oblivion for $20 on Fry's from time to time. Tonight was Green Room (thanks to quite a few people here for recommending it). Not much for audio, but a pretty good movie. Afterwards I looked at a few reviews and I agree with the sentiment - don't look at any trailers or read anything about - just see it. I think that would apply to a lot of movies recently... Nothing is spoiled and everything is fresh and new.


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Captain America Civil War. We quite enjoyed the movie. It looked and sounded great, although the sound seemed subdued at times. Worth a watch for sure.


----------



## Todd Anderson

In an unprecedented weekend in my household, I managed to watch 4 movies (was solo for the weekend ;-)


*Drive* (liked it, thought the audio had some nice moments of warmth)
*Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels* (had never seen this, thought it was entertaining...but IMO is a poor man's Pulp Fiction)
*RED* (really liked this flick... had seen RED 2... never RED)
*The Neon Demon* (wow....ok...not sure what to make of this one. The morgue scene was, how do I say this... disturbing???)


----------



## Mike Edwards

Todd Anderson said:


> Watched "Drive".... I liked it. Some of the non-emotion / expressionless face vibe might have been taken a tad too far (?)... but I enjoyed the film overall.
> 
> Nice sound presentation!


that shotgun blast when he comes out from the robbery area is enough to jolt you awake


----------



## asere

Saw Neon Demon and thought it was ok.


----------



## typ44q

Went to see "Arrival" in 3D in theaters opening weekend and loved it. I went it to it with fairly high expectations and was not let down, easily one of my favorite movies of the year.


----------



## bkeeler10

I read good things about Arrival a few days ago, and I hadn't even heard of it until then. It is on my radar for sure. I'll probably wait until it hits blu ray, however, as I usually do these days.


----------



## willis7469

Finally watched Batman vs superman. Didn't think I could hate Jesse eisenberg more than I already did. Huh.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards

willis7469 said:


> Finally watched Batman vs superman. Didn't think I could hate Jesse eisenberg more than I already did. Huh.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha! I actually like him in some stuff, but he was especially insufferable here.


----------



## willis7469

Mike Edwards said:


> haha! I actually like him in some stuff, but he was especially insufferable here.




Especially!
I liked his character in Rio. Ironically I think he's Blue personified. 
I remember covering this with you before. My fears were realized. Surprisingly I like affleck as the bat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Revisited John Wick again

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards

willis7469 said:


> Especially!
> I liked his character in Rio. Ironically I think he's Blue personified.
> I remember covering this with you before. My fears were realized. Surprisingly I like affleck as the bat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Affleck in general has been amazing as of late. Ever since he's gotten in the director's chair he's matured drastically from his young days. he was great as Batman and I'm super stoked for his solo Batman film. not only is he acting but he's directing and writing it too. which should be leagues better than Man of Steel, BvS and Justice league as much of the problems there have been Zack Snyder issues (he's the director for those 3)


----------



## JBrax

Watched Hell or High Water last night. Fantastic movie and HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## typ44q

Over thanksgiving weekend we were trying to decide between "Trolls" and "Moana" and ended up seeing "Moana" in the theaters with some friends and family. It was a bit formulaic but also very enjoyable. A family friendly movie that everyone loved. I think we made the right choice based on the reviews.


----------



## JBrax

We pulled a double header last night. Watched MI: Rogue Nation and World War Z. We've seen them before but first time on the new display and Atmos setup. Good the first go but now on another level.


----------



## bkeeler10

We haven't been watching many movies lately due to a newborn in the house. However, over the past couple weeks we managed to watch a couple shows with the kids. 

Finding Dory was fun, if not as good as Finding Nemo. Despite being willing to suspend disbelief in general for a movie like this, some of the shenanigans toward the end were just too much IMO. Those animators have gotten very good at making water movements look natural.

I enjoyed The BFG. The pacing was strange at times, but it was overall endearing and the audio mix was interesting to listen to and very good I thought. It's a very good-looking picture, though I noticed at least some of the times that the little girl had to be CGI'd - it was pretty apparent to these eyes.


----------



## asere

Would You Rather was an interesting film.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Started watching hateful 8 last night. Wow, tarantino all the way. Will finish tonight. Kinda reminds of reservoir dogs. Another great one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Watched Jason Bourne and was pleasantly surprised. Reviews seemed quite so so on it so I wasn't really expecting much. Is it more of the same? Yes, but I have no issues with that. It also had a great DTS:X soundtrack that was very immersive.


----------



## Spidacat

I didn't buy Jason Bourne, but I did just start watching the rest of the series.

I recently bought the 5 disc Blu Ray set of Resident Evil. I had already watched the first two (standard def) not too long ago, so I started with the 3rd movie. I liked Extinction a lot - pretty decent sound even with a lossy audio track. Didn't care much for Afterlife - it furthered the story, but just didn't fit with the rest of the movies. Probably watch Retribution tonight.

I'm hoping the last piece shows up today so I can install my Atmos speakers over the weekend. Between that and my Oppo 203 on the way, I'll be rewatching quite a few more!


----------



## Mike Edwards

Spidacat said:


> I didn't buy Jason Bourne, but I did just start watching the rest of the series.
> 
> I recently bought the 5 disc Blu Ray set of Resident Evil. I had already watched the first two (standard def) not too long ago, so I started with the 3rd movie. I liked Extinction a lot - pretty decent sound even with a lossy audio track. Didn't care much for Afterlife - it furthered the story, but just didn't fit with the rest of the movies. Probably watch Retribution tonight.
> 
> I'm hoping the last piece shows up today so I can install my Atmos speakers over the weekend. Between that and my Oppo 203 on the way, I'll be rewatching quite a few more!


Wait? you watched Extinction on Blu-ray and it had a lossy track? that shouldn't be so, it had a Dolby TrueHD track and no lossy audio ??


----------



## Spidacat

My mistake - I guess I didn't look at the box right. For some reason, only the second movie (Apocalypse) is in Dolby Digital. All the rest, including the original, are True HD or DTS MA.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Spidacat said:


> My mistake - I guess I didn't look at the box right. For some reason, only the second movie (Apocalypse) is in Dolby Digital. All the rest, including the original, are True HD or DTS MA.


you've already watched it, but for next time check the audio menu. Apocalypse has a 5.1 dolby digital track it defaults to, but it also has a 5.1 LPCM lossless uncompressed track as well. you just have to switch to it.


----------



## phillihp23

Watched Magnificent 7, Morgan, Jason Bourne. I just ordered The Accountant. Hope it was decent (never know with Ben Affleck). Ordered a Denon Reciever so I can get a 4K setup somewhere in the house (can't afford a 4K projector for the big room yet :frown: ) Ordered the AVR-X3300W from Accessories4less for $650 to replace my AVR 2112CI. Also just recently purchased the Samsung UBD-K8500 4K player for $210 on sale at BestBuy. Looking forward to hooking them up to my Samsung 50" 4K tv and Polk 5.1 speakers in the living room and giving a 4K movie a try. Been buying most of the newer stuff released, if available in 4K. BestBuy was having some buy three 4K films get $20 off deals.


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> Watched Magnificent 7,  Morgan, Jason Bourne. I just ordered The Accountant. Hope it was decent (never know with Ben Affleck). Ordered a Denon Reciever so I can get a 4K setup somewhere in the house (can't afford a 4K projector for the big room yet :frown: ) Ordered the AVR-X3300W from Accessories4less for $650 to replace my AVR 2112CI. Also just recently purchased the Samsung UBD-K8500 4K player for $210 on sale at BestBuy. Looking forward to hooking them up to my Samsung 50" 4K tv and Polk 5.1 speakers in the living room and giving a 4K movie a try. Been buying most of the newer stuff released, if available in 4K. BestBuy was having some buy three 4K films get $20 off deals.


The accountant was actually quite good

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## phillihp23

Thank goodness.... glad to hear. 

I haven't been on the site much lately, ever since they had us change our passwords. Can't ever remember what I changed it too and too lazy to look it up....:smile:


----------



## Mike Edwards

Lol. I think that happened to a lot of people

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## phillihp23

Todd Anderson said:


> Watched United93 with some buddies that had never watched it. Very emotional subject - powerful movie.


Ya, that's the kind of movie I watch alone....gotta hide the tears. The 911 movie is just as emotional.


----------



## phillihp23

bkeeler10 said:


> We watched Captain America Civil War. We quite enjoyed the movie. It looked and sounded great, although the sound seemed subdued at times. Worth a watch for sure.


I have to agree with you, something was missing in the audio track. I'm sure years from now someone will come out and confess to an error in the recording lddude: or not...


----------



## Todd Anderson

Hell or High Water....

A+ flick!


----------



## typ44q

Over the holidays I watched "Magnificent 7", "Sausage Party", "Batman vs Superman" and went to the theaters to see "Rogue one" in 2D, IMAX 3D and in Dolby Vision. Sure Rogue one could of been better but I still thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## phillihp23

Just wondering, is there any reason why they are not shooting Star Wars in 4K?


----------



## phillihp23

Anyone know how to verify if a 4K Blu-ray is shot in native 4K or been re-mastered to 4K?
In order to be in the new 4K packaging is it required to be native 4K?
I ask because I see some older movies showing up in the new 4K packaging, were they shot in native 4K but just never released until now in 4K?


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> Just wondering, is there any reason why they are not shooting Star Wars in 4K?


Disney hasn't gone 4k yet for some reason

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> Anyone know how to verify if a 4K Blu-ray is shot in native 4K or been re-mastered to 4K?
> In order to be in the new 4K packaging is it required to be native 4K?
> I ask because I see some older movies showing up in the new 4K packaging, were they shot in native 4K but just never released until now in 4K?


Pretty much any movie shot on film can be 4k. Film has much more than 4k lines of resolution. It just depends on the master..


Movies shot on digital can be iffy. Some digital cameras shoot at less than 4k while others shoot much higher (some as high as 8k). It once again depends on the master. Many times a 2k DI is used and not a 4k one. Other times a full 4k digital master is used (like Sully)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

phillihp23 said:


> Just wondering, is there any reason why they are not shooting Star Wars in 4K?


Which Star Wars? 

Rogue One was shot in 6.5K


----------



## typ44q

phillihp23 said:


> Anyone know how to verify if a 4K Blu-ray is shot in native 4K or been re-mastered to 4K?
> In order to be in the new 4K packaging is it required to be native 4K?
> I ask because I see some older movies showing up in the new 4K packaging, were they shot in native 4K but just never released until now in 4K?


Check this site
http://realorfake4k.com/

If it was shot on film it can be scanned to 4K


----------



## phillihp23

So they just basically don't plan on releasing it on 4K Blu-ray (at least for now) I suppose...


----------



## willis7469

I've been going through band of brothers on BD. Wow! Last time I saw it was DVD. Big improvement on picture and sound. The pacific is next. Can't wait! Santa dropped a few others in the ol stocking too. Should make winter more bearable. Yeah right...it's currently 14 degrees below zero. Without windchill!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> So they just basically don't plan on releasing it on 4K Blu-ray (at least for now) I suppose...


Correct. They have announced no plans for 4k at thmoment

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

willis7469 said:


> I've been going through band of brothers on BD. Wow! Last time I saw it was DVD. Big improvement on picture and sound. The pacific is next. Can't wait! Santa dropped a few others in the ol stocking too. Should make winter more bearable. Yeah right...it's currently 14 degrees below zero. Without windchill!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Band of Brothers is excellent on bluray!


----------



## phillihp23

typ44q said:


> Check this site
> http://realorfake4k.com/
> 
> If it was shot on film it can be scanned to 4K


So did the Ultra HD 4K commission rule on a standard requirement for video which is packaged in the new Ultra HD 4K packaging?

a. Mastered in 2K. Media content upscaled to 4K.
b. Mastered in 4K. Shot with 2.8K or 3.4K digital camera.
c. Mastered in 4K. Filmed in 35 / 70 mm or digitally in 4K.

Or do all these qualify?

Guess I'm saying I have no interest in buying a movie in 4K packaging if its just upscaled, which any good 4k Player will do to a HD Blu-ray.


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> So did the Ultra HD 4K commission rule on a standard requirement for video which is packaged in the new Ultra HD 4K packaging?
> 
> a. Mastered in 2K. Media content upscaled to 4K.
> b. Mastered in 4K. Shot with 2.8K or 3.4K digital camera.
> c. Mastered in 4K. Filmed in 35 / 70 mm or digitally in 4K.
> 
> Or do all these qualify?
> 
> Guess I'm saying I have no interest in buying a movie in 4K packaging if its just upscaled, which any good 4k Player will do to a HD Blu-ray.


All of the above + digital cameras shot in 6.5k or above

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## phillihp23

OK...time to go give BFG a spin in the theater room...:smile:


----------



## asere

Kubo was awesome!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zakk

Vikings..ok, not technically a movie, but it is when you binge watch it!


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> Kubo was awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


One of my favorite movies of the year

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q

phillihp23 said:


> So did the Ultra HD 4K commission rule on a standard requirement for video which is packaged in the new Ultra HD 4K packaging?
> 
> a. Mastered in 2K. Media content upscaled to 4K.
> b. Mastered in 4K. Shot with 2.8K or 3.4K digital camera.
> c. Mastered in 4K. Filmed in 35 / 70 mm or digitally in 4K.
> 
> Or do all these qualify?
> 
> Guess I'm saying I have no interest in buying a movie in 4K packaging if its just upscaled, which any good 4k Player will do to a HD Blu-ray.


Unfortunately there is no standard and a huge selection of 4K blurays currently available have at least some upscaled content with nothing on the packaging to let you know the source.


----------



## albe

"Misconduct" with Anthony Hopkins and Al Pacino
I happen to catch it free on SHO HD

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3658772/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_6


----------



## bkeeler10

Mike Edwards said:


> Correct. They have announced no plans for 4k at thmoment
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Even worse, in my opinion, is that they're not supporting immersive audio (Atmos or DTS:X) on blu ray or UHD either. Even though many of their theater mixes are Atmos. Brave was the first theatrical Atmos mix, for crying out loud! What are they waiting for??


----------



## typ44q

Watched "Punch drunk love" for the first time in HD on bluray. Criterion really did a great job with this release and it was well worth the upgrade from the DVD. If you have not seen it because it stars Adam Sandler you are missing out on his only really good performance and an excellent if not a little strange movie.


----------



## asere

Watched this movie called Room. It is an excellent movie and I highly recommended it!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Jason Bourne over the weekend. I had seen it previously (in the theater), but my wife hadn't. I still enjoyed it the second time through. Just about non-stop action.


----------



## asere

Passengers was really good. It's always nice watching Jennifer Lawrence.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Don't breathe
Really enjoyed it, and was surprised by the plot twists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Passengers was really good. It's always nice watching Jennifer Lawrence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




Yep. Me likey!
Movie looks interesting too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

Just saw Never Open the Door. It is a horror and sci fi mix. The movie and the score was really eerie. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Gangs of New York. Been awhile, forgot how gritty it is. Good one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen

Parker - a bank robbery turned wrong for one gang member, who sets out to exact his revenge.
Contrary to what most reviewers found, I believe Jason Statham nailed this one by balancing his signature action style with convincing dramatic tones.


----------



## bkeeler10

Watched Big Eyes over the weekend. It's been on the list for a while, but kept on getting bumped. Not much to talk about on the A/V front, but it was an interesting story told very well and I thought the two leads did a great job portraying the characters.


----------



## typ44q

Took advantage of a free movie ticket to see "Patriots Day" in theaters last night. This was not really on my radar but I am glad I saw it. It is a pretty incredible story and it was very well told. I am always impressed when a move can keep you at the edge of your seat even when you know the outcome ahead of time.


----------



## asere

A must see on Hulu. Landmine Goes Click. Please watch guys.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian Piest

"Nerve" was funny


----------



## typ44q

Went to the theaters to see "Split" over the weekend. After numerous technical problems which lead to everyone switching theaters we got to see it 45 minutes after its scheduled start time. I will say I enjoyed the movie a lot more than I was expecting to. The trailers really did not sell it for me but overall it was pretty good, certainly better than any of the more recent M. Night Shyamlan movies.


----------



## phillihp23

Picked up a movie in the Redbox kiosk. "Swiss Army Man"....Do Not Recommend. Don't know the exact words to describe it, not sure how it was ever produced and placed on a Blu-ray disc, none the less inserted in a Redbox kiosk. Total waste of air I breathe, disturbing, stupid and should have been broken over my knee to save others from such misery, except I did not wish to purchase it. :smile:

It was full of falic, disturbing matter. An independent film. It was like a bad joke that went on and on. I would highly recommend the director of said movie receive psychiatric help. Fair warning...steer clear.


----------



## willis7469

Watched the accountant last night. Wasn't sure what to expect but I thought it was real good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Also been watching timeless with my younger twins. They love it, totally love it. I set the dvr to record the whole season which started in the summer but we started around Christmas break. Gotta turn off the brain a little but I don't mind...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

I agree Willis. Ben Affleck has done some of his best work these last few years. As far as good series you gotta check out The Fall on Netflix! Some cheesy acting in the first episode but by episode three you'll be hooked. Must watch!


----------



## RTS100x5

SICARIO in 4K UltraHD - THE most intense movie experience Ive seen and heard in a long long time....

the sound on my new system was mind blowing !!!


----------



## jefny

We took out the newest Ghostbusters movie with women playing the leads. Good special effects but other than that the movie was lame. It sort of follows the original plot but not nearly as well and a lot of the humor is plain dumb. I would not recommend this to anyone.

jefny


----------



## Lumen

The directional effects in _*10,000 B.C.*_ were extremely convincing, IMO. They were are also included sparingly rather than as a gimmick. My system must be in fine tune, because surround and LFE were much better than I remember. Or maybe the first time I watched the DVD by mistake instead of the Blu Ray?! Thoroughly enjoyable in terms of both soundtrack and special effects. I would buy it again!


----------



## NorthSky

I like your avatar Lou. 
____

I watched the 2nd Jack Reacher on Blu last night:










It wasn't good, certainly not to the level of the first. 
One star and half (out of five)...or 30% (@ the very best).


----------



## willis7469

Lumen said:


> The directional effects in _*10,000 B.C.*_ were extremely convincing, IMO. They were are also included sparingly rather than as a gimmick. My system must be in fine tune, because surround and LFE were much better than I remember. Or maybe the first time I watched the DVD by mistake instead of the Blu Ray?! Thoroughly enjoyable in terms of both soundtrack and special effects. I would buy it again!




This is a fun one Lou. FYI, I've experienced a DVD that's better than BD. The dts track on master and commander has a full range soundtrack extending all the way down into the single he range.(namely chapter 4 under attack)Its been a torture test for subs since its release, and the track overall is clean and crisp. The BD version however has been remastered with a 30hz(ish) filter on it. I learned about that after a surprisingly disappointing demo of the BD. Check out the lfe content thread at data-bass.com sometime. You'll find lots of newer films with lfe filters. Lame...
Ok bye!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen

NorthSky said:


> I like your avatar Lou.


Naturally! ...errr, I mean: Thank you!



NorthSky said:


> I watched the 2nd Jack Reacher on Blu last night: <pic removed> It wasn't good, certainly not to the level of the first. One star and half (out of five)...or 30% (@ the very best).


Mike Edwards had a better time with it in his review. I'm on the fence. Can you try telling me what didn't you like about it? No spoilers, please. And no need for a mini-review, just a key point or two would help. TIA!



willis7469 said:


> This is a fun one Lou. FYI, I've experienced a DVD that's better than BD. The dts track on master and commander has a full range soundtrack extending all the way down into the single he range.(namely chapter 4 under attack)Its been a torture test for subs since its release, and the track overall is clean and crisp. The BD version however has been remastered with a 30hz(ish) filter on it. I learned about that after a surprisingly disappointing demo of the BD. Check out the lfe content thread at data-bass.com sometime. You'll find lots of newer films with lfe filters. Lame...
> Ok bye!


Appreciate you raising my awareness. I do know about similar lists on different forums (Top Movies for Bass, Movie Bass with Frequencies, etc.). But I didn't know about the database. Seriously cool!

A little off-topic, but I'd like to return the favor: Here's a list of movies that can benefit from Bass EQ, including specific EQ recommendations.


----------



## NorthSky

Lumen said:


> Mike Edwards had a better time with it in his review. I'm on the fence. Can you try telling me what didn't you like about it? No spoilers, please. And no need for a mini-review, just a key point or two would help. TIA!


Mike is a generous Blu-ray movie reviewer, in general, very. It's perfect, because films are different for different reasons for different people. But life is like that too, everything in it has different representations for each person. Life is perfect, atmos. 

'Jack Reacher #2' was so boring that I don't remember a thing. Seriously, that's how boring it was. 
Let me try to remember...in the opening we missed the fight. The acting is poor, cardboard caricatures, TV soap opera rehearsals, forced action, ...I was generous too @ 30%. I should have given it no more than 10 (out of 100). 
Sound and picture; there is nothing there to sweat over...very ordinary, from the regular Blu. 

The first one was much better, this one is a total fiasco. It has no vitamin, no power, no attraction, no dedication, no spirit, no passion.

Skip it.

P.S. Mike in his review mentioned several points I agree with. But overall in his scoring he is much more generous than I. 
So many films so little time ...


----------



## Lumen

Sorry, lost control of my iPhone. Just meant to say thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSky

It's a privilege and an immense pleasure to interact with music and film lovers from all over.


----------



## willis7469

NorthSky said:


> It's a privilege and an immense pleasure to interact with music and film lovers from all over.




Indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotts2014se

I watched the second Jack Reacher. Not as good as the first, but not a movie I felt I wasted my time on. Cruise was fine but Cobie Smulders acting seemed dull. I wanted to think it was just the character she was playing but I can think of a number of other actresses that could've pulled it off better. I'm hoping the 2nd John Wick proves to be better than this.


----------



## NorthSky

Yeah, John Wick kicks butt. Looking forward to number 2, very.


----------



## asere

Santa Clarita Diet on Netflix I highly recommend it. Horror, drama and comedy all in one.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards

Lumen said:


> Naturally! ...errr, I mean: Thank you!
> 
> 
> Mike Edwards had a better time with it in his review. I'm on the fence. Can you try telling me what didn't you like about it? No spoilers, please. And no need for a mini-review, just a key point or two would help. TIA!
> 
> 
> Appreciate you raising my awareness. I do know about similar lists on different forums (Top Movies for Bass, Movie Bass with Frequencies, etc.). But I didn't know about the database. Seriously cool!
> 
> A little off-topic, but I'd like to return the favor: Here's a list of movies that can benefit from Bass EQ, including specific EQ recommendations.





NorthSky said:


> Mike is a generous Blu-ray movie reviewer, in general, very. It's perfect, because films are different for different reasons for different people. But life is like that too, everything in it has different representations for each person. Life is perfect, atmos.
> 
> 'Jack Reacher #2' was so boring that I don't remember a thing. Seriously, that's how boring it was.
> Let me try to remember...in the opening we missed the fight. The acting is poor, cardboard caricatures, TV soap opera rehearsals, forced action, ...I was generous too @ 30%. I should have given it no more than 10 (out of 100).
> Sound and picture; there is nothing there to sweat over...very ordinary, from the regular Blu.
> 
> The first one was much better, this one is a total fiasco. It has no vitamin, no power, no attraction, no dedication, no spirit, no passion.
> 
> Skip it.
> 
> P.S. Mike in his review mentioned several points I agree with. But overall in his scoring he is much more generous than I.
> So many films so little time ...



yup, different strokes for different folks when it comes to ratings. I always make it a point to say that my rating scales are a barometer for how I like something, and that it's best to compare how I've rated things you (the general you) liked or disliked in the past and use them like being graded on a curve. if I constantly rate things at a 3/5 rating that is 1.5 or 2/5 rating on your end, then adjust expectations accordingly etc.... 


long story short, I agree with Northsky in most aspects of his analysis. cardboard cutout characters, cheesy plot, weak acting. fairly forgettable. However, it's a competently done film that is just paint by the numbers with no imagination. thus my rating of 3/5 is kind of middle of the road, pushed up from 2.5/5 just because I tend to like Cruise's energy.... I used to rate harsher back in the day, but I had to adjust my "curve" after starting to see what I consider 1.5/5 and 1/5 films ... stuff like Cross War (which I'm putting the review up tonight for) and those cheap sci-fi channel "Asylum" films and the like. if I put Reacher at 1.5/5 then I've have to find a negative number to rate those other ones lol.... I've had to watch so much garbage along with so much blockbuster fare that it's difficult to grade a big blockbuster lower than a 2.5/5 just because there's some semblance of good camera work, solid use of special effects etc to at least warrant an upgraded rating over bottom barrel DTV schlock that are true abominations. I can't justify giving the same rating to Jack Reacher 2 as I would give to "Icetastrophe" or "Dragon wolf" or "Cross Wars" if you know what I mean. 

Again, I'm in NO WAY saying Northsky's rating of 1.5/5 is not inaccurate for him. Everyone's barometer is different I've just found that after watching as much along the spectrum of quality as I have with this job I've come into contact with so much drek and bottom of the barrel stuff that I've had to adjust my ratings to compensate for non mainstream films having an accurate rating as well as the main stream stuff (not to mention that I tend to look for the good in a film as Northsky alluded to, even if it's not something I enjoy like the "Barbie" films etc... )

so to Lumen. I found it reasonably entertaining as long as you're not putting anything else lower in the queue to see it, but don't go in expecting it to be really fun like the first "Jack Reacher". It really did feel like a contractual obligation on the part of Cruise more than anything else.


----------



## Mike Edwards

NorthSky said:


> Yeah, John Wick kicks butt. Looking forward to number 2, very.
> 
> John Wick: Chapter 2 (2017 Movie) Official Teaser Trailer - 'Good To See You Again' - YouTube


John Wick 2 comes out the day before my birthday, so I know exactly what myself and the guys are going to be doing that night


----------



## asere

The Similars was good but strange indeed.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## phillihp23

Watched The Mechanic Resurrected and Deepwater Horizon.

Deepwater Horizon was a solid movie. The Mechanic was a fun action flick.


----------



## scotts2014se

I just finished Jason Bourne. They never disappoint.


----------



## JBrax

The Legend of Tarzan was fairly lackluster. On a positive note the Atmos soundtrack was nice and the only reason I made it through the entire movie.


----------



## NorthSky

I watched those guys in 3D: 










I liked it. They were cute drawings and funny moving/animated. I was peacefully entertained 3D speaking; job well done.
The colors were vibrant and the sounds active and the various adventures of the characters in synchronicity. 
Overall: *76.5* (out of hundred). 

Last word: Go there, it's safe for you and for the entire family. Ya man! 
I know girls who love pets so much that they are true Snow Whites, with all the pets loving them back for their gentle nature. 
This animated film reminded me of that, some of it. Pets are important, like humans.
______


----------



## asere

NorthSky said:


> I watched those guys in 3D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it. They were cute drawings and funny moving/animated. I was peacefully entertained 3D speaking; job well done.
> The colors were vibrant and the sounds active and the various adventures of the characters in synchronicity.
> Overall: *76.5* (out of hundred).
> 
> Last word: Go there, it's safe for you and for the entire family. Ya man!
> I know girls who love pets so much that they are true Snow Whites, with all the pets loving them back for their gentle nature.
> This animated film reminded me of that, some of it. Pets are important, like humans.
> ______
> 
> The Secret Life of Pets (3D) - Official Trailer 1 [4K] [UHD] (Englisch/English) - YouTube


I really enjoyed this one with my kids.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> The Legend of Tarzan was fairly lackluster. On a positive note the Atmos soundtrack was nice and the only reason I made it through the entire movie.


I bought this one last week at Best Buy for $9.99.
I saw it at the movies when it came out and thought it was alright. I figure for what I paid it's worth another watch at home.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> JBrax said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Legend of Tarzan was fairly lackluster. On a positive note the Atmos soundtrack was nice and the only reason I made it through the entire movie.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this one last week at Best Buy for $9.99.
> I saw it at the movies when it came out and thought it was alright. I figure for what I paid it's worth another watch at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 If you're setup for Atmos the soundtrack was at times incredible. There's a scene early on when the Apes are swinging above you in the trees. That scene is one of the most convincing that I've yet to hear. It literally sounded like I was in the jungle and had me looking up. Other than the audio I just couldn't get into the movie.


----------



## scotts2014se

I watched The Accountant last night and thought it was a great movie. I had passed it up several times in favor of something else, I'm glad I gave it a chance.


----------



## willis7469

scotts2014se said:


> I watched The Accountant last night and thought it was a great movie. I had passed it up several times in favor of something else, I'm glad I gave it a chance.




I enjoyed this a lot too. While it certainly wasn't perfect, I think it was unique. Ben affleck did a really nice job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> If you're setup for Atmos the soundtrack was at times incredible. There's a scene early on when the Apes are swinging above you in the trees. That scene is one of the most convincing that I've yet to hear. It literally sounded like I was in the jungle and had me looking up. Other than the audio I just couldn't get into the movie.


How was the LFE?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

I don't remember it being over the top exceptional but it was ok. Let's just say it didn't stand out beyond the norm. That early scene was phenomenal in the ceiling speaker usage though. So much that I had to rewind immediately and get a second helping.


----------



## Mike Edwards

John Wick Chapter 2.... almost as good as the first. It's hard to follow up with a simple movie like "John Wick" and expect it to be fresh, but they did a good job at changing it up instead of just repeating the ticked off John mantra because of his dog and car. Peter Stormare makes a 10 minute cameo at the beginning and he's hilarious as always.

on a side note, I'm kind of a firearms ENTHUSIAST shall we say, and it's very VERY obvious in the sequel that Keanu really trained HARD with his gun handling. Stances, reload techniques, jam clearing, he did it all like he had put in the work. And actually he did. He trained for MONTHS at Taran tactical (which is actually why he chose the specific weapons he did in the "tasting"...Taran trained him on those guns as they are his speciality in the training world) and there are some videos of him doing some impressive 3 gun moves on youtube. 

it's even more blood soaked than the original (over double the body count) and includes the famous "he killed 3 guys with a pencil" seen for all to see. 4.25/5


----------



## JBrax

Just got back from seeing John Wick 2 and thought it was good. IMO I'd like to have seen them change it up more than they did. Not saying it isn't great it is but they didn't deviate much from the original. In this one much like the last he's pretty upset about something they've done.


----------



## scotts2014se

Finally got around to watching The Martian. Walmart had the Blu Ray on sale for $12.00, so I picked it up. Really good flick, will have to watch it again.


----------



## opell

I watched Alice: Through the looking Glass. Hopefully, I could watch Fifty Shades Darker online soon.


----------



## NorthSky

*Nocturnal Animals* on regular Blu (1080p), 2D, dts 5.1 (Master A). ...Not much LFE here.

What a twisted flick! It's almost painful, almost controversial, almost provoking, almost disturbing, almost hurtful, almost depriving. 

No 4K, no 3D, no Atmos boom boom with this baby. It's perfect to become a status cult film. Except that you won't find it on VHS. 

I would say; give it a shot for curiosity sake, but be warned of its twisted and painful and violent content.
This is not your regular Disney family flick. It's more for the avant-garde clientele on the edge of the precipice. IMO

My own twisted brain movie rating score: 66 (for overall fashion)


----------



## phillihp23

Watched "Arrival". I thought the Audio and picture quality was excellent. I thought the storyline was lacking development. It seemed like 50% of the film was a repeated vision. I think they barely made the cutting room floor with enough to make it movie theater length. It could have been much better if they had spent some time developing the storyline. A for audio A fo r video C+ or B- for storyline development.


----------



## RTS100x5

For you ZOMBIE fanatics out there, I watched these 2 movies last night .... 

ZOMBIE MASSACRE 2 : WW2 setting with GI's running the zombie gauntlet to get to the Nazi crazies spawning the zombies....

FRANKENSTEIN'S ARMY: Russian GI's stumble into a freak fest of bio mechanical zombies (WARNING VERY GRUESOME) with EXCELLENT bio-mechanical effects..

If you cant locate them , you haven't installed WOOKIE yet....


----------



## bkeeler10

We watched Huntsman: Winter's War over the weekend. It was okay.


----------



## asere

The Jungle Book was an excellent movie.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

We caught a matinee of Get Out and enjoyed it. I don't know that I agree with some of the spectacular reviews I've read though. Rotten Tomatoes has it above 90% for both critics and users. Certainly worthy of a rental though.


----------



## NorthSky

'Moonlight' ... very good acting, very convincing, tough life in Miami. The people there need our support.


----------



## JBrax

Moana was a absolute blast. It's one of the better animated movies I've seen in quite some time. I wish I'd have bought it instead of renting. I'll be adding this to the collection.


----------



## NorthSky

Same here, last night I watched 'Moana' in 3D (Blu). That was cool, not perfect 'Doctor Strange' style but pretty cool.
Animation in 3D is always easier and looks more colorful and bright on our screens. 
Lots of vibrancy here, and the characters in that equal spirit. Right on!


----------



## JBrax

We watched Sing and Assasins Creed both in 4K last night. We both enjoyed Sing and the video was fantastic. It's a good clean family movie. As for Assasins Creed it was just ok although my wife didn't think much of it. Reviews have been bad and I can see why. My enjoyment was more on the audio/video front as it was amazing. Some real eye and ear candy if you can leave your brain at the door.


----------



## phillihp23

Been watching The Iron Fist on Netflix. Enjoying it so far.
Also catching up on Rectify, Netflix series.


----------



## asere

Pete's Dragon was a fun watch.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> Pete's Dragon was a fun watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




That was an interesting take. We liked it too. Watched it a couple weeks ago with,
Arrival
Hacksaw Ridge
Secret life of pets
Manchester by the sea
And watched a bunch of "the pacific" all in one weekend. All good choices. Hacksaw ridge is worth a buy for sure. It was done in a way I haven't seen/heard before. Excellent.


----------



## asere

willis7469 said:


> That was an interesting take. We liked it too. Watched it a couple weeks ago with,
> Arrival
> Hacksaw Ridge
> Secret life of pets
> Manchester by the sea
> And watched a bunch of "the pacific" all in one weekend. All good choices. Hacksaw ridge is worth a buy for sure. It was done in a way I haven't seen/heard before. Excellent.


I've seen all the ones you mentioned except Manchester. HR is a great movie I agree. I am glad I bought it. I bought Arrival as a blind buy even though it has so many mixed reviews. I really enjoyed it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Arrival is well done also. Lots of mind bending content. Watched it with my 14yo. He wasn't in to that much, but you know. Kids...
I was amazed in HR I don't remember one single Fbomb. Mel Gibson, and a WWII film, especially gory at that, and none? Huh, all good but unexpected.


----------



## JBrax

Picked up my copy of Planet Earth II in 4K today. Has anybody here seen it yet and if so what did you think? From everything I've read this is now the title to show off 4K HDR/WCG. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## bkeeler10

I think I'll be picking up Planet Earth II when I move to (faux) 4k projection.

We watched Star Wars: Rogue One last night. Great show, and we enjoyed it, although the first part where they set up all the characters was a little disjointed and hard to follow for a bit. The audio track was really good and had the bombast that TFA didn't have. Really enjoyed it overall.


----------



## JBrax

We've watched 4/6 episodes of Planet Earth II and it's amazing. For anybody setup for 4K it's a must own. Absolutely stunning visuals and just an all around good watch. Highly recommended.


----------



## typ44q

Just finished season one of The Knick on Cinemax. This show is absolutely fascinating, directed by Stephen Soderberg and staring Clive Owen. Highly recommended as long as you can handle some graphic surgical scenes.


----------



## zibawal

Hackshaw ridge
A war movie done well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

zibawal said:


> Hackshaw ridge
> A war movie done well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Very well indeed. I found the sound design to be unique in a number of ways. I also saw on data-bass.com that track goes down to 1hz.


----------



## typ44q

Started watching "13 reasons why" on Netflix. I definitely do not have the same enthusiasm I did for "Stranger Things" but it is getting so much hype that I will give it a few more episodes before giving up on it.


----------



## JBrax

We watched Lion last night and really enjoyed it. Not much in the way of eye/ear candy but a wonderful story. Nominated for several awards and it's easy to see why. If you haven't seen it you should put it at the top of your list.


----------



## willis7469

We watched Max. Although the story was touching, it was disgustingly predictable, and imo much of the editing was done knowing this movie was made for kids. However we did like it.


----------



## Lumen

Unstoppable (again).
The story line was riveting for turn-off-your-brain type fun.
What I noticed more than anything this time around was the surround track - very convincing (or I'm just getting better at tuning my system... nah)!


----------



## Lumen

willis7469 said:


> I also saw on data-bass.com that track goes down to 1hz.


That's some seriously low content!!! We can't hear that low, but my goodness, can a person even feel that?!


----------



## willis7469

Lumen said:


> That's some seriously low content!!! We can't hear that low, but my goodness, can a person even feel that?!




Ya know Lou, my system goes pretty low, but it won't do any justice to the lowest parts of that track. However, I live across the Mississippi from a very large, very active training camp. When they're blowin stuff up on this end of camp with the big stuff, it's unreal. All of a sudden, your entire house is just pressurized air. Only for a split second, but it's awesome. We also have a variety of planes and choppers at random times. Some might think it's irritating, but a) I love it, just because, and b) it's our servicemen and women, getting ready to do a job I don't know if I could. God bless them.


----------



## robi17

I watched last night tarminator movie 3.


----------



## RTS100x5

2 of my favs Sunday night


----------



## Spidacat

RTS100x5 said:


> 2 of my favs Sunday night


Cool; Hardware is the movie that got me into Ministry. Watched it not too long ago; I wish it aged a little better.


----------



## Nerdist

The Empire Strikes Back... Still the pinnacle of the franchise.


----------



## ericzim

I watched Rampage last night.


----------



## RobKnapp

*The Curse of the Jade Scorpion (2001)*
*DVD








*​*Director:*Woody Allen
*Writer:*Woody Allen
The Curse of the Jade Scorpion is a 2001 American crime comedy film written, directed and starring *Woody Allen*. The cast also features* Helen Hunt, Dan Aykroyd *and* Charlize Theron.*​
Woody Allen stars as CW Briggs, the top insurance investigator in New York in 1940-or so he keeps telling the firm's new efficiency expert, Betty Ann Fitzgerald (Helen Hunt). Briggs prides himself on being able to crack any insurance caper by getting into the mind of the thief, but now, thanks to the hypnotic powers of the Jade Scorpion, the mind of a thief is getting into Briggs.

*Woody Allen** and Helen Hunt in The Curse of the Jade Scorpion (2001) *






Woody Allen pays loving tribute to noir movies like Double Indemnity and The Big Sleep with this delicious comedy for grown-ups. This is the lightest of light comedies, silly but intelligently sophisticated.

If you enjoy man-versus-woman insult exchanges, Helen Hunt and Allen are never better; as Allen and Helen Hunt trade clever barbs back and forth I thoroughly enjoyed Allen's witty dialogue. Smart and fresh well have you rolling in the isles.

The cinematography and the visual setting for the film in jazzy 1940 is absolutely exquisite. The jazz soundtrack is, as usual, very "in tune" and fits very well with the clever screen-play Allen is telling. The film has a very stagey feel like it would have been suited to open on Broadway. This aspect of the cinematography, costume design, art direction really helps bring to life the aesthetic of the 1940's atmosphere.

*Charlize Theron** in The Curse of the Jade Scorpion (2001) *







​The casting in the film was excellent._ There are supposed film "experts" out there who believe that Woody is too old for the lead in this film, and that it is unbelievable how* Charlize Theron *or *Helen Hunt* would ever fall for him. I fail to agree. Don't these people watch Woody Allen films ? The man always gets the women._ Although Woody is ageing, his performance was outstanding, not losing a step as he delivers wise cracks and witty comments, one after the other. Helen Hunt also performs flawlessly . Very refreshing to see a role that a first rate actress can get her teeth into. Woody should be congratulated for taken second spot for Helen Hunt to shine in all her Glory. The icing on the cake ! *Charlize Theron playing a Veroncia Lake-lookalike was a real blast.* Her performance was seductive, Sultry and extremely sexy. She was tremendous.

This was vintage Woody Allen at his best. Thank you Woody, for yet another great funny , intelligent, witty movie. 







​


----------



## RobKnapp

*Black Narcissus (2020)** 
Hulu








*​*Stars:* Gemma Arterton, Aisling Franciosi , Alessandro Nivola

*Black Narcissus is a story of ghosts, wind, faith, frustration, sexual tension and madness. The story has touches of Gothic horror with nuns unraveling against a mountainous backdrop.*

The production values , period costumes and also by the maddening wind, which fills the sound design of the musical score it is extremely effective in this FX miniseries event remake of the classic 1947 film of the same name.

The underrated *Gemma Arterton *steps into the shoes of Deborah Kerr to play the role of Sister Clodagh, and she made the character her own. Arterton is a very talented actress. She conveys one individual's inner conflicts within an organized religious group; and the suggestion that all the nun's had lives before they became nuns and not all of them are suited to "The Life". She adds depth and tension with her struggle with lust and temptation, regret, devotion, and cultural differences.Her acting is superb.

*Gemma Arterton** in Black Narcissus (2020) *







As the deranged Sister Ruth (*Aisling Franciosi)* is fabulous in her role, falling victim to various desires and insecurities in ways that are heartbreaking.

The performances by Gemma Arterton and Aisling Franciosi sister Ruth (who starts to unravel from pretty much the minute she gets to the Himalayas) are superlative, their facial expressions revealing deep heartfelt emotion and pain.

Black Narcissus , FX mini series event was well done. _*This is satisfying melodrama and wonderful television*_ . Brava, FX & BBC .


----------



## RobKnapp

*The Damned Don't Cry (1950)** 
DVD








*​*Married to the mob, Crawford style: 'The Damned Don't Cry*

The Damned Don't Cry! combines Warner's standard gangster plot with the true story of Virginia Hill and Bugsy Siegel. A smash hit upon its release, is the story of Ethel Whitehead, a woman who following a family tragedy abandons her humble origins and climbs to the top of society ... one man at a time. According to the DVD cover, Ethel Whitehead is "as tempting as a cupcake and as tough as a 75-cent steak."

*Joan Crawford** , Steve Cochran and David Brian in **The Damned Don't Cry (1950)*






Following the blinding success of Mildred Pierce (1945), Joan Crawford once again enjoyed a renewed, successful film career. The role of Edith Whitehead fits Joan like a glove,and doubtless the film star identified with the role of a woman driven to flee poverty to seek the finer things in life. Like Edith, Crawford was born on 'the wrong side of the tracks' .

This is Joan at her best playing the lusty, crazy Dame, who will stop at nothing to get what she wants. You cannot take your eyes off her while she is on screen. Absolutely gorgeous; her check bones and eye brows are to die for. Nobody can play a role like this, like the quintessential superstar star Joan Crawford during the movie industry's Golden Age.
*Joan Crawford was known for her gorgeous legs. she was 47 in this film.















*​
Faithful to the 1940's Warner Brothers film noir formula, this movie doesn't waste a minute of screen time ; a ride from beginning to end. The Damned Don't Cry is a superb film with one of the greatest performances of Crawford's magnificent career. *9/10*

Joan Crawford, original name Lucille Fay LeSueur, (born March 23, 1904?, San Antonio, Texas, U.S.-died May 10, 1977, New York, New York), American motion-picture actress who made her initial impact as a vivacious Jazz Age flapper but later matured into a star of psychological melodramas.

*Joan Crawford** in The Damned Don't Cry (1950) *









*I love Joan Crawford despite the controversy after her death in 1977 by her ungrateful Daughter.*​*Daughter Dearest *The Aftermath Of Mommie Dearest

One of Joan Crawford's staunchest defenders against the claims of Christian Crawford was actually her biggest rival: *Bette Davis*. Joan Crawford was not Bette Davis's favorite person.

The famous rivalry was often capitalized on for classic movie roles, like What Ever Happened To Baby Jane?, which featured Crawford and Davis as bickering sisters. But even Davis, who "was not Miss Crawford's biggest fan," dismissed Christina Crawford's expose.

*Davis* said that the book was "trash" and declared it was a "terrible, terrible thing" for Christina to have done. An abomination! To do something like that to someone who saved you from the orphanage, foster homes. What she did not deserve was that detestable book written by her daughter, horrible.

*Douglas Fairbanks Jr.*, when asked by the press if he thought his former wife really hit her children, dismissed such a possibility in a tone of mock seriousness. "Of course not. It would not only have been out of character, but she only used covered, padded hangers." He added, "If you really want to know someone, you must see their emotions off guard. That's how I know Joan Crawford could never have been cruel to her children. I really knew her, when she was still Billie, as she liked to be called in the early days. In a relationship as close as ours, I had the chance to see her in every kind of personal situation. She was never out of control. The most she was guilty of ever was a few sharp words, and not many of those. We had our rows, but she never showed any sudden bursts of temper."

"What bothers me,"* Myrna Loy* said, "is that there were book buyers who bought that book and read it and people who believed it. What perplexes me and makes me profoundly sad was that people wanted to spend their money that way, on such trash, and, worse yet, believed it. The readers who believed it were the ones who did the damage."

*It wasn't only other Hollywood stars who came to Joan's defense, but also her other children.

Catherine* and* Cynthia*, *Joan's adopted twin daughters*, were heartbroken about their adopted sister's portrayal of their mother. Catherine stated that Christina "lived in her own reality" and that "Our Mommie was the best mother anyone ever had.
​


----------



## AlanParker1989

Last night my wife and I watched a film Us. I couldn't sleep after watching it, one of the best plot twists I've come across in a long time. Solid 9.5 / 10


----------



## RobKnapp

*When Worlds Collide (1951)* 
Blu-Ray






















*Director:*Rudolph Maté
*Writers:*Sydney Boehm (screenplay), Edwin Balmer (novel)
*Stars:*Richard Derr, Barbara Rush, Peter Hansen

This is an innovative, thought-provoking science fiction film. _*One of the best classic films out of the 50's .*_ Astronomers discover two planets coming Earth's way that will destroy our planet. Time is needed to do the unthinkable: create a rocket ship that will fly 40 or so people to one of the planets passing by to keep the legacy of mankind alive.







_*The end of the world, George Pal-style!*_ Pal who brought us The War of the Worlds, but this picture, When Worlds Collide, is an earlier and much more comprehensive tale of planetary destruction! Right from the start this stands out from other 1950s sci-fi spectaculars with great production value and terrific film score.









The film is filled great characters and just the right amount of melodrama. The rocket-ship itself was designed by respected space artist Chesley Bonestell with the emphasis on realism, and Gordon Jennings and his team of _*special effects experts justifiably won an Oscar for their work on When Worlds Collide with George Pal at the helm .*_









It's a fine disaster picture, a classic for any Sci-fi film enthusiast. Excellent picture . 











*🎃 October 31 days of Halloween viewing 2022 🎃*
1.* It Came from Outer Space* in *3D* FTV 7/10.
2. *Evil Dead* remake *All hail Jane Levy*  9.5/10
3.* Pearl* cinema showing FTV *Mia Goth* burns very bright !8.5/10
4._*TAG: *__*HIGH SCHOOL SPLATTER FILM **7.5/10 *_
5. *The*_* Mummy 1932 *_*FTV *8.3/10
6. _The _*Bride of Frankenstein* *1935* 7.8/10
7. _*When Worlds Collide **1951* 8/10_​


----------

